# Bakers Dozen



## hollydolly

As everyone knows a Bakers dozen is 13
In this game we will list 13 items from one topic...


----------



## hollydolly

*Foods you might have for breakfast*

1. Toast
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2.  Eggs
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2.  Eggs
3. Cereal
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Oatmeal
8.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Foods you might have for breakfast*

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9.


----------



## applecruncher

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9. Sausage
10.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9. Sausage
10. Coffee
11.

(Holly, what's bubble & squeak?)


----------



## hollydolly

Bubble & squeak is a mix of precooked veggies from the night before..usually potato , cabbage and onion.
Then for breakfast some bacon is chopped up and fried, and the veg mix is cooked with the bacon in the bacon fat, like a patty ..for breakfast


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9. Sausage
10. Coffee
11. Crumpets
12.


----------



## tinytn

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9. Sausage
10. Coffee
11. Crumpets
12.French Toast
13.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might have for breakfast

1. Toast
2. Eggs
3. Cereal
4. Pancakes
5. fruit
6. Waffles
7. Bacon
8. Bubble & Squeak
9. Sausage
10. Coffee
11. Crumpets
12.French Toast
13. Croissants


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2.


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4.


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6.


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7.


----------



## peramangkelder

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9. Barney Miller
10.


----------



## applecruncher

Barney Miller 1975-82 

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9. Barney Miller
10. Howdy Doody Show
11


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9. Barney Miller
10. HowdynDoody Show
11. Father Knows Best
12.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9. Barney Miller
10. HowdynDoody Show
11. Father Knows Best
12. I Love Lucy
13.


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. Littlest Hobo
6. Patty Duke Show
7. The Three Stooges
8.Beverley hillbiliies
9. Barney Miller
10. HowdynDoody Show
11. Father Knows Best
12. I Love Lucy
13. Ozzie and Harriet


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3.


----------



## Liberty

Favorite TV shows of the 50's & 60's:

1. American Bandstand
2. Twilight Zone
3. Alfred Hitchcock
4. Dark Shadows


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Veggies

 1. Broccoli
 2. Corn on the Cob
 3. Spinach
4.​


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8. Cauliflower
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8. Cauliflower
9. Butter beans
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8. Cauliflower
9. Butter beans
10.English Peas
11.


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8. Cauliflower
9. Butter beans
10.English Peas
11. Artichoke hearts
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Veggies

1. Broccoli
2. Corn on the Cob
3. Spinach
4. Asparagus
5. Squash
6. Green Beans
7. Parsnips
8. Cauliflower
9. Butter beans
10.English Peas (*what are English peas*) ?
11. Artichoke hearts
12. Swede 
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Veggies

 1. Broccoli
 2. Corn on the Cob
 3. Spinach
 4. Asparagus
 5. Squash
 6. Green Beans
 7. Parsnips
 8. Cauliflower
 9. Butter beans
 10.English Peas (​*what are English peas​*) ?
 11. Artichoke hearts
 12. Swede 
 13.Cabbage​
Favorite drink
1. Ice Tea


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite drink
1. Ice Tea 
2. Pepsi (regular)
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4. Lemonade
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4. Lemonade
5. Black tea
6.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4. Lemonade
5. Black tea
6.  Chrystal Light Peach Iced Tea
07.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4. Lemonade
5. Black tea
6.  Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.  Diet Coke
8.


----------



## peramangkelder

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9. Green Tea
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9. Green Tea
10.Chocolate Malt
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9. Green Tea
10.Chocolate Malt
11. Ice Water
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9. Green Tea
10.Chocolate Malt
11. Ice Water
12. Ice water with lemon peels and fresh rosemary sprig
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink

1. Ice tea
2.Pepsi (Regular)
3.Coffee
4.Lemonade
5.Black tea
6.Crystal Light Peach Iced Tea
7.Diet Coke
8.Blue Heaven Milk Shake
9. Green Tea
10.Chocolate Malt
11. Ice Water
12. Ice water with lemon peels and fresh rosemary sprig
13. Hot chocolate, especially on a winter evening


----------



## Sunny

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5.


----------



## applecruncher

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7.


----------



## Gemma

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8.


----------



## tinytn

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.


----------



## Gemma

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.  Lacrosse 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.  Lacrosse 
10. Football (also known as football)
11.


----------



## Pinky

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. My Three Sons
6.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV shows of the 50's - 60's:

1. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-in
2. Get Smart
3. Casey Jones
4. That Girl
5. My Three Sons
6. I Love Lucy 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Dunno what happened there* ^^^^^^^....  


Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.  Lacrosse 
10. Football (also known as football)
11. Hockey
12.


----------



## Sunny

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.  Lacrosse 
10. Football (also known as football)
11. Hockey
12.  Bowling
13.


----------



## Pinky

I think I was on the wrong page, not the last page ... sorry 'bout that


----------



## hollydolly

Popular sports played around the world:

1. Soccer (also known as Football, though not in America)
2. Football ( also known as soccer tho' not in the UK).. 
3. Baseball 
4. Cricket
5. Tennis
6. Golf
7. Basketball
8. Boxing
9.  Lacrosse 
10. Football (also known as football)
11. Hockey
12.  Bowling
13. Polo


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!*

1. On the lake 
2.


----------



## Pinky

*Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!*

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3.


----------



## Citygirl

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6. In hammock under a shade tree
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6. In hammock under a shade tree
7. In the pub garden 
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6. In hammock under a shade tree
7. In the pub garden 
8. High up on a mountain
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6. In hammock under a shade tree
7. In the pub garden 
8. High up on a mountain
9. walk in the park 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Fishing
6. In hammock under a shade tree
7. In the pub garden 
8. High up on a mountain
9. walk in the park 
10. Somewhere cool
11.


----------



## Sunny

:

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3.


----------



## RadishRose

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5.


----------



## Sunny

(Ouija board, really? Interesting!  I didn't know that.)


----------



## JustBonee

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7. Devil
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7. Devil
8. Prince of Darkness
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7. Devil
8. Prince of Darkness
9.Hell
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board 
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7. Devil
8. Prince of Darkness
9.Hell
10. Mephistophales (probably spelled wrong)
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name for people or things associated with The Bad Place, including aliases for The Evil One:

1. Beelzebub
2.Ouija board
3. Hades
4. Satan
5. Inferno
6. Lucifer
7. Devil
8. Prince of Darkness
9.Hell
10. Mephistophales (probably spelled wrong)
11. Flames
12.

(Have we run out of ideas?)


----------



## hollydolly

New game


*Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta 
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3.


----------



## tinytn

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4.


----------



## applecruncher

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6.


----------



## applecruncher

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8.


----------



## applecruncher

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8. Uruguay
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8. Uraguay
9. Canada
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name... 

 1. Malta
 2. Poland
 3. China
 4. Italy
 5. Haiti
 6. Portugal
 7. Japan
 8. Uraguay
 9. Canada
 10.Iran
 11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name...

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8. Uraguay
9. Canada
10.Iran
11.India
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name...

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8. Uraguay
9. Canada
10.Iran
11.India
12. Bali
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name countries that don't have S or E in their name...

1. Malta
2. Poland
3. China
4. Italy
5. Haiti
6. Portugal
7. Japan
8. Uraguay
9. Canada
10.Iran
11.India
12. Bali
13. Morocco


----------



## hollydolly

*Name  one item or website  you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without *

1. Internet
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without 

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without 

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without 

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without 

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without 

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN  for local weather map(only!)
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN  for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN  for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9. Youtube
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9. Youtube
10. CBS
11.


----------



## tinytn

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9. Youtube
10. CBS 
11. Zap2it  >  TV guide..
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9. Youtube
10. CBS 
11. Zap2it  >  TV guide..
12. Lumosity
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one item or website you use regularly on your computer you couldn't do without

1. Internet
2. Informed Delivery (USPS)
3. Email
4. eBay
5. Senior Forums
6. Photo hosting site..
7. MSN for local weather map(only!)
8. Amazon
9. Youtube
10. CBS 
11. Zap2it  >  TV guide..
12. Lumosity
13. Spotify


----------



## hollydolly

*Fruits that have no A in the name..*

1. Strawberry
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7.


----------



## Gemma

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9. Honeydew
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9. Honeydew
10.Clementine
11.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9. Honeydew
10.Clementine
11. Figs
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9. Honeydew
10.Clementine
11. Figs
12. Persimmon
13.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that have no A in the name..

1. Strawberry
2. Lemon
3. Melon
4. Kiwi
5. Lime
6. Plum
7. Blueberry
8. Cherry
9. Honeydew
10.Clementine
11. Figs
12. Persimmon
13. Prune


----------



## Sunny

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:

1. Air conditioning!
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:

1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:

1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:

1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social  Media
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:

1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6.


----------



## RadishRose

1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8. Jet travel
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8. Jet travel
9. Non stick pans
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
 1. Air conditioning!
 2. Computers
 3. Modern dentistry
 4. Social Media
 5. Medical Advances
 6. The Internet
 7. Wireless Phones
 8. Jet travel
 9. Non stick pans
 10. Washing machines and dryers
11. ​


----------



## JustBonee

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8. Jet travel
9. Non stick pans
10. Washing machines and dryers
11. Laser  Printer
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8. Jet travel
9. Non stick pans
10. Washing machines and dryers
11. Laser Printer
12. Women's suffrage
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that make us happy we are living in this century:
1. Air conditioning!
2. Computers
3. Modern dentistry
4. Social Media
5. Medical Advances
6. The Internet
7. Wireless Phones
8. Jet travel
9. Non stick pans
10. Washing machines and dryers
11. Laser Printer
12. Women's suffrage
13. E-Readers  (Kindle)


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of Nuts

 1. Cashew
 2. Walnut
3.​


----------



## Citygirl

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4.  Pecans
5.


----------



## tinytn

ypes of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6. Pine
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6.


----------



## JustBonee

??


----------



## hollydolly

I think we've come to the end of this one.. anyone want to start a new one,,, or carry on?


----------



## Sunny

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Words that did not exist a century ago:

 1. Brexit
 2. Blog
 3. Emoji
 4.


----------



## JustBonee

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5.


----------



## Sunny

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6.


----------



## Kadee

Which bakers dozen are we suppose to be adding a answer to ???? 

There are  THREE different  questions on the same page 

POST 154 Types of nuts ?
POST 155 different question ? 
POST 158 another different question ?


----------



## JustBonee

Kadee46 said:


> Which bakers dozen are we suppose to be adding a answer to ????
> 
> There are  THREE different  questions on the same page
> 
> POST 154 Types of nuts ?
> POST 155 different question ?
> POST 158 another different question ?



I know Kadee .... I just went with the flow .  Might as well go with the last one running, and then we can always go back  later.


----------



## Sunny

In post 157, Holly asked for someone to start the next one. So I did.

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7


----------



## Sunny

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7. Laptop
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7. Laptop
8. Infomercial
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Words that did not exist a century ago:

 1. Brexit
 2. Blog
 3. Emoji
 4. Photobomb
 5. Google
 6. Internet
 7. Laptop
 8. Infomercial
 9. Kindle
10.


----------



## Sunny

Words that did not exist a century ago:

 1. Brexit
 2. Blog
 3. Emoji
 4. Photobomb
 5. Google
 6. Internet
 7. Laptop
 8. Infomercial
 9. Kindle
10. Astronaut
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7. Laptop
8. Infomercial
9. Kindle
10. Astronaut
11. Cell Phone
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7. Laptop
8. Infomercial
9. Kindle
10. Astronaut
11. Cell Phone
12. Bromance
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Words that did not exist a century ago:

1. Brexit
2. Blog
3. Emoji
4. Photobomb
5. Google
6. Internet
7. Laptop
8. Infomercial
9. Kindle
10. Astronaut
11. Cell Phone
12. Bromance
13. Laser Surgery


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9. Peanut
10.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio 
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9. Peanut
10. Lychee
11


----------



## Citygirl

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9. Peanut
10. Lychee
11. Macademia
12.

 
Report


----------



## Sunny

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9. Peanut
10. Lychee
11. Macademia
12. Acorn
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Nuts

1. Cashew
2. Walnut
3. Almond
4. Pecans
5. Pistachio
6. Pine
7. Brazil
8. hazelnuts
9. Peanut
10. Lychee
11. Macademia
12. Acorn
13. Chestnut


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6.  Alaskan cruise
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6.  Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6. Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8. Fishing
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6. Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8. Fishing
9. In A/C
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6. Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8. Fishing
9. In A/C
10. My former home in Washington State, where it rarely gets too hot.
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6. Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8. Fishing
9. In A/C
10. My former home in Washington State, where it rarely gets too hot.
11. In the Scottish Highlands
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

 1. On the lake
 2. On a sandy beach
 3. Walk in the Woods
 4. In the swimming pool
 5. Somewhere cool
 6. Alaskan cruise
 7. In Spain
 8. Fishing
 9. In A/C
 10. My former home in Washington State, where it rarely gets too hot.
 11. In the Scottish Highlands
 12. In a Park
 13.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite place to be on a beautiful summers' day!

1. On the lake
2. On a sandy beach
3. Walk in the Woods
4. In the swimming pool
5. Somewhere cool
6. Alaskan cruise
7. In Spain
8. Fishing
9. In A/C
10. My former home in Washington State, where it rarely gets too hot.
11. In the Scottish Highlands
12. In a Park
13. Under a Palm Tree


----------



## JustBonee

13 Languages  in the World

1. Spanish
2.


----------



## tinytn

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4.


----------



## tinytn

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9. Greek
10.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Languages in the World

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9. Greek
10.Portuguese
11.


----------



## Sunny

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9. Greek
10.Portuguese
11. Hebrew
12.


----------



## applecruncher

13 languages
1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9. Greek
10.Portuguese
11. Hebrew
12.Japanese
13.


----------



## JustBonee

13 languages

1. Spanish
2. French
3. English
4. German
6. Chinese
7. Italian
8. Russian
9. Greek
10.Portuguese
11. Hebrew
12.Japanese
13. Arabic

Someone else please go next .....


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Color
 1. Blue
 2. Blue also
 3. Turquoise
 4. Magenta
 5. Blue again
 6.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9. Fuchsia
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9. Fuchsia
10. Teal
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9. Fuchsia
10. Teal
11. Pink
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9. Fuchsia
10. Teal
11. Pink
12. dark brown
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Color
1. Blue
2. Blue also
3. Turquoise
4. Magenta
5. Blue again
6. Silver
7. Forest Green
8. lemon
9. Fuchsia
10. Teal
11. Pink
12. dark brown
13.  Deep purple


----------



## Sunny

Commonly used metals:

1. Iron
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Commonly used metals:

1. Iron
2. Steel
3.


----------



## tinytn

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4.


----------



## Sunny

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8.


----------



## Repondering

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum
9. Platinum
10.


----------



## tinytn

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum
9. Platinum
10. Lead
11.


----------



## Sunny

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum
9. Platinum
10. Lead
11. Titanium
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum
9. Platinum
10. Lead
11. Titanium
12. Mercury
13.


----------



## Sunny

Commonly used metals:
1. Iron
2. Steel
3. Zinc
4. Silver
5. Copper
6. Gold
7. Tin
8. Aluminum
9. Platinum
10. Lead
11. Titanium
12. Mercury
13. Brass


----------



## Sunny

Somebody else start one, please.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Modes of Transport

1.  Bus
2.


----------



## Sunny

13 Modes of Transport

1.  Bus
2.  Camel
3.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4.


----------



## Sunny

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6.


----------



## tinytn

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7.


----------



## Sunny

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7. Walking
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7. Walking
8. Plane
9.


----------



## Sunny

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7. Walking
8. Plane
9. Truck
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7. Walking
8. Plane
9. Truck
10.Horse
11.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Modes of Transport

1. Bus
2. Camel
3. Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7. Walking
8. Plane
9. Truck
10.Horse
11.Car
12.


----------



## Repondering

1. Bus
2. Camel
3.Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7.Walking
8. Plane
9. Truck
10. Horse
11. Car
12. Sailboat


----------



## hollydolly

1. Bus
2. Camel
3.Canoe
4. Spaceship
5. Bike
6. Train
7.Walking
8. Plane
9. Truck
10. Horse
11. Car
12. Sailboat
13. Motorbike


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favourite fashion  item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants*
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8.


----------



## RubyK

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9. Oxford bags
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9. Oxford bags
10. Bobby Socks
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9. Oxford bags
10. Bobby Socks
11.Spectator Pumps
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9. Oxford bags
10. Bobby Socks
11.Spectator Pumps
12. Pleated skirts
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite fashion item of clothing you wore in your youth...

1. Hot Pants
2. Miniskirt
3. Knee high platform boots
4. Knee high boots (non-platform); took a year of lobbying to get them
5. Saddle shoes
6. Maxi dress
7. Skirt with a ruffly petticoat underneath
8. Pedal Pushers
9. Oxford bags
10. Bobby Socks
11.Spectator Pumps
12. Pleated skirts
13. Class Jacket


I'll start a new one when I think of sumthin'    .... otherwise,  someone else please go ......


----------



## hollydolly

*Names of stores and shops which no longer exist (in your country or state)..and that you miss!!

1. Woolworth
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Names of stores and shops which no longer exist (in your country or state)..and that you miss!!

1. Woolworth
 2.* Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Names of stores and shops which no longer exist (in your country or state)..and that you miss!!

1. Woolworth
 2.* Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*1. Woolworth
 2.* Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
 3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
 4. Sears and Roebuck!


----------



## JustBonee

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8. C & A
9.


----------



## tinytn

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8. C & A
9. Penny's  (recent closing in our area) 
10..


----------



## hollydolly

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8. C & A
9. Penny's  (recent closing in our area) 
10.. Frazers...
11. MFI
12.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8. C & A
9. Penny's (recent closing in our area) 
10.. Frazers...
11. MFI
12. Foley's Dept. Store ( Was  div. of May Company)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Woolworth
2. Woodward & Lothrop (affectionately known in this area as Woodies)
3.. Dolcis and Saxone ( both shoes shops, more expensive than the average but great styles unavailable elsewhere )
4. Sears and Roebuck!
5. Waldenbooks
6. Lit Brothers
7. Sam Goody
8. C & A
9. Penny's (recent closing in our area) 
10.. Frazers...
11. MFI
12. Foley's Dept. Store ( Was  div. of May Company)
13. FADS


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music  would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music  would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music  would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson  Crusoe  (Daneil Defoe) 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson  Crusoe  (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6.


----------



## Sunny

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson  Crusoe  (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson  Crusoe  (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson Crusoe (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
9.


----------



## tinytn

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson Crusoe (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
9. A Calendar Diary 
10..


----------



## Citygirl

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

 1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
 2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
 3. Any fairport convention Album
 4. Robinson Crusoe (Daneil Defoe) 
 5. Great Expectations
 6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
 7. The Bible
 8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
 9. A Calendar Diary 
 10..First Aid 
 11.


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson Crusoe (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
9. A Calendar Diary 
10..First Aid 
11. Mass observation Diaries 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any fairport convention Album
4. Robinson Crusoe (Daneil Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
9. A Calendar Diary 
10..First Aid 
11. Mass observation Diaries 
12. Complete Works of Shakespeare
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Stranded on a Desert Island , what book or piece of music would you take.

1. Book..how to survive on a Desert Island 
2. How to Build Things Out of Driftwood
3. Any Fairport convention Album
4. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe) 
5. Great Expectations
6. How to Prepare Fish When the Fish is the Only Ingredient
7. The Bible
8. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
9. A Calendar Diary 
10..First Aid 
11. Mass observation Diaries 
12. Complete Works of Shakespeare
13. The complete works of Conan Doyle


----------



## hollydolly

*Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to*...

*1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2.  Space Center Houston
3.


----------



## Sunny

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2.  Space Center Houston
3.  National Museum of African American History and Culture (in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
    (in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4.  Museum of Fine Arts 
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

 1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
 2. Space Center Houston
 3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
    (in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
 4.  Museum of Fine Arts 
 5.  Smithsonian
 6.


----------



## Sunny

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

 1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
 2. Space Center Houston
 3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
    (in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
 4.  Museum of Fine Arts 
 5.  Smithsonian
 6.  The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
   (in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4.  Museum of Fine Arts 
5.  Smithsonian
6.  The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts 
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum  (Athens Greece)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts 
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum  (Athens Greece)
9. Transport Museum  - Scotland  (visited)
10.


----------



## RadishRose

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum  (Athens Greece)
9. Transport Museum  - Scotland  (visited)
10. Metropolitan Museum of Art - New York City (visited)
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum  (Athens Greece)
9. Transport Museum  - Scotland  (visited)
10. Metropolitan Museum of Art - New York City (visited)
11. The country music hall of fame - Nashville  ( would love to visit) 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts  ..several cities
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum (Athens Greece)
9. Transport Museum - Scotland (visited)
10. Metropolitan Museum of Art - New York City (visited)
11. The country music hall of fame - Nashville ( would love to visit) 
12. Kennedy Space Center
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Museums or Art Galleries, you've visited or would love to...

1. The British Museum ( Have visited)
2. Space Center Houston
3. National Museum of African American History and Culture
(in Washington DC, incredible sweep of the history of the Blacks from slavery up to the present)
4. Museum of Fine Arts  ..several cities
5. Smithsonian
6. The Pasta Museum in Rome (no, not making it up!)
7. Vintage car museum Malaga Spain.. (visited)
8. Acropolis Museum (Athens Greece)
9. Transport Museum - Scotland (visited)
10. Metropolitan Museum of Art - New York City (visited)
11. The country music hall of fame - Nashville ( would love to visit) 
12. Kennedy Space Center
13. Tate Gallery  - London


----------



## hollydolly

*Name anything Green *

1.  Grass
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name anything Green *

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3.


----------



## Gemma

*Name anything Green *

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple
5. Grass
6.


----------



## tinytn

Grass again Sunny?


----------



## Gemma

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7.


----------



## Gemma

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9.  Money
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name anything Green 

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple 
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9. Money
10. Broccoli
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name anything Green

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9. Money
10. Broccoli
11. Shrek
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name anything Green

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9. Money
10. Broccoli
11. Shrek
12. Crayon
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name anything Green

1. Grass
2. Kermit
3. Basil
4. Apple
5. Kale
6. Ferns
7. Moss
8. Drapes
9. Money
10. Broccoli
11. Shrek
12. Crayon
13.  Leaves


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5.


----------



## tinytn

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7.  Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9  Steven Seagal
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9  Steven Seagal
10. Elizabeth Taylor
11.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9  Steven Seagal
10. Danny Kaye
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9 Steven Seagal
10. Danny Kaye
11. Clark Gable
12.


----------



## Sunny

(Pardon the interruption, but I'm puzzled about your inclusion of Steven Seagal, CG.  Who is/was he, what is he famous for, etc.?  I've never heard of him, which may prove nothing at all, except how bad my memory is. Just curious.)


----------



## hollydolly

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9 Steven Seagal
10. Danny Kaye
11. Clark Gable
12. Bob Hope
13.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses with original personalities who will always be remembered (they can be alive or dead):

1. Mae West
2. Joan Rivers
3. Jack Benny
4. John Wayne
5. Boris Karloff 
6. Humphrey Bogart
7. Frank Sinatra
8. Zsa Zsa Gabor
9 Steven Seagal
10. Danny Kaye
11. Clark Gable
12. Bob Hope
13. Greta Garbo


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3.


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3.  Marilyn Monroe
4,


----------



## Pink Biz

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando
6.


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8.


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9. Judy Garland
10.


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9. Judy Garland
10. Bea Arthur
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9. Judy Garland
10. Bea Arthur
11. Betty White
12.


----------



## Sunny

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9. Judy Garland
10. Bea Arthur
11. Betty White
12. Walter Matthau
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Can we continue with 13 more actors with original personalities? There are a lot of them!

1. Morgan Freeman
2. Bela Lugosi
3. Marilyn Monroe
4. James Stewart
5. Marlon Brando 
6. Jane Fonda
7. Lawrence Olivier
8. Marlene Dietrich
9. Judy Garland
10. Bea Arthur
11. Betty White
12. Walter Matthau
13. Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly

* Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2.*


----------



## Sunny

* Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
 2. Spain
3. *


----------



## tinytn

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
 4.* Sweden
5.


----------



## tinytn

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4.* Sweden
*5. Samoa
6.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
 4.* Sweden
5. Senegal
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
 4.* Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
 4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovania
8*


----------



## JustBonee

Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovania
8. Singapore
9.


----------



## Sunny

Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovania
8. Singapore
9. Syria
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovania
8. Singapore
9. Syria
10. South Africa
11.


----------



## Sunny

Countries beginning with S

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovania
8. Singapore
9. Syria
10. South Africa
11. Suriname
12.


----------



## Repondering

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovenia
8. Singapore
9. Syria
10. South Africa
11. Suriname
12. Saudi Arabia 
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Scotland
2. Spain
3. Switzerland
4. Sweden
5. Senegal
6. Somalia
7. Slovenia
8. Singapore
9. Syria
10. South Africa
11. Suriname
12. Saudi Arabia 
13. Saint Kitts and Nevis


----------



## hollydolly

*13  Songs or music  from your teen years that you still love today..*

1. Mother & child reunion _Paul Simon
2.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion _Paul Simon
2. Sitting On The Dock Of the Bay  ~ Otis Redding
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion _Paul Simon
2. Sitting On The Dock Of the Bay  ~ Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

 1. Mother & child reunion _Paul Simon
 2. Sitting On The Dock Of the Bay  ~ Otis Redding
 3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
 4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
 5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion _Paul Simon
2. Sitting On The Dock Of the Bay ~ Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces  ~  Dodie  Stevens
6.


----------



## Repondering

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7.


----------



## Sunny

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9. Sleep Walk ~ Santo & Johnny
10.


----------



## Sunny

3 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9. Sleep Walk ~ Santo & Johnny
10. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9. Sleep Walk ~ Santo & Johnny
10. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
11. My sweet Lord - George Harrison
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9. Sleep Walk ~ Santo & Johnny
10. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
11. My sweet Lord - George Harrison
12. Teen Angel ~ Mark Dinning
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Songs or music from your teen years that you still love today..

1. Mother & child reunion - Paul simon
2. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
3. If I Loved You - from "Carousel"
4. Sh-Boom - The Crew Cut
5. Pink Shoelaces - Dodie Stevens
6. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
7. They Call the Wind Mariah - Harve Presnell
8. You've got a friend - Carol King/James taylor 
9. Sleep Walk ~ Santo & Johnny
10. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
11. My sweet Lord - George Harrison
12. Teen Angel ~ Mark Dinning
13. This is My Beloved ~ Julie Andrews


----------



## Sunny

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3.


----------



## Sunny

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3. Mae West
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davies 
5


----------



## Sunny

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis 
5. Jean Stapleton
6.


----------



## RadishRose

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis 
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7.


----------



## Sunny

Wh
Performers with distinctive speaking voices:

1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan  Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis 
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8.  
atsApp


----------



## tinytn

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9. Maggie Wheeler ( friends etc) 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9. Maggie Wheeler ( friends etc) 
10.Vincent Price
11.


----------



## Sunny

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9. Maggie Wheeler ( friends etc) 
10.Vincent Price
11. Sam Elliott
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9. Maggie Wheeler ( friends etc)
10.Vincent Price
11. Sam Elliott
12. John Wayne
13.


----------



## Sunny

Performers with distinctive speaking voices:
1. Carol Channing
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Mae West
4. Bette Davis
5. Jean Stapleton
6. James Earl Jones
7. Julie Kavner (Marge Simpson)
8. Jimmy Durante
9. Maggie Wheeler ( friends etc)
10.Vincent Price
11. Sam Elliott
12. John Wayne
13. Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Sunny

Favorite ballroom dances:

1. Jitterbug
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite ballroom dances:

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite ballroom dances:

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite ballroom dances:

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite ballroom dances:

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9. Limbo
10.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9. Limbo
10. Samba
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9. Limbo
10. Samba
11. Bassa Nova
12/


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9. Limbo
10. Samba
11. Bassa Nova
12/ Paso Doble 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Ballroom Dances

1. Jitterbug
2. Waltz
3. Jive
4. Tango
5. Fox Trot
6. Cha Cha
7. Rumba
8. Mambo
9. Limbo
10. Samba
11. Bassa Nova
12/ Paso Doble 
13. Charleston

Somebody start the next one, please.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
 2.* Sofa
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2.* Sofa
3. Tv
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6.


----------



## tinytn

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9. Wall Air Conditioner
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9. Wall Air Conditioner
10. Oscillating fans
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9. Wall Air Conditioner
10. Oscillating fans
11. Clock
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9. Wall Air Conditioner
10. Oscillating fans
11. Clock
12. Lamp
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one inanimate object in your livingroom you'd hate to do without..

1. Lights
2. Sofa
3. Tv
4. Exercise Glider
5. Ipad!
6. Foot stool
7. TV remote(s)
8. Fireplace ( for winter)
9. Wall Air Conditioner
10. Oscillating fans
11. Clock
12. Lamp
13. Cushions


----------



## hollydolly

*Name the make and model or colour  of every vehicle  you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850 
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

 1. Black Mini 850
 2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
 3. Red Suburu Legacy
 4. Buick Park Avenue
 5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang 
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9. Buick Regal
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9. Buick Regal
10. Cream Ford Sierra 
11.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9. Buick Regal
10. Cream Ford Sierra 
 11.* *Black Cadillac of the 1960's - bought for $50 from a co-worker of my husband's as our second car, a huge air conditioner which didn't work took up all the foot room on the passenger's side, the car had big fins and our kids called it the Batmobile
12. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9. Buick Regal
10. Cream Ford Sierra 
 11.* *Black Cadillac of the 1960's - bought for $50 from a co-worker of my husband's as our second car, a huge air conditioner which didn't work took up all the foot room on the passenger's side, the car had big fins and our kids called it the Batmobile
 12 . Red Vauxhall Astra 
13.*


----------



## tinytn

*Name the make and model or colour of every vehicle you've owned...

1. Black Mini 850
2. Silver Pontiac Fiero
3. Red Suburu Legacy
4. Buick Park Avenue
5. Red Citroen ZX
6. Ford Fairlane Convertible
7. Ford Mustang
8. Blue Vauxhall Cavalier
9. Buick Regal
10. Cream Ford Sierra
11.* *Black Cadillac of the 1960's - bought for $50 from a co-worker of my husband's as our second car, a huge air conditioner which didn't work took up all the foot room on the passenger's side, the car had big fins and our kids called it the Batmobile
12 . Red Vauxhall Astra
13.* *White Ford Focus

Name 13 Aquarium fish
1.Beta*


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Aquarium fish
1.Beta*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Aquarium fish
 1.Beta
2. Angel fish
3.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4.*


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4.* *Zebra Fish
5.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4. Zebra Fish
5. Oscar
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4. Zebra Fish
5. Oscar
6. Black Molly
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4. Zebra Fish
5. Oscar
6. Black Molly
7. Goldfish
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

1. Beta
2. Angel fish
3. Tetra
4. Zebra Fish
5. Oscar
6. Black Molly
7. Goldfish
8. Corydoras
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

 1. Beta
 2. Angel fish
 3. Tetra
 4. Zebra Fish
 5. Oscar
 6. Black Molly
 7. Goldfish
 8. Corydoras
 9. Guppies
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Aquarium Fish

 1. Beta
 2. Angel fish
 3. Tetra
 4. Zebra Fish
 5. Oscar
 6. Black Molly
 7. Goldfish
 8. Corydoras
 9. Guppies
10. Neons
11.


----------



## Repondering

1.  Betta
2.  Angelfish
3.  Tetra
4.  Zebra Fish
6.  Black Molly
7.  Goldfish
8.  Corydoras
9.  Guppies
10  Neons
11.  Cichlids
12.


----------



## Sunny

1.  Betta
2.  Angelfish
3.  Tetra
4.  Zebra Fish
6.  Black Molly
7.  Goldfish
8.  Corydoras
9.  Guppies
10  Neons
11.  Cichlids
12.  Discus
13.


----------



## Sunny

Bump


----------



## hollydolly

Shall we move on with a new game?


----------



## Citygirl

*You go first Holly but make it easy*


----------



## hollydolly

*OK CG..easy one just for you..*.  

*13 items that are always on your grocery list..**.*

1. Milk
2.


----------



## Millyd

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt 
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt 
3. Fruit 
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*Thanks Holly!*
13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thanks Holly!*
13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6.


----------



## tinytn

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7.  Butter
8.


----------



## Citygirl

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7. Butter
8. Veggies
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7. Butter
8. Veggies
9. Eggs
10.


----------



## JustBonee

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7. Butter
8. Veggies
9. Eggs
10.Berries
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7. Butter
8. Veggies
9. Eggs
10.Berries 
11.Chicken
12.Lettuce 
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 items that are always on your grocery list...

1. Milk
2. Yoghurt
3. Fruit
4. Bread
5. Bananas
6. Oranges
7. Butter
8. Veggies
9. Eggs
10.Berries 
11.Chicken
12.Lettuce 
13. Cheese


----------



## hollydolly

*Names of  Countries which do not have  the letter A in their name!!*

1. Mexico 
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Names of  Countries which do not have  the letter A in their name!!*

1. Mexico 
2. Belgium
3.


----------



## Citygirl

*Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name!!*

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name!!*

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name!!*

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6.


----------



## applecruncher

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9. Belize
10.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9. Belize
10. Chile
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9. Belize
10. Chile
11. Morocco
12.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9. Belize
10. Chile
11. Morocco
12. Lichtenstein
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of Countries which do not have the letter A in their name

1. Mexico
2. Belgium
3. Egypt
4. Turkey
5. Cyprus
6. Sweden
7. Greece
8. Luxembourg
9. Belize
10. Chile
11. Morocco
12. Lichtenstein
13. Montenegro

Someone else start a new one please...


----------



## Sunny

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

1. Casablanca
2.


----------



## Citygirl

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

 1. Casablanca
 2. Gone With The Wind
 3.


----------



## hollydolly

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4.


----------



## Citygirl

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

 1. Casablanca
 2. Gone With The Wind
 3. In the heat of the night
 4. The Silence of the Lambs
 5.


----------



## Sassycakes

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

 1. Casablanca
 2. Gone With The Wind
 3. In the heat of the night
 4. The Silence of the Lambs
 5. Young Frankenstein
 6.


----------



## Sunny

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

 1. Casablanca
 2. Gone With The Wind
 3. In the heat of the night
 4. The Silence of the Lambs
 5. Schindler's List
6.


----------



## RadishRose

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

 1. Casablanca
 2. Gone With The Wind
 3. In the heat of the night
 4. The Silence of the Lambs
 5. Schindler's List
 6.  Like Water For Chocolate
 7.


----------



## hollydolly

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6.  Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8.


----------



## Sunny

The best movies we remember ever seeing:

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6.  Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6.  Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9. Young Frankenstein
10.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6. Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9. Young Frankenstein
10.The Godfather Series
11.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6. Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9. Young Frankenstein
10.The Godfather Series
11. 7 brides for 7 brothers ( loved the dance scenes)
12


----------



## Sunny

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6. Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9. Young Frankenstein
10.The Godfather Series
11. 7 brides for 7 brothers ( loved the dance scenes)
12. Psycho
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Casablanca
2. Gone With The Wind
3. In the heat of the night
4. The Silence of the Lambs
5. Schindler's List
6. Like Water For Chocolate
7. brief Encounter
8. Annie Hall
9. Young Frankenstein
10.The Godfather Series
11. 7 brides for 7 brothers ( loved the dance scenes)
12. Psycho
13. Whatever happened to Baby Jane


----------



## hollydolly

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..*

*1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
 2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. *


----------



## hollydolly

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
 3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
 5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
 6. *Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
 7.*


----------



## hollydolly

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. *Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
7. Our Hidden Lives  : Simon Garfield 
8.*


----------



## Sunny

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. *Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
 7. Our Hidden Lives  : Simon Garfield 
 8.* The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant  (Hilarious!)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*The titles of the books you have in hard copy  or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman 
 4.* Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. *Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
 7. Our Hidden Lives  : Simon Garfield 
 8.* The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant  (Hilarious!)
9. Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson
10.


----------



## JustBonee

The titles of the books you have in hard copy or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman
4. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
7. Our Hidden Lives : Simon Garfield
8. The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant (Hilarious!)
9. Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson
10. Everything You Are  ~  Kerry Anne King
11.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

The titles of the books you have in hard copy or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman
4. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
7. Our Hidden Lives : Simon Garfield
8. The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant (Hilarious!)
9. Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson
10. Everything You Are  ~  Kerry Anne King
11. My Life. It's a Long story - Willie Nelson
12.


----------



## Sunny

The titles of the books you have in hard copy or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman
4. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
7. Our Hidden Lives : Simon GaTherfield
8. The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant (Hilarious!)
9. Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson
10. Everything You Are  ~  Kerry Anne King
11. My Life. It's a Long story - Willie Nelson
12. The Works of Shakespeare
13.


----------



## Sunny

Bump?


----------



## hollydolly

The titles of the books you have in hard copy or on an electronic device..(kindle etc)..

1. The Real Diana - Lady Colin Campbell..
2. Becoming - Michelle Obama
3. Life in Questions - Jeremy Paxman
4. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn
6. Body of Evidence - Pat Cornwell
7. Our Hidden Lives : Simon GaTherfield
8. The Road to Little Dribbling - Bill Bryant (Hilarious!)
9. Notes from a small Island - Bill Bryson
10. Everything You Are  ~  Kerry Anne King
11. My Life. It's a Long story - Willie Nelson
12. The Works of Shakespeare
13. Animal Farm


----------



## hollydolly

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1.  London Tower bridge 
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge 
 2.* Gettysburg, PA
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge 
 2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4.


----------



## tinytn

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge
2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4. Newark, Ohio, Wonder Lake, Ill.,Ingleside, Ill.
5.


----------



## Sunny

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge
 2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4. Newark, Ohio, Wonder Lake, Ill.,Ingleside, Ill.
5. Chicago
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge
 2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4. Newark, Ohio, Wonder Lake, Ill.,Ingleside, Ill.
5. Chicago
6. Northampton ( Canal boat museum)
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Bump


----------



## Citygirl

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge
2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4. Newark, Ohio, Wonder Lake, Ill.,Ingleside, Ill.
5. Chicago
6. Northampton ( Canal boat museum)
7. Erie, Pa.
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*The last places where you've taken a trip near or far :

1. London Tower bridge
 2.* Gettysburg, PA
3. Southern Spain
4. Newark, Ohio, Wonder Lake, Ill.,Ingleside, Ill.
5. Chicago
6. Northampton ( Canal boat museum)
7. Erie, Pa.
8. Paris France
9.


----------



## Sunny

This one seems to have faded away. Maybe as a group we don't do a whole lot of traveling.  I'll start a new one.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2.Microwave
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting 
7. Television
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting 
7. Television
8. Kindle
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite electronic appliances:

 1. Wine bottle opener
 2. Microwave
 3. Crock Pot
 4. Screwdriver
 5. Keurig coffee machine
 6. remote control for the lighting 
 7. Television
 8. Kindle
 9. Laptop
10.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting
7. Television
8. Kindle
9. Laptop
10. Charger 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting
7. Television
8. Kindle
9. Laptop
10. Charger 
11. Roomba vacuum cleaner
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting
7. Television
8. Kindle
9. Laptop
10. Charger 
11. Roomba vacuum cleaner
12. ''Google Home'' & Amazon Echo Alexa..
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite electronic appliances:

1. Wine bottle opener
2. Microwave
3. Crock Pot
4. Screwdriver
5. Keurig coffee machine
6. remote control for the lighting
7. Television
8. Kindle
9. Laptop
10. Charger 
11. Roomba vacuum cleaner
12. ''Google Home'' & Amazon Echo Alexa..
13. Blender

Someone start the next one, please.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Types of fiction (novels)

 1. Mystery*
2. Young Adult
3.


----------



## JustBonee

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
5.


----------



## Citygirl

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
4.* Horror
5. * Romance
6.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
7.*


----------



## Sunny

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
 7. Humorous
8. *


----------



## RadishRose

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
7. Humorous
8. Western
9. *


----------



## Sunny

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
7. Humorous
8. Western
 9.Magical Realism
10. *


----------



## Citygirl

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
*5. Romance
 6. Science Fiction
7. Humorous
8. Western
9.Magical Realism
10. Medical
11.*


----------



## tinytn

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
7. Humorous
8. Western
9.Magical Realism
10. Medical
11.* *Crime
12.*


----------



## Sunny

*Types of fiction (novels)

1. Mystery
2. Young Adult
3. Historical
 4.* Horror
*5. Romance
6. Science Fiction
7. Humorous
8. Western
9.Magical Realism
10. Medical
 11.* *Crime
 12. Kids' fiction
13. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 old Tv shows you wish they would re-run... *

1. Golden Girls
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 old Tv shows you wish they would re-run... *

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 old Tv shows you wish they would re-run... 

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 old Tv shows you wish they would re-run... *

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St Blues
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 old Tv shows you wish they would re-run... *

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St Blues
5. All in the Family
6.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Golden Girls
 2. Barney Miller
 3. Seinfeld
 4. Hill St Blues
 5. All in the Family
 6. Sanford & Son
 7.


----------



## tinytn

#521
1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford & Son
7.The Jackie Gleason Show
8.


----------



## Sunny

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford & Son
7.The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and  Martin's Laugh-In
9.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford & Son
7.The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In
9. Jefferson's
10.


----------



## Repondering

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St. Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford and son
7. The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In
9. Jefferson's
10. St. Elsewhere


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St. Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford and son
7. The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In
9. Jefferson's
10. St. Elsewhere
11.Dexter


----------



## Sunny

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St. Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford and son
7. The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In
9. Jefferson's
10. St. Elsewhere
11.Dexter 
12. Columbo
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Golden Girls
2. Barney Miller
3. Seinfeld
4. Hill St. Blues
5. All in the Family
6. Sanford and son
7. The Jackie Gleason Show
8. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In
9. Jefferson's
10. St. Elsewhere
11.Dexter 
12. Columbo ( *we have that on every day on a couple of channels)*
13. Dixon of Dock green


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Oops, I don't know what happened here.


----------



## Citygirl

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Your favourite Past-time*

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9.


----------



## Sunny

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9. Spending time with grandkids
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9. Spending time with grandkids
10. Pub Quizzes
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9. Spending time with grandkids
10. Pub Quizzes
11. Holiday Shopping
12.


----------



## Kaila

oops - delete - Now I figured out how to do this.


----------



## Kaila

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9. Spending time with grandkids
10. Pub Quizzes
11. Holiday Shopping
12. Observing Nature
13.


----------



## Sunny

Your favourite Past-time

1. People watching
2. Playing bridge
3. Listening to Music
4. Playing on computer
5. Photography
6. Performing with our theater group
7. Walking the dog
8. Reading
9. Spending time with grandkids
10. Pub Quizzes
11. Holiday Shopping
12. Observing Nature
13. Crossword puzzles


----------



## Sunny

Stage musicals you would like to see (or see again) if someone gave you a free ticket:

1. Hamilton
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Stage musicals you would like to see (or see again) if someone gave you a free ticket:

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3


----------



## Sunny

Stage musicals you would like to see (or see again) if someone gave you a free ticket:

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3  Chicago
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Stage musicals you would like to see (or see again) if someone gave you a free ticket:

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3  Chicago
4. Chess
5.


----------



## Sunny

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3  Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6.



 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3  Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9.


----------



## Sunny

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9. South Pacific
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9. South Pacific
10. Grease
11.


----------



## Sunny

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9. South Pacific
10. Grease
11. Pal Joey
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9. South Pacific
10. Grease
11. Pal Joey
12. Oklahoma
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Hamilton
2. Joseph and the technicolour dreamcoat
3 Chicago
4. Chess
5. 1776
6. West Side Story
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. Fiddler OnThe Roof
9. South Pacific
10. Grease
11. Pal Joey
12. Oklahoma
13. Damn Yankees


----------



## Sunny

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4.


----------



## Kaila

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air


----------



## Sunny

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air 
5. Summer humidity is gone
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air 
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7


----------



## Sunny

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air 
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air 
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )  
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )
9. Ice skating (watching on TV)
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )
9. Ice skating (watching on TV)
10. Watching the Olympics
11.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )
9. Ice skating (watching on TV)
10. Watching the Olympics
11. getting out cute winter sweaters, etc.
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )
9. Ice skating (watching on TV)
10. Watching the Olympics
11. getting out cute winter sweaters, etc.
12. Delicious winter meals that stick to your ribs
13.


----------



## Kaila

13 things you like about winter:

1. The first, gorgeous snowfall
2. Sitting in front of a Fireplace
3. Christmas
4. The fresh, crisp air
5. Summer humidity is gone
6. Warm cosy pubs with open log fires..
7. The music of the season
8. Christmas trees ( we went to the pub this afternoon, coal fire going, and beautiful Christmas tree and decorations )
9. Ice skating (watching on TV)
10. Watching the Olympics
11. getting out cute winter sweaters, etc.
12. Delicious winter meals that stick to your ribs
13. No outdoor annoying insects flying around; mosquitos and such, gone for the winter


----------



## hollydolly

*@Kaila, your turn to choose a Bakers Dozen..*.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> @Kaila, your turn to choose a Bakers Dozen.


OH gosh, I had no idea it would be!

Is it that you decided to tell me, on spur of moment, OR does the person who answers #13,
always do the next question?
I hadn't even thought of that possibility!

I will try to think of one, quickly.  
That effort might make my "thinking" slow to a crawl.  
But, I'll try!


----------



## Kaila

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for:


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 
1. My good health
2.


----------



## Kaila

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed


----------



## hollydolly

@Kaila it's always the person who answers number 13 who begins the next game...


----------



## hollydolly

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly   Thank you for the reply.
That was a surprising and funny way for me to learn that fact. 
Maybe I should have or could have thought of it, but I hadn't!


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family
5.


----------



## hollydolly

@Sunny ...other than family ^^^^^^


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6.


----------



## Kaila

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife.


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife. 
7. Wheels on things
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife. 
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9.


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family   (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for: 

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country  ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO) 
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife. 
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9. Good friends
10.


----------



## Kaila

13 things besides family (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for:

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO)
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife.
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9. Good friends
10. Access to Education and schools/libraries and learning abilities


----------



## JustBonee

13 things besides family (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for:

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO)
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife.
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9. Good friends
10. Access to Education and schools/libraries and learning abilities
11.  My adorable, beautiful apartment
12.  

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

13 things besides family (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for:

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO)
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife.
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9. Good friends
10. Access to Education and schools/libraries and learning abilities
11.  My adorable, beautiful apartment
12. My solid brick house and large gardens... 
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 things besides family (other than) (in addition to) family members,

That you are thankful for:

1. My good health
2. Indoor place to sleep, and comfy bed
3. My country ( I've lived in many countries but the UK is overall just the best IMO)
4. My family 
4. Living in a free society
5. Our ability to travel
6. Nature around me; trees, plants and wildlife.
7. Wheels on things
8. The Internet
9. Good friends
10. Access to Education and schools/libraries and learning abilities
11.  My adorable, beautiful apartment
12. My solid brick house and large gardens... 
13. I have excellent hearing, and am thankful for that and for music.


----------



## Sunny

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand:

1. A key
2.


----------



## Repondering

1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4.


----------



## Lewkat

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5. A screw
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5. A screw
6. Earring
7.


----------



## Lewkat

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5. A screw
6. Earring
7. Safety Pin
8.


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5. A screw
6. Earring
7. Safety Pin
8 Tweezers
9.


----------



## Lewkat

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
1. A key
2. A flashlight.
3. A key FOB
4. A paper clip
5. A screw
6. Earring
7. Safety Pin
8 Tweezers
9. Nail file
10.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Things made of metal that can fit in the palm of your hand.
 1. A key
 2. A flashlight.
 3. A key FOB
 4. A paper clip
 5. A screw
 6. Earring
 7. Safety Pin
 8 Tweezers
 9. Nail file
10. Nail Clippers
11.


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. A key
 2. A flashlight.
 3. A key FOB
 4. A paper clip
 5. A screw
 6. Earring
 7. Safety Pin
 8 Tweezers
 9. Nail file
 10. Nail Clippers
 11. Bottle Opener


----------



## Kaila

1. A key
 2. A flashlight.
 3. A key FOB
 4. A paper clip
 5. A screw
 6. Earring
 7. Safety Pin
 8 Tweezers
 9. Nail file
 10. Nail Clippers
 11. Bottle Opener
12. can opener, small types


----------



## Sunny

1. A key
 2. A flashlight.
 3. A key FOB
 4. A paper clip
 5. A screw
 6. Earring
 7. Safety Pin
 8 Tweezers
 9. Nail file
 10. Nail Clippers
 11. Bottle Opener
12. can opener, small types 
13. A coin


----------



## Sunny

Things you can write with:

1. Chalk
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you can write with:

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Things you can write with:

 1. Chalk
 2. Pen
 3.Pencil


----------



## Repondering

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6.


----------



## Lewkat

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8. Highlighter pen
9.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8. Highlighter pen
9. Sharpie
10.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8. Highlighter pen
9. Sharpie
10. Quill
11


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. Chalk
 2. Pen
 3. Pencil
 4. Can of spray paint
 5. Typewriter
 6. Crayon
 7. Stick in wet sand
 8. Highlighter pen
 9. Sharpie
 10. Quill
 11. Stylus (Touch Screen Pen)


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8. Highlighter pen
9. Sharpie
10. Quill
11. Stylus (Touch Screen Pen)
12. Fingertip (Touch Screens)
13.


----------



## Kaila

1. Chalk
2. Pen
3. Pencil
4. Can of spray paint
5. Typewriter
6. Crayon
7. Stick in wet sand
8. Highlighter pen
9. Sharpie
10. Quill
11. Stylus (Touch Screen Pen)
12. Fingertip (Touch Screens)
13. Paint brush


----------



## Kaila

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings


----------



## Homeschoolie

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4.


----------



## Kaila

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store


----------



## hollydolly

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
6.


----------



## Kaila

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
(some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )


----------



## Homeschoolie

Things you need to look upward to see:

 1. Tops of tall buildings
 2. Clouds
 3. Sky
 4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
 5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
 6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
 (some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
7.  Dust on light fixtures
8.


----------



## Kaila

Things you need to look upward to see:

 1. Tops of tall buildings
 2. Clouds
 3. Sky
 4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
 5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
 6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
 (some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
7.  Dust on light fixtures
8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling


----------



## hollydolly

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
(some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
7.  Dust on light fixtures
8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
9. Cable cars in flight
10.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Things you need to look upward to see:

 1. Tops of tall buildings
 2. Clouds
 3. Sky
 4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
 5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
 6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
 (some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
 7.  Dust on light fixtures
 8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
 9. Cable cars in flight
 10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches


----------



## JustBonee

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store ( I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5. top of Aeroplane steps 
6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
(some of us shouldn't store anything there!   )
7. Dust on light fixtures
8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
9. Cable cars in flight
10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches
11. Moon
12.


----------



## Kaila

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5.  top of Aeroplane steps
6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
(some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
7.  Dust on light fixtures
8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
9. Cable cars in flight
10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches
11. Moon
12. Giraffe's faces


----------



## Sunny

Things you need to look upward to see:

 1. Tops of tall buildings
 2. Clouds
 3. Sky
 4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
 5.  top of Aeroplane steps 
 6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
 (some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
 7.  Dust on light fixtures
 8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
 9. Cable cars in flight
 10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches 
11.  Anyone who is taller than 5'3".
12.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Sunny said:


> Things you need to look upward to see:
> 
> 1. Tops of tall buildings
> 2. Clouds
> 3. Sky
> 4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf)
> 5.  top of Aeroplane steps
> 6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
> (some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
> 7.  Dust on light fixtures
> 8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
> 9. Cable cars in flight
> 10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches
> 11.  Anyone who is taller than 5'3".
> 12.


Humm technology hiccupped ...11 and 12 is missing : moon and Giraffes Faces!


----------



## hollydolly

Things you need to look upward to see:

1. Tops of tall buildings
2. Clouds
3. Sky
4. Top shelf at grocery store (  I'm so short I have to look up to the Bottom shelf) 
5.  top of Aeroplane steps
6. Reaching for anything you might have stored on top of the refrigerator?
(some of us shouldn't store anything there!    )
7.  Dust on light fixtures
8. Possible spider web in corner of ceiling
9. Cable cars in flight
10. Space Shuttle/Space Ship Launches
11. Moon
12. Giraffe's faces
13. Anyone who is taller than 5'3".


----------



## hollydolly

*If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?*


1. Improved health 
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

*If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?*


1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3.


----------



## JustBonee

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?


1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3.  Better  Eyesight
4.


----------



## hollydolly

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?


1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3.  Better  Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6.


----------



## tinytn

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?
1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7.


----------



## Sunny

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?
1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8.


----------



## hollydolly

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?
1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9.


----------



## Kaila

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?
1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9. With a swimming pool.
10


----------



## Gemma

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?

1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9. With a swimming pool.
10.  Ice skates
11.


----------



## hollydolly

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?

1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9. With a swimming pool.
10.  Ice skates
11. A Puppy
12.


----------



## tinytn

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?

1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9. With a swimming pool.
10. Ice skates
11. A Puppy
12. My own Airplane
13.


----------



## Sunny

If you could have anything you wanted in the world this year for Christmas what would it be ?

1. Improved health
2. A new US president
3. Better Eyesight
4. A buyer for my daughters' property
5. Hot Air Balloon
6. A New Car
7. I'll have what Pink Biz is having.
8. A new House
9. With a swimming pool.
10. Ice skates
11. A Puppy
12. My own Airplane
13. A ticket for one of those Viking river cruises in Europe


----------



## Sunny

Interesting wine labels:

1. Arrogant Frog Ribet Red
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Interesting wine labels:

1. Arrogant Frog Ribet Red
2. Mad Housewife
3.


----------



## Sunny

Interesting wine labels:

1. Arrogant Frog Ribet Red
2. Mad Housewife
3. Elephant on a Tightrope
4.


----------



## Gemma

Interesting wine labels:

1. Arrogant Frog Ribet Red
2. Mad Housewife
3. Elephant on a Tightrope
4. The Hunting Ghost 
5.


----------



## Sunny

Interesting wine labels:

1. Arrogant Frog Ribet Red
2. Mad Housewife
3. Elephant on a Tightrope
4. The Hunting Ghost 
5. Bad Habit (cartoon picture of an evil-looking nun)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Don't think this is getting many replies..so if no one objects should we change the topic? *


----------



## Sunny

Sure, go ahead!


----------



## hollydolly

*Countries ( or states)  you've never visited but would/would have liked to... 

1. New Zealand
2.*


----------



## tinytn

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...

1. New Zealand
2.* *Switzerland
3.*


----------



## Citygirl

*1. New Zealand
2.* *Switzerland
3.* *Italy
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*1. New Zealand
 2.* *Switzerland
 3.* *Italy
 4. China
5.*


----------



## tinytn

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
2.* *Switzerland
3.* *Italy
4. China
5.* *Ireland
6.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
 1. New Zealand
 2.* *Switzerland
 3.* *Italy
 4. China
 5.* *Ireland
 6. Australia
 7.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
2.* *Switzerland
3.* *Italy
4. China
5.* *Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
8.*


----------



## Sunny

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
 2.* *Switzerland
 3.* *Italy
4. China
 5.* *Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
 8. Scotland
9. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
 2.* *Switzerland
 3.* *Italy
4. China
 5.* *Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
8. Scotland
9. Austria
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
2. Switzerland
3. Italy
4. China
5. Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
8. Scotland
9. Austria
10. Greece
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
2. Switzerland
3. Italy
4. China
5. Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
8. Scotland
9. Austria
10. Greece
11. Spain
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries ( or states) you've never visited but would/would have liked to...
1. New Zealand
2. Switzerland
3. Italy
4. China
5. Ireland
6. Australia
7. Japan
8. Scotland
9. Austria
10. Greece
11. Spain
12. USA
13.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat 
4.


----------



## Repondering

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle 
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.


----------



## Kaila

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon?


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon
9. Bus
10.


----------



## Kaila

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon
9. Bus
10. motorized scooter
11.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon
9. Bus
10. motorized scooter 
11.Horse
12.


----------



## Kaila

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon
9. Bus
10. motorized scooter 
11.Horse
12. bicycle

13.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 modes of Transportation*
1. Trains
2. Planes
3. Boat
4. Motorcycle
5. Segway
6. Camel
7. Automobiles
8.Being pushed in a wheelbarrow, or pulled in a wagon
9. Bus
10. motorized scooter 
11.Horse
12. bicycle

13. Truck


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3. La Boheme
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3. La Boheme
4. Tosca
5


----------



## tinytn

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3. La Boheme
4. Tosca
5 Madam Butterfly
6.


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3. La Boheme
4. Tosca
5 Madam Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7.


----------



## Repondering

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus 
7. Rigoletto
8.


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus 
7. Rigoletto
8.  Porgy and Bess
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7. Rigoletto
8. Porgy and Bess
9. Babes in Toyland
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7. Rigoletto
8. Porgy and Bess
9. Babes in Toyland
10. The Mikado
11.


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7. Rigoletto
8. Porgy and Bess
9. Babes in Toyland
10. The Mikado
11. The Merry Widow
12.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7. Rigoletto
8. Porgy and Bess
9. Babes in Toyland
10. The Mikado
11. The Merry Widow
12. Charpentier Midnight Mass (this mass is written and performed in an operatic style)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Operas/Operettas

1. Carmen
2. Aida
3.La Boheme
4. Tosca
5. Madame Butterfly
6. Die Fledermaus
7. Rigoletto
8. Porgy and Bess
9. Babes in Toyland
10. The Mikado
11. The Merry Widow
12. Charpentier Midnight Mass (this mass is written and performed in an operatic style)
13. La Traviata

Somebody else start the next one, please.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Kinds Of Cheese
1. Brie
2.
3.
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Kinds Of Cheese
*
1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana  (Italian sheep milk with truffles)


----------



## tinytn

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles) 
6. Limburger 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles) 
6. Limburger 
7. Havarti
8.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
6. Limburger
7. Havarti
8  Swiss
9.


----------



## Kaila

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
6. Limburger
7. Havarti
8  Swiss
9. Jack
!0.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Kinds Of Cheese
*
1. Brie
 2. Camembert
 3. Cheddar
 4. Stilton
 5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
 6. Limburger
 7. Havarti
 8  Swiss
 9. Jack
 !0. Murcia Al Vino (Spanish Red Wine Soaked Goat Cheese )


----------



## Kaila

*13 Kinds Of Cheese
*
1. Brie
 2. Camembert
 3. Cheddar
 4. Stilton
 5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
 6. Limburger
 7. Havarti
 8  Swiss
 9. Jack
 !0. Murcia Al Vino (Spanish Red Wine Soaked Goat Cheese )
11.  Provolone


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
6. Limburger
7. Havarti
8 Swiss
9. Jack
!0. Murcia Al Vino (Spanish Red Wine Soaked Goat Cheese )
11. Provolone
12. Gouda
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Kinds Of Cheese*

1. Brie
2. Camembert
3. Cheddar
4. Stilton
5. Pecorino Tuscana (Italian sheep milk with truffles)
6. Limburger
7. Havarti
8 Swiss
9. Jack
!0. Murcia Al Vino (Spanish Red Wine Soaked Goat Cheese )
11. Provolone
12. Gouda
13. Red Leicester


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past *

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past 
*
1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past 
*
1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past 
*
1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.


----------



## tinytn

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past*

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past*

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past*

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7.  Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past*

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7.  Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7. Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9. Home Alone 1 & 2
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7. Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9. Home Alone 1 & 2
10 National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
11.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7. Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9. Home Alone 1 & 2
10 National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
11. Heidi   (shirley temple)
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7. Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9. Home Alone 1 & 2
10 National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
11. Heidi   (shirley temple)
12. A Charlie Brown Christmas
13.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favourite Christmas holiday TV shows or films...now or in the past

1. Andy Williams Christmas special
2. The version of Scrooge with Patrick Stewart
3. It's a Wonderful Life
4. Blackadder Christmas Carol
5.Miracle on 34th Street
6. The Nutcracker ballet
7. Mormon Tabernacle Choir Christmas
8. Gremlins
9. Home Alone 1 & 2
10 National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
11. Heidi (shirley temple)
12. A Charlie Brown Christmas
13. The Little Match Girl

Will someone please start a new one ?


----------



## Homeschoolie

Name 13 Things That Are Striped

1.
2.


----------



## Kaila

Name 13 Things That Are Striped

1.Tigers
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Things That Are Striped*

1.Tigers
2. Zebra
3.


----------



## Kaila

*Name 13 Things That Are Striped*

1.Tigers
2. Zebra
3.flags
4.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Things That Are Striped *

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks 
5.


----------



## Homeschoolie

#719                                      
 
*13 Things That Are Striped *

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
 5.Parking Lot


----------



## Sunny

*13 Things That Are Striped *

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
 5.Parking Lot 
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things That Are Striped 

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot 
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber  Pole
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are Striped 

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot 
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber  Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things That Are Striped 

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot 
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9. Candy Cane
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are Striped 

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot 
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9. Candy Cane
10. Awnings
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 Things That Are Striped

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9. Candy Cane
10. Awnings
11. American Flag
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things That Are Striped

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9. Candy Cane
10. Awnings
11. American Flag
12. Seaside rock
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are Striped

1. Tigers
2. Zebras
3. Flags
4. Pedestrian Crosswalks
5.Parking Lot
6. Old fashioned prison uniforms
7. Barber Pole
8. My favorite L.L. Bean top
9. Candy Cane
10. Awnings
11. American Flag
12. Seaside rock
13. Striped bass


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to enjoy the snow

1. Snowman
2.


----------



## Citygirl

13 ways to enjoy the snow

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5.


----------



## Gemma

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6. Build an Igloo
7.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6. Build an Igloo
7. Photograph it
8.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow
*
1. Snowman
 2. Snowball fight
 3. Toboggan sledding
 4. Skiing
 5. Make snow angels
 6. Build an Igloo
 7. Photograph it
 8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall


----------



## Sunny

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow
*
1. Snowman
 2. Snowball fight
 3. Toboggan sledding
 4. Skiing
 5. Make snow angels
 6. Build an Igloo
 7. Photograph it
 8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall 
 9. Go for a walk
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow
*
1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6. Build an Igloo
7. Photograph it
8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall 
9. Go for a walk
10. roll in it 
11.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6. Build an Igloo
7. Photograph it
8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall
9. Go for a walk
10. roll in it 
11. snowboarding
12.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow*

1. Snowman
2. Snowball fight
3. Toboggan sledding
4. Skiing
5. Make snow angels
6. Build an Igloo
7. Photograph it
8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall
9. Go for a walk
10. roll in it 
11. snowboarding
12. Ice skating
13.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Ways to Enjoy the Snow
*
1. Snowman
 2. Snowball fight
 3. Toboggan sledding
 4. Skiing
 5. Make snow angels
 6. Build an Igloo
 7. Photograph it
 8. When it is Silent Out; Sit Quietly and Enjoy Watching It Fall
 9. Go for a walk
 10. roll in it 
 11. snowboarding
 12. Ice skating
 13.Snow Sculpture Contests/Art Shows


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2.
3.
4.
5.*


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3.
4.
5.


----------



## RadishRose

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4.
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5,


----------



## JustBonee

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7.


----------



## Sunny

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King 
9.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King
9. KFC
10.


----------



## tinytn

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King
9. KFC
10. Hardee's 
11.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King
9. KFC
10. Hardee's
11. White Castle
12.


----------



## Sunny

3 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King
9. KFC
10. Hardee's
11. White Castle
12. Panda Express
13.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Fast Food Restaurants

1. Wendys
2. Mc Donalds
3. Popeye's Chicken
4. Subway
5, In N Out Burger
6. Arbys
7. Roy Rogers
8. Burger King
9. KFC
10. Hardee's
11. White Castle
12. Panda Express
13.  Whataburger


----------



## JustBonee

13   Common Grocery List  Items

1.  Bread
2.


----------



## Sunny

13   Common Grocery List  Items

1.  Bread
2.  Milk
3.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4.  Eggs
5.


----------



## Kaila

13 Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4.  Eggs
5. Tea
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4.  Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7.


----------



## applecruncher

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8.


----------



## Kaila

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate  
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate  
9. Bananas
10.


----------



## Citygirl

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate 
9. Bananas
10. Coffee Creamer
11.


----------



## Sunny

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate 
9. Bananas
10. Coffee Creamer
11. Frozen vegetables
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate 
9. Bananas
10. Coffee Creamer
11. Frozen vegetables
12. Tomatoes 
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

13. Common Grocery List Items

1. Bread
2. Milk
3. Toilet paper
4. Eggs
5. Tea
6. Cereal
7. Coffee
8. Chocolate 
9. Bananas
10. Coffee Creamer
11. Frozen vegetables
12. Tomatoes 
13. Butter


----------



## Sassycakes

Famous Actor Past or Present

1. Robert Redford
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous Actor Past or Present

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Actor Past or Present

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous Actor Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5.


----------



## Citygirl

*Famous Actor Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Famous Actor Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7.


----------



## Repondering

*Famous Actors Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Famous Actors Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Robert De Nero
9.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Actors Past or Present
*
1. Robert Redford
 2. Paul Newman
 3. Tom Hanks
 4. Rod Steiger
 5. John Wayne
 6. Liam Neeson
 7. Anthony Hopkins
 8. Robert De Nero
 9. Leonard Nimoy
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Famous Actors Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Robert De Nero
9. Leonardo DeCaprio 
10.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Actors Past or Present
*
1. Robert Redford
 2. Paul Newman
 3. Tom Hanks
 4. Rod Steiger
 5. John Wayne
 6. Liam Neeson
 7. Anthony Hopkins
 8. Robert De Nero
 9. Leonardo DeCaprio 
 10.Leonard Nimoy
 11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous Actors Past or Present
*
1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Robert De Nero
9. Leonardo DeCaprio 
10.Leonard Nimoy
11. Roger Moore
12.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Actors Past or Present*

1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Robert De Nero
9. Leonardo DeCaprio
10.Leonard Nimoy
11. Roger Moore
12.Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Sunny

*Famous Actors Past or Present*
1. Robert Redford
2. Paul Newman
3. Tom Hanks
4. Rod Steiger
5. John Wayne
6. Liam Neeson
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Robert De Nero
9. Leonardo DeCaprio
10.Leonard Nimoy
11. Roger Moore
12.Pierce Brosnan 
13. Gregory Peck (does say past or present!)


----------



## Sunny

Famous artists

1. Rembrandt
2.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Famous artists

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3.


----------



## Sunny

Famous artists

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3.  Monet
4.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Famous artists

 1. Rembrandt
 2. Van Gogh
 3.  Monet
 4.Goya


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous artists*

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3.  Monet
4.Goya
5. Landseer 
6.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous artists*
1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3. Monet
4. Goya
5. Landseer
6. Renoir


----------



## JustBonee

*Famous artists*

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3. Monet
4. Goya
5. Landseer
6. Renoir
7. Andy Warhol
8.


----------



## Repondering

*Famous Artists*

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3. Monet
4. Goya
5. Landseer
6. Renoir
7. Andy Warhol
8. Salvador Dali
9.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Artists
*
1. Rembrandt
 2. Van Gogh
 3. Monet
 4. Goya
 5. Landseer
 6. Renoir
 7. Andy Warhol
 8. Salvador Dali
 9. Manet
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Famous Artists
*
1. Rembrandt
 2. Van Gogh
 3. Monet
 4. Goya
 5. Landseer
 6. Renoir
 7. Andy Warhol
 8. Salvador Dali
 9. Manet
10. Picasso
11.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Artists
*
  1. Rembrandt
  2. Van Gogh
  3. Monet
  4. Goya
  5. Landseer
  6. Renoir
  7. Andy Warhol
  8. Salvador Dali
  9. Manet
10. Picasso
11. Peter Paul Rubens
12.


----------



## tinytn

*Famous Artists*

1. Rembrandt
2. Van Gogh
3. Monet
4. Goya
5. Landseer
6. Renoir
7. Andy Warhol
8. Salvador Dali
9. Manet
10. Picasso
11. Peter Paul Rubens
12. Michel Angelo
13.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Famous Artists
*
1. Rembrandt
 2. Van Gogh
 3. Monet
 4. Goya
 5. Landseer
 6. Renoir
 7. Andy Warhol
 8. Salvador Dali
 9. Manet
 10. Picasso
 11. Peter Paul Rubens
 12. Claude Monet 
 13. Raphael


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

 1. BMW 
 2.
 3.


----------



## tinytn

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson 
3. kawasaki
4.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati


----------



## hollydolly

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson 
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6*. K1* Superbike ( Yellow/Red  one of course)


----------



## JustBonee

13 Kinds Of Motorcycles

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8.


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. BMW
 2. Harley Davidson
 3. kawasaki
 4. Ducati
 5.Honda
 6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
 7. Indian
 8. Moto Guzzi


----------



## hollydolly

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8. Moto Guzzi
9 Yamaha
10.


----------



## Homeschoolie

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8. Moto Guzzi
9 Yamaha
10. Buell
11.


----------



## hollydolly

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8. Moto Guzzi
9 Yamaha
10. Buell
11. Triumph
12.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Kinds of Motorcycles*

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8. Moto Guzzi
9 Yamaha
10. Buell
11. Triumph
 12. MV Agusta


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Kinds of Motorcycles*

1. BMW
2. Harley Davidson
3. kawasaki
4. Ducati
5.Honda
6. K1 Superbike ( Yellow/Red one of course)
7. Indian
8. Moto Guzzi
9 Yamaha
10. Buell
11. Triumph
12. MV Agusta
13. Enfield


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you might places in the windows  of a home made Advent calendar 

1. Chocolate 
2.*


----------



## Repondering

*Things you might place in the windows of a home made Advent calendar*

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you might place in the windows of a home made Advent calendar*

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4.


----------



## Repondering

*Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar*

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe 
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe 
5. Small gift box
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe 
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold) 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Bump*


----------



## Gemma

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar*

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9. A drawing
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9. A drawing
10. A lucky charm
11.


----------



## Sunny

Bump?


----------



## hollydolly

Not feeling like adding to this list then  Sunny?


----------



## Sunny

I would, but I don't even know what an Advent calendar is, Holly!


----------



## hollydolly

OMG I'm sorry,  it never occurred to me that you might not know... 

An advent calender is like this...  ( different styles for kids or adults)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In every window there's a small gift ( suually chocolate if it's shop bought), and from the first day of December we open a door and take out the gift or a chocolate..

.. 


adult versions can be of any design and hold any type of small gift












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent_calendar


----------



## Homeschoolie

hollydolly said:


> Not feeling like adding to this list then  Sunny?


I can't speak for Sunny but I have no clue what an advent calendar is so I haven't been contributing.

EDIT: Oooops I was posting this same time as Sunny. Didn't mean to repeat what he said!


----------



## Homeschoolie

Delete


----------



## hollydolly

I didn't realise Americans don't know what an advent Calendar is, I thought it was a common thing in the western world , but I've posted a link Above ^^^ as well as examples of Advent Calendars...

So we'll choose another subject ...


----------



## hollydolly

*Name Different Ford car models*


1. Fusion
2.


----------



## Sunny

What a lovely idea! I had never heard of them, don't know if that's an American thing or not. Lots of other Americans in this game seem to know what they are. Anyway, I'll add to it.

Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9. A drawing
10. A lucky charm
11. Two tickets to a concert you know the person would love to go to.
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Ok if you're fine with it we'll carry on Sunny... 

*Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar*
1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9. A drawing
10. A lucky charm
11. Two tickets to a concert you know the person would love to go to.
12. nail clippers 
13.


----------



## Repondering

*Things you might place in the window of a home made Advent calendar*

1. Chocolate
2. Perfume
3. Earrings
4. Sprig of mistletoe
5. Small gift box
6. Ring (one of 5 gold)
7. Glitter Pens
8. Lottery ticket
9. A drawing
10. A lucky charm
11. Two tickets to a concert you know the person would love to go to.
12. Nail Clippers
13. A silver coin

And now back to Ford car models?


----------



## Citygirl

And now back to Ford car models? 

1. Thunderbird
2.


----------



## Sunny

And now back to Ford car models? 

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Bump


----------



## hollydolly

*And now back to Ford car models? *

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4.


----------



## Sunny

*And now back to Ford car models? *

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4.  Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*And now back to Ford car models? *

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4.  Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5.  K.A
6.


----------



## Repondering

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7.


----------



## Sunny

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9.


----------



## tinytn

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9. Taurus
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9. Taurus
10. Galaxy
11.


----------



## Citygirl

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9. Taurus
10. Galaxy
11. 500 [mine at one time]
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9. Taurus
10. Galaxy
11. 500 [mine at one time]
12.Ecosport
13.


----------



## Sunny

*And now back to Ford car models?*

1. Thunderbird
2. Fairlane
3. Fusion (mine)
4. Probe (mine at one time, DH loved it, I hated it)
5. K.A.
6. Mustang
7. Edsel
8. Escort
9. Taurus
10. Galaxy
11. 500 [mine at one time]
12.Ecosport
13. Model T


----------



## Sunny

Favorite holidays:

1. Thanksgiving
2.


----------



## Pinky

Favorite holidays:

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4.


----------



## Pinky

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8.


----------



## Sunny

avorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Halloween
9.


----------



## Pinky

Favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Diwali
9.


----------



## hollydolly

favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Halloween
9. Diwali
10. Summer Holiday
11.


----------



## Citygirl

favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Halloween
9. Diwali
10. Summer Holiday
11. Father's Day
12.


----------



## hollydolly

favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Halloween
9. Diwali
10. Summer Holiday
11. Father's Day
12. Boxing day ( today)
13.


----------



## Sunny

favorite holidays

1. Thanksgiving
2. Christmas
3 Chinese New Year
4. Hannukah
5. Easter
6. Mothers Day
7. May Day
8. Halloween
9. Diwali
10. Summer Holiday
11. Father's Day
12. Boxing day ( today)
13. Fourth of July

Somebody start the next one, please.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3.
4.
5.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
 2. Bichon Frise
 3.American Eskimo Dog
 4.
 5.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3.American Eskimo Dog
4.Yorkie
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3.American Eskimo Dog
4.Yorkie
5.Chihuahua (ours)
6.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Small Dog Breeds

 1. Toy Poodle
 2. Bichon Frise
 3. American Eskimo Dog
 4. Yorkie
 5. Chihuahua (ours)
 6. Cavaliar King Charles 
 7.
 8.
 9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles 
7. Cairn Terrier
8.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Small Dog Breeds

 1. Toy Poodle
 2. Bichon Frise
 3. American Eskimo Dog
 4. Yorkie
 5. Chihuahua (ours)
 6. Cavaliar King Charles 
 7. Cairn Terrier
 8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi


----------



## hollydolly

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles 
7. Cairn Terrier
8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi
9. Jack russell 
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles 
7. Cairn Terrier
8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi
9. Jack russell 
10.Pekingese
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles
7. Cairn Terrier
8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi
9. Jack russell
10.Pekingese
11. Pomeranian 
12.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles
7. Cairn Terrier
8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi
9. Jack russell
10.Pekingese
11. Pomeranian
12. Maltese
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Small Dog Breeds

1. Toy Poodle
2. Bichon Frise
3. American Eskimo Dog
4. Yorkie
5. Chihuahua (ours)
6. Cavaliar King Charles
7. Cairn Terrier
8. Cardigan Welsch Corgi
9. Jack russell
10.Pekingese
11. Pomeranian
12. Maltese
13.Border Terrier


----------



## hollydolly

*Name Airlines past & present *

1. Virgin
2.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*Name Airlines past & present 
*
1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name Airlines past & present*

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6.


----------



## tinytn

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.British Airways
8.


----------



## tinytn

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.British Airways
8. American Airlines
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.British Airways
8. American Airlines
9. United
10.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Name Airlines past & present

 1. Virgin
 2. Pan American
 3. Delta
 4. Continental
 5. Southwest
 6. JetBlue
 7.British Airways
 8. American Airlines
 9. United
10. Alitalia


----------



## hollydolly

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.British Airways
8. American Airlines
9. United
10. Alitalia
11. Easy Jet
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name Airlines past & present

1. Virgin
2. Pan American
3. Delta
4. Continental
5. Southwest
6. JetBlue
7.British Airways
8. American Airlines
9. United
10. Alitalia
11. Easy Jet
12. TWA
13.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Name Airlines past & present

 1. Virgin
 2. Pan American
 3. Delta
 4. Continental
 5. Southwest
 6. JetBlue
 7.British Airways
 8. American Airlines
 9. United
 10. Alitalia
 11. Easy Jet
 12. TWA
 13. EL AL


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2.
3.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Landscaping Plants

 1. Hosta
 2. Ornamental Grass
 3. Peoria Japonica
 4.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry  Shrub
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry  Shrub
5. Ferns
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry  Shrub
5. Ferns
6. Choisya  ( we have a few )
7.


----------



## tinytn

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry Shrub
5. Ferns
6. Choisya ( we have a few )
7. Holly Shrubs
8.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry Shrub
5. Ferns
6. Choisya ( we have a few )
7. Holly Shrubs
8. Yews
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry Shrub
5. Ferns
6. Choisya ( we have a few )
7. Holly Shrubs
8. Yews
9. Juniper
10.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Landscaping Plants

1. Hosta
2. Ornamental Grass
3. Peoria Japonica
4. Barberry Shrub
5. Ferns
6. Choisya ( we have a few )
7. Holly Shrubs
8. Yews
9. Juniper
10. Weeping Cherry
11.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Landscaping Plants

  1. Hosta
  2. Ornamental Grass
  3. Peoria Japonica
  4. Barberry Shrub
  5. Ferns
  6. Choisya ( we have a few )
  7. Holly Shrubs
  8. Yews
  9. Juniper
10. Weeping Cherry
11. Butterfly Bush
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Landscaping Plants

 1. Hosta
 2. Ornamental Grass
 3. Peoria Japonica
 4. Barberry Shrub
 5. Ferns
 6. Choisya ( we have a few )
 7. Holly Shrubs
 8. Yews
 9. Juniper
10. Weeping Cherry
11. Butterfly Bush
12. Lavender
13.


----------



## Homeschoolie

13 Landscaping Plants

 1. Hosta
 2. Ornamental Grass
 3. Peoria Japonica
 4. Barberry Shrub
 5. Ferns
 6. Choisya ( we have a few )
 7. Holly Shrubs
 8. Yews
 9. Juniper
 10. Weeping Cherry
 11. Butterfly Bush
 12. Lavender
 13. Dwarf Lace Leaf Maple (gorgeous lipstick red one of course)


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1.  Garlic
2.
3.
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1.  Garlic
2. Asparagus
3.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas 
4.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Prebiotic Foods
*
1. Garlic
 2. Asparagus
 3. Bananas 
 4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
 5.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
5. Onions
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
5. Onions
6. Dandelions
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
5. Onions
6. Dandelions
7.Chia seeds
8.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
5. Onions
6. Dandelions
7.Chia seeds
8. Artichokes
9.


----------



## Homeschoolie

*13 Prebiotic Foods
*
  1. Garlic
  2. Asparagus
  3. Bananas
  4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
  5. Onions
  6. Dandelions
  7. Chia seeds
  8. Artichokes
  9. Leeks
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Prebiotic Foods
*
 1. Garlic
 2. Asparagus
 3. Bananas
 4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
 5. Onions
 6. Dandelions
 7. Chia seeds
 8. Artichokes
 9. Leeks
10. Radishes
11.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4. Oatmeal (especially raw: there are great, yummy recipes for raw oatmeal breakfasts)
5. Onions
6. Dandelions
7. Chia seeds
8. Artichokes
9. Leeks
10. Radishes
11. Pickles(gherkins)
12.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Prebiotic Foods*

1. Garlic
2. Asparagus
3. Bananas
4 Oatmeal
5. Onions
6. Dandelions
7. Chia seeds
8. Artichokes
9. Leeks
10. Radishes
11. Pickles (gherkins)
12. Flax seeds
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Seasonal  foods*

1. Haggis
2.


----------



## tinytn

*Favourite Seasonal foods*

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favourite Seasonal foods*

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Seasonal foods*

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5,


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6.


----------



## applecruncher

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Strawberries
7.


----------



## RadishRose

oops


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7. Chocolates
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7. Chocolates
8. Sauerkraut
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7. Chocolates
8. Sauerkraut
9. Leeks
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7. Chocolates
8. Sauerkraut
9. Leeks
10. Hot Dogs
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Salt marsh lamb
7. Chocolates
8. Sauerkraut
9. Leeks
10. Hot Dogs
11. Pork
12.


----------



## applecruncher

Hmmm.  Let's back up.... look at post 913.
I had posted Strawberries as #6 but somehow my entry was erased,  thus throwing everything off.



hollydolly said:


> Favourite Seasonal foods
> 
> 1. Haggis
> 2. Fresh Asparagus
> 3. Fruitcake
> 4. Easter eggs
> 5, Cherries
> 6. Salt marsh lamb
> 7.


----------



## applecruncher

Trying again....

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Strawberries
7.Chocolates
8. Sauerkraut
9. Leeks
10. Hot Dogs
11. Pork
12.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Seasonal foods

1. Haggis
2. Fresh Asparagus
3. Fruitcake
4. Easter eggs
5, Cherries
6. Strawberries
7.Chocolates
8. SauerkrautCor
9. Leeks
10. Hot Dogs
11. Pork
12. Turkey
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name different countries national foods.*

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2.  Hamburgers - United States
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2.  Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2.  Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales  -  Mexico
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales  -  Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales  -  Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales  -  Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales - Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9. Rice - Japan
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales - Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9. Rice - Japan
10. Poutine - Canada
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales - Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9. Rice - Japan
10. Poutine - Canada
11. Roast Beef & Yorkshire pudding - England 
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales - Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9. Rice - Japan
10. Poutine - Canada
11. Roast Beef & Yorkshire pudding - England 
12. Spring Rolls - China
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name different countries national foods.

1. Spaghetti Carbonara - Italy
2. Hamburgers - United States
3. Haggis, Neeps and Tatties - Scotland
4. Irish Stew - Ireland
5. Tamales - Mexico
6. Goulash - Hungary
7. Paella - Spain
8. Greek Salad - Greece
9. Rice - Japan
10. Poutine - Canada
11. Roast Beef & Yorkshire pudding - England 
12. Spring Rolls - China
13. Beef Stroganoff - Russia


----------



## Sunny

Bygone wearing attire:

1.  Skirts with bustles
2.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Bygone wearing attire:

 1.  Skirts with bustles
 2. Girdles
 3.


----------



## Sunny

Bygone wearing attire:

 1.  Skirts with bustles
 2. Girdles
 3. Penny loafers
4.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Bygone wearing attire:

 1.  Skirts with bustles
 2. Girdles
 3. Penny loafers
 4. Bloomers
 5.


----------



## Sunny

Bygone wearing attire:

 1.  Skirts with bustles
 2. Girdles
 3. Penny loafers
 4. Bloomers
 5. Bonnets
 6.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Bygone wearing attire:

 1.  Skirts with bustles
 2. Girdles
 3. Penny loafers
 4. Bloomers
 5. Bonnets
 6. White Plastic Go Go Boots


----------



## Pink Biz

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9. Nehru jacket
10.


----------



## Sunny

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9. Nehru jacket
10. Men's bow ties
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9. Nehru jacket
10. Men's bow ties
11. winklepickers
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*^^^Winklepickers??? *

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9. Nehru jacket
10. Men's bow ties
11. winklepickers
12. Platform shoes
13.


----------



## Sunny

Bygone wearing attire:

1. Skirts with bustles
2. Girdles
3. Penny Loafers
4. Bloomers
5. Bonnets
6. White Plastic Go Go Boots
7. Leisure suits
8. Hot-pants
9. Nehru jacket
10. Men's bow ties
11. winklepickers
12. Platform shoes
13. Zoot Suits


----------



## Sunny

Villains in books, plays, and movies

1.  Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Villains in books, plays, and movies

1.  Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty ( sherlock Holmes)
3.


----------



## applecruncher

Villains in books, plays, and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty ( sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4.


----------



## Sunny

Villains in books, plays, and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty ( sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Villains in books, plays, and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty ( sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5.Annie Wilkes - Misery
6.


----------



## Repondering

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)


----------



## Sassycakes

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter  (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9.


----------



## Sunny

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter  (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9. Voldemort  (You all know what he was in)
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter  (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9. Voldemort  (You all know what he was in)
10. Long John Silver - Treasure Island 
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter  (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9. Voldemort  (You all know what he was in)
10. Long John Silver - Treasure Island
11. Nurse Ratched (One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest")
13.


----------



## Sunny

illains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9. Voldemort (You all know what he was in)
10. Long John Silver - Treasure Island
11. Nurse Ratched (One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest")
12. Iago - Othello
13.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

Villains in books, plays and movies

1. Alex Forrest (Fatal Attraction)
2. Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
3. Matty Walker (Body Heat)
4. Buffalo Bill (Silence of the Lambs)
5. Annie Wilkes (Misery)
6. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
7. Khan (in more then one Star Trek Movie)
8. Hannibal Lecter (The Silence Of The Lambs )
9. Voldemort (You all know what he was in)
10. Long John Silver - Treasure Island
11. Nurse Ratched (One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest")
12. Iago - Othello
13. Bill Sykes  - Oliver Twist


----------



## hollydolly

*Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...*

1. WD40 
2.


----------



## Repondering

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3.


----------



## tinytn

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape 
6.*


----------



## Sunny

*Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape 
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape 
6. Keurig coffee machine
 7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home) 
8.*


----------



## JustBonee

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting  Wipes
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting  Wipes
9. Nail files
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting Wipes
9. Nail files
10. Reading Glasses
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting Wipes
9. Nail files
10. Reading Glasses
11. Magnifying desk lamp  (that's paid for itself a hundred times over) 
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting Wipes
9. Nail files
10. Reading Glasses
11. Magnifying desk lamp (that's paid for itself a hundred times over)
12. Pencil
13.


----------



## Sunny

Small household items you wouldn't want to be without...

1. WD40
2. Retractable Utility Knife
3. Can Opener
4. Scissors
5. Duct tape
6. Keurig coffee machine
7. Latex gloves ( I use them for so many things around the kitchen and home)
8. Disinfecting Wipes
9. Nail files
10. Reading Glasses
11. Magnifying desk lamp (that's paid for itself a hundred times over)
12. Pencil
13. Waste baskets


----------



## Sunny

Our favorite foods:

1.  Southern fried chicken
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1.  Southern fried chicken
2.  Scallops
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot  & Leek home-made soup 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot  & Leek home-made soup 
7.  Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot  & Leek home-made soup 
7.  Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot  & Leek home-made soup 
7.  Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9. Lasagna 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab 
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot  & Leek home-made soup 
7.  Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9. Lasagna 
10. Bacon sandwich 
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot & Leek home-made soup
7. Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9. Lasagna
10. Bacon sandwich
11. Roast pork
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot & Leek home-made soup
7. Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9. Lasagna
10. Bacon sandwich
11. Roast pork
12. Paella
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite foods:

1. Southern fried chicken
2. Scallops
3. Spaghetti & Meatballs
4. White meat Crab
5. Flounder
6. Bacon, Lentil, potato, carrot & Leek home-made soup
7. Medium rare filet mignon, grilled on a barbecue
8. Spaghetti Carbonara
9. Lasagna
10. Bacon sandwich
11. Roast pork
12. Paella
13. Beef wellington


----------



## hollydolly

*Popular Female authors throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Popular Female authors throughout History*
*
1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott*
*3.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Popular Female authors throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
 2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen 
4. 
*


----------



## JustBonee

Popular Female authors throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle  Steel
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Popular Female authors throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle  Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6.


----------



## Repondering

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1.  Agatha Christie
2.  Louisa May Alcott
3.  Jane Austen
4.  Danielle Steel
5.  Emily Bronte
6.  Doris Lessing
7.


----------



## applecruncher

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee 
9. Shirley Jackson
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee 
9. Shirley Jackson
10. JK rowling
11.


----------



## Sunny

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott Be
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee 
9. Shirley Jackson
10. JK rowling
11. Beverly Cleary
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott Be
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee
9. Shirley Jackson
10. JK rowling
11. Beverly Cleary
12. Patricia Cornwell
13.


----------



## Sunny

Popular Female Authors Throughout History

1. Agatha Christie
2. Louisa May Alcott Be
3. Jane Austen
4. Danielle Steel
5. Emily Bronte
6. Doris Lessing
7. Sue Grafton
8. Harper Lee
9. Shirley Jackson
10. JK rowling
11. Beverly Cleary
12. Patricia Cornwell
13. Toni Morrison


----------



## Sunny

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4.


----------



## Sunny

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Sassycakes

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7


----------



## Sunny

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7  Meeting interesting people
8.


----------



## hollydolly

LOL>.I am struggling with this because I hate cruises..... 


Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7  Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants 
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7 Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants
9. Gambling 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7 Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants
9. Gambling 
10.Comedy Clubs
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7 Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants
9. Gambling 
10.Comedy Clubs
11. Live Shows
12.


----------



## hollydolly

have we run out of ideas for this one?


----------



## Sunny

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7 Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants
9. Gambling 
10.Comedy Clubs
11. Live Shows
12. Surrounded by beautiful art in the cruise ship
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Nice things about going on a cruise:

1. No daily packing/unpacking
2. No meals to prepare
3. Lots of activities on board
4. You get to wear your dressy clothes
5. Enjoying the View
6. Seeing lots of different places
7 Meeting interesting people
8. Different styles of restaurants
9. Gambling 
10.Comedy Clubs
11. Live Shows
12. Surrounded by beautiful art in the cruise ship
13. Cinema/Theatre


----------



## hollydolly

*Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre . *

1. Sound of Music
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre . *

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre . *

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4,


----------



## applecruncher

*Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .*

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo  (1949)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo  (1949)
6. The man from Uncle 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo  (1949)
6. The man from Uncle 
7. Fantasia
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo  (1949)
6. The man from Uncle 
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC 
9.


----------



## tinytn

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo (1949)
6. The man from Uncle
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC
9.Beauty and the Beast
10.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

Name one of the first movies you ever saw in the cinema/theatre .

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo (1949)
6. The man from Uncle
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC
9.Beauty and the Beast
10. Love Story
11.


----------



## Kaila

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo (1949)
6. The man from Uncle
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC
9.Beauty and the Beast
10. Love Story
11. Mary Poppins
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo (1949)
6. The man from Uncle
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC
9.Beauty and the Beast
10. Love Story
11. Mary Poppins
12. Cinderella
13.


----------



## Kaila

oops!


----------



## Kaila

1. Sound of Music
2. The Wizard of Oz
3. The House of Wax
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Dumbo (1949)
6. The man from Uncle
7. Fantasia
8. One million years BC
9.Beauty and the Beast
10. Love Story
11. Mary Poppins
12. Cinderella
13. Bambi


----------



## Kaila

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold, wintry location:

1.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold, wintry location:

1.Florida
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold, wintry location:

1.Florida
2.Hawaii
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold, wintry location:

1.Florida
2.Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold, wintry location:

1.Florida
2.Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5.*


----------



## Repondering

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1.  Florida
2.  Hawaii
3.  Southern Spain
4.  Bermuda
5.  Sicily
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1.  Florida
2.  Hawaii
3.  Southern Spain
4.  Bermuda
5.  Sicily
6. Brazil
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1.  Florida
2.  Hawaii
3.  Southern Spain
4.  Bermuda
5.  Sicily
6. Brazil
7.  Jamaica
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1.  Florida
2.  Hawaii
3.  Southern Spain
4.  Bermuda
5.  Sicily
6. Brazil
7.  Jamaica
8. Australia
9.


----------



## Wren

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1. Florida
2. Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5. Sicily
6. Brazil
7. Jamaica
8. Australia
9. The Seychelles 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1. Florida
2. Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5. Sicily
6. Brazil
7. Jamaica
8. Australia
9. The Seychelles 
10. Antigua
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1. Florida
2. Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5. Sicily
6. Brazil
7. Jamaica
8. Australia
9. The Seychelles 
10. Antigua
11. Dubai 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1. Florida
2. Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5. Sicily
6. Brazil
7. Jamaica
8. Australia
9. The Seychelles
10. Antigua
11. Dubai
12. Cancun
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a Place you'd like to imagine going, if you live (or lived) in a cold wintry location:

1. Florida
2. Hawaii
3. Southern Spain
4. Bermuda
5. Sicily
6. Brazil
7. Jamaica
8. Australia
9. The Seychelles
10. Antigua
11. Dubai
12. Cancun
13. Maldives


----------



## hollydolly

*Names of animals you once had or still have  as pets....

1. King - German shepherd 
2.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Names of animals you once had or still have as pets....

1. King - German shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie*


----------



## Repondering

*1.  King - German Shepherd
2.  Alex - Border Collie
3.  Moki - German Shepherd
4.  *


----------



## Sunny

*1.  King - German Shepherd
 2.  Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
 4.   Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. *


----------



## hollydolly

*1.  King - German Shepherd
 2.  Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
 5. Jenny-  Border Collie
6.*


----------



## Sassycakes

1.  King - German Shepherd
 2.  Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
 5. Jenny-  Border Collie
6.  English Setter
7.


----------



## hollydolly

1.  King - German Shepherd
2.  Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny-  Border Collie
6.  English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8.


----------



## JustBonee

1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9.


----------



## hollydolly

1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9. Pablo- wire-haired terrier
10.


----------



## Citygirl

1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9. Pablo- wire-haired terrier
10. Jake - Lab - Retriever
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Names of animals you once had or still have as pets....*
1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9. Pablo- wire-haired terrier
10. Jake - Lab - Retriever
11. Katrina -  not a pure bred Cat 
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Names of animals you once had or still have as pets....*
1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9. Pablo- wire-haired terrier
10. Jake - Lab - Retriever
11. Katrina -  not a pure bred Cat 
12. English Bulldog
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Names of animals you once had or still have as pets....*
1. King - German Shepherd
2. Alex - Border Collie
3. Moki - German Shepherd
4. Sunny - Golden Retriever
5. Jenny- Border Collie
6. English Setter
7. Jess- miniature Jack Russell
8. Mickey - Bichon Frise
9. Pablo- wire-haired terrier
10. Jake - Lab - Retriever
11. Katrina -  not a pure bred Cat 
12. English Bulldog
13. Maggie - English Springer Spaniel


----------



## Sunny

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue  Sam's
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue  Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.Paper Plates
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.Paper Plates 
10.Veggies
11.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.Paper Plates
10.Veggies
11. Ice cream  Sam's
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.Paper Plates
10.Veggies
11. Ice cream Sam's
12. Cleaning Supplies
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you regularly buy in big box stores

1. Grapefruit - Costco
2. Paper Towels
3. Toilet tissue Sam's
4. Canned tomatoes
5. Facial tissue
6. Cases of drinking water
7. Salmon - Costco again
8. Large portions of meat & chicken
9.Paper Plates
10.Veggies
11. Ice cream Sam's
12. Cleaning Supplies
13. printer ink


----------



## hollydolly

* If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums)  you would take with you to a deserted island...*

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2.


----------



## Sunny

*If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums)  you would take with you to a deserted island...*

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums)  you would take with you to a deserted island...*

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4.


----------



## JustBonee

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5.


----------



## hollydolly

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6.


----------



## Citygirl

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared -Roy Orbison
8.


----------



## hollydolly

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared -Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver 
9.


----------



## Sunny

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared -Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver 
9.  One More Day - from Les Miz
10.


----------



## hollydolly

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared -Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver 
9.  One More Day - from Les Miz
10. Bowling Green- Everly Brothers
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

If you had the means to play them, name the songs (not albums) you would take with you to a deserted island...

1. Harvest Moon- Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in Act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits having flown- Bee-Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5. Love is a Camera- sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared -Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver 
9.  One More Day - from Les Miz
10. Bowling Green- Everly Brothers
11. Are You Lonesome Tonight -Elvis Presley
12.


----------



## Repondering

1.  Harvest Moon - Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits Having Flown - Bee Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5 Love Is a Camera - Sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared - Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver
9. One More Day - from Les Miz
10. Bowling Green - Everly Brothers
11. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley
12. Gimme Shelter- The Rolling Stones 
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

1.  Harvest Moon - Neil Young
2. That gorgeous duet between Mimi and Rudolfo, in act I of La Boheme
3. Spirits Having Flown - Bee Gees
4. Caribbean Steel Drums - Shake 3X Sonora
5 Love Is a Camera - Sophie Ellis Bextor
6. "The Prayer" - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Running Scared - Roy Orbison
8. Calypso - John Denver
9. One More Day - from Les Miz
10. Bowling Green - Everly Brothers
11. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley
12. Gimme Shelter- The Rolling Stones 
13. Mona Lisa -Nat King Cole


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4.


----------



## Wren

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.ankle boots
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. low heel open toe sandals 
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. low heel open toe sandals
8. Loafers
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. knee length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5.ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. low heel open toe sandals
8. Loafers
9. Wellies  
10.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1.  Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3.  Knee Length boots
4.  Stiletto heels
5.  Ankle boots
6.  Sketchers
7.  Low heel open toe sandals
8.  Loafers
9.  Wellies
10.  Brown leather lace-up oxfords
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. Knee Length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5. Ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. Low heel open toe sandals
8. Loafers
9. Wellies
10. Brown leather lace-up oxfords
11. Crocs
12.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. Knee Length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5. Ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. Low heel open toe sandals
8. Loafers
9. Wellies
10. Brown leather lace-up oxfords
11. Crocs
12.Tennis shoes
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite type of shoe to wear....
1. Slippers
2. Tennis shoes but only outside
3. Knee Length boots
4. Stiletto heels
5. Ankle boots
6. Sketchers
7. Low heel open toe sandals
8. Loafers
9. Wellies
10. Brown leather lace-up oxfords
11. Crocs
12.Tennis shoes
13. Dancing shoes


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...*

1. Eggheads
2.


----------



## Wren

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9. N.C.I.S
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9. N.C.I.S
10. Sister Wives
11.


----------



## tinytn

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9. N.C.I.S
10. Sister Wives
11. Wheel of Fortune
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9. N.C.I.S
10. Sister Wives
11. Wheel of Fortune
12. Jeopardy
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV shows you try not to miss each day or week.. ...

1. Eggheads
2. Cold Feet
3. Young Sheldon
4. Escape to the country
5. Criminal Minds
6. Mom
7. Jimmy Kimmel
8. Pointless
9. N.C.I.S
10. Sister Wives
11. Wheel of Fortune
12. Jeopardy
13. Eastenders


----------



## hollydolly

*Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes  would you like to make in your home or immediate area ? *

1. New  carpeting   in the dressing room..
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes  would you like to make in your home or immediate area ? *

1. New  carpeting   in the dressing room..
2. New kitchen cabinets
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area ? 

1. New carpeting in the dressing room..
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In  Closet
4.


----------



## tinytn

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area ?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room..
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area ?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room..
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older  trees chopped down in my garden
6.


----------



## Repondering

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1.  New carpeting in the dressing room.
2.  New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4.  New windows
5.  Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6.  Install the second wood burning stove
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1.  New carpeting in the dressing room.
2.  New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4.  New windows
5.  Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6.  Install the second wood burning stove
7.  New Storm Door
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1.  New carpeting in the dressing room.
2.  New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4.  New windows
5.  Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6.  Install the second wood burning stove
7.  New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room.
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6. Install the second wood burning stove
7. New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9. Larger outdoor patio area
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room.
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6. Install the second wood burning stove
7. New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9. Larger outdoor patio area
10. Bigger parking area 
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room.
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6. Install the second wood burning stove
7. New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9. Larger outdoor patio area
10. Bigger parking area
11. Free standing Shower
12.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room.
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6. Install the second wood burning stove
7. New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9. Larger outdoor patio area
10. Bigger parking area
11. Free standing Shower
12. Man Cave
13.


----------



## Sunny

Given the opportunity financially or otherwise what changes would you like to make in your home or immediate area?

1. New carpeting in the dressing room.
2. New kitchen cabinets
3. Larger Walk-In Closet
4. New windows
5. Some older trees chopped down in my garden
6. Install the second wood burning stove
7. New Storm Door
8. Another bathroom
9. Larger outdoor patio area
10. Bigger parking area
11. Free standing Shower
12. Man Cave
13. Better windows, without drafts.


----------



## Sunny

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:

1. Prague
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:

1. Prague
2. Greece
3.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:

1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii 
4.


----------



## tinytn

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9. USA
10.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9. USA
10 Argentina 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9. USA
10 Argentina 
11. Brazil
12.


----------



## Sunny

Bucket list travel - a destination that you have never been to before:
1. Prague
2. Greece
3. Hawaii
4. Switzerland
5. Cancun
6. Italy
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9. USA
10 Argentina 
11. Brazil
12. Scotland
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7.


----------



## Citygirl

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9. Crystal Gale
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Your all time favourite female singers...*

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9. Crystal Gale
10. Liza Minelli
11.


----------



## Wren

Your all time favourite female singers...

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9. Crystal Gale
10. Liza Minelli
11. Ella Fitzgerald
12.


----------



## Sunny

Your all time favourite female singers...

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9. Crystal Gale
10. Liza Minelli
11. Ella Fitzgerald
12.  Enya
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Your all time favourite female singers...

1. Caro Emerald
2. Whitney Houston
3. Norah Jones
4. Doris Day
5. Linda Ronstadt
6. Taylor Swift
7. Celine Dion
8. Carole King
9. Crystal Gale
10. Liza Minelli
11. Ella Fitzgerald
12.  Enya
13. Marilyn McCoo


----------



## hollydolly

*Serious list this one...

What illness or disability do you dread having most ?*

1. Blindness
2,


----------



## Citygirl

*Serious list this one...

What illness or disability do you dread having most ?*

1. Blindness
2, Lou Gehrig's Disease
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Serious list this one...

 What illness or disability do you dread having most ?*

1. Blindness
2, Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's  Disease
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Serious list this one...

 What illness or disability do you dread having most ?*

1. Blindness
2, Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's  Disease
4. Cancer
5.


----------



## Repondering

*What illness or disability....?*

1.  Blindness
2.  Lou Gehrig's Disease
3.  Alzheimer's Disease
4.  Cancer
5.  Diabetes
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

*What illness or disability....?*

1.  Blindness
2.  Lou Gehrig's Disease
3.  Alzheimer's Disease
4.  Cancer
5.  Diabetes
6. Parkinson's Disease
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*What illness or disability....?*

1.  Blindness
2.  Lou Gehrig's Disease
3.  Alzheimer's Disease
4.  Cancer
5.  Diabetes
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy 
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes 
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes 
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9. Loss of a limb
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes 
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9. Loss of a limb
10.Multiple Sclerosis
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes 
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9. Loss of a limb
10.Multiple Sclerosis
11. Deafness
12,


----------



## hollydolly

bump


----------



## tinytn

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9. Loss of a limb
10.Multiple Sclerosis
11. Deafness
12, Shingles 
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*What illness or disability....?*

1. Blindness
2. Lou Gehrig's Disease
3. Alzheimer's Disease
4. Cancer
5. Diabetes
6. Parkinson's Disease
7. Muscular dystrophy
8. Common Cold
9. Loss of a limb
10.Multiple Sclerosis
11. Deafness
12, Shingles 
13. Osteoporosis


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous tourist sites you've visited...  *

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous tourist sites you've visited...  

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore -  Black Hills  (SD)
3.


----------



## Wren

Famous tourist sites you've visited...  

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous tourist sites you've visited...  

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5.


----------



## RadishRose

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6.


----------



## hollydolly

.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7.


----------



## Sunny

.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9.


----------



## hollydolly

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9. Edinburgh Castle- Scotland
10.


----------



## Kaila

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9. Edinburgh Castle- Scotland
10. Smithsonian - Washington D.C.


----------



## RadishRose

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9. Edinburgh Castle- Scotland
10. Smithsonian - Washington D.C. 
11 The Metropolitan Museum of Art- NYC
12.


----------



## Sunny

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra  - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9. Edinburgh Castle- Scotland
10. Smithsonian - Washington D.C. 
11 The Metropolitan Museum of Art- NYC
12. The U.S. Capitol - Washington
13.


----------



## JustBonee

1.The Picasso Museum Malaga , Spain
2. Mount Rushmore - Black Hills (SD)
3. Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem
4. The Alhambra - Granada
5. The National Museum of Anthropology- Mexico City
6. Windsor Castle - England
7. Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain - Rome
8. The Statue of Liberty ~New York
9. Edinburgh Castle- Scotland
10. Smithsonian - Washington D.C. 
11 The Metropolitan Museum of Art- NYC
12. The U.S. Capitol - Washington
13. Grand Canyon - Arizona


----------



## JustBonee

How about 13 more ???

1.  Pearl Harbor  -  Hawaii
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

How about 13 more ???

1.  Pearl Harbor  -  Hawaii
2.  Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3.


----------



## hollydolly

How about 13 more ???

1.  Pearl Harbor  -  Hawaii
2.  Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall  -Germany 
4.


----------



## Repondering

How about 13 More?

1.  Pearl Harbor ~ Hawaii
2.  Liberty Bell ~ Pennsylvania
3.  The Berlin Wall ~ Germany
4.  Stonehenge ~ Wiltshire, England
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

How about 13 More?

1.  Pearl Harbor ~ Hawaii
2.  Liberty Bell ~ Pennsylvania
3.  The Berlin Wall ~ Germany
4.  Stonehenge ~ Wiltshire, England
5.  Mt Rushmore ~South Dakota
6.


----------



## Citygirl

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York


----------



## hollydolly

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle,  England
8.


----------



## JustBonee

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor  Memorial  - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, Kent , England 
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston -  Texas
9.


----------



## hollydolly

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor  Memorial  - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, , England
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston -  Texas
9. Eiffel Tower - Paris
10.


----------



## Sunny

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor  Memorial  - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, , England
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston -  Texas
9. Eiffel Tower - Paris
10. Uffizi Gallery - Florence
11.


----------



## JustBonee

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor Memorial - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, , England
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston - Texas
9. Eiffel Tower - Paris
10. Uffizi Gallery - Florence
11. Mayan Ruins  - Mexico
12.


----------



## hollydolly

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor Memorial - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, , England
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston - Texas
9. Eiffel Tower - Paris
10. Uffizi Gallery - Florence
11. Mayan Ruins  - Mexico
12. Troodos Mountains & Monastry - Cyprus
13.


----------



## Sunny

How about 13 more ???

1. Pearl Harbor Memorial - Hawaii
2. Liberty Bell - Pennsylvania
3. The Berlin Wall -Germany
4. Stonehenge - Wiltshire, England
5. Mt. Rushmore - South Dakota
6. Niagara Falls - New York
7. Warwick Castle, , England
8. NASA SpaceCenter Houston - Texas
9. Eiffel Tower - Paris
10. Uffizi Gallery - Florence
11. Mayan Ruins  - Mexico
12. Troodos Mountains & Monastry - Cyprus
13. Hearst Castle, CA


----------



## hollydolly

Bump for @Sunny


----------



## Sunny

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3.


----------



## applecruncher

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3. Pepsi
4.


----------



## Repondering

Beverages we like:  

1.  Fruit smoothie
2.  Tea
3.  Pepsi
4.  Black brewed coffee
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Beverages we like:  

1.  Fruit smoothie
2.  Tea
3.  Pepsi
4.  Black brewed coffee
5.  Lemonade 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages we like:  

1.  Fruit smoothie
2.  Tea
3.  Pepsi
4.  Black brewed coffee
5.  Lemonade 
6. Latte 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Beverages we like:  

1.  Fruit smoothie
2.  Tea
3.  Pepsi
4.  Black brewed coffee
5.  Lemonade 
6. Latte 
7. A good red wine
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages we like:  

1.  Fruit smoothie
2.  Tea
3.  Pepsi
4.  Black brewed coffee
5.  Lemonade 
6. Latte 
7. A good red wine
8. Coke
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Beverages we like:  

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3. Pepsi
4. Black brewed coffee
5. Lemonade 
6. Latte 
7. A good red wine
8. Coke
9. Ozarka Spring  Water
10.


----------



## tinytn

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3. Pepsi
4. Black brewed coffee
5. Lemonade
6. Latte
7. A good red wine
8. Coke
9. Ozarka Spring Water
10. 7-Up
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3. Pepsi
4. Black brewed coffee
5. Lemonade
6. Latte
7. A good red wine
8. Coke
9. Ozarka Spring Water
10. 7-Up
11. Blackcurrant squash
12.


----------



## Sunny

Beverages we like:

1. Fruit smoothie
2. Tea
3. Pepsi
4. Black brewed coffee
5. Lemonade
6. Latte
7. A good red wine
8. Coke
9. Ozarka Spring Water
10. 7-Up
11. Blackcurrant squash
12. Margarita
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Birds - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Birds - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Birds - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5.  Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5.  Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5.  Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7.  Psycho, no explanation needed
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular 
4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5.  Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7.  Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9.


----------



## tinytn

*Movies you'll never forget or some you wish you could*

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
4. Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5. Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7. Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9. _Love Story  _: Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, John Marley, Ray Milland, .
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies you'll never forget or some you wish you could*

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
4. Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5. Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7. Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9. _Love Story  _: Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, John Marley, Ray Milland, .
10. Casablanca
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies you'll never forget or some you wish you could*

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
4. Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5. Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7. Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9. _Love Story  _: Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, John Marley, Ray Milland, .
10. Casablanca
11. A million years BC - the first movie I ever saw in the cinema
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies you'll never forget or some you wish you could*

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
4. Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5. Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7. Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9. _Love Story  _: Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, John Marley, Ray Milland, .
10. Casablanca
11. A million years BC - the first movie I ever saw in the cinema
12. The Wizard of Oz
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sunny said:


> *Movies you'll never forget  or some you wish you could *
> 
> 1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
> 2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
> 3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
> 4.  Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
> 5.


*Me too! My older brother made me watch it when I was a kid and I freaked out at the ending! *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies you'll never forget or some you wish you could*

1. The Bird s - Alfred Hitchcock (forget)
2. Best in Show - One of the funniest movies ever made
3. Oliver - the musical - The choreography was spectacular
4. Diabolique - an old French movie that scared the living bejesus out of me
5. Silence of the Lamb -Good movie but scared me
6. The shining - Yikes, the scene with the old lady in the bath ...
7. Psycho, no explanation needed
8. Brief encounter - loved it....
9. _Love Story _: Ali MacGraw, Ryan O'Neal, John Marley, Ray Milland, .
10. Casablanca
11. A million years BC - the first movie I ever saw in the cinema
12. The Wizard of Oz
13. Metropolis


----------



## Pink Biz

*Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3. Himalayas 
4.


----------



## Sunny

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3. Himalayas 
4. Sierra Nevada
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3. Himalayas 
4. Sierra Nevada
5. Pyrenees 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3. Himalayas 
4. Sierra Nevada
5. Pyrenees 
6.  Adirondacks
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1. Alps
2. Rockies
3. Himalayas 
4. Sierra Nevada
5. Pyrenees 
6.  Adirondacks
7. Carpathian
8.


----------



## Repondering

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9. Blue Ridge
10.


----------



## Sunny

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9. Blue Ridge
10. Appalachians
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9. Blue Ridge
10. Appalachians
11. Dolomites 
12


----------



## RadishRose

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9. Blue Ridge
10. Appalachians
11. Dolomites 
12. Cascades
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Mountain Ranges

1.  Alps
2.  Rockies
3. Himalayas
4.  Sierra Nevada
5.  Pyrenees
6.  Adirondacks
7.  Carpathian
8.   Andes 
9. Blue Ridge
10. Appalachians
11. Dolomites 
12. Cascades
13. Urals


----------



## hollydolly

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*

1. Door handle 
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*

1. Door handle 
2. Coffee Maker
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*

1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3. Toilet flushing handle
4.


----------



## Peakyblinder

1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5.


----------



## Citygirl

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8.


----------



## tinytn

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9. Tea-towel/Dish cloth
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9. Tea-towel/Dish cloth
10. Soap
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9. Tea-towel/Dish cloth
10. Soap
11. Broom & dustpan
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9. Tea-towel/Dish cloth
10. Soap
11. Broom & dustpan
12. sink or bath plug
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Household items you use every day without thinking about it...*
1. Door handle
2. Coffee Maker
3 Toilet flushing handle
4. Toaster
5. Microwave
6. Light switch
7. Lock
8. Twist ties
9. Tea-towel/Dish cloth
10. Soap
11. Broom & dustpan
12. sink or bath plug
13. Doorbell


----------



## Sunny

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5


----------



## hollydolly

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6.


----------



## Sunny

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8.


----------



## tinytn

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9. Sean Connery
10.


----------



## Sunny

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9. Sean Connery
10. Jane Fonda
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9. Sean Connery
10. Jane Fonda
11. Oliver Reed
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9. Sean Connery
10. Jane Fonda
11. Oliver Reed
12. Katharine Hepburn
13.


----------



## Sunny

Entertainment figures past and present, with a very strong, individual persona:

1. Humphrey Bogart
2. Elvis Presley
3. Frank Sinatra
4. Marlon Brando
5 Rod Steiger
6. Jack Benny
7. John Wayne
8. James Dean
9. Sean Connery
10. Jane Fonda
11. Oliver Reed
12. Katharine Hepburn
13. Walter Matthau


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3.


----------



## Repondering

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1.  Archie Bunker
2.  Father Ted
3.  Louie dePalma
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1.  Archie Bunker
2.  Father Ted
3.  Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie  Mouse
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie  Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie  Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9. The Pink Panther
10.


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9. The Pink Panther
10. Jeeves
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9. The Pink Panther
10. Jeeves
11. Cinderella
12.


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9. The Pink Panther
10. Jeeves
11. Cinderella
12. Norman Bates
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictitious characters we will always remember:

1. Archie Bunker
2. Father Ted
3. Louie dePalma
4. Popeye
5. Mickey/Minnie Mouse
6. Sherlock Holmes
7. Ralph Kramden
8. Fred Sanford
9. The Pink Panther
10. Jeeves
11. Cinderella
12. Norman Bates
13. Andy Capp


----------



## hollydolly

*Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2.*


----------



## Kaila

Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4.


----------



## Kaila

Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4. Julia Child
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4. Julia Child
5. Maggie Wheeler
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name famous people with a distinctive voice 

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4. Julia Child
5. Maggie Wheeler
6. Morgan Freeman
7.


----------



## Repondering

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  James Earl Jones
2.  Bob Dylan
3.  Katherine Hepburn
4.  Julia Child
5  Maggie Wheeler
6.  Morgan Freeman
7.  David Attenborough 
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  James Earl Jones
2.  Bob Dylan
3.  Katherine Hepburn
4.  Julia Child
5  Maggie Wheeler
6.  Morgan Freeman
7.  David Attenborough 
8.  Christopher Walken
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  James Earl Jones
2.  Bob Dylan
3.  Katherine Hepburn
4.  Julia Child
5  Maggie Wheeler
6.  Morgan Freeman
7.  David Attenborough 
8.  Christopher Walken
9. Bette Davis 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  James Earl Jones
2.  Bob Dylan
3.  Katherine Hepburn
4.  Julia Child
5  Maggie Wheeler
6.  Morgan Freeman
7.  David Attenborough 
8.  Christopher Walken
9. Bette Davis 
10. Jean Stapleton (Edith Bunker)
11,


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  James Earl Jones
2.  Bob Dylan
3.  Katherine Hepburn
4.  Julia Child
5  Maggie Wheeler
6.  Morgan Freeman
7.  David Attenborough 
8.  Christopher Walken
9. Bette Davis 
10. Jean Stapleton (Edith Bunker)
11, John Wayne
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4. Julia Child
5 Maggie Wheeler
6. Morgan Freeman
7. David Attenborough
8. Christopher Walken
9. Bette Davis
10. Jean Stapleton (Edith Bunker)
11, John Wayne
12. Orson Welles
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1. James Earl Jones
2. Bob Dylan
3. Katherine Hepburn
4. Julia Child
5 Maggie Wheeler
6. Morgan Freeman
7. David Attenborough
8. Christopher Walken
9. Bette Davis
10. Jean Stapleton (Edith Bunker)
11, John Wayne
12. Orson Welles
13. Jimmy Durante


----------



## Sunny

Let's continue the last one, it's a fun topic. (No repeats, please.)

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  Mae West
2.


----------



## Kaila

Let's continue the last one, it's a fun topic. (No repeats, please.)

Name famous people with a distinctive voice

1.  Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3.


----------



## tinytn

Name famous people with a distinctive voice  ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jimmy Durante
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name famous people with a distinctive voice  ( Again) 

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jimmy Durante
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5.


----------



## tinytn

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis  
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis   <my  mistake .. Jimmy Durante was already used in previous game, ..this is a good trap for repeats when the page turns too!!!
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis   <my  mistake .. Jimmy Durante was already used in previous game, ..this is a good trap for repeats when the page turns too!!!
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9


----------



## tinytn

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9 Jack Nicholeson
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9 Jack Nicholeson
10. John Hurt
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9 Jack Nicholeson
10. John Hurt
11. Sam Elliott
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name famous people with a distinctive voice ( Again)

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9 Jack Nicholeson
10. John Hurt
11. Sam Elliott
12.Joan Crawford
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Mae West
2. John Kennedy
3. Jerry Lewis
4. Arnold Schwarzenegger
5. Mel Blanc
6. Kathleen Turner
7. Anthony Hopkins
8. Julie Kavner
9 Jack Nicholeson
10. John Hurt
11. Sam Elliott
12.Joan Crawford
13. Lauren Bacall

Somebody else, please.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.*


----------



## Repondering

*Name 13 Traffic Signs or Signals*

1.  Do Not Enter
2.  No Passing
3.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Traffic Signs or Signals*

1. Do Not Enter
2. No Passing 
3. No Right Turn
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8.  STOP
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8.  STOP
9. No cycling
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8. STOP
9. No cycling
10. No Parking Any Time
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8. STOP
9. No cycling
10. No Parking Any Time
11. Bus only lane 
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 Traffic signs or signals

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8. STOP
9. No cycling
10. No Parking Any Time
11. Bus only lane
12. Stop Light ahead
13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

1.Do Not Enter
2.No Passing
3.No right turn
4.Red light
5. Right lane only
6. Yield
7. No U turn
8. STOP
9. No cycling
10. No Parking Any Time
11. Bus only lane
12. Stop Light ahead
13. No jay walking


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 dog breeds

1.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 dog breeds

1.  Bichon Frise
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5  English Bulldog
6.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 dog breeds*

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman 
8.


----------



## Sunny

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman 
8.  Golden Retriever
9.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman 
8.  Golden Retriever
9. Poodle
10.


----------



## tinytn

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman
8. Golden Retriever
9. Poodle
10. Basset Hound
11.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman
8. Golden Retriever
9. Poodle
10. Basset Hound
11. Cairn Terrier 
12.


----------



## tinytn

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman
8. Golden Retriever
9. Poodle
10. Basset Hound
11. Cairn Terrier
12. St. Bernard
13.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Bichon Frise
2. Labradoodle
3. English Setter
4. Chihuahua
5 English Bulldog
6. Pekingese
7. Doberman
8. Golden Retriever
9. Poodle
10. Basset Hound
11. Cairn Terrier
12. St. Bernard
13. Yorkshire Terrier


13 colors in a crayon box.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 colors in a crayon box

1.  Red
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
 2. Blue
3.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

*13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
 5.* Burnt Sienna
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6.Crimson*
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6.Crimson
7. Yellow
8.


----------



## RubyK

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8.  Orange
9.


----------



## Sunny

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8.  Orange
9.  Silver
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8.  Orange
9.  Silver
10. Magenta
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8. Orange
9. Silver
10. Magenta
11. Black
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8. Orange
9. Silver
10. Magenta
11. Black
12. Pink
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 colors in a crayon box

1. Red
2. Blue
3. Green
4. Ochre
5. Burnt Sienna
6. Crimson
7. Yellow
8. Orange
9. Silver
10. Magenta
11. Black
12. Pink
13. Brown


----------



## Sassycakes

Name your favorite Comedian

1. Lewis Black
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6.  The late George Carlin
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6.  The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3.  Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6.  The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.


----------



## applecruncher

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3. Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6. The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.Jerry Seinfeld
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3. Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6. The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.Jerry Seinfeld
10. Jack Benny
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3. Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6. The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.Jerry Seinfeld
10. Jack Benny
11. Don Rickles
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3. Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6. The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.Jerry Seinfeld
10. Jack Benny
11. Don Rickles
12.Stephen Fry
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Comedian*

1. Lewis Black
2. Graham Norton
3. Bill Maher
4. Ricky Gervais
5. Sebastian Maniscalco
6. The late George Carlin
7. Lee Mack
8.Jeff Foxworthy
9.Jerry Seinfeld
10. Jack Benny
11. Don Rickles
12.Stephen Fry
13. John Bishop


----------



## hollydolly

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode.. *

1. Game of Thrones 
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode.. *

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode.. *

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S  Los Angeles
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S  Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7.


----------



## applecruncher

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8.


----------



## tinytn

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9.


----------



## applecruncher

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. X-Files
10.


----------



## applecruncher

My #9 disappeared...See #1354 posted @11:13pm

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond <--
10.


----------



## hollydolly

ooops there must be a number nine phantom because mine X-files has also disappeared ...  


*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond <--
10. X-Files
11.


----------



## applecruncher

Well, back on track.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond <--
10. X-Files
11. The Masked Singer
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond <--
10. X-Files
11. The Masked Singer
12. The "Real Housewives" shows
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name well known or popular TV shows of which you've never watched an episode..*

1. Game of Thrones
2. The Handmaid's Tale
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Star Trek [none of them]
5. N.C.I.S Los Angeles
6. Baywatch
7. Will & Grace
8. Young Sheldon
9. Everybody Loves Raymond <--
10. X-Files
11. The Masked Singer
12. The "Real Housewives" shows
13. Naked and Afraid


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Food*
*
1. Sweet and Sour Chicken*
*2.*


----------



## applecruncher

*Name your favorite Food*

Tough choice 
*1. Sweet and Sour Chicken*
2. Pizza


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken*
*2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4.*








Report


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Food


 1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
 3. Eggplant parmesan
 4. Duck  with plum and hoisin sauce 
5.*


----------



## applecruncher

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
 5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
8. *


----------



## applecruncher

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
9.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
 8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
 9. Ham and Cabbage
10.*


----------



## tinytn

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
9. Ham and Cabbage
10. Pork Chops and mashed taters
11.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
 8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
9. Ham and Cabbage
10. Pork Chops and mashed taters
 11. Baked onion soup with a hunk of mozzarella cheese floating on top
12. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
 8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
9. Ham and Cabbage
10. Pork Chops and mashed taters
11. Baked onion soup with a hunk of mozzarella cheese floating on top
 12.Greek Gyros 
13.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name your favorite Food


1. Sweet and Sour Chicken
2. Pizza
3. Eggplant parmesan
4. Duck with plum and hoisin sauce
5.Meatloaf with mashed potatoes
6. Sweet & Sour king prawns in tempura batter
7. Standing rib roast
 8.* *Reuben sandwich & onion rings (also #6 shrimp in tempura batter)
9. Ham and Cabbage
10. Pork Chops and mashed taters
11. Baked onion soup with a hunk of mozzarella cheese floating on top
12.Greek Gyros 
13. I can't believe no one has said chocolate!*






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Sunny

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs 
4.


----------



## tinytn

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6.


----------



## Sunny

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9. Primrose
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9. Primrose
10.Daisy
11.


----------



## Sunny

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9. Primrose
10.Daisy
11. Hyacinths
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9. Primrose
10.Daisy
11. Hyacinths
12. Chrysanthemum
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Spring blooms you are looking forward to:

1. Cherry blossoms
2. Tulips
3. Lilacs
4. Crocus
5. Forsythia
6. Daffodils
7. Dwarf Iris
8. Bluebonnets
9. Primrose
10.Daisy
11. Hyacinths
12. Chrysanthemum
13. Roses


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3. Red
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3. Red
4. Black
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3. Red
4. Black
5. Burnt orange 
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3. Red
4. Black
5. Burnt orange 
6. Brown
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite color of a car

1. Silver
2. Blue
3. Red
4. Black
5. Burnt orange 
6. Brown
7. Racing Green
8.


----------



## Sunny

I think we've run out of favorite colors, not surprisingly.  Time to start a new one?


----------



## hollydolly

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up ...

1. Journalist
2.*


----------



## Repondering

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1.  Journalist
2.  Archaeology 
3.  *


----------



## Sunny

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
 3.Journalist, me too.
4. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
 4.Forensic scientist
5.*


----------



## Pinky

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
5.* *Veterinarian
6. *


----------



## Sunny

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
 5.* *Veterinarian
 6. Professional musician
7. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
 5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
 7.Pilot
8.*


----------



## Sunny

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
9, *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
 5.* *Veterinarian
 6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
 9, Nurse
10.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
9 Nurse
10. Holiday Rep
11.*


----------



## Sunny

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
 5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
9 Nurse
10. Holiday Rep
 11. Theater Critic
12. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology 
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
 5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
9 Nurse
10. Holiday Rep
11. Theater Critic
 12.Singer
13.*


----------



## tinytn

*Occupations you might have liked to have taken up....

1. Journalist
2. Archaeology
3.Journalist, me too.
4.Forensic scientist
5.* *Veterinarian
6. Professional musician
7.Pilot
8. Gourmet Restaurant Critic 
9 Nurse
10. Holiday Rep
11. Theater Critic
12.Singer
13.* *Pianist

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on. 

1.Park Bench 
2.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3*


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
 4.Chair
5.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. *


----------



## Pinky

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8.*


----------



## Pinky

*Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8.* *Yoga Mat
9. *


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8. Yoga Mat
9. Stool
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1.Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4.Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8. Yoga Mat
9. Stool
10. Church pew ( why are they always so uncomfortable) ?
11.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1. Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4. Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8. Yoga Mat
9.  Stool
10. Church pew ( why are they always so uncomfortable) ?
11. Pillow
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1. Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4. Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8. Yoga Mat
9. Stool
10. Church pew ( why are they always so uncomfortable) ?
11. Pillow
12. Walker (with seat)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you can use to sit down on.

1. Park Bench
2. Whoopee cushion
3. Sofa
4. Chair
5. The floor
6. Carousel Horse
7. Bed
8. Yoga Mat
9. Stool
10. Church pew ( why are they always so uncomfortable) ?
11. Pillow
12. Walker (with seat)
13. Dentist's chair


----------



## Sunny

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2


----------



## Pinky

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7.


----------



## Sunny

(Wasn't the Black Death the same thing as Bubonic Plague?)
Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8.


----------



## applecruncher

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9. SARS
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9. SARS
10. Smallpox
11.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9. SARS
10. Smallpox
11. Diphtheria
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9. SARS
10. Smallpox
11. Diphtheria
12. Coronavirus
13.


----------



## Sunny

Sorry if this is morbid, but pandemic diseases of the past and present:

1. Bubonic Plague
2. Malaria
3. Spanish Flu
4. Ebola
5. HIV/AIDS
6. Black Death
7. Tuberculosis
8. Swine flu
9. SARS
10. Smallpox
11. Diphtheria
12. Coronavirus
13.  Diphtheria


----------



## Sunny

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4.


----------



## Sunny

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners
5.


----------



## Pinky

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners
5. Hand Sanitizer
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners  (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners  (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8.


----------



## Sunny

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2.  Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners  (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2. Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9. Batteries
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2. Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9. Batteries
10. Candles
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2. Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9. Batteries
10. Candles
11. Pet food
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2. Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9. Batteries
10. Candles
11. Pet food
12. Disinfectant
13.


----------



## Sunny

Items to stock up on if possible:

1. Toilet Paper (apparently everybody's first choice?)
2. Water
3. OTC meds
4. Frozen dinners (remember you might lose power in certain emergency situations)
5. Hand Sanitizer
6. Canned goods
7. Latex gloves
8. Coffee, tea
9. Batteries
10. Candles
11. Pet food
12. Disinfectant
13. Chocolate!


----------



## Sunny

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight
2. St Patricks Day Parade 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:


1. Trivia game tonight
2. St Patricks Day Parade 
3.  Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:


1. Trivia game tonight
2. St Patricks Day Parade 
3.  Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5.


----------



## Repondering

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1.  Trivia game tonight.
2.  St. Patrick's Day Parade
3.  Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4.  Flight to Spain
5.  Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1.  Trivia game tonight.
2.  St. Patrick's Day Parade
3.  Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4.  Flight to Spain
5.  Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6.  Going to my Granddaughters dance competition 
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8. My weekend lunch at the pub.. (can't risk a crowded place because of my asthma)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8. My weekend lunch at the pub.. (can't risk a crowded place because of my asthma)
9. Our Democratic Club cancelled its monthly meeting/speaker.
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8. My weekend lunch at the pub.. (can't risk a crowded place because of my asthma)
9. Our Democratic Club cancelled its monthly meeting/speaker.
10. Granddaughter's Soccer Match
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8. My weekend lunch at the pub.. (can't risk a crowded place because of my asthma)
9. Our Democratic Club cancelled its monthly meeting/speaker.
10. Granddaughter's Soccer Match
11. Shopping
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Activities we've had to cancel or postpone:

1. Trivia game tonight.
2. St. Patrick's Day Parade
3. Our theater group's April show got cancelled
4. Flight to Spain
5. Annual Master Gardener spring training classes cancelled.
6. Going to my Granddaughters dance competition
7. Drs. Appointment
8. My weekend lunch at the pub.. (can't risk a crowded place because of my asthma)
9. Our Democratic Club cancelled its monthly meeting/speaker.
10. Granddaughter's Soccer Match
11. Shopping
12. Watching sporting  events  (TV)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied  in self isolation ( presuming you're well) *

1. Gardening 
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation ( presuming you're well)*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3.


----------



## Pinky

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation ( presuming you're well)*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad 
4.


----------



## Repondering

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1.  Gardening
2.  Watch movies I have on DVR
3.  Reading on my iPad
4.  Make that new leather knife sheath.
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1.  Gardening
2.  Watch movies I have on DVR
3.  Reading on my iPad
4.  Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1.  Gardening
2.  Watch movies I have on DVR
3.  Reading on my iPad
4.  Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless  & Cancer charities 
7.


----------



## tinytn

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8. Make some inroads of some of the jigsaw puzzles I haven't had time for
9,


----------



## hollydolly

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8. Make some inroads of some of the jigsaw puzzles I haven't had time for
9, I might teach myself a useless talent..like juggling..
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8. Make some inroads of some of the jigsaw puzzles I haven't had time for
9, I might teach myself a useless talent..like juggling..
10. Clean up my house
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8. Make some inroads of some of the jigsaw puzzles I haven't had time for
9, I might teach myself a useless talent..like juggling..
10. Clean up my house
11. I may do some re-arranging of furniture, in several rooms 
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Name things you are planning to be able to do to keep occupied in self isolation (presuming you're well).*

1. Gardening
2. Watch movies I have on DVR
3. Reading on my iPad
4. Make that new leather knife sheath.
5. Play my CD of "Hamilton" a few more times.
6. Pack up more stuff to donate to the homeless & Cancer charities
7. Been Crocheting baby blankets..
8. Make some inroads of some of the jigsaw puzzles I haven't had time for
9, I might teach myself a useless talent..like juggling..
10. Clean up my house
11. I may do some re-arranging of furniture, in several rooms 
12. Beautiful day today, going out for a walk to enjoy the sunshine!
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name high street ( old fashioned stores)...that no longer exist that you miss*

1. C & A
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name high street ( old fashioned stores)...that no longer exist that you miss*

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Name high street ( old fashioned stores)...that no longer exist that you miss

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4.


----------



## Repondering

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1.  C & A
2.  Hecht's
3.  Service Merchandise
4.  B. Dalton Bookseller
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1.  C & A
2.  Hecht's
3.  Service Merchandise
4.  B. Dalton Bookseller
5.  B. Altman
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1.  C & A
2.  Hecht's
3.  Service Merchandise
4.  B. Dalton Bookseller
5.  B. Altman
6. Saxone
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7  McKelvey's
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7  McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7  McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9. MFI
10.


----------



## tinytn

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7 McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9. MFI
10. Filene's


----------



## hollydolly

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7 McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9. MFI
10. Filene's
11. Dolcis
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7 McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9. MFI
10. Filene's
11. Dolcis 
12. Montgomery Wards
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name high street (old fashioned stores)....that no longer exist that you miss.

1. C & A
2. Hecht's
3. Service Merchandise
4. B. Dalton Bookseller
5. B. Altman
6. Saxone
7 McKelvey's
8. Orbach's
9. MFI
10. Filene's
11. Dolcis 
12. Montgomery Wards
13.  Bamberger's (beloved in NJ when I was growing up)


----------



## Sunny

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood:

1. Matzoh ball soup
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood:

1. Matzoh ball soup
2. Haggis
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood:
1. Matzoh ball soup
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood:
1. Matzoh ball soup
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1.  Matzoh ball soup.
2.  Haggis
3.  Crepes
4.  Veal Parmesan
5.  Dim Sum
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1.  Matzoh ball soup.
2.  Haggis
3.  Crepes
4.  Veal Parmesan
5.  Dim Sum
6.  Mutton pies
7.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1.  Matzoh ball soup.
2.  Haggis
3.  Crepes
4.  Veal Parmesan
5.  Dim Sum
6.  Mutton pies
7.  Chicken Chow Mein
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1.  Matzoh ball soup.
2.  Haggis
3.  Crepes
4.  Veal Parmesan
5.  Dim Sum
6.  Mutton pies
7.  Chicken Chow Mein
8.  Lasagna 
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1. Matzoh ball soup.
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5. Dim Sum
6. Mutton pies
7. Chicken Chow Mein
8. Lasagna
9. Salmon Croquettes
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1. Matzoh ball soup.
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5. Dim Sum
6. Mutton pies
7. Chicken Chow Mein
8. Lasagna
9. Salmon Croquettes
10. Potato Pancakes
11.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1. Matzoh ball soup.
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5. Dim Sum
6. Mutton pies
7. Chicken Chow Mein
8. Lasagna
9. Salmon Croquettes
10. Potato Pancakes
11. Cajun Gumbo 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1. Matzoh ball soup.
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5. Dim Sum
6. Mutton pies
7. Chicken Chow Mein
8. Lasagna
9. Salmon Croquettes
10. Potato Pancakes
11. Cajun Gumbo 
12. Irish colcannon 
13


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite ethnic foods you remember from your childhood.
1. Matzoh ball soup.
2. Haggis
3. Crepes
4. Veal Parmesan
5. Dim Sum
6. Mutton pies
7. Chicken Chow Mein
8. Lasagna
9. Salmon Croquettes
10. Potato Pancakes
11. Cajun Gumbo 
12. Irish colcannon 
13. Tiramisu


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Drink (any kind)
1. Ice Tea
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Drink (any kind)
1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Drink (any kind)
1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1.  Ice Tea 
2.  Diet Coke
3.  White Tea (hot)
4.  Brewed Coffee (black)
5.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1.  Ice Tea 
2.  Diet Coke
3.  White Tea (hot)
4.  Brewed Coffee (black)
5.  Red Wine
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1.  Ice Tea 
2.  Diet Coke
3.  White Tea (hot)
4.  Brewed Coffee (black)
5.  Red Wine
6.  Ginger Ale
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9. Cola
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9. Cola
10. Strawberry Milk shake ( on a very hot day) 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9. Cola
10. Strawberry Milk shake ( on a very hot day) 
11.  Hot Cocoa (on a very cold day)
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9. Cola
10. Strawberry Milk shake ( on a very hot day) 
11.  Hot Cocoa (on a very cold day)
12. Root Beer
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Drink (any kind)

1. Ice Tea
2. Diet Coke
3. White Tea (hot)
4. Brewed Coffee (black)
5. Red Wine
6. Ginger Ale
7. Pepsi
8. Smoothie
9. Cola
10. Strawberry Milk shake ( on a very hot day) 
11.  Hot Cocoa (on a very cold day)
12. Root Beer
13. Fresh Mountain Water


----------



## Sunny

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles 
3.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4.


----------



## Sunny

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8.


----------



## Sunny

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9. Doll making 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9. Doll making 
10. Beaded jewelry
11.


----------



## tinytn

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9. Doll making
10. Beaded jewelry
11. Making bead bracelets 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9. Doll making
10. Beaded jewelry
11. Making bead bracelets 
12. Macramé
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fun crafts, for kids and/or adults

1. Coloring books
2. Puzzles
3. Pot holders
4. Origami
5. Card making
6. Crocheted dishcloths
7. Spool Knitting
8. Scrapbooking
9. Doll making
10. Beaded jewelry
11. Making bead bracelets
12. Macramé
13. Paint-by-Number


----------



## Pink Biz

*Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
 2. Broccoli & Stilton
3.*


----------



## Sunny

*Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
 3.* Chicken Noodle
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6.


----------



## tinytn

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8,


----------



## Citygirl

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9. Minestrone
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9. Minestrone
10.Chicken & Rice
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9. Minestrone
10.Chicken & Rice
11. Pumpkin
12.


----------



## tinytn

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9. Minestrone
10.Chicken & Rice
11. Pumpkin 
12. Egg drop Soup
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of Soup

1. Split Pea
2. Broccoli & Stilton
3. Chicken Noodle
4. Tomato
5. French Onion
6. Pea soup
7. Bacon & Lentil
8, Cream of Mushroom
9. Minestrone
10.Chicken & Rice
11. Pumpkin 
12. Egg drop Soup
13. vegetable soup


----------



## hollydolly

*Name what you miss doing or seeing  most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name what you miss doing or seeing  most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name what you miss doing or seeing  most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing 
3. Going out to eat...
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Name what you miss doing or seeing  most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing 
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5.  Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5.  Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my  medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic.. 
7.


----------



## tinytn

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9.


----------



## Sunny

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9.  Going to the theatre
10.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9. Going to the theatre
10. Just plain old going out in public without a mask.
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9. Going to the theatre
10. Just plain old going out in public without a mask.
11.My Cousin from Switzerland had to cancel flight to come here for a visit.. : (
12.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

*Name what you miss doing or seeing most during this pandemic...*

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9. Going to the theatre
10. Just plain old going out in public without a mask.
11.My Cousin from Switzerland had to cancel flight to come here for a visit.. : (
12. Being able to go and buy D-I-Y equipment from the hardware stores while we're decorating ( stores are closed ) 
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Not being able to travel overseas to see my daughter...and the furkids
2. Socializing
3. Going out to eat...
4. All the wonderful social activities we normally have to do here. No bridge, no scrabble, no theatre group, no political club meetings, no nothing.
5. Seeing a very special infant born 3 weeks ago. 
6. Being unable to have my medical tests which had to be cancelled due to the pandemic..
7. Walking dogs at our favorite Animal Shelter.
8. Going to the pub
9. Going to the theatre
10. Just plain old going out in public without a mask.
11.My Cousin from Switzerland had to cancel flight to come here for a visit.. : (
12. Being able to go and buy D-I-Y equipment from the hardware stores while we're decorating ( stores are closed ) 
13. Being able to visit my doctor in person.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3.


----------



## Sunny

Community        
Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3.  Pink Grapefruit
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3.  Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3.  Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries 
6.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9. Fresh strawberries
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9. Fresh strawberries
10. Pineapples
11.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9. Fresh strawberries
10. Pineapples
11. Peaches
12.
13.

Report


----------



## Sunny

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9. Fresh strawberries
10. Pineapples
11. Peaches
12. Honeydew, when it's ripe and sweet.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits that you love:

1. Blueberries fresh off the bush
2. Watermelon
3. Pink Grapefruit
4. Bananas
5. Strawberries
6. Florida Oranges
7. Dates
8. Granny Smith Apples
9. Fresh strawberries
10. Pineapples
11. Peaches
12. Honeydew, when it's ripe and sweet.
13. Grapes


----------



## hollydolly

*Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...*

1. Busy  traffic...
2.


----------



## JustBonee

*Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...*

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic  daily pace
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...*

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic  daily pace
3. Noise
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...*

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic  daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...*

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic  daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour 
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour 
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour 
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7. Going shopping at the mall 
8


----------



## Ken N Tx

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7. Going shopping at the mall
8. All traffic
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7. Going shopping at the mall
8. All traffic
9. The neighbours outdoor weekend parties.. 
10


----------



## Sunny

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7. Going shopping at the mall
8. All traffic
9. The neighbours outdoor weekend parties.. 
10. Wearing uncomfortable clothing because it "looks good"
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Returning to the pandemic...this time list all the things you DON'T miss since the lockdowns...

1. Busy traffic...
2. Hectic daily pace
3. Noise
4. High prices at the gas station
5. Rush hour
6. Spam (mail/phone calls) has slowed
7. Going shopping at the mall
8. All traffic
9. The neighbours outdoor weekend parties.. 
10. Wearing uncomfortable clothing because it "looks good"
11. My o/h getting up for work at 5am 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Think we've run out of answers for this one..so a new one then... 

*Favourite  Book titles...  and or Authors...

1. Bill Bryson.. Notes from a small Island.. 
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Favourite  Book titles...  and or Authors...

1. Bill Bryson.. Notes from a small Island.. 
2.* The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3.


----------



## JustBonee

*Favourite Book titles... and or Authors...*

1. Bill Bryson.. Notes from a small Island..
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3.  The Art of Racing in the Rain  ~  Garth Stein (a dog story)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Book titles... and or Authors...*

1. Bill Bryson.. Notes from a small Island..
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3.  The Art of Racing in the Rain  ~  Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5.


----------



## Repondering

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1.  Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1.  Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1.  Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth 
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1.  Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth 
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1. Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9. The Body Farm - Patricia Cornwell
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors*

1. Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of racing in the Rain - Garth Stein (a dog story)
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9. The Body Farm - Patricia Cornwell
10.Class- Jilly Cooper 
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors

1. Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain - Garth Stein 
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9. The Body Farm - Patricia Cornwell
10.Class- Jilly Cooper
11. The Foot Fetish Book  ~  Dr.  Seuss
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors

1. Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain - Garth Stein 
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9. The Body Farm - Patricia Cornwell
10.Class- Jilly Cooper
11. The Foot Fetish Book  ~  Dr.  Seuss
12. Angela's Ashes - Frank McCourt 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Book Titles....and or Authors

1. Bill Bryson - Notes From a Small Island
2. The First Deadly Sin - Lawrence Sanders
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain - Garth Stein 
4. Our Hidden Lives - Simon Garfield
5. The Universe in Your Hand - Christoph Galfard
6. Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
7. Brief Encounters, meetings with remarkable people - Gyles Brandreth
8. Little Women - Louisa May Alcott
9. The Body Farm - Patricia Cornwell
10.Class- Jilly Cooper
11. The Foot Fetish Book  ~  Dr.  Seuss
12. Angela's Ashes - Frank McCourt 
13. Gone Girl - Gillian Flynn


----------



## Sunny

Things we are looking forward to:

1.  Dining out with friends
2.


----------



## RubyK

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3.


----------



## tinytn

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4.  A day w/o wearing a MASK
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4.  A day w/o wearing a MASK
5.  Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4.  A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment  ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks  and the dentists are all closed)
7


----------



## Sunny

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4.  A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment  ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks  and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4.  A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment  ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks  and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4. A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9  Shopping
10.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4. A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9 Shopping
10. Going to the pub
11.*


----------



## JustBonee

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4. A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9 Shopping
10. Going to the pub
11.  Getting past  the year 2020!
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4. A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9 Shopping
10. Going to the pub
11.  Getting past  the year 2020!
12. Getting  a new exercise hut built for me 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things we are looking forward to:

1. Dining out with friends
2. Shopping at a thrift store
3. Mothers Day, dinner in a Restaurant
4. A day w/o wearing a MASK
5. Resuming my bridge, scrabble, rummicub games
6 Getting a dentist appointment ( I know, I know.. but I have slight toothache which I've been dealing with for weeks and the dentists are all closed)
7. Finally getting my hair cut
8. flying overseas to see my daughter and the furkids..
9 Shopping
10. Going to the pub
11.  Getting past  the year 2020!
12. Getting  a new exercise hut built for me 
13.  Real visits with my kids/grandkids instead of Zoom


----------



## Sunny

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3.


----------



## RubyK

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5. Tylenol
6.


----------



## Sunny

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5. Tylenol
6.  Lipstick
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5. Tylenol
6.  Lipstick
7. Soap
8.


----------



## Sunny

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5. Tylenol
6.  Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes 
5. Tylenol
6.  Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9. Shampoo
10.


----------



## tinytn

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes
5. Tylenol
6. Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9. Shampoo
10. Q-tips
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes
5. Tylenol
6. Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9. Shampoo
10. Q-tips
11. Aspirin
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes
5. Tylenol
6. Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9. Shampoo
10. Q-tips
11. Aspirin
12. Sink & bath cleaner
13.


----------



## RubyK

Items in my bathroom cabinet:

1. Toothpaste
2. Mouthwash
3. Lotion
4. Interdental brushes
5. Tylenol
6. Lipstick
7. Soap
8. Hairspray
9. Shampoo
10. Q-tips
11. Aspirin
12. Sink & bath cleaner
13. Nail clippers

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2.


----------



## tinytn

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3.


----------



## hollydolly

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4.


----------



## Citygirl

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5.


----------



## Aunt Marg

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
 1. Cello
 2. Violin
 3. Oboe
 4. Clarinet
 5. Bassoon
 6.


----------



## hollydolly

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5. Bassoon
6. Harp
7.


----------



## Sunny

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5. Bassoon
6. Harp
7. Viola
8.


----------



## hollydolly

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5. Bassoon
6. Harp
7. Viola
8. Double Bass
9.


----------



## Aunt Marg

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
 1. Cello
 2. Violin
 3. Oboe
 4. Clarinet
 5. Bassoon
 6. Harp
 7. Viola
 8. Double Bass
 9. Bass Bassoon
10.


----------



## hollydolly

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5. Bassoon
6. Harp
7. Viola
8. Double Bass
9. Bass Bassoon
10. Piano
11.


----------



## tinytn

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
1. Cello
2. Violin
3. Oboe
4. Clarinet
5. Bassoon
6. Harp
7. Viola
8. Double Bass
9. Bass Bassoon
10. Piano
11. English Horn
12.


----------



## Aunt Marg

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
 1. Cello
 2. Violin
 3. Oboe
 4. Clarinet
 5. Bassoon
 6. Harp
 7. Viola
 8. Double Bass
 9. Bass Bassoon
 10. Piano
 11. English Horn
 12. Flute
 13.


----------



## Sunny

List 13 instruments in a symphony orchestra
 1. Cello
 2. Violin
 3. Oboe
 4. Clarinet
 5. Bassoon
 6. Harp
 7. Viola
 8. Double Bass
 9. Bass Bassoon
 10. Piano
 11. English Horn
 12. Flute
 13. Piccolo


----------



## Sunny

Spring bloomers:

1. Crocus
2.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Spring bloomers:

 1. Crocus
 2. Tulip's
 3.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring bloomers:

1. Crocus
2. Tulip's
3. Daffodils
4.


----------



## Sunny

Spring bloomers:

1. Crocus
2. Tulip's
3. Daffodils
4. Hyacinths
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring bloomers:

1. Crocus
2. Tulip's
3. Daffodils
4. Hyacinths
5. Pansy
6.


----------



## Repondering

Spring Bloomers

1.  Crocus
2.  Tulips
3.  Daffodils
4.  Hyacinths
5.  Pansy
6.  Snowdrops 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring Bloomers

1.  Crocus
2.  Tulips
3.  Daffodils
4.  Hyacinths
5.  Pansy
6.  Snowdrops 
7. Bluebells
8.


----------



## Sunny

Spring Bloomers

1.  Crocus
2.  Tulips
3.  Daffodils
4.  Hyacinths
5.  Pansy
6.  Snowdrops 
7. Bluebells
8.  Roses
9.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Spring Bloomers

 1.  Crocus
 2.  Tulips
 3.  Daffodils
 4.  Hyacinths
 5.  Pansy
 6.  Snowdrops 
 7. Bluebells
 8.  Roses
 9. Allium
 10.


----------



## RubyK

Spring Bloomers

1. Crocus
2. Tulips
3. Daffodils
4. Hyacinths
5. Pansy
6. Snowdrops
7. Bluebells
8. Roses
9. Allium
10. Lilacs
11.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Spring Bloomers

 1. Crocus
 2. Tulips
 3. Daffodils
 4. Hyacinths
 5. Pansy
 6. Snowdrops
 7. Bluebells
 8. Roses
 9. Allium
 10. Lilacs
 11. Lily of the Valley
 12.


----------



## Citygirl

Spring Bloomers

1. Crocus
2. Tulips
3. Daffodils
4. Hyacinths
5. Pansy
6. Snowdrops
7. Bluebells
8. Roses
9. Allium
10. Lilacs
11. Lily of the Valley
12. Forsythia
13.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Spring Bloomers

 1. Crocus
 2. Tulips
 3. Daffodils
 4. Hyacinths
 5. Pansy
 6. Snowdrops
 7. Bluebells
 8. Roses
 9. Allium
 10. Lilacs
 11. Lily of the Valley
 12. Forsythia
 13. Daisies

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3. Crossbows
4.


----------



## Repondering

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1.  Ornate carved furniture
2.  Suits of armour
3.  Crossbows
4.  Battlements 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1.  Ornate carved furniture
2.  Suits of armour
3.  Crossbows
4.  Battlements 
5.  Cannons on the roof
6.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you might find in an old castle:

 1.  Ornate carved furniture
 2.  Suits of armour
 3.  Crossbows
 4.  Battlements 
 5.  Cannons on the roof
 6. Mace
 7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3. Crossbows
4. Battlements 
5. Cannons on the roof
6. Mace
7. Death  Chamber
8.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you might find in an old castle:

 1. Ornate carved furniture
 2. Suits of armour
 3. Crossbows
 4. Battlements 
 5. Cannons on the roof
 6. Mace
 7. Death  Chamber
 8. Trebuchets
 9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3. Crossbows
4. Battlements 
5. Cannons on the roof
6. Mace
7. Death  Chamber
8. Trebuchets
9. Dungeon
10


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you might find in an old castle:

 1. Ornate carved furniture
 2. Suits of armour
 3. Crossbows
 4. Battlements 
 5. Cannons on the roof
 6. Mace
 7. Death  Chamber
 8. Trebuchets
 9. Dungeon
 10. Arched windows and doorways
 11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3. Crossbows
4. Battlements 
5. Cannons on the roof
6. Mace
7. Death  Chamber
8. Trebuchets
9. Dungeon
10. Arched windows and doorways
11. Throne
12.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you might find in an old castle:

 1. Ornate carved furniture
 2. Suits of armour
 3. Crossbows
 4. Battlements 
 5. Cannons on the roof
 6. Mace
 7. Death  Chamber
 8. Trebuchets
 9. Dungeon
 10. Arched windows and doorways
 11. Throne
 12. Wall tapestries


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you might find in an old castle:

1. Ornate carved furniture
2. Suits of armour
3. Crossbows
4. Battlements 
5. Cannons on the roof
6. Mace
7. Death  Chamber
8. Trebuchets
9. Dungeon
10. Arched windows and doorways
11. Throne
12. Wall tapestries
13. Ancestral Portraits


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of transport through the ages *

1. Penny-Farthing
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Types of transport through the ages *

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of transport through the ages *

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Types of transport through the ages *

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4.  Trolley
5.


----------



## Aunt Marg

*Types of transport through the ages 
*
1. Penny-Farthing
 2. Horse Carriage
 3. Tram
 4.  Trolley
 5. Steam trains
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of transport through the ages 

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of transport through the ages 

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Types of transport through the ages 

 1. Penny-Farthing
 2. Horse Carriage
 3. Tram
 4. Trolley
 5. Steam trains
 6. Cargo Ship
 7. Paddle Steamer
 8. Single prop airplane
9.


----------



## tinytn

Types of transport through the ages

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8. Single prop airplane
9. Horse Back 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of transport through the ages

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8. Single prop airplane
9. Horse Back 
10. Landau Carriage
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of transport through the ages

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8. Single prop airplane
9. Horse Back
10. Landau Carriage
11. Bicycle
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of transport through the ages

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8. Single prop airplane
9. Horse Back
10. Landau Carriage
11. Bicycle
12. Underground train ( Victorian times ) 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Types of transport through the ages

1. Penny-Farthing
2. Horse Carriage
3. Tram
4. Trolley
5. Steam trains
6. Cargo Ship
7. Paddle Steamer
8. Single prop airplane
9. Horse Back
10. Landau Carriage
11. Bicycle
12. Underground train ( Victorian times ) 
13. Camel


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1.  Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1.  Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1.  Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
 3.  Print them and put in albums
 4. Frame them
 5. Sell them
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5. Sell them
6. Display them
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5. Sell them
6. Display them
7.  Text them over your phone
8.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1.  Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
 3.  Print them and put in albums
 4. Frame them
 5. Sell them
 6. Display them
 7.  Text them over your phone
 8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5. Sell them
6. Display them
7.  Text them over your phone
8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
9. Make them into a Calendar ( I've done that ) 
10.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1.  Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
 3.  Print them and put in albums
 4. Frame them
 5. Sell them
 6. Display them
 7.  Text them over your phone
 8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
 9. Make them into a Calendar ( I've done that ) 
 10. Make a collage
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1.  Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3.  Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5. Sell them
6. Display them
7.  Text them over your phone
8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
9. Make them into a Calendar ( I've done that ) 
10. Make a collage
11. Post them on a forum  
12.


----------



## tinytn

Things to do with photos after you take them:

1. Instagram
2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
3. Print them and put in albums
4. Frame them
5. Sell them
6. Display them
7. Text them over your phone
8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
9. Make them into a Calendar ( I've done that )
10. Make a collage
11. Post them on a forum 
12. put them in my Photo albums in my computer..
13.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Things to do with photos after you take them:

 1. Instagram
 2. Create PC Desk-Top albums
 3. Print them and put in albums
 4. Frame them
 5. Sell them
 6. Display them
 7. Text them over your phone
 8. Promote them with the right people to help get your foot in the door as a professional photographer
 9. Make them into a Calendar ( I've done that )
 10. Make a collage
 11. Post them on a forum 
 12. put them in my Photo albums in my computer..
 13. Give them to family as gifts

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
2.*


----------



## tinytn

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
2.* *Baby wipes
3.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
 3. Socks
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
 4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. *


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
 3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
 5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
6.*


----------



## Citygirl

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
6.* *Baby Powder
7.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
 3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
 6.* *Baby Powder
 7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
 6.* *Baby Powder
7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
 8. Changing mat
9*


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
 3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
 6.* *Baby Powder
 7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8. Changing mat
 9. Diaper pail
10. *


----------



## Sunny

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
 6.* *Baby Powder
7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8. Changing mat
9. Diaper pail
10. Cute pants if not using a onesie
11. *


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
 2.* *Baby wipes
 3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
 6.* *Baby Powder
 7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8. Changing mat
9. Diaper pail
10. Cute pants if not using a onesie
 11. Rubber pants (cloth diapers and pins)
12.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
6.* *Baby Powder
7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8. Changing mat
9. Diaper pail
10. Cute pants if not using a onesie
11. Rubber pants (cloth diapers and pins)
12. Baby Lotion
13.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

*13 things needed when changing/dressing baby...

1. One-piece sleepers
2.* *Baby wipes
3. Socks
4. Diapers (or nappies, if you're English)
5. Diaper rash ointment/cream
6.* *Baby Powder
7. Diaper pins (if using cloth diapers)
8. Changing mat
9. Diaper pail
10. Cute pants if not using a onesie
11. Rubber pants (cloth diapers and pins)
12. Baby Lotion
13. Lots of TLC!*

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4. Tram buses
5.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
 3. Wringer washing machine
 4. Tram buses
 5. Bell-bottoms
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4. Tram buses
5. Bell-bottoms
6. Rocking Horse
7.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
 3. Wringer washing machine
 4. Tram buses
 5. Bell-bottoms
 6. Rocking Horse
 7. Clackers
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
 3. Wringer washing machine
 4. Tram buses
 5. Bell-bottoms
 6. Rocking Horse
 7. Clackers
8.  Typewriters
9.


----------



## Aunt Marg

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
 3. Wringer washing machine
 4. Tram buses
 5. Bell-bottoms
 6. Rocking Horse
 7. Clackers
 8.  Typewriters
 9. Pedal cars
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

 1. Rotary dial telephone
 2. Library tickets
 3. Wringer washing machine
 4. Tram buses
 5. Bell-bottoms
 6. Rocking Horse
 7. Clackers
 8.  Typewriters
 9. Pedal cars
10. Toy cap pistols
11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4. Tram buses
5. Bell-bottoms
6. Rocking Horse
7. Clackers
8.  Typewriters
9. Pedal cars
10. Toy cap pistols
11. coach built  prams... 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4. Tram buses
5. Bell-bottoms
6. Rocking Horse
7. Clackers
8. Typewriters
9. Pedal cars
10. Toy cap pistols
11. coach built prams...
12. Word Processor
13.


----------



## Sunny

Try finding
13 things you remember from your past that we no longer see or rarely see (no longer the norm like they used to be)...

1. Rotary dial telephone
2. Library tickets
3. Wringer washing machine
4. Tram buses
5. Bell-bottoms
6. Rocking Horse
7. Clackers
8. Typewriters
9. Pedal cars
10. Toy cap pistols
11. coach built prams...
12. Word Processor
13. Slide Rule


----------



## Sunny

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2.


----------



## tinytn

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3.


----------



## Sunny

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5.


----------



## Kaila

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8. Gallbladder
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8. Gallbladder
9. Intestines
10.


----------



## RubyK

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8. Gallbladder
9. Intestines
10. Esophagus
11.


----------



## tinytn

Internal organs of the human body

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8. Gallbladder
9. Intestines
10. Esophagus
11.Uterus
12.Thyroid gland 
13.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Heart
2. Liver
3. Pancreas
4. Lungs
5. Kidneys
6. Brain
7. Bladder
8. Gallbladder
9. Intestines
10. Esophagus
11.Uterus
12.Thyroid gland
13. Spleen

13 Rivers in the World


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2. *


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2.Thames
3.*


----------



## RubyK

*13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2.Thames
3.* Mississippi
4.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2.Thames
3. Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5.*


----------



## Sassycakes

13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2.Thames
3. Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5. Delaware
6.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Rivers in the World*

1.  Nile
2.  Thames
3.  Mississippi
4.  Tennessee
5.  Delaware
6.  Orinoco
7.


----------



## RadishRose

*13 Rivers in the World*

1.  Nile
2.  Thames
3.  Mississippi
4.  Tennessee
5.  Delaware
6.  Orinoco
7. Monongahela 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Rivers in the World*

1.  Nile
2.  Thames
3.  Mississippi
4.  Tennessee
5.  Delaware
6.  Orinoco
7. Monongahela 
8. Tay
9.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Rivers in the World

1.  Nile
2.  Thames
3.  Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5  Delaware
6. Orinoco
7.  Monongahela
8.  Tay
9.  Zambezi 
10*


----------



## JustBonee

13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2. Thames
3. Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5 Delaware
6. Orinoco
7. Monongahela
8. Tay
9. Zambezi
10. Red
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2. Thames
3. Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5 Delaware
6. Orinoco
7. Monongahela
8. Tay
9. Zambezi
10. Red
11. Potomac
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Rivers in the World

1. Nile
2. Thames
3. Mississippi
4. Tennessee
5 Delaware
6. Orinoco
7. Monongahela
8. Tay
9. Zambezi
10. Red
11. Potomac
12. Ohio
13.


----------



## Repondering

13 Rivers of the world

1. Nile
2.  Thames
3. Mississippi
4.  Tennessee
5.  Delaware
6.  Orinoco
7.  Monongahela
8.  Tay
9.  Zambezi
10.  Red
11.  Potomac
12.  Ohio
13.  Yukon


----------



## Repondering

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.  Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.  Niels Bohr
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.  Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.  Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.  Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.  Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Scientists

1. Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3. Galileo
4. Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7. da  Vinci
8.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Scientists

1. Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3. Galileo
4. Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7. da Vinci 
8. Jonas Salk
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Scientists

1. Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3. Galileo
4. Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7. da Vinci 
8. Jonas Salk
9. Alexander Fleming 
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 Scientists

1. Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3. Galileo
4. Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7. da Vinci
8. Jonas Salk
9. Alexander Fleming
10. Ada Lovelace
11.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

13 Scientists

1. Isaac Newton
2. Marie Curie
3. Galileo
4. Niels Bohr
5. Archimedes
6. Louis Pasteur
7. da Vinci
8. Jonas Salk
9. Alexander Fleming
10. Ada Lovelace
11. Charles Darwin
12.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.  Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.  Niels Bohr
5.  Archimedes
6.  Louis Pasteur
7.  da Vinci
8.  Jonas Salk
9.  Alexander Fleming
10  Ada Lovelace
11.  Charles Darwin
12  Max Planck
13.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Scientists*

1.  Isaac Newton
2.  Marie Curie
3.  Galileo
4.  Niels Bohr
5.  Archimedes
6.  Louis Pasteur
7.  da Vinci
8.  Jonas Salk
9.  Alexander Fleming
10.  Ada Lovelace
11.  Charles Darwin
12.  Max Planck
13.  Wolfgang Pauli


----------



## Repondering

*Fictional characters you'd like to have known*

1.  Sherlock Holmes 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fictional characters you'd like to have known*

1.  Sherlock Holmes 
2. Hercule Poirot
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictional characters you'd like to have known

1. Sherlock Holmes 
2. Hercule Poirot
3.  Vito Corleone
4.


----------



## Sunny

Fictional characters you'd like to have known

1. Sherlock Holmes 
2. Hercule Poirot
3.  Vito Corleone
4.  Jo March
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictional characters you'd like to have known

1. Sherlock Holmes 
2. Hercule Poirot
3.  Vito Corleone
4.  Jo March
6. Atticus Finch
7.


----------



## Repondering

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1.  Sherlock Holmes
2.  Hercule Poirot
3.  Vito Corleone
4.  Jo March
5.  Atticus Finch
6.  Moll Flanders
7.


----------



## Sunny

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1.  Sherlock Holmes
2.  Hercule Poirot
3.  Vito Corleone
4.  Jo March
5.  Atticus Finch
6.  Moll Flanders
7.  Lady Violet Crowley
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10. Kyle Broflovski
11.


----------



## Sunny

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10. Kyle Broflovski
11. Harry Potter
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10. Kyle Broflovski
11. Harry Potter
12. Jane Marple
13.


----------



## RubyK

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10. Kyle Broflovski
11. Anne of Green Gables
12.


----------



## hollydolly

@RubyK ...you've missed a bunch... you're on 13


----------



## RubyK

Oops! Sorry.

Fictional characters you'd like to have known.

1. Sherlock Holmes
2. Hercule Poirot
3. Vito Corleone
4. Jo March
5. Atticus Finch
6. Moll Flanders
7. Lady Violet Crowley
8. Lois Lane
9. Clark Kent
10. Kyle Broflovski
11. Harry Potter
12. Jane Marple
13. Anne of Green Gables

Name 13 types of summer activities

1.  Boating
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 types of summer activities

1.  Boating
2. Beach Volleyball 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 types of summer activities

1.  Boating
2. Beach Volleyball 
3.  Swimming
4.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1.  Boating
2.  Beach Volleyball
3.  Swimming
4.  Camping
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1.  Boating
2.  Beach Volleyball
3.  Swimming
4.  Camping
5.  surfing
6


----------



## Sunny

ame 13 types of summer activities.

1.  Boating
2.  Beach Volleyball
3.  Swimming
4.  Camping
5.  surfing
6.  Long afternoon naps
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8.*


----------



## RubyK

*Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8.* *Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
 8.* *Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9. Going to a MLB game (also before 2020) 
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8. Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9. Going to a MLB game (also before 2020) 
10. Travel
11.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8. Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9. Going to a MLB game (also before 2020) 
10. Travel
11. Canoeing 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8. Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9. Going to a MLB game (also before 2020) 
10. Travel
11. Canoeing 
12. White water rafting
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 types of summer activities.

1. Boating
2. Beach Volleyball
3. Swimming
4. Camping
5. surfing
6. Long afternoon naps
7. Cookouts
8. Visiting a theme park (Before 2020)
9. Going to a MLB game (also before 2020) 
10. Travel
11. Canoeing 
12. White water rafting
13.  Hiking


----------



## Sunny

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2. Surf SF and Internet.
3.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2. Surf SF and Internet.
3.  Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers, and enjoy doing it.
4,


----------



## RubyK

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2. Surf SF and Internet.
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers, and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2. Surf SF and Internet.
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers, and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives
2. Surf SF and Internet.
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers, and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. remodel your whole garden ( that's what we did) 
7.


----------



## Repondering

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1.  Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2.  Surf SF and Internet
3.  Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4.  Take a long walk with your dog.
5.  Start a mini herb garden
6.  Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7.  Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1.  Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2.  Surf SF and Internet
3.  Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4.  Take a long walk with your dog.
5.  Start a mini herb garden
6.  Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7.  Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8.  Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2. Surf SF and Internet
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7. Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8. Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9. Keep a  diary of 'Pandemic Life 2020'
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2. Surf SF and Internet
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7. Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8. Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9. Keep a  diary of 'Pandemic Life 2020'
10. Start a new hobby
11.


----------



## tinytn

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2. Surf SF and Internet
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7. Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8. Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9. Keep a diary of 'Pandemic Life 2020'
10. Start a new hobby
11. Crocheting baby blankets and Origami animals for little tots..
12


----------



## Sunny

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2. Surf SF and Internet
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7. Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8. Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9. Keep a diary of 'Pandemic Life 2020'
10. Start a new hobby
11. Crocheting baby blankets and Origami animals for little tots..
12. Let's be honest, there's always Netflix
13.


----------



## RubyK

Ways to amuse yourself while quarantined

1. Try ancestry.com and find out about all your relatives.
2. Surf SF and Internet
3. Buy one of those wonderful jigsaw puzzles from whitemountainpuzzles.com or one of the other providers and enjoy doing it.
4. Take a long walk with your dog.
5. Start a mini herb garden
6. Remodel your whole garden (that's what we did).
7. Read some of the books you've been intending to read.
8. Organize some of your drawers, at long last
9. Keep a diary of 'Pandemic Life 2020'
10. Start a new hobby
11. Crocheting baby blankets and Origami animals for little tots..
12. Let's be honest, there's always Netflix
13. Play arcade games on the computer

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Golashes
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Golashes
2.  Running shoes
3.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1.  Galoshes
2.  Running shoes
3.  Sandals
4.


----------



## applecruncher

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals 
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9. Skis
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9. Skis
10.Work Shoes
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9. Skis
10.Work Shoes
11. Roller  skates 
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9. Skis
10.Work Shoes
11. Roller skates
12 .Slippers
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items to wear on your feet.

1. Galoshes
2. Running shoes
3. Sandals
4. Moccasins
5. ankle boots
6. Socks
7. Toe Ring
8. Ice Skates
9. Skis
10.Work Shoes
11. Roller skates
12 .Slippers
13. High Heels


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2.


----------



## hollydolly

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3.  Play bridge
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6.


----------



## RubyK

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7.


----------



## Citygirl

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9. Chat to someone on the phone 
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9. Chat to someone on the phone 
10. Visit this forum
11.


----------



## JustBonee

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9. Chat to someone on the phone 
10. Visit this forum
11. Catch up w/cell phone news/info.
12.


----------



## Citygirl

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9. Chat to someone on the phone
10. Visit this forum
11. Catch up w/cell phone news/info.
12. Knit or crochet
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to amuse yourself while sitting at a table, alone or with others:

1. Jigsaw puzzle
2. Complete a crossword puzzle
3. Play bridge
4. Play footsy
5. Meal and conversation with friends
6. Eat ice cream
7. People watch
8. Play Poker
9. Chat to someone on the phone
10. Visit this forum
11. Catch up w/cell phone news/info.
12. Knit or crochet
13. Work on a hobby, such as beading, scrapbooking, etc.

Somebody else start a new one, please.


----------



## applecruncher

13 South American countries

1.  Argentina
2.


----------



## Citygirl

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3.


----------



## hollydolly

3 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4.


----------



## applecruncher

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6.  Venezuela
7.


----------



## hollydolly

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6.  Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8.


----------



## applecruncher

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9. Paraguay 
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9. Paraguay 
10. Uruguay
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9. Paraguay
10. Uruguay
11. Suriname
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9. Paraguay
10. Uruguay
11. Suriname
12. Guyana 
13.


----------



## RubyK

13 South American countries

1. Argentina
2. Peru
3. Brazil
4. Ecuador
5. Colombia
6. Venezuela
7. Bolivia
8. Chile
9. Paraguay
10. Uruguay
11. Suriname
12. Guyana
13. Aruba

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
02.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8. Skirt
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8. Skirt
9. Patchwork Quilt
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8. Skirt
9. Patchwork Quilt
10. Sheets
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8. Skirt
9. Patchwork Quilt
10. Sheets
11. Tablecloth
12.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 items you can make with a sewing machine.

01. Curtains
2. Tote Bag
3. Dress
4. Costume
5. Aprons
6. T-shirt
7. Stuffed toy
8. Skirt
9. Patchwork Quilt
10. Sheets
11. Tablecloth
12. Raggedy Ann and Andy
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 major cities in the western world *

1. London.
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 major cities in the western world *

1. London.
2. Paris
3,


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 major cities in the western world *

1. London.
2. Paris
3, Berlin
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 major cities in the western world *

1. London.
2. Paris
3, Berlin
4. Rome
5,


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 major cities in the western world *

1. London.
2. Paris
3, Berlin
4. Rome
5, New York City
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 major cities in the western world 

1. London.
2. Paris
3, Berlin
4. Rome
5, New York City
6. Tokyo
7.


----------



## Ceege

Name 13 major cities in the western world 

1. London.
2. Paris
3, Berlin
4. Rome
5, New York City
6. Tokyo
7. Zürich 
8.


----------



## Repondering

1.  London
2.  Paris
3.  Berlin
4.  Rome
5.  New York City
6.  Tokyo
7.  Zurich
8.  Vienna 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

1.  London
2.  Paris
3.  Berlin
4.  Rome
5.  New York City
6.  Tokyo
7.  Zurich
8.  Vienna 
9. Moscow
10.


----------



## Sunny

1.  London
2.  Paris
3.  Berlin
4.  Rome
5.  New York City
6.  Tokyo
7.  Zurich
8.  Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Washington, DC
11.

(Toyko is in the western world?)


----------



## hollydolly

1.  London
2.  Paris
3.  Berlin
4.  Rome
5.  New York City
6.  Tokyo
7.  Zurich
8.  Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Washington, DC
11. Milan
12


----------



## Repondering

1.  London
2.  Paris
3.  Berlin
4.  Rome
5.  New York City
6.  Tokyo
7.  Zurich
8.  Vienna
9.  Moscow
10  Washington, DC
11.  Milan
12.  Prague
13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

1. London
2. Paris
3. Berlin
4. Rome
5. New York City
6. Tokyo
7. Zurich
8. Vienna
9. Moscow
10 Washington, DC
11. Milan
12. Prague
13. Chicago


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fruits

1.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2.


----------



## Citygirl

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. blueberries
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. blueberries
4. Cherries
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. blueberries
4. Cherries
5. Grapes
6.


----------



## tinytn

*Fruits*

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. blueberries
4. Cherries
5. Grapes 
6. Apples
7.


----------



## Repondering

*Fruits*

1.  Strawberries
2.  Oranges
3.  Blueberries
4.  Cherries
5.  Grapes
6.  Apples
7.  Mangoes
8.


----------



## hollydolly

1.  Strawberries
2.  Oranges
3.  Blueberries
4.  Cherries
5.  Grapes
6.  Apples
7.  Mangoes
8. Plums
9


----------



## Repondering

1.  Strawberries
2.  Oranges
3.  Blueberries
4.  Cherries
5  Grapes
6.  Apples
7.  Mangoes
8.  Plums
9.  Guavas
10.


----------



## Ceege

Fruits 

1.  Strawberries
2.  Oranges
3.  Blueberries
4.  Cherries
5  Grapes
6.  Apples
7.  Mangoes
8.  Plums
9.  Guavas
10. Peaches


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits 

1.  Strawberries
2.  Oranges
3.  Blueberries
4.  Cherries
5  Grapes
6.  Apples
7.  Mangoes
8.  Plums
9.  Guavas
10. Peaches
11. Pears
12


----------



## Pink Biz

Fruits

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. Blueberries
4. Cherries
5 Grapes
6. Apples
7. Mangoes
8. Plums
9. Guavas
10. Peaches
11. Pears
12. Kiwi
13.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits

1. Strawberries
2. Oranges
3. Blueberries
4. Cherries
5 Grapes
6. Apples
7. Mangoes
8. Plums
9. Guavas
10. Peaches
11. Pears
12. Kiwi
13. Tangerines


*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1. Lock the doors.
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1. Lock the doors.
2. Brush my teeth
3.*


----------



## Citygirl

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1. Lock the doors.
2. Brush my teeth
3.* *Shower
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1. Lock the doors.
2. Brush my teeth
3.* *Shower
4. Fill my glass with water 
5.*


----------



## Ceege

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1. Lock the doors.
2. Brush my teeth
 3.* *Shower
4. Fill my glass with water 
5. Take contact lenses out*


----------



## Repondering

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1,  Lock the doors
2.  Brush my teeth
3.  Shower
4.  Fill my glass with water
5.  Take contact lenses out
6.  Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7.  *


----------



## applecruncher

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8.*


----------



## RubyK

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs*


----------



## Sassycakes

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs
9.Kiss my Husband
10.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs
9.Kiss my Husband
10. Close the windows
11.*


----------



## tinytn

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs
9.Kiss my Husband
10. Close the windows
11.* *Take my night pills
12.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs
9.Kiss my Husband
10. Close the windows
 11.* *Take my night pills
 12. Use the Loo
13.*


----------



## RubyK

*13 things you do before you go to bed.

1, Lock the doors
2. Brush my teeth
3. Shower
4. Fill my glass with water
5. Take contact lenses out
6. Dispense nightly ration of chocolate
7. Lotion on legs, feet, hands & arms
8. Put on PJs
9.Kiss my Husband
10. Close the windows
11.* *Take my night pills
12. Use the Loo
13.* *Use eye drops in both eyes

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
02.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
02.* *Gas Station Attendant
03.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
 02.* *Gas Station Attendant
 03. Switchboard operator 
4.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
02. Gas Station Attendant
03. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
02. Gas Station Attendant
03. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

01. Typist
02. Gas Station Attendant
03. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7.


----------



## Lewkat

01. Typist
02. Gas Station Attendant
03. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8.


----------



## applecruncher

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9. Lamplighter
10.


----------



## Lewkat

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9. Lamplighter
10. Ice man
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9. Lamplighter
10. Ice man
11. Shoemaker
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9. Lamplighter
10. Ice man
11. Shoemaker
12. Town Crier
13.


----------



## Sunny

Lamplighters and town criers when you were young, Holly?  How old are you, anyway?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Lamplighters and town criers when you were young, Holly?  How old are you, anyway?


Lamplighters were still around when I was a kid in certain parts of our city ..and town criers actually still exist in this country...although not as prevalent as they once were when I was young!!


----------



## Sunny

Really?  That's amazing!  That's what I love about England!


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 popular jobs when you were young that have changed or no longer exist.

1  Typist
2. Gas Station Attendant
3. Switchboard operator
4. Video Store Employee
5. Park Keeper.. ( children's playgrounds)
6. Milkman
7. Soda Jerk
8. Elevator operator
9. Lamplighter
10. Ice man
11. Shoemaker
12. Town Crier
13. Seamstress


----------



## Sunny

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2.


----------



## applecruncher

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Just to say Hula Hoops have made a great resurgence in this country of late.. almost all the little girls have them...


----------



## hollydolly

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7.


----------



## applecruncher

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9.


----------



## applecruncher

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9. Frogmen
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9. Frogmen
10.  Cap Guns
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9. Frogmen
10.  Cap Guns
11.  Twister
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9. Frogmen
10.  Cap Guns
11.  Twister
12. Clacker Balls
13.


----------



## tinytn

Name a toy that was popular in your childhood that is rarely or never played with any more.

1. Hula hoop
2. Slinky
3. Jail Brake
4. Ludo
5. Ball and jacks
6. Clip-on roller skates
7. Pogo stick
8. Betsy Wetsy doll
9. Frogmen
10. Cap Guns
11. Twister
12. Clacker Balls
13. yoyo's

*List 13 modes of Transportation

1.Train
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*List 13 modes of Transportation

1.Train
2. Bike
3.*


----------



## Sunny

*List 13 modes of Transportation

1.Train
2. Bike
 3.* Plane
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*List 13 modes of Transportation

1.Train
2. Bike
3.* Plane
4. Tube
5.


----------



## Sunny

*List 13 modes of Transportation

1.Train
2. Bike
 3.* Plane
4. Tube
5.  Bus
6.


----------



## Repondering

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.


----------



## Sunny

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.  Automobile
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.  Automobile
9. Scooter
10.


----------



## Sunny

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.  Automobile
9. Scooter
10. Walking
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.  Automobile
9. Scooter
10. Walking
11. Tram
12.


----------



## Sunny

1.  Train
2.  Bike
3.  Plane
4.  Tube
5.  Bus
6.  Ferry
7. Taxi
8.  Automobile
9. Scooter
10. Walking
11. Tram
12. Bobsled
13.


----------



## RubyK

*List 13 modes of Transportation*

1. Train
2. Bike
3. Plane
4. Tube
5. Bus
6. Ferry
7. Taxi
8. Automobile
9. Scooter
10. Walking
11. Tram
12. Bobsled
13. Hearse

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4. Margarita
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4. Margarita
5.White Russian
6


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4. Margarita
5.White Russian
6 . Tom Collins
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4. Margarita
5.White Russian
6 . Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1. Manhattan
2. Screwdriver
3. Pina Colada (my favorite)
4. Margarita
5.White Russian
6 . Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1.  Manhattan
2.  Screwdriver
3.  Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.  Margarita
5.  White Russian
6.  Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.  Daiquiri
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1.  Manhattan
2.  Screwdriver
3.  Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.  Margarita
5.  White Russian
6.  Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.  Daiquiri
10.Sidecar
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1.  Manhattan
2.  Screwdriver
3.  Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.  Margarita
5.  White Russian
6.  Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.  Daiquiri
10.Sidecar
11. Shirley Temple
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1.  Manhattan
2.  Screwdriver
3.  Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.  Margarita
5.  White Russian
6.  Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.  Daiquiri
10.Sidecar
11. Shirley Temple
12. Between the sheets
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Alcoholic Mixed Drinks

1.  Manhattan
2.  Screwdriver
3.  Pina Colada (my favorite)
4.  Margarita
5.  White Russian
6.  Tom Collins
7.  Boulevardier
8.  Martini (shaken, not stirred)
9.  Daiquiri
10.Sidecar
11. Shirley Temple
12. Between the sheets
13.  Cosmo


----------



## Sunny

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2.  Cold turkey
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2.  Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8.


----------



## Sunny

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8.  600 pound gorilla in the room
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8.  600 pound gorilla in the room
9. Sly as a Fox
10.


----------



## Sunny

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8.  600 pound gorilla in the room
9. Sly as a Fox
10. Crazy as a Loon
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar 
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8.  600 pound gorilla in the room
9. Sly as a Fox
10. Crazy as a Loon
11. Wise as an Owl
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Colorful phrases involving animals:

1. Top dog
2. Cold turkey
3. Sick as a dog
4. Cat Burglar
5. Raining cats & dogs
6. Slippery as an Eel
7. Elephant in the Room
8. 600 pound gorilla in the room
9. Sly as a Fox
10. Crazy as a Loon
11. Wise as an Owl
12. Crying wolf
13.


----------



## Repondering

Colorful phrases involving animals

1.  Top dog
2.  Cold Turkey
3.  Sick as a dog
4.  Cat burglar
5.  Raining cats and dogs
6.  Slippery as an eel
7.  Elephant in the room
8.  600 pound gorilla in the room
9  Sly as a fox
10  Crazy as a loon
11.  Wise as an owl
12.  Crying wolf
13.  horse of a different color


----------



## Repondering

*Thirteen Spices*

1.  Turmeric
2.


----------



## applecruncher

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5,


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8.


----------



## RubyK

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9. Nutmeg
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9. Nutmeg
10. Basil
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9. Nutmeg
10. Basil
11. Mace
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9. Nutmeg
10. Basil
11. Mace
12. Allspice
13.


----------



## Ceege

*Thirteen Spices*

1. Turmeric
2. Cinnamon
3. Anise
4. Pepper
5, Juniper
6. Paprika
7.Cloves
8. Dill Weed
9. Nutmeg
10. Basil
11. Mace
12. Allspice
13. Cayenne 

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world


----------



## Pink Biz

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1.  One World Trade Center
2.*


----------



## Repondering

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1.  One World Trade Center
2.  Shanghai Tower
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1.  One World Trade Center
2.  Shanghai Tower
3. The Shard 
4.


----------



## Repondering

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1.  One World Trade Center
2.  Shanghai Tower
3  The Shard
4.  Ping'an International Finance Center
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1.  One World Trade Center
2.  Shanghai Tower
3  The Shard
4.  Ping'an International Finance Center 
5.  Empire State Building
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1.  One World Trade Center
2.  Shanghai Tower
3  The Shard
4.  Ping'an International Finance Center 
5.  Empire State Building
6. One Canada  Square 
7.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world*

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9. Burj  Khalifa  - Dubai
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9. Burj  Khalifa  - Dubai
10. St George Wharf Tower 
11.


----------



## RubyK

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9. Burj Khalifa - Dubai
10. St George Wharf Tower
11. Makkah Clock Tower
12.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9. Burj Khalifa - Dubai
10. St George Wharf Tower
11. Makkah Clock Tower
12.Petronas Twin Tower 2
13.


----------



## tinytn

Thirteen of the tallest buildings in the world

1. One World Trade Center
2. Shanghai Tower
3 The Shard
4. Ping'an International Finance Center
5. Empire State Building
6. One Canada Square
7. Sears Tower
8. Central Plaza - Hong Kong
9. Burj Khalifa - Dubai
10. St George Wharf Tower
11. Makkah Clock Tower
12.Petronas Twin Tower 2
13. Changsha IFS Tower T1

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose 
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose 
2. Abbies' Rose
3.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose 
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4,


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose 
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne 
5. French  Rose
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne 
5. French  Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French  Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo  (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.)


----------



## Ceege

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French  Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo  (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.) 
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French  Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo  (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.) 
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9. Agatha Christie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.)
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9. Agatha Christie
10. Rainbow
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.)
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9. Agatha Christie
10. Rainbow
11. Julia Child Rose
12,


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.)
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9. Agatha Christie
10. Rainbow
11. Julia Child Rose
12,  White Rose
13.


----------



## Ceege

*Name 13 Rose varieties..

1.Queen Elizabeth Rose
2. Abbies' Rose
 3.* Peace
4, Princess Anne
5. French Rose
6. Scarborough Fair ( which are the ones which we grow around our door)
7. Victor Hugo (Let's show them. Here's Victor Hugo.)
8. Mrs Miniver (https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/pl.php?n=14539)
9. Agatha Christie
10. Rainbow
11. Julia Child Rose
12,  White Rose
13. Lavender Rose

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.


----------



## Sunny

1. Schindler's List
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes. 

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes. 

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8. ET ( I did cry lol) 
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8. ET ( I did cry lol)
9. Bambi
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8. ET ( I did cry lol)
9. Bambi
10. Room
11.


----------



## Ceege

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8. ET ( I did cry lol)
9. Bambi
10. Room
11. Terms of Endearment
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes.

1. Schindler's List
2. The Note Book
3. Love Story
4. Marley
5. Titanic
6. The Green Mile
7. Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8. ET ( I did cry lol)
9. Bambi
10. Room
11. Terms of Endearment
12. Harriet
13.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 movies that brought a tear to your eyes

1.  Schindler's List
2.  The Note Book
3.  Love Story
4.  Marley
5.  Titanic
6.  The Green Mile
7.  Moonlight (it's on Netflix now)
8.  ET (I did cry lol)
9  Bambi
10.  Room
11.  Terms of Endearment
12  Harriet
13  On The Beach


----------



## Repondering

*13 kinds of bread

1.  Challah
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 kinds of bread

1. Challah
 2.* Pumpernickel
3.


----------



## Repondering

*13 kinds of bread*

1.  challah
2.  Pumpernickel
3.  Brioche


----------



## Sassycakes

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche 
4.Rye Bread
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche 
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia 
6.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7.


----------



## Sunny

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9


----------



## Citygirl

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9  Banana
10.


----------



## Sunny

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9 Banana
10. White
11.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

*13 kinds of bread*

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9 Banana
10. White
11. Chapati 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of bread

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9 Banana
10. White
11. Chapati 
12. Pumpkin
13.


----------



## joybelle

13 kinds of bread

1. challah
2. Pumpernickel
3. Brioche
4.Rye Bread
5. Focaccia
6. Rasin
7. Whole Wheat
8. Pitta
9 Banana
10. White
11. Chapati
12. Pumpkin
13.  Pull apart bread


----------



## joybelle

13 kinds of mammals

1.  Kangaroo


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of mammals

1.  Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3.


----------



## Repondering

13 kinds of mammals 

1.  Kangaroo
2.  Giraffe
3.  Raccoon
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of mammals 

1.  Kangaroo
2.  Giraffe
3.  Raccoon
4. Donkey
5.


----------



## applecruncher

13 kinds of mammals

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 kinds of mammals

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7.


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of mammals

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of mammals

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain  Goat
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain Goat
9. Horse
10.


----------



## Sunny

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain Goat
9. Horse
10. Mouse
11.


----------



## joybelle

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain Goat
9. Horse
10. Mouse
11. Echidna


----------



## hollydolly

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain Goat
9. Horse
10. Mouse
11. Echidna
12.Bat
13.


----------



## Ceege

13 Kinds of Mammels

1. Kangaroo
2. Giraffe
3. Raccoon
4. Donkey
5. Whale
6. Humans
7. Dolphin
8. Mountain Goat
9. Horse
10. Mouse
11. Echidna
12.Bat
13. Opossum 

13 Clothing Designers


----------



## Sunny

1. Yves St. Laurent
2.


----------



## Repondering

13 Clothing Designers

1.  Yves St. Laurent
2.  Givenchy
3.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom  Ford
7.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8. Prada
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Clothing Designers

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8. Prada
9. Vivienne Westwood
10.


----------



## peramangkelder

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8. Prada
9. Vivienne Westwood
10.Vera Wang
11.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8. Prada
9. Vivienne Westwood
10.Vera Wang
11. Mary Quant
12.


----------



## Sunny

1. Yves St. Laurent
2. Givenchy
3. Giorgio Armani
4. Christian Dior
5. Alexander McQueen
6. Tom Ford
7. Louis Vuitton
8. Prada
9. Vivienne Westwood
10.Vera Wang
11. Mary Quant
12. Calvin Klein
13.

Report


----------



## Repondering

1.  Yves St. Laurent
2.  Givenchy
3.  Giorgio Armani
4.  Christian Dior
5  Alexander McQueen
6.  Tom Ford
7.  Louis Vuitton
8  Prada
9.  Vivienne Westwood
10  Vera Wang
11  Mary Quant
12  Calvin Klein
13  Gianni Versace


----------



## Repondering

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1.  Magna Carta 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3.


----------



## Sunny

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independence
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independence
4. The Moon Landing
5.


----------



## Sunny

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independence
4. The Moon Landing
5.  Noah managing to fit all those animals onto his boat
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independence
4. The Moon Landing
5.  Noah managing to fit all those animals onto his boat
6.  The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7.


----------



## Repondering

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1.  Magna Carta
2.  The resurrection
3.  Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4.  The Moon landing
5.  Noah managing to fit all those animals onto his boat.
6.  The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7.  Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8.


----------



## Sunny

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1.  Magna Carta
2.  The resurrection
3.  Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4.  The Moon landing
5.  Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6.  The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7.  Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8.  The first performance of Handel's "Messiah,"  when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1.  Magna Carta
2.  The resurrection
3.  Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4.  The Moon landing
5.  Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6.  The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7.  Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8.  The first performance of Handel's "Messiah,"  when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9. The building of the Pyramids ( solve the great mystery) 
10.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4. The Moon landing
5. Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6. The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7. Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8. The first performance of Handel's "Messiah," when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9. The building of the Pyramids ( solve the great mystery)
10. Gunfight at the OK corral 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4. The Moon landing
5. Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6. The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7. Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8. The first performance of Handel's "Messiah," when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9. The building of the Pyramids ( solve the great mystery)
10. Gunfight at the OK corral 
11. Naples when Vesuvius destroyed Pompeii and Herculaneum.
12.


----------



## Sunny

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4. The Moon landing
5. Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6. The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7. Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8. The first performance of Handel's "Messiah," when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9. The building of the Pyramids ( solve the great mystery)
10. Gunfight at the OK corral 
11. Naples when Vesuvius destroyed Pompeii and Herculaneum.
12. The first performance of Romeo and Juliet
13..


----------



## Ceege

Historical events we'd like to have witnessed

1. Magna Carta
2. The resurrection
3. Thomas Jefferson reading the Declaration of Independance
4. The Moon landing
5. Noah managing to fit al l those animals onto his boat.
6. The landing of the pilgrim fathers
7. Magellan's world circumnavigation.
8. The first performance of Handel's "Messiah," when the king was so moved by the Hallelujah Chorus that he stood up in tribute.
9. The building of the Pyramids ( solve the great mystery)
10. Gunfight at the OK corral 
11. Naples when Vesuvius destroyed Pompeii and Herculaneum.
12. The first performance of Romeo and Juliet
13. The first Thanksgiving

Name 13 haunted hotels


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 haunted hotels

1.  Bourbon Orleans Hotel  ~  New Orleans
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel  ~  New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel  ~  New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3.  The Overlook, in the movie The Shining
4.


----------



## Ceege

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel  ~  New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3.  The Overlook, in the movie The Shining
4. Admiral Fell Inn - Baltimore Maryland
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel ~ New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3. The Overlook, in the movie The Shining
4. The Sagamore, New York State
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel ~ New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3. The Overlook, in the movie The Shining
4. Admiral Fell Inn, Baltimore, Maryland
5.The Sagamore, New York State
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 haunted hotels

1... Bourbon Orleans Hotel ~ New Orleans
2. Jamaica Inn , Launceston Cornwall, England
3. The Overlook, in the movie The Shining
4. Admiral Fell Inn, Baltimore, Maryland
5.The Sagamore, New York State
6. The Dakota, in NY
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*shall we move onto a different topic with this now ?*


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1.  Psycho
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1.  Psycho
2. The Birds
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1.  Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5.Play Misty for me
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5.Play Misty for me
6. A Quiet Place
7.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1.  Psycho
2.  The Birds
3.  Jaws
4.  The Exorcist
5.  Play Misty For Me
6.  A Quiet Place
7.  The Grudge
8.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Fatal Attraction
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Fatal Attraction
10. Misery
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Fatal Attraction
10. Misery
11. Halloween
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Fatal Attraction
10. Misery
11. Halloween
12. Pet Sematary
13.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 movies that you found really scary.

1. Psycho
2. The Birds
3. Jaws
4. The Exorcist
5. Play Misty For Me
6. A Quiet Place
7. The Grudge
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. Fatal Attraction
10. Misery
11. Halloween
12. Pet Sematary
13. Dual


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band 
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9.  Steely Dan
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9.  Steely Dan
10. The Rolling Stones
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9. Steely Dan
10. The Rolling Stones
11. AC/DC
12.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9. Steely Dan
10. The Rolling Stones
11. AC/DC
12. Led Zeppelin
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 musical bands that you love.

1. Queen
2. The Hollies
3. The Beatles
4. Bee-Gees.
5. Crowded House
6. Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band
7. The Little River Band
8. The Gaither Vocal Band
9. Steely Dan
10. The Rolling Stones
11. AC/DC
12. Led Zeppelin
13. Preservation Hall Dixieland Band


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy 
2.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2.* *Poker
3.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
 2.* *Poker
 3. Canasta
4.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 card games..
 1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
 4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat 
6.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
6.* *Uno
7.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
 6.* *Uno
 7. Bridge
8. *


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
 6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9. Trumps
10.*


----------



## RubyK

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9. Trumps
10.* *Crazy Eights
11.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
 6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9. Trumps
 10.* *Crazy Eights
 11. German Whist
12.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
 6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9. Trumps
 10.* *Crazy Eights
11. German Whist
12. Old Maid
13. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 card games..
1. Rummy
2. Poker
3. Canasta
4. Solitaire
5. Baccarat
 6.* *Uno
7. Bridge
8. Patience
9. Trumps
 10.* *Crazy Eights
11. German Whist
12. Old Maid
 13. Snap*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name Harry Potter Characters 

1.Harry Potter
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name Harry Potter Characters 

1.Harry Potter
 2.* Hermione Granger
3,


----------



## hollydolly

*Name Harry Potter Characters *
*
1.Harry Potter
 2.* Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4.


----------



## Sunny

*1.Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
 4.* Hagrid
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*1.Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4.* *Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6.*


----------



## Sunny

*.Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
 4.* *Hagrid
 5. Filius Flitwick
 6.* Moaning Myrtle
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name Harry Potter characters


1. Harry Potter 
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4.* *Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6.* Moaning Myrtle
*7. Aberforth Dumbledore 
8.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

delete


----------



## Sunny

*1. Harry Potter 
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
 4.* *Hagrid
 5. Filius Flitwick
 6.* Moaning Myrtle
*7. Aberforth Dumbledore
8. Professor Minerva McGonecall
 9.*


----------



## JustBonee

*1. Harry Potter
2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4. Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6. Moaning Myrtle
7. Aberforth Dumbledore
8. Professor Minerva McGonecall
9.  Kreacher
10.*


----------



## hollydolly

*1. Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4. Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6. Moaning Myrtle
7. Aberforth Dumbledore
8. Professor Minerva McGonecall
9. Kreacher
10. Lily Evans Potter
11.*


----------



## Sunny

*1. Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4. Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6. Moaning Myrtle
7. Aberforth Dumbledore
8. Professor Minerva McGonecall
9. Kreacher
10. Lily Evans Potter
 11. Professor Severus Snape*
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*1. Harry Potter
 2. Hermione Granger
3, Ginny Weasley
4. Hagrid
5. Filius Flitwick
6. Moaning Myrtle
7. Aberforth Dumbledore
8. Professor Minerva McGonecall
9. Kreacher
10. Lily Evans Potter
11. Professor Severus Snape
12. Marvelo Gaunt
13.*


----------



## Repondering

*1.  Harry Potter
2.  Hermione Granger
3.  Ginny Weasley
4.  Hagrid
5.  Filius Flitwick
6.  Moaning Myrtle
7.  Aberforth Dumbledore
8.  Professor Minerva McGonecall
9.  Kreacher
10.  Lily Evans Potter
11.  Professor Severus Snape
12.  Marvelo Gaunt
13.  Dobby the house elf*


----------



## Repondering

*13 Musical Genres*

1.  Rhythm & Blues
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3.


----------



## joybelle

*3 Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock


----------



## hollydolly

*3 Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*3 Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Musical Genres*

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9.


----------



## JustBonee

delete


----------



## JustBonee

Musical Genres

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9. Reggae
10.


----------



## Sunny

Musical Genres

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9. Reggae
10. New Age
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Musical Genres

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9. Reggae
10. New Age
11. Opera
12.


----------



## Sunny

Musical Genres

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9. Reggae
10. New Age
11. Opera
12. Folk
13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Musical Genres

1. Rhythm & Blues
2. Heavy Metal
3. Rock
4. Classical
5. Country
6. Jazz
7. Blue grass
8. Hip Hop
9. Reggae
10. New Age
11. Opera
12. Folk
13. Square Dance


----------



## Ken N Tx

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2.  Face  Masks
3.


----------



## joybelle

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face Masks
3. Craft supplies
4.


----------



## Sunny

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face Masks
3. Craft supplies
4.  Alexa
5,


----------



## RubyK

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face Masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face Masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car Parts
7.


----------



## Sunny

Online purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face Masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car Parts
7. Knitting yarn (just got some)
8.


----------



## Repondering

Online Purchase

1.  Toilet paper
2.  Face masks
3.  Craft supplies
4.  Alexa
5.  Computer
6.  Car parts
7.  Knitting yarn (just got some)
8.  Books
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Online Purchase

1.  Toilet paper
2.  Face masks
3.  Craft supplies
4.  Alexa
5.  Computer
6.  Car parts
7.  Knitting yarn (just got some)
8.  Books
9. Hand cream
10.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Online Purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car parts
7. Knitting yarn (just got some)
8. Books
9. Hand cream
10.Mower part
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Online Purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car parts
7. Knitting yarn (just got some)
8. Books
9. Hand cream
10.Mower part
11. Knee support
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Online Purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car parts
7. Knitting yarn (just got some)
8. Books
9. Hand cream
10.Mower part
11. Knee support
12. Clothes
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Online Purchase

1. Toilet paper
2. Face masks
3. Craft supplies
4. Alexa
5. Computer
6. Car parts
7. Knitting yarn (just got some)
8. Books
9. Hand cream
10.Mower part
11. Knee support
12. Clothes
13. Groceries


----------



## hollydolly

You to choose the next subject @Pink Biz


----------



## JustBonee

I'll start one.


*Famous Duos

1.  Sonny and Cher
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
 2.* Abbott and Costello
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
 2.* Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4.  Batman and Robin
5.


----------



## RadishRose

Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4.  Batman and Robin
5.  Lucy and Desi
6.


----------



## Repondering

Famous Duos

1.  Sonny and Cher
2.  Abbott and Costello
3.  Morecambe & Wise
4.  Batman and Robin
5.  Lucy and Desi
6.  Laurel and Hardy
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Famous Duos

1.  Sonny and Cher
2.  Abbott and Costello
3.  Morecambe & Wise
4.  Batman and Robin
5.  Lucy and Desi
6.  Laurel and Hardy
7.  Key and Peele
8.


----------



## tinytn

Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4. Batman and Robin
5. Lucy and Desi
6. Laurel and Hardy
7. Key and Peele
8. Starkey and Hutch
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Duos

1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4. Batman and Robin
5. Lucy and Desi
6. Laurel and Hardy
7. Key and Peele
8. Starkey and Hutch
9. Tom & Jerry
10.


----------



## tinytn

Famous Duos
1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4. Batman and Robin
5. Lucy and Desi
6. Laurel and Hardy
7. Key and Peele
8. Starkey and Hutch
9. Tom & Jerry
10. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Duos
1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4. Batman and Robin
5. Lucy and Desi
6. Laurel and Hardy
7. Key and Peele
8. Starkey and Hutch
9. Tom & Jerry
10. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
11. Astaire & Rogers 
12.


----------



## tinytn

Famous Duos
1. Sonny and Cher
2. Abbott and Costello
3. Morecambe & Wise
4. Batman and Robin
5. Lucy and Desi
6. Laurel and Hardy
7. Key and Peele
8. Starkey and Hutch
9. Tom & Jerry
10. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
11. Astaire & Rogers
12. Amos and Andy
13.


----------



## Repondering

Famous Duos
1.  Sonny and Cher
2.  Abbott and Costello
3.  Morecambe and Wise
4.  Batman and Robin
5.  Lucy and Desi
6.  Laurel and Hardy
7.  Key and Peele
8.  Starsky and Hutch
9.  Tom & Jerry
10.  Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis
11.  Astaire & Rogers
12.  Amos and Andy
13.  Penn and Teller


----------



## Repondering

13 Famous Ships

1.  RMS Titanic
2.


----------



## Sunny

13 Famous Ships

1.  RMS Titanic
2.  Mayflower
3.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4.HMS Ark Royal
5.


----------



## Repondering

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2.  Mayflower
3.  Bismark
4.  HMS Ark Royal
5.  HMS Beagle


----------



## hollydolly

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2.  Mayflower
3.  Bismark
4.  HMS Ark Royal
5.  HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark 
7.


----------



## Sunny

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2.  Mayflower
3.  Bismark
4.  HMS Ark Royal
5.  HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark 
7. HMS PInafore  
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark 
7. HMS PInafore  
8. USS  Constitution
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark 
7. HMS PInafore  
8. USS  Constitution
9. HMS Bounty
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark
7. HMS PInafore
8. USS Constitution
9. HMS Bounty
10. Andrea Doria
11.


----------



## joybelle

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark
7. HMS PInafore
8. USS Constitution
9. HMS Bounty
10. Andrea Doria
11. HMS Endeavour


----------



## Sunny

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark
7. HMS PInafore
8. USS Constitution
9. HMS Bounty
10. Andrea Doria
11. HMS Endeavour 
12. S.S. Pacific Princess (The Love Boat)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Famous Ships

1. RMS Titanic
2. Mayflower
3. Bismark
4. HMS Ark Royal
5. HMS Beagle
6. Cutty Sark
7. HMS PInafore
8. USS Constitution
9. HMS Bounty
10. Andrea Doria
11. HMS Endeavour 
12. S.S. Pacific Princess (The Love Boat)
13. La Santa Maria


----------



## hollydolly

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2.


----------



## joybelle

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5.


----------



## Repondering

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1.  Cello
2.  Trumpet
3.  Violin
4.  Flute
5.  French horn
6.


----------



## joybelle

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9.


----------



## joybelle

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9. Piccalo 
10.


----------



## RubyK

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9. Piccalo
10. Timpani
11.


----------



## joybelle

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9. Piccalo
10. Timpani
11. Clarinet
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9. Piccalo
10. Timpani
11. Clarinet
12. Piano
13.


----------



## joybelle

*Name instruments in an Orchestra*

1. Cello
2. Trumpet
3. Violin
4. Flute
5. French horn
6. Trombone
7. Oboe
8. Drums
9. Piccalo
10. Timpani
11. Clarinet
12. Piano
13. Cymbals


Like Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 varieties of trees

01.  Eucalyptus


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus 
02. Pines
03.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 varieties of trees

01.  Eucalyptus 
2. Weeping Willow
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
4.  Cedar
5.


----------



## tinytn

thank you holly, 

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
4. Cedar
5. Hazel nut 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
4. Cedar
5. Hazel nut 
6.Holly
7.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08. Ash
9.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08. Ash
09. Fruit
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08. Ash
09. Fruit
10. Maple
11.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 varieties of trees

01.  Eucalyptus
02.  Pines
03.  Weeping Willow
04.  Cedar
05.  Hazel Nut
06.  Holly
07.  Mulberry
08.  Ash
09.  Fruit
10.  Maple
11.  Aspen
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. Weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel Nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08. Ash
09. Fruit
10. Maple
11. Aspen 
12. Walnut
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 varieties of trees

01. Eucalyptus
02. Pines
03. Weeping Willow
04. Cedar
05. Hazel Nut
06. Holly
07. Mulberry
08. Ash
09. Fruit
10. Maple
11. Aspen 
12. Walnut
13. Silver Birch


----------



## hollydolly

*All time favourite TV Shows*
1. Golden Girls
2.


----------



## Sunny

*All time favourite TV Shows*
1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3.


----------



## Repondering

*All time favorite TV shows*

1.  Golden Girls
2.  Northern Exposure
3.  Twilight Zone
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6.


----------



## Sunny

I was just going to use Last Tango in Halifas as my next one, Holly!


----------



## Sunny

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8


----------



## Sunny

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8. Barney Miller
9.


----------



## tinytn

*All time favorite TV shows*

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8. Barney Miller
9. I Love Lucy
10.


----------



## JustBonee

All time favorite TV shows

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8. Barney Miller
9. I Love Lucy
10. The Big Bang Theory
11.


----------



## hollydolly

All time favorite TV shows

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8. Barney Miller
9. I Love Lucy
10. The Big Bang Theory
11. Blue Planet
12.


----------



## Sunny

All time favorite TV shows

1. Golden Girls
2. Northern Exposure
3. Twilight Zone
4. C.S.I.Miami
5. Last Tango in Halifax
6. The Kaminsky Method
7. One foot in the grave
8. Barney Miller
9. I Love Lucy
10. The Big Bang Theory
11. Blue Planet
12. All in the Family
13. 
     Email


----------



## Repondering

All Time Favorite TV Shows

1.  Golden Girls
2.  Northern Exposure
3.  Twilight Zone
4.  CSI Miami
5.  Last Tango in Halifax
6.  The Kaminsky Method
7.  One Foot in the Grave
8.  Barney Miller
9.  I Love Lucy
10.  The Big Bang Theory
11.  Blue Planet
12.  All in the Family
13.  X Files


----------



## Repondering

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1.  Antarctica
2.


----------



## Citygirl

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4.


----------



## joybelle

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4  Western Australia
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
 7.  Prague
8. *


----------



## JustBonee

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9. India
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9. India
10. Scotland
11.


----------



## tinytn

3 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9. India
10. Scotland
11. Switzerland
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9. India
10. Scotland
11. Switzerland
12. Norway
13.


----------



## joybelle

13 places you haven't visited but want to.

1. Antarctica
2. Alaska
3. Bermuda
4 Western Australia
5. Hawaii
6. New Zealand
7. Prague
8. Rome
9. India
10. Scotland
11. Switzerland
12. Norway
13. British Isles

Like Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 Vegetables

01.  Pak Choy
02.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 Vegetables

01.  Pak Choy
02  Broccoli
03.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09.


----------



## UpRider

hollydolly said:


> *Name instruments in an Orchestra*
> 
> 1. Cello
> 2. Trumpet
> 3. Violin
> 4. Flute
> 5. French horn
> 6. Trombone
> 7. Oboe
> 8. Drums
> 9. Piccalo
> 10. Timpani
> 11. Clarinet
> 12. Piano
> 13.Bassoon


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09. kale
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09. kale
10. Lettuce
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09. kale
10. Lettuce
11. Brussel Sprouts
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09. kale
10. Lettuce
11. Brussel Sprouts
12. Napa Cabbage

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Vegetables

01. Pak Choy
02 Broccoli
03. Broadbeans
04. Asparagus
05, Corn
06. Carrots
07. Green Beans
08. Spinach
09. kale
10. Lettuce
11. Brussel Sprouts
12. Napa Cabbage
13. Turnip


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 famous Inventors*

1. Alexander Graham Bell 
2.


----------



## Repondering

*Name 13 famous inventors*

1.  Alexander Graham Bell
2.  Thomas Edison
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 famous inventors*

1.  Alexander Graham Bell
2.  Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 famous inventors*

1.  Alexander Graham Bell
2.  Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4.  Marie Curie
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 famous inventors*

1.  Alexander Graham Bell
2.  Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4.  Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9.  Charles Babbage
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9.  Charles Babbage
10. John Logie Baird
11.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9. Charles Babbage
10. John Logie Baird
11. Henry Ford
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9. Charles Babbage
10. John Logie Baird
11. Henry Ford
12. Howard Florey (penicillin) 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 famous inventors

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Marie Curie
5. Alexander Fleming
6. Steve Jobs
7. Hedy Lamarr
8. Tim Berners- Lee
9. Charles Babbage
10. John Logie Baird
11. Henry Ford
12. Howard Florey (penicillin) 
13. Jonas Salk


----------



## Sunny

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3.


----------



## joybelle

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4. Sundial
5.


----------



## Sunny

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4. Sundial
5. Alarm clock
6.


----------



## joybelle

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4. Sundial
5. Alarm clock
6. Cuckoo Clock


----------



## Citygirl

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4. Sundial
5. Alarm clock
6. Cuckoo Clock 
7. Pocket Watch
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Timepieces

1. Grandfather clock
2. Wristwatch
3. Fob watch
4. Sundial
5. Alarm clock
6. Cuckoo Clock 
7. Pocket Watch
8. Hourglass
9.


----------



## Repondering

Timepieces

1.  Grandfather clock
2.  Wristwatch
3.  Fob watch
4.  Sundial
5.  Alarm clock
6.  Cuckoo clock
7.  Pocket watch
8.  Hourglass
9.  Water clock
10


----------



## hollydolly

Timepieces

1.  Grandfather clock
2.  Wristwatch
3.  Fob watch
4.  Sundial
5.  Alarm clock
6.  Cuckoo clock
7.  Pocket watch
8.  Hourglass
9.  Water clock
10 Cuckoo Clock
11.


----------



## Sunny

Timepieces

1.  Grandfather clock
2.  Wristwatch
3.  Fob watch
4.  Sundial
5.  Alarm clock
6.  Cuckoo clock
7.  Pocket watch
8.  Hourglass
9.  Water clock
10 Cuckoo Clock
11. Cell phone
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Timepieces

1.  Grandfather clock
2.  Wristwatch
3.  Fob watch
4.  Sundial
5.  Alarm clock
6.  Cuckoo clock
7.  Pocket watch
8.  Hourglass
9.  Water clock
10 Cuckoo Clock
11. Cell phone
12.Candle Clock
13.


----------



## Sunny

Timepieces

1.  Grandfather clock
2.  Wristwatch
3.  Fob watch
4.  Sundial
5.  Alarm clock
6.  Cuckoo clock
7.  Pocket watch
8.  Hourglass
9.  Water clock
10 Cuckoo Clock
11. Cell phone
12.Candle Clock
13.  Regular electric clock on the wall


----------



## Sunny

Somebody start one, please?


----------



## hollydolly

Well even tho' I started the one previous ..I'll start another.. 

*Name..apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2.


----------



## joybelle

*Name..apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2. https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/


----------



## Repondering

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1.  Seniorforums.com
2  https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3.  Prepperwebsite
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1.  Seniorforums.com
2  https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3.  Prepperwebsite
4.  Bridgebase.com  (an app for playing bridge online)
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2 https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3. Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1.  Seniorforums.com
2  https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3.  Prepperwebsite
4.  Bridgebase.com  (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2 https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3. Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6.


----------



## RubyK

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2 https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3. Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7. The Guardian
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1. Seniorforums.com
2 https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3. Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7. The Guardian
8. Moneysupermarket.com
9


----------



## Repondering

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1.  Seniorforums.com
2.  https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3  Prepperwebsite
4.  Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5.  Youtube
6.  Spotify
7.  The Guardian
8.  Moneysupermarket.com
9.  ALonelyLife
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer*

1.  Seniorforums.com
2.  https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3  Prepperwebsite
4.  Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5.  Youtube
6.  Spotify
7.  The Guardian
8.  Moneysupermarket.com
9.  ALonelyLife
10. Sunnyskyz.com ( all positive news)
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer

1. Seniorforums.com
2. https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3 Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7. The Guardian
8. Moneysupermarket.com
9. ALonelyLife
10. Sunnyskyz.com ( all positive news)
11. Amazon
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer

1. Seniorforums.com
2. https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3 Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7. The Guardian
8. Moneysupermarket.com
9. ALonelyLife
10. Sunnyskyz.com ( all positive news)
11. Amazon
12. Recipes.com
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name....apps or websites you use regularly on your computer

1. Seniorforums.com
2. https//www.taptalk.com/groups/countrylivingdownunder/
3 Prepperwebsite
4. Bridgebase.com (an app for playing bridge online)
5. Youtube
6. Spotify
7. The Guardian
8. Moneysupermarket.com
9. ALonelyLife
10. Sunnyskyz.com ( all positive news)
11. Amazon
12. Recipes.com
13. Hive.com


----------



## hollydolly

*Name songs with a colour in the title*

1. Red red wine - UB40 
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. Red red wine - UB40
2. Big Yellow Taxi  ~  Joni Mitchell
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big Yellow Taxi  ~  Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4.


----------



## RubyK

HollyDolly - great idea for this post!

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen *Orange* Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen *Orange* Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.* Yellow* Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## joybelle

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen *Orange* Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.* Yellow* Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## tinytn

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen *Orange* Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.* Yellow* Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
9, *Green Acres ♫  *Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor
*10.*

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## joybelle

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. *Red red* wine - UB40
2. Big* Yellow* Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a* Blue* Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. *Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in *Red* ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen *Orange* Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.* Yellow* Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
9, *Green Acres ♫ *Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor
*10. Purple Haze - *Jimi Hendrix


----------



## JustBonee

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. Red red wine - UB40
2. Big Yellow Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a Blue Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in Red ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen Orange Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7. Yellow Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
9, Green Acres ♫ Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor
10. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
11. Purple Rain  ~  Prince
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name songs with a colour in the title

1. Red red wine - UB40
2. Big Yellow Taxi ~ Joni Mitchell
3. Once in a Blue Moon- Earl Thomas Conley
4. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5. The Lady in Red ~ Chris De Burgh
6. Frozen Orange Juice - Peter Sarstedt
7. Yellow Submarine ♫ The Beatles
8. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
9, Green Acres ♫ Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor
10. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
11. Purple Rain ~ Prince
12. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Repondering

Name songs with a color in the title

1.Red red wine - UB40
2.  Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell
3.  Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
4.  Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5.  The lady in Red - Chris de Burgh
6.  Frozen Orange juice - Peter Sarstedt
7.  Yellow Submarine - The Beatles
8.  Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
9.  Green Acres _ Eddie Albert and Eva Gabor
10.  Perple Haze _ Jimi Hendrix
11.  Purple Rain - Prince
12  Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
13 Painted Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Repondering

13 Meteorological Phenomena 

1.  Ice Storm
2.


----------



## joybelle

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4.


----------



## Sunny

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8.


----------



## joybelle

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves


----------



## hollydolly

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves
9. Tsunami
10.


----------



## joybelle

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves
9. Tsunami
10. Southern Lights
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves
9. Tsunami
10. Southern Lights
11. Dust Storms 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves
9. Tsunami
10. Southern Lights
11. Dust Storms 
12. Mackerel sky
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Meteorological Phenomena

1. Ice Storm
2. Droughts
3. Floods
4. Hurricanes
5. Tornado
6. Northern Lights
7.Red Rain
8. Heat Waves
9. Tsunami
10. Southern Lights
11. Dust Storms
12. Mackerel sky
13. Blizzard


----------



## Sunny

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2.


----------



## joybelle

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2  Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3


----------



## Sunny

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2  Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4,


----------



## hollydolly

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2  Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5.


----------



## RubyK

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7.


----------



## Sunny

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8.  Cold Miner's Daughter  -  Loretta Lynn
9.


----------



## Sunny

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8.  Coal Miner's Daughter  -  Loretta Lynn
9.  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8.  Coal Miner's Daughter  -  Loretta Lynn
9.  The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
10. Imagine- John Lennon
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8. Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn
9. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
10. Imagine- John Lennon
11. Great Balls of Fire  ~  Jerry Lee Lewis
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8. Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn
9. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
10. Imagine- John Lennon
11. Great Balls of Fire ~ Jerry Lee Lewis
12. Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill
13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Signature songs of famous singers/musicians

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel
2 Evie - Stevie Wright (Easybeats)
3 . La Vie en Rose - Edith Piaf
4, Candle in the wind- Elton John
5. Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers
6. Bridge over Troubled Water - S&G
7. Stormy Weather - Lena Horne
8. Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn
9. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez
10. Imagine- John Lennon
11. Great Balls of Fire ~ Jerry Lee Lewis
12. Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill
13. Islands in the sea...Kenny/dolly


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite vacation spot

1.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4.  Tasmania
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4.  Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4.  Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8.  Door County WI
9.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite vacation spot

1.  Southern Spain
2.  Martha's Vineyard
3.  Cyprus
4.  Tasmania
5.  Southern Italy
6.  England
7.  The Murray River area
8.  Door County WI
9.  Iceland
10.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8. Door County WI
9. Iceland
10. Wi Dells
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8. Door County WI
9. Iceland
10. Wi Dells
11. Corfu Greek Islands 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8. Door County WI
9. Iceland
10. Wi Dells
11. Corfu Greek Islands 
12. Sedona, AZ
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite vacation spot

1. Southern Spain
2. Martha's Vineyard
3. Cyprus
4. Tasmania
5. Southern Italy
6. England
7. The Murray River area
8. Door County WI
9. Iceland
10. Wi Dells
11. Corfu Greek Islands 
12. Sedona, AZ
13. Oregon coast


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers 
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9.  "I'll have what she's having."
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9.  "I'll have what she's having."
10. Spinning head and pea soup ...Exorcist
11


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9.  "I'll have what she's having."
10. Spinning head and pea soup ...Exorcist
11. Rick and Ilsa saying goodbye at the end of Casablanca
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4.  Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5.  Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music 
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9.  "I'll have what she's having."
10. Spinning head and pea soup ...Exorcist
11. Rick and Ilsa saying goodbye at the end of Casablanca
12. The burning haystacks and jud frys' death - Oklahoma 
13.


----------



## joybelle

Unforgettable movie scenes:

1. The shower scene in Psycho
2. The raising of the barn, dance- 7 brides for 7 brothers
3. The first time the shark erupts out of the water in Jaws
4. Slim Pickens riding the H-bomb like a cowboy in Dr. Strangelove
5. Thelma and Louise driving off the cliff into the Grand Canyon
6. Opening scene from the Sound of Music
7. The Wicked Witch of the West melting
8. The restaurant fight in ''Play Misty for me ''
9. "I'll have what she's having."
10. Spinning head and pea soup ...Exorcist
11. Rick and Ilsa saying goodbye at the end of Casablanca
12. The burning haystacks and jud frys' death - Oklahoma
13. Rhett Butler at the bottom of the staircase in Gone with the Wind telling Scarlett - Frankly my dear I don't give a damn.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 inventions that have benefitted mankind.

01.  Running hot and cold water
02.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel 
4..


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel 
4.. Antibiotics
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel 
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6.


----------



## Ceege

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel 
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6.  Airplanes
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel 
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6.  Airplanes
7. Cars
8.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9. Flush toilets
10.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9. Flush toilets
10. air-conditioning
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9. Flush toilets
10. air-conditioning
11. Contraceptive
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9. Flush toilets
10. air-conditioning
11. Contraceptive
12. Telephones
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 inventions that have benefited mankind.

01. Running hot and cold water
02. Computers
3.. The Wheel
4.. Antibiotics
5. Radiology
6. Airplanes
7. Cars
8. Smoke Alarms
9. Flush toilets
10. air-conditioning
11. Contraceptive
12. Telephones
13. Vaccinations


----------



## hollydolly

*Name any vehicle  you've ever owned..*

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra 
5.


----------



## tinytn

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Ceege

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7.


----------



## hollydolly

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9. VW Camper Van 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9. VW Camper Van 
10. Pontiac  Fiero
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9. VW Camper Van 
10. Pontiac  Fiero
11. Mini Metro 
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9. VW Camper Van
10. Pontiac Fiero
11. Mini Metro
12.  Holden Torana


----------



## Sunny

Name any vehicle you've ever owned..

1.Austin Mini (my first car)
2. Ford F-150 Truck
3. 1960's "Batmobile," a black, full-sized Cadillac, fins and all, bought from a co-worker for $50. My kids still laugh about it.
4. Ford Sierra
5. Subaru
6. 1970 Yellow Plymouth Duster -1st car I ever bought
7. Ford Fusion
8. VW Super Beetle
9. VW Camper Van
10. Pontiac Fiero
11. Mini Metro
12.  Holden Torana 
13. Toyota Camry


----------



## Sunny

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie 
6.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9.


----------



## RubyK

Favorite desserts:

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9. Chocolate Chip Ice Cream
10.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9. Chocolate Chip Ice Cream 
10. Strawberry Short Cake
11.


----------



## Sunny

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9. Chocolate Chip Ice Cream 
10. Strawberry Short Cake
11. Key Lime Pie
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9. Chocolate Chip Ice Cream 
10. Strawberry Short Cake
11. Key Lime Pie
12. Crème brûlée
13.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Red Velvet cake
2. Chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream
3. Pineapple Upside down cake
4. Eton Mess
5. Banana pie
6. Baked Cheesecake
7. Sweet potato pie w/whipped cream
8. Strawberries & Cream
9. Chocolate Chip Ice Cream 
10. Strawberry Short Cake
11. Key Lime Pie
12. Crème brûlée
13. Fudge


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite  Spices

1. Cinnamon
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3.


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6.


----------



## applecruncher

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9. Chilli powder


----------



## RubyK

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9. Chilli powder 
10. Dill Weed


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9. Chilli powder 
10. Dill Weed 
11. Thyme
12.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9. Chilli powder
10. Dill Weed
11. Thyme
12.  Paprika
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Spices

1. Cinnamon
2. Allspice
3. Ginger
4. Garlic Powder
5. Nutmeg
6. Black pepper
7. Oregano
8. Rosemary
9. Chilli powder
10. Dill Weed
11. Thyme
12.  Paprika
13.  Cumin


----------



## Sunny

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3.


----------



## Sunny

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4.


----------



## RubyK

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5.  Climb Every Mountain
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5.  Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5.  Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma 
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning 
9. America- West Side Story
10.


----------



## joybelle

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning
9. America- West Side Story
10.  Phantom of the Opera
11.  

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning
9. America- West Side Story
10.  Phantom of the Opera
11.  I Could Have Danced All Night, from My Fair Lady
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning
9. America- West Side Story
10.  Phantom of the Opera
11.  The Rain in Spain, from My Fair Lady
12. Shall we dance - The King and I
13.


----------



## Ceege

Songs that were famous Broadway show stoppers:

1. Some Enchanted Evening, in South Pacific
2. Luck Be A Lady
3. "One" from A Chorus Line
4. "Hello Dolly "
5. Climb Every Mountain
6. Surrey with a fringe on top - Oklahoma
7. Everything's Coming Up Roses - Gypsy
8. Grease Lightning
9. America- West Side Story
10.  Phantom of the Opera
11.  The Rain in Spain, from My Fair Lady
12. Shall we dance - The King and I
13. All I Ask Of You - Phantom of the Opera

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1.


----------



## hollydolly

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands 
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands 
2. Fiji
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4.


----------



## tinytn

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.Vancouver Island
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.Vancouver Island
7.  Hawaiian Islands
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.Vancouver Island
7.  Hawaiian Islands
8. Leeward Islands
9.


----------



## RadishRose

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.Vancouver Island
7.  Hawaiian Islands
8. Leeward Islands
9. Philippines
10.


----------



## RubyK

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6.Vancouver Island
7. Hawaiian Islands
8. Leeward Islands
9. Philippines
10. Bora Bora
11.


----------



## Repondering

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1.  Marshall Islands
2.  Fiji
3.  Guam
4.  Tahiti
5.  New Zealand
6.  Vancouver Island
7  Hawaiian Islands
8.  Leeward Islands
9.  Philippines
10.  Bora Bora
11.  Sumatra
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1.  Marshall Islands
2.  Fiji
3.  Guam
4.  Tahiti
5.  New Zealand
6.  Vancouver Island
7  Hawaiian Islands
8.  Leeward Islands
9.  Philippines
10.  Bora Bora
11.  Sumatra
12.  Iwo Jima
13.


----------



## joybelle

Name islands in the Pacific Ocean

1. Marshall Islands
2. Fiji
3. Guam
4. Tahiti
5. New Zealand
6. Vancouver Island
7 Hawaiian Islands
8. Leeward Islands
9. Philippines
10. Bora Bora
11. Sumatra
12. Iwo Jima
13. Norfolk Island

Like Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1.   Electricity
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5.


----------



## Repondering

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1.  Electricity
2.  Computer
3.  Water
4.  The Internet
5.  Coffee
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1.  Electricity
2.  Computer
3.  Water
4.  The Internet
5.  Coffee
6. Specs
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9. TV
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9. TV
10. Food
11.


----------



## joybelle

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9. TV
10. Food
11.  My Husband
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9. TV
10. Food
11.  My Husband
12.  Music
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something that you would find very hard to live without.

1. Electricity
2. Computer
3. Water
4. The Internet
5. Coffee
6. Specs
7. A pet
8. Car
9. TV
10. Food
11.  My Husband
12.  Music
13. Painkillers


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2.


----------



## Citygirl

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5.


----------



## Sunny

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5.  Real Time with Bill Maher
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5.  Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7.


----------



## Citygirl

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8.


----------



## Ceege

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8. What on Earth?
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you hate to Miss...*

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8. What on Earth?
9. Blue Planet
10.


----------



## applecruncher

TV shows you hate to Miss...

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8. What on Earth?
9. Blue Planet
10.Judge Judy
11.


----------



## JustBonee

TV shows you hate to Miss...

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8. What on Earth?
9. Blue Planet
10.Judge Judy
11. Reruns of  Big  Bang Theory
12.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows you hate to Miss...

1. Strictly Come Dancing
2. C.S.I. Miami
3. Eggheads
4. America's got talent
5. Real Time with Bill Maher
6. Eastenders
7. Meerkat Manor
8. What on Earth?
9. Blue Planet
10.Judge Judy
11. Reruns of  Big  Bang Theory
12. Our Yorkshire Farm
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name the most spoken languages *

1. English
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Name the most spoken languages 

1. English
2. Spanish
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most spoken languages 

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch


----------



## tinytn

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7.


----------



## joybelle

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9. Russian 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9. Russian 
10. Indian
11.


----------



## tinytn

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9. Russian
10. Indian
11. Hawaiian (Polynesian) 
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9. Russian
10. Indian
11. Hawaiian (Polynesian)
12. Indonesian
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Name the most spoken languages

1. English
2. Spanish
3. Mandarin Chinese
4. Dutch
5. French Canadian
6. German
7. French
8. Italian
9. Russian
10. Indian
11. Hawaiian (Polynesian)
12. Indonesian
13. Greek


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are  PURPLE

1.  Crocus
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are  PURPLE

1.  Crocus
2. Amethyst
3.


----------



## joybelle

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5.


----------



## joybelle

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant


----------



## Citygirl

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9. Lavender
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9. Lavender
10. Plums
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant 
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9. Lavender
10. Plums
11. Purple Broccoli
12.


----------



## joybelle

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9. Lavender
10. Plums
11. Purple Broccoli
12. Violets
13.


----------



## RubyK

Things that are PURPLE

1. Crocus
2. Amethyst
3. Primrose
4. Elderberries
5. Eggplant
6. Lilac
7. Figs
8. Costa's Hummingbird
9. Lavender
10. Plums
11. Purple Broccoli
12. Violets
13. Iris

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9. Tape Measure
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9. Tape Measure
10. Chalk
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9. Tape Measure
10. Chalk
11. Little Pad
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9. Tape Measure
10. Chalk
11. Little Pad
12. Permanent marker pen
13.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items in your junk drawer

1. Match books
2. Rubber bands
3. Pencils
4. Stapler
5. Candles
6. Push Pins
7. Hole Punch
8. Bag sealing clips
9. Tape Measure
10. Chalk
11. Little Pad
12. Permanent marker pen
13. Scissors


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that are Soft

1.  Pillow
2.


----------



## joybelle

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4.


----------



## joybelle

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6.


----------



## joybelle

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9.


----------



## joybelle

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9. Hand cream
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9. Hand cream
10. Skin
 11.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9. Hand cream
10. Skin
11. Hair
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9. Hand cream
10. Skin
11. Hair
12. Fur
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things that are Soft

1. Pillow
2. Soft boiled egg
3.Marshmallow
4. Icecream
5.Cloud
6. Memory Foam
7. Yarn
8. Stuffed animal
9. Hand cream
10. Skin
11. Hair
12. Fur
13. Rock music, sometimes


----------



## Sunny

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5.  Parrots, sometimes
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5.  Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9. Lettuce
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9. Lettuce
10. Frog
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9. Lettuce
10. Frog
11. Money
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9. Lettuce
10. Frog
11. Money
12. Peas
13.


----------



## RubyK

Things that are green:

1. Grass
2. Emerald
3. Grasshopper
4. Cabbage
5. Parrots, sometimes
6. Parakeets
7. Beans
8. Leprechaun
9. Lettuce
10. Frog
11. Money
12. Peas
13. Fir Tree


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3.


----------



## Ceege

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9. NY Cab
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9. NY Cab
10. Corn
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9. NY Cab
10. Corn
11. Rubber Duckie
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9. NY Cab
10. Corn
11. Rubber Duckie
12. Danger sign
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things that are yellow

1. Dandelions
2. Daisies
3. Bananas
4. Lemons
5. Daffodils
6. Golden Retrievers
7. Egg Yolk
8. Butter
9. NY Cab
10. Corn
11. Rubber Duckie
12. Danger sign
13. Police tape


----------



## Sunny

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3.


----------



## Sunny

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5.


----------



## joybelle

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins 

Like Quote Reply


----------



## JustBonee

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8.


----------



## joybelle

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope


----------



## Pink Biz

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope
9. Donald Trump
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope
9. Donald Trump
10.Circus Peanuts
11.


----------



## joybelle

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope
9. Donald Trump
10.Circus Peanuts
11.  Calendulas 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope
9. Donald Trump
10.Circus Peanuts
11. Calendulas 
12. Bad  spray tan
13.


----------



## Sunny

Orange things:

1. Traffic cones
2. Oranges
3. Pumpkins
4. Belisha Beacons
5. Mandarins
6. Carrots
7. Gold Fish
8. Cantalope
9. Donald Trump
10.Circus Peanuts
11. Calendulas 
12. Bad  spray tan
13. Northern Ireland

(Somebody else start one, please.)


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of homes or living accommodation..*

1. detached
2.


----------



## Repondering

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1.  Detached
2.  Log cabin
3.


----------



## RadishRose

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1.  Detached
2.  Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5.


----------



## RubyK

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6.


----------



## Ceege

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of homes or living accomodations*

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7. Cottage
8


----------



## JustBonee

Types of homes or living accomodations

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7. Cottage
8. Apartment
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of homes or living accomodations

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7. Cottage
8. Apartment
9. Igloo
10.


----------



## Repondering

Types of homes or living accomodations

1.  Detached
2.  Log cabin
3.  Cape Cod
4.  Hi-rise condo building
5.  Prison
6.  Yurt
7.  Cottage
8.  Apartment
9.  Igloo
10  Treehouse 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of homes or living accomodations

1.  Detached
2.  Log cabin
3.  Cape Cod
4.  Hi-rise condo building
5.  Prison
6.  Yurt
7.  Cottage
8.  Apartment
9.  Igloo
10  Treehouse 
11. Hotel
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of homes or living accomodations

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7. Cottage
8. Apartment
9. Igloo
10 Treehouse 
11. Hotel
12. Bungalow
13.


----------



## Sunny

Types of homes or living accomodations

1. Detached
2. Log cabin
3. Cape Cod
4. Hi-rise condo building
5. Prison
6. Yurt
7. Cottage
8. Apartment
9. Igloo
10 Treehouse
11. Hotel
12. Bungalow
13. Stand-alone center hall colonial house


----------



## Sunny

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch  TV
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch  TV
3. Post on the forum
4.


----------



## joybelle

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9.


----------



## joybelle

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9. Patience/solitaire (card game)
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9. Patience/solitaire (card game)
10. Bake
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9. Patience/solitaire (card game)
10. Bake
11.Research family Tree
12.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9. Patience/solitaire (card game)
10. Bake
11.Research family Tree
12. Break out the binoculars and spy on the neighbors (just kidding)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to entertain yourself when stuck at home:

1. Jigsaw puzzles
2. Watch TV
3. Post on the forum
4. Knit
5. Read a book
6. Clean out your closet
7. Print pictures and frame them
8. Listen to music
9. Patience/solitaire (card game)
10. Bake
11.Research family Tree
12. Break out the binoculars and spy on the neighbors (just kidding)
13. Learn how to quilt


----------



## hollydolly

*Historical figures*

1. Napoleon
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Historical figures*

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Historical figures*

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Historical figures*

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham  Lincoln
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham  Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9. Marie Curie
10.


----------



## Sunny

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9. Marie Curie
10. Galileo
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9. Marie Curie
10. Galileo
11. Queen Victoria
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9. Marie Curie
10. Galileo
11. Queen Victoria
12. Daniel Boone
13.


----------



## Sunny

Historical figures

1. Napoleon
2. Rasputin
3. Joan of Arc
4. Harriet Tubman
5. Abraham Lincoln
6. Marco Polo
7. Robin Hood
8. Archimedes
9. Marie Curie
10. Galileo
11. Queen Victoria
12. Daniel Boone
13. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Sunny

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4.


----------



## tinytn

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5.


----------



## joybelle

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen


----------



## Citygirl

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes 
7. Raincoat
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes 
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9.


----------



## tinytn

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9. Rain Boots
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9. Rain Boots
10. Hat torch/ flashlight
11.


----------



## joybelle

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9. Rain Boots
10. Hat torch/ flashlight
11. Welding helmet
12.


----------



## Sunny

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9. Rain Boots
10. Hat torch/ flashlight
11. Welding helmet
12. Condoms
13.


----------



## joybelle

Protective items that we wear (for any purpose):

1. Masks
2. Sunglasses
3. Gloves
4. Sun hat
5. Sunscreen
6. Steel Toe Shoes
7. Raincoat
8. Aprons
9. Rain Boots
10. Hat torch/ flashlight
11. Welding helmet
12. Condoms
13.  Coat from the cold


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 different types of flour.

01. Spelt


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 different types of flour.

01. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 different types of flour.

01. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name 13 different types of flour.

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 different types of flour.

1.  Spelt
2.  Wholemeal
3.  Potato
4.  Flaxseed
5.  Dark Rye
6.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 different types of flour.

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 different types of flour.

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7. Self Raising
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 different types of flour.

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7. Self Raising
8. All-Purpose
9.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 different types of flour

1.  Spelt
2.  Wholemeal
3.  Potato
4.  Flaxseed
5.  Dark Rye
6.  Rice
7.  Self Rising
8.  All-Purpose
9.  Pastry
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 different types of flour

1.  Spelt
2.  Wholemeal
3.  Potato
4.  Flaxseed
5.  Dark Rye
6.  Rice
7.  Self Rising
8.  All-Purpose
9.  Pastry
10. Gluten Free
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 different types of flour

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7. Self Rising
8. All-Purpose
9. Pastry
10. Gluten Free
11. Buckwheat
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Name 13 different types of flour

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7. Self Rising
8. All-Purpose
9. Pastry
10. Gluten Free
11. Buckwheat
12. Durum


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 different types of flour

1. Spelt
2. Wholemeal
3. Potato
4. Flaxseed
5. Dark Rye
6. Rice
7. Self Rising
8. All-Purpose
9. Pastry
10. Gluten Free
11. Buckwheat
12. Durum
13. Corn


----------



## JustBonee

Back to colors ...
13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Back to colors ...
13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3.


----------



## tinytn

Back to colors ...
13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7,


----------



## RubyK

3 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8.


----------



## joybelle

3 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8  Roses
9.


----------



## Ceege

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8  Roses
9. Nail Polish
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8  Roses
9. Nail Polish
10. Candy Floss
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8  Roses
9. Nail Polish
10. Candy Floss
11. Baby girl clothes
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8 Roses
9. Nail Polish
10. Candy Floss
11. Baby girl clothes
12. Pigs
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things That Are PINK

1. Carnation
2. Strawberry ice cream
3. Cheeks
4. Lipstick
5. Flamingo
6. Cotton Candy
7. Tulips
8 Roses
9. Nail Polish
10. Candy Floss
11. Baby girl clothes
12. Pigs
13. Those heart-shaped valentine's day candies that say I Luv U


----------



## Sunny

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1.  A cake, baked from scratch
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1.  A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3.


----------



## joybelle

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5


----------



## Sunny

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5  Southern fried chicken
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5  Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5  Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)


----------



## JustBonee

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5 Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
8. Chicken
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5 Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
8. Chicken
9. Frozen fruit
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5 Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
8. Chicken
9. Frozen fruit
10. Bread, from scratch
11.


----------



## joybelle

Things that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5 Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
8. Chicken
9. Frozen fruit
10. Bread, from scratch
11. Anything with pastry
12.


----------



## Sunny

hings that you would never cook in a microwave:

1. A cake, baked from scratch
2. Steak
3. A roast
4. Cornflakes
5 Southern fried chicken
6. Bread
7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
8. Chicken
9. Frozen fruit
10. Bread, from scratch
11. Anything with pastry
12. Paella
13.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Things that you would never cook in a microwave:
> 
> 1. A cake, baked from scratch
> 2. Steak
> 3. A roast
> 4. Cornflakes
> 5 Southern fried chicken
> 6. Bread
> 7. Pizza (not even to reheat)
> 8. Chicken
> 9. Frozen fruit
> 10. Bread, from scratch
> 11. Anything with pastry
> 12. Paella
> 13. Stir fry



Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Different ways to enjoy apples:
> 
> 1. Applesauce
> 2. Raw
> 3. Apple Pie
> 4. Waldorf Salad
> 5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6.


----------



## Sunny

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8.


----------



## Sunny

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9. Apple Juice
10.


----------



## Sunny

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9. Apple Juice
10. Back in the olden days, bobbing for apples
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9. Apple Juice
10. Back in the olden days, bobbing for apples
11.Scrumping for apples
12.


----------



## joybelle

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9. Apple Juice
10. Back in the olden days, bobbing for apples
11.Scrumping for apples
12. Dehydrated apple


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to enjoy apples:

1. Applesauce
2. Raw
3. Apple Pie
4. Waldorf Salad
5. Apple butter
6. Apple cider
7. Apple Cobbler
8. Apple Strudel
9. Apple Juice
10. Back in the olden days, bobbing for apples
11.Scrumping for apples
12. Dehydrated apple
13. Apple Chutney


----------



## hollydolly

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2.


----------



## joybelle

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2. Brush
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4.


----------



## joybelle

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6.


----------



## tinytn

*Implements you might use on your hair*

1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Barrettes 
6.


----------



## joybelle

*Implements you might use on your hair*

1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Barrettes
6. Curlers
7.


----------



## tinytn

*Implements you might use on your hair*

1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Barrettes
6. Curlers
7. Bobbie pins
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Implements you might use on your hair*


1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6. Barrettes
7. Curlers
8.Bobbie Pins
9. Scissors
10.


----------



## joybelle

*Implements you might use on your hair*
1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6. Barrettes
7. Curlers
8.Bobbie Pins
9. Scissors
10. Electric Shaver
11.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

*Implements you might use on your hair*
1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6. Barrettes
7. Curlers
8.Bobbie Pins
9. Scissors
10. Electric Shaver
11. Diffuser
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Implements you might use on your hair
1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6. Barrettes
7. Curlers
8.Bobbie Pins
9. Scissors
10. Electric Shaver
11. Diffuser
12. Headband
13.


----------



## Sunny

Implements you might use on your hair
1. Comb
2. Brush
3. Straightener
4. Blow Dryer
5. Heat brush
6. Barrettes
7. Curlers
8.Bobbie Pins
9. Scissors
10. Electric Shaver
11. Diffuser
12. Headband
13.  Scrunchies


----------



## Sunny

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3.


----------



## Sunny

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5.


----------



## joybelle

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. A swivel chair that squeaks
8.


----------



## Sunny

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9. Continuous car alarm 
10.


----------



## Ceege

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9. Continuous car alarm 
10. Loud base beat in music
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9. Continuous car alarm 
10. Loud base beat in music
11. Sirens  Blaring
12.


----------



## RubyK

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9. Continuous car alarm
10. Loud base beat in music
11. Sirens Blaring
12. Trucks in Reverse going beepbeepbeepbeep
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying sounds

1. Endlessly yapping dogs
2. Screaming babies
3. Loud jet ski engine on an otherwise peaceful lake
4. Dripping tap
5. Finger nail scrapping a blackboard
6. A Banging door
7. Rhyming jingles in TV ads
8. Jackhammer
9. Continuous car alarm
10. Loud base beat in music
11. Sirens Blaring
12. Trucks in Reverse going beepbeepbeepbeep
13. Constant pings of Mobile phones


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of Hats*

1. Berets
2.


----------



## joybelle

*Types of Hats*

1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3.


----------



## RubyK

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8. Ski hat with a pompom
9.


----------



## joybelle

*Types of Hats*
1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8. Ski hat with a pompom
9. Straw Hat


----------



## Repondering

*Types of Hats*

1.  Berets
2.  Baseball Cap
3.  Cowboy Hat
4.  Sun Hat
5.  Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7.  Fedora
8.  Ski hat with a pompom
9.  Straw hat
10.  Cloche
11.


----------



## joybelle

*Types of Hats*

1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8. Ski hat with a pompom
9. Straw hat
10. Cloche
11. Top Hat
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Types of Hats*

1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8. Ski hat with a pompom
9. Straw hat
10. Cloche
11. Top Hat
12. Panama
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Types of Hats*

1. Berets
2. Baseball Cap
3. Cowboy Hat
4. Sun Hat
5. Beanie
6. Pillbox Hat
7. Fedora
8. Ski hat with a pompom
9. Straw hat
10. Cloche
11. Top Hat
12. Panama
13. Helicopter hat


----------



## Sunny

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3.


----------



## Sunny

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3.  Draperies
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3.  Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5.


----------



## tinytn

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window  Film
7.


----------



## joybelle

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8.


----------



## Sunny

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Screens
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9.


----------



## Sunny

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9. Black paint *

*One time, I called the Audubon Society to ask what to do about robins continually crashing into one of our windows. He recommended painting the window black. Needless to say, I didn't take his advice.


----------



## hollydolly

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9. Black paint *
10. bamboo curtain
11.


----------



## joybelle

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9. Black paint *
10. bamboo curtain
11. Canvas pull down blinds
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9. Black paint *
10. bamboo curtain
11. Canvas pull down blinds
12. Blackout curtains
13.


----------



## tinytn

Privacy enablers for windows (real windows, not the computer operating system):

1. Shades
2. Blinds
3. Draperies
4. Lace curtains
5. Shutters
6. Window Film
7. Plants
8. Frosted Glass
9. Black paint *
10. bamboo curtain
11. Canvas pull down blinds
12. Blackout curtains
13. Stained glass windows


Items  you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items  you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.


----------



## RubyK

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4.


----------



## Sunny

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6.


----------



## Sunny

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8.


----------



## tinytn

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9. Side-tables
10.


----------



## joybelle

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9. Side-tables
10. Plants
11.


----------



## Sunny

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9. Side-tables
10. Plants
11. Magazines
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9. Side-tables
10. Plants
11. Magazines
12. Picture hanging on wall
13.


----------



## Sunny

Items you would find in a Living Room

1.Recliner
2.Sofa
3.Television Set
4. Coffee Table
5. Lamps
6. Sleeping cat
7. Fireplace
8. Bookshelves
9. Side-tables
10. Plants
11. Magazines
12. Picture hanging on wall
13. Knick Knacks


----------



## Sunny

Astronomy Words:

1. Meteor
2.


----------



## joybelle

Astronomy Words:

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Repondering

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Astronomy Words

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3. Dark Matter
4. Blue Moon
5.


----------



## joybelle

Astronomy Words

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3. Dark Matter
4. Blue Moon
5. Black Hole
6.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Astronomy Words

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3. Dark Matter
4. Blue Moon
5. Black Hole
6. Galaxy
7.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Astronomy Words

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3. Dark Matter
4. Blue Moon
5. Black Hole
6. Galaxy
7. Star
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Astronomy Words

1. Meteor
2. Comets
3. Dark Matter
4. Blue Moon
5. Black Hole
6. Galaxy
7. Star
8. Orbit
9.


----------



## Repondering

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.  Blue Moon
5.  Black Hole
6.  Galaxy
7.  Star
8.  Orbit
9.  Light Year
10


----------



## Sunny

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.  Blue Moon
5.  Black Hole
6.  Galaxy
7.  Star
8.  Orbit
9.  Light Year
10. Event Horizon
11.


----------



## Repondering

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.  Blue Moon
5.  Black Hole
6.  Galaxy
7.  Star
8.  Orbit
9.  Light Year
10..Event Horizon
11.  Neutrino  
12..


----------



## hollydolly

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.  Blue Moon
5.  Black Hole
6.  Galaxy
7.  Star
8.  Orbit
9.  Light Year
10..Event Horizon
11.  Neutrino  
12.. Planets
13.


----------



## Repondering

Astronomy Words

1.  Meteor
2.  Comets
3.  Dark Matter
4.  Blue Moon
5.  Black Hole
6.  Galaxy
7.  Star
8.  Orbit
9.  Light Year
10.  Event Horizon
11.  Neutrino
12.  Planets
13.  Galactic Core


----------



## Repondering

Favorite TV Families

1.  Addams Family
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV Families

1.  Addams Family
2.  The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5.


----------



## joybelle

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space family Robinson
7.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite TV Families

1.  Addams Family
2.  The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3.  The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4.  The Jeffersons
5.  The Twist family from Around the Twist
6.  Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV Families

1.  Addams Family
2.  The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3.  The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4.  The Jeffersons
5.  The Twist family from Around the Twist
6.  Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9.  Young Sheldon .. especially Meemaw
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9. Young Sheldon .. especially Meemaw
10. Family Ties
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9. Young Sheldon .. especially Meemaw
10. Family Ties
11.Growing Pains
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9. Young Sheldon .. especially Meemaw
10. Family Ties
11.Growing Pains
12. Sanford & Son
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV Families

1. Addams Family
2. The Bunkers (All in the Family)
3. The Nelsons (yes I am going back a long time)
4. The Jeffersons
5. The Twist family from Around the Twist
6. Space Family Robinson
7. The Cleavers (Leave it to Beaver)
8. The complicated clan in Modern Family
9. Young Sheldon .. especially Meemaw
10. Family Ties
11.Growing Pains
12. Sanford & Son
13. The Simpsons


----------



## Sunny

Fabrics

1. Linen
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3.


----------



## tinytn

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4.


----------



## joybelle

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6.


----------



## joybelle

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask


----------



## Repondering

Fabrics

1.  Linen
2.  Cotton
3.  Nylon
4.  Woollen
5.  Silk
6.  Damask
7.  Burlap
8.


----------



## joybelle

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask
7. Burlap
8. Stretch
9.


----------



## Sunny

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask
7. Burlap
8. Stretch
9. Satin
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask
7. Burlap
8. Stretch
9. Satin
10. Polyester
11


----------



## JustBonee

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask
7. Burlap
8. Stretch
9. Satin
10. Polyester
11. Faux  Fur
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Fabrics

1. Linen
2. Cotton
3. Nylon
4. Woollen
5. Silk
6. Damask
7. Burlap
8. Stretch
9. Satin
10. Polyester
11. Faux  Fur
12. Satin
13.


----------



## Mamanana

Elderflower cordial


----------



## Mamanana

hollydolly said:


> Fabrics
> 
> 1. Linen
> 2. Cotton
> 3. Nylon
> 4. Woollen
> 5. Silk
> 6. Damask
> 7. Burlap
> 8. Stretch
> 9. Satin
> 10. Polyester
> 11. Faux  Fur
> 12. Satin
> 13.


Denim


----------



## hollydolly

@Mamanana . in this game Bakers Dozen,  if you're the poster of number 13, then you have to  think of a new bakers dozen of something, and start it.. but as you're new to the games I'll start one for you..


----------



## hollydolly

*13 well known artists of anything...

1. Ruebens 
2.*


----------



## Repondering

*13 well known artists of anything.*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 well known artists of anything.*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.


----------



## Sunny

*13 well known artists of anything.*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 well known artists of anything.*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5. Donatello
6.


----------



## Repondering

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.  Donatello
6.  Gustav Klimt
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.  Donatello
6.  Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.  Donatello
6.  Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8.  Rembrandt
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.  Donatello
6.  Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8.  Rembrandt
9. Ruth Duckworth
10.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1.  Reubens
2.  Salvador Dali
3.  Vermeer
4.  Monet
5.  Donatello
6.  Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8.  Rembrandt
9. Ruth Duckworth
10. Childe Hassam
11.


----------



## joybelle

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1. Reubens
2. Salvador Dali
3. Vermeer
4. Monet
5. Donatello
6. Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8. Rembrandt
9. Ruth Duckworth
10. Childe Hassam
11. Arthur Streeton
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1. Reubens
2. Salvador Dali
3. Vermeer
4. Monet
5. Donatello
6. Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8. Rembrandt
9. Ruth Duckworth
10. Childe Hassam
11. Arthur Streeton
12. Van Gogh 
13.


----------



## joybelle

*13 Well known artists of anything*

1. Reubens
2. Salvador Dali
3. Vermeer
4. Monet
5. Donatello
6. Gustav Klimt
7. Picasso
8. Rembrandt
9. Ruth Duckworth
10. Childe Hassam
11. Arthur Streeton
12. Van Gogh
13. Albert Namatjira

Like Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 wildflowers

1.  Chocolate Lily
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer 
4.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 wildflowers

1.  Chocolate Lily
2.  Violets
3.  Happy Wanderer
4.  Lady's Tresses
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 wildflowers

1.  Chocolate Lily
2.  Violets
3.  Happy Wanderer
4.  Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9. Bell Heather
10.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9. Bell Heather
10. Daisies
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6.  Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9. Bell Heather
10. Daisies
11. Buttercups
12.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6. Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9. Bell Heather
10. Daisies
11. Buttercups
12. Geraldton Wax
13.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 wildflowers

1. Chocolate Lily
2. Violets
3. Happy Wanderer
4. Lady's Tresses
5. Queen Anne's Lace
6. Cornflowers
7. Poppies
8. Dandelions
9. Bell Heather
10. Daisies
11. Buttercups
12. Geraldton Wax
13. Yarrow 

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors 
5. Pencil sharpener
6.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9. Laptops
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9. Laptops
10. Calculator
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9. Laptops
10. Calculator
11. Powerpoint projector
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9. Laptops
10. Calculator
11. Powerpoint projector
12. Teacher
13.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would find in a Grade School's classroom..

1. Desk
2. Pencils
3. White boards (no more blackboards)
4. Scissors
5. Pencil sharpener
6. Glue Sticks
7. Notebooks
8. Waste bin
9. Laptops
10. Calculator
11. Powerpoint projector
12. Teacher
13.  Students


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1.  Avocado
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1.  Avocado
2.  Food past its expiration date
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Limburger Cheese
8.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles 
9


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles
9 Limburger Cheese
10.


----------



## hollydolly

ame 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles
9 Limburger Cheese
10. Dog food
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles
9 Limburger Cheese
10. Dog food
11. Radish
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles
9 Limburger Cheese
10. Dog food
11. Radish
12. Courgettes (zucchini)
13.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 things you would prefer not to eat.

1. Avocado
2. Food past its expiration date
3. Lima Beans
4. Eggplant
5. Oysters
6. Liver
7. Tripe
8. Dill pickles
9 Limburger Cheese
10. Dog food
11. Radish
12. Courgettes (zucchini)
13. Tomato and chilli tuna


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 slang terms.   Please put in brackets what it means.

1.   Lingo (language)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 slang terms.   Please put in brackets what it means.

1.   Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting) 
3.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting) 
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4.  Hoosegow (jail)
5.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5.  Chook (chicken)
6.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking  (awesome)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking  (awesome)
9. Awesome (anything good)
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking  (awesome)
9. Awesome (anything good)
10. Butchers hook ( London cockney rhyming slang meaning to have a look)
11.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking (awesome)
9. Awesome (anything good)
10. Butchers hook ( London cockney rhyming slang meaning to have a look) - I am sure dead horse is also Cockney @hollydolly.   Would have come over to Australia right back in the early day.   I love the rhyming slang)
11. Arvo (afternoon)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking (awesome)
9. Awesome (anything good)
10. Butchers hook ( London cockney rhyming slang meaning to have a look) - I am sure dead horse is also Cockney @hollydolly.   Would have come over to Australia right back in the early day.   I love the rhyming slang)
11. Arvo (afternoon)
12. Apples & Pears (stairs)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 slang terms. Please put in brackets what it means.

1. Lingo (language)
2. Wotcha ( hello or any type of greeting)
3. Dead Horse (tomato sauce)
4. Hoosegow (jail)
5. Chook (chicken)
6. Yo (hello)
7. Chuffed ( happy)
8. Rocking (awesome)
9. Awesome (anything good)
10. Butchers hook ( London cockney rhyming slang meaning to have a look) - I am sure dead horse is also Cockney @hollydolly.   Would have come over to Australia right back in the early day.   I love the rhyming slang)
11. Arvo (afternoon)
12. Apples & Pears (stairs)
13.  Old man - Father


----------



## Sunny

Things that fly, float, soar, etc.

1.  Airplanes
2.


----------



## joybelle

Things that fly, float, soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that fly, float, soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4.


----------



## joybelle

Things that fly, float, soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5.


----------



## Sunny

Joy, this was my fault. I meant float in the air. So do you want to change catamaran to something up overhead?


----------



## Sunny

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5.  Kites
6.


----------



## joybelle

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9. Asteroids
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9. Asteroids
10. Bee
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9. Asteroids
10. Bee
11. Eagle
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9. Asteroids
10. Bee
11. Eagle
12. Bats
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things that fly, float (in the air), soar, etc.

1. Airplanes
2. Helicopters
3. Hot air Balloon
4. Catamaran
5. Kites
6. Zeppelin
7. butterfly
8. Humming Birds
9. Asteroids
10. Bee
11. Eagle
12. Bats
13. Mosquitoes 


*Mythical   Creatures

1.Centaur
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Mythical   Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
3.*


----------



## joybelle

*Mythical Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
3.* Unicorn
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Mythical Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
3.* Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Mythical Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
 3.* Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5.  Sirens
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Mythical Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
3. Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5. Sirens
6. Cyclops
7.


----------



## RubyK

Mythical Creatures

1.Centaur
2. Mermaid
3. Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5. Sirens
6. Cyclops
7. Gnome
8.


----------



## Repondering

Mythical Creatures

1.  Centaur
2.  Mermaid
3.  Unicorn
4.  Pegasus
5.  Sirens
6.  Cyclops
7.  Gnome
8.  Griffin
9.


----------



## hellomimi

Mythical Creatures

1.  Centaur
2.  Mermaid
3.  Unicorn
4.  Pegasus
5.  Sirens
6.  Cyclops
7.  Gnome
8.  Griffin
9. BigFoot
10.


----------



## Repondering

Mythical Creatures

1.  Centaur
2.  Mermaid
3.  Unicorn
4.  Pegasus
5.  Sirens
6.  Cyclops
7.  Gnome
8.  Griffin
9.  Bigfoot
10.  Basilisk
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Mythical Creatures

1. Centaur
2. Mermaid
3. Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5. Sirens
6. Cyclops
7. Gnome
8. Griffin
9. Bigfoot
10. Basilisk
11. Poseidon
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Mythical Creatures

1. Centaur
2. Mermaid
3. Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5. Sirens
6. Cyclops
7. Gnome
8. Griffin
9. Bigfoot
10. Basilisk
11. Poseidon
12. Leprechauns
13.


----------



## StarSong

Mythical Creatures

1. Centaur
2. Mermaid
3. Unicorn
4. Pegasus
5. Sirens
6. Cyclops
7. Gnome
8. Griffin
9. Bigfoot
10. Basilisk
11. Poseidon
12. Leprechauns
13. Chimera

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. complete crosswords
3.


----------



## tinytn

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play Music
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play Music
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6.


----------



## Repondering

Things you do when bored

1.  Play games on internet forums
2.  Complete crosswords
3.  Crochet
4.  Play music
5  Jigsaw puzzles
6.  Read
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen 
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9. Daydream 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9. Daydream 
10. Sleep
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9. Daydream 
10. Sleep
11. Go for a walk outside
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9. Daydream 
10. Sleep
11. Go for a walk outside
12. Take a drive
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do when bored

1. Play games on internet forums
2. Complete crosswords
3. Crochet
4. Play music
5 Jigsaw puzzles
6. Read
7. Play Bakers Dozen
8. Play word games in puzzle book
9. Daydream 
10. Sleep
11. Go for a walk outside
12. Take a drive
13.  Watch TV


----------



## Sunny

Card games

1. Bridge
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3.


----------



## Sunny

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4.


----------



## joybelle

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6.


----------



## joybelle

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6.  21
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6.  21
7. Patience
8.


----------



## joybelle

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9. Whist
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9. Whist
10. Spit
11.


----------



## joybelle

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9. Whist
10. Spit
11.  52 card pickup lol.


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9. Whist
10. Spit
11.  52 card pickup lol.
12. Old Maid
13.


----------



## Sunny

Card games

1. Bridge
2. Gin Rummy
3. Poker
4. Snap
5. Trumps
6. 21
7. Patience
8. Euchre
9. Whist
10. Spit
11.  52 card pickup lol.
12. Old Maid
13. Solitaire

Somebody else start one, please.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 species of Cats ( tamed or wild )

1. Bobcat
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 species of Cats ( tamed or wild )

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 species of Cats ( tamed or wild )

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4.


----------



## joybelle

Name 13 species of Cats ( tamed or wild )

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1.  Bobcat
2.  Persian
3.  Tiger
4.  Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1.  Bobcat
2.  Persian
3.  Tiger
4.  Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1.  Bobcat
2.  Persian
3.  Tiger
4.  Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1.  Bobcat
2.  Persian
3.  Tiger
4.  Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9. Leopard
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9. Leopard
10. Manx
11


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9. Leopard
10. Manx
11. Russian  Blue
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9. Leopard
10. Manx
11. Russian Blue
12. Siamese
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 species of Cats (tamed or wild)

1. Bobcat
2. Persian
3. Tiger
4. Alley Cat
5. Ocelot
6. Cheetah
7. Cougar
8. Lion
9. Leopard
10. Manx
11. Russian Blue
12. Siamese
13. Panther


----------



## Sunny

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3.


----------



## tinytn

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon 
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6.


----------



## Repondering

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1.  Scarlet
2.  Crimson
3.  Maroon
4.  Oxblood
5.  Cerise
6.  Rust
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8. Burgundy
9.


----------



## Repondering

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1.  Scarlet
2.  Crimson
3.  Maroon
4.  Oxblood
5.  Cerise
6.  Rust
7.  Mulberry
8.  Burgundy
9.  Beet
10.


----------



## tinytn

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8. Burgundy
9. Beet
10.Sunburn
11.


----------



## Sunny

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8. Burgundy
9. Beet
10.Sunburn
11. Rust
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8. Burgundy
9. Beet
10.Sunburn
11. Rust
12. Cherry
13.


----------



## RubyK

Shades of red, or reddish colors

1. Scarlet
2. Crimson
3. Maroon
4. Oxblood
5. Cerise
6. Rust
7. Mulberry
8. Burgundy
9. Beet
10.Sunburn
11. Rust
12. Cherry
13. Carmine

Kitchen Tools
1. Mixer
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitchen Tools
1. Mixer
2. Blender
3.


----------



## Repondering

Kitchen Tools

1.  Mixer
2.  Blender
3.  Thermometer 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitchen Tools

1.  Mixer
2.  Blender
3.  Thermometer 
4. Slow cooker
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6.


----------



## tinytn

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander 
8.


----------



## tinytn

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander
8. Whisk
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander
8. Whisk
9. Mandolin
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander
8. Whisk
9. Mandolin
10.Spatula
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow cooker
5.Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander
8. Whisk
9. Mandolin
10.Spatula
11. Spiralizer
12.


----------



## Repondering

Kitchen Tools

1.  Mixer
2.  Blender
3.  Thermometer
4.  Slow Cooker
5.  Toaster
6.  Can Opener
7.  Colander
8.  Whisk
9.  Mandolin
10.  Spatula
11 Spiralizer
12  Chef Knife
13


----------



## JustBonee

Kitchen Tools

1. Mixer
2. Blender
3. Thermometer
4. Slow Cooker
5. Toaster
6. Can Opener
7. Colander
8. Whisk
9. Mandolin
10. Spatula
11 Spiralizer
12 Chef Knife
13. Ice Cream Scoop


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that are  BLUE

1.  Eyes
2.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are  BLUE

1.  Eyes
2. Sapphires
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things that are  BLUE

1.  Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 Things that are  BLUE

1.  Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Blueberries
9.


----------



## RubyK

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Hydrangea
9. Blueberries
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Hydrangea
9. Blueberries
10. Bluebells
11.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Hydrangea
9. Blueberries
10. Bluebells
11. Blue  Jay
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Hydrangea
9. Blueberries
10. Bluebells
11. Blue  Jay
12. Blue Smartie
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things that are BLUE

1. Eyes
2. Sapphires
3. Bodies of water (sometimes)
4. Dirty jokes
5. Moons
6. Sky
7. Dolls who have been "dumped" by their guys
8. Hydrangea
9. Blueberries
10. Bluebells
11. Blue  Jay
12. Blue Smartie
13. Democrats


----------



## Sunny

Paper Products:

1.  Napkins
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Paper Products:

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3.


----------



## joybelle

Paper Products:

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Paper Products:

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5.


----------



## Repondering

Paper Products

1.  Napkins
2.  Facial tissues
3.  Toilet paper
4.  Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Paper Products

1.  Napkins
2.  Facial tissues
3.  Toilet paper
4.  Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8.


----------



## applecruncher

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9. Greeting Cards
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9. Greeting Cards
10. Newspapers
11.


----------



## Sunny

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9. Greeting Cards
10. Newspapers
11. Paper for your printer
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9. Greeting Cards
10. Newspapers
11. Paper for your printer
12. Stamps
13.


----------



## StarSong

Paper Products

1. Napkins
2. Facial tissues
3. Toilet paper
4. Writing paper
5. KN-95 masks
6. Lanterns
7. Coffee Filters
8. Post it notes
9. Greeting Cards
10. Newspapers
11. Paper for your printer
12. Stamps
13. Receipts

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy


----------



## hollydolly

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3.


----------



## Sunny

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell  Peppers
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6.


----------



## StarSong

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7.


----------



## Sunny

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7. Green peppers
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7. Green peppers
8. Beetroot
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7. Green peppers
8. Beetroot
9. Eggplant
10.


----------



## tinytn

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7. Green peppers
8. Beetroot
9. Eggplant
10. Brussel Sprouts
11.


----------



## joybelle

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:
1. Bok choy
2.Corn
3. Lettuce
4. Bell Peppers
5. Celery
6. Snap pea pods
7. Green peppers
8. Beetroot
9. Eggplant
10. Brussel Sprouts
11. Homegrown Cauliflower
12.


----------



## Repondering

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:

1.  Bok choy
2.  Corn
3.  Lettuce
4.  Bell Peppers
5.  Celery
6.  Snap pea pods
7.  Green peppers
8.  Beetroot
9.  Eggplant
10.  Brussel Sprouts
11  Homegrown Cauliflower
12.  Broccoli
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Fresh vegetables in your fridge:

1.  Bok choy
2.  Corn
3.  Lettuce
4.  Bell Peppers
5.  Celery
6.  Snap pea pods
7.  Green peppers
8.  Beetroot
9.  Eggplant
10.  Brussel Sprouts
11  Homegrown Cauliflower
12.  Broccoli
13. Mange Tout


----------



## hollydolly

*Places you've always wanted to visit *

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2.


----------



## RubyK

*Places you've always wanted to visit*

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Places you've always wanted to visit*

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3.  Hawaii
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6.


----------



## StarSong

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7.


----------



## Sunny

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada 
9. Galapagos  Islands
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada 
9. Galapagos  Islands
10. The USA
11.


----------



## joybelle

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada
9. Galapagos Islands
10. The USA
11.  New Zealand
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada
9. Galapagos Islands
10. The USA
11.  New Zealand
12. Croatia
13.


----------



## StarSong

Places you've always wanted to visit

1. Cook Islands New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Hawaii
4. Alaska
5. North Pole
6. Ireland & England (would see both in the same trip)
7. Prague and Budapest (both in same trip)
8. Lake Louise, Canada
9. Galapagos Islands
10. The USA
11.  New Zealand
12. Croatia
13. The Canadian Rockies

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford


----------



## Sunny

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford 
2. Gregory Peck
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford 
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4.


----------



## StarSong

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford 
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford 
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6.


----------



## Sunny

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford 
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7.


----------



## StarSong

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8. Clint Eastwood
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8. Clint Eastwood
9. Marlon  Brando
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8. Clint Eastwood
9. Marlon  Brando
10. Gordon MaCrae
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8. Clint Eastwood
9. Marlon Brando
10. Gordon MaCrae
11. James Dean
12.


----------



## joybelle

Dreamy male movie stars of yore:

1. Robert Redford
2. Gregory Peck
3. Paul Newman
4. Cary Grant
5. Sean Connery
6. James Stewart
7. Sidney Poitier
8. Clint Eastwood
9. Marlon Brando
10. Gordon MaCrae
11. James Dean
12. Hugh Jackman
13.


----------



## StarSong

joybelle said:


> Dreamy male movie stars of yore:
> 
> 1. Robert Redford
> 2. Gregory Peck
> 3. Paul Newman
> 4. Cary Grant
> 5. Sean Connery
> 6. James Stewart
> 7. Sidney Poitier
> 8. Clint Eastwood
> 9. Marlon Brando
> 10. Gordon MaCrae
> 11. James Dean
> 12. Hugh Jackman
> 13. Robert Mitchum



Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## Sunny

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead 
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita  Hayworth
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6.


----------



## Sunny

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8.


----------



## RubyK

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9. Zsa Zsa Gabor
10.


----------



## Sunny

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9. Zsa Zsa Gabor
10. Natalie Wood
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9. Zsa Zsa Gabor
10. Natalie Wood
11. Joan Fontaine
12.


----------



## StarSong

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9. Zsa Zsa Gabor
10. Natalie Wood
11. Joan Fontaine
12. Lauren Bacall
13.


----------



## Sunny

Let's go with dreamy female movie stars of yore:
1. Tallulah Bankhead
2. Elizabeth Taylor
3. Sophia Loren
4. Rita Hayworth
5. Meg Ryan
6. Marilyn Monroe
7. Jane Russell
8. Veronica Lake
9. Zsa Zsa Gabor
10. Natalie Wood
11. Joan Fontaine
12. Lauren Bacall
13. Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Sunny

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3.


----------



## StarSong

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.


----------



## tinytn

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass 
4.Canteen
5.


----------



## Sunny

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass 
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6.


----------



## tinytn

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7.


----------



## Sunny

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7. Champagne flutes
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7. Champagne flutes
8. A beer tankard
9.


----------



## Sunny

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7. Champagne flutes
8. A beer tankard
9. Delicate china tea cup
10,


----------



## hollydolly

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe ( apparently) 
3. Glass
4.Canteen
5. Hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7. Champagne flutes
8. A beer tankard
9. Delicate china tea cup
10, Shot glass
11.


----------



## Repondering

Items we can drink out of:

1.  Coffee mug
2.  Cinderella's shoe
3.  Glass
4.  Canteen
5.  hip flask
6.  Bottled soda drinks
7  Champagne flutes
8.  A beer tankard
9.  Delicate china tea cup
10.  Shot glass
11.  Drinking horn
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe
3. Glass
4. Canteen
5. hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7 Champagne flutes
8. A beer tankard
9. Delicate china tea cup
10. Shot glass
11. Drinking horn
12. Paper Cup
13.


----------



## applecruncher

Items we can drink out of:

1. Coffee mug
2. Cinderella's shoe
3. Glass
4. Canteen
5. hip flask
6. Bottled soda drinks
7 Champagne flutes
8. A beer tankard
9. Delicate china tea cup
10. Shot glass
11. Drinking horn
12. Paper Cup
13. Tin can

Next: Things that snap


----------



## applecruncher

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber band
2.


----------



## Granny B.

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber band
2. Snapping turtles
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber band
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4.


----------



## applecruncher

13Things that snap

1. Rubber band
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5.


----------



## StarSong

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber band
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5. Bra straps
6.


----------



## applecruncher

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber bands
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5. Bra straps
6. Tree branches
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber bands
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5. Bra straps
6. Tree branches
7. Green  Beans
8.


----------



## Repondering

13 Things that snap

1.  Rubber bands
2.  Snapping turtles
3.  Rice Krispies
4.  Fingers
5.  Bra Straps
6.  Tree branches
7.  Green beans
8.  Moist firewood
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that snap

1.  Rubber bands
2.  Snapping turtles
3.  Rice Krispies
4.  Fingers
5.  Bra Straps
6.  Tree branches
7.  Green beans
8.  Moist firewood
9. Patience
10.


----------



## StarSong

13 Things that snap

1.  Rubber bands
2.  Snapping turtles
3.  Rice Krispies
4.  Fingers
5.  Bra Straps
6.  Tree branches
7.  Green beans
8.  Moist firewood
9. Patience
10. Repartee
11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things that snap

1.  Rubber bands
2.  Snapping turtles
3.  Rice Krispies
4.  Fingers
5.  Bra Straps
6.  Tree branches
7.  Green beans
8.  Moist firewood
9. Patience
10. Repartee
11. Belts
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber bands
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5. Bra Straps
6. Tree branches
7. Green beans
8. Moist firewood
9. Patience
10. Repartee
11. Belts
12. Whip
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things that snap

1. Rubber bands
2. Snapping turtles
3. Rice Krispies
4. Fingers
5. Bra Straps
6. Tree branches
7. Green beans
8. Moist firewood
9. Patience
10. Repartee
11. Belts
12. Whip
13. Minds


----------



## Sunny

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2.


----------



## StarSong

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7. Going to a live performance
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7. Going to a live performance
8. Not seeing my family who live overseas
9.


----------



## RubyK

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7. Going to a live performance
8. Not seeing my family who live overseas
9. Volunteering
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7. Going to a live performance
8. Not seeing my family who live overseas
9. Volunteering
10. The museums
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you miss lately:

1. Playing bridge
2. Family gatherings
3. Eating inside a Resturant
4. Seeing people's faces
5. Traveling
6. travelling abroad..without having to quarantine
7. Going to a live performance
8. Not seeing my family who live overseas
9. Volunteering
10. The museums
11. Running errands without thinking, "Do I really need to do this today?"


----------



## Repondering

Things you miss lately

1.  Playing bridge
2.  Family gatherings
3  Eating inside a restaurant
4.  Seeing peoples' faces
5.  Traveling
6.  Travelling abroad, without having to quarantine
7.  Going to a live performance
8.  Not seeing my family who live overseas
9.  Volunteering
10  The museums
11  Running errands without thinking, "Do I really need to do this today?"
12.  In-person church worship
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you miss lately

1.  Playing bridge
2.  Family gatherings
3  Eating inside a restaurant
4.  Seeing peoples' faces
5.  Traveling
6.  Travelling abroad, without having to quarantine
7.  Going to a live performance
8.  Not seeing my family who live overseas
9.  Volunteering
10  The museums
11  Running errands without thinking, "Do I really need to do this today?"
12.  In-person church worship
13. Going to breweries

Things people often lie about:
1. Their weight


----------



## JustBonee

Things people often lie about:
1. Their weight
2. Age
3.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> Things people often lie about:
> 1. Their weight
> 2. Age
> 3. How often they're having sex
> 4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things people often lie about:
1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often lie about:
1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8.


----------



## StarSong

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9.


----------



## RubyK

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9. A celebrity they "know."
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9. A celebrity they "know."
10. The college degrees they supposedly have
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9. A celebrity they "know."
10. The college degrees they supposedly have
11. Where they live.
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9. A celebrity they "know."
10. The college degrees they supposedly have
11. Where they live.
12. Their lifestyle
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things people often lie about:

1. Their weight
2. Age
3. How often they're having sex
4. Their Income
5. Whether those pants make their friend look fat
6. "It's so great to see you"
7. Their position in their job
8. Marital fidelity.
9. A celebrity they "know."
10. The college degrees they supposedly have
11. Where they live.
12. Their lifestyle
13. How many  cars they own

*Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..
1.Falling leaves
2.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1.Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1.Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4.*


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8. Chopping firewood
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8. Chopping firewood
9. Guy Fawkes night
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8. Chopping firewood
9. Guy Fawkes night
10. Hot chocolate!
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8. Chopping firewood
9. Guy Fawkes night
10. Hot chocolate!
12. Harvest
13.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 things that bring Fall to mind..

1. Falling leaves
2. Colder weather
3. Halloween
4. The scent of pumpkin pie spices
5. Football season
6. Gorgeous foliage
7. The tastiest apples have come to market
8. Chopping firewood
9. Guy Fawkes night
10. Hot chocolate!
12. Harvest
13. Carved Pumpkins 

Sports
1.Basketball
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports
1.Basketball
2.Football
3.


----------



## tinytn

Sports
1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4.


----------



## joybelle

Sports
1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5.


----------



## Sunny

Sports
1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports

1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7.


----------



## Sunny

Sports

1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7. Soccer
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Sports

1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7. Soccer
8. Volleyball
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sports

1.Basketball
2.Football
3.Boxing
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7. Soccer
8. Volleyball
9. Hockey
10.


----------



## Repondering

Sports 

1.  Basketball
2.  Football
3.  Boxing 
4.  Tennis
5.  Baseball
6.  Rugby
7.  Soccer
8.  Volleyball
9.  Hockey
10.  Polo
11


----------



## hollydolly

Sports 

1.  Basketball
2.  Football
3.  Boxing 
4.  Tennis
5.  Baseball
6.  Rugby
7.  Soccer
8.  Volleyball
9.  Hockey
10.  Polo
11 Table tennis
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports 

1. Basketball
2. Football
3. Boxing 
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7. Soccer
8. Volleyball
9. Hockey
10. Polo
11 Table tennis
12. Gymnastics
13.


----------



## StarSong

Sports 

1. Basketball
2. Football
3. Boxing 
4. Tennis
5. Baseball
6. Rugby
7. Soccer
8. Volleyball
9. Hockey
10. Polo
11 Table tennis
12. Gymnastics
13. Softball

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2.


----------



## RubyK

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5.


----------



## tinytn

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut 
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Car door
9.


----------



## joybelle

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9. Bottled drinks
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9. Bottled drinks
10. a closed mind
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9. Bottled drinks
10. a closed mind
11. Brazil nuts
12.


----------



## joybelle

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9. Bottled drinks
10. a closed mind
11. Brazil nuts
12. Ring flip cans
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can be difficult to open:
1. Medicine bottles
2. Pickle jar
3. A Lock
4. A blister pack
5. A Garage door
6. A coconut
7. Sometimes Christmas gifts
8. Moulded on plastic to the product
9. Bottled drinks
10. a closed mind
11. Brazil nuts
12. Ring flip cans
13. Windows that are stuck


----------



## Sunny

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies 
6. High Heels
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies 
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9. Moccasins
10.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9. Moccasins
10. Slippers
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9. Moccasins
10. Slippers
11. Gym shoes
12.


----------



## tinytn

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9. Moccasins
10. Slippers
11. Gym shoes
12.Bowling Shoes
13.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

Types of shoes:

1. Running
2. Brogues
3. Snow boots
4. Sandals
5. Jellies
6. High Heels
7. Platforms
8. Stilettos
9. Moccasins
10. Slippers
11. Gym shoes
12.Bowling Shoes
13. Ballet slippers

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3.


----------



## Repondering

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them.

1.  Noxzema
2.  Ben Gay
3.  Shalimar


----------



## Sunny

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6.


----------



## Sunny

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar 
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar 
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9.


----------



## StarSong

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar 
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10.


----------



## Sunny

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar 
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10. Nail polish
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar 
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10. Nail polish
11. WD40
12.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:
> 
> 1. Noxzema
> 2. Ben Gay
> 3. Chanel No. 5
> 4. Germolene
> 5. Moth Balls
> 6. Shalimar
> 7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
> 8. Creosote
> 9 Johnson's baby oil
> 10. Nail polish
> 11. WD40
> 12. The distinctive odor added to natural gas (which has no odor of its own), so people can tell when there's a gas leak
> 13.


----------



## Citygirl

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10. Nail polish
11. WD40 
12. Bleach
13.


----------



## StarSong

That makes 13, @Citygirl.  You're up!


----------



## tinytn

HUH??

Commercially created scents you recognize immediately despite how long it's been since you last smelled them:
1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10. Nail polish
11. WD40
12. Bleach
13. Mildew 


Name 13 mythical  Creatures
1. Pegsus
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 mythical Creatures
1. Pegsus
2. Leprechauns
3.


----------



## Sunny

Tiny, the above list was supposed to be commercially created scents. So mildew wouldn't fit in. But we had 13 items anyway. There was apparently some confusion about that. Maybe put Mythical Creatures on hold, until your next turn?

1. Noxzema
2. Ben Gay
3. Chanel No. 5
4. Germolene
5. Moth Balls
6. Shalimar
7. Murphy's Oil household cleaner
8. Creosote
9 Johnson's baby oil
10. Nail polish
11. WD40
12. The distinctive odor added to natural gas (which has no odor of its own), so people can tell when there's a gas leak
13.  Bleach      

CityGirl, it's your turn.


----------



## Citygirl

*What in the world happened here? When I typed the word Bleach, it was number 12. Now all of a sudden I get pushed down to number 13 & gas odor comes in ahead of me. Look at 2:39 pm*


----------



## StarSong

Citygirl said:


> *What in the world happened here? When I typed the word Bleach, it was number 12. Now all of a sudden I get pushed down to number 13 & gas odor comes in ahead of me. Look at 2:39 pm*


At 9:15 I added the scent added to natural gas.


----------



## tinytn

I do not think Holly or City girl would  mind if i do one for Them... its only a game for goodness sake..lets just keep the Game going!!

Name 13 Mythical  Creatures.. 
1. Centaur
2.


----------



## Repondering

The "Scents" game became a bit odd at number 3 when Sunny entered a post one minute after I did, hence two number 3's.......the game was adjusted but never did  become quite right.  However, I agree....it's just a game, let's keep it going!

13 Mythical Creatures

1.  Centaur
2.  Hippogriff
3,


----------



## Citygirl

The "Scents" game became a bit odd at number 3 when Sunny entered a post one minute after I did, hence two number 3's.......the game was adjusted but never did become quite right. However, I agree....it's just a game, let's keep it going!

13 Mythical Creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4.


----------



## Repondering

13 Mythical creatures

1.  Centaur
2.  Hippogriff
3.  Big Foot
4.  Werewolf
5.


----------



## Granny B.

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7.


----------



## StarSong

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera 
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera 
8. Ogre
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera
8. Ogre
9. Cyclops
10.


----------



## Granny B.

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera
8. Ogre
9. Cyclops
10. Unicorn
11.


----------



## StarSong

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera
8. Ogre
9. Cyclops
10. Unicorn
11. Nessie - the Loch Ness monster
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera
8. Ogre
9. Cyclops
10. Unicorn
11. Nessie - the Loch Ness monster
12. Minotaur
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Mythical creatures

1. Centaur
2. Hippogriff
3. Big Foot
4. Werewolf
5. Elf
6. Siren
7. Chimera
8. Ogre
9. Cyclops
10. Unicorn
11. Nessie - the Loch Ness monster
12. Minotaur
13. Leprachaun


----------



## Sunny

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2.


----------



## StarSong

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3.


----------



## Sunny

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4.


----------



## Repondering

Specialties in science/medicine

1.  Chemistry
2.  Epidemiology
3.  Astronomy
4.  Paleobotany
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Specialties in science/medicine

1.  Chemistry
2.  Epidemiology
3.  Astronomy
4.  Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6.


----------



## StarSong

Specialties in science/medicine

1.  Chemistry
2.  Epidemiology
3.  Astronomy
4.  Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8.


----------



## RubyK

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysicist
9.


----------



## JustBonee

dup


----------



## JustBonee

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysicist
9. Sports Medicine
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysicist
9. Sports Medicine
10. Ophthalmology
11.


----------



## RubyK

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysics
9. Sports Medicine
10. Ophthalmology
11. Microbiology
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysics
9. Sports Medicine
10. Ophthalmology
11. Microbiology
12. Botany
13.


----------



## StarSong

Specialties in science/medicine

1. Chemistry
2. Epidemiology
3. Astronomy
4. Paleobotany
5. Dermatology
6. Biology
7. Psychiatry
8. Astrophysics
9. Sports Medicine
10. Ophthalmology
11. Microbiology
12. Botany
13. Gerontology (we need more of these )

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1.  Mint
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1.  Mint
2.  Oregano
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4.


----------



## StarSong

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7


----------



## Citygirl

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9


----------



## StarSong

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9  Onions
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9  Onions
10. Thyme
11.


----------



## StarSong

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9  Onions
10. Thyme
11. Dill
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9  Onions
10. Thyme
11. Dill
12. Ginger
13.


----------



## StarSong

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7  Garlic
8. Chillies
9  Onions
10. Thyme
11. Dill
12. Ginger
13. Nutmeg

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2.


----------



## tinytn

Herbs or spices that you prefer to use fresh rather than dried or in extract form:

1. Mint
2. Oregano
3. Rosemary
4. Parsley
5. Basil
6. Bay leaf
7 Garlic
8. Chillies
9 Onions
10. Thyme
11. Dill
12. Ginger
13. Nutmeg

Different types of Feline cats/ if ive done this one before anyone can change it..

1.Bobcats
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Different types of Feline cats/ if ive done this one before anyone can change it..

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3.


----------



## StarSong

Different types of Feline cats/ if ive done this one before anyone can change it..

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions


----------



## JustBonee

Different types of Feline cats/ if ive done this one before anyone can change it..

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Different types of Feline cats/ if ive done this one before anyone can change it..

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6.


----------



## tinytn

Different Types or Species  of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Different Types or Species of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8.


----------



## joybelle

Different Types or Species of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Different Types or Species of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9. Siamese
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Different Types or Species of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9. Siamese
10. Leopard
11.


----------



## StarSong

Different Types or Species of Feline cats

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9. Siamese
10. Leopard
11. Calico
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9. Siamese
10. Leopard
11. Calico
12. Tiger
13.


----------



## StarSong

1.Bobcats
2. Manx
3. Lions
4. Russian Blue
5. Persian
6. Cheetah
7. Puma
8. Alley Cat
9. Siamese
10. Leopard
11. Calico
12. Tiger
13.  Mountain lion

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4


----------



## Pink Biz

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5.


----------



## tinytn

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6.


----------



## StarSong

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys 
7.


----------



## joybelle

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue 
8.


----------



## RubyK

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's ( lego is hugely expensive )
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's 
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9. skipping ropes
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9. skipping ropes
10. Match box cars & trucks
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9. skipping ropes
10. Match box cars & trucks
11. Plasticine 
12.


----------



## joybelle

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9. skipping ropes
10. Match box cars & trucks
11. Plasticine
12.  Puzzle books
13.


----------



## StarSong

Inexpensive gifts that little kids like:
1. Crayons
2. Lego's
3. Play-doh
4. Stickers
5. Coloring books
6. Slinkys
7. Glue
8. Wind-up toys from the Dollar Tree
9. skipping ropes
10. Match box cars & trucks
11. Plasticine
12.  Puzzle books
13.  Paint boxes

Autumn fruits: 
1. Apples


----------



## Sassycakes

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4.


----------



## StarSong

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6.


----------



## StarSong

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9. Raspberries
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9. Raspberries
10. Rosehips
11.


----------



## tinytn

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9. Raspberries
10. Cranberries
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9. Raspberries
10. Rosehips
11. Cranberries
12.Plums
13.


----------



## tinytn

Autumn fruits:
1.Apples
2.Oranges
3. Pomegranate
4. Tangerines
5. Figs
6. Pears
7. Rhubarb
8. Pumpkin
9. Raspberries
10. Rosehips
11. Cranberries
12.Plums
13. Pears 

Animal Sounds 
1. Moo
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Animal Sounds 
1. Moo
2. Quack
3.


----------



## tinytn

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7.


----------



## tinytn

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8.


----------



## RubyK

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9. Rattle [Rattlesnake]
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9. Rattle [Rattlesnake]
10. Neigh 
11


----------



## Granny B.

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9. Rattle [Rattlesnake]
10. Neigh
11. Hee-haw
12.


----------



## tinytn

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9. Rattle [Rattlesnake]
10. Neigh
11. Hee-haw
12. Cluck 
13.


----------



## StarSong

Animal Sounds
1. Moo
2. Quack
3. Bark
4. Baaaa
5. Purr
6. Woof
7. Chirp
8. Growl
9. Rattle [Rattlesnake]
10. Neigh
11. Hee-haw
12. Cluck 
13. Cock-a-doodle-doo


----------



## StarSong

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato


----------



## JustBonee

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4.


----------



## tinytn

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6.


----------



## tinytn

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9. Boiled eggs
10.


----------



## StarSong

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9. Boiled eggs
10. Marinated Artichoke Hearts
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9. Boiled eggs
10. Marinated Artichoke Hearts
11. Corn niblets
12.


----------



## joybelle

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9. Boiled eggs
10. Marinated Artichoke Hearts
11. Corn niblets
12. Coriander
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Salad ingredients:
1. Tomato
2. Lettuce
3. Radish
4. Mushrooms
5. Cucumber
6. Cheese strips
7. Coleslaw
8. Black Olives
9. Boiled eggs
10. Marinated Artichoke Hearts
11. Corn niblets
12. Coriander
13. Onions


Name your favorite breakfast
1. Oatmeal
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Name your favorite breakfast
1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite breakfast
1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's 
4.


----------



## Gemma

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom  Omelet
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom  Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9. Scrambled eggs with sausage patties
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9. Scrambled eggs with sausage patties
10. Bacon and eggs
11.


----------



## Granny B.

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9. Scrambled eggs with sausage patties
10. Bacon and eggs
11. Greek Yogurt 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9. Scrambled eggs with sausage patties
10. Bacon and eggs
11. Greek Yogurt 
12. Pancakes
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite breakfast

1. Oatmeal
2. Shredded Wheat
3. Smoked trout & Blini's
4. Belgian Waffles
5. French toast and Bacon
6. Miso and tofu soup with lots of veggies
7. Mushroom Omelet
8. Leftover Pizza
9. Scrambled eggs with sausage patties
10. Bacon and eggs
11. Greek Yogurt 
12. Pancakes
13. Leftovers of any kind - something that gives me fridge space back and doesn't require a lot of prep is always a happy find!


----------



## StarSong

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor  office
3.


----------



## StarSong

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor  office
3. Checkout counter 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor  office
3. Checkout counter 
4. Post Office Queue
5.


----------



## tinytn

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter
4. Post Office Queue
5.Airport
6.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## JustBonee

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter 
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter 
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8.


----------



## StarSong

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter 
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter 
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9. Hospital A&E ( ER)
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9. Hospital A&E ( ER)
10. Eating booth at event
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9. Hospital A&E ( ER)
10. Eating booth at event
11. The NHS
12.


----------



## Gemma

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9. Hospital A&E ( ER)
10. Eating booth at event
11. The NHS
12. Pharmacy
13.


----------



## StarSong

Situations where you expect to have to wait:

1. A ride at Disneyland
2. Doctor office
3. Checkout counter
4. Post Office Queue
5. Airport
6. Traffic Jam
7. The London Eye
8. Restroom at a sports arena
9. Hospital A&E ( ER)
10. Eating booth at event
11. The NHS
12. Pharmacy
13. The bank


----------



## StarSong

Sparkly things:

1.  Diamonds
2.


----------



## tinytn

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter 
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter 
3. Engagement Ring
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6.


----------



## Gemma

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring 
4. Jewelry 
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7.


----------



## tinytn

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel 
8. Tiara
9


----------



## StarSong

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel 
8. Tiara
9. Crystals
10.


----------



## RubyK

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel
8. Tiara
9. Crystals
10. Christmas tree lights
11.


----------



## StarSong

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel
8. Tiara
9. Crystals
10. Christmas tree lights
11. Mica and silicon carbide (they make some sidewalks sparkly)
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel
8. Tiara
9. Crystals
10. Christmas tree lights
11. Mica and silicon carbide (they make some sidewalks sparkly)
12.  Swimming Pool
13.


----------



## tinytn

Sparkly things:

1. Diamonds
2. Glitter
3. Engagement Ring
4. Jewelry
5. Stars
6. Fairy Dust
7. Tinsel
8. Tiara
9. Crystals
10. Christmas tree lights
11. Mica and silicon carbide (they make some sidewalks sparkly)
12. Swimming Pool
13. Sequins 

Your Family

1.Aunt
2.


----------



## StarSong

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter


----------



## joybelle

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter 
3. Cousin


----------



## JustBonee

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter 
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7.


----------



## tinytn

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8.


----------



## joybelle

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8. Grandfathers
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8. Grandfathers
9. Grandchildren
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8. Grandfathers
9. Grandchildren
10. Uncles 
11.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Your Family
> 
> 1.Aunt
> 2. Daughter
> 3. Cousin
> 4. Grandma
> 5. Husband
> 6. Brothers
> 7. Sisters
> 8. Grandfathers
> 9. Grandchildren
> 10. Uncles
> 11. Third cousins twice removed (some of which I actually know)
> 12.


----------



## hollydolly

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8. Grandfathers
9. Grandchildren
10. Uncles
11. Third cousins twice removed (some of which I actually know)
12.  Nieces
13.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Your Family

1.Aunt
2. Daughter
3. Cousin
4. Grandma
5. Husband
6. Brothers
7. Sisters
8. Grandfathers
9. Grandchildren
10. Uncles
11. Third cousins twice removed (some of which I actually know)
12. Nieces
13. Son


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pick a topic


----------



## StarSong

Ken, the person who completes the baker's dozen with the 13th entry gets to create the next topic.


----------



## StarSong

I'll start it, but you owe me one, @Ken N Tx 


I wish I were taller because:
1.  I could reach higher shelves
2.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish I were taller because:
1.  I could reach higher shelves
2.  I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3.


----------



## tinytn

I wish I were taller because:
1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

I wish I were taller because:
1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish I were taller because:
1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could  be a high jump champ
6.


----------



## JustBonee

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row 
7. I'd be the same height as my husband 
8.


----------



## Ceege

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row 
7. I'd be the same height as my husband 
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9.


----------



## RubyK

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row
7. I'd be the same height as my husband
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9. I wouldn't have to look up to other people.
10.


----------



## StarSong

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row
7. I'd be the same height as my husband
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9. I wouldn't have to look up to other people.
10. Clothing drapes better on taller bodies.   
11.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row
7. I'd be the same height as my husband
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9. I wouldn't have to look up to other people.
10. Clothing drapes better on taller bodies.   
11. I could play the part of the Jolly Green Giant, in Pantomime 
12.


----------



## StarSong

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row
7. I'd be the same height as my husband
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9. I wouldn't have to look up to other people.
10. Clothing drapes better on taller bodies.   
11. I could play the part of the Jolly Green Giant, in Pantomime 
12. When I gain a couple of pounds there'd be more body space to spread it out.
13.


----------



## Sunny

I wish I were taller because:

1. I could reach higher shelves
2. I wouldn't need to wear high heels
3. I wouldn't need a step stool to reach my high cabinets
4. I could play basketball
5. l could be a high jump champ
6. In photographs, I could stand in back - not in the front row
7. I'd be the same height as my husband
8. I would still be a good height if I shrunk a little when I got older.
9. I wouldn't have to look up to other people.
10. Clothing drapes better on taller bodies.   
11. I could play the part of the Jolly Green Giant, in Pantomime 
12. When I gain a couple of pounds there'd be more body space to spread it out.
13. I could see what everybody is so excited about when standing in a crowd.


----------



## Sunny

Famous duos:

1. Abbott and Costello
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous duos:

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers 
3.


----------



## StarSong

Famous duos:

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6.  Mutt and Jeff
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6.  Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore 
8.


----------



## tinytn

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi 
9.


----------



## StarSong

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi
9. Barack and Michelle 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi
9. Barack and Michelle 
10. Romeo and Juliet
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi
9. Barack and Michelle 
10. Romeo and Juliet
11. Simon & Garfunkel 
12


----------



## Sunny

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi
9. Barack and Michelle 
10. Romeo and Juliet
11. Simon & Garfunkel 
12. Sonny & Cher
13.


----------



## RubyK

Famous Duos

1. Abbott and Costello
2. Astaire & Rogers
3. Batman and Robin
4. Burns & Allen
5. Cannon & Ball
6. Mutt and Jeff
7. Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
8. Lucy and Desi
9. Barack and Michelle
10. Romeo and Juliet
11. Simon & Garfunkel
12. Sonny & Cher
13. Kermit & Miss Piggy


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4.


----------



## RadishRose

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9. Tub
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9. Tub
10. Mirror
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9. Tub
10. Mirror
11. Bath towels
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9. Tub
10. Mirror
11. Bath towels
12. Clothes tree
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 items in your bathroom.

1. Soap
2. Hairbrush
3. Shampoo
4. Toothbrush
5. Bathmat
6. Shower Stall
7. Sink
8. Makeup (in a drawer)
9. Tub
10. Mirror
11. Bath towels
12. Clothes tree
13. Toilet

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld


----------



## JustBonee

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3.


----------



## Sunny

Starsong, did you mean characters that are supposed to be annoying, or just characters in general that I find annoying?


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Starsong, did you mean characters that are supposed to be annoying, or just characters in general that I find annoying?


Either way.  Agree on Janice, by the way! 

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier  ( can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5.


----------



## Sunny

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier  ( can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!  
6.


----------



## StarSong

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier  ( can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!  
6. Fred Mertz on I Love Lucy
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:
1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on  Friends ...that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier  ( can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!  
6. Fred Mertz on I Love Lucy
7. Wesley Crusher - Star trek 
8


----------



## Repondering

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1.  George on Seinfeld
2.  Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3.  Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4.  Daphne on Frazier  (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5.  I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6.  Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7.  Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8.  Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1.  George on Seinfeld
2.  Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3.  Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4.  Daphne on Frazier  (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5.  I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6.  Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7.  Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8.  Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Nellie Olsen - Little house on the Prairie
10.


----------



## StarSong

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1.  George on Seinfeld
2.  Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3.  Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4.  Daphne on Frazier  (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5.  I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6.  Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7.  Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8.  Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Nellie Olsen - Little house on the Prairie
10. All the main characters on "All In The Family" with the exception of Edith
11.


----------



## Sunny

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6. Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7. Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8. Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Nellie Olsen - Little house on the Prairie
10. All the main characters on "All In The Family" with the exception of Edith
11. Midge's mother in The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
12.


----------



## StarSong

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6. Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7. Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8. Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Nellie Olsen - Little house on the Prairie
10. All the main characters on "All In The Family" with the exception of Edith
11. Midge's mother in The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
12. An Edith that did get on my nerves - Edith Crawley on Downton Abbey (until the last couple of seasons, at which point she grew a spine).  
13.


----------



## Sunny

Television characters that got/get on your nerves:

1. George on Seinfeld
2. Janice on Friends......that laugh!
3. Bernadette on Big Bang Theory
4. Daphne on Frazier (can't watch it because of her stupid voice)
5. I love Daphne, but I find Frazier annoying!
6. Fred Mertz on I love Lucy
7. Wesley Crusher - Star Trek
8. Georgette ~ Mary Tyler Moore Show
9. Nellie Olsen - Little house on the Prairie
10. All the main characters on "All In The Family" with the exception of Edith
11. Midge's mother in The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
12. An Edith that did get on my nerves - Edith Crawley on Downton Abbey (until the last couple of seasons, at which point she grew a spine).  
13. Livia Soprano (Tony's mother)


----------



## Sunny

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2.


----------



## tinytn

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3.


----------



## StarSong

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)  
4.  

p.s.  This one's a real thinker, @Sunny!


----------



## Sunny

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)  
4.  Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows) - remember him and his girlfriend, Natasha?
5.


----------



## StarSong

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows) - remember him and his girlfriend, Natasha?
5. Cruella DeVille
6.


----------



## Tish

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows) - remember him and his girlfriend, Natasha?
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Repondering

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1.  Severus Snape
2.  Darth Vader
3.  Brutus (on Popeye)
4.  Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5.  Cruella DeVille
6.  Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9.


----------



## StarSong

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9. Blue Meanies (Yellow Submarine)
10.


----------



## Sunny

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9. Blue Meanies (Yellow Submarine)
10.  Big Bad Wolf
11.


----------



## StarSong

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9. Blue Meanies (Yellow Submarine)
10.  Big Bad Wolf
11. Wicked Witch of the West
12.


----------



## Sunny

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9. Blue Meanies (Yellow Submarine)
10.  Big Bad Wolf
11. Wicked Witch of the West
12. Nurse Ratched
13.


----------



## StarSong

Screen/TV villains with evil sounding names

1. Severus Snape
2. Darth Vader
3. Brutus (on Popeye)
4. Boris Badenov (Rocky and Bullwinkle Shows)
5. Cruella DeVille
6. Hannibal Lecter
7. Lord Voldemort
8. Lex Luther
9. Blue Meanies (Yellow Submarine)
10.  Big Bad Wolf
11. Wicked Witch of the West
12. Nurse Ratched
13. The Hamburglar from McDonald's

Vacation spots you've visited:
1.  The Caribbean
2.


----------



## Tish

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany


----------



## RadishRose

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany 
3. Mexico
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany 
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6.


----------



## Sunny

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6. The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7.


----------



## StarSong

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6. The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7. Barcelona
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6. The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7. Barcelona
8. Corfu Greece
9.


----------



## Repondering

Vacation spots you've visited:
1.  The Caribbean
2.  Germany
3.  Mexico
4.  Waikiki
5.  Bermuda
6.  The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7.  Barcelona
8.  Corfu Greece
9.  Iceland
10


----------



## Sunny

Vacation spots you've visited:
1.  The Caribbean
2.  Germany
3.  Mexico
4.  Waikiki
5.  Bermuda
6.  The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7.  Barcelona
8.  Corfu Greece
9.  Iceland
10 Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
11.


----------



## StarSong

Vacation spots you've visited:
1.  The Caribbean
2.  Germany
3.  Mexico
4.  Waikiki
5.  Bermuda
6.  The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7.  Barcelona
8.  Corfu Greece
9.  Iceland
10.  Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts 
11.  Alaska
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6. The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7. Barcelona
8. Corfu Greece
9. Iceland
10. Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts 
11. Alaska
12. Mayan Ruins (Central America)
13.


----------



## Granny B.

Vacation spots you've visited:
1. The Caribbean
2. Germany
3. Mexico
4. Waikiki
5. Bermuda
6. The Amalfi Coast of Italy
7. Barcelona
8. Corfu Greece
9. Iceland
10. Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
11. Alaska
12. Mayan Ruins (Central America)
13. San Felipe, Baja California, Mexico


----------



## Granny B.

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9. The car in front of you when you're already late
10.


----------



## Gemma

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9. The car in front of you when you're already late
10. Watching paint dry
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9. The car in front of you when you're already late
10. Watching paint dry
11. Phases of the Moon
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies 
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9. The car in front of you when you're already late
10. Watching paint dry
11. Phases of the Moon
12. Finally getting that vaccine
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things that go slow:
1. Snails
2. Tortoise
3. This puzzle when it hits 12 replies   
4. Sloth
5. Molasses
6. American elections 
7. The line for the ladies' room
8. Slow cooking
9. The car in front of you when you're already late
10. Watching paint dry
11. Phases of the Moon
12. Finally getting that vaccine
13. The time when you're doing something you don't like.

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4.


----------



## tinytn

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4.Running Races 
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4.Running Races 
5. Horse  Racing
6.


----------



## tinytn

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running Races
5. Horse Racing
6. Car Racing 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running Races
5. Horse Racing
6. Car Racing 
7. Ice Hockey
8.


----------



## Sunny

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running Races
5. Horse Racing
6. Car Racing 
7. Ice Hockey
8. Luge
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running Races
5. Horse Racing
6. Car Racing 
7. Ice Hockey
8. Luge
9. High Jump
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sports that don't involve a ball:
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running Races
5. Horse Racing
6. Car Racing
7. Ice Hockey
8. Luge
9. High Jump.
10. Road Cycling
11.


----------



## Repondering

Sports that don't involve a ball"
1.  Track
2.  Swimming
3.  Gymnastics
4.  Running races
5.  Horse racing
6.  Car racing
7.  Ice hockey
8.  Luge
9.  High jump
10  Road cycling
11.  Surfing
12.


----------



## Sunny

Sports that don't involve a ball"
1.  Track
2.  Swimming
3.  Gymnastics
4.  Running races
5.  Horse racing
6.  Car racing
7.  Ice hockey
8.  Luge
9.  High jump
10  Road cycling
11.  Surfing
12.  Curling
13.


----------



## RubyK

Sports that don't involve a ball"
1. Track
2. Swimming
3. Gymnastics
4. Running races
5. Horse racing
6. Car racing
7. Ice hockey
8. Luge
9. High jump
10 Road cycling
11. Surfing
12. Curling
13. Badminton

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3.


----------



## Tish

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3.  Guitar


----------



## hollydolly

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3.  Guitar
4. Cello
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7.


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9.


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9. Drum
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9. Drum
10. Clarinet
11.


----------



## StarSong

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9. Drum
10. Clarinet
11. Flute
12.


----------



## hollydolly

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9. Drum
10. Clarinet
11. Flute
12. Trumpet
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 musical instruments
1. Xylophone
2. Piano
3. Guitar
4. Cello
5. Trombone
6. Oboe
7. Saxophone
8. Double Bass
9. Drum
10. Clarinet
11. Flute
12. Trumpet
13. Violin

Countries in Africa:
1.  Botswana 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Africa:
1.  Botswana 
2. Kenya
3.


----------



## Repondering

Countries in Africa
1.  Botswana
2.  Kenya
3.  Zimbabwe 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa
1.  Botswana
2.  Kenya
3.  Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6.


----------



## StarSong

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9,


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe 
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9, Tanzania
10.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9, Tanzania
10. Mali


----------



## RubyK

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9, Tanzania
10. Mali
11. Djibouti
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9, Tanzania
10. Mali
11. Djibouti
12. Algeria
13


----------



## JustBonee

Countries in Africa
1. Botswana
2. Kenya
3. Zimbabwe
4. Ethiopia
5. Nigeria
6. South Africa
7. Namibia
8. Democratic Republic of Congo (formerly Zaire)
9, Tanzania
10. Mali
11. Djibouti
12. Algeria
13. Chad


----------



## JustBonee

Countries  in  Asia
1.  India
2.


----------



## StarSong

Countries  in  Asia
1.  India
2. Japan
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries  in  Asia
1.  India
2. Japan
3. China
4.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore
5. Pakistan
6.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Viet Nam
7.


----------



## tinytn

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Viet Nam
7.Hong Kong 
8.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Viet Nam
7.Hong Kong
8.Philippines


----------



## Citygirl

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4.Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Viet Nam
7.Hong Kong
8.Philippines
9.Israel
10.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4. Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Viet Nam
7. Hong Kong
8. Philippines
9. Israel
10.Thailand


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4. Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Vietnam
7. Hong Kong
8. Philippines
9. Israel
10.Thailand
11. Indonesia
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4. Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Vietnam
7. Hong Kong
8. Philippines
9. Israel
10.Thailand
11. Indonesia
12. Russia
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Asia
1. India
2. Japan
3. China
4. Singapore
5. Pakistan
6. Vietnam
7. Hong Kong
8. Philippines
9. Israel
10.Thailand
11. Indonesia
12. Russia
13. Bangladesh


----------



## hollydolly

Name stores & shops  which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2.


----------



## StarSong

Name stores & shops  which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly?  I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5.


----------



## StarSong

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store 
7.


----------



## StarSong

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store 
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3.  Oshman's   (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store 
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH) 
8. Woolworth
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3. Oshman's (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH)
8. Woolworth
9. Sears
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3. Oshman's (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH)
8. Woolworth
9. Sears
10. M F I ( furniture store)
11.


----------



## Tish

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3. Oshman's (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH)
8. Woolworth
9. Sears
10. M F I ( furniture store)
11. Gypsy Road


----------



## RubyK

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3. Oshman's (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH)
8. Woolworth
9. Sears
10. M F I ( furniture store)
11. Gypsy Road
12. Daytons in MN
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name stores & shops which have closed that you miss ...

1. Saxone ( shoes)
2. Payless (shoes) Surprised you with that one, didn't I, Holly? I don't love shoe shopping but Payless made it easy to do.
3. Oshman's (Sporting Goods)
4. Several local mid-price department stores which I loved
5. Fresh and Easy (a grocery store - division of Tesco that couldn't make it in the US)
6. Lewis's .. a 6 floor department store
7. Orchard Supply Hardware (OSH)
8. Woolworth
9. Sears
10. M F I ( furniture store)
11. Gypsy Road
12. Daytons in MN
13. Lit Brothers
***********************************************************
Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor 
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9. Linda Ronstadt
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9. Linda Ronstadt
10. Aretha  Franklin
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9. Linda Ronstadt
10. Aretha  Franklin
11. Sandy Denny
12.


----------



## RubyK

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9. Linda Ronstadt
10. Aretha Franklin
11. Sandy Denny
12. Josh Groban
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name your favorite Singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Luciano Pavoratti
4. Tom Petty (among many that I favor)
5. All time ..Elvis
6. Marvin Gaye
7. Jackson Browne
8. Adele
9. Linda Ronstadt
10. Aretha Franklin
11. Sandy Denny
12. Josh Groban
13. Johnny Mathis

Name your favorite dessert

1.Strawberry Shortcake
2.


----------



## Tish

Name your favorite dessert

1.Strawberry Shortcake
2.Pavlova


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite dessert

1.Strawberry Shortcake
2.Pavlova
3.Eton Mess
4.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5.




p.s. I had to look up Holly's entry of Eton Mess. To save others the trouble, here's Wikipedia's explanation:
*Eton mess* is a traditional English dessert consisting of a mixture of strawberries, meringue, and whipped cream. First mentioned in print in 1893, it is commonly believed to originate from Eton College and is served at the annual cricket match against the pupils of Harrow School.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Name your favorite dessert
> 
> 1. Strawberry Shortcake
> 2. Pavlova
> 3. Eton Mess
> 4. Biscotti
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I had to look up Holly's entry of Eton Mess. To save others the trouble, here's Wikipedia's explanation:
> *Eton mess* is a traditional English dessert consisting of a mixture of strawberries, meringue, and whipped cream. First mentioned in print in 1893, it is commonly believed to originate from Eton College *and is served at the annual cricket match against the pupils of Harrow School.*


..and almost every pub and restaurant in the land... ( and very often  has blackberries added) ...also the meringue is served broken into shards


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. 

I also had to look up pavlova. Sounds like much the same as Eton Mess but with a more structured presentation.


----------



## Sunny

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.


----------



## hollydolly

No No @StarSong , pavlova has kiwi fruit in it... 

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9. Cheesecake
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9. Cheesecake
10. Blueberry pie
11.  

@hollydolly - Macaroni pudding?  Say whaaat?  I thought you were just having fun at my expense with that one until I looked it up. Turns out it's similar to rice pudding but with macaroni as the starch instead of rice.  
Very few US desserts use meringue (lemon meringue pie being the notable exception, but that pie's meringue remains fairly soft), so you can understand my thinking that Pavlova and Eton Mess would be very similar.  I didn't note that different fruits are used.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9. Cheesecake
10. Blueberry pie
11. Knickerbocker Glory
12.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite dessert

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting 
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9. Cheesecake
10. Blueberry pie
11. Knickerbocker Glory
12. Carrot Cake

LOL Holly!  Now I know you're just doing this to torment me.  Have to say, the Knickerbocker Glory is an ice cream sundae on crack.  Looks amazing!


----------



## StarSong

1. Strawberry Shortcake
2. Pavlova
3. Eton Mess
4. Biscotti
5. Crème brûlée,
6. Chocolate layer cake with fudge frosting
7. Chocolate cake with raspberry filling
8.Macaroni pudding
9. Cheesecake
10. Blueberry pie
11. Knickerbocker Glory
12. Carrot Cake
13.  Fudge

LOL Holly!  Now I know you're just doing this to torment me.  Have to say, the Knickerbocker Glory is an ice cream sundae on crack.  Looks amazing!
p.s.  I'll take 13 so you don't get stuck with it again. 

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1.  It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2.


----------



## Sunny

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1.  It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2.  Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3.


----------



## StarSong

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1.  It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2.  Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3.  Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4.


----------



## RadishRose

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1.  It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2.  Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3.  Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. .....  if you feel like a room without a roof  (from Happy)
6.


----------



## Tish

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna


----------



## hollydolly

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8.


----------



## Sunny

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9. Revved up like a deuce , another runner in the night 
10.
​


----------



## StarSong

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9. Revved up like a deuce , another runner in the night 
10. I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"  He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9. Revved up like a deuce , another runner in the night 
10. I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"  He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich
_11_ In the desert you can remember your name coz'  there ain't no one for to give you no pain.
12


----------



## Tish

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9. Revved up like a deuce , another runner in the night
10. I said, "Do you speak-a my language?" He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich
_11_ In the desert you can remember your name coz' there ain't no one for to give you no pain.
12.Ring a ring of roses, whoever gets the closest. She comes and she goes, as the war of the roses.


----------



## Sunny

Weird song phrases that most everyone (in our generation) knows well:

1. It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flying purple people eater
2. Mairzy Doats and Dozy Doats and Little Lambsy Divey (mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy)
3. Waits at the window, wearing the face that she keeps in a jar by the door. (Eleanor Rigby)
4. Faces come out of the rain. When you're strange. No one remembers your name
5. ..... if you feel like a room without a roof (from Happy)
6. Mahna, Mahna
7. See how they run like pigs from a gun ( I am a walrus)
8. Bang bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down upon her head
9. Revved up like a deuce , another runner in the night
10. I said, "Do you speak-a my language?" He just smiled and gave me a Vegemite sandwich
_11_ In the desert you can remember your name coz' there ain't no one for to give you no pain.
12.Ring a ring of roses, whoever gets the closest. She comes and she goes, as the war of the roses.
13. Bye bye, Miss American pie, drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry


----------



## Sunny

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2.


----------



## StarSong

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer  Klowns from Outer Space
4.


----------



## Sunny

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer  Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5.


----------



## Tish

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles


----------



## StarSong

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7.The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8.


----------



## Tish

Weird movie names:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7.The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8.To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!


----------



## Sassycakes

Weird movie names

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7.The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8.To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!
9. The Men who stare at Goats
10.


----------



## Sunny

Weird movie names

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7.The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8.To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!
9. The Men who stare at Goats
10. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
11.


----------



## Repondering

Weird movie names
1.  Black Hawk Down
2.  Five Easy Pieces
3  Killer Klowns From Outer Space
4.  Blazing Saddles
5.  Santa With Muscles
6.  A Clockwork Orange
7.  The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8.  To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!
9.  The Men Who Stare at Goats
10.  O Brother, Where Art Thou?
11.  Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Weird movie names
1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3 Killer Klowns From Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!
9. The Men Who Stare at Goats
10. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
11. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
12. Eyes Wide Shut
13.


----------



## StarSong

Weird movie names
1. Black Hawk Down
2. Five Easy Pieces
3 Killer Klowns From Outer Space
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Santa With Muscles
6. A Clockwork Orange
7. The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas
8. To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything!
9. The Men Who Stare at Goats
10. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
11. Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
12. Eyes Wide Shut
13. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4.


----------



## StarSong

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku 
5. Quizzclub
6


----------



## Gemma

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7.


----------



## StarSong

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9.


----------



## Tish

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9. HOG


----------



## tinytn

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9. HOG
10. Hidden Objects
11.


----------



## StarSong

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9. HOG
10. Hidden Objects
11. Hearts
12.


----------



## Gemma

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9. HOG
10. Hidden Objects
11. Hearts
12. Bubble Shooter
13.


----------



## Granny B.

Computer or phone games you enjoy:
1. Spider Solitaire
2. Words with Friends
3. Online trivial pursuit
4. Sudoku
5. Quizzclub
6. Mahjong
7. Free Cell Solitaire
8. BlackJack
9. HOG
10. Hidden Objects
11. Hearts
12. Bubble Shooter
13. Nitro Type


----------



## Granny B.

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3.


----------



## Gemma

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. Cell phone
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6.


----------



## tinytn

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10. Appointment
11.


----------



## Tish

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10. Appointment
11. To eat


----------



## Sassycakes

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10. Appointment
11. To eat
12.What day it is
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10. Appointment
11. To eat
12. Driving directions, that's why the GPS was invented
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things people forget:
1. Keys
2. Time
3. People's names
4. The mask
5. Cell phone?
6. Birthdays
7. Wallet
8. Other people's birthdays
9. To charge our phones
10. Appointment
11. To eat
12. Driving directions, that's why the GPS was invented
13. Turn the clocks ahead  or  back.. 

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends. 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends. 
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends. 
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery 
9. Thankful for election results, at least some of them!
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends. 
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery 
9. Thankful for election results, at least some of them!
10. Thankful for Dentists ( hub had to go today with toothache) 
11.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends.
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery
9. Thankful for election results, at least some of them!
10. Thankful for Dentists ( hub had to go today with toothache)
11. Thankful for a new U.S. President
12.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends.
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery
9. Thankful for election results, at least some of them!
10. Thankful for Dentists ( hub had to go today with toothache)
11. Thankful for a new U.S. President
12. Thankful for my friends at SF.
13.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 things your thankful for this Thanksgiving,,
1, Thankful no one had Covid in my Family .
2. Thankful that my friend got his lung transplant and is thriving.
3. Thankful that my Daughter is coming home after living abroad for 11 years
4. Thankful all my children are safe.
5. Thankful we have a home in a nice safe area..
6. Thankful for my wonderful, loving family. (I'm watching The Crown, and am so thankful we are not like them!)
7. Thankful for modern electronics, the internet and Zoom, which help me stay in touch with family and friends.
8. Thankful for Internet shopping and delivery
9. Thankful for election results, at least some of them!
10. Thankful for Dentists ( hub had to go today with toothache)
11. Thankful for a new U.S. President
12. Thankful for my friends at SF.
13. Thankful for my daughter's wedding.


----------



## hollydolly

@Tish , just so you know,  the person who posts number 13 in this game, starts a new topic


----------



## StarSong

Since @Tish seems to be among the missing, I'll start the next one.

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:

1.  Pumpkin pie
2.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:

1.  Pumpkin pie
2.  That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh) 
5.


----------



## tinytn

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing 
6.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> @Tish , just so you know,  the person who posts number 13 in this game, starts a new topic


Ah, got it now, thank you.


----------



## Tish

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries


----------



## Citygirl

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9.


----------



## Tish

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9. Gravy


----------



## Sassycakes

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9. Gravy
10.Salad
11.


----------



## RubyK

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9. Gravy
10.Salad
11.Mashed Potatoes
12.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9. Gravy
10.Salad
11.Mashed Potatoes
12. Corn
13.


----------



## StarSong

Foods you associate with Thanksgiving - even if you live in a country that doesn't celebrate it:
1. Pumpkin pie
2. That green bean/ mushroom soup casserole
3. Turkey
4. Apple pie ? ( I have no idea tbh)
5.Turkey Dressing
6. Cranberries
7. Mince-meat Pie
8. Yams
9. Gravy
10.Salad
11.Mashed Potatoes
12. Corn
13. Rolls

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.


----------



## tinytn

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti 
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti
4.Pasta Primavera
5.


----------



## tinytn

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti
4.Pasta Primavera
5.Fettuccine Alfredo
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti
4.Pasta Primavera
5.Fettuccine Alfredo
6.Baked Ziti
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti
4.Pasta Primavera
5.Fettuccine Alfredo
6.Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8


----------



## Sunny

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3.Spaghetti
4.Pasta Primavera
5.Fettuccine Alfredo
6.Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9.


----------



## StarSong

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3. Spaghetti
4. Pasta Primavera
5. Fettuccine Alfredo
6. Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9. Noodle kugel
10.


----------



## Sunny

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3. Spaghetti
4. Pasta Primavera
5. Fettuccine Alfredo
6. Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9. Noodle kugel
10. Ravioli
11.


----------



## StarSong

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3. Spaghetti
4. Pasta Primavera
5. Fettuccine Alfredo
6. Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9. Noodle kugel
10. Ravioli
11. Pasta-e-fagioli (pasta with beans - YUM!) 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3. Spaghetti
4. Pasta Primavera
5. Fettuccine Alfredo
6. Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9. Noodle kugel
10. Ravioli
11. Pasta-e-fagioli (pasta with beans - YUM!) 
12. Buttered  Noodles
13.


----------



## tinytn

Different ways to eat pasta:
1. Macaroni and cheese
2. Lasagne
3. Spaghetti
4. Pasta Primavera
5. Fettuccine Alfredo
6. Baked Ziti
7. Cannelloni
8. Chicken noodle soup
9. Noodle kugel
10. Ravioli
11. Pasta-e-fagioli (pasta with beans - YUM!)
12. Buttered Noodles
13.Pasta Fistula

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or  Reactions
1. Happy 
2.*


----------



## Ceege

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or  Reactions
1. Happy 
2. Sad
*


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or  Reactions
1. Happy 
2. Sad
3. Envious
5.  *


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or  Reactions
 1. Happy 
2. Sad
3. Envious
 4. Loving
5.   *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or  Reactions
 1. Happy 
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
5. Disappointment
6.*


----------



## Tish

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
5. Angry*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
 1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. *


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9. Rejection
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9. Rejection
10.Elated 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9. Rejection
10.Elated 
11. Bored
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9. Rejection
10.Elated
11. Bored
12.Dismayed
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Moods or Emotions or Reactions
1. Happy
2. Sad
3. Envious
4. Loving
3.. Disappointment
6. Angry
7. Bewilderment
8. Awe
9. Rejection
10.Elated
11. Bored
12.Dismayed
13. Surprised


----------



## hollydolly

*List of any make of  car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*List of any make of  car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
 2.Volkswagon beetle
3. *


----------



## hollydolly

*List of any make of  car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2.Volkswagon beetle
2. Mini
4.*


----------



## StarSong

*List of any make of  car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. *


----------



## tinytn

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru 
6.*


----------



## Ceege

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru 
6. Plymouth Duster
7.*


----------



## Tish

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT*


----------



## hollydolly

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
 7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9.*


----------



## Sunny

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
 9.Ford Probe
10. *


----------



## StarSong

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9. Ford Probe
10.  Corvette Sting Ray 
11.   *


----------



## Tish

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9.Ford Probe
10.Valiant charger*


----------



## Citygirl

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9. Ford Probe
10. Corvette Sting Ray
11. Chevy Malibu
12.*


----------



## hollydolly

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9. Ford Probe
10. Corvette Sting Ray
11. Chevy Malibu
12. Metro
13.*


----------



## tinytn

*List of any make of car you've owned

1. Ford fusion
2. Volkswagen beetle
3. Mini
4. Triumph Spitfire
5. Subaru
6. Plymouth Duster
7. Ford XT
8. Ford Sierra
9. Ford Probe
10. Corvette Sting Ray
11. Chevy Malibu
12. Metro
13.Ford Focus 

Name 13 famous Rivers in the USA or other Countries 

I. Tennessee River 
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 famous Rivers in the USA or other Countries 

I. Tennessee River 
2. River Thames
3.*


----------



## Repondering

*Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1.  Tennessee River
2.  River Thames
3.  Volga River
4.  *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5.*


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9.*


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9. Red  River
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9. Red  River
10. Los Angeles River - usually dry, but the concreted over riverbed is featured in many famous movies, including the drag race in "Grease"
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9. Red  R
10. Los Angeles River - usually dry, but the concreted over riverbed is featured in many famous movies, including the drag race in "Grease"
11. Columbia River
12.


----------



## Granny B.

Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9. Red R
10. Los Angeles River - usually dry, but the concreted over riverbed is featured in many famous movies, including the drag race in "Grease"
11. Columbia River
12. Amazon River
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 famous rivers in the USA or other countries

1. Tennessee River
2. River Thames
3. Volga River
4. Delaware River
5. Mississippi River
7. Ohio River
8. River Nile
9. Red R
10. Los Angeles River - usually dry, but the concreted over riverbed is featured in many famous movies, including the drag race in "Grease"
11. Columbia River
12. Amazon River
13. Rio Grande


----------



## Sunny

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2.


----------



## StarSong

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?" 
3.


----------



## tinytn

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?"  Wendy's 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?"  Wendy's 
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5.


----------



## Tish

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic


----------



## Sunny

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash
8. It's The Real Thing!  (Coca Cola)
9.


----------



## tinytn

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash
8. It's The Real Thing! (Coca Cola)
9. I'd walk a mile for a Camel (Cigarettes.)
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash ( Dried Mashed potato)
8. It's The Real Thing! (Coca Cola)
9. I'd walk a mile for a Camel (Cigarettes.)
10. Let your fingers do the walking  ( Yellow pages)
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash ( Dried Mashed potato)
8. It's The Real Thing! (Coca Cola)
9. I'd walk a mile for a Camel (Cigarettes.)
10. Let your fingers do the walking ( Yellow pages)
11."M&Ms melt in your mouth, not in your hand."(M&M's Candy)
12.


----------



## Gemma

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash ( Dried Mashed potato)
8. It's The Real Thing! (Coca Cola)
9. I'd walk a mile for a Camel (Cigarettes.)
10. Let your fingers do the walking ( Yellow pages)
11."M&Ms melt in your mouth, not in your hand."(M&M's Candy)
12. "Nothing runs like a Deere" (John Deere)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Advertising slogans, past and present:

1. "You deserve a break today" - MacDonald's
2. "Got Milk?"
3."Where's the Beef?" Wendy's
4. An apple a day keeps the doctor away
5. A big thirst deserves a big Vic
6. Please don't squeeze the Charmin'.
7. For mash get smash ( Dried Mashed potato)
8. It's The Real Thing! (Coca Cola)
9. I'd walk a mile for a Camel (Cigarettes.)
10. Let your fingers do the walking ( Yellow pages)
11."M&Ms melt in your mouth, not in your hand."(M&M's Candy)
12. "Nothing runs like a Deere" (John Deere)
13.You should have gone to Specsavers -  Specsavers opticians


----------



## hollydolly

*Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited 

1. London Eye
2.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4.*


----------



## StarSong

*Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum 
5. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum 
5. The British Museum
6*


----------



## JustBonee

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6.  Mt.  Rushmore
7.


----------



## StarSong

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6.  Mt.  Rushmore
7.  Hollywood Sign
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9. Statue of Liberty
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9. Statue of Liberty
10. The Parthenon - Greece
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9. Statue of Liberty
10. The Parthenon - Greece
11. Niagara Falls
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9. Statue of Liberty
10. The Parthenon - Greece
11. Niagara Falls
12. Windsor Castle
13.


----------



## Sunny

Well known Tourist Attractions you've visited

1. London Eye
2. Disneyland
3. Eiffel Tower
4. The Roman Colosseum
5. The British Museum
6. Mt. Rushmore
7. Hollywood Sign
8. Kilauea (most active volcano on Big Island/Hawaii)
9. Statue of Liberty
10. The Parthenon - Greece
11. Niagara Falls
12. Windsor Castle
13.  Blue Grotto in Italy


----------



## Sunny

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3. First Telephone was invented
4.


----------



## Tish

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3. Needlepoint
4.


----------



## RubyK

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3. Needlepoint
4. Mass-produced chocolate bar
5.


----------



## Sunny

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3. Needlepoint
4. Mass-produced chocolate bar
5. Velvet-upholstered furniture
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1. Bustles
2. Men's Norfolk Jacket
3. Needlepoint
4. Mass-produced chocolate bar
5. Velvet-upholstered furniture
6. First telephone was invented
7


----------



## Repondering

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9,


----------



## Sunny

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9.  Pearls for clutching
10


----------



## hollydolly

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9.  Pearls for clutching
10 Pneumatic tyres were invented
11.


----------



## Sunny

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9.  Pearls for clutching
10 Pneumatic tyres were invented
11. Detachable collars on gentlemen's shirts
12,


----------



## hollydolly

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9.  Pearls for clutching
10 Pneumatic tyres were invented
11. Detachable collars on gentlemen's shirts
12, Singer sewing Machine
13.


----------



## StarSong

Items from the Victorian or Edwardian era:

1.  Bustles
2.  Men's Norfolk Jacket
3.  Needlepoint
4.  Mass produced chocolate bar
5  Velvet upholstered furniture
6.  First telephone was invented
7.  The writings of Saki  (H.H. Munro)
8.  Arsenic laced wallpaper https://www.slam.org/blog/arsenic-in-victorian-wallpaper/
9.  Pearls for clutching
10 Pneumatic tyres were invented
11. Detachable collars on gentlemen's shirts
12, Singer sewing Machine
13. No idea, but it's time for me to take a turn at starting a new thread so I'm just filling space on #13.  

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1.  You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.  
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1.  You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.  
2.  She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1.  You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.  
2.  She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this'' 
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1.  You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.  
2.  She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this'' 
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes.  "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.  
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7.


----------



## Tish

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"


----------



## Sunny

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9. They not only know which of your closets have skeletons lurking, they often helped you shove them in there.  
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9. They not only know which of your closets have skeletons lurking, they often helped you shove them in there.  
10. They think your jokes are funny, or at least they pretend to.
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9. They not only know which of your closets have skeletons lurking, they often helped you shove them in there.  
10. They think your jokes are funny, or at least they pretend to.
11. They're happy to lend you their tools or books knowing they'll be returned 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9. They not only know which of your closets have skeletons lurking, they often helped you shove them in there.  
10. They think your jokes are funny, or at least they pretend to.
11. They're happy to lend you their tools or books knowing they'll be returned 
12. They'll tell you if you've got food stuck in your teeth.
13.


----------



## Tish

Things that you appreciate most about having a BFF:

1. You don't have to explain your family history for context - they already know it.
2. She's always happy to get together for lunch, coffee, a glass of wine, or just for a walk.
3. They'll be truthful and tell me if I ''look fat in this''
4. They're not afraid to comment on poorly chosen hair cut and color changes. "I kinda liked the way it was before" is enough said.
5. You can always turn to them for advice when you need it.
6. They'll happily pet sit
7. They are always there to tell you "I told you so"
8. They'll still be your friend, even if you're having a bad day.
9. They not only know which of your closets have skeletons lurking, they often helped you shove them in there.
10. They think your jokes are funny, or at least they pretend to.
11. They're happy to lend you their tools or books knowing they'll be returned
12. They'll tell you if you've got food stuck in your teeth.
13. They will sit up with you during heartbreak.


----------



## Tish

Things you have in your car.

1. Spare change


----------



## Repondering

Things you have in your car:

1.  Spare change
2.  Flashlight
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving  Glasses
4.


----------



## tinytn

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun Glasses
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun Glasses
5. Sun  Shade
6.


----------



## tinytn

,,


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun Glasses
5.Sun Shade
6.Maps
7.Pen
8.


----------



## tinytn

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun Glasses
5.Sun Shade
6.Pen
7.Maps
8.


----------



## Repondering

Things you have in your car:

1.  Spare change
2.  Flashlight
3.  Driving Glasses
4.  Sun glasses
5.  Sun Shade
6.  Pen
7.  Maps
8.  First Aid Kit
9.


----------



## Tish

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun glasses
5. Sun Shade
6. Pen
7. Maps
8. First Aid Kit
9. Mask


----------



## JustBonee

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun glasses
5. Sun Shade
6. Pen
7. Maps
8. First Aid Kit
9. Mask
10. Lysol Wipes
11.


----------



## Gemma

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun glasses
5. Sun Shade
6. Pen
7. Maps
8. First Aid Kit
9. Mask
10. Lysol Wipes
11. Paper Towels
12.


----------



## Tish

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun glasses
5. Sun Shade
6. Pen
7. Maps
8. First Aid Kit
9. Mask
10. Lysol Wipes
11. Paper Towels
12. Spare tire


----------



## Sunny

Things you have in your car:

1. Spare change
2. Flashlight
3. Driving Glasses
4. Sun glasses
5. Sun Shade
6. Pen
7. Maps
8. First Aid Kit
9. Mask
10. Lysol Wipes
11. Paper Towels
12. Spare tire
13. Manual that came with the car


----------



## Sunny

Putting ourselves to sleep  (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2.


----------



## Gemma

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4.


----------



## Tish

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading


----------



## hollydolly

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand 
6.


----------



## Tish

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD


----------



## StarSong

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD *What are JD, Tish?*
7. Calm my breathing
8.


----------



## Sunny

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD *What are JD, Tish?*
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD *What are JD, Tish? ( I think JD's are Jack Daniels)*
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9. Keep the room cool
10.


----------



## Tish

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD *What are JD, Tish? ( I think JD's are Jack Daniels)*
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9. Keep the room cool
10.Meditate

*(Yep they are Jack Daniels  )*


----------



## Sunny

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD *What are JD, Tish? ( I think JD's are Jack Daniels)*
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9. Keep the room cool
10.Meditate
11. Go to bed later
12. 

*(Yep they are Jack Daniels  )

Thanks for asking about JD, StarSong. I was wondering the same thing myself! - Sunny)
*





 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## JustBonee

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD What are JD, Tish? ( I think JD's are Jack Daniels)
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9. Keep the room cool
10.Meditate
11. Go to bed later
12. Several pillows
13.
 (Yep they are Jack Daniels  )

Thanks for asking about JD, StarSong. I was wondering the same thing myself! - Sunny)


----------



## Sunny

Putting ourselves to sleep (What do you do?)

1. Crossword puzzles
2. Lay my head on a pillow, I'm out
3. Listen to Music
4. Reading
5. Don't have caffeine beforehand
6. A few JD What are JD, Tish? ( I think JD's are Jack Daniels)
7. Calm my breathing
8. Thinking through mind games, such as "Bodies of water, A-Z"
9. Keep the room cool
10.Meditate
11. Go to bed later
12. Several pillows
13. See if you can get someone to help you turn the mattress over
(Yep they are Jack Daniels  )

Thanks for asking about JD, StarSong. I was wondering the same thing myself! - Sunny)


----------



## Sunny

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea 
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes ~ Diana Washington
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes ~ Diana Washington
6. The Prayer --- Celine Dion & Josh Groban


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes ~ Diana Washington
6. The Prayer --- Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7.  Sitting On The Dock of the Bay  ~ Otis Redding
8.


----------



## Tish

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes ~ Diana Washington
6. The Prayer --- Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay ~ Otis Redding
8. Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite oldies that you are still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes ~ Diana Washington
6. The Prayer --- Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay ~ Otis Redding
8. Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters
9. September in the Rain - Dinah Washington
10.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite oldies that you're still fond of:

1.  Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2.  Hurt - Timi Yuro
3.  Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4.  Driving Home For Christmas - Chris Rea
5.  What a Difference a Day Makes - Diana Washington
6.  The Prayer - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7.  Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
8.  Smoke Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters
9.  September in the Rain - Dinah Washington
10.  Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny
11.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite oldies that you're still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving Home For Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes - Diana Washington
6. The Prayer - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
8. Smoke Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters
9. September in the Rain - Dinah Washington
10. Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny
11.The Circle Game -Joni Mitchell
12.


----------



## Tish

Favorite oldies that you're still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving Home For Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes - Diana Washington
6. The Prayer - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
8. Smoke Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters
9. September in the Rain - Dinah Washington
10. Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny
11.The Circle Game -Joni Mitchell
12.That Old Black Magic-Rod Stewart


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite oldies that you're still fond of:

1. Both Sides Now - Judy Collins
2. Hurt - Timi Yuro
3. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Art Garfunkel
4. Driving Home For Christmas - Chris Rea
5. What a Difference a Day Makes - Diana Washington
6. The Prayer - Celine Dion & Josh Groban
7. Sitting On The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding
8. Smoke Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters
9. September in the Rain - Dinah Washington
10. Sleepwalk - Santo and Johnny
11.The Circle Game -Joni Mitchell
12.That Old Black Magic-Rod Stewart
 13. Brand new key- Melani


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favourite foods of any type...*

1. Malt Bread..
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite oldies that you
*Your favourite foods of any type...*

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3.


----------



## StarSong

*Your favourite foods of any type...*

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Your favourite foods of any type...*

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5.


----------



## Gemma

*Your favourite foods of any type...*

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7.


----------



## Sunny

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8.


----------



## tinytn

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna 
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna
9. Any salad just so it has iceberg lettuce.
10.


----------



## Tish

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna
9. Any salad just so it has iceberg lettuce.
10.Fried rice


----------



## hollydolly

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna
9. Any salad just so it has iceberg lettuce.
10.Fried rice
11. Scallops
12.


----------



## Gemma

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna
9. Any salad just so it has iceberg lettuce.
10.Fried rice
11. Scallops
12. Crab Rangoon
13.


----------



## StarSong

Your favourite foods of any type...

1. Malt Bread..
2. Standing rib roast
3. Linguine with marinara sauce
4. Pepperoni pizza
5. Filet Mignon
6. Cheesecake w/strawberries
7. Chocolate ice cream
8. Lasagna
9. Any salad just so it has iceberg lettuce.
10.Fried rice
11. Scallops
12. Crab Rangoon
13. Almost anything plant-based that I don't have to cook myself!

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:
1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses


----------



## Sassycakes

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:
1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3.


----------



## Gemma

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8


----------



## Tish

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts


----------



## hollydolly

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts
9. The aroma of Mulled wine 
10.


----------



## tinytn

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts
9. The aroma of Mulled wine
10.Decorating the tree with my mothers  old tyme Christmas ornaments
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Oops


----------



## Sunny

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts
9. The aroma of Mulled wine
10.Decorating the tree with my mothers  old tyme Christmas ornaments
11. Eggnog
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts
9. The aroma of Mulled wine
10.Decorating the tree with my mothers  old tyme Christmas ornaments
11. Eggnog
12. Carol singers
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things that put you in the Christmas/Holiday spirit:

1. Christmas lights on neighbors' houses
2. Listening to Christmas Song
3. The aroma of Christmas cookies baking
4. Handel's Messiah singalongs
5. Watching old Christmas films
6. Store window and street decorations
7. Christmas Markets
8. Wrapping gifts
9. The aroma of Mulled wine
10.Decorating the tree with my mothers old tyme Christmas ornaments
11. Eggnog
12. Carol singers
13. Watching The Nutcracker






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Sunny

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1.  Carpeting
2.


----------



## StarSong

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1.  Carpeting
2.  Ceramic tile
3.


----------



## Sunny

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1.  Carpeting
2.  Ceramic tile
3.  Marble tiles
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1.  Carpeting
2.  Ceramic tile
3.  Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5.


----------



## StarSong

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1.  Carpeting
2.  Ceramic tile
3.  Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.


----------



## tinytn

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7.


----------



## StarSong

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8. Laminate
9.


----------



## tinytn

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat
7. Concrete/Cement
8.Throw Rugs
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8. Laminate
9. Throw Rugs
10. Door Mat 
11.


----------



## StarSong

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8. Laminate
9. Throw Rugs
10. Door Mat 
11. Brick
12.


----------



## Sunny

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8. Laminate
9. Throw Rugs
10. Door Mat 
11. Brick
12. Vinyl
13.


----------



## StarSong

Floors/ Floor coverings that may be under your feet:

1. Carpeting
2. Ceramic tile
3. Marble tiles
4. Linoleum
5. Wood
6.Bath mat 
7. Concrete/Cement
8. Laminate
9. Throw Rugs
10. Door Mat 
11. Brick
12. Vinyl
13. Straw 

Things that people borrow:
1. Books


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.


----------



## tinytn

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9. Time
10.


----------



## StarSong

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9. Time
10. A cup of sugar
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9. Time
10. A cup of sugar
11. Umbrella
12.


----------



## StarSong

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9. Time
10. A cup of sugar
11. Umbrella
12. Stapler and scissors (in an office)
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things that people borrow:*
1. Books
2. Money
3.Hair dryer
4. Car
5. Tools
6. Husbands?
7. Music
8. Clothes
9. Time
10. A cup of sugar
11. Umbrella
12. Stapler and scissors (in an office)
13. Computer

*
Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.


----------



## tinytn

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.  Suburu
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.  Suburu
3. Ford
4.


----------



## StarSong

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.  Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.  Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
5. Maserati - we have one
6


----------



## Sunny

Well, mine is Subaru. so can that be listed twice?

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2.  Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
5. Maserati - we have one
6. Subaru
7.


----------



## Tish

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
5. Maserati - we have one
6. Subaru
7. Holden


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
5. Maserati - we have one
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9


----------



## StarSong

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9.    

That's it, @hollydolly, I'm DEFINITELY coming to visit you one of these days.  I want a ride in your Maserati while I'm there please.  In exchange, I'll be happy to tour you around So Cal in my glamorous Toyota RAV4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9. Ferrari ( hubs sold his last year)...
10 


*@StarSong , well the Maserati is a beauty, albeit that it's my o/h's ... but you'll barely believe it when I tell you that just today my daughter has bought a Brand New Toyota RV4 Hybrid 2020 ...so I'll be getting my ride in it tomorrow..*


----------



## StarSong

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9. Ferrari ( hubs sold his last year)...
10. Standard shift old pickup truck.  Makes me feel so badass to drive my son's!  
11.    


*@StarSong , well the Maserati is a beauty, albeit that it's my o/h's ... but you'll barely believe it when I tell you that just today my daughter has bought a Brand New Toyota RV4 Hybrid 2020 ...so I'll be getting my ride in it tomorrow..*

I do love my RAV4 hybrid! Wishing your daughter the best with hers! 
Is your husband in the car business, @hollydolly, or does just have a love for exotic cars?


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9. Ferrari ( hubs sold his last year)...
10. Standard shift old pickup truck.  Makes me feel so badass to drive my son's!  
11. Kia
12.

(In danger of derailing this thread @StarSong . I'll PM you )


----------



## Tish

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9. Ferrari ( hubs sold his last year)...
10. Standard shift old pickup truck. Makes me feel so badass to drive my son's!
11. Kia
12. BMW


----------



## hollydolly

*Your favorite Make of Car*
1. Mercedes- Benz
2. Suburu
3. Ford
4. To own - Toyota. To see driving next to me - Ferrari
*5. Maserati - we have one*
6. Subaru
7. Holden
8.VW Camper Van- we have one of those too
9. Ferrari ( hubs sold his last year)...
10. Standard shift old pickup truck. Makes me feel so badass to drive my son's!
11. Kia
12. BMW
13. Citroen


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Music titles only  from when you were a teenager*

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2.


----------



## Tish

*Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager*

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager*

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager*

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna  Richie Valens 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager*

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna  Richie Valens 
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens 
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old  Shep  ~  Elvis
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old  Shep  ~  Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9. Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley
10.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9. Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley
10.  Runaround Sue - Dion (I wasn't out of single digits yet, so not technically a teen, but wow what a great tune!)


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9. Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley
10.  Runaround Sue - Dion (I wasn't out of single digits yet, so not technically a teen, but wow what a great tune!)
11. Everything's  Tuesday - Chairman of the Board 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9. Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley
10.  Runaround Sue - Dion (I wasn't out of single digits yet, so not technically a teen, but wow what a great tune!)
11. Everything's  Tuesday - Chairman of the Board 
12. I Could Have Danced All Night - Julie Andrews in the original My Fair Lady
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Ms Grace - The Tymes
2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zepplin
3. Reflections of my life- Marmalade
4. Oh Donna Richie Valens
5. Say You Don't Mind- Colin Blunstone
6. Old Shep ~ Elvis
7. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
8. Piece Of My Heart - Big Brother & the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)
9. Love me Tender ~ Elvis Presley
10.  Runaround Sue - Dion (I wasn't out of single digits yet, so not technically a teen, but wow what a great tune!)
11. Everything's  Tuesday - Chairman of the Board 
12. I Could Have Danced All Night - Julie Andrews in the original My Fair Lady
13. When I'm dead and Gone.. Mc Guinness Flint...

*Do another set of 13....songs from your Teen years *


----------



## Tish

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2.  Happy Together - The Turtles
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4.


----------



## joybelle

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces


----------



## RubyK

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis


----------



## joybelle

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Music titles only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite Music Titles, only from when you were a teenager

1.  Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2.  Happy Together - The Turtles
3.  Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4.  Stay With Me - Faces
5.  Misty - Johnny Mathis
6.  Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7.  Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Music Titles, only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Music Titles, only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees
9. Sorrow - David Bowie
10.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Music Titles, only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees
9. Sorrow - David Bowie
10. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Music Titles, only from when you were a teenager

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees
9. Sorrow - David Bowie
10. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
11. The Twelfth of Never  ~  Johnny  Mathis
12.


----------



## Sunny

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees
9. Sorrow - David Bowie
10. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
11. The Twelfth of Never  ~  Johnny  Mathis
12. Ebb Tide - Tom Jones
13.


----------



## StarSong

1. Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues
2. Happy Together - The Turtles
3. Ride a White Swan - T-Rex
4. Stay With Me - Faces
5. Misty - Johnny Mathis
6. Eagle Rock - Daddy Cool
7. Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
8. Staying alive -BeeGees
9. Sorrow - David Bowie
10. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
11. The Twelfth of Never  ~  Johnny  Mathis
12. Ebb Tide - Tom Jones
13. Be My Baby - The Ronettes

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies 
5


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies 
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread


----------



## Gemma

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie

1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie

1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
9.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie

1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
09. Fruit Cake
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie

1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
09. Fruit Cake
10. Raspberry Chocolate Meringue kisses
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
09. Fruit Cake
10. Raspberry Chocolate Meringue kisses
11. Nutty Shortbread cookies
12.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
09. Fruit Cake
10. Raspberry Chocolate Meringue kisses
11. Nutty Shortbread cookies
12. Chocolate cookies with a sprinkling of white confectioner's sugar that looks like snow
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite Holiday or Christmas Cookie
1. Biscotti
2. Shortbread cookies squeezed out through a cookie press
3. Jam Tarts
4. Decorated sugar cookies
5. Soft molasses ginger cookies
6. Ginger bread
7. Russian Tea Cakes
08. Triple choc chip
09. Fruit Cake
10. Raspberry Chocolate Meringue kisses
11. Nutty Shortbread cookies
12. Chocolate cookies with a sprinkling of white confectioner's sugar that looks like snow
13. Scottish Shortbread


----------



## hollydolly

*Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday*

1. Christmas lights
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday*

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday*

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts 
3. Fancy chocolates
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday*

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday*

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks 
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks 
6. Favorite  Eggnog
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks 
6. Favorite  Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles 
8.


----------



## RubyK

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9.


----------



## Tish

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9. Wreath


----------



## tinytn

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9. Wreath
10. Christmas Cards 
11.


----------



## StarSong

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9. Wreath
10. Christmas Cards 
11. Baking supplies
12.


----------



## Gemma

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9. Wreath
10. Christmas Cards
11. Baking supplies
12. Manischewitz Blackberry Wine
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name anything you've bought in preparation for the Christmas holiday

1. Christmas lights
2. Gifts
3. Fancy chocolates
4. Extra Christmas Candle light bulbs
5. Ham Hocks
6. Favorite Eggnog
7. Candelabra with coloured taper candles
8. Wrapping Paper
9. Wreath
10. Christmas Cards
11. Baking supplies
12. Manischewitz Blackberry Wine
13. Pumpkin pie flavored liqueur (yum!)

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1.  Panini sandwiches
2.


----------



## RadishRose

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1.  Panini sandwiches
2.  Scampi over pasta
3.


----------



## Sunny

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1.  Panini sandwiches
2.  Scampi over pasta
3.  Very good omelets
4.


----------



## tinytn

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5.


----------



## hollydolly

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6


----------



## Sunny

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7.


----------



## hollydolly

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion Gravy
8.


----------



## Tish

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion Gravy
8. Steak Diane


----------



## Gemma

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:

1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion Gravy
8. Steak Diane
9. Venison Rouladen w/Spaetzle
10.


----------



## hollydolly

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:

1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French Toast
5. Ham & Lentil Soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion Gravy
8. Steak Diane
9. Venison Rouladen w/Spaetzle
10. The best roast potatoes according to my family 
11.


----------



## Repondering

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:

1.  Panini sandwiches
2.  Scampi over pasta
3.  Very good omelets
4.  The best French toast
5  Ham & Lentil soup
6.  Xmas shortbread cookies
7.  Sausage in onion gravy
8.  Steak Diane
9.  Venison Rouladen w/Spaetzle
10  The best roast potatoes according to my family
11.  Robust 4 whole grains bread
12


----------



## tinytn

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French toast
5 Ham & Lentil soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion gravy
8. Steak Diane
9. Venison Rouladen w/Spaetzle
10 The best roast potatoes according to my family
11. Robust 4 whole grains bread
12. Fried Rosettes cookies ,.using a cast iron  mold  to dip in batter then in hot oil
13.


----------



## StarSong

A food you prepare that's a specialty of yours:
1. Panini sandwiches
2. Scampi over pasta
3. Very good omelets
4. The best French toast
5 Ham & Lentil soup
6. Xmas shortbread cookies
7. Sausage in onion gravy
8. Steak Diane
9. Venison Rouladen w/Spaetzle
10 The best roast potatoes according to my family
11. Robust 4 whole grains bread
12. Fried Rosettes cookies ,.using a cast iron  mold  to dip in batter then in hot oil
13. Pizza

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2.


----------



## JustBonee

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller  (for my doggie)  
3.


----------



## hollydolly

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller  (for my doggie)  
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids 
4.


----------



## Tish

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4.  A board game for my grandferals.


----------



## hollydolly

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4.  A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather  Business Diary for my daughter
6.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7.


----------



## Gemma

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8.


----------



## hollydolly

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9.


----------



## StarSong

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
10.


----------



## JustBonee

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
10. Ghirardelli  Peppermint Bark (Chocolate) - for  me
11.


----------



## RadishRose

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
10. Ghirardelli  Peppermint Bark (Chocolate) - for  me
11. A Gift Card and basket of food treats for Son and DIL


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:
> 
> 1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
> 2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
> 3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
> 4. A board game for my grandferals.
> 5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
> 6. Car care kit for Grandson
> 7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
> 8. A bench drill for my husband
> 9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
> 10. Ghirardelli  Peppermint Bark (Chocolate) - for  me
> 11.


smart move, @Bonnie


----------



## hollydolly

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
10. Ghirardelli  Peppermint Bark (Chocolate) - for  me
11. A Gift Card and basket of food treats for Son and DIL
12. a Leather handbag for me
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

A holiday gift you've bought this year and who it's for:

1. Milk steamer/frother. Reportedly works well with almond milk. (Husband)
2. Jogging stroller (for my doggie)
3. An octopus toy for one of my furkids
4. A board game for my grandferals.
5. Leather Business Diary for my daughter
6. Car care kit for Grandson
7. An 30 gallon air compressor for my husband
8. A bench drill for my husband
9. Fabric paints, brushes and blank tee shirts for my grandchildren - and a second set for one of my sons & his wife.
10. Ghirardelli Peppermint Bark (Chocolate) - for me
11. A Gift Card and basket of food treats for Son and DIL
12. a Leather handbag for me
13.  Winter boots (first pair!) for BFF's grandson

A book you have enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2.


----------



## Tish

A book you have enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood


----------



## Gemma

A book you have enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3.  Where the crawdads sing
4.


----------



## hollydolly

A book you have enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3.  Where the crawdads sing
4. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
5.


----------



## Repondering

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1.  Mary Oliver poems
2.  Lakewood
3.  Where the Crawdads Sing
4.  The Yorkshire Shepherdess
5.  Buddhism for Dummies
6.


----------



## Gemma

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
4. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A man called Ove
7.


----------



## Repondering

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1.  Mary Oliver poems
2.  Lakewood
3.  Where the Crawdads Sing
4.  The Yorkshire Shepherdess
5.  Buddhism for Dummies
6.  A Man Called Ove
7.  Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8.


----------



## hollydolly

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1.  Mary Oliver poems
2.  Lakewood
3.  Where the Crawdads Sing
4.  The Yorkshire Shepherdess
5.  Buddhism for Dummies
6.  A Man Called Ove
7.  Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9.


----------



## Gemma

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A Man Called Ove
7. Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9. Becoming...Michelle Obama
10.


----------



## Sunny

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A Man Called Ove
7. Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9. Becoming...Michelle Obama
10. Hamnet - Maggie O'Farrell
11.


----------



## StarSong

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A Man Called Ove
7. Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9. Becoming...Michelle Obama
10. Hamnet - Maggie O'Farrell
11. A Gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
12.


----------



## hollydolly

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A Man Called Ove
7. Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9. Becoming...Michelle Obama
10. Hamnet - Maggie O'Farrell
11. A Gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
12. Rinder Rules- Judge Robert Rinder
13.


----------



## Sunny

A book you enjoyed in 2020

1. Mary Oliver poems
2. Lakewood
3. Where the Crawdads Sing
5. Buddhism for Dummies
6. A Man Called Ove
7. Quantum Theory - a graphic guide
8. We are at War - Simon Garfield
9. Becoming...Michelle Obama
10. Hamnet - Maggie O'Farrell
11. A Gentleman in Moscow - Amor Towles
12. Rinder Rules- Judge Robert Rinder
13. The Lost Shtetl -Max Gross


----------



## Sunny

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3.


----------



## tinytn

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.


----------



## tinytn

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night) 
7.


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9. the smell of the pages of a brand new glossy catalogue 
10


----------



## Citygirl

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9. the smell of the pages of a brand new glossy catalogue
10.Mock Orange
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9. the smell of the pages of a brand new glossy catalogue
10.Mock Orange
11. Freshly ground coffee
12.


----------



## Ken N Tx

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9. the smell of the pages of a brand new glossy catalogue
10.Mock Orange
11. Freshly ground coffee
12. Garlic
13.


----------



## Tish

13 things you love the smell of:

1. Freshly cut Xmas trees
2. New leather
3. The smell of a fresh cut Christmas Tree.
4. New car
5.Roses
6. Night blooming Jasmine ( Lady of the night)
7. Burning leaves
8. Lavender Spray
9. the smell of the pages of a brand new glossy catalogue
10.Mock Orange
11. Freshly ground coffee
12. Garlic
13. Rain

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The green mile


----------



## JustBonee

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The green mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The green mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Cast Away
4.


----------



## Repondering

Movies you have watched more than once

1.  The Green Mile
2.  Sleepless in Seattle
3.  Castaway 
4.  Wizard of Oz
5.


----------



## tinytn

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7.  Dirty Dancing
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9. Oklahoma
10.


----------



## StarSong

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9. Oklahoma
10. All About Eve
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9. Oklahoma
10. All About Eve
11. Home Alone
12.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9. Oklahoma
10. All About Eve
11. Home Alone
12. My Cousin Vinny
13.


----------



## Tish

Movies you have watched more than once

1. The Green Mile
2. Sleepless in Seattle
3. Castaway
4. Wizard of Oz
5. It's A Wonderful Life
6. The Spanish Prisoner
7. Dirty Dancing
8. East of Eden
9. Oklahoma
10. All About Eve
11. Home Alone
12. My Cousin Vinny
13. Rebecca

Once again.
Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika


----------



## tinytn

Once again.
Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Once again.
Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5. 2001: A Space Odyssey
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5. 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Brief Encounter
7.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5. 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Brief Encounter
7. Some Like it Hot
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2, Its a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5. 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Brief Encounter
7. Some Like it Hot
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9.


----------



## Repondering

Movies you have watched more than once

1.  Gothika
2.  It's a Wonderful Life
3.  ET
4.  Jaws
5  2001: A Space Odyssey
6.  Brief Encounter
7.  Some Like it Hot
8.  Arsenic and Old Lace
9.  The Lion in Winter
10


----------



## hollydolly

Movies you have watched more than once

1.  Gothika
2.  It's a Wonderful Life
3.  ET
4.  Jaws
5  2001: A Space Odyssey
6.  Brief Encounter
7.  Some Like it Hot
8.  Arsenic and Old Lace
9.  The Lion in Winter
10 Whatever happened to Baby Jane
11.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1.  Gothika
2.  It's a Wonderful Life
3.  ET
4.  Jaws
5  2001: A Space Odyssey
6.  Brief Encounter
7.  Some Like it Hot
8.  Arsenic and Old Lace
9.  The Lion in Winter
10 Whatever happened to Baby Jane
11. Billy Elliott
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2. It's a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Brief Encounter
7. Some Like it Hot
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. The Lion in Winter
10 Whatever happened to Baby Jane
11. Billy Elliott
12. The Godfather
13.


----------



## Sunny

Movies you have watched more than once

1. Gothika
2. It's a Wonderful Life
3. ET
4. Jaws
5 2001: A Space Odyssey
6. Brief Encounter
7. Some Like it Hot
8. Arsenic and Old Lace
9. The Lion in Winter
10 Whatever happened to Baby Jane
11. Billy Elliott
12. The Godfather
13. Blazing Saddles


----------



## Sunny

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1.  Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3.


----------



## StarSong

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit  - Phone
5.


----------



## tinytn

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6.


----------



## Tish

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Hidden Object games


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Hidden Object Games
7.Jigsaw puzzles
8.


----------



## Sunny

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles 
7. Bridgebase.com  for the bridge lovers
8.


----------



## tinytn

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Citygirl

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9. Word Search
10.


----------



## StarSong

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9. Word Search
10. Sudoku
11.


----------



## Sunny

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9. Word Search
10. Sudoku
11. Zuma
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9. Word Search
10. Sudoku
11. Zuma
12. Pointless
13.


----------



## StarSong

Games or puzzle-type activities you like to play on computer, phone, or whatever.

1. Words With Friends (Scrabble type game to play on phone)
2. Solitaire
3. Spider Solitaire (windows 7 version)
4. Solo Trivial pursuit - Phone
5. Mahjong
6. Jigsaw puzzles
7. Bridgebase.com for the bridge lovers
8. Crossword Puzzles
9. Word Search
10. Sudoku
11. Zuma
12. Pointless
13. Hearts

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer. 

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2.


----------



## tinytn

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5.


----------



## StarSong

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6.


----------



## Sunny

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly) 
8.


----------



## Tish

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9. Word Search
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9. Word Search
10. Gin rummy
11.


----------



## tinytn

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9. Word Search
10. Gin rummy
11.Solitaire 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9. Word Search
10. Gin rummy
11.Solitaire 
12. Clockwork Patience
13.


----------



## tinytn

Games or puzzle type activities that you play - but not on a computer.

1. UNO (the grandkids love it!)
2. Scrabble
3. Scattergories (my granddaughter laughs at how bad I am at this game.)
4. Cryptic crosswords
5. Jigsaw puzzles
6. Bridge, when I can mingle with people
7.Trivial Pursuit at Christmas with friends and family ( not this year sadly)
8. Canasta
9. Word Search
10. Gin rummy
11.Solitaire
12. Clockwork Patience
13.Hearts

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9. Cockroach
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9. Cockroach
10. Sharp Pins
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9. Cockroach
10. Sharp Pins
11. 2020  Calendar
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9. Cockroach
10. Sharp Pins
11. 2020  Calendar
12. Smelly perfume (or any other kind, no one uses perfume any more)
13.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 things you do not want in your Christmas stocking

1.Coal
2. Covid-19
3. Ear muffs
4. Bills
5. Mud
6. Kitchen implements
7. Ornaments
8. Someone's foot
9. Cockroach
10. Sharp Pins
11. 2020 Calendar
12. Smelly perfume (or any other kind, no one uses perfume any more)
13. Debts

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5.


----------



## RubyK

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9. Tom Collins
10.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9. Tom Collins
10. Pina Colada 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9. Tom Collins
10. Pina Colada 
11. Screwdriver
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9. Tom Collins
10. Pina Colada 
11. Screwdriver
12. Appletini
13


----------



## Tish

Alcoholic drinks/ cocktails

1. Rusty nail
2. S ex on the beach
3. Blue Lagoon
4. Bloody Mary
5. Manhattan
6. Mai Tai
7. Sidecar
8. Bellini
9. Tom Collins
10. Pina Colada
11. Screwdriver
12. Appletini
13 Martini



Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot


----------



## hollydolly

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night in the Old house
3.


----------



## Repondering

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night in the Old house
3.  The Good Earth
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night in the Old house
3. The Good Earth
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5.


----------



## Repondering

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night in the Old House
3.  The Good Earth
4.  To Kill a Mockingbird
5.  The Old Man and the Sea
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night in the Old House
3. The Good Earth
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. The Old Man and the Sea
6. The Catcher in the Rye
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night in the Old House
3. The Good Earth
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. The Old Man and the Sea
6. The Catcher in the Rye
7. Don Quixote
8.


----------



## Repondering

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night in the Old House
3.  The Good Earth
4.  To Kill a Mockingbird
5.  The Old Man and the Sea
6.  The Catcher in the Rye
7.  Don Quixote
8.  Lady Chatterley's Lover
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night in the Old House
3.  The Good Earth
4.  To Kill a Mockingbird
5.  The Old Man and the Sea
6.  The Catcher in the Rye
7.  Don Quixote
8.  Lady Chatterley's Lover
9. Wuthering Heights- Emily Bronte
10.


----------



## Repondering

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night and the Old House
3.  The Good Earth
4.  To Kill a Mockingbird
5.  The Old Man and the Sea
6.  The Catcher in the Rye
7.  Don Quixote
8.  Lady Chatterley's Lover
9  Wuthering Heights
10.  The Haunting of Hill House
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night and the Old House
3. The Good Earth
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. The Old Man and the Sea
6. The Catcher in the Rye
7. Don Quixote
8. Lady Chatterley's Lover
9 Wuthering Heights
10. The Haunting of Hill House
11. 1984
12.


----------



## Repondering

Books you read when you were in High School

1.  I Robot
2.  Night and the Old House
3.  The Good Earth
4.  To Kill a Mockingbird
5.  The Old man and the Sea
6.  The Catcher in the Rye
7.  Don Quixote
8.  Lady Chatterley's Lover
9.  Wuthering Heights
10  The Haunting of Hill House
11.  1984
12,  Stranger in a Strange Land.  
13.


----------



## Tish

Books you read when you were in High School

1. I Robot
2. Night and the Old House
3. The Good Earth
4. To Kill a Mockingbird
5. The Old man and the Sea
6. The Catcher in the Rye
7. Don Quixote
8. Lady Chatterley's Lover
9. Wuthering Heights
10 The Haunting of Hill House
11. 1984
12, Stranger in a Strange Land.
13. Catch 22


Live concerts you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2. R.E.M
3.


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M.
3.  The Who
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Live concerts you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2. R.E.M.
3. The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M.
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M.
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6. Mike & The  Mechanics
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Live concerts you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2. R.E.M.
3. The Who
4. Rod Stewart
5. Allman Brothers
6. Mike & The Mechanics
7. Rolling Stones
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2. R.E.M.
3. The Who
4. Rod Stewart
5. Allman Brothers
6. Mike & The Mechanics
7. Rolling Stones
8. Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to) 
9.


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts that you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M.
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6.  Mike & The Mechanics
7.  Rolling Stones
8.  Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to)
9.  Jefferson Airplane
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts that you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M.
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6.  Mike & The Mechanics
7.  Rolling Stones
8.  Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to)
9.  Jefferson Airplane
10. Sophie-Ellis Bextor
11.


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts that you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M. 
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6.  Mike & The Mechanics
7.  Rolling Stones
8.  Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to)
9.  Jefferson Airplane
10.  Sophie-Ellis Bextor
11.  Linda Ronstadt 
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Live concerts that you have attended

1.  Pink Floyd
2.  R.E.M. 
3.  The Who
4.  Rod Stewart
5.  Allman Brothers
6.  Mike & The Mechanics
7.  Rolling Stones
8.  Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to)
9.  Jefferson Airplane
10.  Sophie-Ellis Bextor
11.  Linda Ronstadt 
12. Electric Light Orchestra
13.


----------



## Tish

Live concerts that you have attended

1. Pink Floyd
2. R.E.M.
3. The Who
4. Rod Stewart
5. Allman Brothers
6. Mike & The Mechanics
7. Rolling Stones
8. Take That ( Unbelievably, the loudest concert I've ever been to)
9. Jefferson Airplane
10. Sophie-Ellis Bextor
11. Linda Ronstadt
12. Electric Light Orchestra
13. Black Sabbath


Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1. Godsmack


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.


----------



## Tish

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2
4. The Drifters.
5


----------



## Sassycakes

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2
4. The Drifters.
5. Johnny Mathis
6.


----------



## Repondering

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.  U2
4.  The Drifters
5.  Johnny Mathis
6.  Joni Mitchell 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.  U2
4.  The Drifters
5.  Johnny Mathis
6.  Joni Mitchell 
7. The Real Thing
8.


----------



## StarSong

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.  U2
4.  The Drifters
5.  Johnny Mathis
6.  Joni Mitchell 
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.  U2
4.  The Drifters
5.  Johnny Mathis
6.  Joni Mitchell
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9.  Subscriptions to the concert halls of whatever city I'm living in (or near). Dozens of concerts. I've even sung with the chorus of some of them,
     if you call that "attending." Some favorites that I've performed in:  Beethoven's 9th, Verdi's Requiem, Mozart's Requiem, a special performance
      after 9/11, Carmina Burana, jazz every summer, Handel's Messiah every Christmas.
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1.  Godsmack
2.  Grateful Dead
3.  U2
4.  The Drifters
5.  Johnny Mathis
6.  Joni Mitchell
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9.  Subscriptions to the concert halls of whatever city I'm living in (or near). Dozens of concerts. I've even sung with the chorus of some of them,
    if you call that "attending." Some favorites that I've performed in:  Beethoven's 9th, Verdi's Requiem, Mozart's Requiem, a special performance
     after 9/11, Carmina Burana, jazz every summer, Handel's Messiah every Christmas.
10. Jesus Christ superstar
11.


----------



## Tish

Live concerts that you have attended (one more time)

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2
4. The Drifters
5. Johnny Mathis
6. Joni Mitchell
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9. Subscriptions to the concert halls of whatever city I'm living in (or near). Dozens of concerts. I've even sung with the chorus of some of them,
if you call that "attending." Some favorites that I've performed in: Beethoven's 9th, Verdi's Requiem, Mozart's Requiem, a special performance
after 9/11, Carmina Burana, jazz every summer, Handel's Messiah every Christmas.
10. Jesus Christ superstar
11. Cold Chisel


----------



## joybelle

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2
4. The Drifters
5. Johnny Mathis
6. Joni Mitchell
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9. Subscriptions to the concert halls of whatever city I'm living in (or near). Dozens of concerts. I've even sung with the chorus of some of them,
if you call that "attending." Some favorites that I've performed in: Beethoven's 9th, Verdi's Requiem, Mozart's Requiem, a special performance
after 9/11, Carmina Burana, jazz every summer, Handel's Messiah every Christmas.
10. Jesus Christ superstar
11. Cold Chisel
12. Elton John


----------



## Tish

1. Godsmack
2. Grateful Dead
3. U2
4. The Drifters
5. Johnny Mathis
6. Joni Mitchell
7. The Real Thing
8. Queen (several times)
9. Subscriptions to the concert halls of whatever city I'm living in (or near). Dozens of concerts. I've even sung with the chorus of some of them,
if you call that "attending." Some favorites that I've performed in: Beethoven's 9th, Verdi's Requiem, Mozart's Requiem, a special performance
after 9/11, Carmina Burana, jazz every summer, Handel's Messiah every Christmas.
10. Jesus Christ superstar
11. Cold Chisel
12. Elton John
13. Hair


----------



## Tish

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone with the wind
3.


----------



## Sunny

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone with the wind
3. Gone Girl
4,


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone with the wind
3. Gone Girl
4, Murder on the Orient Express
5.


----------



## Repondering

Books that have become movies

1.  Misery
2.  Gone With the Wind
3.  Gone Girl
4.  Murder on the Orient Express
5.  For Whom the Bell Tolls
6.


----------



## Gemma

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8.


----------



## Sunny

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9. Harry Potter
10.


----------



## Tish

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9. Harry Potter
10.Harriet
11.
​


----------



## Gemma

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9. Harry Potter
10.Harriet
11. Hidden Figures
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9. Harry Potter
10.Harriet
11. Hidden Figures
12. Dr Zhivago
13.


----------



## Sunny

Books that have become movies

1. Misery
2. Gone With the Wind
3. Gone Girl
4. Murder on the Orient Express
5. For Whom the Bell Tolls
6. The Secret Life of Bees
7. The color Purple
8. Tales of the South Pacific
9. Harry Potter
10.Harriet
11. Hidden Figures
12. Dr Zhivago
13. Mary Poppins


----------



## Sunny

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant 
4. Go swimming
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7


----------



## Sunny

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8.


----------



## StarSong

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse.  
9.


----------



## Sunny

Jump to new                             
Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse. 
9. Hug people
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse. 
9. Hug people
10. Stop wearing a mask 
11.


----------



## Tish

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse.
9. Hug people
10. Stop wearing a mask
11. Go and annoy my grandchildren.
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse.
9. Hug people
10. Stop wearing a mask
11. Go and annoy my grandchildren.
12. Eat a meal with friends.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you want to do when the Covid crisis is finally over:

1. Fly to visit family members
2. travel by Train
3. Eat at a restaurant
4. Go swimming
5. Hold my new Great Grand Daughter
6. Go on holiday (vacation)
7. Get my hair cut at normal, regular intervals
8. Being able to dismiss a slight headache coming on rather than being terrified that it bodes something much worse.
9. Hug people
10. Stop wearing a mask
11. Go and annoy my grandchildren.
12. Eat a meal with friends.
13. Get a part-time job/volunteer


----------



## hollydolly

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1.  Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3.


----------



## Tish

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often


----------



## StarSong

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre) 
6.


----------



## tinytn

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6.Go on a diet.. haha
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021*

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6.Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8.


----------



## JustBonee

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6.Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6.Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9. Stay away from Idiots
10.


----------



## StarSong

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6. Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9. Stay away from Idiots
10. Start traveling when it's safe
11.


----------



## Tish

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6. Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9. Stay away from Idiots
10. Start traveling when it's safe
11. Have the grandchildren over more
12.


----------



## RubyK

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6. Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9. Stay away from Idiots
10. Start traveling when it's safe
11. Have the grandchildren over more
12. Make some new recipes
13.


----------



## StarSong

New Year resolutions you hope you'll stick to in 2021

1. Take up exercise and stick regularly to it
2. Lose weight.
3. Go to the Gym more often
4. Spend more time with family (post covid)
5. Go swimming more often ( difficult here for the nearest leisure centre)
6. Go on a diet.. haha
7. Walk more
8. Stay away from Doctor office
9. Stay away from Idiots
10. Start traveling when it's safe
11. Have the grandchildren over more
12. Make some new recipes
13. More phone calls and fewer texts

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets *(ditto)*
2. Eating Cake
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

oops !


----------



## JustBonee

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3.  Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4.


----------



## StarSong

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6.


----------



## Tish

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7.


----------



## StarSong

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8.


----------



## Gemma

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9.


----------



## Tish

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9.Doughnuts
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9.Doughnuts
10. drinking too much tea 
11.


----------



## StarSong

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9. Doughnuts
10. Drinking too much tea
11. Indulging my grandchildren 
12.


----------



## Tish

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9. Doughnuts
10. Drinking too much tea
11. Indulging my grandchildren 
12.Sleeping with the fan on
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bad choices that you find difficult to resist

1. Eating sweets (ditto)
2. Eating Cake
3. Buying something on sale when I don't need it!
4. Procrastinating
5. Wasting time
6. Chocolate
7. Taking the bait and getting into an argument, whether on SF or elsewhere
8. Ice Cream
9. Doughnuts
10. Drinking too much tea
11. Indulging my grandchildren 
12.Sleeping with the fan on
13. Being too blunt

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4.


----------



## Gemma

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5. Pain
6.


----------



## tinytn

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5. Pain
6.Falling down
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5. Pain
6.Falling down
7. Living in the past
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5. Pain
6.Falling down
7. Living in the past
8. Pickles 
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things you try to avoid

1. Loud music
2. Conversations about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3. Alcohol and drugs..
4. Drama
5. Pain
6.Falling down
7. Living in the past
8. Pickles 
9. Drunk people
10.


----------



## Repondering

Things you try to avoid

1.  Loud music
2.  Conversation about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3.  Alcohol and drugs
4.  Drama
5.  Pain
6.  Falling down
7.  Living in the past
8.  Pickles
9.  Drunk people
10.  Wherever I don't fit in.
11


----------



## hollydolly

Things you try to avoid

1.  Loud music
2.  Conversation about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3.  Alcohol and drugs
4.  Drama
5.  Pain
6.  Falling down
7.  Living in the past
8.  Pickles
9.  Drunk people
10.  Wherever I don't fit in.
11 Rap music
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things you try to avoid

1.  Loud music
2.  Conversation about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3.  Alcohol and drugs
4.  Drama
5.  Pain
6.  Falling down
7.  Living in the past
8.  Pickles
9.  Drunk people
10.  Wherever I don't fit in.
11 Rap music
12. Traffic Tickets
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you try to avoid

1.  Loud music
2.  Conversation about sports (baseball is the one exception)
3.  Alcohol and drugs
4.  Drama
5.  Pain
6.  Falling down
7.  Living in the past
8.  Pickles
9.  Drunk people
10.  Wherever I don't fit in.
11 Rap music
12. Traffic Tickets
13. Lawsuits

Websites you visit often:

1.  Senior Forums
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.Youtube
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.Youtube
4. Tumblr
5.


----------



## Sunny

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7


----------



## Tish

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3.Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay


----------



## StarSong

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9. BBC news
10.


----------



## Gemma

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9. BBC News
10. The Hill
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9. BBC News
10. The Hill
11. Money Saving Expert 
12.


----------



## Gemma

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9. BBC News
10. The Hill
11. Money Saving Expert
12. Chewy
13.


----------



## StarSong

Websites you visit often:

1. Senior Forums
2. Facebook
3. Youtube
4. Tumblr
5. Buzz50
6. Amazon
7. Ebay
8. AP News
9. BBC News
10. The Hill
11. Money Saving Expert
12. Chewy
13. Weather.com

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3.


----------



## Sunny

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4.


----------



## hollydolly

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5.


----------



## Sunny

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5. Yahoo!
6.


----------



## hollydolly

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7.


----------



## StarSong

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8.


----------



## Sunny

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8. Washington Post
9.


----------



## hollydolly

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic 
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals 
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8. Washington Post
9. Spotify
10.


----------



## RubyK

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8. Washington Post
9. Spotify
10.The Guardian
11.


----------



## Gemma

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8. Washington Post
9. Spotify
10.The Guardian
11.  PennLive
12.


----------



## hollydolly

More websites you frequent:

1. The Atlantic
2. Reuters
3. Google!
4. Hotukdeals
5. Yahoo!
6. Skyscanner
7. NY Times
8. Washington Post
9. Spotify
10.The Guardian
11.  PennLive
12. Tripadvisor 
13.


----------



## Repondering

More websites you frequent:

1.  The Atlantic
2.  Reuters
3.  Google!
4.  Hotukdeals
5.  Yahoo!
6.  Skyscanner
7.  NY Times
8.  Washington Post
9.  Spotify
10.  The Guardian
11.  PennLive
12.  Tripadvisor
13. Jerusalem Post.


----------



## Repondering

Things you deserve but don't have

1.  A college degree
2.


----------



## Tish

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people.  
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people.  
3. Another bathroom
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people.  
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people.  
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6.


----------



## Tish

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8.


----------



## Tish

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity


----------



## hollydolly

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity
9. A lifetime business class ticket to travel on any flight of my choice
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity
9. A lifetime business class ticket to travel on any flight of my choice
10. George Clooney knocking on my door begging for a date.  Not saying I'd take him up on it, just that I'm deserving...
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity
9. A lifetime business class ticket to travel on any flight of my choice
10. George Clooney knocking on my door begging for a date.  Not saying I'd take him up on it, just that I'm deserving...
11. The vaccine! The sooner the better!
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity
9. A lifetime business class ticket to travel on any flight of my choice
10. George Clooney knocking on my door begging for a date. Not saying I'd take him up on it, just that I'm deserving...
11. The vaccine! The sooner the better!
12. A Million dollars
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you deserve but don't have

1. A college degree
2. A medal for not killing some people. 
3. Another bathroom
4. More energy
5. A prison record (for minor missteps like MJ use in my youth that didn't affect my life but others who did the same went to jail)
6. Revenge
7. 16 years of child maintenance my ex husband never paid
8. My Sanity
9. A lifetime business class ticket to travel on any flight of my choice
10. George Clooney knocking on my door begging for a date. Not saying I'd take him up on it, just that I'm deserving...
11. The vaccine! The sooner the better!
12. A Million dollars
13. A never-ending packet of TimTams ( A chocolate-covered biscuit)


Books you have bought in the past year.

1.The Song of Achilles
​


----------



## Sunny

Books you have bought in the past year.

1.The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3.


----------



## Repondering

Books you have bought in the last year/

1.  The Song of Achilles
2.  Hamnet
3.  Dictionary of Medical Terms
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6.


----------



## StarSong

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.
​


----------



## Tish

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9.


----------



## Sunny

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9. The Lost Shtetl
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9. The Lost Shtetl
10. Doctoring Data- how to sort out medical advice from medical nonsense
11.


----------



## Tish

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9. The Lost Shtetl
10. Doctoring Data- how to sort out medical advice from medical nonsense
11. The name of the Rose
12.


----------



## Tish

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9. The Lost Shtetl
10. Doctoring Data- how to sort out medical advice from medical nonsense
11. The name of the Rose
12. Becoming
13.


----------



## StarSong

Books you have bought in the last year/

1. The Song of Achilles
2. Hamnet
3. Dictionary of Medical Terms
4. Journey to the light
5. The Yorkshire Shepherdess
6. I don't buy books anymore, but the hardback I'm currently borrowing from the library is _How I Learned to Understand the World_ by Hans Rosling
7.Lady in waiting: My extraordinary life in the shadow of the crown
8.3 women
9. The Lost Shtetl
10. Doctoring Data- how to sort out medical advice from medical nonsense
11. The name of the Rose
12. Becoming
13. Again, not bought but library borrowed: _Summer Hours at the Robbers Library_ by Sue Halpern

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars

1.  Ford v Ferrari 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

1.  Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3.


----------



## Repondering

1.  Ford v Ferrari  
2.  Brief Encounter 
3.  Tenet  
4.


----------



## tinytn

1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5.


----------



## Sunny

1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game  (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6.


----------



## Tish

1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7.


----------



## RubyK

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9.


----------



## Tish

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9. A Royal Night out 
10.


----------



## StarSong

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9. A Royal Night out 
10. Bad Education 
11.


----------



## Tish

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9. A Royal Night out 
10. Bad Education 
11. Temple Grandin  
12.


----------



## RadishRose

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9. A Royal Night out 
10. Bad Education 
11. Temple Grandin  
12. The Undoing (mini series) 
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

The last movie you watched and rate it between 1 - 5 stars
1. Ford v Ferrari 
2. Brief Encounter 
3. Tenet 
4.News of the world  
5. Molly's Game (can't find the stars, but I'd give it about 4)
6. Unhinged 
7. Love Guaranteed 
8. Old Acquaintance 
9. A Royal Night out 
10. Bad Education 
11. Temple Grandin  
12. The Undoing (mini series) 
13. Arsenic and Old Lace 


Favorite TV show past or Present
1.All in the family
2.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite TV show past or present

1.  All in the family
2.  Twilight Zone
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. WKRP in Cincinnati
5.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. WKRP in Cincinnati
5. Northern Exposure
6.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. WKRP in Cincinnati
5. Northern Exposure
6.Leave it to Beaver..
7.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9.


----------



## Tish

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9. N.C.I.S.
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9. N.C.I.S.
10. Wheel of Fortune
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9. N.C.I.S.
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Criminal Minds
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9. N.C.I.S.
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Criminal Minds
12. Jeopardy ( sadly we don't get it here any more )
13.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite TV show past or present

1. All in the family
2. Twilight Zone
3. I Love Lucy
4. Golden Girls
5. WKRP in Cincinnati
6. Northern Exposure
7. Leave it to Beaver..
8. House
9. N.C.I.S.
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Criminal Minds
12. Jeopardy ( sadly we don't get it here any more )
13. Six Feet Under

Names you've given pets and why:
1. Pudgy  (a chubby cat)


----------



## hollydolly

Names you've given pets and why:
1. Pudgy  (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell ... because she was a female JR   
3.


----------



## Repondering

Names you've given pets and why: 

1.  Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2.  Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3.  Buglet.  A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.


----------



## tinytn

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... (  Scottish Gaelic for Man or male  of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King) 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... (  Scottish Gaelic for Man or male  of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King) 
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7.


----------



## StarSong

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... (  Scottish Gaelic for Man or male  of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King) 
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.  
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King) 
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.  
8.  Boo .. loved Lobo's song:  Me, You and a dog named Boo
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King)
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.
8. Boo .. loved Lobo's song: Me, You and a dog named Boo
9. Bandit~ Because he was all white with a big black spot covering one         eye
10.


----------



## Sunny

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King)
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.
8. Boo .. loved Lobo's song: Me, You and a dog named Boo
9. Bandit~ Because he was all white with a big black spot covering one         eye
10. Oreo - A black and white kitten
11.


----------



## StarSong

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4.Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King)
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.
8. Boo .. loved Lobo's song: Me, You and a dog named Boo
9. Bandit~ Because he was all white with a big black spot covering one         eye
10. Oreo - A black and white kitten
11. Clancy - because he was an _Irish _Setter
12.


----------



## RubyK

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4. Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King)
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.
8. Boo .. loved Lobo's song: Me, You and a dog named Boo
9. Bandit~ Because he was all white with a big black spot covering one eye
10. Oreo - A black and white kitten
11. Clancy - because he was an _Irish _Setter
12. Willie for Willie Nelson cause I liked the name
13.


----------



## Tish

Names you've given pets and why:

1. Pudgy (a chubby cat)
2. Jacqueline Russell.....because she was a female JR
3. Buglet. A cat named after a girlfriend's Volkswagen.
4. Beauty ,,because she is an all black Cat, and she is a Beauty!
5. Faust of Bheinn'ree... ( Scottish Gaelic for Man or male of the mountain)... for our German shepherd ( aka King)
6. Sunny - because she was a golden retriever, the color of sunshine, and had a sunny disposition
7. Delilah, because she was an obstinate bully.
8. Boo .. loved Lobo's song: Me, You and a dog named Boo
9. Bandit~ Because he was all white with a big black spot covering one eye
10. Oreo - A black and white kitten
11. Clancy - because he was an _Irish _Setter
12. Willie for Willie Nelson cause I liked the name
13. Shnookims I have no idea why

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9. Morning Glory
10.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9. Morning Glory
10. Daisies
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9. Morning Glory
10. Daisies
11. Lilies
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9. Morning Glory
10. Daisies
11. Lilies
12. Poppies
13.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite flowers

1. Carnation
2. Foxglove
3. Peony
4. Roses
5. Tulips
6. Freesias
7. Amaryllis
8. Hollyhocks
9. Morning Glory
10. Daisies
11. Lilies
12. Poppies
13. Wisteria


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra  dark chocolates
3.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
4.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate  Syrup on Vanilla  ice cream
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate Syrup on Vanilla ice cream
9. Dove, Chocolate covered Raspberries
10


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate Syrup on Vanilla ice cream
9. Dove, Chocolate covered Raspberries
10.  Hot fudge on just about anything
11.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate Syrup on Vanilla ice cream
9. Dove, Chocolate covered Raspberries
10.  Hot fudge on just about anything
11. Creme de Cacao cordial
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate Syrup on Vanilla ice cream
9. Dove, Chocolate covered Raspberries
10.  Hot fudge on just about anything
11. Creme de Cacao cordial
12. Belgian choc Orange Bomb
13.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite chocolate concoction:

1. Dove brand minis: Little squares of dark chocolate with bits of almond
2. Lindt lindor extra dark chocolates
3.Jack Daniels liquor chocolate
4. Bendicks Bittermints
5. Devil's food cake
6. Double chocolate brownies (which I only make once or twice a year)
7. Dark choc tiffin
8. Hershey's Chocolate Syrup on Vanilla ice cream
9. Dove, Chocolate covered Raspberries
10. Hot fudge on just about anything
11. Creme de Cacao cordial
12. Belgian choc Orange Bomb
13. After Dinner mints


Alcoholic drinks

1. wine


----------



## StarSong

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5.


----------



## Sunny

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Cosmo
6.


----------



## StarSong

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6.


----------



## Sunny

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8.


----------



## Tish

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9.


----------



## Gemma

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9. White Russian
10.


----------



## Sunny

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9. White Russian
10. Beer
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9. White Russian
10. Beer
11.Pina Colada
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9. White Russian
10. Beer
11.Pina Colada
12. Sex on the beach
13.


----------



## Sunny

Alcoholic drinks

1. wine
2. Margarita (with salt, if you please)
3. Calisaya on the rocks
4. gin & tonic
5. Vodka martini (very dirty and with three olives, if you don't mind)
6. Frozen strawberry diaquiri
7. Cosmo (put back since it somehow got erased)
8. Jack Daniels
9. White Russian
10. Beer
11.Pina Colada
12. Sex on the beach
13. Manhattan

(Sex on the beach, Holly?  First time I ever heard of that one! I think I'll order it next time I venture into a restaurant or bar, just to see the look
on the server's face!)


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.


----------



## tinytn

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4. The ceiling
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree limbs
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6.Apples on the tree
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3.storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree Limbs
7.Apples on the tree
8.. Birds nest
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3. storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree Limbs
7. Apples on the tree
8. Birds nest
9. Raindrops 
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3. storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree Limbs
7. Apples on the tree
8. Birds nest
9. Raindrops
10.Roof on a house
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3. storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree Limbs
7. Apples on the tree
8. Birds nest
9. Raindrops
10.Roof on a house
11. Jet trails in the sky
12.


----------



## Tish

Things you can see by looking up:

1. Clouds
2. the sky
3. storm coming
4. The ceiling
5. the sun
6. Tree Limbs
7. Apples on the tree
8. Birds nest
9. Raindrops
10.Roof on a house
11. Jet trails in the sky
12.Electrical cables
13.


----------



## Repondering

Things you can see by looking up:

1.  Clouds
2.  The sky
3.  Storm coming
4.  The ceiling 
5.  The sun
6.  Tree limbs
7.  Apples on the tree
8.  Birds nest
9.  Rain drops
10  Roof on a house
11Jet trails in the sky
12 Electrical cables
13  Shooting stars


----------



## Repondering

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1.  Niels Bohr
2.


----------



## StarSong

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1.  Niels Bohr
2.  Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3.


----------



## Tish

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4.


----------



## hollydolly

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown-  I want him to take me back to the future 
5.


----------



## StarSong

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown-  I want him to take me back to the future 
5. Mahatma Gandhi 
6.


----------



## Sunny

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown- I want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Tish

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown- I want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8.


----------



## hollydolly

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown- I want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8. Ginger rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well) 
9.


----------



## Tish

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown- I want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8. Ginger rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well) 
9. Issac Newton
10.


----------



## StarSong

People from anytime whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown- I want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8. Ginger rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well) 
9. Issac Newton
10. Melinda Gates
11.


----------



## Repondering

People from any time whom you wish could be your mentor

1.  Niels Bohr
2.  Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3.  Leonardo Da Vinci
4.  Doc Brown - i want him to take me back to the future
5.  Mahatma Gandhi
6.  Michelle Obama
7.  Harriet Tubman
8.  Ginger Rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well)
9.  Isaac Newton
10.  Melinda Gates
11.  Dalai Lama 
12


----------



## Tish

People from any time whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown - i want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8. Ginger Rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well)
9. Isaac Newton
10. Melinda Gates
11. Dalai Lama
12.Albert Einstien
13.


----------



## StarSong

People from any time whom you wish could be your mentor

1. Niels Bohr
2. Fred Rogers (Mr. Rogers)
3. Leonardo Da Vinci
4. Doc Brown - i want him to take me back to the future
5. Mahatma Gandhi
6. Michelle Obama
7. Harriet Tubman
8. Ginger Rogers ( I can dance backwards and in high heels but she could teach me how to do it well)
9. Isaac Newton
10. Melinda Gates
11. Dalai Lama
12.Albert Einstien
13. Pope Francis

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy
1.  Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT0
2.


----------



## Sunny

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy
1.  Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT0
2.  Bacon!
3.


----------



## Repondering

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1.  Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2.  Bacon!
3.  Salmon and sardines
4.


----------



## Gemma

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper 
7.


----------



## Sunny

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8.


----------



## StarSong

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9.


----------



## Sunny

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9. Eggplant parmesan
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9. Eggplant parmesan
10. Stilton Cheese
11.


----------



## StarSong

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9. Eggplant parmesan
10. Stilton Cheese
11. Cole slaw and other salads with fresh cabbage
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9. Eggplant parmesan
10. Stilton Cheese
11. Cole slaw and other salads with fresh cabbage
12. smoked trout
13.


----------



## StarSong

Foods or spices that your parents didn't serve but you enjoy

1. Mayonnaise (for some reason we never had any in our house - I learned the marvels of this as a teenager with my first BLT)
2. Bacon!
3. Salmon and sardines
4. Grilled cheese sandwiches
5. Pizza
6. Black pepper
7. Shrimp
8. Thai food
9. Eggplant parmesan
10. Stilton Cheese
11. Cole slaw and other salads with fresh cabbage
12. smoked trout
13. Feta cheese

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1.  Denzel Washington
2.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1.  Denzel Washington
2.  Tom Hanks
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1.  Denzel Washington
2.  Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4.


----------



## tinytn

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7. Nicole Kidman
8.


----------



## StarSong

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7. Nicole Kidman
8. Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9.


----------



## Tish

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7. Nicole Kidman
8. Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9.Hugh Jackman
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7. Nicole Kidman
8. Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9. Hugh Jackman
10. Barbara Stanwyck
11.


----------



## Repondering

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1.  Denzel Washington
2.  Tom Hanks
3.  Judi Dench
4.  Liam Neeson
5.  Imelda Staunton
6.  Walter Matthau
7.  Nicole Kidman
8.  Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9.  Hugh Jackman
10.  Barbara Stanwyck
11.  Anthony Hopkins
12.


----------



## StarSong

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1.  Denzel Washington
2.  Tom Hanks
3.  Judi Dench
4.  Liam Neeson
5.  Imelda Staunton
6.  Walter Matthau
7.  Nicole Kidman
8.  Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9.  Hugh Jackman
10.  Barbara Stanwyck
11.  Anthony Hopkins
12.  Meryl Streep
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Actors/Actresses whose participation in a movie is enough to make you likely to watch it:

1. Denzel Washington
2. Tom Hanks
3. Judi Dench
4. Liam Neeson
5. Imelda Staunton
6. Walter Matthau
7. Nicole Kidman
8. Woody Harrelson (assuming the subject matter isn't too dark)
9. Hugh Jackman
10. Barbara Stanwyck
11. Anthony Hopkins
12. Meryl Streep
13. Jack Nickleson

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.


----------



## tinytn

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4.


----------



## Sunny

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4. Mel Gibson
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6.


----------



## Sunny

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7.


----------



## StarSong

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is.  
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry 
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is.  
8. Lauren Bacall...
9.


----------



## Tish

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is. 
8. Lauren Bacall...
9. Tom Cruise again.
10.


----------



## RadishRose

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is. 
8. Lauren Bacall...
9. Tom Cruise again.
10. Lindsay Lohan
11.


----------



## Sunny

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is. 
8. Lauren Bacall...
9. Tom Cruise again.
10. Lindsay Lohan
11. Nicole Kidman
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is. 
8. Lauren Bacall...
9. Tom Cruise again.
10. Lindsay Lohan
11. Nicole Kidman
12. Ditto Nicole kidman
13.


----------



## Sunny

(Although I have to admit she's been in several good movies and series. I try to ignore her terrible acting.)


----------



## Sunny

Who would you never watch in a movie or tv show
1.Tom Cruise
2.Tom Cruise also!
3. Lenny Henry
4. Mel Gibson
5. Catherine Tate
6. Tim Burton
7. Roseann Barr - I liked her old standup bits until I learned what kind of human she is. 
8. Lauren Bacall...
9. Tom Cruise again.
10. Lindsay Lohan
11. Nicole Kidman
12. Ditto Nicole kidman
13. Jon Voight


----------



## Sunny

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2.


----------



## StarSong

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8.


----------



## Tish

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9. Being able to visit friends in hospitals and care homes.
10.


----------



## tinytn

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9. Being able to visit friends in hospitals and care homes.
10.Having my son come home for a long visit..
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9. Being able to visit friends in hospitals and care homes.
10.Having my son come home for a long visit..
11. Going to museums, and libraries
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9. Being able to visit friends in hospitals and care homes.
10.Having my son come home for a long visit..
11. Going to museums, and libraries
12. Finally having an in-person visit with the new baby in our family
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things we are most looking forward to, when the pandemic is over;

1. Meeting with friends and family in restaurants
2. A backyard family barbecue
3. Travelling overseas
4. Family Gathering
5. Losing the mask
6. Running errands without a second thought.
7. travelling by tube
8. Going to the Gym
9. Being able to visit friends in hospitals and care homes.
10.Having my son come home for a long visit..
11. Going to museums, and libraries
12. Finally having an in-person visit with the new baby in our family
13. Being able to go on a cruise!

Your favorite kind of snack chip:
1. Sun chips - original flavor


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Your favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.


----------



## tinytn

our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6.


----------



## Sunny

our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7.


----------



## hollydolly

our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8


----------



## Tish

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9. Puft Hula Hoops 
10.


----------



## Gemma

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9. Puft Hula Hoops
10. Fritos
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9. Puft Hula Hoops
10. Fritos
11. Pretzels
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9. Puft Hula Hoops
10. Fritos
11. Pretzels
12. Crunchy Cheetos
13.


----------



## tinytn

Our favorite kind of snack chip:

1. Sun chips - original flavor
2. original Pringles
3.Corn Chips
4.regular Utz
5.Unsalted Potato chips.
6. Utz Ripple Chips
7. Smokey Bacon crisps ( they're called crisps here not chips)
8. Sourcream and onion
9. Puft Hula Hoops
10. Fritos
11. Pretzels
12. Crunchy Cheetos
13.Cheese and crackers


Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Fur lined boots
5.


----------



## hollydolly

lol @tinytn .....you repeated your own answer


----------



## Tish

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Fur lined boots
5. Hoodie
6.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Fur lined boots
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9. Knit Hat
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9. Knit Hat
10. Thermals
11.


----------



## Gemma

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9. Knit Hat
10. Thermals
11. Turtleneck
12.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9. Knit Hat
10. Thermals
11. Turtleneck
12. Thick socks
13.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 items you can wear when it cold outside.
1.Fur lined boots
2. Scarf
3. Gloves
4. Ear Muffs
5. Hoodie
6. Jacket
7.Long Johns.
8. Parka
9. Knit Hat
10. Thermals
11. Turtleneck
12. Thick socks
13.Coat



Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3.


----------



## Gemma

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4.  I'm Not The Only One  ~   Sam  Smith
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8.


----------



## RubyK

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.
​


----------



## Tish

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.Give me one reason - Tracy Chapman
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.Give me one reason - Tracy Chapman
10. Don't look back in anger - Oasis 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.Give me one reason - Tracy Chapman
10. Don't look back in anger - Oasis 
11. Without You - From My Fair Lady
12.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.Give me one reason - Tracy Chapman
10. Don't look back in anger - Oasis 
11. Without You - From My Fair Lady
12. One Less Bell to Answer - Fifth Dimension
13.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about breaking up

1.Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac
2. Breaking up is hard to do- Neil Sedaka
3. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. I'm Not The Only One ~ Sam Smith
5. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover by Paul Simon
6. Trying to get over you - Vince Gill
7. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons
8. It's Too Late - Carole King
9.Give me one reason - Tracy Chapman
10. Don't look back in anger - Oasis 
11. Without You - From My Fair Lady
12. One Less Bell to Answer - Fifth Dimension
13. Making Plans - Dolly Parton


----------



## Sunny

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2.


----------



## StarSong

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3.


----------



## Tish

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4.


----------



## Sunny

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5.


----------



## Gemma

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7.


----------



## Sunny

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon 
9


----------



## Sunny

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon 
9, Sleepless in Seattle
10.


----------



## StarSong

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon 
9, Sleepless in Seattle
10. The Sting 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon 
9, Sleepless in Seattle
10. The Sting 
11. Play Misty for Me
12.


----------



## Tish

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon
9, Sleepless in Seattle
10. The Sting
11. Play Misty for Me
12. The Fly
13.


----------



## StarSong

Older movies that can be watched on TV either free or very cheaply, that are worth watching again - or for the first time. By "older" I mean movies that are more than 20 years old. They don't have to be ancient.

1. All the President's Men
2. All About Eve (truth is I don't watch movies on TV unless it's Netflix or Prime, so I'm only guessing that this is available)
3. Rebecca
4. Best in Show (made in 2000)
5. The Notebook
6. ET
7. Lilies of the Field
8. Papillon
9, Sleepless in Seattle
10. The Sting
11. Play Misty for Me
12. The Fly
13. Moonstruck

Songs about love at first sight:
1.  I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## JustBonee

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2.  Call Me Maybe  ~   Carly Rae Jepsen
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2.  Call Me Maybe  ~   Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2.  Call Me Maybe  ~   Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2.  Call Me Maybe  ~   Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9. Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra
10.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9. Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra
10. If I Loved You - from Carousel
11,


----------



## Tish

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9. Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra
10. If I Loved You - from Carousel
11. Call me maybe - Carly Rae Jepsin
12.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9. Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra
10. If I Loved You - from Carousel
11. Call me maybe - Carly Rae Jepsin
12. A Heart Full of Love - from Les Miz
13.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about love at first sight:
1. I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles
2. Call Me Maybe ~ Carly Rae Jepsen
3. Crazy for you - Madonna
4. Some Enchanted Evening - Ezio Pinza
6. First time ever I saw your face- Roberta Flack
7. Love at first sight - Michael Bubble
8. You don't know my name - Alicia Keys
9. Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra
10. If I Loved You - from Carousel
11. Call me maybe - Carly Rae Jepsin
12. A Heart Full of Love - from Les Miz
13. Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder (love at first "sight" with his baby daughter)


----------



## StarSong

Songs about unrequited love:

1.  My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2,


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.


----------



## Tish

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9


----------



## Sunny

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9. The Pain of Loving You - Dolly Parton
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9. The Pain of Loving You - Dolly Parton
10. Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel
11


----------



## Sunny

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9. The Pain of Loving You - Dolly Parton
10. Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel
11. You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles
12.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9. The Pain of Loving You - Dolly Parton
10. Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel
11. You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles
12. Can't Get Used to Losing You - Andy Williams
13.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about unrequited love:

1. My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars
2, Like sister & brother - drifters
3. Just My Imagination - The Temptations
4. Layla - Derek & the Dominoes
5. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & the Dominoes (one of my favorite Eric Clapton songs!)
6. On My Own - from Les Miz
7.Put You in a Song- Keith Urban
8. Diamonds & Rust -Joan Baez
9. The Pain of Loving You - Dolly Parton
10. Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkel
11. You Don't Know Me - Ray Charles
12. Can't Get Used to Losing You - Andy Williams
13. Making Plans - Dolly Parton


----------



## Sunny

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2.


----------



## StarSong

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4,


----------



## Sunny

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6.


----------



## Tish

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8.


----------



## Gemma

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet 
9.


----------



## StarSong

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet
9. Puddles
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet
9. Puddles
10. Oasis
11.


----------



## Sunny

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet
9. Puddles
10. Oasis
11. Bay
12.


----------



## StarSong

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet
9. Puddles
10. Oasis
11. Bay
12. Bayou
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Bodies of water

1. Ocean
2. Lake
3. Loch
4, Stream
5. Lagoon
6. River
7. Sea
8. Rivulet
9. Puddles
10. Oasis
11. Bay
12. Bayou
13. Canal


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2.


----------



## StarSong

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.


----------



## Tish

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8.


----------



## Gemma

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09. Hairspray
10.


----------



## tinytn

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09. Hairspray
10.Hair Coloring
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09. Hairspray
10.Hair Coloring
11. stylists
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09. Hairspray
10.Hair Coloring
11. stylists
12.Curling iron
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things you'd find in the hair salon...

1. Dryer
2. Sink
3. Chairs
4. Hairbrush
5. Magazines
6. Shampoo
7.Brushes
8. Patrons
09. Hairspray
10.Hair Coloring
11. stylists
12.Curling iron
13. Mirrors


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5.


----------



## StarSong

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9. Rubies
10.


----------



## Tish

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9. Rubies
10. Garnet
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9. Rubies
10. Garnet
11. Hair
12.


----------



## Gemma

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9. Rubies
10. Garnet
11. Hair
12. Beets
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things which are naturally Red..*

1. Strawberries
2. Tomatoes
3. Catsup
4. Cherries
5. Blood
6. Radishes
7. Poppies
8. Raspberries
9. Rubies
10. Garnet
11. Hair
12. Beets
13. Ladybird


----------



## hollydolly

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2.


----------



## Gemma

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5.


----------



## StarSong

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7


----------



## StarSong

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar  
8.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar  
8. T=Rex
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 70's bands and singers

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar
8. T=Rex
9. Barry White
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 70's bands and singers

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar
8. T=Rex
9. Barry White
10. Sweet
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 70's bands and singers

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar
8. T=Rex
9. Barry White
10. Sweet
11. AC/DC
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 70's bands and singers

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar
8. T=Rex
9. Barry White
10. Sweet
11. AC/DC
12. Tymes
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 70's bands and singers

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith
3. Creedence Clearwater
4. Mud
5. Styx
6. showaddywaddy
7. Pat Benatar
8. T=Rex
9. Barry White
10. Sweet
11. AC/DC
12. Tymes
13. Rolling Stones


----------



## Sunny

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3.


----------



## StarSong

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle 
6. Spiders
7.


----------



## StarSong

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle 
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle 
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9.


----------



## Sunny

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle 
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9. Flies
10.


----------



## Tish

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9. Flies
10. Silverfish
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9. Flies
10. Silverfish
11. Maggots 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9. Flies
10. Silverfish
11. Maggots 
12. Bedbugs
13.


----------



## StarSong

Unpopular bugs:

1. Mosquito
2. Ants
3. Cockroaches
4. Moths
5. Beetle
6. Spiders
7. Aphids
8. Wasps
9. Flies
10. Silverfish
11. Maggots 
12. Bedbugs
13. Gnats

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3.


----------



## Sunny

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4.


----------



## Tish

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4.Dressmaking
5.


----------



## StarSong

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7.


----------



## tinytn

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8.


----------



## StarSong

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9. How to pain well..(art)
10.


----------



## Sunny

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9. How to pain well..(art)
10. Doing my tax return every year without a major struggle
11.


----------



## Patch

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9. How to pain well..(art)
10. Doing my tax return every year without a major struggle
11. Speak a second... or third... language, fluently.  
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9. How to pain well..(art)
10. Doing my tax return every year without a major struggle
11. Speak a second... or third... language, fluently.  
12. learn to cope with heights
13.


----------



## Sunny

Skills you never learned or developed well, but wish you had:

1. Play a musical instrument
2. Martial arts ( I went to a couple of lessons as a child but gave it up)
3. Riding a bicycle properly. (I can barely stay balanced on one. Never had one as a kid, and that's a hard skill to learn as an adult.)
4. Dressmaking
5. Ride (drive) a motorcycle
6. Hairdressing ( regardless of the state of the economy you can still earn a living)
7. To learn how to be a Magician .. I find it very interesting,,
8. Roller and ice skating passably well
9. How to pain well..(art)
10. Doing my tax return every year without a major struggle
11. Speak a second... or third... language, fluently.  
12. learn to cope with heights
13. Backing into a tight parking space on the first try


----------



## Sunny

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1.  Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2.


----------



## Patch

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.  
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.  
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.  
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.  
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. when lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light 
6.


----------



## Sunny

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.  
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. when lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light 
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7.


----------



## RubyK

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8.


----------



## StarSong

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.  
9.


----------



## Tish

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10.


----------



## RubyK

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10. People take pills without washing them down with a liquid.
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10. As soon as a man and a woman are remotely attracted to each other, they are panting their heads off and rolling around
    together, having frantic sex.
11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10. As soon as a man and a woman are remotely attracted to each other, they are panting their heads off and rolling around
   together, having frantic sex.
11. When Aliens invade the Earth it's always America in which they land
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10. As soon as a man and a woman are remotely attracted to each other, they are panting their heads off and rolling around
  together, having frantic sex.
11. When Aliens invade the Earth it's always America in which they land
12. From the old days:  The bad guy always wore a black hat
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 tired, worn-out cliches from the movies and TV (not verbal so much, more situational):

1. Women in restaurants eat nothing but salads.
2. One person with a handgun or knife takes out a dozen attackers firing automatic weapons.
3. women falling over every time they're chased ( that drives me nuts)
4. Deeply unflattering racist and ethnic stereotypes.
5. When lights are switched off in a scene and yet we can still see everything happening through a blue light
6. Smart-aleck kids who always have a wisecrack at the tip of their tongues
7. Women scantily clad in adventure movies while men are fully clothed and wearing leather boots
8. Laugh tracks "sweetening" moments that aren't at all funny.
9. There is wifi internet available anywhere.
10. As soon as a man and a woman are remotely attracted to each other, they are panting their heads off and rolling around
 together, having frantic sex.
11. When Aliens invade the Earth it's always America in which they land
12. From the old days:  The bad guy always wore a black hat
13. Always when someone goes shopping they come out with a baguette loaf sticking out of their bag


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins 
4. Conan- Doyle
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins 
4. Conan- Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins 
4. Conan- Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6. Danielle Steel 
7.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 popular Authors

1.  Agatha Christie
2.  Stephen King
3.  Suzanne Collins
4.  Conan Doyle
5.  J.K. Rowling
6.  Danielle Steele
7.  Bernard Cornwell
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 popular Authors

1.  Agatha Christie
2.  Stephen King
3.  Suzanne Collins
4.  Conan Doyle
5.  J.K. Rowling
6.  Danielle Steele
7.  Bernard Cornwell
8. Mark Twain
9.


----------



## StarSong

1.  Agatha Christie
2.  Stephen King
3.  Suzanne Collins
4.  Conan Doyle
5.  J.K. Rowling
6.  Danielle Steele
7.  Bernard Cornwell
8.  Mark Twain
9.  Liane Moriarty
10.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins
4. Conan Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6. Danielle Steele
7. Bernard Cornwell
8. Mark Twain
9. Liane Moriarty
10. Sue Monk Kidd
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins
4. Conan Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6. Danielle Steele
7. Bernard Cornwell
8. Mark Twain
9. Liane Moriarty
10. Sue Monk Kidd
11. James Patterson
12.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins
4. Conan Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6. Danielle Steele
7. Bernard Cornwell
8. Mark Twain
9. Liane Moriarty
10. Sue Monk Kidd
11. James Patterson
12. Anne Rice
13.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 popular Authors

1. Agatha Christie
2. Stephen King
3. Suzanne Collins
4. Conan Doyle
5. J.K. Rowling
6. Danielle Steele
7. Bernard Cornwell
8. Mark Twain
9. Liane Moriarty
10. Sue Monk Kidd
11. James Patterson
12. Anne Rice
13. Sue Grafton


----------



## Sunny

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1.  Decorative lamps
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1.  Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3.


----------



## Patch

tems you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with ink well
4.


----------



## Repondering

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1.  Decorative lamps
2.  Victorian tables
3.  Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4.  Books
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7


----------



## Sunny

.
Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8.


----------



## StarSong

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9. Stained  Glass
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9. Stained  Glass
10. Vintage brass ware 
11.


----------



## StarSong

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9. Stained  Glass
10. Vintage brass ware 
11. Sewing machines
12.


----------



## Sunny

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9. Stained  Glass
10. Vintage brass ware 
11. Sewing machines
12. Old jewelry
13.


----------



## StarSong

Items you might find in an antique shop:

1. Decorative lamps
2. Victorian tables
3. Old wooden school desk with inkwell
4. Books
5. Statues
6. Porcelain dolls
7. Top hat
8. Typewriters
9. Stained  Glass
10. Vintage brass ware 
11. Sewing machines
12. Old jewelry
13. Music boxes

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed: 

1. Cher


----------



## hollydolly

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed: 

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5.


----------



## RubyK

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6.


----------



## Sunny

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8.


----------



## Tish

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9.


----------



## Gemma

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9. Charo
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9. Charo
10. Rihanna
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9. Charo
10. Rihanna
11. Marilyn
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9. Charo
10. Rihanna
11. Marilyn
12. Shakira
13.


----------



## Sunny

Celebrities known by a single first name, no surname needed:

1. Cher
2. Madonna
3. Bono
4. Sting
5. Lady Gaga
6. Elvis
7. Adele
8. Pink
9. Charo
10. Rihanna
11. Marilyn
12. Shakira
13. Enya


----------



## Sunny

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2.


----------



## Patch

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites 
3. Comet
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites 
3. Comet
4. Kites
5.


----------



## Gemma

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9. Airplanes
10.


----------



## tinytn

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9. Airplanes
10.Bats
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9. Airplanes
10.Bats
11. Balloons
12.


----------



## Patch

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9. Airplanes
10.Bats
11. Balloons
12. Meteors 
13.


----------



## Tish

Things flying around up there:

1. Sun
2. Satellites
3. Comet
4. Kites
5. Drones
6. Birds
7. International Space Station
8. Moon
9. Airplanes
10.Bats
11. Balloons
12. Meteors
13. Hubble telescope

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5.


----------



## StarSong

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6.


----------



## Gemma

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Toaster
7.


----------



## Sunny

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9. Toaster
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9. Toaster
10. Blender
11.


----------



## tinytn

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9. Toaster
10. Blender
11.Pressure Cooker
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9. Toaster
10. Blender
11.Pressure Cooker
12. Alarm clock
13.


----------



## Sunny

Household appliances

1. Kettle
2. Dishwasher
3. Sweeper
4. washing machine
5. Microwave
6. Roomba vacuum cleaning robot
7. Air Fryer
8. TV
9. Toaster
10. Blender
11.Pressure Cooker
12. Alarm clock
13. Alexa "assistant"


----------



## Sunny

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2.


----------



## Patch

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3.


----------



## Sunny

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4.


----------



## Murrmurr

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5.


----------



## StarSong

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6.


----------



## Murrmurr

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8.


----------



## Murrmurr

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9. Telegraph
10,


----------



## StarSong

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9. Telegraph
10. USA Today 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9. Telegraph
10. USA Today 
11. Daily Mail
12.


----------



## Sunny

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9. Telegraph
10. USA Today 
11. Daily Mail
12. Boston Globe
13.


----------



## StarSong

Well- known newspapers, past or present:

1. New York Times
2. National Enquirer
3. Washington Post
4. Wall Street Journal
5. Los Angeles Times
6. Daily Sun
7. Financial Times
8. The Guardian
9. Telegraph
10. USA Today
11. Daily Mail
12. Boston Globe
13. Chicago Tribune

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3.  Hot fudge sundae
4.


----------



## Tish

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4.Fruit Salad
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4.Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4.Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9. Cheese & Crackers
10.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9. Cheese & Crackers
10. Tuna salad
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9. Cheese & Crackers
10. Tuna salad
11. Pavlova
12.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9. Cheese & Crackers
10. Tuna salad
11. Pavlova
12. Smoothies
13.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are assembled rather than cooked:
1. Sandwich
2. Salad
3. Hot fudge sundae
4. Fruit Salad
5. Trifle
6. Ice cream cone
7. Sushi
8. Quesadillas
9. Cheese & Crackers
10. Tuna salad
11. Pavlova
12. Smoothies
13. Chips and Hummus


----------



## Sunny

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2.


----------



## Tish

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4.


----------



## Gemma

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6.


----------



## Patch

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos 
7. Cowboy boots
8.


----------



## Repondering

Things seen in western movies:

1.  Cowboy hats
2.  Horses
3.  Saloons
4.  Outlaws
5.  Sheriff
6.  Lassos
7.  Cowboy boots
8.  Guys with guns
9.


----------



## tinytn

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys  playing cards
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys  playing cards
10. Deputies
11.


----------



## Gemma

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys playing cards
10. Deputies
11. Shootouts 
12.


----------



## Patch

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys playing cards
10. Deputies
11. Shootouts
12. Stagecoaches 
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys playing cards
10. Deputies
11. Shootouts 
12. Jail
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things seen in western movies:

1. Cowboy hats
2. Horses
3. Saloons
4. Outlaws
5. Sheriff
6. Lassos
7. Cowboy boots
8. Guys with guns
9. Cowboys playing cards
10. Deputies
11. Shootouts 
12. Jail
13. Oil wells


----------



## Sunny

Want to see a good western?  Yesterday I watched "Hell or High Water," starring Jeff Bridges. It's a modern western, and I thought it was brilliant. I had never heard of it until my daughter recommended it as this week's movie for our "movie night" zoom session. It's free on Hulu.


----------



## Sunny

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3.


----------



## tinytn

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3.Spring cleaning
4.


----------



## StarSong

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!! 
5.


----------



## Sunny

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!! 
5. Robins
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!! 
5. Robins (  by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7.


----------



## Sunny

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!! 
5. Robins (  by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!! 
5. Robins (  by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!!
5. Robins ( by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9. Hummingbirds
10.


----------



## Tish

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!!
5. Robins ( by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9. Hummingbirds
10.Allergies
11.


----------



## Sunny

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!!
5. Robins ( by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9. Hummingbirds
10.Allergies
11. Baseball
12.


----------



## Murrmurr

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!!
5. Robins ( by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9. Hummingbirds
10.Allergies
11. Baseball
12. Lawn mowing
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Spring is coming soon!

1. Daffodils
2. Sunshine
3. Spring cleaning
4. Tulips!!!!
5. Robins ( by holly... we have robins all year round in the uk)
6. Bluebells
7. Forsythia
8. Longer daylight hours
9. Hummingbirds
10.Allergies
11. Baseball
12. Lawn mowing
13. marigolds


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...
*
1. Exhaust
2


----------



## Patch

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights 
7. Brakes
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights 
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights 
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9. Radiator
10.


----------



## StarSong

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights 
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9. Radiator
10. Pistons
11.


----------



## Patch

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9. Radiator
10. Pistons
11. Transmission
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9. Radiator
10. Pistons
11. Transmission
12. Air filter
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Parts of a car...*

1. Exhaust
2. Steering wheel
3. Windscreen wipers
4. Engine
5. rear Axle
6. Headlights
7. Brakes
8. Gears
9. Radiator
10. Pistons
11. Transmission
12. Air filter
13. Tires

Comedians you find very amusing: 
1. Richard Pryor
2.


----------



## Sunny

Comedians you find very amusing: 
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3


----------



## Tish

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5.


----------



## Sunny

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.


----------



## tinytn

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7.


----------



## Murrmurr

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9


----------



## Patch

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9 Lily Tomlin
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9 Lily Tomlin
10. Bill Bailey
11.


----------



## Sunny

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9 Lily Tomlin
10. Bill Bailey
11. Bill Maher
12.


----------



## StarSong

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9 Lily Tomlin
10. Bill Bailey
11. Bill Maher
12. Michael Che
13.


----------



## Sunny

Comedians you find very amusing:
1. Richard Pryor
2. George Carlin
3. Kitty Flanagan
4. Foster Brooks
5. Jack Benny (going way back)
6.Carol Burnett
7. Louis C K
8. Ricky Gervais
9 Lily Tomlin
10. Bill Bailey
11. Bill Maher
12. Michael Che
13. Jimmy Durante


----------



## Sunny

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2.


----------



## StarSong

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!) 
3.


----------



## tinytn

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4.


----------



## Tish

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6,


----------



## StarSong

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7.


----------



## Sunny

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8.


----------



## StarSong

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9. Parents that bring their noisy kids or crying babies..!
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9. Parents that bring their noisy kids or crying babies..!
10. Te huge crowds on the concourse
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9. Parents that bring their noisy kids or crying babies..!
10. Te huge crowds on the concourse
11. Being stuck in an airport overnight, due to scheduling problems caused by the airline (happened to me!)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

3 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9. Parents that bring their noisy kids or crying babies..!
10. The huge crowds on the concourse
11. Being stuck in an airport overnight, due to scheduling problems caused by the airline (happened to me!)
12. Everyone pushing to get off on arrival
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 things about airline travel that you don't miss at all:

1. Going through security
2. Being crammed into smaller seats (and I'm not a big or tall person!)
3. The food they serve!
4. Grumpy passengers
5. Endless waiting
6. The nervousness I feel right before and during takeoffs and landing
7. Stale, germy air
8. Tiny bathrooms that are often a bit of a mess near the end of the flight
9. Parents that bring their noisy kids or crying babies..!
10. Te huge crowds on the concourse
11. Being stuck in an airport overnight, due to scheduling problems caused by the airline (happened to me!)
12. Everyone pushing to get off on arrival
13. Navigating unfamiliar airports, particularly foreign airports with very few English signs

Songs with a time in the title: 

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a time in the title: 

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with a time in the title: 

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning ..
4.


----------



## Tish

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning ..
4. It's five o'clock in the morning
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning ..
4. It's five o'clock in the morning
5. Moonlight serenade 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning ..
4. It's five o'clock in the morning
5. Moonlight serenade 
6. Nine to Five
7.


----------



## Repondering

Songs with a time in the title:

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3.  It's 4 in the morning
4.  It;s five o'clock in the morning
5.  Moonlight serenade
6.  Nine to Five
7.  'Round Midnight
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with a time in the title:

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3.  It's 4 in the morning
4.  It;s five o'clock in the morning
5.  Moonlight serenade
6.  Nine to Five
7.  'Round Midnight
8. It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a time in the title:

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3.  It's 4 in the morning
4.  It;s five o'clock in the morning
5.  Moonlight serenade
6.  Nine to Five
7.  'Round Midnight
8. It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9. High Noon
10.


----------



## StarSong

Songs with a time in the title:

1.  Midnight on the Oasis
2.  Three O'Clock in the Morning
3.  It's 4 in the morning
4.  It;s five o'clock in the morning
5.  Moonlight serenade
6.  Nine to Five
7.  'Round Midnight
8.  It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9.  High Noon
10. It's a Five o'clock World
11.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning
4. It;s five o'clock in the morning
5. Moonlight serenade
6. Nine to Five
7. 'Round Midnight
8. It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9. High Noon
10. It's a Five o'clock World
11. Wednesday Morning, 3 AM
12.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning
4. It;s five o'clock in the morning
5. Moonlight serenade
6. Nine to Five
7. 'Round Midnight
8. It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9. High Noon
10. It's a Five o'clock World
11. Wednesday Morning, 3 AM
12. Walking after Midnight - Patsy Cline
13.


----------



## tinytn

.....


----------



## tinytn

sorry  i messed up.. !!....


----------



## Tish

Songs with a time in the title:

1. Midnight on the Oasis
2. Three O'Clock in the Morning
3. It's 4 in the morning
4. It;s five o'clock in the morning
5. Moonlight serenade
6. Nine to Five
7. 'Round Midnight
8. It's 5 o'clock somewhere
9. High Noon
10. It's a Five o'clock World
11. Wednesday Morning, 3 AM
12. Walking after Midnight - Patsy Cline
13. I don't like Mondays


Sci-fi movies

1. Close encounters of the third kind


----------



## Citygirl

Sci-fi movies

1. Close encounters of the third kind
2. The Twilight Zone
3.


----------



## tinytn

Sci-fi movies

1. Close encounters of the third kind
2. The Twilight Zone
3.Godzilla
4.


----------



## Sunny

Sci-fi movies

1. Close encounters of the third kind
2. The Twilight Zone
3.Godzilla
4. 2001 - A Space Odyssey
5.


----------



## Repondering

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7.


----------



## Sunny

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7. Independence Day
8.


----------



## Repondering

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The flying Saucers
6.  Star Wars
7  Independence Day
8.  20 Million Miles to Earth
9.


----------



## StarSong

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7. Independence Day
8. 20 Million Miles to Earth
9. The Crawling Eye
10.


----------



## Sunny

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7. Independence Day
8. The Crawling Eye 
9. Black Mirror? (Not exactly a movie, but close.)
10.


----------



## tinytn

Sci-Fi movies

1. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. The Twilight Zone
3. Godzilla
4. 2001-A Space Odyssey
5. Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7. Independence Day
8. The Crawling Eye
9. Black Mirror? (Not exactly a movie, but close.)
10.Guardians of the Galaxy 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Sci-Fi movies

1. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. The Twilight Zone
3. Godzilla
4. 2001-A Space Odyssey
5. Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6. Star Wars
7. Independence Day
8. The Crawling Eye
9. Black Mirror? (Not exactly a movie, but close.)
10.Guardians of the Galaxy 
11. Fifth Element
12.


----------



## Repondering

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6.  Star Wars
7.  Independence Day
8.  20 Million Miles to Earth
9.  The Crawling Eye
10.  Black Mirror?  (Not exactly a movie, but close.)
11.  Guardians of the Galaxy
12.The Fifth Element
13.  The Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## StarSong

Sci-Fi movies

1.  Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.  The Twilight Zone
3.  Godzilla
4.  2001-A Space Odyssey
5.  Earth vs. The Flying Saucers
6.  Star Wars
7.  Independence Day
8.  20 Million Miles to Earth
9.  The Crawling Eye
10.  Black Mirror?  (Not exactly a movie, but close.)
11.  Guardians of the Galaxy
12.  The Day the Earth Stood Still
13. Killer Klowns From Outer Space

Events that changed your life dramatically: 

1. Getting married
2.


----------



## Repondering

Events that changed your life dramatically

1.  Getting married
2.  Moving to America
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4.


----------



## StarSong

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5.


----------



## Tish

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6.


----------



## StarSong

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8.


----------



## RubyK

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9. Moving to Spain
10.


----------



## Sunny

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9. Moving to Spain
10. Retiring from our jobs and moving to the west coast
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9. Moving to Spain
10. Retiring from our jobs and moving to the west coast
11. First time I ever worked in a non English speaking country 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9. Moving to Spain
10. Retiring from our jobs and moving to the west coast
11. First time I ever worked in a non English speaking country 
12. Becoming an empty nester
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Events that changed your life dramatically

1. Getting married
2. Moving to America
3. Putting husband into home
4. Getting my driver's license and buying a car - tickets to freedom
5. The birth of my Children
6. My younger sister's passing (I was only 5, but it changed me forever)
7. The death of my mother when I was a teen, and left to raise my siblings..
8. Moving to Minnesota
9. Moving to Spain
10. Retiring from our jobs and moving to the west coast
11. First time I ever worked in a non English speaking country 
12. Becoming an empty nester
13. After my house was burgled


----------



## hollydolly

*Careers you  might or wish you'd chosen 

1. Forensic scientist
2.*


----------



## StarSong

*Careers you might or wish you'd chosen 

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. *


----------



## Tish

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4.


----------



## Sunny

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7.


----------



## StarSong

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8.


----------



## Sunny

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9. Medical
10.


----------



## Tish

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9. Medical
10. Forensic investigator
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9. Medical
10. Forensic investigator
11. School Teacher
12.


----------



## tinytn

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9. Medical
10. Forensic investigator
11. School Teacher
12.A telephone operator
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Careers you might or wish you'd chosen

1. Forensic scientist
2. Logistics manager (for a trucking or other freight company)
3. Coroner
4. Writer of children's books
5. Researcher
6. An author
7. A medical researcher
8. Music teacher
9. Medical
10. Forensic investigator
11. School Teacher
12.A telephone operator
13. Photographic Journalist


----------



## hollydolly

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach 
2.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5.


----------



## Glowworm

Name 70's bands and singers..

1. Middle of the road
2. Aerosmith 
3. ABBA


----------



## Glowworm

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush


----------



## JustBonee

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablets


----------



## StarSong

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9. Sponges
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9. Sponges
10. Sink cleanser (Comet)
11.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9. Sponges
10. Sink cleanser (Comet)
11. Dish washer salt


----------



## hollydolly

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9. Sponges
10. Sink cleanser (Comet)
11. Dish washer salt
12. Dusters
13.


----------



## Tish

Things in the cupboard under the sink

1. Bleach
2. SOS pads
3. Garbage can
4. Furniture Polish
5. Bottle brush
6. Windex
7. Dish washer tablet
8. Extra bottle dish soap (Dawn)
9. Sponges
10. Sink cleanser (Comet)
11. Dish washer salt
12. Dusters
13.Paper towels


Musicals

1. Cats


----------



## Citygirl

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4.


----------



## StarSong

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6.


----------



## StarSong

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8.


----------



## tinytn

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9.


----------



## Glowworm

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10. Oklahoma
11.


----------



## Glowworm

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10. Oklahoma
11. Mamma Mia!


----------



## Sunny

Musicals

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10. Oklahoma
11. Ragtime
12.


----------



## Glowworm

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10. Oklahoma
11. Ragtime
12. Funny Girl
13.


----------



## StarSong

1. Cats
2. A Star Is Born
3. 7 brides for 7 brothers
4. Phantom
5. Sound of Music
6. My Fair Lady
7. The King and I
8. Beauty and the Beast
9. Les Miserables
10. Oklahoma
11. Ragtime
12. Funny Girl
13. South Pacific

Foods centered around pasta:
1.  Lasagna
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3.


----------



## Glowworm

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara


----------



## hollydolly

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5.


----------



## RubyK

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6.


----------



## Sunny

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7.


----------



## tinytn

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8,


----------



## hollydolly

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9.


----------



## StarSong

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9. Baked Ziti
10.


----------



## Tish

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9. Baked Ziti
10. Alfredo
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9. Baked Ziti
10. Alfredo
11. Tomato & Olive Penne
12.


----------



## StarSong

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9. Baked Ziti
10. Alfredo
11. Tomato & Olive Penne
12. Cacie e Pepe (just bought the ingredients for it today - will suspend my dietary rule about mostly avoiding cheese!)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods centered around pasta:
1. Lasagna
2. Linguine Salad
3. Pasta carbonara
4. Mac & Cheese
5. Spaghetti and Meatballs
6. Ravioli
7. Pasta Salad
8, Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo
9. Baked Ziti
10. Alfredo
11. Tomato & Olive Penne
12. Cacie e Pepe (just bought the ingredients for it today - will suspend my dietary rule about mostly avoiding cheese!)
13. Mushroom papardelle


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2.


----------



## Gemma

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6.


----------



## Gemma

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer


----------



## Sunny

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9. Wheelbarrow
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9. Wheelbarrow
10. Trellis
11.


----------



## Glowworm

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9. Wheelbarrow
10. Trellis
11. Gardening gloves
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9. Wheelbarrow
10. Trellis
11. Gardening gloves
12. Potting soil
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a garden shed

1. Lawnmower
2. Leaf Blower
3. Spade
4. Rake
5.Hoe
6. Hedge Trimmer
7. Weed killer
8. Shovel
9. Wheelbarrow
10. Trellis
11. Gardening gloves
12. Potting soil
13. Bags of mulch


----------



## Sunny

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2.


----------



## tinytn

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8.


----------



## Tish

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9.


----------



## Gemma

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9. Letters to the Editor
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9. Letters to the Editor
10. Obituaries
11.


----------



## tinytn

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9. Letters to the Editor
10. Obituaries
11.Advertizements
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9. Letters to the Editor
10. Obituaries
11.Advertizements
12. Crossword puzzle
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a newspaper:

1. Headlines
2. Comics
3. Weddings
4. Weather reports
5. Fish
6. News
7. Editorials
8. Classifieds
9. Letters to the Editor
10. Obituaries
11.Advertisements
12. Crossword puzzle
13. Finance


----------



## hollydolly

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2.


----------



## Gemma

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7.


----------



## StarSong

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things on a cruise ship*


1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9.


----------



## StarSong

*Things on a cruise ship*

1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9. Staterooms
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Things on a cruise ship*

1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9. Staterooms
10. Germs
11.


----------



## StarSong

*Things on a cruise ship*

1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9. Staterooms
10. Germs
11. People loading their plates at all-you-can-eat-buffets like it's going to be their last meal
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things on a cruise ship*

1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9. Staterooms
10. Germs
11. People loading their plates at all-you-can-eat-buffets like it's going to be their last meal
12. The Crew
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Things on a cruise ship*

1. swimming pool
2. Passengers
3. Casino
4. Restaurant
5. Lifeboats
6. Theatre
7. Bars
8. Shops
9. Staterooms
10. Germs
11. People loading their plates at all-you-can-eat-buffets like it's going to be their last meal
12. The Crew
13. A HUGE anchor
*
Desserts little kids love: *

1. Ice cream cones


----------



## Citygirl

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3.


----------



## Gemma

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4.


----------



## Tish

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5.


----------



## StarSong

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9. Ice-cream & jelly
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9. Ice-cream & jelly
10. Chocolate chip cookies
11.


----------



## StarSong

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9. Ice-cream & jelly
10. Chocolate chip cookies
11. Rice Krispie Treats 
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9. Ice-cream & jelly
10. Chocolate chip cookies
11. Rice Krispie Treats 
12. Chocolate cake with whipped cream frosting
13.


----------



## Tish

*Desserts little kids love:*

1. Ice cream cones
2. Hot Fudge Sundae
3. Cupcakes
4. Chocolate
5. Lollipops
6. Cotton Candy
7. Knickerbocker Glory
8. Candy Apples
9. Ice-cream & jelly
10. Chocolate chip cookies
11. Rice Krispie Treats 
12. Chocolate cake with whipped cream frosting
13. Iceblocks

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS


----------



## Gemma

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3.


----------



## tinytn

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4.


----------



## JustBonee

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows 
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8


----------



## Sunny

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9.


----------



## StarSong

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9. Kim's Convenience
10.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9. Kim's Convenience
10. Pointless
11.


----------



## StarSong

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9. Kim's Convenience
10. Pointless
11. The Good Girls
12.


----------



## Sunny

.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9. Kim's Convenience
10. Pointless
11. The Good Girls
12. Real Time with Bill Maher
13.


----------



## StarSong

T.V. Shows you like to watch

1.NCIS
2. Clarice
3. Wheel of Fortune
4. Jeopardy
5. David Attenborough nature shows
6. Criminal Minds
7. University Challenge
8. Rachel Maddow
9. Kim's Convenience
10. Pointless
11. The Good Girls
12. Real Time with Bill Maher
13. Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2.


----------



## Sunny

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3.


----------



## Tish

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4.


----------



## StarSong

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6.


----------



## tinytn

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8.


----------



## Sunny

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Books
9.


----------



## StarSong

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Shot glasses
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Shot glasses
9. Tea Pots
10.


----------



## StarSong

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Shot glasses
9. Tea Pots
10. Potholders
11. Locally made foods
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Shot glasses
9. Tea Pots
10. Potholders
11. Locally made foods
12. Vases
13.


----------



## Sunny

Mementos people buy in souvenir shops

1. Refrigerator magnets
2. Mugs
3. Spoons
4. Tee shirts
5. Tea towels
6. Books
7. Postcards
8. Shot glasses
9. Tea Pots
10. Potholders
11. Locally made foods
12. Vases
13. Bumper stickers


----------



## Sunny

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2.


----------



## Tish

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing 
4.


----------



## StarSong

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats) 
6.


----------



## Gemma

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding 
7.


----------



## tinytn

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8.


----------



## Gemma

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing
8. White water rafting
9.


----------



## Sunny

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8. Swimming
9.


----------



## Gemma

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing
8. Swimming
9. White water rafting
10.


----------



## Sunny

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8. Swimming
9. White water rafting
10. Ice skating
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8. Swimming
9. White water rafting
10. Ice skating
11. Deep sea diving
12.


----------



## Sunny

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8. Swimming
9. White water rafting
10. Ice skating
11. Deep sea diving
12. Fishing
13.


----------



## StarSong

Sports and activities on bodies of water

1. Sailing
2. Skiing
3. Para-sailing
4. Surfing
5. Barging ( narrowboats)
6. Paddleboarding
7.Canoing 
8. Swimming
9. White water rafting
10. Ice skating
11. Deep sea diving
12. Fishing
13. Jet skiing

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys


----------



## Sunny

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3.


----------



## StarSong

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4.


----------



## Gemma

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5.


----------



## Tish

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6.


----------



## Gemma

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. leash
8.


----------



## StarSong

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8.


----------



## Sunny

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9. kong
10.


----------



## SetWave

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9. kong
10. Poop Bags


----------



## Sunny

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9. kong
10. Poop Bags
11. Ball
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9. kong
10. Poop Bags
11. Ball
12. brush
13.


----------



## SetWave

Dog accessories:

1. Chew toys
2. Collar
3. Blanket
4. Bed
5. Coat
6. ID Tag w/phone number
7. Leash
8. Bowls for food and water
9. kong
10. Poop Bags
11. Ball
12. brush
13. Bone


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. *


----------



## Sunny

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
 2. My laptop
3. *


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5.
*


----------



## StarSong

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. *


----------



## Sunny

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
 6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8.*


----------



## StarSong

*Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people, *
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
*9. *


----------



## SetWave

Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people, 
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
9. My messy desk
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people, 
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
9. My messy desk
10. Google Home Hub
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people, 
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
9. My messy desk
10. Google Home Hub
11. Cell phone
12.


----------



## Tish

Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people,
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
9. My messy desk
10. Google Home Hub
11. Cell phone
12. The cat cleaning itself
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see from where you're sitting

1. A tree being blown very hard today
2. My laptop
3.My Television
4. My window
5. A large clock that ticks rather loudly
6. A beautiful picture painted by my late husband
7. A Framed picture of my daughter age 3 and another on the wall aged 44..taken this year
8. A sign I put over my computer years ago to calm me when I had to deal with truly horrible people,
_"Some people are mean and scary, but THEY CAN'T EAT YOU!"_
9. My messy desk
10. Google Home Hub
11. Cell phone
12. The cat cleaning itself
13. Headphones

Venues designed to entertain:
1.  Movie theaters
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Venues designed to entertain:
1.  Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5.


----------



## SetWave

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6.


----------



## Sunny

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7,


----------



## Pink Biz

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8.


----------



## Murrmurr

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9. Safari Parks
10.


----------



## Sunny

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9. Safari Parks
10. Amusement Parks
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9. Safari Parks
10. Amusement Parks
11. Skating rink
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9. Safari Parks
10. Amusement Parks
11. Skating rink
12. Public Aquarium
13.


----------



## Sunny

Venues designed to entertain:
1. Movie theaters
2. Circuses
3. Concerts
4. Cinemas
5. Auditorium
6. Sports arenas
7. Casinos
8. Veteran's Hall
9. Safari Parks
10. Amusement Parks
11. Skating rink
12. Public Aquarium
13. Dinner theaters


----------



## Sunny

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6.


----------



## Murrmurr

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7.


----------



## SetWave

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant 
8.


----------



## tinytn

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train 
9. Family gatherings that are not on Zoom
10.


----------



## Tish

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train
9. Family gatherings that are not on Zoom
10. Going to the Gym
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train
9. Family gatherings that are not on Zoom
10. Going to the Gym
11. Having a party!  
12.


----------



## RubyK

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train
9. Family gatherings that are not on Zoom
10. Going to the Gym
11. Having a party!
12. Sitting in the library reading magazines
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you are looking forward to being able to do once again:

1. Going to a ball game in person
2. Flying abroad
3. Lunching with friends
4. Hairdresser
5. Having a conversation with people and being able to see their entire face
6. Hugging my friends
7. Eating at my favorite restaurant
8. Traveling on a Train
9. Family gatherings that are not on Zoom
10. Going to the Gym
11. Having a party!
12. Sitting in the library reading magazines
13. Shopping at the mall


----------



## Sunny

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4.


----------



## Tish

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6.


----------



## Patch

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9. Because the Night - Patty Smyth
10.


----------



## Tish

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9. Because the Night - Patty Smyth
10.Tonight's the night Rod Stewart
11.


----------



## tinytn

Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9. Because the Night - Patty Smyth
10.Tonight's the night Rod Stewart
11.Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight  ~ the Spaniels
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9. Because the Night - Patty Smyth
10.Tonight's the night Rod Stewart
11.Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight  ~ the Spaniels
12. Saturday night's alright for fightin' - Elton John
13*


----------



## Sunny

*Songs about evening or nighttime:

1. Tonight (from West Side Story)
2. Black Night -deep Purple
3. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater
4. You shook me all night long -AC/DC
5. from here to the moon and back
6. Help Me Make It Through The Night - Sammi Smith
7. In the air tonight - Phil Collins
8. Starry Starry Night - Don McClean
9. Because the Night - Patty Smyth
10.Tonight's the night Rod Stewart
11.Goodnight Sweetheart Goodnight ~ the Spaniels
12. Saturday night's alright for fightin' - Elton John
 13. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez

Somebody else start the next one, please.*


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2.


----------



## Sunny

hings in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3.


----------



## tinytn

what are hing's ? 

hings in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9. Toilet parts
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9. Toilet parts
10. Screwdriver
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9. Toilet parts
10. Screwdriver
11. WD-40
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9. Toilet parts
10. Screwdriver
11. WD-40
12. Tap washers
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a Plumbers' Toolbox

1. PTFE tape
2. "Snake"
3. Hack Saw
4. Pipe Wrench
5. Shovel (a BIG toolbox)
6. Tape Measure
7. Hose clamps
8. Flashlight
9. Toilet parts
10. Screwdriver
11. WD-40
12. Tap washers
13. A hammer - for when all else fails! 

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3.


----------



## Gemma

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5.


----------



## Tish

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6.


----------



## RadishRose

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7.Frozen Waffles
8.


----------



## SetWave

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!
9. Reheat soup
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!
9. Reheat soup
10. Frozen vegetables
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!
9. Reheat soup
10. Frozen vegetables
11. Bacon (best way to cook it!)
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!
9. Reheat soup
10. Frozen vegetables
11. Bacon (best way to cook it!)
12. Butter - to soften it
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you put in a microwave:

1. Coffee that needs reheating
2. shelled eggs
3. Frozen TV dinner
4. Tea
5. Potatoes
6. Reheating leftovers
7. Frozen Waffles
8. NOTHING metallic!!!
9. Reheat soup
10. Frozen vegetables
11. Bacon (best way to cook it!)
12. Butter - to soften it
13. heat Pad


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4.


----------



## SetWave

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5.


----------



## Tish

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu 
8.


----------



## SetWave

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu 
8. Mice
9.


----------



## tinytn

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu
8. Mice
9. Desserts
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Cups
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu
8. Mice
9. Desserts
10.Cups
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu
8. Mice
9. Desserts
10.Cups
11. Coffee
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu
8. Mice
9. Desserts
10.Cups
11. Coffee
12. Eating utensils
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things in a Cafe/diner

1.Tables
2. Plates
3. Counter
4. Customers
5. Waiters
6. Food
7. Menu
8. Mice
9. Desserts
10.Cups
11. Coffee
12. Eating utensils
13. Salt & Pepper

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day. 

1.  The color green
2.


----------



## tinytn

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6.


----------



## SetWave

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8


----------



## Tish

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9.


----------



## Murrmurr

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9. Corned Beef and Cabbage
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9. Corned Beef and Cabbage
10. Claddagh Ring
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9. Corned Beef and Cabbage
10. Claddagh Ring
11. Green  Beer
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9. Corned Beef and Cabbage
10. Claddagh Ring
11. Green  Beer
12. Shamrocks
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you associate with the Irish or St. Patrick's Day.

1. The color green
2. The Blarney Stone
3. Pot of Gold
4. Leprechauns
5. Food
6. Fun
7. Guinness
8. Clover
9. Corned Beef and Cabbage
10. Claddagh Ring
11. Green  Beer
12. Shamrocks
13. Irish music

Things you put in soup:

1.  Carrots


----------



## SetWave

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4.


----------



## Tish

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5.


----------



## Gemma

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9. Peas
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9. Peas
10. A can of refried beans (a wonderful thickener for too thin broth!)
11.


----------



## SetWave

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9. Peas
10. A can of refried beans (a wonderful thickener for too thin broth!)
11. My Spoon
12.


----------



## tinytn

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9. Peas
10. A can of refried beans (a wonderful thickener for too thin broth!)
11. My Spoon
12. Dumplings
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you put in soup:

1. Carrots
2. Chicken stock
3. Noodles
4. Celery
5. Chicken
6. Lentils
7. Onions
8. Potatoes
9. Peas
10. A can of refried beans (a wonderful thickener for too thin broth!)
11. My Spoon
12. Dumplings
13.Broccoli


Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2.


----------



## SetWave

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese


----------



## JustBonee

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3.  Avocado

4.


----------



## Sunny

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3.  Avocado
4. Corned beef
5.


----------



## Gemma

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7.


----------



## tinytn

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8.


----------



## StarSong

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato 
9.


----------



## SetWave

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato
9. Onion (none for me please)
10.


----------



## Gemma

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato
9. Onion (none for me please)
10. Salsa
11


----------



## Citygirl

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato
9. Onion (none for me please)
10. Salsa
11. Egg Salad
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato
9. Onion (none for me please)
10. Salsa
11. Egg Salad
12. Banana
13.


----------



## Sunny

Sandwich fillings

1. Ham
2. Cheese
3. Avocado
4. Corned beef
5. Pastrami
6. Turkey
7. Sliced Chicken
8. Hummus, Lettuce and Tomato
9. Onion (none for me please)
10. Salsa
11. Egg Salad
12. Banana
13. Roast beef


----------



## Sunny

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear 
7. Nightgown 
8.


----------



## Tish

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9. Shorts
10.


----------



## Sunny

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9. Shorts
10. Birthday suit?
11.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9. Shorts
10. Birthday suit?
11. Negligee
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9. Shorts
10. Birthday suit?
11. Negligee
12. Eye Mask
13.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing to sleep in:

1. Flannel nightshirt
2. Oversized tee shirt
3. Pyjamas
4. My clothes - during those (now rare) times when I was just too exhausted to change
5. Onesie
6. Underwear
7. Nightgown
8. Socks
9. Shorts
10. Birthday suit?
11. Negligee
12. Eye Mask
13. Ear plugs

Foods you might buy at a deli counter: 

1.  Potato salad
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.


----------



## tinytn

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.Sliced Baloney 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.Sliced Baloney 
7. Coleslaw
8.


----------



## Tish

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9. Potato salad
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6.Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9. Potato salad
10. Prosciutto
11.


----------



## SetWave

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6. Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9. Potato salad
10. Prosciutto
11. A sandwich
12


----------



## RadishRose

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6. Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9. Potato salad
10. Prosciutto
11. A sandwich
12. Sliced roast beef
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you might buy at a deli counter:

1. Potato salad
2. Cheese
3. Corned beef
4. Pickled Eggs
5. Salami
6. Sliced Baloney
7. Coleslaw
8. Cabanosi
9. Potato salad
10. Prosciutto
11. A sandwich
12. Sliced roast beef
13. Parma Ham


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2.


----------



## Sunny

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4.


----------



## tinytn

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6.


----------



## StarSong

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels 
8.


----------



## Sunny

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels 
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9.


----------



## Tish

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9. White boots
10.


----------



## tinytn

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9. White boots
10.Pant Suits
11,


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9. White boots
10.Pant Suits
11, Beehive
12.


----------



## Sunny

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9. White boots
10.Pant Suits
11, Beehive
12. Frosty pink lipstick
13.


----------



## StarSong

Fashion Items from the 60's...

1. Mini skirts
2. Poodle skirts
3. Bell Bottoms
4. Saddle Shoes
5. Stirrup Pants
6. Neon dresses
7. Stiletto heels
8. Tie-dyed shirts
9. White boots
10.Pant Suits
11, Beehive
12. Frosty pink lipstick
13. Pedal pusher pants

Types of weather: 
1. Thunder and lightning
2.


----------



## Sunny

Types of weather: 
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of weather:
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane 
4.


----------



## tinytn

Types of weather:
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5.


----------



## StarSong

Types of weather:
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6.


----------



## Sunny

Types of weather:
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of weather:
1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8.


----------



## SetWave

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9. Ice Storm
10.


----------



## tinytn

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9. Ice Storm
10. Windy
11.


----------



## StarSong

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9. Ice Storm
10. Windy
11. Tornadoes
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9. Ice Storm
10. Windy
11. Tornadoes
12. Floods 
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of weather:

1. Thunder and lightning
2. Sunny
3. Hurricane
4. Snow
5. Cloudy
6. Rainy
7. Blizzard
8. Stormy
9. Ice Storm
10. Windy
11. Tornadoes
12. Floods
13. Windy

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2.


----------



## SetWave

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3.


----------



## Sunny

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5.


----------



## Sunny

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5.  Cape Fear
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5.  Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7.


----------



## StarSong

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

​Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. The Shining
10.


----------



## StarSong

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. The Shining
10. Charade
11.


----------



## Sunny

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. The Shining
10. Charade
11. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
12.


----------



## tinytn

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. The Shining
10. Charade
11. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
12. The Girl on the Train
13.


----------



## StarSong

Thriller Movies

1. Mysery
2. Psycho
3. Unfaithful
4. Play Misty for me
5. Cape Fear
6. Dog Day Afternoon
7. Wait Until Dark
8. The Silence of the Lambs
9. The Shining
10. Charade
11. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
12. The Girl on the Train
13. Se7en

Red foods: 
1. Tomato sauce
2.


----------



## SetWave

Red foods: 
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3.


----------



## Sunny

Red foods: 
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6.


----------



## Sunny

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7.


----------



## Gemma

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8.


----------



## Tish

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9.


----------



## Sunny

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9. Raspberries
10.


----------



## Gemma

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9. Raspberries
10. Watermelon
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9. Raspberries
10. Watermelon
11. Grapefruit
12


----------



## Sunny

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9. Raspberries
10. Watermelon
11. Grapefruit
12. Red jello
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Red foods:
1. Tomato sauce
2. Cherries
3. Meatballs and spaghetti
4. Beets
5. Strawberries
6. Radishes
7. Cranberries
8. Tomato soup
9. Raspberries
10. Watermelon
11. Grapefruit
12. Red jello
13. Red velvet Cake


----------



## hollydolly

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3.


----------



## StarSong

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders 
6.


----------



## SetWave

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders 
6. Monk
7.


----------



## Tish

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8.


----------



## Sunny

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9. Killing Eve
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9. Killing Eve
10. Criminal Minds
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9. Killing Eve
10. Criminal Minds
11. Broadchurch
12


----------



## StarSong

Name TV Crime Dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9. Killing Eve
10. Criminal Minds
11. Broadchurch
12. Magnum, P.I. 
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name tv crime dramas

1. Poirot
2. Inspector Morse
3. Columbo
4. Bosch
5. Midsomer Murders
6. Monk
7. The Closer
8. Luther
9. Killing Eve
10. Criminal Minds
11. Broadchurch
12. Magnum, P.I.
13. Law and Order


----------



## Sassycakes

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5.


----------



## SetWave

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6.


----------



## StarSong

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona 
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona 
7. Gulf Coast
8.


----------



## Tish

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona
7. Gulf Coast
8. Forster
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona
7. Gulf Coast
8. Forster
9. Cyprus
10.


----------



## Tish

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona
7. Gulf Coast
8. Forster
9. Cyprus
10. Green bay point
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona
7. Gulf Coast
8. Forster
9. Cyprus
10. Green bay point
11. isle of Arran
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name your favorite vacation spot

1. Miami
2.Southern Spain
3. Caribbean Islands
4. Canada
5. My House
6. Barcelona
7. Gulf Coast
8. Forster
9. Cyprus
10. Green bay point
11. isle of Arran
12. Maine


*Name songs  with numbers in the Title*
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2.


----------



## SetWave

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3.


----------



## StarSong

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5.


----------



## StarSong

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6.


----------



## RadishRose

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another   ~  Blondie
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another   ~  Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another ~ Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
10.                        





 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Tish

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another ~ Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
10. One
11


----------



## hollydolly

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another ~ Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
10. One
11 500 miles - Proclaimers
12.


----------



## Gemma

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another ~ Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
10. One
11 500 miles - Proclaimers
12. It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye and Kim Weston
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name songs with numbers in the Title
1. Three Times a Lady.... The Commodores.
2. High-Fiving MF -- Local H
3. One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
4. 99 Red Balloons - Nina
5. A Million Miles Away - The Plimsouls
6. Eight Days A Week
7. One Way or Another ~ Blondie
8. 19th Nervous Breakdown
9. Nine to Five - Dolly Parton
10. One
11 500 miles - Proclaimers
12. It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye and Kim Weston
13. You're sixteen - Ringo Starr


----------



## hollydolly

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2.


----------



## Gemma

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7.


----------



## Kaila

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise


----------



## StarSong

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9. Marmite
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9. Marmite
10.Relish
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9. Marmite
10.Relish
11. Honey
12.


----------



## Kaila

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9. Marmite
10.Relish
11. Honey
12. WheatGerm
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you buy in Jars.. ( that's glass jars not cans)

1. Jam
2. Olives
3. Spices
4. Peanut Butter
5. Orange Marmalade
6. Marinated Artichokes
7. Mayonnaise
8. Pickles
9. Marmite
10.Relish
11. Honey
12. WheatGerm
13. Vegemite


T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3.


----------



## Sunny

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5.


----------



## SetWave

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6.


----------



## Citygirl

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7.


----------



## Sunny

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8.


----------



## StarSong

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9.


----------



## JustBonee

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9.  Modern Family
10.


----------



## SetWave

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9. Modern Family
10. All in the Family
11.


----------



## Sunny

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9. Modern Family
10. All in the Family
11. Law and Order
12.


----------



## hollydolly

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9. Modern Family
10. All in the Family
11. Law and Order
12. Dallas
13.


----------



## SetWave

T.V. Series

1. N.C.I.S
2. EastEnders
3. The Crown
4. Broadchurch
5. Broad City
6. Lonesome Dove
7. The West Wing
8. The Good Girls
9. Modern Family
10. All in the Family
11. Law and Order
12. Dallas
13. I Love Loosely (er I mean Lucy)


----------



## SetWave

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers 
5. Celtic
6.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers 
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8.


----------



## SetWave

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9. Chicago Bears
10.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9. Chicago Bears
10. Melbourne Storm
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9. Chicago Bears
10. Melbourne Storm
11. Los Angeles Lakers
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9. Chicago Bears
10. Melbourne Storm
11. Los Angeles Lakers
12. Chelsea
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Sports Teams

1. CAL Bears
2. Los Angeles Dodgers
3. The Wallabies
4. Green Bay Packers
5. Celtic
6. NY Yankees
7. Pittsburgh Steelers
8. The Bad News Bears
9. Chicago Bears
10. Melbourne Storm
11. Los Angeles Lakers
12. Chelsea
13. Washington Nationals


----------



## Sunny

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3.


----------



## StarSong

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5


----------



## StarSong

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7.


----------



## Tish

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9. Brush
10.


----------



## SetWave

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9. Brush
10. Canvas
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9. Brush
10. Canvas
11. Acrylics
12.


----------



## StarSong

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9. Brush
10. Canvas
11. Acrylics
12. Marble
13.


----------



## RadishRose

Art media:

1. Oil paints
2. Pastels
3. Pencils
4. collaging
5. Clay
6. Charcoal
7. Crayons
8. Mosaic
9. Brush
10. Canvas
11. Acrylics
12. Marble
13. Pen and Ink


----------



## RadishRose

Sandwiches

1. Tuna salad


----------



## hollydolly

Sandwiches

1. Tuna salad
2. Chips
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4.


----------



## StarSong

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie  & black grapes 
6.


----------



## Gemma

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck 
7.


----------



## tinytn

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9. Egg & cress
10.


----------



## Tish

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9. Egg & cress
10. Salmon
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9. Egg & cress
10. Salmon
11. Cheese
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9. Egg & cress
10. Salmon
11. Cheese
12. Chicken & Mayo
13


----------



## StarSong

Sandwiches

1.Tuna Salad
2.Chips
3.BLT (Bacon, Lettuce, tomato)
4. Lettuce, tomato and hummus
5. Brie & black grapes
6. Beef on Weck
7.Ham Sandwich
8. Turkey and Swiss
9. Egg & cress
10. Salmon
11. Cheese
12. Chicken & Mayo
13. Peanut butter & Jelly

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4.


----------



## StarSong

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5.


----------



## JustBonee

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight  Zone
6.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight  Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight  Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8.


----------



## StarSong

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight  Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9.


----------



## Tish

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9. Gilligans Island
10.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9. Gilligans Island
10. Flipper
11.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9. Gilligans Island
10. Flipper
11. The Ed Sullivan Show
12.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9. Gilligans Island
10. Flipper
11. The Ed Sullivan Show
12. The littlest Hobo
13.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows that you watched in the 1960s
1. Bonanza
2. Top Cat
3. My 3 Sons
4. The Lone Ranger
5. Twilight Zone
6. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
7. William tell
8. The Monkees
9. Gilligans Island
10. Flipper
11. The Ed Sullivan Show
12. The littlest Hobo
13. Leave it to Beaver


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2,


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse  - from the Inspector Morse series
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse  - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse  - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector  Gadget .. series
7.


----------



## StarSong

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector  Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector  Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector  Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9. Hannibel Lechter - The Silence of the Lambs
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector  Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9. Hannibal Lecter - The Silence of the Lambs
10.  Eustacia Vye -The return of the Native 
11.


----------



## Tish

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9. Hannibal Lecter - The Silence of the Lambs
10. Eustacia Vye -The return of the Native
11. Heathcliff -Wuthering Heights
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9. Hannibal Lecter - The Silence of the Lambs
10. Eustacia Vye -The return of the Native
11. Heathcliff -Wuthering Heights
12.Bathsheba Everdene - Far from the Madding Crowd
13.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hieronymus Bosch, from the show "Bosch"
2, Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore - Harry Potter
3. Chief Inspector Endeavor Morse - from the Inspector Morse series
4. Abel Magwitch - Great Expectations
5. Dexter Morgan - From "Dexter"
6. Inspector Gadget .. series
7. Dr. Frank N Furter - Rocky Horror Show
8. Milo Minderbender- Catch 22
9. Hannibal Lecter - The Silence of the Lambs
10. Eustacia Vye -The return of the Native
11. Heathcliff -Wuthering Heights
12.Bathsheba Everdene - Far from the Madding Crowd
13. Lucifer Morningstar - TV show "Lucifer"

Let's do this one again, it's fun!


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2. Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2. Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4.


----------



## Sunny

201
Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2. Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6.


----------



## StarSong

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8.


----------



## StarSong

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9. Estella Havisham - Great Expectations
10.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9. Estella Havisham - Great Expectations
10. Severus Snape - Harry Potter
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9. Estella Havisham - Great Expectations
10. Severus Snape - Harry Potter
11. Forrest Gump- Forrest Gump
12.


----------



## Sunny

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3.  Butters Stotch  ~  South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9. Estella Havisham - Great Expectations
10. Severus Snape - Harry Potter
11. Forrest Gump- Forrest Gump
12. Cruella Deville - 101 Dalmations
13.


----------



## Tish

Leading characters in books, movies or series, with extremely unusual names:

1. Hermione Granger - Harry Potter's friend
2 Beauregard Wilkes - Gone with the wind
3. Butters Stotch ~ South Park
4. Bottom - in A Midsummer Night's Dream
5. Cosette Fauchelevent - Les Miserables
6. Katniss Everdeen - The Hunger Games
7. Ebenezer Scrooge - A Christmas Carol
8. Marge-a-reen (Butters's alter ego) - South Park
9. Estella Havisham - Great Expectations
10. Severus Snape - Harry Potter
11. Forrest Gump- Forrest Gump
12. Cruella Deville - 101 Dalmations
13. Scarlette O'hara


Sport events

1. U.S Open
2.


----------



## Sunny

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3.


----------



## SetWave

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5.


----------



## Sunny

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7.


----------



## SetWave

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9


----------



## JustBonee

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9.  NFL  Draft
10.


----------



## Sunny

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9.  NFL  Draft
10. The Olympics
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9.  NFL  Draft
10. The Olympics
11. English Football League 
12.


----------



## SetWave

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9. NFL Draft
10. The Olympics
11. English Football League
12. Kids kicking a ball around in the park
13.


----------



## Sunny

Sport events

1. U.S Open
2. World Series
3. NCAA Final Four
4. Formula 1
5. Super Bowl
6. Grand National
7. Big Stick LogJam
8. Wimbledon Championship Tennis
9. NFL Draft
10. The Olympics
11. English Football League
12. Kids kicking a ball around in the park
13. World Cup (Soccer)


----------



## Sunny

Kids in movies:

1.  Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2.


----------



## StarSong

Kids in movies:

1.  Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial
3.


----------



## Sunny

Kids in movies:

1.  Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5.


----------



## StarSong

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6.


----------



## Sunny

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9. Elizabeth Taylor in National Velvet
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9. Elizabeth Taylor in National Velvet
10.Jay North - Dennis the Menace
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9. Elizabeth Taylor in National Velvet
10.Jay North - Dennis the Menace
11. Bonnie Blue  Butler ~  Gone With The Wind
12.


----------



## SetWave

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9. Elizabeth Taylor in National Velvet
10. Jay North - Dennis the Menace
11. Bonnie Blue Butler ~ Gone With The Wind
12. Tatum O'Neal -- Paper Moon
13.


----------



## Tish

Kids in movies:

1. Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz
2. E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - several children
3. The kids playing band music in The Music Man
4. Shirley Temple - several movies
5. Peter Pan - several children
6. Harry Potter and his classmates
7. The Little Rascals
8. Jemima Potts & brother - Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang
9. Elizabeth Taylor in National Velvet
10. Jay North - Dennis the Menace
11. Bonnie Blue Butler ~ Gone With The Wind
12. Tatum O'Neal -- Paper Moon
13. Home alone

Songs with  a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with  a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3.


----------



## Gemma

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4.


----------



## SetWave

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5.


----------



## RadishRose

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow


----------



## JustBonee

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6.  Purple  Rain   ~  Prince
7.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6.  Purple  Rain   ~  Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6.  Purple  Rain   ~  Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lightening Strikes - Lou Christie 
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6. Purple Rain ~ Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lighteni Strikes - Lou Christieng
9.November Rain~Guns N' Roses
10.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6. Purple Rain ~ Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lighteni Strikes - Lou Christieng
9.November Rain~Guns N' Roses
10. Who'll Stop the Rain - Credence Clearwater (not really about rain)
11.


----------



## StarSong

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6. Purple Rain ~ Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lightening Strikes - Lou Christie
9.November Rain~Guns N' Roses
10. Who'll Stop the Rain - Credence Clearwater (not really about rain)
11. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
12.

p.s. Happened to hear Lightning Strikes just the other day - first time in AGES


----------



## JustBonee

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6. Purple Rain ~ Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lightening Strikes - Lou Christie
9.November Rain~Guns N' Roses
10. Who'll Stop the Rain - Credence Clearwater (not really about rain)
11. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
12.  Windy  ~  The Association
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with a weather event in them

1. Stormy weather- Etta James
2. September in the rain - Dinah Washington
3. Got Some Rock & Roll Thunder - AC/DC
4. Riders on the Storm -- The Doors
5. Let It Snow
6. Purple Rain ~ Prince
7. Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver
8.Lightening Strikes - Lou Christie
9.November Rain~Guns N' Roses
10. Who'll Stop the Rain - Credence Clearwater (not really about rain)
11. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
12.  Windy  ~  The Association
13.Ain't no sunshine - Bill Withers..


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2.


----------



## StarSong

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4.


----------



## StarSong

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6.


----------



## StarSong

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks 
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8.


----------



## StarSong

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks 
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9.


----------



## Sunny

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks 
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (He's a good writer also!)
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician) 
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks 
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (He's a good writer also!)
10. A life in Questions -Jeremey Paxman 
11.


----------



## Tish

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician)
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (He's a good writer also!)
10. A life in Questions -Jeremey Paxman
11. Finding Freedom - Carolyn Durand and Omid Scobie
12.


----------



## RubyK

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician)
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (He's a good writer also!)
10. A life in Questions -Jeremey Paxman
11. Finding Freedom - Carolyn Durand and Omid Scobie
12. Troublemaker - Leah Remini
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographies /Autobiographies you've read...*

1. I Talk too much - Francis Rossi
2. Educated - Tara Westover
3. Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor- Adam Kay
4. Robin - Biography of Robin Williams
5. The Benn Diaries - Tony Benn ( UK politician)
6. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks
7. Diana in Private - Lady Colin Campbell
8. Becoming - Michelle Obama
9. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (He's a good writer also!)
10. A life in Questions -Jeremey Paxman
11. Finding Freedom - Carolyn Durand and Omid Scobie
12. Troublemaker - Leah Remini
13. They also Serve - Tom Quinn


----------



## hollydolly

*Your hobbies..*

1.Photography
2.


----------



## StarSong

*Your hobbies..*

1.Photography
2. Baking
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your hobbies..*

1.Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Your hobbies..*

1.Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Your hobbies..*

1.Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6.


----------



## SetWave

Your hobbies..

1.Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7.


----------



## Sunny

Your hobbies..

1.Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8.


----------



## StarSong

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9.


----------



## tinytn

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9. Crochet Baby Blankets
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9. Crochet Baby Blankets
10. Trekking and hiking
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9. Crochet Baby Blankets
10. Trekking and hiking
11. Word Search Puzzles
12.


----------



## Tish

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9. Crochet Baby Blankets
10. Trekking and hiking
11. Word Search Puzzles
12. Graphic deesign
13.


----------



## Sunny

Your hobbies..

1. Photography
2. Baking
3. Range Shooting
4. Jigsaw puzzles
5. Boating( not sailing)
6. Thinking
7. Theater group
8. Reading
9. Crochet Baby Blankets
10. Trekking and hiking
11. Word Search Puzzles
12. Graphic deesign
13. Knitting


----------



## Sunny

Clothing fabrics:

1.  Cotton
2.


----------



## SetWave

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5.


----------



## SetWave

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7.


----------



## Gemma

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9.


----------



## Sunny

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9. Spandex
10,


----------



## StarSong

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9. Spandex
10. Velvet
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9. Spandex
10. Velvet
11. Satin
12.


----------



## Gemma

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9. Spandex
10. Velvet
11. Satin
12. Broadcloth
13.


----------



## StarSong

Clothing fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Bamboo
3. Silk
4. Linen
5. Wool
6. Polyester
7. Denim
8. Nylon
9. Spandex
10. Velvet
11. Satin
12. Broadcloth
13. Blends

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?
1. Elizabeth
2.


----------



## tinytn

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?
1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3.


----------



## Sunny

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?
1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4.


----------



## Citygirl

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?
1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5.


----------



## SetWave

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister* X
6. *


----------



## hollydolly

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister* X
6. Holly (maybe)
7*


----------



## Tish

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister* X*
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8.


----------



## hollydolly

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister* X*
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9


----------



## JustBonee

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister X
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9.  Lauren
10.


----------



## hollydolly

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister X
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9.  Lauren
10. Jill
11.


----------



## RubyK

f you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister X
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9. Lauren
10. Jill
11.Sally
12.


----------



## Tish

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister X
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9. Lauren
10. Jill
11.Sally
12. Morgan
13.


----------



## Sunny

If you could go back to your childhood and change your first name, what would you change it to?

1. Elizabeth
2. Candice/ Candy
3. Judith/ Judy
4. Nicole
5. Mister X
6. Holly (maybe)
7. Heather
8. Mick 
9. Lauren
10. Jill
11.Sally
12. Morgan
13. Cheryl


----------



## Sunny

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2.


----------



## tinytn

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4.


----------



## tinytn

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6.


----------



## RubyK

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7.


----------



## Sunny

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9.


----------



## Sunny

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9. Bat
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9. Bat
10. Skis
11.


----------



## StarSong

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9. Bat
10. Skis
11. Helmets
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9. Bat
10. Skis
11. Helmets
12. Toboggan sled
13.


----------



## StarSong

Items used in sports:

1. Tennis racquet
2. Football
3. Hockey Puck
4. Mitts
5. Baseball
6. Volleyball
7. Fishing Rod
8. Tenpins
9. Bat
10. Skis
11. Helmets
12. Toboggan sled
13. Skates

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin. 
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2.


----------



## StarSong

RubyK said:


> Describe an item hanging on a wall in your home.
> 
> 01.  A framed photo of the 1986 St. Paul Winter Carnival ice palace.
> 02.


Ruby, I already started a new thread.  Can we put this topic on hold until the previous one is finished?


----------



## RubyK

I just deleted it, StarSong. It should be gone. Sorry.


----------



## RubyK

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3.


----------



## SetWave

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4.


----------



## StarSong

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.  
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.  
5. No low flying planes over the house at night 
6.


----------



## Tish

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks 
9. A little more money in my bank account, a few less pounds on me, thanks to no restaurant dining
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks 
9. A little more money in my bank account, a few less pounds on me, thanks to no restaurant dining
10. More family together time for many otherwise busy families 
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks
9. A little more money in my bank account, a few less pounds on me, thanks to no restaurant dining
10. More family together time for many otherwise busy families
11. More time for reading.
12.


----------



## StarSong

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks
9. A little more money in my bank account, a few less pounds on me, thanks to no restaurant dining
10. More family together time for many otherwise busy families
11. More time for reading.
12. Took the time to clear some cabinets and drawers of excess possessions
13.


----------



## SetWave

Because every cloud has a silver lining, no matter how thin.
Some positives that came out of the pandemic.

1. I've started baking whole grain bread
2. Jigsaw puzzling with my family
3. Less traffic on the roads
4. Regular Zoom sessions with friends on the other side of the country, which we'll continue even after we occasionally see each other in person.
5. No low flying planes over the house at night
6. More work done around the house.
7. Hubby spending more time relaxing.
8. Easier parking due to empty car parks
9. A little more money in my bank account, a few less pounds on me, thanks to no restaurant dining
10. More family together time for many otherwise busy families
11. More time for reading.
12. Took the time to clear some cabinets and drawers of excess possessions
13. Enjoying interesting designs on people's masks


----------



## SetWave

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning  Glories
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning  Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7.


----------



## Tish

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose 
9. Bluebonnets
10.


----------



## RubyK

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose
9. Bluebonnets
10.Showy Lady's Slipper
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose
9. Bluebonnets
10.Showy Lady's Slipper
11.Anemone
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose
9. Bluebonnets
10.Showy Lady's Slipper
11.Anemone
12. Enchanted Nightshade
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite wildflowers

1. California Poppy
2. Daisies
3. Yellow Trout Lily
4. primrose
5. Morning Glories
6. Honeysuckle
7. Kangaroo paws
8. Dog Rose
9. Bluebonnets
10.Showy Lady's Slipper
11.Anemone
12. Enchanted Nightshade
13. Common Poppy


----------



## Sunny

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2.  Hannibal Lechter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*It's Hannibal Lecter *

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2.  Hannibal Lechter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4.


----------



## Sunny

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2.  Hannibal Lechter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5.


----------



## Tish

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lechter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6.


----------



## SetWave

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lechter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.


----------



## RubyK

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8.


----------



## SetWave

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8. Archie Bunker
9.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8. Archie Bunker
9. Lex Luthor
10.


----------



## Sunny

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8. Archie Bunker
9. Lex Luthor
10. Yente the Matchmaker
11.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8. Archie Bunker
9. Lex Luthor - Superman
10. Yente the Matchmaker
11. The Joker - Batman


----------



## Sunny

Characters in TV series or movies that you would NOT like to meet in real life. (Human only, please, let's leave the monsters out of it.)

1. Hector Salamanca, the drug lord in Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul
2. Hannibal Lecter from _Silence of the Lambs_ - never saw the movie - the images and general story line were enough to scare me off!
3. Annie - Misery
4. Eddie Haskell - Leave it to Beaver
5. Olivia Soprano
6. Al Bundy
7.The Flying Nun
8. Archie Bunker
9. Lex Luthor - Superman
10. Yente the Matchmaker
11. The Joker - Batman
12. Lilith - Frasier' ex-wife
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or  listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2.*


----------



## Sunny

What happened to #13?


----------



## Tish

*If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3.*


----------



## hollydolly

*If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4
*


----------



## Citygirl

*If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5.*


Report


----------



## Tish

*If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6.*


----------



## JustBonee

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall  ...
7.


----------



## Sunny

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1.The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall  ...
 7. My kids and grandkids talking about me  
8.


----------



## StarSong

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall  ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me  
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around.  Ditto White House staffers.  
9.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall  ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me  
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around.  Ditto White House staffers.  
9. The coronavirus Scientists
10.


----------



## Tish

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me 
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around. Ditto White House staffers. 
9. The coronavirus Scientists
10. Sale managers before a sale.
11.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me 
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around. Ditto White House staffers. 
9. The coronavirus Scientists
10. Sale managers before a sale.
11. My Doctor when he's discussing me with the consultant..
12.


----------



## Sunny

f you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me 
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around. Ditto White House staffers. 
9. The coronavirus Scientists
10. Sale managers before a sale.
11. My Doctor when he's discussing me with the consultant..
12. The car salesman having the conversation in the back room with his "manager" after you make an offer
13.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were a fly on the wall what would you watch or listen in on....

1. The royals when they are on their own with no servants around
2. Princess Anne and Prince Harry when they finally come face to face.
3. Putin when he's talking to his wife..
4. Chatter in the White House
5. Bill Gates and George Soros
6. Understanding my dog in conversation with the cute little female dog down the hall ...
7. My kids and grandkids talking about me 
8. The royal servants when they're on their own with no royals around. Ditto White House staffers. 
9. The coronavirus Scientists
10. Sale managers before a sale.
11. My Doctor when he's discussing me with the consultant..
12. The car salesman having the conversation in the back room with his "manager" after you make an offer
13. A Billionaire Arab discussing how he makes his money


----------



## hollydolly

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard 
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.


----------



## Tish

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4.


----------



## Sunny

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6.


----------



## StarSong

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8.


----------



## StarSong

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9. NASA's  Johnson Space Center
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your nearest city tourist attractions...

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9. NASA's  Johnson Space Center
10. Madame Tussauds museum
11.


----------



## Citygirl

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9. NASA's Johnson Space Center
10. Madame Tussauds museum
11. Heinz Stadium
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9. NASA's Johnson Space Center
10. Madame Tussauds museum
11. Heinz Stadium
12. Buckingham Palace
13.


----------



## Tish

1.The Shard
2. Smithsonian museums, White House, Capitol (not that you can get near it now), monuments, cherry blossoms right now
3.War memorial tower
4. Nationals Baseball Park
5. The Liberty Bell
6. Universal Studios
7. The London Eye
8. The Hollywood sign
9. NASA's Johnson Space Center
10. Madame Tussauds museum
11. Heinz Stadium
12. Buckingham Palace
13. Old brewery

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3.


----------



## StarSong

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The  Grass is Always Greener Over the  Septic  Tank   ~    Erma   Bombeck
5.


----------



## Sunny

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The  Grass is Always Greener Over the  Septic  Tank   ~    Erma   Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6.


----------



## StarSong

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The  Grass is Always Greener Over the  Septic  Tank   ~    Erma   Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be  Cake   ~  Sloane  Crosley
9.


----------



## Tish

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be Cake ~ Sloane Crosley
9. The Liars Dictionary - Eley Williams
10.
​


----------



## hollydolly

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be Cake ~ Sloane Crosley
9. The Liars Dictionary - Eley Williams
10. The  Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be Cake ~ Sloane Crosley
9. The Liars Dictionary - Eley Williams
10. The  Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy 
11. The Far Side books (any one of them) - Gary Larson
12.


----------



## StarSong

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be Cake ~ Sloane Crosley
9. The Liars Dictionary - Eley Williams
10. The  Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy 
11. The Far Side books (any one of them) - Gary Larson
12. What I'd Say to the Martians - Jack Handey
13.


----------



## Tish

Funny books

1.Not That Kind of Girl - Lena Dunham
2. So Lucky - Dawn O'Porter
3. The Rosie Project - Graeme Simsion
4. The Grass is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank ~ Erma Bombeck
5. The Road to Little Dribbling: Adventures of an American in Britain - Bill Bryson
6. The Unhoneymooners - Christina Lauren
7. Wishful Drinking - Carrie Fisher
8. I Was Told There'd Be Cake ~ Sloane Crosley
9. The Liars Dictionary - Eley Williams
10. The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy
11. The Far Side books (any one of them) - Gary Larson
12. What I'd Say to the Martians - Jack Handey
13. The Idiot - Elif Batuman

Beverages

1. Water
2.


----------



## Sunny

1. Water
2. Coffee
3.


----------



## StarSong

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange  Juice
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange  Juice
5. Fruit juice
6.


----------



## Sunny

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange  Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7.


----------



## SetWave

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9.


----------



## Sunny

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9. Margarita
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9. Margarita
10. Milk Shake
11.


----------



## Gemma

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9. Margarita
10. Milk Shake
11. Lemonade 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9. Margarita
10. Milk Shake
11. Lemonade 
12. Coke
13.


----------



## StarSong

Beverages

1. Water
2. Coffee
3. Tea
4. Orange Juice
5. Fruit juice
6. Fuzzy Navel
7. Pinot Noir
8. Beer
9. Margarita
10. Milk Shake
11. Lemonade 
12. Coke
13. Club soda

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.


----------



## SetWave

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion


----------



## tinytn

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4.


----------



## StarSong

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime. 
5.


----------



## tinytn

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6.


----------



## StarSong

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk!  What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.


----------



## Citygirl

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8.


----------



## Sunny

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9. You don't have to give the birds & bees talk..
10.


----------



## Sunny

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9. You don't have to give the birds & bees talk..
10. You don't have to make sure they've done their homework.
11.


----------



## tinytn

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9. You don't have to give the birds & bees talk..
10. You don't have to make sure they've done their homework.
11. They use a sandbox for a different purpose... 
12.
























12.


----------



## hollydolly

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to..
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses !
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9. You don't have to give the birds & bees talk..
10. You don't have to make sure they've done their homework.
11. They use a sandbox for a different purpose... 
12. You don't have to teach them to tell time
13.


----------



## Tish

Why pets are easier to raise than humans:

1. They don't roll their eyes at you when you call them.
2. They give you their honest opinion
3, They sit down when you tell them to.
4. They don't cry when it's bedtime.
5. They give you lots of kisses!
6. When you put food in front of them they don't say, "Yuk! What IS that?" to something they swore they loved a week earlier.
7. They are always glad to see you!
8. They are not easily embarrassed by you in their teens
9. You don't have to give the birds & bees talk.
10. You don't have to make sure they've done their homework.
11. They use a sandbox for a different purpose...
12. You don't have to teach them to tell time
13. They are always happy to see you

Funny Movies

1.White chicks
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Funny movies

1.White chicks 
2.Young Frankenstein
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Funny movies

1.White chicks 
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Funny movies

1.White chicks 
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The  Jerk
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6.


Report


----------



## hollydolly

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7.


----------



## StarSong

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues  Brothers
9.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues  Brothers
9. My Cousin Vinnie
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues Brothers
9. My Cousin Vinnie
10.Arsenic and Old Lace
11,


----------



## StarSong

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues Brothers
9. My Cousin Vinnie
10. Arsenic and Old Lace
11. Bridesmaids
12.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues Brothers
9. My Cousin Vinnie
10. Arsenic and Old Lace
11. Bridesmaids
12. Blazing Saddles
13.


----------



## Tish

Funny movies

1.White chicks
2.Young Frankenstein
3. Gremlins
4. The Jerk
5. Half Brothers
6. The Graduate
7. Airplane!
8. The Blues Brothers
9. My Cousin Vinnie
10. Arsenic and Old Lace
11. Bridesmaids
12. Blazing Saddles
13. Stuber

Funny movies one more time.

1.Meet the Parents
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes,  Trains and Automobiles
3.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes,  Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4.


----------



## StarSong

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes,  Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes,  Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6.


----------



## Tish

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8.


----------



## StarSong

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters


----------



## JustBonee

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters
9. N. L.'s  Animal  House
10.


----------



## StarSong

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters
9. N. L.'s  Animal  House
10. This is Spinal Tap
11.


----------



## Sunny

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters
9. N. L.'s  Animal  House
10. This is Spinal Tap
11. Guys and Dolls
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters
9. N. L.'s  Animal  House
10. This is Spinal Tap
11. Guys and Dolls
12. The Blues Brothers
13.


----------



## Tish

Funny movies one more time.

1. Meet the Parents
2. Planes, Trains and Automobiles
3. O Brother, Where Art Thou?
4. Oceans 11 & 13 were clever and amusing (Oceans 12 was a stinker)
5. Best in Show
6. The First wives club
7. What About Bob?
8. Ghostbusters
9. N. L.'s Animal House
10. This is Spinal Tap
11. Guys and Dolls
12. The Blues Brothers
13. Mean girls

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohmian Rhapsody - Queen
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohmian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3.


----------



## StarSong

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5.


----------



## StarSong

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6.


----------



## Sunny

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7,


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8.


----------



## StarSong

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10.


----------



## Sunny

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10. Chickery Chick (Goes back to Sammy Kaye)
11.


----------



## StarSong

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10. Chickery Chick (Goes back to Sammy Kaye)
11. In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
12.


----------



## Sunny

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10. Chickery Chick (Goes back to Sammy Kaye)
11. In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
12. Arrivedeci Roma
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10. Chickery Chick (Goes back to Sammy Kaye)
11. In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
12. Arrivedeci Roma
13. The king of rock n roll  (Hot dog jumping frog Albuquerque)  -Prefab Sprout


----------



## hollydolly

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60's

1.Help- Beatles
2.


----------



## StarSong

Songs that at first make no sense.

1.Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
2. I am a walrus - Beatles
3. Mairzy Doats - Various
4. MacArthur Park  ~ Jimmy Webb
5. American Pie - Don MacLean
6. Darling, Je Vous Aime Beaucoup
7, Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
8. Blinded By the Light - Bruce Springsteen / Manfred Mann
9. Hit Me with Your Rhythm Stick - Ian Dury
10. Chickery Chick (Goes back to Sammy Kaye)
11. In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
12. Arrivedeci Roma
13. The Joker - Steve Miller (What's the pompatous of love anyway - I never could figure that one out???)

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times. 
1. All About Eve
2.


----------



## StarSong

Oops - I have a slow connection today.  We'll do yours, Holly.


hollydolly said:


> Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60's
> 
> 1.Help- Beatles
> 2.


Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60's

1.Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60's

1.Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4.


----------



## Sunny

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60's

1.Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel
5.


----------



## Tish

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1.Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6.


----------



## tinytn

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1.Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher 
7.


----------



## SetWave

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8.


----------



## StarSong

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9.


----------



## Sunny

till on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9. Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond
10.


----------



## JustBonee

till on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9. Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond
10. Ring of Fire  ~ Johnny  Cash
11.


----------



## RubyK

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9. Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond
10. Ring of Fire ~ Johnny Cash
11. The Twist ~ Chubby Checkers
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9. Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond
10. Ring of Fire ~ Johnny Cash
11. The Twist ~ Chubby Checkers
12. Sugar Sugar - Archies 
13.


----------



## StarSong

Still on music... any song which was a hit in the 60s

1. Help- Beatles
2. Downtown - Petula Clark
3. Massachusetts - Bee-Gees
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon, and Garfunkel
5. Runaway- Del Shannon
6. I got you Babe ~ Sunny and Cher
7. Carol -- The Rolling Stones
8. No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits
9. Sweet Caroline - Neal Diamond
10. Ring of Fire ~ Johnny Cash
11. The Twist ~ Chubby Checkers
12. Sugar Sugar - Archies 
13. Satisfaction - Rolling Stones

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times. 
1. All About Eve
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times.
1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Brown
3.


----------



## Sunny

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Brown
3.  The Wizard of Oz
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Brown
3.  The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5.


----------



## StarSong

Books or movies that you've revisted at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Brown
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty 
6.


----------



## Tish

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Brown
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahomaro
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahomaro
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9.


----------



## Sunny

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahomaro
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10.


----------



## StarSong

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10. The Hunger Games - Books and Movies!
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10. The Hunger Games - Books and Movies!
11. We are at war - Simon Garfield
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10. The Hunger Games - Books and Movies!
11. We are at war - Simon Garfield
12. Sleepless in Seattle
13.


----------



## Tish

Books or movies that you've revisited at least three times.
T1. All About Eve
2. The Alibi - Sandra Bwn
3. The Wizard of Oz
4. Oklahoma
5. What Alice Forgot- Liane Moriarty
6. Rebeca
7. Laura
8. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
9. Fiddler on the Roof
10. The Hunger Games - Books and Movies!
11. We are at war - Simon Garfield
12. Sleepless in Seattle
13. Wuthering heights

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2.Les Miserables
3.


----------



## Sunny

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2.Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4.


----------



## StarSong

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West  Side  Story
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West  Side  Story
6. Hair
7.


----------



## Sunny

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West  Side  Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8


----------



## StarSong

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West  Side  Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West  Side  Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West Side Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
10. Grease
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West Side Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang 
10. Grease
11.Dirty Dancing
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West Side Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
10. Grease
11.Dirty Dancing
12.The Phantom of the Opera
13.


----------



## StarSong

Musicals

1. Mamma Mia
2. Les Miserables
3. Guys and Dolls
4. My Fair Lady
5. West Side Story
6. Hair
7. Ragtime
8. The Music Man
9. Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
10. Grease
11.Dirty Dancing
12.The Phantom of the Opera
13. Annie Get Your Gun

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Woods
4.


----------



## Sunny

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5.


----------



## RubyK

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik 
6.Roddy McDowell
7.


----------



## Tish

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8.


----------



## Sunny

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9. Mickey Rooney
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9. Mickey Rooney
10. Judy Garland
11.


----------



## Sunny

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9. Mickey Rooney
10. Judy Garland
11. Shirley Temple
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9. Mickey Rooney
10. Judy Garland
11. Shirley Temple
12. Jodie  Foster
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Very successful child actors who transitioned to very successful adult actors:

1. Elizabeth Taylor
2. Ron Howard
3. Natalie Wood
4. Daniel Radcliffe
5. Mayim Bialik
6.Roddy McDowell
7.Drew Barrymore
8. Emma Watson
9. Mickey Rooney
10. Judy Garland
11. Shirley Temple
12. Jodie  Foster
13. Neil Patrick Harris
​


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9. Slide
10.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9. Slide
10. Big Dipper
11


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9. Slide
10. Big Dipper
11. Mechanical  Bull
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9. Slide
10. Big Dipper
11. Mechanical  Bull
12. Helter Skelter
13.


----------



## Sunny

avourite Fairground rides now or in the past

1. Waltzer
2. Carousels
3. Ferris Wheel
4. Rotor
5. Tilt a Whirl
6. Bumper Cars
7. Roller Coaster
8. Pendulum Boat ride
9. Slide
10. Big Dipper
11. Mechanical  Bull
12. Helter Skelter
13. Parachute Jump


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sunny said:


> Things you can see up in the sky:
> 
> 1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
> 2. Contrails
> 3. A rainbow
> 4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5.


----------



## Gemma

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7. Moon
8.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9. Aurora Borealis
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9. Aurora Borealis
10. Hot air balloons
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters 
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9. Aurora Borealis
10. Hot air balloons
11. Birds
12.


----------



## tinytn

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9. Aurora Borealis
10. Hot air balloons
11. Birds
12. Tornados
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can see up in the sky:

1. The sun (but don't look at it with your naked eyes, of course, unless it's right on the horizon, rising or setting, and even then you probably shouldn't)
2. Contrails
3. A rainbow
4. Planes
5. Helicopters
6. Stars
7. Moon
8. Clouds
9. Aurora Borealis
10. Hot air balloons
11. Birds
12. Tornados
13. Drones

Items in or on your nightstand:
1. Reading glasses
2.


----------



## tinytn

Items in or on your nightstand:
1. Reading glasses
2.Box of Kleenex
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Items in or on your nightstand:
1. Reading glasses
2.Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4.


----------



## StarSong

Items in or on your nightstand:
1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5.


----------



## Sunny

Items in or on your nightstand:
1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6.


----------



## SetWave

tems in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7.


----------



## JustBonee

tems in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs 
9.


----------



## Citygirl

​Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs
9. Jewelry
10.


----------



## Sunny

Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs
9. Jewelry
10. Kindle
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs
9. Jewelry
10. Kindle
11. Water 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs
9. Jewelry
10. Kindle
11. Water 
12.  Eye Drops
13.


----------



## Tish

Items in or on your nightstand:

1. Reading glasses
2. Box of Kleenex
3. Alarm Clock
4. Lamp
5. Book
6. Radio remote control
7. TV remote
8. Earplugs
9. Jewelry
10. Kindle
11. Water
12. Eye Drops
13. Tablet

Things you can but at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2.


----------



## tinytn

i hope you meant Buy ?.. lol

Things you can but at a Fair
1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3.


----------



## hollydolly

i hope you meant Buy ?.. lol

Things you can but at a Fair
1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4.


----------



## Gemma

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9.


----------



## Gemma

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9. Corn Dogs
10.


----------



## Sunny

I wonder if fairyfloos, candy floss, and cotton candy are all the same thing?


----------



## Sunny

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9. Corn Dogs
10. Ice cream
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9. Corn Dogs
10. Ice cream
11. "Magic" products being hawked by hucksters
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9. Corn Dogs
10. Ice cream
11. "Magic" products being hawked by hucksters
12. Sausage Sandwich
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can buy at a Fair

1. Fairyfloss
2. Popcorn
3. a Ride
4. Funnel cakes
5. Candy Floss
6. Soft drinks
7. Cotton candy
8. Toffee Apples
9. Corn Dogs
10. Ice cream
11. "Magic" products being hawked by hucksters
12. Sausage Sandwich
13. Corn on the cob

Office tasks 
1. Filing
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Office tasks 
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5.


----------



## StarSong

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7.


----------



## Sunny

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7. Fix computer bugs
8.


----------



## Tish

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7. Fix computer bugs
8. Photo copying
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7. Fix computer bugs
8. Photo copying
9. Shred documents
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Office tasks
1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7. Fix computer bugs
8. Photo copying
9. Shred documents
10.Keep track of Boss' appts.
11.


----------



## SetWave

Office tasks

1.  Filing
2.  Data Input
3.  Sort Mail
4.  typing
5.  Answer phones
6.  Make Coffee
7.  Fix computer bugs
8.  Photo copying
9.  Shred documents
10. Keep track of Boss' appts.
11. Prioritizing
12.


----------



## Sunny

Office tasks

1.  Filing
2.  Data Input
3.  Sort Mail
4.  typing
5.  Answer phones
6.  Make Coffee
7.  Fix computer bugs
8.  Photo copying
9.  Shred documents
10. Keep track of Boss' appts.
11. Prioritizing
12. Change the print cartridge
13.


----------



## SetWave

Office tasks

1. Filing
2. Data Input
3. Sort Mail
4. typing
5. Answer phones
6. Make Coffee
7. Fix computer bugs
8. Photo copying
9. Shred documents
10. Keep track of Boss' appts.
11. Prioritizing
12. Change the print cartridge
13. Head for the door at quittin' time!


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2.


----------



## StarSong

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4.


----------



## StarSong

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair 
6.


----------



## StarSong

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair 
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space.  
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.  
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair 
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space.  7.Being an online scammer.....especially of money 
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space  
7.Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space 
7.Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9. Driving under the influence 
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space 
7.Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9. Driving under the influence 
10.  Being habitually late - and for more than a few minutes.  
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1. Walking across the road looking at a phone
2. Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3. Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4. Tobacco use and sales
5. Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6. Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space 
7.Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9. Driving under the influence 
10.  Being habitually late - and for more than a few minutes.  
11. Tailgating 
12.


----------



## SetWave

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1.  Walking across the road looking at a phone
2.  Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3.  Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4.  Tobacco use and sales
5.  Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6.  Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space 
7.  Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.  Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9.  Driving under the influence 
10. Being habitually late - and for more than a few minutes.  
11. Tailgating 
12. Whining
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something you would add to the 7 deadly sins in this modern world..

1.  Walking across the road looking at a phone
2.  Not returning your shopping cart when you're finished using it.
3.  Throwing trash on the ground instead of in a proper receptacle
4.  Tobacco use and sales
5.  Parking close to the rear of a disabled vehicle that needs access for a wheelchair
6.  Parking so close to any vehicle that it become difficult for the driver to re-enter the vehicle or to easily maneuver the vehicle out of the space 
7.  Being an online scammer.....especially of money
8.  Leaving a cluttered table in Fast Food Restaurant
9.  Driving under the influence 
10. Being habitually late - and for more than a few minutes.  
11. Tailgating 
12. Whining
13.People waiting until they've put everything through at the checkout before they start looking in their bag for ways to pay..


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2.


----------



## Tish

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael  Ray
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael  Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael  Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9. Lucy and Ethel
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael  Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9. Lucy and Ethel
10. James Martin
11.


----------



## Tish

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9. Lucy and Ethel
10. James Martin
11.David Chang
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9. Lucy and Ethel
10. James Martin
11.David Chang
12. Keith Floyd
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite TV chefs...

1. Darina Allen
2. Ainsley Harriot
3. Julia Child
4. Delia Smith
5. Paula Deen
6. Jamie Oliver
7. Rachael Ray
8. Tamasin Day-Lewis
9. Lucy and Ethel
10. James Martin
11.David Chang
12. Keith Floyd
13. Jacques Pépin


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shakespeare plays

 1. King Lear*
 2.* Hamlet*
3.


----------



## Gemma

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
4.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
 3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
 4. Romeo & Juliet
5.*


----------



## StarSong

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
 3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth 
8.*


----------



## Sunny

*Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
 3.* *A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth 
 8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. *


----------



## SetWave

Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3. A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth
8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. The Taming of the Shrew
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3. A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth
8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. The Taming of the Shrew
10.Much Ado About Nothing
11.


----------



## Sunny

Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3. A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth
8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. The Taming of the Shrew
10.Much Ado About Nothing
11. Julius Caesar
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3. A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth
8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. The Taming of the Shrew
10.Much Ado About Nothing
11. Julius Caesar
12. Twelfth Night
13.


----------



## StarSong

Shakespeare plays

1. King Lear
2. Hamlet
3. A Midsummer Night's Dream
4. Romeo & Juliet
5. As You Like It
6. The Merchant of Venice
7. Macbeth
8. The Merry Wives of Windsor
9. The Taming of the Shrew
10.Much Ado About Nothing
11. Julius Caesar
12. Twelfth Night
13. Henry VIII

Evening snacks
1. Popcorn
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3.


----------



## Gemma

Evening snacks

1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4.


----------



## tinytn

Evening snacks

1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5.


----------



## Sunny

Is there a difference between popcorn and popcorn sometimes?


----------



## Tish

Evening snacks

1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening snacks

1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7.


----------



## SetWave

1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8.


----------



## tinytn

Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9. Brownies
10.


----------



## StarSong

Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9. Brownies
10. Crackers
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9. Brownies
10. Crackers
11. Chinese take away 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9. Brownies
10. Crackers
11. Chinese take away 
12. Cookies
13.


----------



## Sunny

Today at 9:37 AM                 
 
 

 
New
 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
                         #5,416                     
 
 


Evening Snacks
1. Popcorn
2. Cake..cake.. cake
3. Ice cream
4. Popcorn sometimes
5. Twisties
6. Ice-cream
7. NUTS! (both yelled and consumed)
8. Potato chips
9. Brownies
10. Crackers
11. Chinese take away
12. Cookies
13. Cocoa


----------



## Sunny

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4.


----------



## SetWave

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6


----------



## JustBonee

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car  Accident
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car  Accident
7. Hospital stays
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car  Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car  Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9. deaths
10.


----------



## Tish

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9. deaths
10. Health
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9. deaths
10. Health
11. Dental
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9. deaths
10. Health
11. Dental
12. Medications
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things submitted as insurance claims:

1. Flood damage
2. Stolen property
3. Fire
4. Something Fraudulent
5. jewellery damage
6. Car Accident
7. Hospital stays
8. Vandalism
9. deaths
10. Health
11. Dental
12. Medications
13. education


----------



## hollydolly

*Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
 2. Police car
3. *


----------



## StarSong

*Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4.  *


----------



## JustBonee

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5.


----------



## StarSong

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6.


----------



## Sunny

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7.


----------



## StarSong

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8.


----------



## SetWave

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9. Mint Allsorts 
10.


----------



## Sunny

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9. Mint Allsorts 
10. Dominoes
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9. Mint Allsorts
10. Dominoes
11. Panda Bear
12.


----------



## tinytn

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9. Mint Allsorts
10. Dominoes
11. Panda Bear
12. Cows
13.


----------



## StarSong

Anything Black & White

1. Zebra
2. Police car
3. Most newspapers
4. Skunk
5. Most keyboards
6. Penguin
7. A NY area specialty cookie
8. Most tuxedos
9. Mint Allsorts
10. Dominoes
11. Panda Bear
12.Cows
13. Most pages of text

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2.


----------



## tinytn

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4.


----------



## tinytn

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6.


----------



## StarSong

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?)
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7.  Buckle
8.


----------



## SetWave

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9. Stud fasteners
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9. Stud fasteners
10.Tie closures
11.


----------



## Sunny

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9. Stud fasteners
10.Tie closures
11. Snaps
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9. Stud fasteners
10.Tie closures
11. Snaps
12. Straps
13.


----------



## Sunny

Types of clothing fasteners/closures
1. Hook & eye
2. Zippers
3. Buttons
4. Safety Pins
5. Velcro
6. Staples (Did anyone else staple a hem at school or work for an emergency fix?) Buckle
7. Buckle
8. Shoe Laces
9. Stud fasteners
10.Tie closures
11. Snaps
12. Straps
13. Diaper pins - remember those?


----------



## Sunny

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr 
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr 
6. Snoopy
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8.


----------



## StarSong

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9.


----------



## Sunny

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9. Captain Marvel
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9. Captain Marvel
10. Dennis the Menace
11.


----------



## tinytn

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9. Captain Marvel
10. Dennis the Menace
11. Little Lulu
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9. Captain Marvel
10. Dennis the Menace
11. Little Lulu
12. Dilbert
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Characters in the comics:

1. Dagwood Bumstead
2. Charlie Brown
3. Andy Capp
4. Batman
5. Brenda Starr
6. Snoopy
7. Wonder Woman
8. Dick Tracy
9. Captain Marvel
10. Dennis the Menace
11. Little Lulu
12. Dilbert
13. Sally Forth


----------



## Pink Biz

*Appetizers

1.  Shrimp cocktail
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
 2. Melon balls
3. *


----------



## Tish

*Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4.*


----------



## JustBonee

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5.


----------



## SetWave

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6.


----------



## tinytn

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6.BBqed wings
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6.BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8.


----------



## StarSong

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6.BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9.


----------



## tinytn

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6.BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9. Chips and Dips
10..


----------



## StarSong

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6. BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9. Chips and Dips
10. Crudites
11.


----------



## Sunny

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6. BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9. Chips and Dips
10. Crudites
11. God, this list is making me hungry! Stop!   
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6. BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9. Chips and Dips
10. Crudites
11. God, this list is making me hungry! Stop!   
12. Smoked salmon mousse, wrapped in smoked salmon..( my fave)
13.


----------



## StarSong

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Melon balls
3. Mini quiches
4. Bacon-wrapped Jalapeno Poppers
5. Meat and Cheese Tray
6. BBqed wings
7. Ham & cheese pizza scrolls
8. Stuffed mushrooms
9. Chips and Dips
10. Crudites
11. God, this list is making me hungry! Stop!   
12. Smoked salmon mousse, wrapped in smoked salmon..( my fave)
13. Hot artichoke dip with crackers

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria 
2. Kenya
3.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9. Liberia
10.


----------



## StarSong

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9. Liberia
10. Botswana
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9. Liberia
10. Botswana
11. Morocco 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Countries in Africa (try to not consult a map or Google)
1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9. Liberia
10. Botswana
11. Morocco 
12. Namibia
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Nigeria
2. Kenya
3. South Africa
4. Egypt
5. Ethiopia
6. Libya
7. Algeria
8. Cameroon
9. Liberia
10. Botswana
11. Morocco 
12. Namibia
13. Zimbabwe


----------



## Sunny

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4.Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag) 
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag) 
5. Make up
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9.


----------



## tinytn

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9. Phone
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9. Phone
10. Note Pad
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9. Phone
10. Note Pad
11. Mints 
12.


----------



## Sunny

hings women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9. Phone
10. Note Pad
11. Mints 
12. Kindle
13.


----------



## Tish

Things women carry in their purse:

1. Wallet
2. Specs case
3. Hand sanitizer
4. Face mask ( I have several in different pockets of my bag)
5. Make up
6. Mirror
7. Pen
8. Keys
9. Phone
10. Note Pad
11. Mints
12. Kindle
13.Pen

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3.


----------



## Gemma

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker 
4. Cooker
5.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9. Basket of produce
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9. Basket of produce
10. Bread Bin
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9. Basket of produce
10. Bread Bin
11. Refrigerator
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9. Basket of produce
10. Bread Bin
11. Refrigerator
12. Blackboard
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things around your kitchen.

1. Cups
2. Microwave Oven
3. Keurig Coffeemaker
4. Cooker
5. Dishwasher
6. Tumble dryer 
7. Mixer
8. Kettle
9. Basket of produce
10. Bread Bin
11. Refrigerator
12. Blackboard
13. Toaster Oven

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance
1. Patience


----------



## Pink Biz

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3.


----------



## Sunny

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4.


----------



## StarSong

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6.


----------



## Sunny

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7.


----------



## StarSong

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8.


----------



## Tish

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9.


----------



## Sunny

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9. Graciousness
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9. Graciousness
10. Intelligent
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9. Graciousness
10. Intelligent
11. Concentration
12.


----------



## StarSong

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9. Graciousness
10. Intelligent
11. Concentration
12. Ability to tell jokes really, really well
13.


----------



## Citygirl

Character trait you wish you had in greater abundance

1. Patience
2. Perseverance
3. Tolerance
4. A greater sense of adventure
5... Self Control
6. Understanding
7. Organization
8. Courageous
9. Graciousness
10. Intelligent
11. Concentration
12. Ability to tell jokes really, really well
13. Aggressiveness

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6.


----------



## joybelle

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8


----------



## Tish

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9. Fresh fruit, ripe and juicy
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9. Fresh fruit, ripe and juicy
10. Smoked Trout
11.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9. Fresh fruit, ripe and juicy
10. Smoked Trout
11. Peppers & Onions in a light tomato sauce over pasta
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9. Fresh fruit, ripe and juicy
10. Smoked Trout
11. Peppers & Onions in a light tomato sauce over pasta
12. Yorkshire puddings
13.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite food

1. Spaghetti
2. Baked potatoes
3.Chicken Fried Steak
4.Roasted Turkey
5. Grilled rib steak
6. Roast chicken, roast veg and gravy
7. Greek Gyros..
8. Roast leg of lamb
9. Fresh fruit, ripe and juicy
10. Smoked Trout
11. Peppers & Onions in a light tomato sauce over pasta
12. Yorkshire puddings
13. Spring Rolls

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal 
7. Scrambled eggs
8.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9. Tortilla
10.


----------



## RubyK

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9. Tortilla
10.Toast with Jam
11.


----------



## joybelle

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9. Tortilla
10.Toast with Jam
11.  Toast from homemade bread, real butter with a homegrown sliced tomato, salt and pepper
12.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9. Tortilla
10.Toast with Jam
11. Toast from homemade bread, real butter with a homegrown sliced tomato, salt and pepper
12. Vegetable stir fry with tofu
13.


----------



## joybelle

Your favorite breakfasts
1. Oatmeal with diced apples
2. Waffles and bacon
3. French toast ( brunch , I don't eat breakfast)
4. Bacon , eggs, and corned beef hash sometimes.
5. Hot Croissants
6.Wheat chex cereal
7. Scrambled eggs
8. Vegetable fritatta
9. Tortilla
10.Toast with Jam
11. Toast from homemade bread, real butter with a homegrown sliced tomato, salt and pepper
12. Vegetable stir fry with tofu
13. Bubble and Squeak with bacon and toast


----------



## joybelle

Name things that totally irritate you

01.   Queque jumpers
02.


----------



## StarSong

Name things that totally irritates you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals. 
03.


----------



## joybelle

Name things that totally irritates you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04.


----------



## Tish

Name things that totally irritates you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.


----------



## tinytn

Name things that totally irritates you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06.


----------



## joybelle

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me


----------



## Sassycakes

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08,


----------



## hollydolly

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09.


----------



## Sunny

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09. Those people who keep calling me on the phone about my "car warranty."
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09. Those people who keep calling me on the phone about my "car warranty."
10. Robo and spam phone calls
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09. Those people who keep calling me on the phone about my "car warranty."
10. Robo and spam phone calls
11. Porch Pirates 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name things that totally irritate you

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09. Those people who keep calling me on the phone about my "car warranty."
10. Robo and spam phone calls
11. Porch Pirates 
12. People who try to get into elevator, before you get out  (my apt. building)
13.


----------



## StarSong

01. Queque jumpers
02. People who don't return their shopping carts to the corrals.
03. People who eat with their mouth open
04. loud chewers
05.Loud talkers
06. People who talk over me
07. Spam emails
08, pedants
09. Those people who keep calling me on the phone about my "car warranty."
10. Robo and spam phone calls
11. Porch Pirates 
12. People who try to get into elevator, before you get out  (my apt. building)
13. People who are habitually late - and not by just a couple of minutes.  

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4.


----------



## Tish

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9. Turn on the fan
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9. Turn on the fan
10. Open all the windows
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9. Turn on the fan
10. Open all the windows
11. Eat more salads
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9. Turn on the fan
10. Open all the windows
11. Eat more salads
12. Use a portable hand fan
13


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you do during warm weather:
1. Wear sandals
2. Go to the beach
3. Enjoy cold beverages
4. Go swimming
5. Drink cold water
6. Keep the air conditioner on
7. Ice cream
8. Wear shorts
9. Turn on the fan
10. Open all the windows
11. Eat more salads
12. Use a portable hand fan
13.Wear Sun Glasses


Favorite TV show,Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite TV show,Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite TV show,Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV show,Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy 
7.


----------



## Tish

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9. Golden Girls
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9. Golden Girls
10. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix)
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9. Golden Girls
10. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix)
11. The Dick Van Dyke Show
12.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9. Golden Girls
10. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix)
11. The Dick Van Dyke Show
12.Dancing with the Stars
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite TV show, Past or present

1. Criminal Minds
2. Family Feud
3. WKRP in Cincinnati
4.Wheel of Fortune
5.All in the Family
6. jeopardy
7. N.C.I.S.
8. Real Time With Bill Maher
9. Golden Girls
10. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix)
11. The Dick Van Dyke Show
12.Dancing with the Stars
13. Downton Abbey


----------



## Sunny

Ocean flora and fauna:

1.  Jellyfish
2.


----------



## Repondering

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1.  Jellyfish
2.  Kelp
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5


----------



## Sunny

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7.


----------



## Sunny

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9. Red Algae
10.


----------



## StarSong

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9. Red Algae
10. Horseshoe crabs
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9. Red Algae
10. Horseshoe crabs
11. Cockles
12.


----------



## tinytn

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9. Red Algae
10. Horseshoe crabs
11. Cockles
12. Star Fish
13.


----------



## Sunny

Ocean Flora and Fauna

1. Jellyfish
2. Kelp
3. Dolphins
4. Coral reef
5. Seaweed
6. Eels
7. Sharks
8. Seagrasses
9. Red Algae
10. Horseshoe crabs
11. Cockles
12. Star Fish
13. Marlins


----------



## Sunny

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6.


----------



## Tish

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8.


----------



## tinytn

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9.


----------



## RubyK

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9. Wax
10.


----------



## joybelle

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9. Wax
10. Wet Mop
11.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9. Wax
10. Wet Mop
11. Hire a professional
12.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9. Wax
10. Wet Mop
11. Hire a professional
12. Get the dog to lick up whatever spilled
13.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to clean your floor:

1. Mop
2. Sweep
3. Vacuum
4. Roomba
5. Hands & Knees
6. Steam
7. Swiffer
8. Dust mop
9. Wax
10. Wet Mop
11. Hire a professional
12. Get the dog to lick up whatever spilled
13. Invite someone over, forcing you to take care of the cleaning chores you've put off!

Currencies: 
1. Italian Lira
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Currencies: 
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3.


----------



## StarSong

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....  
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen  (LOL @hollydolly.  Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4.


----------



## Sunny

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Citygirl

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6.


----------



## tinytn

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6.USA American dollars 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8.


----------



## StarSong

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9.  Chinese Renminbi
10.


----------



## Sunny

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9.  Chinese Renminbi
10. French franc, in the old days
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9.  Chinese Renminbi
10. French franc, in the old days
11.Indian Rupee
12.


----------



## StarSong

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9.  Chinese Renminbi
10. French franc, in the old days
11.Indian Rupee
12. Bitcoins - for those who have any idea what they are and how they work
13.


----------



## joybelle

Currencies:
1. Italian Lira ( just to be pedantic, most of Europe now has the Euro)....
2. British Pound
3. Japanese Yen (LOL @hollydolly. Don't know what I was thinking, especially because when in Italy I used Euros, not Lira!)
4. Mexican pesos
5. Canadian Dollar
6. USA American dollars
7. British pence
8. Russian rubles
9. Chinese Renminbi
10. French franc, in the old days
11.Indian Rupee
12. Bitcoins - for those who have any idea what they are and how they work
13. Australian dollar


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01.   Caesar Salad
02.


----------



## hollydolly

Food with eggs in them:

01.   Caesar Salad
02.  Spanish Tortilla
03.


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04.


----------



## Tish

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05.


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07


----------



## joybelle

ood with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08.


----------



## tinytn

ood with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09.


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09. Strapatsada
10.


----------



## tinytn

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09. Strapatsada
10. Deviled Eggs
11.


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09. Strapatsada
10. Deviled Eggs
11. Traditional Australian hamburger
12.


----------



## tinytn

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09. Strapatsada
10. Deviled Eggs
11. Traditional Australian hamburger
12. Egg Salad Sandwich
13.


----------



## joybelle

Food with eggs in them:

01. Caesar Salad
02. Spanish Tortilla
03. Omelette
04. Potato salad
05. Egg and bacon pie
06. Pancakes
07. Quiche
08. French Toast
09. Strapatsada
10. Deviled Eggs
11. Traditional Australian hamburger
12. Egg Salad Sandwich
13. Scotch eggs


----------



## joybelle

Board Games

01.  Scrabble
02.


----------



## tinytn

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03.


----------



## joybelle

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04.


----------



## Repondering

Board Games

01.  Scrabble
02.  Monopoly
03.  Chess
04.  Go
05.


----------



## joybelle

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07


----------



## Sunny

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08.


----------



## JustBonee

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09.


----------



## StarSong

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09. Parcheesi
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09. Parcheesi
10. Ludo
11.


----------



## Sunny

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09. Parcheesi
10. Ludo
11. Clue
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09. Parcheesi
10. Ludo
11. Clue
12. Snakes & Ladders
13.


----------



## StarSong

Board Games

01. Scrabble
02. Monopoly
03. Chess
04. Go
05. Chinese Checkers
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Checkers
08. Sorry
09. Parcheesi
10. Ludo
11. Clue
12. Snakes & Ladders
13. Risk

What's in your flatware drawer: 
1. Forks


----------



## Sassycakes

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3.


----------



## Sunny

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4.


----------



## joybelle

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5.


----------



## RubyK

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6.


----------



## StarSong

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7.


----------



## JustBonee

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8.


----------



## hollydolly

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9.


----------



## Sunny

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9. Plastic tray with dividers to hold all the flatware
10.


----------



## hollydolly

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9. Plastic tray with dividers to hold all the flatware
10. Spatula
11.


----------



## Tish

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9. Plastic tray with dividers to hold all the flatware
10. Spatula
11.Whisk
12.


----------



## hollydolly

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9. Plastic tray with dividers to hold all the flatware
10. Spatula
11.Whisk
12.Bottle opener
13.


----------



## Sunny

What's in your flatware drawer:
1. Forks
2. Tea spoons
3. Small knives
4. Soup spoons
5. Serving spoons
6. Vegetable peeler
7. Can Opener
8. Steak Knives
9. Plastic tray with dividers to hold all the flatware
10. Spatula
11.Whisk
12.Bottle opener
13. Plastic clips to close food bags


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2.


----------



## StarSong

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3.


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3.  The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5.


----------



## Tish

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6.


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8.


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9. Luther (Netflix)
10.


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9. Luther (Netflix)
10. Madam Secretary (Netflix)
11.


----------



## joybelle

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9. Luther (Netflix)
10. Madam Secretary (Netflix)
11. Downton Abbey
12.


----------



## Sunny

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9. Luther (Netflix)
10. Madam Secretary (Netflix)
11. Downton Abbey
12. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix) - watched it a while ago, but I love the series
13.


----------



## Tish

Good TV series you are watching. They can be streaming or cable.

1. Fargo (Hulu)
2. Deadliest Catch
3. The Kominsky Method (Netflix)
4. Unearthed
5. Boardwalk
6. Mare of Easttown (HBO)
7. Criminal Minds (Netflix)
8. The Underground Railroad (Prime)
9. Luther (Netflix)
10. Madam Secretary (Netflix)
11. Downton Abbey
12. Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix) - watched it a while ago, but I love the series
13. Whitehouse

*Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies*

01. Bonanza 
02


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies*

01. Bonanza 
02 Virginian
03.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza 
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza 
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral 
05.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good  bad and the ugly
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good  bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies*

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good  bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies*

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.The treasure of the Sierra Madre
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.The treasure of the Sierra Madre
10. Rawhide
11.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.The treasure of the Sierra Madre
10. Rawhide
11. The Roy Rogers Show (when I was a kid)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.The treasure of the Sierra Madre
10. Rawhide
11. The Roy Rogers Show (when I was a kid)
12. The Lone Ranger
13.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Westerns T.V. or Movies

01. Bonanza
02 Virginian
03. Shane
04. High Chaparral
05. The good bad and the ugly
06. Little house on the prairie
07. Anyone remember High Noon?
08. Lonesome Dove
09.The treasure of the Sierra Madre
10. Rawhide
11. The Roy Rogers Show (when I was a kid)
12. The Lone Ranger
13. Hopalong Cassidy

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4.


----------



## StarSong

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5.


----------



## Sunny

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7.


----------



## joybelle

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9.


----------



## joybelle

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9. Snow Peas
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9. Snow Peas
10. Red Peppers
11.


----------



## joybelle

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9. Snow Peas
10. Red Peppers
11. Cucumber
12.


----------



## Sunny

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9. Snow Peas
10. Red Peppers
11. Cucumber
12. Bean Sprouts
13.


----------



## Tish

Vegetables people sometimes eat raw:
1. Mushrooms
2. Carrot
3. White cabbage
4. Bell Peppers
5. Lettuce
6. Radishes
7. Celery
8.Onions
9. Snow Peas
10. Red Peppers
11. Cucumber
12. Bean Sprouts
13. Alfalfa sprouts

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03.


----------



## Sunny

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05
​


----------



## Sunny

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07


----------



## Tish

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09. Bizet: Carmen
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09. Bizet: Carmen
10. Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09. Bizet: Carmen
10. Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
11. Sibelius - Symphony #2
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09. Bizet: Carmen
10. Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
11. Sibelius - Symphony #2
12. Dvorak - New World Symphony
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Classical Music/ Opera*

01. Vivaldi four seasons
02. Holst - The Planets
03. Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto #2
04. Beethoven - Fur Elise
05. Brahms' Symphony #1
06. Chopin - Ballade No. 1 in G minor
07.Bach's G Major cello suites
08. Die Fledermaus, the funniest, most tuneful opera ever written
09. Bizet: Carmen
10. Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
11. Sibelius - Symphony #2
12. Dvorak - New World Symphony
13. The Mikado


----------



## Sunny

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2.


----------



## StarSong

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4.


----------



## StarSong

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7.


----------



## tinytn

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder 
8.


----------



## StarSong

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder 
8. Intestines
9.


----------



## Sunny

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder 
8. Intestines
9. Kidneys
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder 
8. Intestines
9. Kidneys
10. Bowel
11.


----------



## Sunny

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder 
8. Intestines
9. Kidneys
10. Bowel
11. Brain
12.


----------



## Tish

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder
8. Intestines
9. Kidneys
10. Bowel
11. Brain
12. Gallbladder
13.


----------



## tinytn

Internal organs of the body:

1. Heart
2. Kidneys
3. Lungs
4. Pancreas
5. Spleen
6. Liver
7. Bladder
8. Intestines
9. Kidneys
10. Bowel
11. Brain
12. Gallbladder
13.Ovaries 

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9. Don't poop or pee in the house (the most important tricks of all)
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit 
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9. Don't poop or pee in the house (the most important tricks of all)
10. Don't climb on visitors
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9. Don't poop or pee in the house (the most important tricks of all)
10. Don't climb on visitors
11. Heel
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9. Don't poop or pee in the house (the most important tricks of all)
10. Don't climb on visitors
11. Heel
12. Run through a maze faster than the other dogs in the competition
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 tricks you can teach a dog..
1. Sit
2. Stay
3. Fetch
4. Shake Paws
5. Come when called
6. Catch a frisbee
7. Roll over
8. Speak
9. Don't poop or pee in the house (the most important tricks of all)
10. Don't climb on visitors
11. Heel
12. Run through a maze faster than the other dogs in the competition
13. Jump over hurdles

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2.


----------



## RubyK

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.


----------



## tinytn

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7.


----------



## Tish

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy  mushrooms
9.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy  mushrooms
9. Shriveled up apples
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy mushrooms
9. Shriveled up apples
10. Strawberries
11.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy mushrooms
9. Shriveled up apples
10. Strawberries
11. Celery
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy mushrooms
9. Shriveled up apples
10. Strawberries
11. Celery
12. 1/2 a black banana
13.


----------



## Sunny

Holly, there's an old song called Chiquita Banana that says:

But bananas like the climate of the very, very tropical equator
So you should never put bananas in the refrigerator! 

Foods that get tossed from your fridge because they're no longer good

1. Lettuce that's gotten slimy
2. Milk
3. Mouldy cheese..
4.Left overs sometimes
5. A garlic bulb that's been sitting there too long
6. Dried up processed meat
7. 1/2 tomato
8. Fluffy mushrooms
9. Shriveled up apples
10. Strawberries
11. Celery
12. 1/2 a black banana
13. Cabbage


----------



## Sunny

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2.


----------



## StarSong

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number. 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number. 
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4.


----------



## StarSong

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number. 
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5.


----------



## Tish

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6.


----------



## Sunny

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire?  But I don't own a car!"
7.


----------



## hollydolly

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire?  But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8.


----------



## Gemma

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9.


----------



## Sunny

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9. Pretend you're too dim-witted to understand what they are talking about, and keep "misunderstanding"
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9. Pretend you're too dim-witted to understand what they are talking about, and keep "misunderstanding"
10. I hang up
11.


----------



## StarSong

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9. Pretend you're too dim-witted to understand what they are talking about, and keep "misunderstanding"
10. I hang up
11. I've scolded some and told them to get a real job - the kind they'd be proud to tell their mothers about. 
12.


----------



## Sunny

About no. 11, some of their mothers may be in the same line of work!


----------



## Sunny

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9. Pretend you're too dim-witted to understand what they are talking about, and keep "misunderstanding"
10. I hang up
11. I've scolded some and told them to get a real job - the kind they'd be proud to tell their mothers about. 
12. Waste their time the same as they're wasting yours. Keep the conversation going as long as you can, make them think you're biting, give them fake credit card numbers, etc., and then just say, "Not interested" and hang up.
13.


----------



## StarSong

How to deal with annoying phone calls, trying to sell you something or scam you out of something:

1. Just keep repeating, "What?"
2. Don't answer a call unless you recognize the number.
3. ask them if they'd like to buy a Time-share
4. Pretend you can't speak English
5. Tell your grandchild that Santa is on the phone and put them on.
6. "My car warranty is about to expire? But I don't own a car!"
7. Keep repeating back to them everything they say
8. Have a whistle nearby and blow on it into the phone.
9. Pretend you're too dim-witted to understand what they are talking about, and keep "misunderstanding"
10. I hang up
11. I've scolded some and told them to get a real job - the kind they'd be proud to tell their mothers about. 
12. Waste their time the same as they're wasting yours. Keep the conversation going as long as you can, make them think you're biting, give them fake credit card numbers, etc., and then just say, "Not interested" and hang up.
13. Whatever they're selling, that's the business you're in...

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping: 

1.  Toilet paper
2.


----------



## Sunny

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping: 

1.  Toilet paper
2.  Fruits and vegetables
3.


----------



## hollydolly

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping: 

1.  Toilet paper
2.  Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5.


----------



## StarSong

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6.


----------



## hollydolly

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7.


----------



## Tish

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9.


----------



## hollydolly

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9. Tea
10.


----------



## tinytn

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9. Tea
10.Laundry soap
11,


----------



## StarSong

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9. Tea
10. Laundry soap
11. Shampoo / Conditioner
12.


----------



## Sunny

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9. Tea
10. Laundry soap
11. Shampoo / Conditioner
12. Chocolate
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

When you run out of this, you can no longer delay shopping:

1. Toilet paper
2. Fruits and vegetables
3. Toothpaste
4. Milk
5. Coffee
6. Bin Liners
7. Pet treats
8. Bread
9. Tea
10. Laundry soap
11. Shampoo / Conditioner
12. Chocolate
13. Soda


----------



## StarSong

@Pink Biz, the poster who adds #13 starts the next topic.  I'll take this one for you: 

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

StarSong said:


> @Pink Biz, the poster who adds #13 starts the next topic.  I'll take this one for you:
> 
> Name something people spread on bread:
> 1. Jam
> 2.


*Oops! Sorry @StarSong and thank you. *


----------



## Pink Biz

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3.


----------



## StarSong

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4.


----------



## RadishRose

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny said:


> Name something people spread on bread:
> 1. Jam
> 2. Butter
> 3. Mustard
> 4. Mayonnaise
> 5. Marmite *ugh*
> 6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
> 7


What? Holly just loves peanut butter with Marmite on toast!


----------



## StarSong

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple  Butter
9.


----------



## Sunny

Name something people spread on bread:
1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple  Butter
9. Orange Marmalade
10.


----------



## RadishRose

1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple  Butter
9. Orange Marmalade
10. Cream Cheese and Olive
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent memory @Sunny...

1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple  Butter
9. Orange Marmalade
10. Cream Cheese and Olive
11. Jam
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple Butter
9. Orange Marmalade
10. Cream Cheese and Olive
11. Jam
12. Nutella
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Jam
2. Butter
3. Mustard
4. Mayonnaise
5. Marmite *ugh*
6. Peanut butter (sorry, Holly, I know you hate it)
7. Hummus
8. Apple Butter
9. Orange Marmalade
10. Cream Cheese and Olive
11. Jam
12. Nutella
13. Mashed Banana


----------



## hollydolly

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny 
2.


----------



## Tish

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6.


----------



## joybelle

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Gemma

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..*

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9. Lincoln  Park Zoo (Chicago)
10.


----------



## Sunny

Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9. Lincoln  Park Zoo (Chicago)
10. Broadway shows with my parents
11.


----------



## StarSong

Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9. Lincoln  Park Zoo (Chicago)
10. Broadway shows with my parents
11. Corning, NY with parents
12.


----------



## Gemma

Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9. Lincoln Park Zoo (Chicago)
10. Broadway shows with my parents
11. Corning, NY with parents
12. Niagara Falls, both NY and Canadian sides
13.


----------



## Tish

Places you visited as a child..with parents or grandparents..

1.The theatre at Christmas with my granny
2. The Zoo
3. The seaside ( granny again)
4. Disneyland
5. Cinema - foster parents
6. The beach and a picnic lunch
7. The Ice Capades
8. The city centre Christmas lights
9. Lincoln Park Zoo (Chicago)
10. Broadway shows with my parents
11. Corning, NY with parents
12. Niagara Falls, both NY and Canadian sides
13. Disney on Ice


*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
3.


----------



## Gemma

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
3. K-cups
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
3. K-cups
4. Sugar
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
3. K-cups
4. Sugar
5. Cereal
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
3. K-cups
4. Sugar
5. Cereal
6. Oats
7.


----------



## Gemma

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09. Beans and lentils
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09. Beans and lentils
10. Cans of soup
11.


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09. Beans and lentils
10. Cans of soup
11. Crackers
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09. Beans and lentils
10. Cans of soup
11. Crackers
12. Utz ripple potato chips
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your Pantry*

01. Rice
02. Teabags
03. K-cups
04. Sugar
05. Cereal
06. Oats
07. Panko bread crumbs
08. Packet sauces
09. Beans and lentils
10. Cans of soup
11. Crackers
12. Utz ripple potato chips
13. Baked Beans


----------



## hollydolly

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals  and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2.


----------



## RubyK

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5.


----------



## joybelle

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7.


----------



## StarSong

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8.


----------



## Gemma

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9.


----------



## Tish

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9. Magpie
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9. Magpie
10. Crow ( I hate crows but they're supposed to be extremely intelligent)
11.


----------



## StarSong

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9. Magpie
10. Crow ( I hate crows but they're supposed to be extremely intelligent)
11. Ants - insects rather than animals, but their cooperation and work ethic fascinates me.  
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9. Magpie
10. Crow ( I hate crows but they're supposed to be extremely intelligent)
11. Ants - insects rather than animals, but their cooperation and work ethic fascinates me.  
12. Polar Bear
13.


----------



## StarSong

*If suddenly you could understand the language of animals and could choose one to converse with.. which would it be ?*

1. Elephant
2. My cat
3. Dolphin
4. orang-utan
5. My dog
6. The horses on the next farm
7. Whales
8. Black Bear
9. Magpie
10. Crow ( I hate crows but they're supposed to be extremely intelligent)
11. Ants - insects rather than animals, but their cooperation and work ethic fascinates me.  
12. Polar Bear
13. Elephants - they're so family oriented

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1.  Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2.


----------



## Sunny

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4.


----------



## StarSong

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5.


----------



## Sunny

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8.


----------



## Tish

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9.


----------



## Sunny

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9. Paella
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9. Paella
10.Beef Stew
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9. Paella
10.Beef Stew
11. Ham & lentil soup
12.


----------



## StarSong

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9. Paella
10.Beef Stew
11. Ham & lentil soup
12. Tortellini Alfredo 
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

*What's meal can you make for guests that's tried and true and easy for you to pull together?*
1. Shrimp (or tofu) Scampi
2. Omelets
3. Italian wedding soup
4. Sausage, Peppers & Onions (including a meatless version)
5. Fried rice, vegetarian or with chicken/shrimp
6. Tempura prawns
7. Pasta with meat sauce and/or Italain sausage
8. Steak Diane
9. Paella
10.Beef Stew
11. Ham & lentil soup
12. Tortellini Alfredo
13. Tacos


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2.


----------



## StarSong

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.  
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach. 
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4.


----------



## StarSong

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach. 
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach. 
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach. 
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach. 
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9.


----------



## Tish

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9. Lace 
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9. Lace 
10. Swim suit when you come out of the pool
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9. Lace
10. Swim suit when you come out of the pool
11. Lap top screen
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9. Lace
10. Swim suit when you come out of the pool
11. Lap top screen
12. Silk
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that are best washed by hand*

1. Bras
2. Anything that needs help with bleach.
3. Your hair The washing machine isn't a good idea.
4. Crystal
5. Cashmere
6. Dishes that are not "dishwasher-safe."
7. Gold
8. Angora sweaters
9. Lace
10. Swim suit when you come out of the pool
11. Lap top screen
12. Silk
13. Delicate lingerie


----------



## Sunny

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2.


----------



## tinytn

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3.Arctic Fox
4.


----------



## StarSong

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6.


----------



## StarSong

Animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9.


----------



## hollydolly

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9. Arctic Hare
10.


----------



## StarSong

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9. Arctic Hare
10. Moose
11.


----------



## hollydolly

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9. Arctic Hare
10. Moose
11. Beluga Whale
12.


----------



## Tish

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9. Arctic Hare
10. Moose
11. Beluga Whale
12. Arctic fox
13.


----------



## StarSong

animals that live in extremely cold climates:

1. Penguins
2. Polar Bears
3. Arctic Fox
4. Walruses
5. Snow leopard
6. Seals
7. Caribou
8. Antelope
9. Arctic Hare
10. Moose
11. Beluga Whale
12. Arctic fox
13. Humans

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1.  Stenographer
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4,


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

obs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9.


----------



## Tish

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9. Night packers
10.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9. Night packers
10. Vaudeville performer
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9. Night packers
10. Vaudeville performer
11. Milk Men
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard Operator
3. Coachman (driver of a horse and carriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9. Night packers
10. Vaudeville performer
11. Milk Men
12. Chimneysweep
13.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that have mostly disappeared over the last 100 years:

1. Stenographer
2. Switchboard OperatorCorsarriage)
4, Punch tape operator
5. Lady's maid (unless you work in Buckingham Palace)
6. Office junior
7. Lamplighter
8. Typist
9. Night packers
10. Vaudeville performer
11. Milk Men
12. Chimneysweep
13. Corset manufacturer






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Sunny

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4.


----------



## Gemma

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob 
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6.


----------



## tinytn

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7.


----------



## Sunny

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9. A sandwich short of a picnic
10.


----------



## Tish

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9. A sandwich short of a picnic
10. Light is on nobody's home
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9. A sandwich short of a picnic
10. Light is on nobody's home
11. As Clean as a whistle
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Name a popular simile. (As something as a something)

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9. A sandwich short of a picnic
10. Light is on nobody's home
11. As Clean as a whistle
12. As tall as a giraffe
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. As crazy as a loon
2. Mad as a bag of snakes
3. Nuttier than squirrel poop
4. Dull as a doorknob
5. As dumb as a rock
6. Dead as a doornail
7. Hot as hell
8. Cool as a Cucumber
9. A sandwich short of a picnic
10. Light is on nobody's home
11. As Clean as a whistle
12. As tall as a giraffe
13.  As mad as a wet hen


----------



## Sunny

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3.Flashlight
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3.Flashlight
4. Match
5.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3.Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3.Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9. Glow light
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9. Glow light
10. table lamp
11.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9. Glow light
10. table lamp
11. Street light
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9. Glow light
10. table lamp
11. Street light
12. Turn on TV
13.


----------



## StarSong

Ways to light up the dark:

1. Incandescent light bulb
2. Candle
3. Flashlight
4. Match
5. Campfire
6. Fireworks
7. Cellphone light
8. Wait for sunrise
9. Glow light
10. table lamp
11. Street light
12. Turn on TV
13. Kiss your sweetie and see fireworks!




Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1.  Taj Mahal
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1.  Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls 
3.


----------



## Tish

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4.


----------



## Sunny

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6.


----------



## StarSong

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8.


----------



## Sunny

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9.


----------



## StarSong

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9. Leaning Tower of Pisa (I can think of far better things to do and see while in Italy)
10.


----------



## Sunny

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9. Leaning Tower of Pisa (I can think of far better things to do and see while in Italy)
10. Florida
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9. Leaning Tower of Pisa (I can think of far better things to do and see while in Italy)
10. Florida
11. Stonehenge
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9. Leaning Tower of Pisa (I can think of far better things to do and see while in Italy)
10. Florida
11. Stonehenge
12. Other Planets (or the moon)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Tourist areas that you have no burning interest to visit:

1. Taj Mahal
2. Niagara Falls
3. The Wailing wall
4. Mt. Everest
5. The pyramids of Giza 
6. Most antiquity museums - after seeing three pieces of broken pottery they all start to look the same.
7. Le Louvre
8. Tourist trap resorts in the Caribbean
9. Leaning Tower of Pisa (I can think of far better things to do and see while in Italy)
10. Florida
11. Stonehenge
12. Other Planets (or the moon)
13. Death Valley


----------



## Sunny

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2.


----------



## Gemma

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3.


----------



## Tish

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Socks


----------



## Gemma

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5.


----------



## tinytn

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7.


----------



## Gemma

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9. High heels
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9. High heels
10. shoes
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9. High heels
10. shoes
11. Clogs
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9. High heels
10. shoes
11. Clogs
12. Flip flops
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things to wear on your feet:

1. Sandals
2. Slippers
3. Socks
4. Crocs
5. Boots
6. Skis
7. Toe ring
8. Skates
9. High heels
10. shoes
11. Clogs
12. Flip flops
13.Toe nail polish

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..
1. Map
2.


----------



## hollydolly

3 Things you carry (have) inside your car..
1. Map
2. Face Masks
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..
1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4.


----------



## Gemma

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher 
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7.


----------



## Tish

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8.


----------



## Gemma

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9. Phone charger
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9. Phone charger
10. Umbrella
11.


----------



## Gemma

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9. Phone charger
10. Umbrella
11. Reusable shopping bags
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9. Phone charger
10. Umbrella
11. Reusable shopping bags
12. Driving Glasses
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things you carry (have) inside your car..

1. Map
2. Face Masks
3. CD's
4. Paper Towels
5. A car fire extinguisher
6. Blanket
7. Hand sanitizer
8. Tool box
9. Phone charger
10. Umbrella
11. Reusable shopping bags
12. Driving Glasses
13. Car user's manual


----------



## Sunny

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1.  Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2.


----------



## hollydolly

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1.  Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool 
4,


----------



## Sunny

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7.


----------



## Sunny

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9.


----------



## Tish

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9. Go on a cruise
10.


----------



## hollydolly

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9. Go on a cruise
10. Go on Safari to kenya
11.


----------



## Sunny

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9. Go on a cruise
10. Go on Safari to kenya
11. Before Covid, I would have said go on a round-the-world cruise. I wouldn't go near a cruise ship now, no matter how many billions I had. But
      I could buy a luxury yacht and hire a crew to take me wherever I wanted to go.
12.


----------



## hollydolly

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9. Go on a cruise
10. Go on Safari to kenya
11. Before Covid, I would have said go on a round-the-world cruise. I wouldn't go near a cruise ship now, no matter how many billions I had. But
     I could buy a luxury yacht and hire a crew to take me wherever I wanted to go.
12. Buy Shares in the newest and latest Internet sensation
13.


----------



## StarSong

You've won the lottery, and are dividing up the money for different uses. You're donating part of it to one or more good causes. What would you do with the rest of it?

1. Travel, as soon as it's safe.
2. Buy a new house all on one floor
3. Put an inground swimming pool
4. Move to a slightly larger apartment, with a gorgeous view
5. New home
6. New conservatory
7. Get a new car
8. Buy a small plane
9. Go on a cruise
10. Go on Safari to kenya
11. Before Covid, I would have said go on a round-the-world cruise. I wouldn't go near a cruise ship now, no matter how many billions I had. But
    I could buy a luxury yacht and hire a crew to take me wherever I wanted to go.
12. Buy Shares in the newest and latest Internet sensation
13. Hold onto some and share the rest with my children and other loved ones.

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work: 

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work: 

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day  ( song & dance) 
5.


----------



## Tish

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8.Adam West - Batman


----------



## StarSong

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8. Adam West - Batman
9. Henry Winkler - Arthur Fonzarelli 
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5.Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8. Adam West - Batman
9. Henry Winkler - Arthur Fonzarelli
10. Jim Parsons - Sheldon Cooper
11.


----------



## StarSong

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5. Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8. Adam West - Batman
9. Henry Winkler - Arthur Fonzarelli
10. Jim Parsons - Sheldon Cooper
11. Sylvester Stallone - Rocky Balboa
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5. Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8. Adam West - Batman
9. Henry Winkler - Arthur Fonzarelli
10. Jim Parsons - Sheldon Cooper
11. Sylvester Stallone - Rocky Balboa
12. Janet Leigh (Psycho)
13.


----------



## RadishRose

Actors you tend to associate with a single role rather than their entire body of work:

1. Sean Connery as James Bond
2. John Wayne, Cowboy
3. Marlon Brando (Godfather and Streetcar Named Desire)
4. Doris Day ( song & dance)
5. Patrick Stewart ( Jean-Luc Piccard Star-Trek)
6. Ted Danson - Cheers
7. Keir Dullea (2001: A Space Odyssey)
8. Adam West - Batman
9. Henry Winkler - Arthur Fonzarelli
10. Jim Parsons - Sheldon Cooper
11. Sylvester Stallone - Rocky Balboa
12. Janet Leigh (Psycho)
13. James Gandolfini- The Sopranos


----------



## RadishRose

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3.


----------



## Tish

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4.


----------



## RadishRose

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.


----------



## Millyd

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey  drink 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey  drink 
7. Aloe vera for burns 
8


----------



## tinytn

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe Vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9. Plain yoghurt  ( for yeast infections)
10.


----------



## StarSong

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe Vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9. Plain yoghurt  ( for yeast infections)
10. Rest
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe Vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9. Plain yoghurt ( for yeast infections)
10. Rest
11. Rinsing with salt water
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe Vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9. Plain yoghurt ( for yeast infections)
10. Rest
11. Rinsing with salt water
12. Peppermint
13.


----------



## StarSong

Home Remedies For Minor Illnesses/Injuries

1. Chicken soup
2. Ice pack
3. Ginger Tea
4. Heating pad
5. Hot Toddy
6.Hot lemon / Honey drink
7. Aloe Vera for burns
8. Cough drops
9. Plain yoghurt ( for yeast infections)
10. Rest
11. Rinsing with salt water
12. Peppermint
13. Pickle juice for leg cramps

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1.  Ocean surface in the sunshine
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1.  Ocean surface in the sunshine
2.  Diamonds
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5.


----------



## tinytn

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9.


----------



## Tish

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9. Glitter
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9. Glitter
10.Bracelets
11.


----------



## tinytn

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9. Glitter
10.Bracelets
11.Earrings
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9. Glitter
10.Bracelets
11.Earrings
12. Sequins
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things that sparkle or glitter:

1. Ocean surface in the sunshine
2. Diamonds
3. Eyes
4. Silver paper
5. Christmas Ornaments
6. Icicles in the sunlight
7. Stars
8. Engagement rings
9. Glitter
10.Bracelets
11.Earrings
12. Sequins
13. Glittery stage costumes


----------



## Sunny

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2.


----------



## Gemma

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3.


----------



## tinytn

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4.


----------



## StarSong

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6.


----------



## StarSong

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7.


----------



## Sunny

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9. Lagoon
10.


----------



## Sunny

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9. Lagoon
10. Ice
11.


----------



## StarSong

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9. Lagoon
10. Ice
11. Steam
12.


----------



## Sunny

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9. Lagoon
10. Ice
11. Steam
12. Oceans
13.


----------



## Tish

Forms of water:

1. Bottled drinking water
2. Tap water
3. hard water
4. Sparkling water
5. Quinine
6. Artisan spring water
7. Rain
8. Slush
9. Lagoon
10. Ice
11. Steam
12. Oceans
13. Lake

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls 
03.*


----------



## tinytn

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03.Chinese Egg Rolls 
04.*


----------



## RadishRose

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls 
04. Pizza
05.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07*


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
 07. Orange beef
08*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09.  Pork Dumplings
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite takeaway food

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09. Pork Dumplings
10. Whataburger
11.


----------



## tinytn

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09. Pork Dumplings
10. Whataburger
11.Fried Chicken
12.


----------



## Sunny

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09. Pork Dumplings
10. Whataburger
11.Fried Chicken
12. Hot corned beef on rye
13.


----------



## StarSong

01. Fried rice
02. Sweet & sour King Prawn balls
03. Chinese Egg Rolls
04. Pizza
05. Chicken fingers
06. Gyros (greek)
07. Orange beef
08. McDonald's French Fries
09. Pork Dumplings
10. Whataburger
11.Fried Chicken
12. Hot corned beef on rye
13. Vegan Banh Mi

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5.


----------



## Tish

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6.


----------



## Sunny

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8.


----------



## tinytn

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9. Toothpaste
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9. Toothpaste
10.Blankets
11.


----------



## StarSong

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9. Toothpaste
10. Blankets
11. Canned food
12.


----------



## Sunny

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9. Toothpaste
10. Blankets
11. Canned food
12. Matches
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in your emergency supply stash:
1. Bottled water
2. Batteries
3. TP
4. Candles
5. Power generator
6. Medications
7. Soap
8. Flash lights
9. Toothpaste
10. Blankets
11. Canned food
12. Matches
13. Masks


----------



## hollydolly

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3.


----------



## Sunny

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5.


----------



## Tish

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6.


----------



## Sunny

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7.


----------



## joybelle

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Pink Biz

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9.


----------



## joybelle

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9. Sydney harbour bridge, Australia
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9. Sydney harbour bridge, Australia
10. Alhambra Palace - Spain
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9. Sydney harbour bridge, Australia
10. Alhambra Palace - Spain
11. Parthenon
12.


----------



## Sunny

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9. Sydney harbour bridge, Australia
10. Alhambra Palace - Spain
11. Parthenon
12. Pompeii
13.


----------



## Tish

Well known popular tourist attractions worldwide..

1.Leaning tower of Pisa
2. Eiffel Tower
3. Blue Grotto
4. Tower of London
5. Uluru
6. Grand Canyon
7. Great Barrier Reef, Queensland
8. Taj Mahal
9. Sydney harbour bridge, Australia
10. Alhambra Palace - Spain
11. Parthenon
12. Pompeii
13. Great Barrier Reef


*Favorite snacks*

01. Nuts
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite snacks*

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08.  Pretzels
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08.  Pretzels
09. Pistachios
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite snacks

01. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08. Pretzels
09. Pistachios
10. Guacamole
11.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite snacks

1. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08. Pretzels
09. Pistachios
10. Guacamole
11.Low salt Potato chips
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite snacks

1. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08. Pretzels
09. Pistachios
10. Guacamole
11.Low salt Potato chips
12. Popcorn
13.


----------



## Tish

Favorite snacks

1. Nuts
02. Wine and cheese
03. Ice cream
04. Gyros
05. Chips and dip
06. Fruit
07. Rosemary salted crackers & brie
08. Pretzels
09. Pistachios
10. Guacamole
11.Low salt Potato chips
12. Popcorn
13. Grapes


*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03.


----------



## Gemma

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe 
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe 
04. Strawberries
05


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06.


----------



## Sunny

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07.


----------



## StarSong

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Fruit you love*

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09. Peaches
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruit you love

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09. Peaches
10. Pears
11.


----------



## tinytn

Fruit you love

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09. Peaches
10. Pears
11.Fresh off the tree ..Figs
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Fruit you love

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09. Peaches
10. Pears
11.Fresh off the tree ..Figs
12. Black grapes
13.


----------



## Sunny

Fruit you love

01. Watermellon
02. Honeydew
03. Cantaloupe
04. Strawberries
05. Mango
06. Green grapes
07. Apples
08. Banana
09. Peaches
10. Pears
11.Fresh off the tree ..Figs
12. Black grapes
13. Grapefruit


----------



## Sunny

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3.  Armadillos
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3.  Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5.


----------



## Tish

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7.


----------



## Sunny

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9.


----------



## RubyK

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9. Coyotes
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9. Coyotes
10. squirrels
11.


----------



## Gemma

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9. Coyotes
10. squirrels
11. Beavers
12.


----------



## Owlivia

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9. Coyotes
10. squirrels
11. Beavers
12. Frogs
13.


----------



## Sunny

Animals that show up in your region periodically:

1. Cicadas (they are finally leaving!)
2. Pheasants
3. Armadillos
4. Muntjacs
5. Kangaroos
6. Badgers
7. Robins
8. Foxes.. and they chit in my garden..ever smelled Fox pooh....?
9. Coyotes
10. squirrels
11. Beavers
12. Frogs
13. Canadian geese (they come down this far for the winter, and stay here until spring)


----------



## Sunny

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9. Paper Cup
10,


----------



## StarSong

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9. Paper Cup
10, Cupped hands
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9. Paper Cup
10, Cupped hands
11. A shoe ( Cinderella) 
12.


----------



## joybelle

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9. Paper Cup
10, Cupped hands
11. A shoe ( Cinderella)
12. A tap
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you can drink out of:

1. Bottles
2. Tumblers
3. Mugs
4. Baby Bottles
5. Cup
6. Garden hose
7. Water Fountain
8. Wine glass
9. Paper Cup
10, Cupped hands
11. A shoe ( Cinderella)
12. A tap
13. Glass

*Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02.*


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee  Williams
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee  Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee  Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09. Armor Towles
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09. Armor Towles
10. Simon Garfield
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

#6,104
Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09. Armor Towles
10. Simon Garfield
11. James Paterson 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09. Armor Towles
10. Simon Garfield
11. James Paterson 
12. Gillian Flynn
13.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Tennessee Williams
03. Ernest Hemmingway
04. Bill Bryson
05. Mark Twain
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Frank McCourt
08. Barbara Pym
09. Armor Towles
10. Simon Garfield
11. James Paterson 
12. Gillian Flynn
13. Toni Morrison

Some great perks to being queen: 
1.  Tiaras! 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Some great perks to being queen: 
1.  Tiaras! 
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3.


----------



## StarSong

Some great perks to being queen: 
1. Tiaras! 
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next... 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Some great perks to being queen: 
1. Tiaras! 
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next... 
4. Has her own  ATM Machine
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6.


----------



## Sunny

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8.


----------



## RubyK

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Tish

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9. Dressing up
10.


----------



## Sunny

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9. Dressing up
10. Never has any personal financial worries
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9. Dressing up
10. Never has any personal financial worries
11. Has babies named after her
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9. Dressing up
10. Never has any personal financial worries
11. Has babies named after her
12. Never has to wait to see a doctor 
13.


----------



## StarSong

Some great perks to being queen:
1. Tiaras!
2. No one ever disagrees with you
3. If people annoy you, you can yell, "Off with their heads!" and they won't be completely sure what's going to happen next...
4. Has her own ATM Machine
5. Living in a castle
6. Has her own private jet
7. Has her own train
8. Never has to cook or clean the castle.
9. Dressing up
10. Never has any personal financial worries
11. Has babies named after her
12. Never has to wait to see a doctor 
13. An endless wardrobe

Downsides to being queen:
1.  People are forever gossiping about you.


----------



## hollydolly

Downsides to being queen:
1.  People are forever gossiping about you.
2.You can't go anywhere without security
3.


----------



## Sunny

Downsides to being queen:
1.  People are forever gossiping about you.
2.You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4.


----------



## StarSong

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.  
5.


----------



## Granny B.

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8.


----------



## Sunny

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9.


----------



## Granny B.

delete


----------



## Granny B.

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9. You have to let the king think he's the boss
10.


----------



## Tish

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9. You have to let the king think he's the boss
10.Reporters
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9. You have to let the king think he's the boss
10.Reporters
11. You can't just go off alone and take a drive or a trip with your kids..
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9. You have to let the king think he's the boss
10.Reporters
11. You can't just go off alone and take a drive or a trip with your kids..
12. Finding  the matching hat that goes with_ that  _dress
13.


----------



## Sunny

Bonnie, dear lady, surely you don't think that she has to find her own matching hats?  One has assistants for that.


----------



## JustBonee

Sunny said:


> Bonnie, dear lady, surely you don't think that she has to find her own matching hats?  One has assistants for that.



Have you ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## Sunny

Indeed I have. I've also heard of satire.


----------



## Tish

Downsides to being queen:
1. People are forever gossiping about you.
2. You can't go anywhere without security
3. Everything that your family does and says gets broadcast all over the world
4. Sometimes you have to wear ridiculous costumes.
5. You have to pretend to be nice to other dignitaries you don't like
6. You're judged on what you spend
7. You constantly need to go to boring activities
8. Your activities are managed by other people, according to what you "must" do, rather than what you feel like doing
9. You have to let the king think he's the boss
10.Reporters
11. You can't just go off alone and take a drive or a trip with your kids..
12. Finding the matching hat that goes with_ that _dress
13. Weely meeting with the PM


*Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather 
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather 
02. Singing in the rain
03.*


----------



## JustBonee

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04.


----------



## Sunny

I don't understand the topic. Is the movie supposed to actually be about the weather, or a weather event, etc.?  Or just have something about weather in the title? Or either? 

Here's one that is actually about a weather event, though it's also in the title.

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06.


----------



## StarSong

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07.


----------



## Sunny

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09


----------



## Sassycakes

​Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09. Tornado Alley
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies with a weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09. Tornado Alley
10.  The  Fog
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09. Tornado Alley
10.  The  Fog
11. Sharknado
12.


----------



## Tish

Movies with weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09. Tornado Alley
10. The Fog
11. Sharknado
12.Polar Storm
13.


----------



## StarSong

Movies with weather elements in them.

01. Stormy weather
02. Singing in the rain
03. Gone With The Wind
04. The Perfect Storm
05. Twister
06. Frozen
07. Frosty the Snowman
08. The Hurricane Heist
09. Tornado Alley
10. The Fog
11. Sharknado
12. Polar Storm
13. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago: 
1. Alexa
2.


----------



## Sunny

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago: 
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago: 
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4.


----------



## StarSong

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago: 
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots 
5.


----------



## Granny B.

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6.


----------



## StarSong

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8.


----------



## StarSong

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9. Cell Phones
10.


----------



## Sunny

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9. Cell Phones
10. Gadgets on wristbands that count steps, such as Fitbit
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9. Cell Phones
10. Gadgets on wristbands that count steps, such as Fitbit
11. Hive central heating system
12.


----------



## tinytn

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9. Cell Phones
10. Gadgets on wristbands that count steps, such as Fitbit
11. Hive central heating system
12.Electric Can openers
13.


----------



## hollydolly

hang on guys... electric can openers.. cell phones.. Digital photo frames ( all in the last 10 years )>.. noooo.. they've all been available longer than that...


----------



## Tish

Useful gadgets that didn't exist ten years ago:
1. Alexa
2. Digital picture frames
3. Google Home Hub
4. Instant Pots
5. Peeps glass cleaners
6. Nest type thermostats
7. Video ring doorbell
8. Collision avoidance systems on newer cars
9. Cell Phones
10. Gadgets on wristbands that count steps, such as Fitbit
11. Hive central heating system
12.Electric Can openers
13.Wireless charges


*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03.


----------



## Sunny

*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04.


----------



## StarSong

*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Soul/comfort food*

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08.


----------



## Sassycakes

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09


----------



## hollydolly

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09 Boiled eggs & soldiers
10.


----------



## Sunny

Boiled eggs I can understand, but in England you boil soldiers?


----------



## Pink Biz

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09 Boiled eggs & soldiers
10. Meat loaf
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09 Boiled eggs & soldiers
10. Meat loaf
11. Custard
12.


----------



## Tish

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09 Boiled eggs & soldiers
10. Meat loaf
11. Custard
12. Jelly
13.


----------



## joybelle

Soul/comfort food

01. Dumplings
02. Mac & cheese
03. Meatballs and spaghetti
04. Mashed potatoes
05. Chicken soup
06. Pancakes
07. Southern Fried Chicken
08. jello
09 Boiled eggs & soldiers
10. Meat loaf
11. Custard
12. Jelly
13. Shephard's pie or cottage pie with steamed veg


----------



## joybelle

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02.


----------



## Sunny

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03.


----------



## joybelle

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05.


----------



## Sunny

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07


----------



## Pink Biz

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09.


----------



## StarSong

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09. Chocolate mousse
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09. Chocolate mousse
10. Baked rice pudding
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Best ever dessert

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09. Chocolate mousse
10. Baked rice pudding
11. Sacher torte
12.


----------



## Sunny

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chcolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09. Chocolate mousse
10. Baked rice pudding
11. Sacher torte
12. Strawberry Shortcake
13.


----------



## Tish

01. Cheesecake
02. Black Forest Cake
03. Fresh fruit salad and icecream
04. Pistachio Crème brûlée,
05. Key Lime Pie
06. Chocolate caramel shortcake with hot custard
07. Tiramisu
08. Eton Mess
09. Chocolate mousse
10. Baked rice pudding
11. Sacher torte
12. Strawberry Shortcake
13. Caramel mud cake


*All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03*


----------



## Gemma

*All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04.*


----------



## hollydolly

*All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05*


----------



## Sunny

*All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
 04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. *


----------



## JustBonee

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07


----------



## StarSong

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08.


----------



## Sunny

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09.


----------



## tinytn

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09.Steaks 
10.


----------



## RubyK

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09.Steaks
10. Pulled pork
11.


----------



## Gemma

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09.Steaks
10. Pulled pork
11. Bratwurst 
12.


----------



## Sunny

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09. Swordfish
10. Pulled pork
11. Bratwurst 
12.

(Steak was repeated, so I substituted swordfish. Too much cholesterol if we eat that much steak!)


----------



## Tish

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09. Swordfish
10. Pulled pork
11. Bratwurst
12. Coleslaw
13.


----------



## Granny B.

All things BBQ

01. Sausages
02. chops
03. Ribs
04. Steak
05. Salmon
06. Burgers
07. Corn on the cob
08. Chicken
09. Swordfish
10. Pulled pork
11. Bratwurst
12. Coleslaw
13. Potatoes

Festivals
01. Honey Bee Festival
02.


----------



## hollydolly

Festivals
01. Honey Bee Festival
02. South Facing Festival - London
03


----------



## Pink Biz

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04.


----------



## Granny B.

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05.


----------



## Owlivia

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05.  Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05.  Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07.


----------



## StarSong

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05.  Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05.  Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina  festival - Spain
09


----------



## JustBonee

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05. Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina festival - Spain
09. South X  South West Festival (Music/Films) - Austin
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05. Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina festival - Spain
09. South X South West Festival (Music/Films) - Austin
10. Burning Man
11.


----------



## Sunny

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05. Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina festival - Spain
09. South X South West Festival (Music/Films) - Austin
10. Burning Man
11. Woodstock
12.


----------



## StarSong

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05. Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina festival - Spain
09. South X South West Festival (Music/Films) - Austin
10. Burning Man
11. Woodstock
12. County Fairs
13.


----------



## Tish

Festivals

01. Honey Bee Festival - Redding
02. South Facing Festival - London
03. Grant Park Music Festival - Chicago
04. Garlic Festival - Gilroy
05. Mardi Gras - New Orleans
06. Notting-hill Carnival -London
07. Feast of San Gennaro - NY (Little Italy)
08. La Tomatina festival - Spain
09. South X South West Festival (Music/Films) - Austin
10. Burning Man
11. Woodstock
12. County Fairs
13. Lilac Festival

*Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03*


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03 Dallas
04.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03 Dallas
05 Stirling
06*


----------



## tinytn

*Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03 Dallas
05 Stirling
06 Savannah
07.*


----------



## JustBonee

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03 Dallas
05 Stirling
06 Savannah
07. Webster
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03 Dallas
05 Stirling
06 Savannah
07. Webster
08. Oxford
10.


----------



## StarSong

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09. Traverse City
10.


----------



## Sunny

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09. Traverse City
10.  Sedona
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09. Traverse City
10.  Sedona
11. Elche
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09. Traverse City
10. Sedona
11. Elche
12. Positano
13.


----------



## Owlivia

Towns around the world

01. Sydney
02. Malaga
03. Dallas
04. Stirling
05. Savannah
06. Webster
07. Oxford
08. Santa Monica
09. Traverse City
10. Sedona
11. Elche
12. Positano
13.  Cardiff

Dog Breeds

1.  Beagle
2.


----------



## Sunny

Dog Breeds

1.  Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3.


----------



## joybelle

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6.


----------



## Tish

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8.


----------



## joybelle

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9.


----------



## Gemma

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9. Newfoundland 
10.


----------



## Owlivia

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9. Newfoundland
10. Yellow Labrador
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9. Newfoundland
10. Yellow Labrador
11. Doberman
12.


----------



## Sunny

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9. Newfoundland
10. Yellow Labrador
11. Doberman
12. Collie
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Dog Breeds

1. Beagle
2. Golden Retriever
3. Jack Russell
4. Corgi
5. Labradoodle
6. Kelpie
7. Belgian Malinois
8. Heinz variety (mixed breed)
9. Newfoundland
10. Yellow Labrador
11. Doberman
12. Collie
13.  Springer Spaniel

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9. Barbra Streisand
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9. Barbra Streisand
10.Lena Horne
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9. Barbra Streisand
10.Lena Horne
11. Neil Diamond
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9. Barbra Streisand
10.Lena Horne
11. Neil Diamond
12. Tom Jones
13.


----------



## Tish

Favorite singer
1.Dean Martin
2. James Taylor
3. Patsy Cline
4. Ella Fitzgerald
5. Earl Thomas Conley
6. Elvis Presley
7. Don Williams
8. Doris Day
9. Barbra Streisand
10.Lena Horne
11. Neil Diamond
12. Tom Jones
13. Sully Erna

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06

*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07.*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09. Cary Grant
10.*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09. Cary Grant
10. Denzel Washington
11. *


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09. Cary Grant
10. Denzel Washington
11.  Morgan Freeman
12. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09. Cary Grant
10. Denzel Washington
11. Morgan Freeman
12. Michael Caine
13.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Favorite Actors/Actresses

01. Hugh Jackman
02. Imelda Staunton
03. Michael Hall
04. Barbara Stanwyck
05. Judi Dench
06. Simon Baker
07. Meryl Streep
08. Rod Steiger
09. Cary Grant
10. Denzel Washington
11. Morgan Freeman
12. Michael Caine
13. Clark Gable

Favorite Song
01.Running Scared
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Song
 01.Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Song
01.Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water
04.*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Song
 01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young 
06*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Song
 01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08*


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08.  Next To Me  ~ Emeli  Sandé
09.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08. Next To Me ~ Emeli Sandé
09. Serenity Godsmack
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08.  Next To Me  ~ Emeli  Sandé
09. Cottonfields - CCR
10.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08. Next To Me ~ Emeli Sandé
09. Cottonfields - CCR
10. Bohemian Rhapsody  ~ Queen
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08. Next To Me ~ Emeli Sandé
09. Cottonfields - CCR
10. Bohemian Rhapsody  ~ Queen
11. Imagine - John Lennon
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08. Next To Me ~ Emeli Sandé
09. Cottonfields - CCR
10. Bohemian Rhapsody  ~ Queen
11. Imagine - John Lennon
12. Calypso - John Denver
13.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Song
01. Running Scared
02. Cracklin' Rosie
03. Bridge Over Troubled Water...Simon & Garfunkel
04. I Could Fall in Love - Selena
05. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
06. While My Guitar Gently Weeps...George Harrison 
07. Once in a Blue Moon - Earl Thomas Conley
08. Next To Me ~ Emeli Sandé
09. Cottonfields - CCR
10. Bohemian Rhapsody ~ Queen
11. Imagine - John Lennon
12. Calypso - John Denver
13. Mustang Sally


*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03*


----------



## Gemma

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving 
04.*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving 
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05. *


----------



## tinytn

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06.*


----------



## Owlivia

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Holiday

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08*


----------



## Sunny

I think all the good ones are taken.  

What' left?  Groundhog Day? Arbor Day? President's Day?

Maybe change the topic to "Holidays?"


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Holiday
Holidays*
*


Sunny said:


> I think all the good ones are taken.
> Maybe change the topic to "Holidays?"


*Good idea, @Sunny!
* 
01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!) 
09.  *


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Holiday
Holidays*

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!)
09.  Labor Day _Weekend _(my birthday)
10.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite Holiday
Holidays*

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!)
09.  Labor Day _Weekend _(my birthday)
10. 4th of July (We walk the neighborhood and admire all the illegal fireworks.)
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Holidays*

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!)
09.  Labor Day _Weekend _(my birthday)
10. 4th of July (We walk the neighborhood and admire all the illegal fireworks.)
11. St Patricks' day
12.


----------



## Sunny

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!)
09.  Labor Day _Weekend _(my birthday)
10. 4th of July (We walk the neighborhood and admire all the illegal fireworks.)
11. St Patricks' day
12. Father's Day
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

01. Valentines Day
02. Christmas
03. Thanksgiving
04. Since Christmas is taken, I'll go with my second favorite: Halloween (non pandemic year)
05.Mothers Day
06. New Year's Day
07. Guy Fawkes night
08. Groundhog Day (because I watch that movie every year!)
09. Labor Day _Weekend _(my birthday)
10. 4th of July (We walk the neighborhood and admire all the illegal fireworks.)
11. St Patricks' day
12. Father's Day
13. Easter

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall) 
05.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall) 
05. All in the Family
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall) 
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07


----------



## JustBonee

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall) 
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07.  Big Bang Theory
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall) 
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07.  Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09


----------



## Tish

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall)
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07. Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09 N.C.I.S.
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall)
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07. Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09 N.C.I.S.
10. Upstairs Downstairs
11.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall)
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07. Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09 N.C.I.S.
10. Upstairs Downstairs
11. Northern Exposure
12.






 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Owlivia

Your favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall)
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07. Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09 N.C.I.S.
10. Upstairs Downstairs
11. Northern Exposure
12.  The Waltons  (Not THEE favorite but a strong favorite.  Lots on the list I do LIKE!)
13.


----------



## StarSong

our favorite TV show of all time

01. Criminal minds
02. Golden girls
03. House (not sure if it's my favorite of all time, but it's one I quite liked)
04. The Village ( it was a documentary series fly-on-the wall)
05. All in the Family
06. Take the high road
07. Big Bang Theory
08. Last Tango in Halifax
09 N.C.I.S.
10. Upstairs Downstairs
11. Northern Exposure
12.  The Waltons  (Not THEE favorite but a strong favorite.  Lots on the list I do LIKE!)
13. WKRP in Cincinnati

Types of salad dressing: 
1. Oil & Vinegar


----------



## JustBonee

Types of salad dressing: 
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand  Island
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of salad dressing: 
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand  Island
3. Poppyseed
4.


----------



## Gemma

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5.


----------



## tinytn

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6.


----------



## StarSong

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9. French
10.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9. French
10. Russian
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9. French
10. Russian
11. Balsamic
12.


----------



## Gemma

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9. French
10. Russian
11. Balsamic
12. Catalina
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of salad dressing:
1. Oil & Vinegar
2. Thousand Island
3. Poppyseed
4. Ranch
5. Honey Mustard
6. Raspberry Vinaigrette
7. Green Goddess
8. Blue cheese
9. French
10. Russian
11. Balsamic
12. Catalina
13. Italian



*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02.*


----------



## Sunny

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
 02. Scrabble
03. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07*


----------



## Sunny

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. Ludo
09*


----------



## Sunny

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. Ludo
 09. Chess
10. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. Ludo
09. Chess
10. Draughts
11.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. Ludo
09. Chess
10. Draughts
11. Sorry!
12.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Board Games

01. Monopoly
02. Scrabble
03. Risk
04. Clue
05. Settlers of Catan
06. Trivial Pursuit
07. Rummi Cub
08. Ludo
09. Chess
10. Draughts
11. Sorry!
12. Backgammon
13.*


----------



## StarSong

Sports that aren't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports that aren't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3.


----------



## StarSong

Sports that aren't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports that aren't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4. Track & field..
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that aren't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6.


----------



## StarSong

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7.


----------



## Sunny

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8/


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton 
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8.  Bike Racing
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8. Bike Racing
9.  Ice Hockey
10.


----------



## Owlivia

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8. Bike Racing
9. Ice Hockey
10. Horseshoes/Pitch
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8. Bike Racing
9. Ice Hockey
10. Horseshoes/Pitch
11. Curling
12.


----------



## StarSong

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8. Bike Racing
9. Ice Hockey
10. Horseshoes/Pitch
11. Curling
12. Skiing
13.


----------



## Sunny

Sports that don't involve balls:

1. Marathons
2. High jump
3. Badminton
4. Track & field..
5. Swimming Relay
6. Archery
7. Wrestling
8. Bike Racing
9. Ice Hockey
10. Horseshoes/Pitch
11. Curling
12. Skiing
13. Fishing


----------



## Sunny

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2.


----------



## Tish

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3.


----------



## Owlivia

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5.


----------



## Owlivia

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8.


----------



## StarSong

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9. Gypsy
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9. Gypsy
10. Les Miserables
11.


----------



## Sunny

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9. Gypsy
10. Les Miserables
11. Carousel
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9. Gypsy
10. Les Miserables
11. Carousel
12. mama Mia
13.


----------



## Tish

Great Broadway musicals:

1. In the Heights
2. Cats
3. Oklahoma!
4. Hamilton
5. West Side Story
6. 7 brides for 7 Brothers
7. Phantom of the Opera
8. My Fair Lady
9. Gypsy
10. Les Miserables
11. Carousel
12. mama Mia
13. The Lion King


*Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine 
03.*


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine 
 03. Roses
04.*


----------



## StarSong

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine 
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05.


----------



## Gemma

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations 
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations 
06.Poppies
07


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.Lupins
10.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.Lupins
10. Lilacs - especially when they're still on the trees.
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.Lupins
10. Lilacs - especially when they're still on the trees.
11. Freesias
12.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite flowers

01. Babybreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.Lupins
10. Lilacs - especially when they're still on the trees.
11. Freesias
12. Dahlias
13.


----------



## Tish

Favorite flowers

01. Babysbreath
02. Night- Blooming jasmine
03. Roses
04. Birds of paradise
05. Carnations
06.Poppies
07. Gladioli
08. Hydrangeas
09.Lupins
10. Lilacs - especially when they're still on the trees.
11. Freesias
12. Dahlias
13. Celosia


*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid 
04.


----------



## Gemma

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid 
04. Hearts
05.


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid 
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid 
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid 
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09.


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09. Solitaire
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09. Solitaire
10. Baccarat
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09. Solitaire
10. Baccarat
11.Go Fish
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09. Solitaire
10. Baccarat
11.Go Fish
12. War
13.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite Card Games*

01. Euchre
02. Gin Rummy
03. Old Maid
04. Hearts
05. Poker
06. trumps
07. Bridge
08. Canasta
09. Solitaire
10. Baccarat
11.Go Fish
12. War
13. Blackjack


*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest 
03


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest 
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04.


----------



## Gemma

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08.


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09. The taking of pelham 123 
10.


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with numbers in the title*

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09. The taking of pelham 123 
10. District 9 
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies with numbers in the title

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09. The taking of pelham 123 
10. District 9 
11.  Nine  to Five
12.


----------



## Sunny

Movies with numbers in the title

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09. The taking of pelham 123 
10. District 9 
11.  Nine  to Five
12. The Ten Commandments
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Movies with numbers in the title

01. The 39 steps
02. One flew over the cuckoos nest
03. Five Easy Pieces (Great puzzle @Tish - I had to think for a minute!)
04. Se7en
05. Twelve Angry Men
06. Two for the Road
07. The Trial of the Chicago 7
08. 10 (The movie that launched Bo Derek into stardom)
09. The taking of pelham 123
10. District 9
11. Nine to Five
12. The Ten Commandments
13. The Magnificent Seven

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02.


----------



## Gemma

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03.


----------



## tinytn

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04.


----------



## Tish

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05.


----------



## Granny B.

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico 
06.


----------



## Owlivia

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08


----------



## JustBonee

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09. Anything to do with JML
10.


----------



## StarSong

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09. Anything to do with JML
10. Prescription medicine commercials - all are equally annoying
11.


----------



## Granny B.

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09. Anything to do with JML
10. Prescription medicine commercials - all are equally annoying
11. Testosterone enhancers 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09. Anything to do with JML
10. Prescription medicine commercials - all are equally annoying
11. Testosterone enhancers 
12. Ambulance-chasing and disability-guaranteeing type attorneys
13.


----------



## Tish

Name the most annoying commercial

01. Progressive
02. Liberty Mutual Insurance
03. My Pillow Guy
04. A Beaver needs sanitary products( I kid you not)
05. Geico
06. Fast food ads, but Burger King may be the worst of them.
07. Go Compare
08. HeadOn (headache comm. that gives you a headache..
09. Anything to do with JML
10. Prescription medicine commercials - all are equally annoying
11. Testosterone enhancers
12. Ambulance-chasing and disability-guaranteeing type attorneys
13. Victorian beer 


*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03.*


----------



## Owlivia

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03.  How Green Was My Valley
04.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05*


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08.*


----------



## StarSong

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
09. *


----------



## Sunny

*Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
 09.  Yellow Submarine
10. *


----------



## JustBonee

Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
09. Yellow Submarine
10. A  Clockwork  Orange
11.


----------



## Sunny

Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
09. Yellow Submarine
10. A  Clockwork  Orange
11. Black Narcissus
12.


----------



## Granny B.

Movies with a color in the title

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
09. Yellow Submarine
10. A Clockwork Orange
11. Black Narcissus
12. Pink Flamingos
13.


----------



## StarSong

01. The Green mile
02. The colour purple
03. How Green Was My Valley
04. Pink Panther
05. The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
06. fried Green tomatoes
07. The Red Shoes
08. Pretty in Pink
09. Yellow Submarine
10. A Clockwork Orange
11. Black Narcissus
12. Pink Flamingos
13. White Nights

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01.  Get a massage
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04


----------



## RubyK

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06.


----------



## Tish

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07.


----------



## Sunny

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09


----------



## Sassycakes

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09. Soak in a warm tub
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09. Soak in a warm tub
10. Sleep
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09. Soak in a warm tub
10. Sleep
11. Get acupuncture
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09. Soak in a warm tub
10. Sleep
11. Get acupuncture
12. Try hypnosis, maybe?
13.


----------



## Tish

Things people do to ease aching bodies:
01. Get a massage
02. Apply heat
03. Ice-pack
04. Take Tylenol
05. Exercise/Movement
06. hot and coldcompress
07. Take whatever medication your doctor prescribed
08. Rest
09. Soak in a warm tub
10. Sleep
11. Get acupuncture
12. Try hypnosis, maybe?
13. Rub


*
Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02.*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02.  American Pie -Don McLean 
03.*


----------



## Owlivia

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04.*


----------



## Ken N Tx

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06*


----------



## Sunny

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
 06, Tea For Two
07. *


----------



## StarSong

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle 
09*


----------



## Sunny

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle 
 09. Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. *


----------



## JustBonee

Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle
09. Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. A Rose and A Baby  Ruth  ~  George Hamilton IV
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle
09. Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. A Rose and a Baby Ruth - George Hamilton IV
11. Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones
12.*


----------



## RadishRose

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle
09. Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. A Rose and a Baby Ruth - George Hamilton IV
 11. Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones
 12.Shortnin' Bread
13.*


----------



## StarSong

*Songs with Food in the title

01. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett.
02. American Pie -Don McLean
03. Raspberry Beret - Prince
04. Patty cake
05. Strawberry Fields forever- Beatles
06, Tea For Two
07. Apple, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & the Techniques
08. Lady Marmalade - Labelle
09. Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. A Rose and a Baby Ruth - George Hamilton IV
11. Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones
12. Shortnin' Bread
13. Candy Man - Sammy Davis, Jr. *

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2.


----------



## Sunny

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama 
4.


----------



## StarSong

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama 
4. Horror
5.


----------



## Granny B.

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7.


----------



## StarSong

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9.


----------



## Sunny

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9. World News
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9. World News
10.Romantic
11.




10.


----------



## Sunny

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9. World News
10.Romantic
11. Kids' Cartoons
12.


----------



## Tish

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9. World News
10.Romantic
11. Kids' Cartoons
12. History


----------



## Sunny

Movie and TV genres:

1. Sit-coms
2. Documentaries
3. Continuing Drama
4. Horror
5. Mystery
6. Comedy
7. Reality
8. Sci-fi
9. World News
10.Romantic
11. Kids' Cartoons
12. History
13. Talk shows


----------



## Sunny

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4.


----------



## Owlivia

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6.


----------



## Sunny

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7.


----------



## StarSong

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8.  Anesthesiology
9.


----------



## StarSong

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8. Anesthesiology
9. Internal Medicine
10.


----------



## tinytn

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8. Anesthesiology
9. Internal Medicine
10.Lab Work
11.


----------



## Sunny

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8. Anesthesiology
9. Internal Medicine
10.Lab Work
11. Endocrinology
12.


----------



## StarSong

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8. Anesthesiology
9. Internal Medicine
10. Lab Work
11. Endocrinology
12. Neo-natology
13.


----------



## Tish

Medical specialties:

1. Surgery
2. Allergy
3. Paediatrics
4. Opthalmology
5. Dermatology
6. Cardiology
7. Obstetrics and Gynecology
8. Anesthesiology
9. Internal Medicine
10. Lab Work
11. Endocrinology
12. Neo-natology
13. Oncology


*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03*


----------



## Sassycakes

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04.*


----------



## Gemma

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05.*


----------



## Sunny

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
 05. Pizza
06.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06.Kebab
07*


----------



## JustBonee

Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06.Kebab
07. Burgers
08.


----------



## Owlivia

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
09.*


----------



## Sunny

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
 09. Italian sub
10. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
09. Italian sub
10. KFC*


----------



## Sunny

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
09. Italian sub
 10. KFC
11. Anything "Chinese"
12. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
09. Italian sub
10. KFC
11. Anything "Chinese"
12. Thai Green Chicken curry 
13.*


----------



## StarSong

*Fastfood/Takeaway

01. Fried Rice
02. Fish & chips
03. French Fries
04. Egg rolls
05. Pizza
06. Kebab
07. Burgers
08. Cheesesteaks
09. Italian sub
10. KFC
11. Anything "Chinese"
12. Thai Green Chicken curry 
13. Milk Shakes*

Things people organize: 

01. Bills
02.


----------



## Tish

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05.


----------



## Sunny

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07


----------



## StarSong

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08.


----------



## Sunny

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09.


----------



## StarSong

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09. Lists that need to be sorted
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09. Lists that need to be sorted
10. Husbands 
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09. Lists that need to be sorted
10. Husbands 
11. Events
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09. Lists that need to be sorted
10. Husbands 
11. Events
12. Camp schedules
13.


----------



## Granny B.

Things people organize:

01. Bills
02. Finances
03. Cupboards
04. Closets
05. Contents of file cabinets
06. Shoes
07. Sports leagues
08. CD's, for those who still have them
09. Lists that need to be sorted
10. Husbands 
11. Events
12. Camp schedules
13. Fridge and freezer

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02.


----------



## JustBonee

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03.


----------



## Sunny

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05.


----------



## Tish

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06.


----------



## Sassycakes

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07.


----------



## Gemma

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder 
07. Crab
08.


----------



## joybelle

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09.


----------



## Gemma

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09. Lobster
10.


----------



## joybelle

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09. Lobster
10. Tuna
11.


----------



## tinytn

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09. Lobster
10. Tuna
11. Catfish
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09. Lobster
10. Tuna
11. Catfish
12. prawns
13


----------



## StarSong

Seafood you enjoy eating
01. Halibut
02. Shrimp
03. Fish and chips (Cod)
04. Salmon
05. Flake
06. Flounder
07. Crab
08. Yabbies
09. Lobster
10. Tuna
11. Catfish
12. prawns
13. Clams

The first things you were able to cook without help: 

1. Scrambled eggs
2.


----------



## hollydolly

The first things you were able to cook without help: 

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3.  Hot dogs
4.


----------



## hollydolly

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3.  Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5.


----------



## JustBonee

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6.


----------



## StarSong

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3.  Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7.


----------



## Tish

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8.


----------



## hollydolly

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9.


----------



## StarSong

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9. Grilled cheese sandwiches 
10.


----------



## Tish

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9. Grilled cheese sandwiches
10. 2-minute noodles
11.


----------



## hollydolly

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9. Grilled cheese sandwiches
10. 2-minute noodles
11. Boiled egg
12.


----------



## Granny B.

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9. Grilled cheese sandwiches
10. 2-minute noodles
11. Boiled egg
12. Hamburger
13.


----------



## StarSong

The first things you were able to cook without help:

1. Scrambled eggs
2. Scones ( probably,)
3. Hot dogs
4. Porridge
5. Pudding
6. French toast
7. Pancakes
8. Toast ( we used to toast with a toasting fork in the fire )
9. Grilled cheese sandwiches
10. 2-minute noodles
11. Boiled egg
12. Hamburger
13. Pasta and sauce

Things people often do on a set schedule

1.  Dental cleanings
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1.  Dental cleanings
2.  Physical checkups
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things people often do on a set schedule

1.  Dental cleanings
2.  Physical checkups
3.  Change batteries on smoke detectors
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1.  Dental cleanings
2.  Physical checkups
3.  Change batteries on smoke detectors
4.  Send in the income tax return
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5.  Dog Walking
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5.  Dog Walking
6.  Holiday decorations
7.


----------



## Granny B.

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9. Send birthday cards
10.


----------



## Tish

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9. Send birthday cards
10. Electronics cleaning
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9. Send birthday cards
10. Electronics cleaning
11. Plant spring garden
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9. Send birthday cards
10. Electronics cleaning
11. Plant spring garden
12. Work
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things people often do on a set schedule

1. Dental cleanings
2. Physical checkups
3. Change batteries on smoke detectors
4. Send in the income tax return
5. Dog Walking
6. Holiday decorations
7. Paying bills
8. Renew Subscriptions
9. Send birthday cards
10. Electronics cleaning
11. Plant spring garden
12. Work
13. Exercise


----------



## Sunny

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop 
2.


----------



## StarSong

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop 
2. Cell phone 
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop 
2. Cell phone 
3. Kindle  Reader
4.


----------



## Granny B.

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5.


----------



## Sunny

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6.


----------



## StarSong

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.


----------



## tinytn

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.Iphone
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.Iphone
8. Remote control lighting  ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>. 
9.


----------



## Sunny

tems you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.Iphone
8. Remote control lighting  ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>. 
9. Car with automatic tramsmission
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.Iphone
8. Remote control lighting ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>.
9. Car with automatic tramsmission
10.microwave
11.


----------



## Tish

items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.iPhone
8. Remote control lighting ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>.
9. Car with automatic transmission
10.microwave
11.WiFi
12.


----------



## hollydolly

items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.iPhone
8. Remote control lighting ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>.
9. Car with automatic transmission
10.microwave
11.WiFi
12. Cooker hood with electric fan.
13.


----------



## Sunny

items you use every day, which did not even exist when you were a child

1. Laptop
2. Cell phone
3. Kindle Reader
4. Electronic digital wristwatch
5. TV
6. Keurig type coffee makers
7.iPhone
8. Remote control lighting ( my mother would have got a kick out of that )>.
9. Car with automatic transmission
10.microwave
11.WiFi
12. Cooker hood with electric fan.
13. Car with automatic transmission


----------



## Sunny

Types of music:

1. Classical
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5.


----------



## Repondering

Types of music:

1.  Classical
2.  Choral
3.  Doo Wop
4.  Folk
5.  Jazz
6.


----------



## Gemma

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.Bluegrass
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal 
9. New Age
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal 
9. New Age
10. Blues
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7.Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal
9. New Age
10. Blues
11. Rap
12.


----------



## StarSong

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7. Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal
9. New Age
10. Blues
11. Rap
12. Ragtime
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of music:

1. Classical
2. Choral
3. Doo Wop
4. Folk
5. Jazz
6. Motown
7. Bluegrass
8. Heavy Metal
9. New Age
10. Blues
11. Rap
12. Ragtime
13. Country

*Movies about pandemics

0.1 Contagion
0.2*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3.*


----------



## Repondering

Movies about pandemics

1.  Contagion 
2.  The Andromeda Strain
3.  Outbreak
4.


----------



## RubyK

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5.  Carriers
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5.  Carriers
6. Quarantine
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8.


----------



## Sunny

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9.


----------



## Tish

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9.World war Z
10.


----------



## tinytn

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9.World war Z
10.Song Bird
11.


----------



## StarSong

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9. World war Z
10. Song Bird
11. 28 Days Later
12.


----------



## Sunny

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9. World war Z
10. Song Bird
11. 28 Days Later
12. Virus
13.


----------



## RubyK

Movies about pandemics

1. Contagion
2. The Andromeda Strain
3. Outbreak
4. 12 Monkeys
5. Carriers
6. Quarantine
7. Pandemic
8. Downton Abbey, episode about Spanish flu
9. World war Z
10. Song Bird
11. 28 Days Later
12. Virus
13. Black Death

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. George Sand
03.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05. Ruth Rendell
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05. Ruth Rendell
06. Jilly Cooper
07.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05. Ruth Rendell
06. Jilly Cooper
07. Charlotte Bronte
08.


----------



## RubyK

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05. Ruth Rendell
06. Jilly Cooper
07. Charlotte Bronte
08. Judy Blume
09.


----------



## Gemma

Name 13 Female Authors of any era.

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04.Lady Colin Campbell
05. Ruth Rendell
06. Jilly Cooper
07. Charlotte Bronte
08. Judy Blume
09. Delia Owens 
10.


----------



## Repondering

Name 13 Female Authors of Any Era

01.  Danielle Steel
02.  Shirley Jackson
03.  JK Rowling
04.  Lady Colin Campbell
05  Ruth Rendell
06.  Jilly Cooper
07.  Charlotte Bronte
08.  Judy Blume
09.  Delia Owens
10.  Doris Lessing
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Female Authors of Any Era

01.  Danielle Steel
02.  Shirley Jackson
03.  JK Rowling
04.  Lady Colin Campbell
05  Ruth Rendell
06.  Jilly Cooper
07.  Charlotte Bronte
08.  Judy Blume
09.  Delia Owens
10.  Doris Lessing
11. Agatha Chrisite
12.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Female Authors of Any Era

01.  Danielle Steel
02.  Shirley Jackson
03.  JK Rowling
04.  Lady Colin Campbell
05  Ruth Rendell
06.  Jilly Cooper
07.  Charlotte Bronte
08.  Judy Blume
09.  Delia Owens
10.  Doris Lessing
11. Agatha Chrisite
12. Gillian Flynn
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name 13 Female Authors of Any Era

01. Danielle Steel
02. Shirley Jackson
03. JK Rowling
04. Lady Colin Campbell
05 Ruth Rendell
06. Jilly Cooper
07. Charlotte Bronte
08. Judy Blume
09. Delia Owens
10. Doris Lessing
11. Agatha Chrisite
12. Gillian Flynn
13. Kristin Hannah

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1.  A saloon


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
 2. Guns
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed  Frontier
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed  Frontier
4. Sheriffs 
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs 
5.  Jail
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs 
5.  Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8. Country-Western Music
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8. Country-Western Music
9. Cowboys!
10.


----------



## Tish

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8. Country-Western Music
9. Cowboys!
10.Posse
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed Frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8. Country-Western Music
9. Cowboys!
10.Posse
11. Western scenery
12.


----------



## Repondering

Things you associate with cowboy movies:

1.  A saloon
2.  Guns
3.  Untamed frontier
4.  Sheriffs
5.  Jail
6.  Cowboy hats
7.  Horses
8.  Country-Western music
9.  Cowboys!
10.  Posse
11.  Western scenery
12.  Cattle ranches
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you associate with cowboy movies:
1. A saloon
2. Guns
3. Untamed frontier
4. Sheriffs
5. Jail
6. Cowboy hats
7. Horses
8. Country-Western music
9. Cowboys!
10. Posse
11. Western scenery
12. Cattle ranches
13.  Cowboy Boots

Gifts Women like
01. Flowers
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05.


----------



## JustBonee

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05.  Jewelry
06.


----------



## StarSong

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09. weekend breaks /trips
10.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09. weekend breaks /trips
10. Something made for them personally
11.


----------



## joybelle

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09. weekend breaks /trips
10. Something made for them personally
11. A home cooked meal by somebody else
12.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09. weekend breaks /trips
10. Something made for them personally
11. A home cooked meal by somebody else
12. A visit from a loved one..
13.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Women Like

01. Flowers
02. Books
03. Chocolate
04. Really nice restaurant dinners
05. Jewelry
06. Technology gadgets
07. Art work from grandkids under 16 or so
08. Additions to their collections
09. weekend breaks /trips
10. Something made for them personally
11. A home cooked meal by somebody else
12. A visit from a loved one..
13. Framed photos of something or someone meaningful


----------



## Sunny

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2.


----------



## Tish

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4.


----------



## Granny B.

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5.


----------



## Murrmurr

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7.


----------



## Sunny

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9.


----------



## Sunny

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9. Keeping plants alive
10.


----------



## StarSong

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9. Keeping plants alive
10. Playing a musical instrument
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9. Keeping plants alive
10. Playing a musical instrument
11. Ice skating
12.


----------



## StarSong

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9. Keeping plants alive
10. Playing a musical instrument
11. Ice skating
12. Knitting
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Skilled activities that you are really not good at

1. Dancing
2. Singing
3. Art
4. learning a new language
5. Welding
6. Flying (piloting)...
7. Styling hair
8. Painting
9. Keeping plants alive
10. Playing a musical instrument
11. Ice skating
12. Knitting
13. Dressmaking


----------



## hollydolly

*Planets in our Solar system*

1.earth
2.


----------



## Tish

*Planets in our Solar system*

1.earth
2. Venus
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Planets in our Solar system

1.earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Planets in our Solar system

1.earth
2.Venus
3.Mars
4.Jupiter
5.


----------



## StarSong

Planets in our Solar system

1.earth
2.Venus
3.Mars
4.Jupiter
5.Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Planets in our Solar system

1.earth
2.Venus
3.Mars
4.Jupiter
5.Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7.


----------



## StarSong

Planets in our Solar system

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9. Uranus
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9. Uranus
10. Makemake
11.


----------



## StarSong

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9. Uranus
10. Makemake
11. Saturn
12.


----------



## Sunny

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9. Uranus
10. Makemake
11. Saturn
12. Planet Hollywood  
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Planets in our Solar system (including dwarf planets)

1. earth
2. Venus
3. Mars
4. Jupiter
5. Pluto (forever a planet by my reckoning)
6. Neptune
7. Mercury (we're going to run out of planets before we run out of numbers...)
8. Ceres ( it's ok to include dwarf planets) 
9. Uranus
10. Makemake
11. Saturn
12. Planet Hollywood  
13. Eris


----------



## hollydolly

Name Tv shows  from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen... 


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2.


----------



## StarSong

Name Tv shows  from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen... 


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Name Tv shows  from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen... 


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4.


----------



## Sunny

Name Tv shows  from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen... 


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5.


----------



## Tish

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen...


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6.


----------



## Sunny

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen...


1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9. SCTV
10.


----------



## hollydolly

ame Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9. SCTV
10. The cedar tree  
11.


----------



## StarSong

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9. SCTV
10. The cedar tree  
11. ER
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9. SCTV
10. The cedar tree  
11. ER
12. Take the High Road
13.


----------



## StarSong

Name Tv shows from the past you'd like to see return to the Screen

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Downton Abbey
3. Krypton Factor
4. Barney Miller
5. Third rock from the sun
6. Northern Exposure
7. In Living Color
8. Criminal Minds
9. SCTV
10. The cedar tree  
11. ER
12. Take the High Road
13. The Newsroom

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04.


----------



## Gemma

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06.


----------



## Tish

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08.


----------



## Gemma

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09.


----------



## Sunny

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09. Wigs, if you're in England
10.


----------



## Granny B.

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09. Wigs, if you're in England
10. Bailiff 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09. Wigs, if you're in England
10. Bailiff 
11. Stenographer
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09. Wigs, if you're in England
10. Bailiff 
11. Stenographer
12. Prosecutor
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you'd find in a courtroom:

01. Witness stand
02. Gavel
03. Juries
04. Spectator seating
05. Judge
06. Lawyers
07. Defendant
08. Court Reporter
09. Wigs, if you're in England
10. Bailiff 
11. Stenographer
12. Prosecutor
13. Flags

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4. Pajamas
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flag
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flags
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9. Zebras
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flags
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9. Zebras
10.Referee jerseys
11.


----------



## Tish

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flags
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9. Zebras
10.Referee jerseys
11. Prisoner clothes
12.


----------



## Gemma

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flags
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9. Zebras
10.Referee jerseys
11. Prisoner clothes
12. Sheets
13.


----------



## Owlivia

Things that might be striped:
1. Peppermint sticks
2. Shirts
3. Flags
4. Pajamas
5. Candy Stripers' uniforms
6. Tabby cats
7. Tiger
8. NY Yankees uniforms
9. Zebras
10.Referee jerseys
11. Prisoner clothes
12. Sheets
13. Sunburn marks


Sounds in your home or garden:

1.   Fan
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds in your home or garden:

1.   Fan
2. Television
3.


----------



## Gemma

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4.


----------



## StarSong

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6.


----------



## Sunny

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8.


----------



## tinytn

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9.


----------



## StarSong

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9. Pool filter motor whirring
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9. Pool filter motor whirring
10. Phone ringing
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9. Pool filter motor whirring
10. Phone ringing
11. Ring Door bell chimes 
12.


----------



## Tish

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9. Pool filter motor whirring
10. Phone ringing
11. Ring Door bell chimes
12. Cat singing me the song of his people
13.


----------



## Sunny

Sounds in your home or garden:

1. Fan
2. Television
3. Birds singing
4. Radio
5. A/C
6. Crickets chirping
7. Lawn mower
8. Dogs barking
9. Pool filter motor whirring
10. Phone ringing
11. Ring Door bell chimes
12. Cat singing me the song of his people
13. Hanging wind chimes


----------



## Sunny

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4.


----------



## Gemma

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5.


----------



## Sunny

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6.


----------



## StarSong

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7.


----------



## Sunny

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9.


----------



## StarSong

ategories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9. Canned goods
10.


----------



## Sunny

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9. Canned goods
10. Cosmetics
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9. Canned goods
10. Cosmetics
11. OTC Meds
12.


----------



## tinytn

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9. Canned goods
10. Cosmetics
11. OTC Meds
12.Toiletries 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Categories of stuff in your supermarket

1. Bakery
2. Deli
3. Fishmonger
4. Dairy
5. Pet food
6. Produce
7. Meat
8. Frozen foods
9. Canned goods
10. Cosmetics
11. OTC Meds
12.Toiletries 
13. Snacks (cookies, candy, chips, etc.)


----------



## Sunny

We've probably had this one already, but I think it's worth a repeat. In fact, a "repeat" is sort of the subject, and worth another go, as our British friends would say.

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago)  that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2.


----------



## Tish

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5.


----------



## StarSong

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger 
10. Jeopardy
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger 
10. Jeopardy
11. The Rocky And Bullwinkle Show
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger
10. Jeopardy
11. The Rocky And Bullwinkle Show
12. Third Rock From The Sun
13.


----------



## Tish

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger
10. Jeopardy
11. The Rocky And Bullwinkle Show
12. Big bang theory
13.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows of the past (at least 10 years ago) that you would like to see them bring back:

1. Northern Exposure
2. X Files
3. Cedar tree
4. Barney Miller
5. ER
6. Island Parish
7. Golden Girls
8. All in the Family
9. The Lone Ranger
10. Jeopardy
11. The Rocky And Bullwinkle Show
12. Third Rock From The Sun
13. Big Bang Theory

Tish, it's your turn.


----------



## hollydolly

I'll do it...

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2.


----------



## StarSong

I'll do it...

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4.


----------



## StarSong

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6.


----------



## Sunny

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7,


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8.


----------



## Sunny

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9.


----------



## Tish

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Banksia trees
10.


----------



## RubyK

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Fox
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Fox
10. Pheasant 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Fox
10. Pheasant 
11. Woodpeckers
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Fox
10. Pheasant 
11. Woodpeckers
12. Mandarin Ducks
13.


----------



## StarSong

Types of flora and fauna in your neighbourhood...

1. Horse chestnut trees
2. Palm trees
3. Oak trees
4. Coyotes and yes, the occasional roadrunner
5. Willow trees
6. Deer
7, Poppies
8. Crepe Myrtles
9. Fox
10. Pheasant 
11. Woodpeckers
12. Mandarin Ducks
13. Cute little lizards

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.


----------



## Sunny

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.  Going through customs at the airport
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.  Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4.


----------



## StarSong

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.  Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.  Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6.


----------



## StarSong

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1.  Alcohol purchases
2.  Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7.


----------



## Tish

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7.  Going into a club
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8.  Green  Card
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8. Green Card
9. Voting
10.


----------



## Sunny

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8. Green Card
9. Voting
10. Checking in at the doctor's office
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8. Green Card
9. Voting
10. Checking in at the doctor's office
11. Costco
12.


----------



## Sunny

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8. Green Card
9. Voting
10. Checking in at the doctor's office
11. Costco
12. Buying wine at the Safeway.  (Yes, really, I have to prove that I am at least 21!)
13.


----------



## Tish

Circumstances where you might be asked for identification:

1. Alcohol purchases
2. Going through customs at the airport
3. Going through Passport Control
4. When pulled over by a police officer
5. Senior travel pass
6. When applying for a loan
7. Going into a club
8. Green Card
9. Voting
10. Checking in at the doctor's office
11. Costco
12. Buying wine at the Safeway. (Yes, really, I have to prove that I am at least 21!)
13. Banking


*Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03.*


----------



## StarSong

*Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05.*


----------



## JustBonee

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06.


----------



## Sunny

ctors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08.


----------



## StarSong

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09. Gloria  Swanson
10.


----------



## StarSong

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09. Gloria  Swanson
10. Jackie Coogan (the kid in Chaplin's film by that same name)
11.


----------



## Sunny

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09. Gloria  Swanson
10. Jackie Coogan (the kid in Chaplin's film by that same name)
11. Clara Bow
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Actors/actresses of the silent era

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09. Gloria Swanson
10. Jackie Coogan (the kid in Chaplin's film by that same name)
11. Clara Bow
12. Louise Brooks
13.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

01. John Gilbert
02. Charlie Chaplin
03. Mary Pickford
04. Buster keaton
05. Lillian Gish
06. Harold Lloyd
07. Mabel Normand
08. Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.
09. Gloria Swanson
10. Jackie Coogan (the kid in Chaplin's film by that same name)
11. Clara Bow
12. Louise Brooks
13. Greta Garbo


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Tish

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6..


----------



## Sassycakes

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6.. Bathing suits
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9. Senior Citizens
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9. Senior Citizens
10. Buffet lines
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9. Senior Citizens
10. Buffet lines
11. Lounge chairs
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9. Senior Citizens
10. Buffet lines
11. Lounge chairs
12. Animal  Towels
13.


----------



## Tish

Things one sees on a cruise ship

1. Life boats
2. Live shows
3. Rough Water (sometimes)
4. Restaurants
5. Shoppes
6. Bathing suits
7. Shuffleboard
8. Swimming pool
9. Senior Citizens
10. Buffet lines
11. Lounge chairs
12. Animal Towels
13. Bar



*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2  Flashlight
0.3


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.


----------



## tinytn

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06.


----------



## Sunny

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07.


----------



## Gemma

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things you take Camping*

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08. Bug spray
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you take Camping

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08. Bug spray
09. Pets
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you take Camping

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08. Bug spray
09. Pets
10.Mosquito net
11.


----------



## RubyK

Things you take Camping

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04.Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08. Bug spray
09. Pets
10.Mosquito net
11.Flashlight
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you take Camping

0.1 Tent
0.2 Flashlight
0.3 Fire Pit
04. Sleeping bag
05. First Aid Kit
06. Food
07. Beverages
08. Bug spray
09. Pets
10.Mosquito net
11.Flashlight
12. Me?  I take my RV...
13.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Things you take Camping
> 
> 0.1 Tent
> 0.2 Flashlight
> 0.3 Fire Pit
> 04. Sleeping bag
> 05. First Aid Kit
> 06. Food
> 07. Beverages
> 08. Bug spray
> 09. Pets
> 10.Mosquito net
> 11.Flashlight
> 12. Me?  I take my RV...
> 13. Swiss army knife


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3.


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5.


----------



## Tish

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7.


----------



## Sunny

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8.


----------



## Gemma

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9.


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9. Linguine
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9. Linguine
10.Gnocchi  
11.


----------



## StarSong

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9. Linguine
10. Gnocchi  
11. Fettuccine
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9. Linguine
10. Gnocchi  
11. Fettuccine
12. Macaroni
13.


----------



## Sunny

Pasta Shapes

1. Gemelli
2. Farfalle
3. Spaghetti
4. Rigatoni
5. Ravioli
6. Vermicelli
7. Ziti
8. Tortellini
9. Linguine
10. Gnocchi  
11. Fettuccine
12. Macaroni
13. Lasagne


----------



## Sunny

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2.


----------



## RadishRose

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3.


----------



## StarSong

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5.


----------



## Sunny

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6.


----------



## Tish

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Peaches


----------



## Sunny

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9.


----------



## Sunny

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9. Plums
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9. Plums
10. Raspberries
11.


----------



## StarSong

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9. Plums
10. Raspberries
11. Apricots
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9. Plums
10. Raspberries
11. Apricots
12. Pineapple
13.


----------



## StarSong

Summer fruits:

1. Watermelon
2. Nectarines
3. Cherries
4. Blackberries
5. Strawberries
6. Grapes
7. Canteloupe
8. peaches
9. Plums
10. Raspberries
11. Apricots
12. Pineapple
13. Mangoes

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.


----------



## RadishRose

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.  Sheep
3.


----------



## Sunny

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.  Sheep
3. Hay
4.


----------



## hollydolly

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.  Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5.


----------



## Sunny

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.  Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6.


----------



## hollydolly

What you might see in a barn: 

1.  Horses
2.  Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7.


----------



## JustBonee

What you might see in a barn: 

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8.


----------



## tinytn

What you might see in a barn:

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Cows
9.


----------



## hollydolly

What you might see in a barn:

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9.


----------



## JustBonee

What you might see in a barn:

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9. Milking  Stalls
10.


----------



## Tish

What you might see in a barn:

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9. Milking Stalls
10. Ladder
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

What you might see in a barn:

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. There are
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9. Milking Stalls
10. Ladder
 11. Rope
12.


----------



## Sunny

Sassycakes, why did Hay turn into There are????

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9. Milking Stalls
10. Ladder
11. Rope
12. Stool
13.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Horses
2. Sheep
3. Hay
4. Pitchfork
5. Cow
6. Byre
7. Hayloft
8. Trough
9. Milking Stalls
10. Ladder
11. Rope
12. Stool
13. rake


----------



## hollydolly

Foreign currency... 

1.British Pound
2.


----------



## StarSong

Foreign currency... 

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3.


----------



## Sunny

Foreign currency... 

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Foreign currency... 

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Foreign currency... 

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7.


----------



## StarSong

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8.  Franc
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8.  Franc
9. Iraqi Dinar
10.


----------



## Sunny

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8.  Franc
9. Iraqi Dinar
10. Deutschmark
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8.  Franc
9. Iraqi Dinar
10. Deutschmark
11. Barbadian Dollar
12.


----------



## Tish

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8. Franc
9. Iraqi Dinar
10. Deutschmark
11. Barbadian Dollar
12. Isralie Lira
13.


----------



## StarSong

Foreign currency...

1.British Pound
2. Japanese Yen
3. Euro
4. Peso
5. Indian Rupee
6. Zaire
7. Chinese Yuan
8. Franc
9. Iraqi Dinar
10. Deutschmark
11. Barbadian Dollar
12. Isralie Lira
13. Australian dollar

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't: 

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood..
7.


----------



## Gemma

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood..
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8.


----------



## Tish

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9. Covid-19
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9. Covid-19
10. A certain political figure who got elected (once), to my horror
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9. Covid-19
10. A certain political figure who got elected (once), to my horror
11. Wrinkles
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9. Covid-19
10. A certain political figure who got elected (once), to my horror
11. Wrinkles
12. Osteoarthritis
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you've gotten in this life but wish you hadn't:

1. The flu
2. Pneumonia
3. A traffic ticket
4. 2 marriages
5. The mosquito bite that gave me West Nile virus
6. Abusive childhood.
7. The tick that gave me Lyme's disease
8. Pleurisy
9. Covid-19
10. A certain political figure who got elected (once), to my horror
11. Wrinkles
12. Osteoarthritis
13. Asthma


*Books that have weather in the title.

01. *Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell


----------



## Sunny

*Books that have weather in the title.

01. *Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Books that have weather in the title.

01. *Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Books that have weather in the title.

 01. *Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman 
05.


----------



## Gemma

*Books that have weather in the title.
*
01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05.  Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06.


----------



## StarSong

*Books that have weather in the title.
*
01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05.  Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06.  Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07.


----------



## Sunny

*Books that have weather in the title.
*
01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05.  Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06.  Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08.


----------



## JustBonee

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08.  Nights of Rain and Stars   ~ Maeve  Binchy
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08. Nights of Rain and Stars ~ Maeve Binchy
09. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs ... Judi Barrett
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08. Nights of Rain and Stars ~ Maeve Binchy
09. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs ... Judi Barrett
10. The Mist - Stephen King
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08. Nights of Rain and Stars ~ Maeve Binchy
09. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs ... Judi Barrett
10. The Mist - Stephen King
11. Soul on Ice ... Eldridge Cleaver
12.


----------



## Sunny

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08. Nights of Rain and Stars ~ Maeve Binchy
09. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs ... Judi Barrett
10. The Mist - Stephen King
11. Soul on Ice ... Eldridge Cleaver
12. The Long, Hot Summer  - William Faulkner
13.


----------



## RadishRose

Books that have weather in the title.

01. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
02. Rain Man - Leonore Fleisher
03. The Wind in the Willows...Kenneth Grahame
04. The lion in winter- james Goldman
05. Blackberry Winter ~ Sarah Jio
06. Thunderball - Ian Fleming
07. The Snows of Kilimanjaro - Ernest Hemingway
08. Nights of Rain and Stars ~ Maeve Binchy
09. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs ... Judi Barrett
10. The Mist - Stephen King
11. Soul on Ice ... Eldridge Cleaver
12. The Long, Hot Summer  - William Faulkner
13.The Snow Queen-Hans Christian Anderson

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2.


----------



## tinytn

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2.Crabgrass
3.


----------



## StarSong

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4.


----------



## Sunny

In fact, isn't that the definition of a weed?  "Any plant that is growing where you don't want it."   

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison  Ivy
6.


----------



## RadishRose

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison  Ivy
6. Ragweed


----------



## Tish

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8.


----------



## StarSong

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9. Nutsedge
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9. Nutsedge
10. Bindweed
11.


----------



## Sunny

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9. Nutsedge
10. Bindweed
11. Wild Onion
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9. Nutsedge
10. Bindweed
11. Wild Onion
12. Jimson  Weed
13.


----------



## Tish

Weeds
1. Dandelions
2. Crabgrass
3. Whatever I didn't want growing in that particular spot
4. Kudzu
5. Poison Ivy
6. Ragweed
7. Cannabis
8. Acapulco Gold
9. Nutsedge
10. Bindweed
11. Wild Onion
12. Jimson Weed
13. Pattersons curse


*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03.


----------



## StarSong

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07.


----------



## StarSong

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Sci-Fi Authors*

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Sci-Fi Authors

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09. Kurt  Vonnegut
10.


----------



## Sunny

skip


----------



## Sassycakes

Sci-Fi Authors

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09. Kurt Vonnegut
10.  Frank Herbert
11.


----------



## Tish

Sci-Fi Authors

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09. Kurt Vonnegut
10. Frank Herbert
11. Terry Goodkind
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Sci-Fi Authors

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09. Kurt Vonnegut
10. Frank Herbert
11. Terry Goodkind
12. Frank Herbert .. ( when I was younger I loved his books)
13.


----------



## StarSong

Sci-Fi Authors

01. Issac Asimov
02. HG Wells
03. Michael Crichton
04. George Orwell
05. Arthur C. Clarke
06. Edgar Rice Burroughs
07. Terry Pratchett & Stephen Baxter
08. Ray Bradbury
09. Kurt Vonnegut
10. Frank Herbert
11. Terry Goodkind
12. Frank Herbert .. ( when I was younger I loved his books)
13. Suzanne Collins

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3.


----------



## Sunny

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5.


----------



## Gemma

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6.


----------



## StarSong

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.


----------



## tinytn

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.


----------



## RubyK

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9. Potatoes
10.


----------



## Tish

Ingredients you might add to soup:

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9. Potatoes
10. Beef stock
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9. Potatoes
10. Beef stock
11. Ham hock
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9. Potatoes
10. Beef stock
11. Ham hock
12. peas
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Ingredients you might add to soup​1. Carrots
2. lentils
3. Chicken
4. Barley
5. Onion
6. Beans
7.Chicken Broth
8.Celery
9. Potatoes
10. Beef stock
11. Ham hock
12. peas
13. Pastina

*Favorite movie of all time

01. Young Frankenstein
02.*


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite movie of all time

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13. 
03. *


----------



## Sunny

*01. Young Frankenstein
 02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13. 
 03.  My Cousin Vinnie
04. *


----------



## StarSong

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13. 
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05.


----------



## JustBonee

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13. 
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in  Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06.


----------



## Sunny

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07.


----------



## hollydolly

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08


----------



## RadishRose

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09.


----------



## hollydolly

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09. Oliver 
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09. Oliver
10. Barry Lyndon
11.


----------



## Sunny

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09. Oliver
10. Barry Lyndon
11. Jaws
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09. Oliver
10. Barry Lyndon
11. Jaws
12. Arsenic and Old Lace
13.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

01. Young Frankenstein
02. I love many movies, including both Ocean's 11 & Ocean's 13.
03. My Cousin Vinnie
04. Some Like It Hot
05. Sleepless in Seattle (only have seen it a 1000 times )
06. Blazing Saddles
07. Brief Encounter
08. Like Water for Chocolate
09. Oliver
10. Barry Lyndon
11. Jaws
12. Arsenic and Old Lace
13. The Life Of Brian


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar


----------



## Tish

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03.


----------



## JustBonee

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava   Gardner
04.


----------



## hollydolly

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava   Gardner
04. David Niven
05


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07.


----------



## hollydolly

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08.


----------



## StarSong

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08. Lauren Bacall
09.


----------



## JustBonee

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08. Lauren Bacall
09. Olivia  de  Havilland
10.


----------



## StarSong

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08. Lauren Bacall
09. Olivia  de  Havilland
10. Katherine Hepburn
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08. Lauren Bacall
09. Olivia  de  Havilland
10. Katherine Hepburn
11. Marlene Deitrich
12.


----------



## hollydolly

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier 
08. Lauren Bacall
09. Olivia  de  Havilland
10. Katherine Hepburn
11. Marlene Deitrich
12. Humphrey Bogart
13.


----------



## Tish

The Golden Age Of Hollywood, Actors and Actresses

01. Hedy Lamar
02. Clark Gable
03. Ava Gardner
04. David Niven
05 Barbara Stanwyck
06. Cary Grant
07. Laurence Olivier
08. Lauren Bacall
09. Olivia de Havilland
10. Katherine Hepburn
11. Marlene Deitrich
12. Humphrey Bogart
13. Charlie Chapman



*Famous artist

01.Rembrandt
02. *


----------



## JustBonee

Famous artist

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy  Warhol
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy  Warhol
03. René Magritte
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07.


----------



## StarSong

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09. Michelangelo
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09. Michelangelo
10. Edward Hopper
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09. Michelangelo
10. Edward Hopper
11.Whistler
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09. Michelangelo
10. Edward Hopper
11.Whistler
12. Edgar Degas
13.


----------



## Tish

Famous Artists

01.Rembrandt
02. Andy Warhol
03. René Magritte
04. Georgia O'Keeffe
05. Picasso
06 Salvador Dali
07. Dale Chihuly (his glass sculptures are extraordinary)
08. Frida Kahlo
09. Michelangelo
10. Edward Hopper
11.Whistler
12. Edgar Degas
13.Leonardo da Vinci



*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04.  Bach
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07


----------



## Sassycakes

*Classical Music composers*

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08.


----------



## JustBonee

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09. Ravel 
10.


----------



## Tish

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09. Ravel
10. Tchaikovsky
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09. Ravel
10. Tchaikovsky
11. Wagner
12.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09. Ravel
10. Tchaikovsky
11. Wagner - (The "Other" one)   
12. Debussy
13.


----------



## JustBonee

... @Chris P Bacon - I  feel like I  know you from somewhere .. 
...... have you ever lived in the Cleveland area? ... (that's where I'm from)


----------



## Chris P Bacon

@Bonnie  As a matter of fact, yes, I have lived in the Cleveland area but never for more than a few hours or days at a time. But in all honesty, no Bonnie, I've never been a resident there in Cleveland. I pretty much have spent most of my days in Columbus. In the Navy I lived 3 years in the Philippines and I do have a plan in the works to relocate to Ecuador but I've always called Columbus my home.

It's funny though that you ask me that because so very often, in real time, when I meet people for the first time or sometimes they'll approach me first and ask, "Did you ever live in or goto ________________ (fill in the blank)? It's always been , "Nope, I've never been there or I've only passed through." I thought it must be my face that's just generic but maybe it's my personality too. Not that I'm complaining, not at all but no, I've never lived in Cleveland. But I've been alive there many times! Thanks for asking. It's nice to be noticed!


----------



## hollydolly

Classical Music composers

01. Vivaldi
02. Schubert
03. Chopin
04. Bach
05. Beethoven
06. Wagner
07. Mozart
08. Brahms
09. Ravel
10. Tchaikovsky
11. Wagner - (The "Other" one)   
12. Debussy
13. Haydn


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2.


----------



## StarSong

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac  Fiero
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6.


----------



## Tish

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. Dodge Dart
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^^

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10. Chevy Chevette 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10. Chevy Chevette 
11. Citroen ZX
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10. Chevy Chevette 
11. Citroen ZX
12. Firebird  Trans  Am
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10. Chevy Chevette
11. Citroen ZX
12. Firebird Trans Am
13. Chrysler New Yorker

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1.  Petey
2.


----------



## StarSong

Cars you've owned..

1.Mini...
2. Triumph Spitfire
3. Pontiac Fiero
4. VW Super Beetle
5. Hillman Hunter
6. XY Ford
7. Ford Fusion
8. Dodge Dart
9. Nissan Sentra
10. Chevy Chevette
11. Citroen ZX
12. Firebird  Trans  Am
13. Corvette Sting Ray

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1.  Petey
2.  Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3.


----------



## Gemma

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4.


----------



## hollydolly

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5.


----------



## Gemma

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6.


----------



## hollydolly

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7.


----------



## Tish

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8.


----------



## Gemma

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba 
9. Stanley
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba
9. Stanley
10. Henry
11.


----------



## JustBonee

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba
9. Stanley
10. Henry
11. Micki  & Max 
12.


----------



## hollydolly

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba
9. Stanley
10. Henry
11. Micki  & Max 
12. Joey
13.


----------



## Tish

NAMES YOU GAVE TO YOUR PETS

1. Petey
2. Clancy (an Irish Setter)
3. Gremlin
4. Jess
5. Bear
6. King
7. Chicka
8. Sheba
9. Stanley
10. Henry
11. Micki & Max
12. Joey
13. Justice

*
Weather phenomena*

01.Hail
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Weather phenomena*

01.Hail
02.Tornado
03


----------



## StarSong

*Weather phenomena*

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Weather phenomena*

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05


----------



## tinytn

*Weather phenomena*

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Weather phenomena*

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat  Wave
08.


----------



## RadishRose

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat  Wave
08. Sleet
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat Wave
08. Sleet
09. Fog
10.


----------



## StarSong

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat Wave
08. Sleet
09. Fog
10. High winds
11.


----------



## Tish

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat Wave
08. Sleet
09. Fog
10. High winds
11. Rain
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat Wave
08. Sleet
09. Fog
10. High winds
11. Rain
12. Cyclone
13.


----------



## StarSong

Weather phenomena

01. Hail
02. Tornado
03. Clear and sunny
04. Hurricane
05. Lightening
06. Monsoon
07. Heat Wave
08. Sleet
09. Fog
10. High winds
11. Rain
12. Cyclone
13. Overcast skies

Something you avoid buying on line: 
1.  Fresh produce
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Something you avoid buying on line: 
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3.


----------



## StarSong

Something you avoid buying on line: 
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4.


----------



## Gemma

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5.


----------



## tinytn

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6.


----------



## Tish

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9.


----------



## Gemma

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9. Mattresses
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9. Mattresses
10. Used/refurbished items
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9. Mattresses
10. Used/refurbished items
11. people
12.


----------



## Sunny

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9. Mattresses
10. Used/refurbished items
11. people
12. Wine (You have to wait at home for delivery so you can sign for it.)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Something you avoid buying on line:
1. Fresh produce
2. Car
3. Shoes (unless I'm familiar with the brand)
4. Prescriptions
5. i avoid buying anything on line..
6. Perfume
7. Animals
8. “Companionship”
9. Mattresses
10. Used/refurbished items
11. people
12. Wine (You have to wait at home for delivery so you can sign for it.) (*not here you don't, that's how come we got a whole box of wine stolen from the doorstep last Christmas) 
13. Wigs*


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you've made recently.... 
*

1.The bed..
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you've made recently.... 


1.The bed..
2. Vet  Appt.
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you've made recently.... 


1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things you've made recently....


1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
    birthday cards.
5.


----------



## Tish

Things you've made recently....


1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've made recently....


1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8.  Turkey Sandwich
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8.  Turkey Sandwich
9. New photo files
10.


----------



## Tish

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8. Turkey Sandwich
9. New photo files
10. Shopping list
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8. Turkey Sandwich
9. New photo files
10. Shopping list
11. Brunch
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8. Turkey Sandwich
9. New photo files
10. Shopping list
11. Brunch
12. Hummus
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you've made recently....

1.The bed..
2. Vet Appt.
3. Spring rolls
4. A birthday card for my grandson (in his 30's), using a picture of himself riding a "boogie board" in the ocean when he was 9. I often make
birthday cards.
5. Pea and Ham soup
6. Cottage Pie
7. Spreadsheets for business delivery updates
8. Turkey Sandwich
9. New photo files
10. Shopping list
11. Brunch
12. Hummus
13. A new friend


----------



## Sunny

(I may be running a risk with this one, so please be delicate.)

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2.


----------



## StarSong

(I may be running a risk with this one, so please be delicate.)

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*The loo is the toilet ( ..not the bathroom ) * *are you asking what's in the bathroom or what it's used for ?*


(I may be running a risk with this one, so please be delicate.)

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands 
4. Bathing
5.


----------



## Tish

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6.


----------



## Gemma

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9.


----------



## Gemma

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9. Cleaning
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9. Cleaning
10. drying delicate clothing over the bath on a rack
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9. Cleaning
10. drying delicate clothing over the bath on a rack
11. Texting on phone
12.


----------



## Sunny

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9. Cleaning
10. drying delicate clothing over the bath on a rack
11. Texting on phone
12. Coloring hair
13.


----------



## StarSong

Bathroom (or loo, for the Brits) activities:

1. Showering
2. Toileting
3. Washing hands
4. Bathing
5. toothbrushing
6. Get dressed
7. Shaving
8. Reading
9. Cleaning
10. drying delicate clothing over the bath on a rack
11. Texting on phone
12. Coloring hair
13. Putting on makeup

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1.  Chocolates
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3.


----------



## joybelle

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5.


----------



## joybelle

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Cheese Tray
8.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9.


----------



## Tish

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9. Cheese Platter
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9. Cheese Platter
10.Quality Olive oil
11.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9. Cheese Platter
10.Quality Olive oil
11. Wine
12.


----------



## StarSong

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9. Cheese Platter
10. Quality Olive oil
11. Wine
12. Gourmet balsamic vinegars
13.


----------



## Sunny

Foods that are often given as gifts:

1. Chocolates
2. Nuts
3. Grapes
4. Jams
5. Hampers
6. Those "bouquets" made of fruit
7. Gourmet popcorn
8. Candy (other than chocolates)
9. Cheese Platter
10. Quality Olive oil
11. Wine
12. Gourmet balsamic vinegars
13. Harry & David gift baskets


----------



## Sunny

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting 
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4.


----------



## Tish

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5.


----------



## Gemma

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7.


----------



## Sunny

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9. Erecting fences
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9. Erecting fences
10. Fireplace cleaning
11.


----------



## Sunny

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9. Erecting fences
10. Fireplace cleaning
11. Adding a window to a room
12.


----------



## StarSong

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9. Erecting fences
10. Fireplace cleaning
11. Adding a window to a room
12. Minor roof repairs
13.


----------



## Tish

Handyman jobs

1. Installing new flooring
2. Painting
3. Window washing
4. Cleaning the gutters
5. Plumbing
6. Hanging doors
7. Turning the garage into a workshop
8. Installing a home security system
9. Erecting fences
10. Fireplace cleaning
11. Adding a window to a room
12. Minor roof repairs
13. Ceiling fan installation


*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02.


----------



## Gemma

*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04


----------



## StarSong

*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Classic Rock bands*

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08.


----------



## Sunny

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03.Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09.


----------



## Tish

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03. Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09. Aerosmith
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03. Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09. Aerosmith
10. Crosby Still Nash & Young 
11


----------



## StarSong

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03. Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09. Aerosmith
10. Crosby Still Nash & Young 
11. Three Dog Night
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03. Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09. Aerosmith
10. Crosby Still Nash & Young 
11. Three Dog Night
12. CCR
13.


----------



## Sunny

Classic Rock bands

01. The Rolling Stones
02. The Eagles
03. Pink Floyd
04. Lynyrd Skynyrd
05. The Beatles
06. Genesis
07. Journey
08. The Silver Bullet Band
09. Aerosmith
10. Crosby Still Nash & Young 
11. Three Dog Night
12. CCR
13. The E Street Band


----------



## Sunny

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4.


----------



## Tish

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.


----------



## tinytn

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8.


----------



## Sunny

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9. Enchiladas
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9.  Sopaipillas
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9. Enchiladas
10. Sopaipillas
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9. Enchiladas
10. Sopaipillas
11.Albondigas
12.


----------



## Sunny

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9. Enchiladas
10. Sopaipillas
11.Albondigas
12. Margheritas
13.


----------



## Tish

Mexican or Spanish favorites:

1. Fajitas
2. Chimichanga
3. Churros
4. Barritos
5.Tacos
6. Tapas
7. Tostadas
8. Tortillas
9. Enchiladas
10. Sopaipillas
11.Albondigas
12. Margheritas
13. Guacamole


*Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03.*


----------



## StarSong

*Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. *


----------



## Sunny

*Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
 04.  Corn on the cob
05, *


----------



## JustBonee

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05.  Ribs
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05.  Ribs
06. Sausages
07


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09. Veggie burgers
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09. Veggie burgers
10. Tofu dogs
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09. Veggie burgers
10. Tofu dogs
11. Salmon
12.


----------



## tinytn

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09. Veggie burgers
10. Tofu dogs
11. Salmon
12.Chicken Legs 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you can BBQ

01. Prawns ( Shrimp)
02. Steaks
03. Zucchini
04. Corn on the cob
05. Ribs
06. Sausages
07.Chicken wings
08. Hot dogs
09. Veggie burgers
10. Tofu dogs
11. Salmon
12. Chicken Legs 
13. Hamburgers

Famous musical duos:
1. Simon and Garfunkle
2.


----------



## Tish

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4.  Don &  Phil   Everly
5.


----------



## StarSong

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6.


----------



## Sunny

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9. Everly Brothers
10.


----------



## StarSong

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner 
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner 
11. Kalin  Twins
12.


----------



## Sunny

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner 
11. Kalin  Twins
12. Yo Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner 
11. Kalin  Twins
12. Yo Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin
13 Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4.


----------



## Sunny

With the musical duos, somebody left out no. 7 and 8, so I added7. Somebody please add 8.
Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
7. The Carpenters
8.
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner 
11. Kalin  Twins
12. Yo Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin
13 Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## Pink Biz

With the musical duos, somebody left out no. 7 and 8, so I added7. Somebody please add 8.
Famous musical duos:

1. Simon and Garfunkle
2. Sunny and Cher
3. Captain and Tennille
4. Don & Phil Everly
5. Jan & Dean
6. James Taylor & Carly Simon
7. The Carpenters
8. Hall and Oates
9. Everly Brothers
10. Ike and Tina Turner
11. Kalin Twins
12. Yo Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin
13 Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5.


----------



## Gemma

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.Rugby
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.Rugby
10. Soccer
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.Rugby
10. Soccer
11. Track and field athletics
12.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Armchair Sport

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.Rugby
10. Soccer
11. Track and field athletics
12. Sailing


----------



## Sunny

1. Horse racing
2. Formula one racing
3. Basketball
4. Cricket
5. Football
6. Baseball
7. Women's college softball
8. Hockey
9.Rugby
10. Soccer
11. Track and field athletics
12. Sailing
13. Skiing


----------



## Sunny

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2.


----------



## StarSong

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3.


----------



## Tish

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5.


----------



## Sunny

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6.


----------



## tinytn

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Clothes you remember within your lifetime that are no longer worn, except as costumes

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9.


----------



## Murrmurr

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9. Knickerbockers
10.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9. Knickerbockers
10. Winklepicker shoes 
11.


----------



## StarSong

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9. Knickerbockers
10. Winklepicker shoes 
11. Leisure suits (for men)
12.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9. Knickerbockers
10. Winklepicker shoes 
11. Leisure suits (for men)
12. Puff sleeve/off-shoulder Blouse
13.


----------



## StarSong

1. Poodle skirts
2. Saddle shoes
3. Platform boots
4. Ra-ra skirts
5. Fedora hats for men
6. Bell Bottom pants..(actually they are the Rage again!)
7. Petticoats
8. Velour jogging outfits
9. Knickerbockers
10. Winklepicker shoes 
11. Leisure suits (for men)
12. Puff sleeve/off-shoulder Blouse
13. Nehru jackets

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner 
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7.


----------



## Tish

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Trainers
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8. Trainers
9. Gift shop manager
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8. Trainers
9. Gift shop manager
10. Feed controllers
11.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8. Trainers
9. Gift shop manager
10. Feed controllers
11. Admissions clerk
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8. Trainers
9. Gift shop manager
10. Feed controllers
11. Admissions clerk
12. Landscaper
13.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs in zoos:
1. Snake handler
2. Lion feeder
3. Veterinarians
4. Balloon salesperson
5. Elephant Cleaner
6. Vet tech
7. Poop cleaner
8. Trainers
9. Gift shop manager
10. Feed controllers
11. Admissions clerk
12. Landscaper
13. Safety engineers


----------



## Sunny

Relatives

1. Aunt
2.


----------



## Tish

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3.


----------



## Gemma

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4.


----------



## Sunny

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6.


----------



## tinytn

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7.


----------



## Sunny

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9.


----------



## Owlivia

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9.  Cousin
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9. Cousin
10. Son
11.


----------



## StarSong

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9. Cousin
10. Son
11. Grandchild
12.


----------



## tinytn

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9. Cousin
10. Son
11. Grandchild
12.Grand Mother 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Relatives

1. Aunt
2. Uncle
3. Niece
4. Mother
5. Daughter
6. Mother In-law
7. Father
8. Nephew
9. Cousin
10. Son
11. Grandchild
12.Grand Mother 
13. Grandfather


----------



## Sunny

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down 
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down 
2. Spinning beach ball  ( MACs) 
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed 
4. Won't connect to printer
5.


----------



## Tish

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive 
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8.


----------



## StarSong

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9. Nothing happens when you click on a link
10.


----------



## Tish

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to the printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9. Nothing happens when you click on a link
10. Keyboard stops working
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to the printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9. Nothing happens when you click on a link
10. Keyboard stops working
11. Lose sound
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to the printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9. Nothing happens when you click on a link
10. Keyboard stops working
11. Lose sound
12. Won't connect to the Internet
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things that can go wrong with your computer:

1. Screen appears upside down
2. Spinning beach ball ( MACs)
3. Slow speed
4. Won't connect to the printer
5. Blue screen of death.
6. Mouse is unresponsive
7. All your passwords are compromised and have to be changed
8. The fan stops working
9. Nothing happens when you click on a link
10. Keyboard stops working
11. Lose sound
12. Won't connect to the Internet
13. Software updates are glitchy

Things people do to bring good luck: 
1. Find a four leaf clover
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to bring good luck: 

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people do to bring good luck: 

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3.  Hang a Dream  Catcher
4.


----------



## Patch

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7.  'Elephant'   art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8.


----------



## Tish

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8. Knock on wood
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8. Knock on wood
9. Hanging a horseshoe
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8. Knock on wood
9. Hanging a horseshoe
10. Say "Break a leg" to somebody about to begin a performance
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8. Knock on wood
9. Hanging a horseshoe
10. Say "Break a leg" to somebody about to begin a performance
11. Carry a lucky penny
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on new Years Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewelry
8. Knock on wood
9. Hanging a horseshoe
10. Say "Break a leg" to somebody about to begin a performance
11. Carry a lucky penny
12. Wear a Claddagh ring 
13.


----------



## Tish

Things people do to bring good luck:

1. Find a four-leaf clover
2. Keep a money plant
3. Hang a Dream Catcher
4. Cross your fingers
5. Eat 12 grapes as the bells toll midnight on New Year's Eve ( Spain)
6. Carry a rabbit's foot
7. 'Elephant' art, wall hangings, figures, jewellery
8. Knock on wood
9. Hanging a horseshoe
10. Say "Break a leg" to somebody about to begin a performance
11. Carry a lucky penny
12. Wear a Claddagh ring
13. Wear an amulet


*Card games

01. Poker
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03.*


----------



## tinytn

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04.*


----------



## Sunny

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
 04. Canasta
05. *


----------



## StarSong

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07.  *


----------



## hollydolly

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09.*


----------



## JustBonee

Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09. Never Have I Ever
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09. Never Have I Ever
10. Baccarat
11.


----------



## Tish

Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09. Never Have I Ever
10. Baccarat
11. Euchre


----------



## hollydolly

Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09. Never Have I Ever
10. Baccarat
11. Euchre
12.Old Maid
13.


----------



## Sunny

Card games

01. Poker
02. Bridge
03. Cribbage
04. Canasta
05. Gin
07. Trumps
08. Spades
09. Never Have I Ever
10. Baccarat
11. Euchre
12.Old Maid
13. Pinochle


----------



## Sunny

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4.


----------



## Sunny

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5.


----------



## JustBonee

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7.


----------



## Gemma

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8.


----------



## Sunny

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9.  Frosted
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9.  Frosted
10. Ash blonde
11.


----------



## Sunny

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9.  Frosted
10. Ash blonde
11. White
12.


----------



## Tish

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9. Frosted
10. Ash blonde
11. White
12. Purple
13.


----------



## StarSong

Hair colors:

1. Blonde
2. Auburn
3.Red
4. Brown
5. Black
6. Grey
7. Pink
8. Salt and Pepper
9. Frosted
10. Ash blonde
11. White
12. Purple
13. Rainbow (looks great on a Mohawk)

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1.  New Year's
2.


----------



## Sunny

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1.  New Year's
2.  Big job promotion
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1.  New Year's
2.  Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4.


----------



## StarSong

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1.  New Year's
2.  Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6.


----------



## Sunny

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9.


----------



## Tish

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9. Christmas
10.


----------



## tinytn

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9. Christmas
10.100 yr, Birthday
11.


----------



## Sunny

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9. Christmas
10.100 yr, Birthday
11. A wedding
12.


----------



## tinytn

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9. Christmas
10.100 yr, Birthday
11. A wedding
12.Won a big Stock Car Race
13


----------



## hollydolly

Reasons people might bring out a bottle of champagne:
1. New Year's
2. Big job promotion
3. Birth of a Baby
4. Christening a ship or boat
5. Wedding Anniversary
6. Engagement to be married
7. Retirement party
8. Celebrate Divorce
9. Christmas
10.100 yr, Birthday
11. A wedding
12.Won a big Stock Car Race
13 Won the lottery


----------



## hollydolly

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4.


----------



## Tish

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7.


----------



## Gemma

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family  Compound in the Country
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family  Compound in the Country
9. A private plane
10.


----------



## tinytn

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1.New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family Compound in the Country
9. A private plane
10. I would buy a ticket to fly to Switzerland to visit my cousin,,
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1. New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family Compound in the Country
9. A private plane
10. I would buy a ticket to fly to Switzerland to visit my cousin,,
11. Pay off my children's mortgages and buy a large beach house where we could gather.
12


----------



## Sunny

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1. New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family Compound in the Country
9. A private plane
10. I would buy a ticket to fly to Switzerland to visit my cousin,,
11. Pay off my children's mortgages and buy a large beach house where we could gather.
12. Put the money in a special account to pay for all the grandkids' and great-grandkids' college education
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you would buy first if you won the Lottery

1. New Car
2. House
3. A donation of a much-needed piece of equipment for the local hospital
4. A holiday house
5. Full-time driver, like in the movie Driving Miss Daisy (Well, I couldn't exactly "buy" the driver, but maybe a lifetime subscription to the service?)
6. A butler
7. A small Island
8. Family Compound in the Country
9. A private plane
10. I would buy a ticket to fly to Switzerland to visit my cousin,,
11. Pay off my children's mortgages and buy a large beach house where we could gather.
12. Put the money in a special account to pay for all the grandkids' and great-grandkids' college education
13. A gardener


*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03.


----------



## StarSong

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05


----------



## Sunny

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06..


----------



## hollydolly

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07


----------



## StarSong

*Gifts given for Christmas*

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08.


----------



## JustBonee

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit  Basket
09.


----------



## Tish

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit Basket
09. Gift card
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit Basket
09. Gift card
10. Flowers
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit Basket
09. Gift card
10. Flowers
11. Clothing
12.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit Basket
09. Gift card
10. Flowers
11. Clothing
12. Board Games
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts given for Christmas

01. Jewelry
02. Toys
03. Cookies
04. Perfume
05. That fruitcake that nobody wants
06.. musical instrument
07. Fancy jams
08. Fruit Basket
09. Gift card
10. Flowers
11. Clothing
12. Board Games
13. Ugly jumpers


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Inventors...

1.Alexander Graham Bell
2.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Inventors...

1.Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Inventors...

1.Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Inventors...

1.Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs 
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous Inventors...

1.Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5.  Henry  Ford
6.


----------



## StarSong

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs 
5. Eli Whitney
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7.


----------



## tinytn

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7.Wright Brothers
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7.Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9.


----------



## Tish

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Steve Jobs
10.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Steve Jobs
10. Isaac Singer
11.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had Steve Jobs twice...^^^^ so I'll change it to remove that...

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Isaac singer
10. Alexander Fleming
11.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Isaac singer
10. Alexander Fleming
11. Hedy Lamarr
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Isaac singer
10. Alexander Fleming
11. Hedy Lamarr
12. Henry Ford
13.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Inventors...

1. Alexander Graham Bell
2. Thomas Edison
3. Nikola Tesla
4. Steve Jobs
5. Eli Whitney
6. James Naismith
7. Wright Brothers
8. Charles Babbage
9. Isaac singer
10. Alexander Fleming
11. Hedy Lamarr
12. Henry Ford
13. Bill Gates


----------



## Sunny

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3.


----------



## Gemma

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9. Tik Tok
10.


----------



## StarSong

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9. Tik Tok
10. Junk food
11.


----------



## RadishRose

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9. Tik Tok
10. Junk food
11. Running through the sprinkler
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9. Tik Tok
10. Junk food
11. Running through the sprinkler
12. cell phones 
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things that kids enjoy

1. Summer camp
2. Candy
3. Grandma's house
4. Amusement parks
5. Dressing up for Halloween
6. Bikes
7. Xmas
8. the beach
9. Tik Tok
10. Junk food
11. Running through the sprinkler
12. cell phones 
13. Going to parks

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply: 

1.  Coffee
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3.


----------



## Tish

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4.


----------



## Gemma

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5.


----------



## Sunny

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6.


----------



## hollydolly

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7.


----------



## Granny B.

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9.


----------



## StarSong

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Peanut butter
10.


----------



## Sunny

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Peanut butter
10. Canned soup
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:



1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Peanut butter
10. Canned soup
11. Laundry detergent
12.


----------



## JustBonee

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Peanut butter
10. Canned soup
11. Laundry detergent
12. Dishwasher Pods
13.


----------



## Sunny

During times of potential shortages, items you make sure you have in full supply:

1. Coffee
2. Toilet tissue 
3. Water
4. Paper Towels
5. Your medications
6. Tea
7. Pet food
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Peanut butter
10. Canned soup
11. Laundry detergent
12. Dishwasher Pods
13. Chocolate


----------



## Sunny

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3.


----------



## StarSong

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5.


----------



## Tish

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8.


----------



## StarSong

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9. Fur stoles
10,


----------



## Pink Biz

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9. Fur stoles
10. Capes
11.


----------



## tinytn

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9. Fur stoles
10. Capes
11. Suit Jackets
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9. Fur stoles
10. Capes
11. Suit Jackets
12. Bow Tie
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## hollydolly

Items of formal attire, either from the olden days or still worn today:

1. Tailcoat (sometimes called Tails)
2. Top Hat
3. Gloves
4. Tiara
5. Flapper dress
6. Tuxedo
7. Ball gown
8. Evening bag (formal purse)
9. Fur stoles
10. Capes
11. Suit Jackets
12. Bow Tie
13. hat Pins


----------



## hollydolly

Musicians whose most well known  hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys 
2.


----------



## StarSong

Musicians whose most well known  hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Musicians whose most well known hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3.  Santana
4.


----------



## Sunny

Musicians whose most well known  hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Musicians whose most well known hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5.


----------



## Sunny

Musicians whose most well known hits were in the 60's...

1.The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6.


----------



## Tish

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7.


----------



## Sunny

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8.


----------



## StarSong

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9. The Monkees
10.


----------



## StarSong

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9. The Monkees
10. The Dave Clark Five
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9. The Monkees
10. The Dave Clark Five
11. The   Ventures
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9. The Monkees
10. The Dave Clark Five
11. The Ventures
12. The Supremes
13.


----------



## StarSong

Musicians whose most well-known hits were in the '60s...

1. The Beach boys
2. The Beatles
3. Janis Joplin
4. Santana
5. The Rolling Stones
6. The Mamas & the Papas
7. Bob Dylan
8. The Yardbirds
9. The Monkees
10. The Dave Clark Five
11. The Ventures
12. The Supremes
13. The Temptations

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1.  Lost
2.


----------



## hollydolly

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1.  Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was  a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3.


----------



## Sunny

.
The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1.  Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was  a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4.


----------



## StarSong

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1.  Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was  a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5.


----------



## Tish

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6.


----------



## StarSong

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7.


----------



## Sunny

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8.


----------



## Tish

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9.


----------



## hollydolly

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9. Blue Planet
10.


----------



## StarSong

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9. Blue Planet
10. The Sopranos
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9. Blue Planet
10. The Sopranos
11. Seinfeld
12.


----------



## Sunny

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9. Blue Planet
10. The Sopranos
11. Seinfeld
12. The Kominsky Method
13.


----------



## Tish

The first TV shows that you binge-watched, courtesy of Netflix or other streaming services.
1. Lost
2. Can't remember what it was called , but it was a docu-soap about Amish youngsters living in the city
3. Last Tango in Halifax is the first one I remember.
4. Call the Midwife
5. Outlander
6. Breaking Bad
7. Better Call Saul
8. True Blood
9. Blue Planet
10. The Sopranos
11. Seinfeld
12. The Kominsky Method
13. The walking dead

*Horror movies*

01. The Birds
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Horror movies*

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03.


----------



## Sunny

*Horror movies*

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Horror movies*

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05.


----------



## Gemma

*Horror movies*

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06.


----------



## JustBonee

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08


----------



## Sunny

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09.


----------



## JustBonee

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09. The Lighthouse
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09. The Lighthouse
10.  The house of wax
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09. The Lighthouse
10. The house of wax
11. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
12


----------



## Sunny

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09. The Lighthouse
10. The house of wax
11. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
12. The Shining
13.


----------



## tinytn

Horror movies

01. The Birds
02. Night of the Living Dead
03. Psycho
04. Scream
05. Saw
06. Candyman
07. Alien
08. Dracula
09. The Lighthouse
10. The house of wax
11. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
12. The Shining
13.  Its Alive 

Items that people use today which did not exist when 
you were a child..
1.Laptops
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child.

1.Laptops
2.Drones
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child.

1.Laptops
2.Drones
3.Kindles
4.


----------



## Sunny

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child.

1.Laptops
2.Drones
3.Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5.


----------



## Tish

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child.

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9.


----------



## StarSong

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9. DVRs
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9. DVRs
10.ATMs
11.


----------



## StarSong

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9. DVRs
10.ATMs
11. Grocery stores that are open 24/7
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9. DVRs
10.ATMs
11. Grocery stores that are open 24/7
12. remote control lighting /televisions..etc 
13.


----------



## Tish

Items that people use today which did not exist when
you were a child

1. Laptops
2. Drones
3. Kindles
4. Dishwashers
5. Microwaves
6. Smart Phones
7. GPS devices
8. Front loading washing machines
9. DVRs
10.ATMs
11. Grocery stores that are open 24/7
12. remote control lighting /televisions..etc
13. WiFi


*Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02.*


----------



## Gemma

*Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03.*


----------



## Sunny

*Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
 03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05*


----------



## Sunny

*Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
 05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. *


----------



## JustBonee

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07.


----------



## StarSong

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09.


----------



## Tish

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09. Fish ( Easter Friday)
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09. Fish ( Easter Friday)
10.  Nut  Pastry  Rolls
11.


----------



## StarSong

Holiday food

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09. Fish ( Easter Friday)
10.  Nut  Pastry  Rolls
11. Tortellini Alfredo (a Christmas tradition in my house)
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09. Fish ( Easter Friday)
10. Nut Pastry Rolls
11. Tortellini Alfredo (a Christmas tradition in my house)
12. Italian Wedding Soup (Every Holiday in my family)
13.


----------



## Sunny

01. Hot cross buns
02. Rugelach
03. Turkey, stuffing, yams, corn, apple pie
04. Haggis
05. Corned beef and cabbage
06. Ham
07. Fruit cake
08. Matzoth
09. Fish ( Easter Friday)
10. Nut Pastry Rolls
11. Tortellini Alfredo (a Christmas tradition in my house)
12. Italian Wedding Soup (Every Holiday in my family)
13. Hot dogs and hamburgers (4th of July)


----------



## Sunny

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2.


----------



## StarSong

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3.


----------



## Sunny

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper  Shredder
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6.


----------



## Sunny

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8.


----------



## Tish

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9. HVAC Units
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9. HVAC Units
10. Cellphones
11.


----------



## Sunny

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9. HVAC Units
10. Cellphones
11. Vacuum cleaners
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9. HVAC Units
10. Cellphones
11. Vacuum cleaners
12. Escalators
13.


----------



## StarSong

Machines/electronics that make our life easier

1. Automobile
2. Air conditioners
3. Computers
4. Paper Shredder
5. GPS
6. Dishwashers
7. Washing machines
8. Microwave
9. HVAC Units
10. Cellphones
11. Vacuum cleaners
12. Escalators
13. Copy machines (Remember carbon paper?  Ugh!)

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration 
2.


----------



## Sunny

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4.


----------



## JustBonee

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5.


----------



## Tish

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6.


----------



## Sunny

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7.


----------



## hollydolly

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8.


----------



## JustBonee

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make   A  Deal
9.


----------



## hollydolly

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make   A  Deal
9. Celebrity Squares
10.


----------



## JustBonee

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make A Deal
9. Celebrity Squares
10. Wheel of  Fortune
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make A Deal
9. Celebrity Squares
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Family Feud 
12.


----------



## Sunny

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make A Deal
9. Celebrity Squares
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Family Feud
12. What's My Line
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass, can't think


----------



## hollydolly

TV game shows - past or present:

1. Concentration
2. Jeopardy
3. Match Game
4. Password
5. The Chase
6. The $64,000 Question
7. The price is right
8. Let's Make A Deal
9. Celebrity Squares
10. Wheel of Fortune
11. Family Feud
12. What's My Line
13. Lucky ladders


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology  such as FB  & texts  etc 
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10. Having to wear masks (other than Halloween)
11.


----------



## Tish

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10. Having to wear masks (other than Halloween)
11. Disrespectful young people
12.


----------



## hollydolly

3 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10. Having to wear masks (other than Halloween)
11. Disrespectful young people
12. Customer Service
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10. Having to wear masks (other than Halloween)
11. Disrespectful young people
12. Customer Service
13. Broken homes because of divorces
___________________________________________________________________
13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2.


----------



## StarSong

13 things you feel is worse now than it was when you were a child

1. Manners..
2. Playing Outside
3. The way people spell, in general
4. Crime
5. Annoying phone calls all day, offering scams or unwanted merchandise
6. Being bullied as a child in the relative safety of your own home due to technology such as FB & texts etc
7. Handwriting
8. Hardwood floors, instead of soft carpeting, which was much more comfortable and safer. (I know I'm out of fashion, but that's my opinion anyway.)
9. Drug Culture
10. Having to wear masks (other than Halloween)
11. Disrespectful young people
12. Customer Service
13. Broken homes because of divorces
___________________________________________________________________
13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play  Games
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play  Games
6. Use email
7. 

(This would be a lot easier to do if the topic said "need a computer or phone."  You can do pretty much all these things on your cell phone now, even f you don't have a computer.)


----------



## StarSong

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play  Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8.  

(This would be a lot easier to do if the topic said "need a computer or phone."  You can do pretty much all these things on your cell phone now, even f you don't have a computer.)


----------



## Tish

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9. Interactive Maps (GPS)
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9. Interactive Maps (GPS)
10. Share your photos without having to print them out
11.


----------



## StarSong

3 Things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9. Interactive Maps (GPS)
10. Share your photos without having to print them out
11. Maintain your personal calendar
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9. Interactive Maps (GPS)
10. Share your photos without having to print them out
11. Maintain your personal calendar
12. Fill out various applications
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 things you need a computer to do now to make things easier

1. Pay Bills
2. Keep track of bank accounts
3. Buy stuff
4. Read newspapers and periodicals
5. Play Games
6. Use email
7. Research anything and everything
8. Post in forums
9. Interactive Maps (GPS)
10. Share your photos without having to print them out
11. Maintain your personal calendar
12. Fill out various applications
13. Translate foreign words


----------



## Chris P Bacon

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2.


----------



## Tish

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3.


----------



## Gemma

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4.


----------



## JustBonee

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy  day
5.


----------



## Sunny

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy  day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy  day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7.


----------



## hollydolly

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy  day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8.


----------



## Sunny

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy  day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9.


----------



## JustBonee

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9. Mental Happiness/Purpose
10.


----------



## StarSong

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9. Mental Happiness/Purpose
10.  The soul-calming effect of watching the ocean
11.


----------



## hollydolly

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9. Mental Happiness/Purpose
10.  The soul-calming effect of watching the ocean
11. The love of a pet..
12.


----------



## Tish

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9. Mental Happiness/Purpose
10. The soul-calming effect of watching the ocean
11. The love of a pet..
12. Smelling flowers
13.


----------



## hollydolly

It's said that the best things in life are free, so, what are the best free things that you can think of?

1. Hugs
2. smiles
3. Laughter
4. Taking a walk on a beautiful, breezy day
5. Playing with your grandkids
6. Friendship
7. Fresh Air
8. Trees that turn brilliant colors in autumn
9. Mental Happiness/Purpose
10. The soul-calming effect of watching the ocean
11. The love of a pet..
12. Smelling flowers
13. Rivers, streams and ocean life


----------



## hollydolly

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management 
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9. Street Lighting
10.


----------



## Tish

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9. Street Lighting
10. Land rates
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9. Street Lighting
10. Land rates
11. Coroners & Registrars
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9. Street Lighting
10. Land rates
11. Coroners & Registrars
12. Road upkeep
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things for which you pay your local council or govt for..

1. Bin emptying ( trash)
2. Traffic management
3. Emergency Services
4. Water
5. School taxes
6. Police protection
7. Fire Service
8. Park management (landscaping, playground equipment, etc.)
9. Street Lighting
10. Land rates
11. Coroners & Registrars
12. Road upkeep
13. Animal protection services


----------



## Sunny

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5.


----------



## Tish

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9. Fireworks
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9. Fireworks
10. Sunsets
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9. Fireworks
10. Sunsets
11. Air shows
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9. Fireworks
10. Sunsets
11. Air shows
12. geese
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things you like to look at in the sky:

1. Rainbows
2. Goodyear blimp
3. Hummingbirds
4. Hot air balloons
5. Clouds
6. Planes
7. Stars
8. Moon
9. Fireworks
10. Sunsets
11. Air shows
12. geese
13. Superman  

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3.


----------



## Sunny

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4.  Jailbird & Cop
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6.


----------



## StarSong

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8.


----------



## Gemma

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9. Mickey mouse
10.


----------



## StarSong

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9. Mickey mouse
10. When my twins were brand new (ten days old) I put them in some infant sized tights that I dyed brown, and pastel onesies to which I'd added big M's (that I cut from fusible Pellon interfacing).  M & Ms - one plain, one peanut!  As I think back on that I have to wonder what the hell I was thinking.  Brand new twins plus a two year old and I was futzing around dyeing tights????  Only thing we didn't do was take a photo.   
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9. Mickey mouse
10. When my twins were brand new (ten days old) I put them in some infant sized tights that I dyed brown, and pastel onesies to which I'd added big M's (that I cut from fusible Pellon interfacing).  M & Ms - one plain, one peanut!  As I think back on that I have to wonder what the hell I was thinking.  Brand new twins plus a two year old and I was futzing around dyeing tights????  Only thing we didn't do was take a photo.   
11. A Fairy
12.


----------



## Tish

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9. Mickey mouse
10. When my twins were brand new (ten days old) I put them in some infant sized tights that I dyed brown, and pastel onesies to which I'd added big M's (that I cut from fusible Pellon interfacing). M & Ms - one plain, one peanut! As I think back on that I have to wonder what the hell I was thinking. Brand new twins plus a two year old and I was futzing around dyeing tights???? Only thing we didn't do was take a photo. 
11. A Fairy
12. Vampire
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Halloween costumes you or your kids wore:

1. A bunch of grapes (using a big plastic bag and purple balloons)
2. Grandfather clock
3. A banana
4. Jailbird & Cop
5. Flapper
6. A mummy
7. A clown
8. Oscar the grouch
9. Mickey mouse
10. When my twins were brand new (ten days old) I put them in some infant sized tights that I dyed brown, and pastel onesies to which I'd added big M's (that I cut from fusible Pellon interfacing). M & Ms - one plain, one peanut! As I think back on that I have to wonder what the hell I was thinking. Brand new twins plus a two year old and I was futzing around dyeing tights???? Only thing we didn't do was take a photo. 
11. A Fairy
12. Vampire
13. Ghost


----------



## hollydolly

Singers whose songs are  popular with the masses, whose music  you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2.


----------



## Sunny

Singers whose songs are  popular with the masses, whose music  you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah  Carey
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5.


----------



## StarSong

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin  (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8.


----------



## Sunny

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9.


----------



## Tish

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9. Eminem
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9. Eminem
10. Elvis
11.


----------



## StarSong

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with @Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9. Eminem
10. Elvis
11. Jerry Lee Lewis
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9. Eminem
10. Elvis
11. Jerry Lee Lewis
12. Rihanna
13.


----------



## Sunny

Singers whose songs are popular with the masses, whose music you dislike overall

1. Elton John
2. Dolly Parton
3. Mariah Carey
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Led Zeppelin (p.s. agree with Bonnie about Mariah Carey - ugh...)
6. The Who
7. Paul McCartney
8. Beyonce
9. Eminem
10. Elvis
11. Jerry Lee Lewis
12. Rihanna
13. Celine Dion


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3.


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4.


----------



## StarSong

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii 
5.


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7.


----------



## Tish

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7.  Victoria Falls 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7.  Victoria Falls 
8. Lake Windermere
9.


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7.  Victoria Falls 
8. Lake Windermere
9. The Mediterranean seen from the Amalfi Coast in Italy
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7. Victoria Falls
8. Lake Windermere
9. The Mediterranean seen from the Amalfi Coast in Italy
10.Columbia River, Oregon
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7. Victoria Falls
8. Lake Windermere
9. The Mediterranean seen from the Amalfi Coast in Italy
10.Columbia River, Oregon
11.Nordensk Lake
12.


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7. Victoria Falls
8. Lake Windermere
9. The Mediterranean seen from the Amalfi Coast in Italy
10.Columbia River, Oregon
11.Nordensk Lake
12. Blue Grotto
13.


----------



## Tish

Beautiful bodies of water to visit:

1. Lake Como, Italy
2. Lake Tahoe, Nevada/California
3. Caribbean
4. Hanauma Bay, Oahu, Hawaii
5. View of the Pacific from Big Sur, CA
6. Loch Lomond
7. Victoria Falls
8. Lake Windermere
9. The Mediterranean seen from the Amalfi Coast in Italy
10. Columbia River, Oregon
11. Nordensk Lake
12. Blue Grotto
13. Lake Eyre


* Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story


----------



## hollydolly

*Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03


----------



## StarSong

*Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Biographical films*.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Biographical films.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Biographical films.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09.


----------



## StarSong

Biographical films.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09. Chaplin
10.


----------



## Tish

Biographical films.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09. Chaplin
10. Harriet
11.


----------



## Sunny

Biographical films.

01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09. Chaplin
10. Harriet
11. The Crown
12.


----------



## GaylasHooman

Biographical films.
01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09. Chaplin
10. Harriet
11. The Crown
12. Ragamuffin
13.


----------



## StarSong

Biographical films.
01. Final Shot - The Hank Gathers Story
02. Bohemian Rhapsody
03. The Doors
04. Carrington
05. Rocketman
06. Lust For Life
07. Goodfellas
08. Malcom X
09. Chaplin
10. Harriet
11. The Crown
12. Ragamuffin
13. Unbroken 

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2.


----------



## Gemma

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts 
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts 
3. Picnic
4.


----------



## StarSong

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts 
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5.


----------



## Sunny

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)
1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7.  Day at the Beach
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9.


----------



## StarSong

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9. Fireworks displays
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9. Fireworks displays
10.Airplane take-offs
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9. Fireworks displays
10.Airplane take-offs
11. Hot air ballooning
12.


----------



## Sunny

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9. Fireworks displays
10.Airplane take-offs
11. Hot air ballooning
12. Olympics events
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of events that bad weather can ruin (or interfere with)

1. Baseball games
2. Outdoor concerts
3. Picnic
4. Photo shoot
5. Outdoor wedding
6. Parades
7. Day at the Beach
8. Graduation ceremonies
9. Fireworks displays
10.Airplane take-offs
11. Hot air ballooning
12. Olympics events
13. Rugby


*Winter sports*

01. Snowboarding
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Winter sports*

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Winter sports*

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04.


----------



## StarSong

*Winter sports*

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05.


----------



## JustBonee

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice  Fishing
06.


----------



## Sunny

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice  Fishing
06. Sledding
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09


----------



## Sunny

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09, Luge
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09, Luge
10. Ski Biking
11.


----------



## Tish

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09, Luge
10. Ski Biking
11. Snowmobiling
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09, Luge
10. Ski Biking
11. Snowmobiling
12. Speed skating
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Winter sports

01. Snowboarding
02. Skiing
03. Ice Hockey
04. Ice Skating
05. Ice Fishing
06. Sledding
07. Curling
08. Tobogganing
09, Luge
10. Ski Biking
11. Snowmobiling
12. Speed skating
13. ice Boating


----------



## hollydolly

Items under your sink

1.Washing up brushes
2.


----------



## GaylasHooman

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## Gemma

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3.  Windex
4.


----------



## Sunny

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3.  Windex
4. Trash can
5.


----------



## StarSong

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8.


----------



## StarSong

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9.


----------



## Sunny

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9. Plastic box to hold some of the above
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9. Plastic box to hold some of the above
10. WD-40
11.


----------



## GaylasHooman

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9. Plastic box to hold some of the above
10. WD-40
11. Water filter
12.


----------



## Tish

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9. Plastic box to hold some of the above
10. WD-40
11. Water filter
12. Garbage bags
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Items under your sink

1. Washing up brushes
2. Toilet bowl cleaner
3. Windex
4. Trash can
5. Bleach
6. Cascade Pods
7. Sponges
8. Dishwashing detergent
9. Plastic box to hold some of the above
10. WD-40
11. Water filter
12. Garbage bags
13. Insect Spray


----------



## hollydolly

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2.


----------



## Sunny

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4


----------



## StarSong

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitan (for osteoarthritis in my fingers) 
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitan (for osteoarthritis in my fingers) 
5. Biotin
6.


----------



## Tish

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8.


----------



## StarSong

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a a preventative I take daily
9.


----------



## Tish

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a preventative I take daily
9. Evening Primrose
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a preventative I take daily
9. Evening Primrose
10. I-Caps
11.


----------



## Tish

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a preventative I take daily
9. Evening Primrose
10. I-Caps
11. Folic acid
12.


----------



## Sunny

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a preventative I take daily
9. Evening Primrose
10. I-Caps
11. Folic acid
12. Turmeric
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Vitamin supplements you take regularly
1. Vit B complex
2. Vitamin D
3. Lutein
4. Glucosamine & Chondroitin (for osteoarthritis in my fingers)
5. Biotin
6. Zinc
7. Fish oils
8. Baby aspirin - not a vitamin or supplement but falls under the category of a preventative I take daily
9. Evening Primrose
10. I-Caps
11. Folic acid
12. Turmeric
13. Multi Vitamins


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1.Smoked salmon/Trout
2.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1.Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1.Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked  Ham
4.


----------



## StarSong

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1.Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked  Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5.


----------



## Tish

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7.


----------



## GaylasHooman

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8.


----------



## Sunny

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9.


----------



## tinytn

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9. Crescent Cookies  dipped in powdered sugar.
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9. Crescent Cookies  dipped in powdered sugar.
10. Clootie dumpling
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9. Crescent Cookies dipped in powdered sugar.
10. Clootie dumpling
11. Kourambiedes
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9. Crescent Cookies dipped in powdered sugar.
10. Clootie dumpling
11. Kourambiedes
12. Pigs in Blankets
13.


----------



## StarSong

Foods you always make or buy at the holidays

1. Smoked salmon/Trout
2. Roast turkey
3. Baked Ham
4. Tortellini Alfredo
5. Prawns
6. Eggnog
7. Spiced nuts
8. Green bean casserole
9. Crescent Cookies dipped in powdered sugar.
10. Clootie dumpling
11. Kourambiedes
12. Pigs in Blankets
13. Biscotti

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers: 
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4.


----------



## StarSong

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7.


----------



## Tish

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9.


----------



## StarSong

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9. Hospital non-medical work, like gift shop workers
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9. Hospital non-medical work, like gift shop workers
10. Animal shelter
11.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9. Hospital non-medical work, like gift shop workers
10. Animal shelter
11. Classroom helpers
12.


----------



## Tish

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9. Hospital non-medical work, like gift shop workers
10. Animal shelter
11. Classroom helpers
12. Headroom councilor
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that are often filled by volunteers:
1. Class party organizer (used to called Class Mother)
2. Food pantry
3. Meals on Wheels delivery
4. Museum docent
5. Thrift shop
6. Red Cross
7. Soup kitchen
8. School crossing patrol
9. Hospital non-medical work, like gift shop workers
10. Animal shelter
11. Classroom helpers
12. Headroom councilor
13. Library assistants


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..


----------



## RubyK

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler  (scarf)
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7.


----------



## StarSong

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9.


----------



## Sunny

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9. Penny Loafers
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2..Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9. Penny Loafers
10. Culottes
11.


----------



## StarSong

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2. Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9. Penny Loafers
10. Culottes
11. Pencil Skirts
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2. Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9. Penny Loafers
10. Culottes
11. Pencil Skirts
12.Winklepickers
13


----------



## StarSong

Fashion styles which had their own name in the 40's and 50's...

1. Stovepipe trousers../Pants
2. Saddle Shoes
3. Poodle Skirt
4. Muffler (scarf)
5. Bikinis
6. Wrapover dress
7. Pedal Pushers
8. Skorts
9. Penny Loafers
10. Culottes
11. Pencil Skirts
12.Winklepickers
13. Zoot Suits

Thing people worry about
1. Money


----------



## hollydolly

Thing people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Thing people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Thing people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's  Health
5.


----------



## Tish

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9. Bills
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9. Bills
10. Next Presidential election
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9. Bills
10. Next Presidential election
11. Their children
12.


----------



## Tish

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9. Bills
10. Next Presidential election
11. Their children
12. Environment
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things people worry about
1. Money
2. Health
3. Crime
4. Pet's Health
5. Family
6. COVID
7. Housing
8. Food Supply
9. Bills
10. Next Presidential election
11. Their children
12. Environment
13. Their investments


----------



## Sunny

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2.


----------



## hollydolly

What's Peppy music ?


----------



## Sunny

Lively, energetic, full of "pep."


----------



## JustBonee

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2.  MMMBop   ~   Hanson
3.


----------



## StarSong

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1.  Wipeout - The Surfaris
2.  MMMBop   ~   Hanson
3.  Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler 
4.  You  Can't  Touch  This   ~   MC  Hammer
5.


----------



## StarSong

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler 
4.  You  Can't  Touch  This   ~   MC  Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6.


----------



## Sunny

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler 
4.  You  Can't  Touch  This   ~   MC  Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler 
4.  You  Can't  Touch  This   ~   MC  Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8.


----------



## Tish

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9. Barbie Girl- Aqua
10,


----------



## Sunny

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9. Barbie Girl- Aqua
10, You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9. Barbie Girl- Aqua
10, You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray
11. Happy - Pharrell Williams
12.


----------



## Tish

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9. Barbie Girl- Aqua
10, You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray
11. Happy - Pharrell Williams
12. Love shack - B-52
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Peppy music that's fun to play while working

1. Wipeout - The Surfaris
2. MMMBop ~ Hanson
3. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrew Sisters or Bette Midler
4. You Can't Touch This ~ MC Hammer
5. Super Freak - Rick James
6. Mac's Boogie - Dr John
7. Dance yourself Dizzy- Liquid Gold
8. Celebration - Kool and the gang
9. Barbie Girl- Aqua
10, You Can't Stop the Beat - from Hairspray
11. Happy - Pharrell Williams
12. Love shack - B-52
13. Tracy -Cuff links


----------



## hollydolly

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2


----------



## JustBonee

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3.


----------



## Sunny

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security  Camera
6.


----------



## Gemma

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8.


----------



## Tish

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9.


----------



## Sunny

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9. Remote car keys
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9. Remote car keys
10. Video  Doorbell
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9. Remote car keys
10. Video  Doorbell
11. Mobile phone charging bank
12.


----------



## StarSong

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9. Remote car keys
10. Video  Doorbell
11. Mobile phone charging bank
12. Tablet
13.


----------



## Tish

Devices you routinely use around the home you didn't use a decade ago

1. Amazon Echo
2. Charging Station
3. Roomba
4. Cordless Vac
5. Security Camera
6. Roku Stick
7. Ipad
8. Blue tooth speakers
9. Remote car keys
10. Video Doorbell
11. Mobile phone charging bank
12. Tablet
13. WiFi

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates 
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks 
04.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Stick
04. Slinky
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06.


----------



## Gemma

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07.


----------



## StarSong

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08.


----------



## Gemma

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs 
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Toys you played with as a child*

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs
09. Board games
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Toys you played with as a child

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs
09. Board games
10. Hand Puppets (in Rice Krispies Cereal)
11.


----------



## Sunny

Toys you played with as a child

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs
09. Board games
10. Hand Puppets (in Rice Krispies Cereal)
11. Jump Rope
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Toys you played with as a child

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs
09. Board games
10. Hand Puppets (from Rice Krispies Cereal)
11. Jump Rope
12. Spinning Top
13.


----------



## StarSong

Toys you played with as a child

01. Gumby
02. Roller skates
03. Pick Up Sticks
04. Slinky
05. Dolls
06. Pogo Stick
07. Toy cars & trucks
08. Lincoln Logs
09. Board games
10. Hand Puppets (from Rice Krispies Cereal)
11. Jump Rope
12. Spinning Top
13. Balls

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2.


----------



## Sunny

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3.







 Like Quote Reply 

Report


----------



## Tish

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop 
5.


----------



## Sunny

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6.


----------



## Tish

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9. External Hard-drive
10.


----------



## Tish

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9. External Hard-drive
10. Adobe PS
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9. External Hard-drive
10. Adobe PS
11.Ipad
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9. External Hard-drive
10. Adobe PS
11. Ipad
12. Microwave
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Most useful gifts you've received in adulthood:

1. Kitchen-Aid mixer (over 20 years ago and it's still a workhorse)
2. Alexa Echo
3. Air Fryer
4. Mac Desktop
5. Grabber tool
6. Magnified glasses with a light
7. Desk Lamp with a magnifying glass attached.
8. iPhone as gift w/daughter's family plan
9. External Hard-drive
10. Adobe PS
11. Ipad
12. Microwave
13. Kindle


----------



## hollydolly

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1.  London transport  Museum 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.   
3.


----------



## StarSong

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3.  Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4.  My oldest daughter's home in the country
5.


----------



## Tish

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6.


----------



## Sunny

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific ?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
_9. Visit my Grandkids
10._


----------



## hollydolly

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
_9. Visit my Grandkids
10. _To the outdoor canal boat museum
_11_


----------



## Tish

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
_9. Visit my Grandkids
10. _To the outdoor canal boat museum
_11 _To visit my daughter
12


----------



## hollydolly

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
_9. Visit my Grandkids
 10. _To the outdoor canal boat museum
_11 _To visit my daughter
12 To the beach
13.


----------



## Sunny

Where are you going if you choose to go out just for the day, be a little more specific?

1. London transport Museum
2. I'll go with you, Holly.
3. Ventura Beach, including lunch at Duke's Griddle & Grill ("Best Buns on the Beach")
4. My oldest daughter's home in the country
5. Down to K-mart to find some wool
6. One of the Smithsonian museums. Haven't been in a long time.
7. To visit my daughter and have lunch at the beautiful Italian restaurant in her nearby village
8. The Swing at The End of The World, Baños, Ecuador
_9. Visit my Grandkids
 10. _To the outdoor canal boat museum
_11 _To visit my daughter
12 To the beach
13. To play with my adorable great-granddaughter


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2.


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5. The story of Ruth
6.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5. The story of Ruth
6.  The story of Queen Esther, the basis for the Purim holiday
7. 
Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5. The story of Ruth
6.  The story of Queen Esther, the basis for the Purim holiday
7.  Solomon deciding who was the true mother of a baby being claimed by two women.  
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5. The story of Ruth
6.  The story of Queen Esther, the basis for the Purim holiday
7.  Solomon deciding who was the true mother of a baby being claimed by two women.  
8. Exodus.. The finding of Moses in the Bulrushes
9.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite story in the Bible (if you have one)

1. Joseph and his brothers - No miracles, nothing supernatural, lots of believable human nature
2. Job giving his _daughters _(as well as his sons) inheritances.
3. Lot
4. Song of Songs, a love poem by (I think) King Solomon
5. The story of Ruth
6. The story of Queen Esther, the basis for the Purim holiday
7. Solomon deciding who was the true mother of a baby being claimed by two women.
8. Exodus.. The finding of Moses in the Bulrushes
9. Noah
10.


----------



## Sunny

This one isn't drawing a lot of responses.  Maybe someone would like to start a new topic?


----------



## StarSong

Agreed, Sunny.  

How about:
Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02


----------



## JustBonee

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04


----------



## StarSong

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05.


----------



## Sunny

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06.


----------



## Sassycakes

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals 
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals 
07. Freeways
08.


----------



## StarSong

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals 
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals 
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09. Race car stadiums
10.


----------



## Tish

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09. Race car stadiums
10. train
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09. Race car stadiums
10. train
11. Pubs on the weekend evenings 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09. Race car stadiums
10. train
11. Pubs on the weekend evenings 
12. Streets during rush hour
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Places that may be crowded:

01. Concerts
02. Airport
03. Oxford street London
04. Stores on Black Friday
05. Ball parks when professional teams are playing
06. Hospitals
07. Freeways
08. County Fairs
09. Race car stadiums
10. train
11. Pubs on the weekend evenings 
12. Streets during rush hour
13. Times Square at new Years eve


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part  in... 

1. Meet me in St Louis
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... 

1. Meet me in St Louis
2. Marley  &  Me
3.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... 

1. Meet me in St Louis
2. Marley  &  Me
3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.)
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

‎Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎


----------



## Tish

‎Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
 5.‎ Gone with the wind
 6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9.


----------



## Tish

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9. Highlander
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9. Highlander
10. The great Gatsby
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9. Highlander
10. The great Gatsby
11. The Age of Innocence
12.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9. Highlander
10. The great Gatsby
11. The Age of Innocence
12. Woodstock (I'd like to take my life's ride all over again!)
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or Books of which you would have enjoyed living or taking part in... ‎
‎ ‎
‎ 1. Meet me in St Louis‎
‎ 2. Marley & Me‎
‎ 3. Sleepless in Seattle (In a way, I did. We lived very near Seattle when that movie came out.) ‎
‎ 4. Rocky
5.‎ Gone with the wind
6. Oklahoma
7. Back to the Future (a week or two of 1955 would be entertaining - more than that, not so much)
8. Mary Poppins
9. Highlander
10. The great Gatsby
11. The Age of Innocence
12. Woodstock (I'd like to take my life's ride all over again!)
13. Cocoon ( when I get to be 80 odd)


----------



## hollydolly

*Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas
*
1. Duck or Goose
2.


----------



## StarSong

*Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas
*
1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3.  Stuffing/Dressing
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3.  Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## Tish

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9.  Cranberry  Sauce
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9. Cranberry Sauce
10. Greek salad
11.


----------



## StarSong

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9. Cranberry Sauce
10. Greek salad
11. Caesar salad
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9. Cranberry Sauce
10. Greek salad
11. Caesar salad
12. Clootie Dumpling
13.


----------



## Tish

Foods you will always have on the table at Christmas

1. Duck or Goose
2. Tortellini in an Alfredo sauce
3. Stuffing/Dressing
4. Roast potatoes
5. Italian Wedding Soup
6. Smoked Trout
7. Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
8. Roast pork
9. Cranberry Sauce
10. Greek salad
11. Caesar salad
12. Clootie Dumpling
13. Fruit cake (Yuck)

*People you had a crush on.*

01.


----------



## Sunny

*People you had a crush on.*

01. Gregory Peck
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*People you had a crush on.*

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03


----------



## JustBonee

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03.  Elvis
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05.


----------



## StarSong

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07.


----------



## hollydolly

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly 
08


----------



## Pink Biz

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09.


----------



## Tish

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09. Keanu Reeves
10.


----------



## hollydolly

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09. Keanu Reeves
10. John Bishop
11.


----------



## StarSong

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09. Keanu Reeves
10. John Bishop
11. Robert Redford
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09. Keanu Reeves
10. John Bishop
11. Robert Redford
12. Robert Stack
13.


----------



## Tish

People you had a crush on.

01. Gregory Peck
02. Graham Stewart ( 10cc)
03. Elvis
04. George Harrison
05. Tom Selleck during his Magnum P.I. days
06. Jeremy Irons
07. Phil Everly
08. James Taylor
09. Keanu Reeves
10. John Bishop
11. Robert Redford
12. Robert Stack
13. Robert De Niro

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02.
​


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02.Donna- 10cc
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06.


----------



## JustBonee

Songs from your teen years

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me  ~   The   Fleetwoods
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

Songs from your teen years

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08.


----------



## Sunny

Songs from your teen years

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09.


----------



## StarSong

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Mungo Jerry
10.


----------



## Tish

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Mungo Jerry
10. Smoke on the Water  - Deep purple
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Mungo Jerry
10. Smoke on the Water  - Deep purple
11. Stormy Weather - rerecording of an older version by Lena Horne
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Mungo Jerry
10. Smoke on the Water - Deep purple
11. Stormy Weather - rerecording of an older version by Lena Horne
12. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
 13.


----------



## Sunny

*Songs from your teen years*

01. Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
02. Donna- 10cc
03. When a Man Loves a Woman...Percy Sledge
04. Give me just a little more time - Chairman of the Board
05. I'm Eighteen - Alice Cooper
06. Come Softly To Me ~ The Fleetwoods
07. It's Not Unusual...Tom Jones
08. Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets
09. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Mungo Jerry
10. Smoke on the Water - Deep purple
11. Stormy Weather - rerecording of an older version by Lena Horne
12. Running Scared ~Roy Orbison
13. The Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Sunny

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4.


----------



## StarSong

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5.


----------



## Tish

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7.Treadmill
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7.Treadmill
8. iPad
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7.Treadmill
8. iPad
9. Ceiling  Fan
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7.Treadmill
8. iPad
9. Ceiling  Fan
10. Mobile phone charging bank
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7. Treadmill
8. iPad
9. Ceiling Fan
10. Mobile phone charging bank
11. Electric shaver
12.


----------



## Tish

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7. Treadmill
8. iPad
9. Ceiling Fan
10. Mobile phone charging bank
11. Electric shaver
12. External Harddrive
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Electronic devices you use pretty much every day:

1. Computer
2. Television
3. Microwave
4. Cellphone
5. Kindle
6. Radio
7. Treadmill
8. iPad
9. Ceiling Fan
10. Mobile phone charging bank
11. Electric shaver
12. External Harddrive
13. Kettle


----------



## hollydolly

Names of animals *not *indigenous to your country 

1.Tiger
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of animals not indigenous to your country 

1.Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3.


----------



## StarSong

Names of animals not indigenous to your country 

1.Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4.


----------



## Tish

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6.


----------



## StarSong

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich 
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich 
7. Giraffe
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich 
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich 
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9. Jackal
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9. Jackal
10. Water Buffalo
11.


----------



## Tish

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9. Jackal
10. Water Buffalo
11. Raccoon
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9. Jackal
10. Water Buffalo
11. Raccoon
12. Zebra
13.


----------



## StarSong

Names of animals not indigenous to your country

1. Tiger
2. Kangaroo
3. Elephant
4. Hedgehog
5. Armadillo
6. Ostrich
7. Giraffe
8. Koala
9. Jackal
10. Water Buffalo
11. Raccoon
12. Zebra
13. Lion

Dances that became popular after you were born: 

01. The Twist
02.


----------



## hollydolly

Dances that became popular after you were born: 

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03.


----------



## Tish

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04.


----------



## JustBonee

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05.


----------



## Sunny

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06.


----------



## Sassycakes

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07.


----------



## Sunny

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07.  Moonwalk
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09.


----------



## StarSong

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09. The Electric Slide
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09. The Electric Slide
10.  Limbo
11.


----------



## Tish

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09. The Electric Slide
10. Limbo
11. YMCA dance
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09. The Electric Slide
10. Limbo
11. YMCA dance
12. Krumping
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Dances that became popular after you were born:

01. The Twist
02. The Bump
03. The Hustle
04. The Stroll
05. The Jitterbug
06. The Monster Mash
07. Moonwalk
08. Break dancing
09. The Electric Slide
10. Limbo
11. YMCA dance
12. Krumping
13. The bus stop


----------



## hollydolly

Name occupations where you would be usually  expected  to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2.


----------



## Tish

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3.


----------



## Sunny

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4.


----------



## RadishRose

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5.


----------



## Sunny

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6.


----------



## RadishRose

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands


----------



## Smiley Holly

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter


----------



## JustBonee

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name occupations where you would be usually expected to wear a Uniform

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9. Nuns?
10.


----------



## Smiley Holly

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9. Nuns?
10. Priest/Clergy


----------



## hollydolly

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9. Nuns?
10. Priest/Clergy
11.Traffic Warden
12.


----------



## Smiley Holly

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9. Nuns?
10. Priest/Clergy
11.Traffic Warden
12.Clown Performer


----------



## Sunny

1. Nurses
2. Police
3. Restaurant server
4. Military
5. Member of a sports team
6. Marching bands
7. Firefighter
8. Umpire
9. Nuns?
10. Priest/Clergy
11.Traffic Warden
12.Clown Performer
13. Prison inmate


----------



## Sunny

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2.


----------



## StarSong

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3.Groceries delivery to front step of home


----------



## RadishRose

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3.Groceries delivery to front step of home
4. Wearing masks
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3.Groceries delivery to front step of home
4. Wearing masks
5.  Less traveling
6.


----------



## Sunny

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3.Groceries delivery to front step of home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less traveling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7.


----------



## Tish

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9. Frequent handwashing
10.


----------



## RubyK

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9. Frequent handwashing
10. No eating in restaurants
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9. Frequent handwashing
10. No eating in restaurants
11.  Hand Sanitizer everywhere
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9. Frequent handwashing
10. No eating in restaurants
11.  Hand Sanitizer everywhere
12. Non Contact visits with doctors
13.


----------



## Sunny

Changes in our lives due to pandemic:

1. Lots of shopping online
2. Far fewer people during get-togethers
3. Groceries delivery to the front step of the home
4. Wearing masks
5. Less travelling
6. Zoom meetings and social occasions
7. Wearing gloves
8. Unable to visit sick relatives
9. Frequent handwashing
10. No eating in restaurants
11. Hand Sanitizer everywhere
12. Non Contact visits with doctors
13. Shortages of some items due to supply chain delays


----------



## Sunny

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5.


----------



## Tish

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7.  Vegetable
8.


----------



## Smiley Holly

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar
9. Broccoli & Stilton
10.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar
9. Broccoli & Stilton
10. Clam  Chowder
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar
9. Broccoli & Stilton
10. Clam Chowder
11. Beef barley
12.


----------



## Smiley Holly

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar
9. Broccoli & Stilton
10. Clam Chowder
11. Beef barley
12. Crab Soup


----------



## Sunny

About no. 12 - spoken like a true Marylander, Smiley!


----------



## StarSong

13 kinds of soup:

1. Chicken noodle
2. French onion
3. Tomato
4. Minestrone
5. Cream of Mushroom.
6. Wedding Soup
7. Vegetable
8. Broccoli Cheddar
9. Broccoli & Stilton
10. Clam Chowder
11. Beef barley
12. Crab Soup
13. Tortilla Soup

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02.


----------



## Tish

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03.


----------



## Sunny

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06


----------



## Sunny

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07.


----------



## StarSong

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08.


----------



## Sassycakes

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots 
09.


----------



## Tish

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots
09. Onion
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots
09. Onion
10. Butter beans
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots
09. Onion
10. Butter beans
11. Celery
12.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots
09. Onion
10. Butter beans
11. Celery
12. Kidney Beans(Chili)


----------



## hollydolly

Vegetables you might put into soup:

01. Spinach
02. Potatoes
03. Peas
04. Corn
05. Broccoli
06. Beets (borscht)
07. Green beans
08. Carrots
09. Onion
10. Butter beans
11. Celery
12. Kidney Beans(Chili)
13. Mushrooms


----------



## hollydolly

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling


----------



## Sunny

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling
4. Basketball
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8.


----------



## Sunny

Sports played predominately indoors

1.Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3.Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9.


----------



## Tish

Sports played predominately indoors

1. Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3. Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9. Darts
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Sports played predominately indoors

1. Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3. Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9. Darts
10. Netball
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports played predominately indoors

1. Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3. Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9. Darts
10. Netball
11. Boxing
12.


----------



## Sunny

Sports played predominately indoors

1. Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3. Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9. Darts
10. Netball
11. Boxing
12. Futsal
13,


----------



## hollydolly

Sports played predominately indoors

1. Table Tennis
2. Volleyball
3. Wrestling
4. Basketball
5. Squash
6. Racquetball
7. Bowling
8. Billiards (Pool)
9. Darts
10. Netball
11. Boxing
12. Futsal
13, Snooker


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned

1.Ford Fusion
2.


----------



## Sunny

Cars you've owned

1.Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3.  Dodge Dart (our first car)
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6.


----------



## Sunny

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8


----------



## Tish

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9. Ford Sierra
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9. Ford Sierra
10. Ford  Escape
11.


----------



## Sunny

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9. Ford Sierra
10. Ford Escape
11. In the 70's, a huge, black Cadillac with tail fins, bought used for $50. Kids called it the Batmobile.
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9. Ford Sierra
10. Ford Escape
11. In the 70's, a huge, black Cadillac with tail fins, bought used for $50. Kids called it the Batmobile.
12. Pontiac Fiero
13.


----------



## Tish

Cars you've owned

1. Ford Fusion
2. VW Beetle (our first car)
3. Dodge Dart (our first car)
4. Nissan Sentra
5. Kia Sportage
6. Toyota Camry
7. Mini Metro
8. Valiant Charger
9. Ford Sierra
10. Ford Escape
11. In the 70's, a huge, black Cadillac with tail fins, bought used for $50. Kids called it the Batmobile.
12. Pontiac Fiero
13. Ford Mustang

*Breeds of Pets you have owned*

01. Kelpie
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Breeds of Pets you have owned*

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Breeds of Pets you have owned*

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Breeds of Pets you have owned*

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05.


----------



## JustBonee

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08


----------



## Tish

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.Parakeet
10.


----------



## tinytn

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.Parakeet
10.Black Labrador
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.Parakeet
10.Black Labrador
11. Bichon  Frise
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.Parakeet
10.Black Labrador
11. Bichon  Frise
12. Common Budgie
13.


----------



## StarSong

Breeds of Pets you have owned

01. Kelpie
02. German Shepherd
03. English Setter
04. Golden Retriever
05. Labrador Retriever
06. Zebra finch
07. Jack Russell
08 Blue cattle dog
09.Parakeet
10.Black Labrador
11. Bichon  Frise
12. Common Budgie
13. Red eared turtle

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02,


----------



## JustBonee

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02, Work
03.


----------



## StarSong

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04.


----------



## Sunny

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05.


----------



## RadishRose

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06.


----------



## JustBonee

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends: 

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06.  Park  Bench
07.


----------



## Tish

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09


----------



## Tish

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09. Confrence
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09. Confrence
10. Woods..(walking dogs) 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09. Confrence
10. Woods..(walking dogs)
11. Shared recreational activities (sports, games, contests)
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09. Confrence
10. Woods..(walking dogs)
11. Shared recreational activities (sports, games, contests)
12. Road trip with a friend
13.


----------



## Sunny

Places where you've first met people who've eventually become your friends:

01. School
02, Work
03. Weddings
04. Social occasions at mutual friends' homes
05. Neighborhoods
06. Park Bench
07. Party
08. Pub
09. Confrence
10. Woods..(walking dogs)
11. Shared recreational activities (sports, games, contests)
12. Road trip with a friend
13. Friends met while spouse was in the military


----------



## Sunny

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2.


----------



## Tish

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6.


----------



## Sunny

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Cavity
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Cavity
8. Floss
9.


----------



## Sunny

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Cavity
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10.


----------



## Pinky

Cavity is in here twice ..

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Cavity
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10. Enamel


----------



## hollydolly

Cavity is in here twice ..

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Cavity
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10. Enamel
11. Brace
12.


----------



## Sunny

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Filling
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10. Enamel
11. Brace
12.

(I replaced the second cavity with a filling.)


----------



## Tish

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Filling
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10. Enamel
11. Brace
12. Mouthwash
13.


----------



## StarSong

Words related to teeth:

1. Molar
2. Gums
3. Fang
4. Cavity
5. toothpaste
6. Dentist
7. Filling
8. Floss
9. Toothbrush
10. Enamel
11. Brace
12. Mouthwash
13. Root

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1.  Hopscotch
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3.


----------



## Sunny

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4.Cats Cradle
5.


----------



## Sunny

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4.Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6.


----------



## StarSong

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders ( cross between baseball and cricket) 
8.


----------



## Tish

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9. Shadow  Tag
10.


----------



## StarSong

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9. Shadow Tag
10. Catch (throwing a ball to each other)
11.


----------



## Sunny

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9. Shadow Tag
10. Catch (throwing a ball to each other)
11. Ball bouncing games
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9. Shadow Tag
10. Catch (throwing a ball to each other)
11. Ball bouncing games
12. Statues
13.


----------



## Sunny

Games you played on your school playground when you were a child:

1. Hopscotch
2. Jump rope
3. Dodge ball
4. Cats Cradle
5. Simon Says
6. Four Square
7. Rounders (a cross between baseball and cricket)
8. What's the time Mr. Wolf
9. Shadow Tag
10. Catch (throwing a ball to each other)
11. Ball bouncing games
12. Statues
13. Kickball


----------



## Sunny

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4.


----------



## StarSong

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7.


----------



## Sunny

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8.


----------



## tinytn

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9.


----------



## Tish

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9. Billabong
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9. Billabong
10. Creek
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9. Billabong
10. Creek
11. Brook
12.


----------



## StarSong

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9. Billabong
10. Creek
11. Brook
12. Reservoir 
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of bodies of water:

1. Ocean
2. River
3. lake
4. Pond
5. Stream
6. Bayou
7. Bay
8. Waterfalls
9. Billabong
10. Creek
11. Brook
12. Reservoir
13. Sea

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2.


----------



## StarSong

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3.


----------



## Tish

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5.


----------



## Sunny

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9. Sunshine
10.


----------



## StarSong

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9. Sunshine
10. Pumpkin
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9. Sunshine
10. Pumpkin
11. Cooky
12.


----------



## Sunny

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9. Sunshine
10. Pumpkin
11. Cooky
12. Sweetheart
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass can't think.


----------



## hollydolly

Terms of Endearment

1. Honey
2. Sweetie
3. Darling
4. Precious
5. Dear
6. Babe
7. Luv
8. Snookums
9. Sunshine
10. Pumpkin
11. Cooky
12. Sweetheart
13. Sugar


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite  Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed 

1. Cyprus..
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9. Cornwall
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9. Cornwall
10. Manhattan
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9. Cornwall
10. Manhattan
11. Verona Italy
12


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9. Cornwall
10. Manhattan
11. Verona Italy
12. San Francisco
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite Holiday (vacation ) places you've stayed

1. Cyprus..
2. London
3. Florida
4. Andalucia Spain
5. Maui
6. Martha's Vineyard
7. Toronto
8. Bali
9. Cornwall
10. Manhattan
11. Verona Italy
12. San Francisco
13. Georgia

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6.


----------



## Tish

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9. Strawberry milkshake
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9. Strawberry milkshake
10. "Ruby Red" pink grapefruit drink,, available in the bottled juice aisle
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9. Strawberry milkshake
10. "Ruby Red" pink grapefruit drink,, available in the bottled juice aisle
11. Gods Ale 
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9. Strawberry milkshake
10. "Ruby Red" pink grapefruit drink,, available in the bottled juice aisle
11. Gods Ale 
12. Diet Pepsi
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite drink
1. Coffee
2. Iced Tea
3. Hot tea
4. Diet Coke
5. Latte
6. Solo
7. Diet Dr. Pepper
8. Lemonade
9. Strawberry milkshake
10. "Ruby Red" pink grapefruit drink,, available in the bottled juice aisle
11. Gods Ale 
12. Diet Pepsi
13. Fresh spring water


----------



## Sunny

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2.


----------



## Tish

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4.


----------



## Murrmurr

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day 
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6.  Little Drummer  Boy
7.


----------



## StarSong

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6.  Little Drummer  Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, all year (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol  of the Bells
9.


----------



## Sunny

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol  of the Bells
9. Santa Baby
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol of the Bells
9. Santa Baby
10. Sleigh Ride
11.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol of the Bells
9. Santa Baby
10. Sleigh Ride
11. Christmas in Dixie 
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol of the Bells
9. Santa Baby
10. Sleigh Ride
11. Christmas in Dixie
12. Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

Popular seasonal songs that we haven't missed at all, (but they're baaaack!)

1. Baby, It's Cold Outside
2. All I want for Christmas
3. Winter Wonderland
4. Jingle Bell Rock
5. I wish it could be Christmas every day
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree (I really like this one!)
8. Carol of the Bells
9. Santa Baby
10. Sleigh Ride
11. Christmas in Dixie
12. Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!
13. I'm dreaming of a White Christmas


What is your favorite color

1.Blue


----------



## Tish

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3.


----------



## JustBonee

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4.


----------



## hollydolly

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5.


----------



## Tish

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6.


----------



## hollydolly

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7.


----------



## Sunny

This one is going to reach a dead end. My own favorite would be blue, but it's taken already. Or can we repeat?


----------



## RubyK

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8.


----------



## Sunny

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9.


----------



## JustBonee

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9. Peach
10.


----------



## hollydolly

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9. Peach
10. Pink
11.


----------



## Tish

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9. Peach
10. Pink
11. Brown
12.


----------



## JustBonee

What is your favorite color

1.Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9. Peach
10. Pink
11. Brown
12. Cream
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

What is your favorite color

1. Blue
2. Purple
3. Teal
4. lemon
5. Navy
6. Red
7. Blue
8. Blue
9. Peach
10. Pink
11. Brown
12. Cream
13. Green

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3.  Alec  Baldwin
4.


----------



## Sunny

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5.


----------



## Tish

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5.Tom Cruise
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8.


----------



## Sunny

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9. Richard Gere
10.


----------



## tinytn

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9. Richard Gere
10.Johnny Depp
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9. Richard Gere
10.Johnny Depp
11.Betty Davis
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9. Richard Gere
10.Johnny Depp
11.Betty Davis
12. Nicolas Cage
13.


----------



## Sunny

Which actor don't you like
1. Dennis Hopper
2. Barbara Stanwick
3. Alec Baldwin
4. Nicole Kidman
5. Tom Cruise
6. Kevin Spacey
7. Woody Allen
8. Joan Crawford
9. Richard Gere
10.Johnny Depp
11.Betty Davis
12. Nicolas Cage
13. Angie Dickinson (terrible actress IMO)


----------



## Sunny

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3.


----------



## Tish

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4.


----------



## Sunny

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5.  Duvet Cover
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains 
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains 
7.  Sofa
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9.


----------



## Sunny

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9. Blanket
10.

About #7, a sofa is "linens?"


----------



## JustBonee

Sunny said:


> About #7, a sofa is "linens?"



Of course .... linen cover


----------



## Tish

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9. Blanket
10. Doilies
11


----------



## hollydolly

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9. Blanket
10. Doilies
11 Facecloths 
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9. Blanket
10. Doilies
11 Facecloths
12.Pillow shams
13.


----------



## Sunny

Linens for the home:

1. Sheets
2. Towels
3. Tablecloths
4. Pillow Cases
5. Duvet Cover
6. Curtains
7. Sofa
8. Napkins
9. Blanket
10. Doilies
11 Facecloths
12.Pillow shams
13. Placemats


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Your favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3.


----------



## hollydolly

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4.


----------



## Sunny

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5.


----------



## Tish

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6.


----------



## JustBonee

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6.  Little   Drummer   Boy
7.


----------



## hollydolly

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6.  Little   Drummer   Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8.


----------



## JustBonee

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh  Ride
9.


----------



## Sunny

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh Ride
9. Adeste Fidelis
10.


----------



## Tish

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh Ride
9. Adeste Fidelis
10. I saw mummy kissing Santa Clause
11


----------



## Pink Biz

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh Ride
9. Adeste Fidelis
10. I saw mummy kissing Santa Clause
11. Away in a Manger
12.


----------



## Sunny

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh Ride
9. Adeste Fidelis
10. I saw mummy kissing Santa Clause
11. Away in a Manger
12. Silent Night
13.


----------



## hollydolly

our favorite Christmas music

1 The Holly and the Ivy
2. Good King Wenceslas
3. Oh Holly Night
4. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas
5. All I want for Christmas is you
6. Little Drummer Boy
7. Driving home for Christmas
8. Sleigh Ride
9. Adeste Fidelis
10. I saw mummy kissing Santa Clause
11. Away in a Manger
12. Silent Night
13. I believe in father Christmas


----------



## hollydolly

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3.


----------



## Sunny

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6.


----------



## RadishRose

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Pink Biz

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8.


----------



## Tish

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9.


----------



## JustBonee

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9. The  Odd  Couple
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9. The Odd Couple
10.Dallas
11.


----------



## StarSong

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9. The Odd Couple
10. Dallas
11. WKRP in Cincinnati
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9. The Odd Couple
10. Dallas
11. WKRP in Cincinnati
12. Taxi
13.


----------



## Sunny

1970's TV Shows

1. Upstairs Downstairs
2. Welcome Back, Kotter
3. Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In
4. Happy Days
5. Three's Company
6. Mary Tyler Moore
7. Rhoda
8. M*A*S*H*
9. The Odd Couple
10. Dallas
11. WKRP in Cincinnati
12. Taxi
13. All in the Family


----------



## Sunny

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal  Underwear
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal  Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal  Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6.


----------



## Tish

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9. Cuddle up
10.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9. Cuddle up
10. Do some vigorous exercise
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9. Cuddle up
10. Do some vigorous exercise
11. Snuggle under a blankie
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9. Cuddle up
10. Do some vigorous exercise
11. Snuggle under a blankie
12. Take a hot shower
13.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to warm up in the winter:

1. Roaring fire in the fireplace
2. Space heater
3. Thermal Underwear
4. Fleece lined leggings
5. Turning up the thermostat
6. Close windows
7. Sweater
8. Drink hot beverages
9. Cuddle up
10. Do some vigorous exercise
11. Snuggle under a blankie
12. Take a hot shower
13. Hot soup


----------



## Sunny

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6.


----------



## JustBonee

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Cotton
7.


----------



## Tish

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7.


----------



## StarSong

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8.  Cotton
9.


----------



## Sunny

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8.  Cotton
9.  Cranberries
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8.  Cotton
9.  Cranberries
10. Wild blackberries
11.


----------



## Tish

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8. Cotton
9. Cranberries
10. Wild blackberries
11. Lucerne
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8. Cotton
9. Cranberries
10. Wild blackberries
11. Lucerne
12. Tomatoes

(Tish, what is lucerne?)


----------



## hollydolly

13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:

1. Corn
2. Soybeans
3. Grapes
4. Oranges
5. Wheat
6. Vineyard
7. Strawberries
8. Cotton
9. Cranberries
10. Wild blackberries
11. Lucerne
12. Tomatoes
13. Barley


----------



## hollydolly

*Bands or singers beginning with the letter B*

1. Beatles
2.


----------



## Murrmurr

*Bands or singers beginning with the letter B*

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

​​*Bands or singers beginning with the letter B*

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4.  Bob  Seger
5.


----------



## Mandee

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7.


----------



## StarSong

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9.


----------



## Sunny

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9. Beyonce
10.


----------



## StarSong

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9. Beyonce
10. BeeGees
11.


----------



## Sunny

Bands or singers beginning with the letter B

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9. Beyonce
10. BeeGees
11. Bruce Springsteen
12. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Mandee

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9. Beyonce
10. BeeGees
11. Bruce Springsteen
12. Bob Marley
13.


----------



## hollydolly

@Mandee..we've had Bondie twice.. wanna change yours ?


----------



## Mandee

hollydolly said:


> @Mandee..we've had Bondie twice.. wanna change yours ?


Ooops sorry about that, I've changed it


----------



## StarSong

1. Beatles
2. BB King
3. The Beach Boys
4. Bob Seger
5. Billy Joel
6. Backstreet Boys
7. Bo Diddley
8. Blondie
9. Beyonce
10. BeeGees
11. Bruce Springsteen
12. Bob Marley
13. Bryan Ferry

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3.


----------



## Tish

Sunny said:


> 13 crops commonly raised near your (current) home:
> 
> 1. Corn
> 2. Soybeans
> 3. Grapes
> 4. Oranges
> 5. Wheat
> 6. Vineyard
> 7. Strawberries
> 8. Cotton
> 9. Cranberries
> 10. Wild blackberries
> 11. Lucerne
> 12. Tomatoes
> 
> (Tish, what is lucerne?)


It's a Hay.


----------



## Tish

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4.


----------



## Sunny

Tish said:


> It's a Hay.


Thanks, Tish. Never heard of it, other than the lake in Switzerland.


----------



## Sunny

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6


----------



## JustBonee

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6.  Marion  ~   Marian
7.


.


----------



## hollydolly

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6.  Marion  ~   Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8.  Mickey  ~   Micki
9.


----------



## StarSong

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8.  Mickey  ~   Micki
9. Rene - Renee
10.


----------



## Sunny

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8.  Mickey  ~   Micki
9. Rene - Renee 
10. Don - Dawn
11.


----------



## Tish

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8. Mickey ~ Micki
9. Rene - Renee
10. Don - Dawn
11. Frankie - Franky


----------



## Sunny

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8. Mickey ~ Micki
9. Rene - Renee
10. Don - Dawn
11. Frankie - Franky
12. Lew - Lou
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Names for males and females that sound the same:

1. Jean - Gene
2. Frances- Francis
3. Blair - Blare
4. Bobby - Bobbie
5. Lyndsey- Lyndsay
6. Marion ~ Marian
7. Shaun- Shawn -Sean
8. Mickey ~ Micki
9. Rene - Renee
10. Don - Dawn
11. Frankie - Franky
12. Lew - Lou
13. Robyn- Robin


----------



## hollydolly

Well known Painters... 

1. Picasso
2.


----------



## StarSong

Well known Painters... 

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Well known Painters... 

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4.


----------



## Tish

Well known Painters...

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Well known Painters...

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5. Magritte
6.


----------



## Sunny

Well known Painters...

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5. Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Well known Painters...

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5. Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8.


----------



## Repondering

Well Known Painters

1.  Picasso
2.  Monet
3.  Renoir
4.  Leonardo da Vinci
5  Magritte
6.  Rembrandt
7.  Gauguin
8.  Klimt 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Well Known Painters

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5 Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8. Klimt 
9. Andy  Warhol
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Well Known Painters

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5 Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8. Klimt 
9. Andy  Warhol
10. Constable
11.


----------



## Sunny

Well Known Painters

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5 Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8. Klimt 
9. Andy  Warhol
10. Constable
11. O'Keeffe
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Well Known Painters

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5 Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8. Klimt
9. Andy Warhol
10. Constable
11. O'Keeffe
12. Frida Kahlo
13.


----------



## Sunny

Well Known Painters

1. Picasso
2. Monet
3. Renoir
4. Leonardo da Vinci
5 Magritte
6. Rembrandt
7. Gauguin
8. Klimt
9. Andy Warhol
10. Constable
11. O'Keeffe
12. Frida Kahlo
13. Van Gogh


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2.


----------



## Tish

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4.


----------



## Tish

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6.


----------



## Sunny

A question for Tish:  Is this season called winter in the southern hemisphere, or is it called summer?  This is a serious question; I really don't know.


----------



## hollydolly

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel  Snow 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel  Snow 
8. Sledding
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel Snow 
8. Sledding
9. Make Snow Angels
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel Snow
8. Sledding
9. Make Snow Angels
10. Photograph the snow
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel Snow
8. Sledding
9. Make Snow Angels
10. Photograph the snow
11. Start a bonfire
12.


----------



## Tish

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel Snow
8. Sledding
9. Make Snow Angels
10. Photograph the snow
11. Start a bonfire
12. Build an Igloo
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 ways to have fun outdoors in winter

1. Make a snowman
2. Water fight
3. Skiing
4. Ice skating
5. Snowball fight
6. Ice Hockey
7. Shovel Snow
8. Sledding
9. Make Snow Angels
10. Photograph the snow
11. Start a bonfire
12. Build an Igloo
13. Luge, if you happen to be in the Olympics


----------



## Sunny

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4.


----------



## Sunny

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble  
6.


----------



## tinytn

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7.


----------



## Sunny

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8.


----------



## Tish

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9. Snooker
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9. Snooker
10. Checkers
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9. Snooker
10. Checkers
11. pool
12.


----------



## Sunny

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9. Snooker
10. Checkers
11. pool
12. Rummi Cube
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Indoor type games, played at a table

1. Canasta
2. Chess
3. Monopoly
4. Poker
5. Scrabble
6.Ping Pong
7. Bridge
8. Euchre
9. Snooker
10. Checkers
11. pool
12. Rummi Cube
13. Uno


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4.


----------



## Tish

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7.


----------



## Tish

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9. Negligee
10.


----------



## Tish

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9. Negligee
10. Fishnet stockings
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9. Negligee
10. Fishnet stockings
11. Brazilian Briefs
12.


----------



## Sunny

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9. Negligee
10. Fishnet stockings
11. Brazilian Briefs
12. Slip
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of Lingerie

1. Corset
2. Bra
3. Girdle
4. lace panties
5. Bodysuit/Teddy
6. Thong
7. Nighty
8. Granny pants 
9. Negligee
10. Fishnet stockings
11. Brazilian Briefs
12. Slip
13. Dressing gown


----------



## Pink Biz

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2.


----------



## Sunny

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3.


----------



## Tish

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3. Mini Quiches
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Appetizers

1. Shrimp cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3. Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed  Mushrooms
5.


----------



## Repondering

Appetizers

1.  Shrimp Cocktail
2.  Hors D'oevres
3.  Mini Quiches
4.  Stuffed Mushrooms
5.  Bruschetta
6.


----------



## tinytn

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3. Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese,,
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Appetizers

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3. Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese,,
7. Cheese & crackers
8.


----------



## Repondering

Appetizers

1.  Shrimp Cocktail
2.  Hors D'oevres
3  Mini Quiches
4.  Stuffed Mushrooms
5.  Bruschetta
6.  Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7.  Cheese & crackers
8.  Crostini
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Appetizers

1.  Shrimp Cocktail
2.  Hors D'oevres
3  Mini Quiches
4.  Stuffed Mushrooms
5.  Bruschetta
6.  Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7.  Cheese & crackers
8.  Crostini
9. smoked salmon Blini 
10


----------



## Sunny

Appetizers

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3 Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7. Cheese & crackers
8. Crostini
9. smoked salmon Blini
10. Mini crab cakes
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Appetizers

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3 Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7. Cheese & crackers
8. Crostini
9. smoked salmon Blini
10. Mini crab cakes
11. Guacamole
12.


----------



## Tish

Appetizers

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3 Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7. Cheese & crackers
8. Crostini
9. smoked salmon Blini
10. Mini crab cakes
11. Guacamole
12. Springrolls
13.


----------



## Sunny

Appetizers

1. Shrimp Cocktail
2. Hors D'oevres
3 Mini Quiches
4. Stuffed Mushrooms
5. Bruschetta
6. Celery sticks filled with cream cheese
7. Cheese & crackers
8. Crostini
9. smoked salmon Blini
10. Mini crab cakes
11. Guacamole
12. Springrolls
13. Pigs in a Blanket


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2.


----------



## Mandee

Things to do with eggs

1. Scramble


----------



## Pink Biz

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7.


----------



## Tish

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10. Egg and Spoon relay race
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10. Egg and Spoon relay race
11. Throwing at politicians
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10. Egg and Spoon relay race
11. Throwing at politicians
12. Egg custard
13


----------



## Sunny

Things to do with eggs

1. Omelet
2. Scramble
3. Poach
4. Egg Salad
5. Deviled
6. Hard boiled
7. Curried eggs
8. Dyed Easter eggs
9. Fried
10. Egg and Spoon relay race
11. Throwing at politicians
12. Egg custard
13. French toast ingredient


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4.


----------



## Murrmurr

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour  Sauce
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7.


----------



## Tish

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & sour King Prawn Balls 
9


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite Asian foods:

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & sour King Prawn Balls
9. Moo Shu pork
10.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite Asian Foods

1.  Won Ton Soup
2.  Honey Chicken
3.  Egg Roll
4.  Chow Mein
5.  Sweet/Sour Sauce
6.  Shrimp Lo Mein
7.  Curried Prawns
8.  Sweet & Sour King Prawn Balls
9.  moo Shu Pork
10  Kung Pao Pork
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite Asian Foods

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & Sour King Prawn Balls
9. moo Shu Pork
10 Kung Pao Pork
11. Fried Rice
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite Asian Foods

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & Sour King Prawn Balls
9. moo Shu Pork
10 Kung Pao Pork
11. Fried Rice
12. Spare Ribs in BBQ sauce 
13


----------



## Tish

Favorite Asian Foods

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & Sour King Prawn Balls
9. moo Shu Pork 
10 Kung Pao Pork
11. Fried Rice
12.Beef in black bean sauce
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite Asian Foods

1. Won Ton Soup
2. Honey Chicken
3. Egg Roll
4. Chow Mein
5. Sweet/Sour Sauce
6. Shrimp Lo Mein
7. Curried Prawns
8. Sweet & Sour King Prawn Balls
9. moo Shu Pork
10 Kung Pao Pork
11. Fried Rice
12.Beef in black bean sauce
13. General Tso's chicken


----------



## Pink Biz

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin


----------



## JustBonee

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato  Salad
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5.


----------



## Tish

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8._


----------



## Pink Biz

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8. Latkes
9._


----------



## hollydolly

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
 8. Latkes
_9.Shepherds Pie 
10


----------



## JustBonee

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8. Latkes_
9.Shepherds Pie 
10 Potato  Soup
11.


----------



## Sunny

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8. Latkes_
9.Shepherds Pie
10 Potato Soup
11. Baked Potatoes
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8. Latkes_
9.Shepherds Pie
10 Potato Soup
11. Baked Potatoes
12. Colcannon
13.


----------



## Tish

Potato Dishes

1. Scalloped
2.Au Gratin
3. Potato Salad
4. Potato skins
5. Mashed
6. wedges
7._ Sweet Potato Pie
8. Latkes_
9. Shepherds Pie
10 Potato Soup
11. Baked Potatoes
12. Colcannon
13. Fried potatoes


*Historic Novels*

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02.


----------



## JustBonee

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04.


----------



## JustBonee

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04.  Far Away  Home
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06.


----------



## Sunny

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06.  The Daughter of Time
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08.


----------



## hollydolly

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09


----------



## Tish

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
10. Beloved
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
10. Beloved
11. Hunchback of Notre Dame
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
10. Beloved
11. Hunchback of Notre Dame
12. The Name of the Rose
13.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Historic Novels

01. The Other Boleyn Girl
02. A Tale of Two Cities
03. Sally Hemings
04. Far Away Home
05. Ragtime
06. The Daughter of Time
07. The Devil in the White City
08. War & peace - Tolstoy
09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
10. Beloved
11. Hunchback of Notre Dame
12. The Name of the Rose
13.Girl With A Pearl Earring


----------



## Tish

Rah-Rah said:


> Historic Novels
> 
> 01. The Other Boleyn Girl
> 02. A Tale of Two Cities
> 03. Sally Hemings
> 04. Far Away Home
> 05. Ragtime
> 06. The Daughter of Time
> 07. The Devil in the White City
> 08. War & peace - Tolstoy
> 09 The Nightingale - Kristin Hannah
> 10. Beloved
> 11. Hunchback of Notre Dame
> 12. The Name of the Rose
> 13.Girl With A Pearl Earring


Your turn to make a list @Rah-Rah


----------



## Rah-Rah

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5.


----------



## Murrmurr

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion  King
7.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked


----------



## Sunny

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked
9. Guys and Dolls
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked
9. Guys and Dolls
10. Chicago
11.


----------



## Tish

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked
9. Guys and Dolls
10. Chicago
11. Fiddler on the roof
12.


----------



## Sunny

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked
9. Guys and Dolls
10. Chicago
11. Fiddler on the roof
12. Damn Yankees
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous Broadway Musicals

1. West Side Story
2. Oklahoma
3. The Sound of Music
4. Evita
5. Cats
6. Lion King
7. Hamilton
8. Wicked
9. Guys and Dolls
10. Chicago
11. Fiddler on the roof
12. Damn Yankees
13. The Book of Mormon


----------



## hollydolly

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2.


----------



## Sunny

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4.


----------



## Sunny

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.


----------



## Tish

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7.


----------



## hollydolly

British prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8.


----------



## Sunny

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9. Benjamin Disraeli
10.


----------



## hollydolly

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9. Benjamin Disraeli
10. Ted Heath
11.


----------



## Sunny

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9. Benjamin Disraeli
10. Ted Heath
11. Neville Chamberlain
12.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9. Benjamin Disraeli
10. Ted Heath
11. Neville Chamberlain
12. Harold Wilson
13.


----------



## Tish

British Prime Ministers..
1. Boris Johnson
2. Tony Blair
3. Margaret Thatcher
4. Winston Churchill
5.David Cameron
6.Theresa May
7. John Major
8. Sir Robert Walpole (looked him up, he was the first)
9. Benjamin Disraeli
10. Ted Heath
11. Neville Chamberlain
12. Harold Wilson
13. Gordon Brown

*Female Authors*

01. Anne Rice
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Female Authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03.


----------



## JustBonee

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03.  Louisa  May  Alcott
04.


----------



## Sunny

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05.


----------



## hollydolly

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06


----------



## Tish

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07.


----------



## JustBonee

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper  Lee
08.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09.


----------



## Sunny

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09. J. K. Rowling
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09. J. K. Rowling
10.  Virginia Woolf
11.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09. J. K. Rowling
10. Virginia Woolf
11. Margaret Atwood
12.


----------



## Autumn72

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09. J. K. Rowling
10. Virginia Woolf
11. Margaret Atwood
12.Elizabeth Berg


----------



## Autumn72

Female Authors

01. Anne Rice
02. Gillian Flynn
03. Louisa May Alcott
04. Toni Morrison
05. Barbara Taylor Bradford..
06. Lady Colin Campbell
07. Harper Lee
08. Jane Austen
09. J. K. Rowling
10. Virginia Woolf
11. Margaret Atwood
12.Elizabeth Berg
13. Phillipe Gregory


----------



## hollydolly

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3.


----------



## Sunny

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5.


----------



## Tish

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9.


----------



## Tish

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9. Ungava Bay
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9. Ungava Bay
10. Koksoak River
11.


----------



## Murrmurr

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9. Ungava Bay
10. Koksoak River
11. Fox River
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9. Ungava Bay
10. Koksoak River
11. Fox River
12. Nelson River
13.


----------



## Tish

Canadian Rivers

1. McKenzie River
2. The Bow River
3. St. Lawrence River
4. Fraser River
5. Hudson Bay
6. Churchill River
7. Milk River
8. Yukon River
9. Ungava Bay
10. Koksoak River
11. Fox River
12. Nelson River
13. Thelon River


*Waterfalls around the world*

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2


----------



## Sunny

*Waterfalls around the world*

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03.  Rhine Falls
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah
5.


----------



## Tish

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07


----------



## Tish

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08.


----------



## JustBonee

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08.  Havasu Falls
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah Falls
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08. Havasu Falls
09. Sutherland Falls
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah Falls
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08. Havasu Falls
09. Sutherland Falls
10. Nugget Falls
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah Falls
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08. Havasu Falls
09. Sutherland Falls
10. Nugget Falls
11. Yosemite falls 
12.


----------



## Sunny

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah Falls
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08. Havasu Falls
09. Sutherland Falls
10. Nugget Falls
11. Yosemite falls
12. Denmark Strait cataract (over 11,000 feet!)
13.


----------



## Tish

Waterfalls around the world

0.1 Millaa Millaa Falls
0.2 Niagara Falls
03. Rhine Falls
04. Multnomah Falls
05. Victoria Falls (South Africa, not the one in Australia)
06. Angel Falls
07. Valentine Falls
08. Havasu Falls
09. Sutherland Falls
10. Nugget Falls
11. Yosemite falls
12. Denmark Strait cataract (over 11,000 feet!)
13. Red Cedar Falls

*Books with numbers in the title*

01.Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Books with numbers in the title*

01.Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
02.. The Three Musketeers
03.


----------



## JustBonee

Books with numbers in the title

01.Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
02.. The Three Musketeers
03.  1984 ~  George  Orwell
04.


----------



## Sassycakes

Books with numbers in the title

01.Catch-22 - Joseph Heller
02.. The Three Musketeers
03. 1984 ~ George Orwell
04. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05.


----------



## Repondering

Books with numbers in the title

01  Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02  The Three Musketeers
03  1984 ~  George Orwell
04  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05  Fahrenheit 451
06


----------



## Pink Biz

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07


----------



## hollydolly

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08.


----------



## Murrmurr

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09. A Tale of Two Cities- Charles Dickens
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09. A Tale of Two Cities- Charles Dickens
10.  52  Pickup
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09. A Tale of Two Cities- Charles Dickens
10. 52 Pickup
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ... Jules Verne
12.


----------



## Sunny

Books with numbers in the title

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09. A Tale of Two Cities- Charles Dickens
10. 52 Pickup
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ... Jules Verne
12. The Seven Deadly Sins
13.


----------



## Tish

01 Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
02 The Three Musketeers
03 1984 ~ George Orwell
04 One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
05 Fahrenheit 451
06 Slaughterhouse-Five ...Kurt Vonnegut
07. 3 Blind Mice - Agatha Christie
08. One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
09. A Tale of Two Cities- Charles Dickens
10. 52 Pickup
11. 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ... Jules Verne
12. The Seven Deadly Sins
13. I am number four - James Frey


*Songs with numbers in the title*

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02.


----------



## Rah-Rah

*Songs with numbers in the title*

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04.


----------



## Sunny

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05.


----------



## Sassycakes

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06.


----------



## JustBonee

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06.  One   ~  Ed Sheeran
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06.  One   ~  Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band 
08


----------



## Sunny

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09.


----------



## Tish

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon 
10.
​


----------



## Sassycakes

Oops


----------



## Sunny

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Tea For Two
11.


----------



## Murrmurr

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Tea For Two
11. One Love - Bob Marley
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Tea For Two
11. One Love - Bob Marley
12. Ninety Six Tears
13.


----------



## Murrmurr

Songs with numbers in the title

01. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
02. Driver 8- R.E.M.
03. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
04. 99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall
05. Love Potion Number 9
06. One ~ Ed Sheeran
07. 2468 Motorway - Tom Robinson Band
08. One Dozen Roses - Harry James
09. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Tea For Two
11. One Love - Bob Marley
12. Ninety Six Tears
13. Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02.


----------



## RadishRose

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05.


----------



## Sunny

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07.Eton Mess
08


----------



## Tish

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09


----------



## Sunny

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09. Strawberry ice cream sundae
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09. Strawberry ice cream sundae
10. Peach Pie
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09. Strawberry ice cream sundae
10. Peach Pie
11. Raspberry Sherbet
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09. Strawberry ice cream sundae
10. Peach Pie
11. Raspberry Sherbet
12. Trifle
13.


----------



## Tish

Desserts made with Fruit

01. Peach Cobbler
02. Banana Bread
03. Cherries Jubilee
04. Strawberry Shortcake
05. Apple Pie
06. Quince Tart
07. Eton Mess
08 Upside down pineapple cake
09. Strawberry ice cream sundae
10. Peach Pie
11. Raspberry Sherbet
12. Trifle
13. Banana Split


*Ice-cream Flavours*

01. Mint
02.


----------



## Repondering

Ice Cream Flavors

01.  Mint
02.  Rocky Road
03.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Ice Cream Flavors

01.  Mint
02.  Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Ice Cream Flavors

01.  Mint
02.  Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05


----------



## JustBonee

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06.


----------



## Sunny

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08.


----------



## Tish

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09.


----------



## Sunny

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09. Chocolate Chip
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09. Chocolate Chip
10. Rasberry
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09. Chocolate Chip
10. Rasberry
11. Pistachio
12.


----------



## JustBonee

ce Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09. Chocolate Chip
10. Rasberry
11. Pistachio
12. Vanilla
13.


----------



## Sunny

Ice Cream Flavors

01. Mint
02. Rocky Road
03. Neapolitan
04. Strawberry & Cream
05. Chocolate
06. Cherry Garcia
07. Rum Raisin
08. Jaffa
09. Chocolate Chip
10. Rasberry
11. Pistachio
12. Vanilla
13. Butter Pecan


----------



## Sunny

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2.


----------



## hollydolly

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4.


----------



## hollydolly

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5.


----------



## Tish

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6.


----------



## Sunny

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7.


----------



## hollydolly

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8.


----------



## JustBonee

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9.


----------



## Tish

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9. Power walk
10.


----------



## MMinSoCal

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9. Power walk
10. Take a hot shower
11.


----------



## Sunny

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9. Power walk
10. Take a hot shower
11. Get in the hot tub, if you're lucky enough to have one
12.


----------



## hollydolly

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9. Power walk
10. Take a hot shower
11. Get in the hot tub, if you're lucky enough to have one
12. Cuddle up with someone 
13.


----------



## Sunny

How to warm up in the winter:

1. Turn up the thermostat
2. Put a fleece on
3. Go to Hawaii
4. Drink something hot
5. Wear socks
6. Roaring fire in the fireplace
7. Heat pad
8. Exercise
9. Power walk
10. Take a hot shower
11. Get in the hot tub, if you're lucky enough to have one
12. Cuddle up with someone
13. Go to a sauna


----------



## Sunny

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2.


----------



## Tish

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3.  Cleanliness is next to godliness
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6.


----------



## Sunny

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9. A leopard can't change it's spots
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9. A leopard can't change it's spots
10.A penny saved is a penny earned
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9. A leopard can't change it's spots
10.A penny saved is a penny earned
11.An apple a day keeps the Doctor away
12.


----------



## Tish

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9. A leopard can't change it's spots
10.A penny saved is a penny earned
11.An apple a day keeps the Doctor away
12. Good manners cost nothing
13


----------



## Sunny

Famous old adages:

1. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush
2. A rolling stone gathers no moss
3. Cleanliness is next to godliness
4. Burning The Midnight Oil
5. Actions speak louder than words
6. Fish and visitors stink after 3 days
7. He who laughs last, laughs best
8. You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.
9. A leopard can't change it's spots
10.A penny saved is a penny earned
11.An apple a day keeps the Doctor away
12. Good manners cost nothing
13. Practice makes perfect


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4.  Eric   Cartman
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6.


----------



## Tish

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Columbo
7.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Columbo
7. House
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Columbo
7. House
8. Kojak
9.


----------



## Repondering

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1.  Archie Bunker
2.  Stanley Kowalski
3.  Edith Bunker
4.  Eric Cartman
5.  Scarlet O'Hara
6.  Colombo
7.  House
8.  Kojak
9.  Louie dePalma
10


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Colombo
7. House
8. Kojak
9. Louie dePalma
10. Lou Grant
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Colombo
7. House
8. Kojak
9. Louie dePalma
10. Lou Grant
11. Michael Scott
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Colombo
7. House
8. Kojak
9. Louie dePalma
10. Lou Grant
11. Michael Scott
12. Radar O'Reilly
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Unforgettable movie or TV characters

1. Archie Bunker
2. Stanley Kowalski
3. Edith Bunker
4. Eric Cartman
5. Scarlet O'Hara
6. Colombo
7. House
8. Kojak
9. Louie dePalma
10. Lou Grant
11. Michael Scott
12. Radar O'Reilly
13. The Fonz


----------



## hollydolly

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2.


----------



## Tish

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound  Cake
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound  Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6.


----------



## Sunny

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8.


----------



## Tish

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9. Devil's Food Cake
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9. Devil's Food Cake
10. Bavarian slice
11.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9. Devil's Food Cake
10. Bavarian slice
11. Strawberry Short Cake
12.


----------



## Sunny

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9. Devil's Food Cake
10. Bavarian slice
11. Strawberry Short Cake
12. Key lime pie
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of cake available at the traditional bakery store

1. Eccles cakes
2. Chocolate mud
3. German Chocolate
4. Pound Cake
5. Coffee & walnut
6. Eclair
7. Cheesecake
8. Boston Cream Cake
9. Devil's Food Cake
10. Bavarian slice
11. Strawberry Short Cake
12. Key lime pie
13. Black Forrest cake


*Books with dates in the title.*

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*Books with dates in the title.*

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Books with dates in the title.*

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Books with dates in the title.*

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05


----------



## JustBonee

Books with dates in the title.

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05.  1776
06.


----------



## Sunny

Books with dates in the title.

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05. 1776
06. 1919 - John Dos Passos
07.


----------



## Sassycakes

Books with dates in the title.

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05. 1776
06. 1919 - John Dos Passos
07.  1922-Stephen King
08.


----------



## Tish

Books with dates in the title.

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05. 1776
06. 1919 - John Dos Passos
07. 1922-Stephen King
08. MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Books with dates in the title.

01. Easter, 1916 - WB Yeats
02. 1984 - George Orwell
03. 2001: A Space Odyssey ... Clarke
04. A Tale of 2 Cities
05. 1776
06. 1919 - John Dos Passos
07. 1922-Stephen King
08. MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09. The Thirty-Nine Steps -John Buchan
10


----------



## Repondering

Books with dates in the title

01.  Easter, 1916 -WB Yeats
02  1984 - George Orwell
03  2001: A Space Odyssey  .... Clarke
04  A Tale of 2 Cities
05  1776
06  1919 - John Dos Passos
07  1922 - Stephen King
08  MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09.  The Thirty Nine Steps - John Buchan
10.  August 1914 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
11.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Books with dates in the title

01. Easter, 1916 -WB Yeats
02 1984 - George Orwell
03 2001: A Space Odyssey .... Clarke
04 A Tale of 2 Cities
05 1776
06 1919 - John Dos Passos
07 1922 - Stephen King
08 MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09. The Thirty Nine Steps - John Buchan
10. August 1914 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
11. Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Books with dates in the title

01. Easter, 1916 -WB Yeats
02 1984 - George Orwell
03 2001: A Space Odyssey .... Clarke
04 A Tale of 2 Cities
05 1776
06 1919 - John Dos Passos
07 1922 - Stephen King
08 MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09. The Thirty Nine Steps - John Buchan
10. August 1914 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
11. Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12.The Sign of the Four (Arthur Conan Doyle)
13


----------



## Sunny

(Holly, where are the dates in #4 , #9, and #12?)

Books with dates in the title

01. Easter, 1916 -WB Yeats
02 1984 - George Orwell
03 2001: A Space Odyssey .... Clarke
04 A Tale of 2 Cities
05 1776
06 1919 - John Dos Passos
07 1922 - Stephen King
08 MCMXIV - Philip Larkin
09. The Thirty Nine Steps - John Buchan
10. August 1914 - Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn
11. Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12.The Sign of the Four (Arthur Conan Doyle)
13. The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal   Lecter
5.


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan 
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan 
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch  in Hansel & Gretel
7.


----------



## Tish

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV, books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel & Gretel
7. The Joker
8.


----------



## Repondering

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1.  The Joker
2.  Satan
3.  Lord Voldemort
4.  Hannibal Lecter
5.  Cinderella's Stepmother
6.  Evil Witch in Hansel 7 Gretel
7.  The Joker
8.  Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel 7 Gretel
7. The Joker
8. Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9. Cruella de Vil
10.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel 7 Gretel
7. The Joker
8. Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9. Cruella de Vil
10. Lex Luthor
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel 7 Gretel
7. The Joker
8. Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9. Cruella de Vil
10. Lex Luthor
11. Darth Vader
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel & Gretel
7. The Joker
8. Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9. Cruella de Vil
10. Lex Luthor
11. Darth Vader
12. Jabba The Hut
13.


----------



## Sunny

Fictitious villains, from movies, TV & books

1. The Joker
2. Satan
3. Lord Voldemort
4. Hannibal Lecter
5. Cinderella's Stepmother
6. Evil Witch in Hansel & Gretel
7. The Joker
8. Bill Sikes in Oliver Twist
9. Cruella de Vil
10. Lex Luthor
11. Darth Vader
12. Jabba The Hut
13. Norman Bates


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2.


----------



## Tish

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7.


----------



## Repondering

Ways of saying goodbye:

1.  Farewell
2.  Later Gator
3.  Ciao
4.  Sayonara
5.  Adieu
6.  Ta-ta
7.  A Bientot
8.


----------



## Murrmurr

Ways of saying goodbye:

1.  Farewell
2.  Later Gator
3.  Ciao
4.  Sayonara
5.  Adieu
6.  Ta-ta
7.  A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7. A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9. See...You...Later  (usually said to a baseball)
10. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## MMinSoCal

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7. A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9. See...You...Later (usually said to a baseball)
10. Adios
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7. A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9. See...You...Later (usually said to a baseball)
10. Adios
11.  Until  tomorrow!
12.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7. A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9. See...You...Later (usually said to a baseball)
10. Adios
11. Until tomorrow!
12. Aloha
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways of saying goodbye:

1. Farewell
2. Later Gator
3. Ciao
4. Sayonara
5. Adieu
6. Ta-ta
7. A Bientot
8. Good riddance
9. See...You...Later (usually said to a baseball)
10. Adios
11. Until tomorrow!
12. Aloha
13. Cheerio


----------



## hollydolly

Aside from the necessities and Charities, things you spend money on, to make you happy..

1. Manicures
2


----------



## Tish

Aside from the necessities and Charities, things you spend money on, to make you happy..

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Aside from the necessities and Charities, things you spend money on, to make you happy..

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4.


----------



## Gemma

Aside from the necessities and Charities, things you spend money on, to make you happy..

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5.


----------



## Repondering

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1.  Manicures
2.  Spa day
3.  Booze
4.  Ice cream
5.  Chocolate
6.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9.


----------



## Sunny

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9. Netflix
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9. Netflix
10. Grandkids
11.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9. Netflix
10. Grandkids
11. Fine dining
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9. Netflix
10. Grandkids
11. Fine dining
12. Footwear
13.


----------



## Tish

Aside from the necessities and charities, things you spend money on to make you happy...

1. Manicures
2. Spa day
3. Booze
4. Ice cream
5. Chocolate
6. Jewelry
7. Candles
8. Gadgets
9. Netflix
10. Grandkids
11. Fine dining
12. Footwear
13. Massage


*Appliances in your kitchen*

01. Microwave
02.


----------



## JustBonee

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05.


----------



## JustBonee

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7.  Coffee grinder
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7.  Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7. Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9. Trash  Compactor
10.


----------



## Gemma

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7. Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9. Trash Compactor
10. Food Processor 
11.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7. Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9. Trash Compactor
10. Food Processor
11. Electric Can Opener
12.


----------



## Tish

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7. Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9. Trash Compactor
10. Food Processor
11. Electric Can Opener
12. Air Fryer
13.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Appliances in your kitchen

01. Microwave
02. Stove
03. Toaster
04. Electric Kettle
05. Blender
06. Coffee Maker
7. Coffee grinder
8. Electric mixer
9. Trash Compactor
10. Food Processor
11. Electric Can Opener
12. Air Fryer
13. Refrigerator

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason  Jars
7.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9. Solar lights
10.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9. Solar lights
10. Landscaping Rocks
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9. Solar lights
10. Landscaping Rocks
11. Bird House
12.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9. Solar lights
10. Landscaping Rocks
11. Bird House
12. Metal Yard Art
13.


----------



## Tish

Things in your Garden

1. Sprinklers
2. Flowers
3. Gnorman the Garden Gnome
4. Bird Bath
5. Shed
6. Mason Jars
7. Garden Hose
8. Wind Chimes
9. Solar lights
10. Landscaping Rocks
11. Bird House
12. Metal Yard Art
13. Mailbox

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03.


----------



## MMinSoCal

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04.


----------



## RadishRose

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05.


----------



## MMinSoCal

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09. Moulin Rouge
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09. Moulin Rouge
10. Hamilton
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09. Moulin Rouge
10. Hamilton
11. The Music Man
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09. Moulin Rouge
10. Hamilton
11. The Music Man
12. Starlight Express
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Broadway shows*

01. Cats
02. Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat
03. Miss Saigon
04. Dracula
05. Godspell
06. Ragtime
07. A Chorus Line
08. Guys and Dolls
09. Moulin Rouge
10. Hamilton
11. The Music Man
12. Starlight Express
13. My Fair Lady


----------



## Sunny

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2.


----------



## Tish

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3.  As   different as night and day
4.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5.


----------



## Tish

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6.  Cool as a cucumber
7.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Pretty as a picture
8.


----------



## JustBonee

No.  4  and  7 -  the same


----------



## Sunny

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9.


----------



## Tish

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9. Stubborn as a Mule
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite similes (something as a something... or something like a something):

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9. Stubborn as a Mule
10. As dumb as a post
11.


----------



## Tish

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9. Stubborn as a Mule
10. As dumb as a post
11. As sticky as a spiders web
12.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9. Stubborn as a Mule
10. As dumb as a post
11. As sticky as a spiders web
12. As Thick as Thieves
13.


----------



## MMinSoCal

1. Crazy like a fox
2. As confused as a chameleon in a bag of Skittles
3. As different as night and day
4. Pretty as a picture
5. As cunning as a shithouse rat
6. Cool as a cucumber
7. Strong as an ox
8. As Mad as a box of frogs
9. Stubborn as a Mule
10. As dumb as a post
11. As sticky as a spiders web
12. As Thick as Thieves
13. Not the sharpest tool in the shed.

*First date ideas:*

1.  Go see a movie.
2.


----------



## Sunny

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4.


----------



## Sunny

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party


----------



## Tish

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8.


----------



## Tish

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9.


----------



## JustBonee

First date ideas:

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9. Attend Sporting Event
10.


----------



## MMinSoCal

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9. Attend Sporting Event
10. Go to a museum.
11.


----------



## Sunny

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9. Attend Sporting Event
10. Go to a museum.
11. Attend a political meeting
12.


----------



## MMinSoCal

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9. Attend Sporting Event
10. Go to a museum.
11. Attend a political meeting
12. Go to the zoo.
13.


----------



## Sunny

*First date ideas:*

1. Go see a movie.
2. Meet at a cafe for coffee
3. Go to the pub
4. Have dinner
5. Go to a party
6. Go on a picnic
7. Take a walk at the beach
8. Go to a BBQ
9. Attend Sporting Event
10. Go to a museum.
11. Attend a political meeting
12. Go to the zoo.
13.  Visit one of those large antique emporiums and see what kind of things each other are interested in.


----------



## Sunny

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4.


----------



## Sunny

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5. La Traviata 
6.


----------



## Tish

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5. La Traviata
6. Madam Butterfly
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Operas and Ballets:

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5. La Traviata
6. Madam Butterfly
7. Giselle
8.


----------



## Repondering

Operas and Ballets

1.  La Boheme
2.  Swan Lake
3.  The Mikado
4.  Die Fledermaus
5.  La Traviata
6.  Madame Butterfly
7.  Giselle
8.  Rigoletto
9.


----------



## RadishRose

Operas and Ballets

1.  La Boheme
2.  Swan Lake
3.  The Mikado
4.  Die Fledermaus
5.  La Traviata
6.  Madame Butterfly
7.  Giselle
8.  Rigoletto
9.  Carmen
10.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Operas and Ballets

1.  La Boheme
2.  Swan Lake
3.  The Mikado
4.  Die Fledermaus
5.  La Traviata
6.  Madame Butterfly
7.  Giselle
8.  Rigoletto
9.  Carmen
10. Die Walküre
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Operas and Ballets

1.  La Boheme
2.  Swan Lake
3.  The Mikado
4.  Die Fledermaus
5.  La Traviata
6.  Madame Butterfly
7.  Giselle
8.  Rigoletto
9.  Carmen
10. Die Walküre
11. Tosca
12.


----------



## Sunny

Operas and Ballets

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5. La Traviata
6. Madame Butterfly
7. Giselle
8. Rigoletto
9. Carmen
10. Die Walküre
11. Tosca
12. The Nutcracker
13.


----------



## Sunny

Bump


----------



## hollydolly

Operas and Ballets

1. La Boheme
2. Swan Lake
3. The Mikado
4. Die Fledermaus
5. La Traviata
6. Madame Butterfly
7. Giselle
8. Rigoletto
9. Carmen
10. Die Walküre
11. Tosca
12. The Nutcracker
13. Faust


----------



## hollydolly

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2.


----------



## StarSong

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3.


----------



## RadishRose

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4.  Pack Suitcase/Bags
5.


----------



## StarSong

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6.


----------



## Sunny

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8.


----------



## Tish

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9. Mountain trekking
10.


----------



## Sunny

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9. Mountain trekking
10. Buying funny t-shirts
11.


----------



## StarSong

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9. Mountain trekking
10. Buying funny t-shirts
11. Talking to a lot more strangers - locals and other visitors
12


----------



## Tish

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9. Mountain trekking
10. Buying funny t-shirts
11. Talking to a lot more strangers - locals and other visitors
12. Taking photos
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Activities you usually only do on Holiday/Vacation

1. Parasailing
2. Use public transportation or ubers
3. Sight seeing
4. Pack Suitcase/Bags
5. Keep my passport in my purse
6. Enjoy the beach
7. Buy souvenirs
8. Antique hunting
9. Mountain trekking
10. Buying funny t-shirts
11. Talking to a lot more strangers - locals and other visitors
12. Taking photos
13. Camel Ride


----------



## hollydolly

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne 
2.


----------



## RubyK

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3.


----------



## hollydolly

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5.


----------



## Tish

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## hollydolly

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8.


----------



## Tish

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9.


----------



## hollydolly

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9. Knock three times - Dawn
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9. Knock three times - Dawn
10. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Shirelles
11.


----------



## JustBonee

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9. Knock three times - Dawn
10. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Shirelles
11.  Blueberry  Hill   ~   Fats Domino
12.


----------



## RubyK

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9. Knock three times - Dawn
10. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Shirelles
11. Blueberry Hill ~ Fats Domino
12. Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Perez Prado
13.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Tish

The first record you ever bought with your own money.

1. Band of Gold - Freda Payne
2. At the Hop - Danny & The Juniors
3. United we stand - Brotherhood of Man
4. Six O’Clock - The Lovin’ Spoonful
5. Night Fever - Bee Gees
6. Ride a white swan - T-Rex
7. Blue Moon - The Marcels
8. Off the wall - Michael Jackson
9. Knock three times - Dawn
10. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Shirelles
11. Blueberry Hill ~ Fats Domino
12. Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Perez Prado
13. The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


*Favorite children's books*

0.1 Cinderella
0.2


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite children's books*

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm 
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin 
9. Madeline
10.


----------



## Tish

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin
9. Madeline
10. Sleeping Beauty
11.


----------



## RadishRose

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin
9. Madeline
10. Sleeping Beauty
11. The Blue Fairy Book
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin
9. Madeline
10. Sleeping Beauty
11. The Blue Fairy Book
12. The famous 5
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite children's books

0.1 Cinderella
0.2 Green Eggs and Ham
3. The Little Engine That Could
4. Love You Forever
5. Goldilocks
6. Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm
7. Br'er Rabbit
8. Rumpelstiltskin
9. Madeline
10. Sleeping Beauty
11. The Blue Fairy Book
12. The famous 5
13. Mary Poppins


----------



## Sunny

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2.


----------



## StarSong

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3.


----------



## Tish

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5.


----------



## Sunny

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6.


----------



## StarSong

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr...  (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!) 
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair 
9.


----------



## Tish

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair
9. Deal with it
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair
9. Deal with it
10. Rome wasn't built in a day
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair
9. Deal with it
10. Rome wasn't built in a day
11. Everything happens for a reason
12.


----------



## StarSong

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair
9. Deal with it
10. Rome wasn't built in a day
11. Everything happens for a reason
12. I'm so sorry he/she passed away. God must have needed another angel in heaven.  
13.


----------



## Sunny

Annoying expressions that should be "retired"

1. It is what it is.
2. YOLO (you only live once)
3. If the wind changes
4. Sorry, Not sorry
5. It's only a game.
6. Whateverrr... (it's mostly been retired, but it sure was annoying!)
7. Thoughts and prayers
8. Life isn't Fair
9. Deal with it
10. Rome wasn't built in a day
11. Everything happens for a reason
12. I'm so sorry he/she passed away. God must have needed another angel in heaven.
13. Nobody's perfect

(Somebody start the next one.)


----------



## StarSong

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste 
02.


----------



## Tish

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03.


----------



## Sunny

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05


----------



## StarSong

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06.


----------



## Sunny

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
09


----------



## Pink Biz

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09. Hair Bands
10.


----------



## StarSong

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09. Hair Bands
10. Waxed paper
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09. Hair Bands
10. Waxed paper
11. Dusters
12.


----------



## Tish

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09. Hair Bands
10. Waxed paper
11. Dusters
12. Tools
13.


----------



## Sunny

Items you typically buy at dollar stores:

01. Toothpaste
02. Toilet paper
03. Greeting cards
04. Batteries
05. Vaseline
06. Cleaning supplies
07. Padded envelopes
08. Gift wrap
09. Hair Bands
10. Waxed paper
11. Dusters
12. Tools
13. Hair stuff

(This one might have gone a lot faster if it said, "Items _people_ typically buy... instead of items _you _buy.")  Many of us rarely or never go into dollar stores. In my experience, most of them are filthy, the staff speaks no English at all, and most of their items are junk.)


----------



## Sunny

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6.


----------



## Tish

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9. Car showroom
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9. Car showroom
10. Medical Supplies
11.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9. Car showroom
10. Medical Supplies
11. Shoe repair
12.


----------



## Sunny

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9. Car showroom
10. Medical Supplies
11. Shoe repair
12. Ice cream/ Yogurt cones
13.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shops (brick and mortar, not online):

1. Book store
2. Hardware store
3. Toys
4. Supermarkets
5. Salons
6. Clothes
7. Live Pet store
8. Dry Cleaners
9. Car showroom
10. Medical Supplies
11. Shoe repair
12. Ice cream/ Yogurt cones
13. Pharmacies

Types of charities people might include in their wills: 

1. Hospitals


----------



## JustBonee

Types of charities people might include in their wills: 

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4.


----------



## Tish

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless 
6.


----------



## StarSong

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless 
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7.


----------



## Sunny

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9. Doctors Without Borders
10.


----------



## StarSong

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9. Doctors Without Borders
10. Libraries
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9. Doctors Without Borders
10. Libraries
11. Greenpeace
12.


----------



## Tish

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9. Doctors Without Borders
10. Libraries
11. Greenpeace
12. St Vincent de Paul
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of charities people might include in their wills:

1. Hospitals
2. Cancer Research
3. Animal protection
4. heart Foundation
5. Salvation Army Homeless
6. Colleges and other centers of education
7. Hunger relief
8. Alzheimer's Association
9. Doctors Without Borders
10. Libraries
11. Greenpeace
12. St Vincent de Paul
13. Muscular Dystrophy Muscle help foundation


----------



## hollydolly

Inventors  without whose inventions our lives would be very different today 

1. Marie Curie
2.


----------



## Repondering

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1.  Marie Curie
2.  Johannes Gutenberg 
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1.  Marie Curie
2.  Johannes Gutenberg 
3. Alexander Fleming
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6.


----------



## Sunny

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8. Jonas Salk
9.


----------



## Tish

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie
2. Johannes Gutenberg
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8. Jonas Salk
9. Martin Cooper
10.


----------



## Repondering

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1.  Marie Curie.
2.  Johannes Gutenberg.
3.  Alexander Fleming
4.  Ben Franklin
5.  Isaac Newton
6.  Thomas Edison
7.  John Logie Baird
8.  Jonas Salk
9.  Martin Cooper
10.  Abraham Darby
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie.
2. Johannes Gutenberg.
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8. Jonas Salk
9. Martin Cooper
10. Abraham Darby
11. Josephine Cochrane
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie.
2. Johannes Gutenberg.
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8. Jonas Salk
9. Martin Cooper
10. Abraham Darby
11. Josephine Cochrane
12. Nikola Tesla
13.


----------



## Sunny

Inventors without whose inventions our lives would be very different today.

1. Marie Curie.
2. Johannes Gutenberg.
3. Alexander Fleming
4. Ben Franklin
5. Isaac Newton
6. Thomas Edison
7. John Logie Baird
8. Jonas Salk
9. Martin Cooper
10. Abraham Darby
11. Josephine Cochrane
12. Nikola Tesla
13. Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Sunny

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2.


----------



## StarSong

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress.  (Did I mention the dress?) 
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4.


----------



## Sunny

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding   Cake
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding   Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7.


----------



## Tish

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8.


----------



## Gemma

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9. Grooms men
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9. Grooms men
10. Invitations
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9. Grooms men
10. Invitations
11. Reception
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9. Grooms men
10. Invitations
11. Reception
12. Flower  Girl
13.


----------



## Sunny

Wedding stuff

1. Choosing the venue
2. The dress, the dress, the dress. (Did I mention the dress?)
3. The flowers
4. The food
5. Wedding Cake
6. Bridesmaids
7. Veil
8. Music
9. Grooms men
10. Invitations
11. Reception
12. Flower Girl
13. First dance


----------



## Sunny

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven 
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4.


----------



## Tish

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7. Bizet
8.


----------



## Repondering

Favorite classical composers

1.  Rachmaninoff
2.  Beethoven
3.  Mozart
4.  Bach
5.  Wagner
6.  Ravel
7.  Bizet
8.  Tchaikovsky 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite classical composers

1.  Rachmaninoff
2.  Beethoven
3.  Mozart
4.  Bach
5.  Wagner
6.  Ravel
7.  Bizet
8.  Tchaikovsky 
9.  Pachelbel
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7. Bizet
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Pachelbel
10. Brahms
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7. Bizet
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Pachelbel
10. Brahms
11. Strauss
12.


----------



## Tish

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7. Bizet
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Pachelbel
10. Brahms
11. Strauss
12. Vivaldi
13.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite classical composers

1. Rachmaninoff
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Bach
5. Wagner
6. Ravel
7. Bizet
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Pachelbel
10. Brahms
11. Strauss
12. Vivaldi
13. Brahms

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02.


----------



## Tish

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
0.3


----------



## JustBonee

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04.


----------



## Sassycakes

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans 
04. Gibbon
05.


----------



## StarSong

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans 
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06.


----------



## Pink Biz

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Members of the primate family:
01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. red Tailed Lemur
08


----------



## Repondering

Members of the primate family

01.  Chimpanzees
02.  Gorilla
03.  Humans
04.  Gibbon
05.  Orangutans
06.  Bonobo
07.  Red Tailed Lemur
08.  Baboons
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

Members of the primate family

01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. Red Tailed Lemur
08. Baboons
09. Mandrill
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Members of the primate family

01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. Red Tailed Lemur
08. Baboons
09. Mandrill
10. Bushbaby
11.


----------



## Sunny

Members of the primate family

01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. Red Tailed Lemur
08. Baboons
09. Mandrill
10. Bushbaby
11. Monkey
12.


----------



## StarSong

Members of the primate family

01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. Red Tailed Lemur
08. Baboons
09. Mandrill
10. Bushbaby
11. Monkey
12. Capuchin (remember Marcel on _Friends_?)
13.


----------



## Tish

Members of the primate family

01. Chimpanzees
02. Gorilla
03. Humans
04. Gibbon
05. Orangutans
06. Bonobo
07. Red Tailed Lemur
08. Baboons
09. Mandrill
10. Bushbaby
11. Monkey
12. Capuchin (remember Marcel on _Friends_?)
13. Squirrel monkeys

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02.


----------



## RubyK

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04


----------



## Sunny

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05. Dodo bird
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05. Dodo bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07


----------



## Sunny

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05. Dodo bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07. Saber-toothed tigers
08.


----------



## Tish

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05. Dodo bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07. Saber-toothed tigers
08. Pyrenean Ibex
09.


----------



## Repondering

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01.  Tasmanian Tiger
02.  Woolly Mammoth
03.  Passenger Pigeon
04.  Dinosaurs
05  Dodo Bird
06.  Tasmanian Wolf
07.  Saber Toothed Tigers
08.  Pyrenean Ibex
09  Woolly Rhinoceros
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Animals that have gone extinct.*

01.  Tasmanian Tiger
02.  Woolly Mammoth
03.  Passenger Pigeon
04.  Dinosaurs
05  Dodo Bird
06.  Tasmanian Wolf
07.  Saber Toothed Tigers
08.  Pyrenean Ibex
09  Woolly Rhinoceros
10. Baiji River Dolphin
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Animals that have gone extinct.

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05 Dodo Bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07. Saber Toothed Tigers
08. Pyrenean Ibex
09 Woolly Rhinoceros
10. Baiji River Dolphin
11. Tarpan
12.


----------



## Tish

Animals that have gone extinct.

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05 Dodo Bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07. Saber-Toothed Tigers
08. Pyrenean Ibex
09 Woolly Rhinoceros
10. Baiji River Dolphin
11. Tarpan
12. Steller's Sea Cow
13.


----------



## StarSong

Animals that have gone extinct.

01. Tasmanian Tiger
02. Woolly Mammoth
03. Passenger Pigeon
04. Dinosaurs
05 Dodo Bird
06. Tasmanian Wolf
07. Saber-Toothed Tigers
08. Pyrenean Ibex
09 Woolly Rhinoceros
10. Baiji River Dolphin
11. Tarpan
12. Steller's Sea Cow
13. Passenger pigeon 

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles 
02.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles 
02. Computers
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles 
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04


----------



## StarSong

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles 
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05.


----------



## Tish

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07.


----------



## hollydolly

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08


----------



## Sunny

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09. Solar panels
10.


----------



## StarSong

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09. Solar panels
10. Cell phones
11.


----------



## Tish

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09. Solar panels
10. Cell phones
11. Fridge
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09. Solar panels
10. Cell phones
11. Fridge
12. Freezer
13.


----------



## Sunny

Items for which people buy extended warranties:

01. Automobiles
02. Computers
03. Tractors
04. Washing machines
05. Laptops
06. Televisions
07. Mowers
08. Fake phone calls pretending to sell extended warranties 
09. Solar panels
10. Cell phones
11. Fridge
12. Freezer
13. Dishwashers


----------



## Sunny

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches 
3.


----------



## StarSong

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches 
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches 
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5.


----------



## StarSong

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches 
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5. Cleavage display oneupmanship that are far beyond the realm of good taste.  (You've got boobs, we get it.  Sheesh!)
6.


----------



## Tish

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5. Cleavage display oneupmanship that are far beyond the realm of good taste. (You've got boobs, we get it. Sheesh!)
6. Will Smith
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5. Cleavage display oneupmanship that are far beyond the realm of good taste. (You've got boobs, we get it. Sheesh!)
6. Will Smith
7. Can't think of any more, sorry
8.


----------



## Sunny

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5. Cleavage display oneupmanship that are far beyond the realm of good taste. (You've got boobs, we get it. Sheesh!)
6. Will Smith
7. Can't think of any more, sorry
8. An entire section of today's paper discussing and analyzing one guy slapping another
9.


----------



## Tish

Annoying things about the Oscars show

1. Interruptions for commercials
2. Sycophantic speeches
3. The very nature of all self-congratulatory awards shows
4. Not enough awards for the production crews..
5. Cleavage display oneupmanship that are far beyond the realm of good taste. (You've got boobs, we get it. Sheesh!)
6. Will Smith
7. Can't think of any more, sorry
8. An entire section of today's paper discussing and analyzing one guy slapping another
9. Attention Whores
10.


----------



## hollydolly

I think we need to move on to a different topic if no-one has any more answers.. so I'll do that if no-one minds

*Names' of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*Names' of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. *


----------



## JustBonee

Names' of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3.  Archie
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5.


----------



## Sunny

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6.


----------



## Tish

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood...

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8.


----------



## Repondering

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1.  Beano
2.  Wonder Woman
3.  Archie
4.  Nancy
5.  Captain Marvel
6.  Beyond the black stump
7.  Dandy
8.  Dick Tracy 
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8. Dick Tracy
9. Blondie
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8. Dick Tracy
9. Blondie
10. Diana
11.


----------



## Sunny

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8. Dick Tracy
9. Blondie
10. Diana
11. Superman
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8. Dick Tracy
9. Blondie
10. Diana
11. Superman
12. Winnie Winkle
13.


----------



## Sunny

Names of comic strips or comic books from your childhood....

1. Beano
2. Wonder Woman
3. Archie
4. Nancy
5. Captain Marvel
6. Beyond the black stump
7. Dandy
8. Dick Tracy
9. Blondie
10. Diana
11. Superman
12. Winnie Winkle
13. Peanuts


----------



## Sunny

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2.


----------



## Tish

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3.


----------



## hollydolly

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4.


----------



## Sunny

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle 
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5.


----------



## hollydolly

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle 
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6.


----------



## RadishRose

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle 
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian


----------



## Sassycakes

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)


----------



## Sunny

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9.


----------



## StarSong

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Elon Musk
10.


----------



## Tish

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Prince Harry
10.


----------



## Sunny

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Prince Harry
10. Martha Stewart
11.


----------



## StarSong

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Prince Harry
10. Martha Stewart
11. Elon Musk
12.


----------



## Sunny

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Prince Harry
10. Martha Stewart
11. Elon Musk
12. Jeff Bezos
13.


----------



## hollydolly

People whose names you have heard enough of, and wouldn't mind a break from:

1. Will Smith
2. Meghan Freakin Markle
3. Prince Andrew
4. Tucker Carlson
5. Putin
6. Any Kardashian
7. Any Politician (Trump included)
8. Tom Brady
9. Prince Harry
10. Martha Stewart
11. Elon Musk
12. Jeff Bezos
13. The Beckham family


----------



## hollydolly

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2.


----------



## Tish

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3.


----------



## RadishRose

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4.


----------



## StarSong

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6.


----------



## Sunny

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7.


----------



## JustBonee

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9.


----------



## hollydolly

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9. Jacket potato with Prawns in a cocktail sauce 
10.


----------



## Sunny

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9. Jacket potato with Prawns in a cocktail sauce
10. Chicken soup with rice
11.


----------



## hollydolly

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9. Jacket potato with Prawns in a cocktail sauce
10. Chicken soup with rice
11. Fresh cream donut
12.


----------



## Tish

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9. Jacket potato with Prawns in a cocktail sauce
10. Chicken soup with rice
11. Fresh cream donut
12. Jam Donut
13.


----------



## Sunny

what you last had to eat...

1. Bacon roll
2. Crab stick
3. Roast beef sandwich
4. Chicken-free "chicken" soup and homemade rosemary whole wheat bread
5. McDonald's ¼ pounder with cheese
6. Bacon & eggs
7. Blackberries
8. Coffee
9. Jacket potato with Prawns in a cocktail sauce
10. Chicken soup with rice
11. Fresh cream donut
12. Jam Donut
13. Coffee (I know it's a repeat, but you asked.)


----------



## Sunny

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2.


----------



## StarSong

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.


----------



## tinytn

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6.


----------



## Tish

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7.


----------



## Sunny

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9. Australia
10.


----------



## StarSong

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9. Australia
10. The UK
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9. Australia
10. The UK
11. Norway
12


----------



## Pink Biz

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9. Australia
10. The UK
11. Norway
12. Morocco
13.


----------



## StarSong

Someplace you have never visited, but would love to go to, if you had to choose only one:

1. Hawaii
2. Iceland
3. New Zealand
4.Switzerland
5. USA
6. Africa
7. Prague
8. Greece
9. Australia
10. The UK
11. Norway
12. Morocco
13. Greek Isles 

Favorite comfort foods:

1.  Mashed potatoes
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,! 
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,! 
4. Chocolate
5.


----------



## Tish

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
10. Really good pizza
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
10. Really good pizza
11. Rice pudding
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
10. Really good pizza
11. Rice pudding
12. Cheeseburger
13.


----------



## Tish

Favorite comfort foods:

1. Mashed potatoes
2. Chicken soup
3.Peanut butter and Jelly Sandwich,,!
4. Chocolate
5. Ice Cream
6. Macaroni and cheese
7. Meat Loaf
8. Salad
9. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
10. Really good pizza
11. Rice pudding
12. Cheeseburger
13. Cheesecake


*Silent Movies list*

0.1 The Wind
0.2


----------



## Citygirl

*Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3.*


----------



## tinytn

*Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4.*


----------



## JustBonee

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5.


----------



## StarSong

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7.


----------



## RadishRose

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik


----------



## Tish

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9. Metropolis
10.


----------



## Tish

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9. Metropolis
10. Earth
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9. Metropolis
10. Earth
11. Safety Last
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9. Metropolis
10. Earth
11. Safety Last
12. The circus
13.


----------



## Tish

Silent Movie list

1. The Wind
2. 7th Heaven
3. The General
4. Phantom of the Opera
5. The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin)
6. The Plank
7. The Sheik
8. Nosferatu
9. Metropolis
10. Earth
11. Safety Last
12. The circus
13. City Lights

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench 
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawn mower.
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench 
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawn mower.
04. Chainsaw
05


----------



## Tish

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05  Weed wacker
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05  Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05  Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08.


----------



## Citygirl

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09.


----------



## Sunny

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09. Rake
10.


----------



## hollydolly

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09. Rake
10. bench saw 
11.


----------



## Tish

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09. Rake
10. bench saw
11. Potty mix
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09. Rake
10. bench saw
11. Potty mix
12. Shovel
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your shed*

01. Leaf blower
02. bench
03. Those of us who live in a hi-rise don't have a shed. But if I did have one, it would probably contain a lawnmower.
04. Chainsaw
05 Weed wacker
06. Hedge trimmer
07. Chlorine tablets for the pool
08. Air Compressor
09. Rake
10. bench saw
11. Potty mix
12. Shovel
13. Hoe


----------



## hollydolly

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house 

1. Keys..
2


----------



## Sunny

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3.


----------



## StarSong

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4.


----------



## JustBonee

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6.


----------



## Sunny

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7.


----------



## Citygirl

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8.


----------



## hollydolly

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Water bottle
9.


----------



## Tish

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Sun glasses
9.


----------



## hollydolly

@Tish ...you've missed one...


----------



## Sunny

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Water bottle
9. Sun glasses
10. Packet of tissues
11. .

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Water bottle
9. Sun glasses
10. Packet of tissues
11. Shoes
12,


----------



## hollydolly

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Water bottle
9. Sun glasses
10. Packet of tissues
11. Shoes
12, Shopping bags
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass, can't think.


----------



## Pink Biz

One of the last things you pick up before you leave the house

1. Keys..
2. Phone
3. Purse
4. Jacket
5. Mask
6. Wallet
7. glasses
8. Water bottle
9. Sun glasses
10. Packet of tissues
11. Shoes
12, Shopping bags
13. Gum


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3.


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3.  Chimes
4.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3.  Chimes
4. Castanets
5.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9.


----------



## Tish

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9. Glockenspiel
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9. Glockenspiel
10. Chimes
11


----------



## Sunny

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9. Glockenspiel
10. Chimes
11. Tambourine
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9. Glockenspiel
10. Chimes
11. Tambourine
12. Gong
13.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Percussion Instruments*

1. Cymbals
2. drums
3. Chimes
4. Castanets
5. Triangles
6. Xylophone
7. Cow bell
8. Piano
9. Glockenspiel
10. Chimes
11. Tambourine
12. Gong
13. Maracas

With an infant grandson that DH & I watch a few days a week, I'm hoping some people's tricks might help me...

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1.  Feed him
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1.  Feed him
2. Rock him
3.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6.


----------



## Tish

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Cuddles
7.


----------



## Gemma

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back 
9


----------



## Sunny

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back
9. Distract him with a toy
10.


----------



## StarSong

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back
9. Distract him with a toy
10. Play music and dance gently while holding him
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back
9. Distract him with a toy
10. Play music and dance gently while holding him
11. Pacifier
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back
9. Distract him with a toy
10. Play music and dance gently while holding him
11. Pacifier
12. Let your  Playful Puppy entertain ...
13.


----------



## Sunny

Ways to soothe a crying infant:

1. Feed him
2. Rock him
3. Sing to him
4. swaddle him
5. Walk around with the little cutie 
6. Takes him for a car ride
7. Warm bath
8. Stroke baby's back
9. Distract him with a toy
10. Play music and dance gently while holding him
11. Pacifier
12. Let your Playful Puppy entertain ...
13. Make funny noises


----------



## Sunny

We've had this one already, but let's do it again:

Unforgettable TV characters

1.  Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

We've had this one already, but let's do it again:

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3.


----------



## hollydolly

We've had this one already, but let's do it again:

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4.


----------



## Tish

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5.  Archie  Bunker - All in the Family
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8.


----------



## Sassycakes

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9. Hudson-  Upstairs Downstairs
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9. Hudson- Upstairs Downstairs
10. Cosmo Kramer ... Seinfeld
11


----------



## StarSong

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9. Hudson- Upstairs Downstairs
10. Cosmo Kramer ... Seinfeld
11.  Tony Soprano - The Sopranos
12.


----------



## Sunny

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9. Hudson- Upstairs Downstairs
10. Cosmo Kramer ... Seinfeld
11. Tony Soprano - The Sopranos
12. Hyacinth Bucket - Keeping up Appearances
13.


----------



## Tish

Unforgettable TV characters

1. Vinnie Barbarino (Welcome Back, Kotter)
2. The Fonz ... Happy Days
3. JR - Dallas
4. Samantha ( Bewitched)
5. Archie Bunker - All in the Family
6. Ray Romano ~Everybody loves Raymond
7. Lady Violet, the Dowager Countess of Downton Abbey
8. Jean Stapleton....All in the Family
9. Hudson- Upstairs Downstairs
10. Cosmo Kramer ... Seinfeld
11. Tony Soprano - The Sopranos
12. Hyacinth Bucket - Keeping up Appearances
13. Frank Romano

*T.V. Mums list*

0.1 Roseanne - Roseanne
0.2


----------



## Sunny

*T.V. Mums list*

0.1 Roseanne - Roseanne
0.2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
0.3


----------



## Gemma

*T.V. Mums list*

0.1 Roseanne - Roseanne
0.2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
0.3 Beverly Goldberg  - The Goldbergs
0.4


----------



## Pink Biz

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5


----------



## hollydolly

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6.


----------



## Sunny

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7.


----------



## JustBonee

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol  Brady  ~  Brady Bunch
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol  Brady  ~  Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family 
9.


----------



## StarSong

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol Brady  ~  Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family 
9. Edith Bunker - All in the Family
10.


----------



## Sunny

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol Brady ~ Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family
9. Edith Bunker - All in the Family
10. Olivia Walton - The Waltons
11.


----------



## Tish

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol Brady ~ Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family
9. Edith Bunker - All in the Family
10. Olivia Walton - The Waltons
11. Peggy - married with children


----------



## hollydolly

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol Brady ~ Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family
9. Edith Bunker - All in the Family
10. Olivia Walton - The Waltons
11. Peggy - married with children
12. Peggy Mitchell - Eastenders 
13.


----------



## StarSong

*T.V. Mums list*

1 Roseanne - Roseanne
2 June Cleaver - Leave it to Beaver
3 Beverly Goldberg - The Goldbergs
4 Donna Stone - The Donna Reed Show
5 Sophia- Golden girls
6. Livia Soprano - The Sopranos
7. Carol Brady ~ Brady Bunch
8. Morticia Adams - Adams Family
9. Edith Bunker - All in the Family
10. Olivia Walton - The Waltons
11. Peggy - married with children
12. Peggy Mitchell - Eastenders
13. Rebecca Pearson - This is Us

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2.


----------



## JustBonee

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2.   Ben Cartwright   ~   Bonanza
3.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4.


----------



## hollydolly

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6.


----------



## Sunny

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7.


----------



## StarSong

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8.


----------



## Citygirl

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8. Blue Blood's
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's  Father
8. Blue Bloods
9. Bachelor Father
10.


----------



## JustBonee

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8. Blue Bloods
9. Bachelor Father
10. Brian Kelly  ~  Flipper
11.


----------



## StarSong

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8. Blue Bloods
9. Bachelor Father
10. Brian Kelly  ~  Flipper
11. Beverly Hillbillies - Jed Clampett
12.


----------



## Tish

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8. Blue Bloods
9. Bachelor Father
10. Brian Kelly ~ Flipper
11. Beverly Hillbillies - Jed Clampett
12. Phillip Drummond - Diff'rent Strokes
13


----------



## Sunny

TV shows centered around* SINGLE fathers:*

1. The Andy Griffith Show / Mayberry RFD
2. Ben Cartwright ~ Bonanza
3. All I can think of is Sleepless in Seattle. (I know, it was a movie.)
4. Can't think of any..
5. My Three Sons
6. Frasier
7. The Courtship of Eddie's Father
8. Blue Bloods
9. Bachelor Father
10. Brian Kelly ~ Flipper
11. Beverly Hillbillies - Jed Clampett
12. Phillip Drummond - Diff'rent Strokes
13. The Kominsky Method


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2.  The  Godfather 
3.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6.


----------



## tinytn

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9.


----------



## Tish

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9. 7th Heaven
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9. 7th Heaven
10.7 Little Johnsons
11.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9. 7th Heaven
10.7 Little Johnsons
11. The Simpsons
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9. 7th Heaven
10.7 Little Johnsons
11. The Simpsons
12. The waltons
13.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about family groups

1. The Partridge Family
2. The Godfather
3. Modern Family
4. Little Women
5. Little House on the Prairie
6. Leave it to Beaver
7. The Neighborhood
8. The Brady Bunch
9. 7th Heaven
10.7 Little Johnsons
11. The Simpsons
12. The waltons
13. This is Us

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment: 
1.  The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment: 
1.  The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment: 
1.  The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5.  Grey's Anatomy
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5.  Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati 
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati 
8. Cheers
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati
8. Cheers
9. House
10.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati
8. Cheers
9. House
10. Welcome Back, Kotter
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati
8. Cheers
9. House
10. Welcome Back, Kotter
11. St. Elsewhere
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati
8. Cheers
9. House
10. Welcome Back, Kotter
11. St. Elsewhere
12. Casualty ( uk hospital drama)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows centered around a work environment:
1. The Mary Tyler Moore Show
2. The Office
3. Parks and Recreation
4. Taxi (My Favorite)
5. Grey's Anatomy
6. 9 to 5
7. WKRP in Cincinnati
8. Cheers
9. House
10. Welcome Back, Kotter
11. St. Elsewhere
12. Casualty ( uk hospital drama)
13. Barney Miller


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2.


----------



## Tish

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7.


----------



## Sunny

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga 
9.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga 
9. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga 
9. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
10. Steel  Magnolias
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga 
9. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
10. Steel  Magnolias
11. Dynasty
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga
9. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
10. Steel Magnolias
11. Dynasty
12. Brideshead Revisited
13.


----------



## Tish

Movies or TV shows with gorgeous homes lived in by wealthy people:

1. Downton Abbey
2. Bridgerton
3. The Remains of the Day
4. Dallas
5. The War of the Roses (well, the house _started out_ gorgeous...)
6. The Age of Innocence
7. Upstairs, Downstairs
8. The Forsyte Saga
9. Down and Out in Beverly Hills
10. Steel Magnolias
11. Dynasty
12. Brideshead Revisited
13. Gilded age


*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02.


----------



## Gemma

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03.


----------



## tinytn

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie  Come Home
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06


----------



## JustBonee

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.


----------



## GoneFishin

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09.


----------



## StarSong

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09. Charlotte's Web
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09. Charlotte's Web
10. Flipper
11.


----------



## Tish

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09. Charlotte's Web
10. Flipper
11. Homeward bound
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09. Charlotte's Web
10. Flipper
11. Homeward bound
12. Jaws
13.


----------



## GoneFishin

*Movies about Animals*

01. Free Willy
02. A Dog's Journey
03. Lassie Come Home
04.Jonathan Livingston Seagull
05. Black Beauty
06. Babe
07.Old Yeller
08. Loony Tunes cartoons
09. Charlotte's Web
10. Flipper
11. Homeward bound
12. Jaws
13. The Birds

Movies or TV shows about police


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows about police

1.  In the heat of the night
2.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about police

1.  In the heat of the night
2.  NYPD Blue
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3.  Starsky  and  Hutch
4.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3.  Starsky  and  Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6.


----------



## Gemma

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8.


----------



## StarSong

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You? 
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You?
9. 21 Jump Street
10.


----------



## GoneFishin

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You?
9. 21 Jump Street
10. Highway Patrol
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You?
9. 21 Jump Street
10. Highway Patrol
11. The Sweeney
12.


----------



## GoneFishin

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You?
9. 21 Jump Street
10. Highway Patrol
11. The Sweeney
12. NCIS
13.


----------



## Tish

Movies or TV shows about police

1. In the heat of the night
2. NYPD Blue
3. Starsky and Hutch
4. Miami Vice (loved that show!)
5. CHiPs
6. Chicago P.D.
7. Blue Bloods
8. Car 54, Where Are You?
9. 21 Jump Street
10. Highway Patrol
11. The Sweeney
12. NCIS
13. Bad Boys

*Theatrical comedies*

01.  Adventures in Madrid
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03.


----------



## GoneFishin

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06.


----------



## Tish

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07.


----------



## hollydolly

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08


----------



## Citygirl

*Theatrical comedies*

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08 You're a Good Man
09.


----------



## StarSong

Theatrical comedies

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08. You're a Good Man
09. Mame
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Theatrical comedies

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08. You're a Good Man
09. Mame
10. Educating Rita
11.


----------



## GoneFishin

Theatrical comedies

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08. You're a Good Man
09. Mame
10. Educating Rita
11. Much Ado About Nothing
12.


----------



## Sunny

Theatrical comedies

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08. You're a Good Man
09. Mame
10. Educating Rita
11. Much Ado About Nothing
12. The Merry Wives of Windsor
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Theatrical comedies

01. Adventures in Madrid
02. The Importance of Being Earnest
03. A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum
04. Plaza Suite
05. The Odd Couple
06. The Rocky Horror Show
07. The Book of Mormon
08. You're a Good Man
09. Mame
10. Educating Rita
11. Much Ado About Nothing
12. The Merry Wives of Windsor
13. Look back in anger


----------



## hollydolly

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2.


----------



## StarSong

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3.


----------



## Sunny

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area:  Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's -  also iconic Dept store
6.


----------



## tinytn

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..
1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7.


----------



## Tish

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8.


----------



## Sunny

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9.


----------



## Citygirl

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9. Montgomery Wards
10.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9. Montgomery Wards
10. Timothy Whites - Large Pharmacy dept store 
11.


----------



## Sunny

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9. Montgomery Wards
10. Timothy Whites - Large Pharmacy dept store
11. Woolworth's
12.


----------



## tinytn

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9. Montgomery Wards
10. Timothy Whites - Large Pharmacy dept store
11. Woolworth's
12. 5 and 10 Cent Store
13.


----------



## Tish

Stores or businesses you miss which have long gone..

1. Saxone - Shoe shop
2. Payless - also a shoe store
3. Three wonderful department stores that were very popular in my area: Woodward & Lothrup (Woodie's), Hecht's, and Garfinkle's. All bought out by Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.
4. Marshall Fields (iconic department store)
5. Lewis's - also iconic Dept store
6. Sears, Roebuck and Company (Dept. Store)
7. Dimmies
8. Three local restaurants which were very popular
9. Montgomery Wards
10. Timothy Whites - Large Pharmacy dept store
11. Woolworth's
12. 5 and 10 Cent Store
13. Crazy Prices

*Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03


----------



## JustBonee

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04.


----------



## Sunny

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05.


----------



## Citygirl

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06.


----------



## hollydolly

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07


----------



## StarSong

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08.


----------



## Sunny

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09. Money Plant
10


----------



## Sunny

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09. Money Plant
10 Morning Glory
11.


----------



## Tish

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09. Money Plant
10 Morning Glory
11. Bird of Paradise
12.


----------



## Sunny

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09. Money Plant
10 Morning Glory
11. Bird of Paradise
12. Carnations
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Flowers and Plants

01. Lily
02. Gladioli
03. Indian Blanket Flower
04. Roses
05. Yucca
06. Jasmine
07. Lilac
08. Sunflowers
09. Money Plant
10 Morning Glory
11. Bird of Paradise
12. Carnations
13. Bluebells


----------



## hollydolly

Trees

1. Willow
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3.


----------



## Sunny

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4.


----------



## StarSong

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7.


----------



## Tish

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 .


----------



## Citygirl

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9. Pine
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9. Pine
10. Birch
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9. Pine
10. Birch
11. Redbud
12.


----------



## RadishRose

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9. Pine
10. Birch
11. Redbud
12. Aspen
13.


----------



## Tish

Trees

1. Willow
2. Oak
3. Maple
4. Palm
5. Beech
6. Ash
7. Wattle
8 . Apple
9. Pine
10. Birch
11. Redbud
12. Aspen
13. Bottle Brush

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02.


----------



## Citygirl

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05


----------



## StarSong

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07.


----------



## tinytn

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08.


----------



## Tish

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09. Paprika
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09. Paprika
10. Mustard seed
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09. Paprika
10. Mustard seed
11. Thyme
12.


----------



## Citygirl

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09. Paprika
10. Mustard seed
11. Thyme
12. Sage
13.


----------



## tinytn

*Herb and spices*

01. Basil
02. Bay Leaves
03. Coriander
04. Parsley
05. Rosemary
06. Oregano
07. Pepper
08. Lemon Grass
09. Paprika
10. Mustard seed
11. Thyme
12. Sage
13.Garlic


*Name 13 Animal or  Bird  ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02.


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Animal or  Bird  ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Animal or  Bird  ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06.


----------



## JustBonee

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07.


----------



## Tish

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08.


----------



## tinytn

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09.


----------



## RubyK

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09. Tweet
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09. Tweet
10. Baaaaaa
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09. Tweet
10. Baaaaaa
11. Roar
12.


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09. Tweet
10. Baaaaaa
11. Roar
12. Hee-Haw
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Animal or Bird ,,sounds.,*
01. Bark
02. Chirp
03. Neigh
04. Moo
05. Oink
06. Purr
07. Meow
08. Who who (owl)
09. Tweet
10. Baaaaaa
11. Roar
12. Hee-Haw
13. Splash


----------



## Sunny

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2.


----------



## Tish

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees


----------



## hollydolly

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4.


----------



## Sunny

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5.


----------



## hollydolly

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7.


----------



## hollydolly

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8.


----------



## JustBonee

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9. Horses 
10.


----------



## Tish

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9. Horses
10. Billboards
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9. Horses
10. Billboards
11. Barns
12.


----------



## tinytn

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)

1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9. Horses
10. Billboards
11. Barns
12. Wildlife
13.


----------



## Citygirl

13 categories of things you might see when driving through the countryside. (Make it general categories, in other words, "Flowers," rather than naming individual kinds of flowers.)
1. Flowers
2. Trees
3. Sheep
4. Funny signs
5. Fields
6. Fruit/veg stands
7. Mustard Rape.. ( it's in glorious yellow abundance right now)
8. Cattle
9. Horses
10. Billboards
11. Barns
12. Wildlife
13. Crops growing in the fields

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4.


----------



## JustBonee

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6.


----------



## Citygirl

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8.


----------



## tinytn

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9. Missouri 
10.


----------



## Tish

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9. Missouri
10. Rio Grande
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9. Missouri
10. Rio Grande
11. Kishwaukee
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9. Missouri
10. Rio Grande
11. Kishwaukee
12. Columbia
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 Rivers in the USA

1.Ohio
2. Hudson
3. Mississippi
4. Colorado
5. Potomac
6. St. John's
7. Illinois
8. Arkansas River
9. Missouri
10. Rio Grande
11. Kishwaukee
12. Columbia
13. Detroit river


----------



## hollydolly

Places you might visit for  a short trip  in summer 2022 

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022 

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country  (where oldest daughter lives)
3.


----------



## Sunny

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4.


----------



## Tish

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5.


----------



## RubyK

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7


----------



## StarSong

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9.


----------



## Tish

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9. Bondi
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9. Bondi
10. Johnson Space Center - Houston
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9. Bondi
10. Johnson Space Center - Houston
11. Scotland ( city  and islands ) 
12


----------



## StarSong

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9. Bondi
10. Johnson Space Center - Houston
11. Scotland ( city  and islands ) 
12. Ventura (beach town nearby where we sometimes RV camp)
13.


----------



## Tish

Places you might visit for a short trip in summer 2022

1. Wells-Next-the Sea.. Norfolk (seaside town)
2. Texas Hill Country (where oldest daughter lives)
3. Bethany Beach, Delaware (where my son has a vacation home)
4. Tamworth
5. Duluth MN
6. Cambridgeshire -where my daughter lives
7. Oceanside, CA - near where my BFF lives
8. Lake Geneva, Wisconsin
9. Bondi
10. Johnson Space Center - Houston
11. Scotland ( city and islands )
12. Ventura (beach town nearby where we sometimes RV camp)
13. New Castle

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
0.2


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
0.2 Joss Ackland
04.


----------



## StarSong

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.

05.


----------



## Tish

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins 
07


----------



## JustBonee

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins 
07. Jimmy  Dorsey
08.


----------



## StarSong

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins 
07. Jimmy  Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.  

p.s.  Who is the kid in #04?  I don't recognize him.


----------



## Sassycakes

​​*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins
07. Jimmy Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.
09. Dennis Farino
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

@StarSong Nobody famous, but his face is on a lot of memes.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins
07. Jimmy Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.
09. Dennis Farino
10. Aileen Wuornos (another serial killer )
11.


----------



## Tish

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins
07. Jimmy Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.
09. Dennis Farino
10. Aileen Wuornos (another serial killer )
11. Jessie Usher
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins
07. Jimmy Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.
09. Dennis Farino
10. Aileen Wuornos (another serial killer )
11. Jessie Usher
12. Ja Rule
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Famous people born on February 29th*

01. Dinah Shore
02. Joss Ackland
03. Alex Rocco (thank you Duckduckgo)
04.
05.Giovanni Rivera
06. Tony Robbins
07. Jimmy Dorsey
08. Richard Ramirez aka The Night Stalker - infamous rather than famous, but this is a tough one.
09. Dennis Farino
10. Aileen Wuornos (another serial killer )
11. Jessie Usher
12. Ja Rule
13. Superman


----------



## Pink Biz

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2.


----------



## Sunny

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3.


----------



## StarSong

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5.


----------



## JustBonee

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA  Today
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8


----------



## Tish

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.


----------



## tinytn

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.Chicago Tribune
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.Chicago Tribune
10. Financial Times
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.Chicago Tribune
10. Financial Times
11. Le Monde
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.Chicago Tribune
10. Financial Times
11. Le Monde
12. Scottish Sunday Post
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Newspapers Around the Globe*

1. Washington Post
2. Guardian (UK)
3. NY Times
4. Wall Street Journal
5. USA Today
6. L.A. Times
7. Daily Mail
8. The Age
9.Chicago Tribune
10. Financial Times
11. Le Monde
12. Scottish Sunday Post
13. Jerusalem Post


----------



## Sunny

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2.


----------



## StarSong

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5.


----------



## Tish

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8.


----------



## StarSong

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9. Paper dolls
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9. Paper dolls
10.Wrapping Paper
11.


----------



## tinytn

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9. Paper dolls
10.Wrapping Paper
11.Newspaper
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9. Paper dolls
10.Wrapping Paper
11.Newspaper
12.Construction paper
13.


----------



## StarSong

Types of paper

1. Computer printer paper
2. Notebook paper
3. Carbon Paper
4. Tissue Paper
5. Wallpaper
6. Parchment Paper
7. Tracing paper
8. Paper plates
9. Paper dolls
10.Wrapping Paper
11.Newspaper
12.Construction paper
13. Papyrus

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there: 
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2.


----------



## tinytn

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4.


----------



## tinytn

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5,


----------



## Sunny

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6.


----------



## Tish

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8


----------



## Citygirl

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9. Gun
10.


----------



## Sunny

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9. Gun
10. Mug full of coffee, unless maybe it does "belong" there, because it's there so often
11.


----------



## StarSong

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9. Gun
10. Mug full of coffee, unless maybe it does "belong" there, because it's there so often
11. A tee shirt that I bought but don't like the fit - it needs to go to a donate box.
12.


----------



## RubyK

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9. Gun
10. Mug full of coffee, unless maybe it does "belong" there, because it's there so often
11. A tee shirt that I bought but don't like the fit - it needs to go to a donate box.
12. A bag of potting soil.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Something on your desk, table or counter that doesn't belong there:
1. Jar of Vaseline (which I'm putting away as soon as I post this)
2. a fishbowl
3. Back scratcher
4. My nosey Cat
5. Laptop (well, I guess it belongs on a lap)
6. Nail buffer
7. Cuticle Oil
8. Bottle of water
9. Gun
10. Mug full of coffee, unless maybe it does "belong" there, because it's there so often
11. A tee shirt that I bought but don't like the fit - it needs to go to a donate box.
12. A bag of potting soil.
13. Scented sachet Night blooming Jasmine...


----------



## hollydolly

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2.


----------



## StarSong

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3.


----------



## Sunny

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6.


----------



## tinytn

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6.Vincent Van Gogh
7.


----------



## Tish

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.


----------



## RubyK

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9. Diego Rivera
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9. Diego Rivera
10. Michaelangelo
11.


----------



## Sunny

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9. Diego Rivera
10. Michaelangelo
11. Da Vinci
12.


----------



## RubyK

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9. Diego Rivera
10. Michaelangelo
11. Da Vinci
12. Mary Cassett
13.


----------



## StarSong

Famous artists.. modern and ancient in any genre

1. Picasso
2. Andy Warhol
3. Claude Monet
4. Tracey Emin
5. Michelangelo
6. Vincent Van Gogh
7. Rembrandt
8.Georgia O'Keefe
9. Diego Rivera
10. Michaelangelo
11. Da Vinci
12. Mary Cassett
13. Wassily Kandinsky

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1.  Greenbacks
2.


----------



## tinytn

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5.


----------



## Tish

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback


----------



## Pink Biz

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7.


----------



## tinytn

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7. Singles
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7. Singles
8. Bread
9.


----------



## tinytn

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1.   Greenbacks
2.   Moola
3.   Dough
4.   Cha-Ching
5.   Redback
6.   Loot
7.   Singles
8.   Bread
9.   Loot
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1.   Greenbacks
2.   Moola
3.   Dough
4.   Cha-Ching
5.   Redback
6.   Loot
7.   Singles
8.   Bread
9.   Loot
10. Dosh
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7. Singles
8. Bread
9. Loot
10. Dosh
11. Bacon
12.


----------



## Sunny

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7. Singles
8. Bread
9. Loot
10. Dosh
11. Bacon
12. Cash
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Slang terms for the money used in your country:

1. Greenbacks
2. Moola
3. Dough
4. Cha-Ching
5. Redback
6. Loot
7. Singles
8. Bread
9. Loot
10. Dosh
11. Bacon
12. Cash
13. Clams


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise 
3.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise 
3. Thai peanut sauce
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5.


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream  Gravy
6.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6  Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8


----------



## StarSong

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6  Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9. Red-eye gravy
10.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9. Red-eye gravy
10.Chicken Gravy
11.


----------



## Tish

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9. Red-eye gravy
10. Chicken Gravy
11. Soy sauce
12.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9. Red-eye gravy
10. Chicken Gravy
11. Soy sauce
12.Beef Gravy
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Sauces/Gravies*

1. Bearnaise
2. Hollandaise
3. Thai peanut sauce
4. Maple Chipotle Sauce
5. Cream Gravy
6 Brown turkey gravy
7. BBQ Sauce
8. Tomato sauce
9. Red-eye gravy
10. Chicken Gravy
11. Soy sauce
12.Beef Gravy
13. Taco Sauce


----------



## hollydolly

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2.


----------



## Sunny

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks 
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5.


----------



## StarSong

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops 
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations   -----The Beach Boys
8.


----------



## Tish

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9.


----------



## RubyK

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9. God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9. God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys
10. Can't buy me love - Beatles
11.


----------



## Sunny

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9. God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys
10. Can't buy me love - Beatles
11. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9. God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys
10. Can't buy me love - Beatles
11. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
12. The Twist  ~  Chubby  Checker
13.


----------



## StarSong

Chart topping hits from the 1960's...

1. Help - Beatles
2. The Times, They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan
3. Tired of waiting for you - The Kinks
4. I'm A Believer...The Monkees
5. California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas
6. Reach out I'll be There '' - Four Tops
7. Good Vibrations -----The Beach Boys
8. I want to hold your hand - The Beatles
9. God Only Knows ~ The Beach Boys
10. Can't buy me love - Beatles
11. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
12. The Twist  ~  Chubby  Checker
13. Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson

Disco era artists, groups or bands: 

1.  Donna Summer
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Disco era artists, groups or bands: 

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5.


----------



## StarSong

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6.


----------



## Tish

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8.


----------



## Tish

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9. Gloria Gaynor
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9. Gloria Gaynor
10. The Trammps
11.


----------



## StarSong

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9. Gloria Gaynor
10. The Trammps
11. Patti LaBelle (Lady Marmalade was a smash hit)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9. Gloria Gaynor
10. The Trammps
11. Patti LaBelle (Lady Marmalade was a smash hit)
12. Sweet
13.


----------



## Tish

Disco era artists, groups or bands:

1. Donna Summer
2. Bee Gees
3. Thelma Houston
4. Chic
5. KC and the Sunshine Band
6. ABBA
7. Village People
8. Earth, wind and fire
9. Gloria Gaynor
10. The Trammps
11. Patti LaBelle (Lady Marmalade was a smash hit)
12. Sweet
13. Kiss

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02.*


----------



## Sunny

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04*


----------



## Sunny

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05.*


----------



## StarSong

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06,*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08*


----------



## Tish

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08. Dixie Chicks
09.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08. Dixie Chicks
09. Carrie Underwood
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08. Dixie Chicks
09. Carrie Underwood
10. Kenny  Chesney
11.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08. Dixie Chicks
09. Carrie Underwood
10. Kenny Chesney
 11. Earl Thomas Conley
12.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08. Dixie Chicks
09. Carrie Underwood
10. Kenny Chesney
11. Earl Thomas Conley
12. Tammy Wynette
13.*


----------



## Sunny

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08 .Hank Williams
09. Carrie Underwood
10. Kenny Chesney
11. Earl Thomas Conley
12. Tammy Wynette
13.
(The Dixie Chicks changed their name to The Chicks, which was no. 2.  So I substituted Hank Williams.)*


----------



## hollydolly

*Country music bands/performers

01. Steve Earle
02. The Chicks
03. Glen Campbell
04. Johnny Cash
05. Dolly Parton
06. Waylon Jennings
07. Willie Nelson
08 .Hank Williams
09. Carrie Underwood
10. Kenny Chesney
11. Earl Thomas Conley
12. Tammy Wynette
 13. Charlie pride
*


----------



## hollydolly

Classical musicians... 

1. John Williams
2.


----------



## Tish

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3.


----------



## Owlivia

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4.


----------



## Murrmurr

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6.


----------



## Sunny

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9. George Gershwin
10.


----------



## Tish

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9. George Gershwin
10. johnathan Antone
11


----------



## hollydolly

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9. George Gershwin
10. johnathan Antone
11 Christopher Parkening
12.


----------



## Sunny

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9. George Gershwin
10. johnathan Antone
11 Christopher Parkening
12. Joshua Bell
13.


----------



## Tish

Classical musicians...

1. John Williams
2. Andrea Bocelli
3. Itzhak Perlman
4. Lang Lang
5. Nicola Benedetti
6. Yo Yo Ma
7. Leonard Bernstein
8. Philip Glass
9. George Gershwin
10. johnathan Antone
11 Christopher Parkening
12. Joshua Bell
13. Lara Fabian


*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02.


----------



## tinytn

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights  ~ J C Stewart
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights  ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04


----------



## Pink Biz

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5  -  Dolly Parton
07


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5  -  Dolly Parton
07  8 days a week - Beatles
08


----------



## Pink Biz

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09.


----------



## Sunny

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09. 16 Going on 17 - From The Sound of Music
10.


----------



## Tish

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09. 16 Going on 17 - From The Sound of Music
10.  2 Become 1 - Spice Girls
11.


----------



## Owlivia

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09. 16 Going on 17 - From The Sound of Music
10. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls
11.  One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09. 16 Going on 17 - From The Sound of Music
10. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls
11.  One is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
12. 50 ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Songs with numbers in them*

01. One - U2
02. 2 many nights ~ J C Stewart
03. 99 Red Balloons
04. Positively 4th Street ... Bob Dylan
05. 76 Trombones - from The Music Man
06. 9-5 - Dolly Parton
07 8 days a week - Beatles
08. 25 or 6 to 4 ... Chicago
09. 16 Going on 17 - From The Sound of Music
10. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls
11. One its the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night
12. 50 ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon
13. Seven Spanish Angels - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sunny

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2.


----------



## hollydolly

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions.. 
3.


----------



## Tish

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4.


----------



## Bella

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5.


----------



## JustBonee

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6.


----------



## Sunny

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7.


----------



## Tish

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .


----------



## Owlivia

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .Driving
9.


----------



## hollydolly

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .Driving
9. Photography 
10.


----------



## Citygirl

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .Driving
9. Photography
10.Puzzles
11.


----------



## JustBonee

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .Driving
9. Photography
10.Puzzles
11.Loving Animals 
12.


----------



## Sunny

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 .Driving
9. Photography
10.Puzzles
11.Loving Animals
12. Nursing along my old laptop and cell phone
13.


----------



## Tish

One (or a few) things that you are good at doing

1. Reading music
2. Directions...
3. Crochet
4. Cooking
5. Organizing belongings
6. Writing for our local paper
7. Baking Lemmingtons
8 . Driving
9. Photography
10. Puzzles
11. Loving Animals
12. Nursing along my old laptop and cell phone
13. Cleaning

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02.


----------



## Sunny

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03,


----------



## hollydolly

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04


----------



## Sunny

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05.


----------



## tinytn

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06,


----------



## JustBonee

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07.


----------



## Sunny

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09. Watchmaking
10.


----------



## Tish

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09. Watchmaking
10. Coin Collecting
11.


----------



## Owlivia

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09. Watchmaking
10. Coin Collecting
11. Painting
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09. Watchmaking
10. Coin Collecting
11. Painting
12. travelling
13.


----------



## RubyK

*Hobbies*

01. Photography
02. Knitting
03, Deltiology
04. Stamp collecting (Does anyone still do that?)
05. Crocheting
06. Sewing
07. Gardening
08. Bird Watching
09. Watchmaking
10. Coin Collecting
11. Painting
12. travelling
13. Baking

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger


----------



## Sassycakes

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09.


----------



## Owlivia

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09. Contentment
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09. Contentment
10. Envy
11.


----------



## Sunny

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09. Contentment
10. Envy
11. Resignation
12.


----------



## tinytn

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09. Contentment
10. Envy
11. Resignation
12. Foolish
13.


----------



## Tish

Name 13 Emotions

01. Affection
02. Rage
03. Sadness
04. Amused
05. Happiness
06. Burdened
07. Anger
08. Love
09. Contentment
10. Envy
11. Resignation
12. Foolish
13. Energetic

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02.


----------



## Owlivia

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04


----------



## JustBonee

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06.


----------



## Sunny

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09. Milky Way
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09. Milky Way
10. Hershey's Chocolate Bar
11.


----------



## Patch

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09. Milky Way
10. Hershey's Chocolate Bar
11. Snickers
12.


----------



## Tish

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09. Milky Way
10. Hershey's Chocolate Bar
11. Snickers
12. Cherryripe
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Candy Bars*

01. KitKat
02. Crunchie
03. Mars Bar
04. Symphony
05. O'Henry
06. Dove minis (dark chocolate with almond bits)
07. Mr. Goodbar
08. Mounds
09. Milky Way
10. Hershey's Chocolate Bar
11. Snickers
12. Cherryripe
13. Bounty


----------



## hollydolly

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3.


----------



## Sunny

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.


----------



## JustBonee

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6.


----------



## Tish

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7.


----------



## hollydolly

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9. Cheroot
10


----------



## Sunny

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9. Cheroot
10. Boot
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9. Cheroot
10.Boot
11.Moot
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4.Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9. Cheroot
10.Boot
11.Moot
12.Troubleshoot
13.


----------



## Tish

Words that end in ..oot...

1.Flatfoot
2. Bigfoot
3. Shoot
4. Root
5.Loot
6. Foot
7. Arrowroot
8. Galoot
9. Cheroot
10.Boot
11.Moot
12.Troubleshoot
13. Soot
*
Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03.


----------



## JustBonee

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05.


----------



## Citygirl

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06.


----------



## tinytn

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09.


----------



## tinytn

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09. Popeye
10.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09. Popeye
10. Olive Oil
11.


----------



## JustBonee

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09. Popeye
10. Olive Oil
11.  Eric  Cartman
12.


----------



## Tish

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09. Popeye
10. Olive Oil
11. Eric Cartman
12. Bart Simpson
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Cartoon Characters*

01. The pink panther
02. Fred flintstone
03. Mickey Mouse
04. Charlie Brown
05. Bugs Bunny
06. Little Lulu
07. Zippy the Pinhead
08. Donald Duck
09. Popeye
10. Olive Oil
11. Eric Cartman
12. Bart Simpson
13. Roadrunner


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite musicians  of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5.


----------



## Tish

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9. Frank  Sinatra
10.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9. Frank Sinatra
10. Dinah Shore
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9. Frank Sinatra
10. Dinah Shore
11. Mario Lanza
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9. Frank Sinatra
10. Dinah Shore
11. Mario Lanza
12. Perry Como
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite musicians of your mother or father..

1. Jim Reeves
2. The Andrews Sisters
3. Bing Crosby
4. Tom Jones
5. Hank Williams
6. Kate Smith
7. Billy Eckstine
8. Billy Fury
9. Frank Sinatra
10. Dinah Shore
11. Mario Lanza
12. Perry Como
13. Vaughn Monroe


----------



## Sunny

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow 
4. Ozarka  Water
5.


----------



## Tish

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9.


----------



## StarSong

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Seltzer/Club soda
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Seltzer/Club soda
10.Iced Tea
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Seltzer/Club soda
10.Iced Tea
11. Wine
12.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Seltzer/Club soda
10.Iced Tea
11. Wine
12. 7-Up
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite beverages

1. Diet Coke
2. Diet Dr. Pepper
3. Mellow Yellow
4. Ozarka Water
5. Coffee
6. Apple juice
7. Lemonade
8. Diet Pepsi
9. Seltzer/Club soda
10.Iced Tea
11. Wine
12. 7-Up
13. Orangeade


----------



## hollydolly

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2.


----------



## StarSong

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3.


----------



## Tish

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4.


----------



## tinytn

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7.


----------



## StarSong

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8.


----------



## Sunny

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9. Ghost Train
10.


----------



## Tish

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9. Ghost Train
10. River splash
11.


----------



## StarSong

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9. Ghost Train
10. River splash
11. Carousel, which I always thought was a "baby ride" but now find relaxing
12.


----------



## RubyK

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9. Ghost Train
10. River splash
11. Carousel, which I always thought was a "baby ride" but now find relaxing
12. Ferris Wheel
13.


----------



## Tish

Your favourite funfair ride..or attraction...

1. Waltzers
2. Bumper cars
3. Roller Coaster
4. Tilt a Whirl
5. Log Rides
6. Chair-o-planes
7. Shooting gallery
8. Skee Ball (arcade game)
9. Ghost Train
10. River splash
11. Carousel, which I always thought was a "baby ride" but now find relaxing
12. Ferris Wheel
13. The Gravitator
*
Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03


----------



## Sunny

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04.


----------



## Citygirl

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06.


----------



## tinytn

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08.


----------



## StarSong

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09.


----------



## Citygirl

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09. Purple Rain
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09. Purple Rain
10. Blue Bayou
11.


----------



## StarSong

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09. Purple Rain
10. Blue Bayou
11. White on White
12.


----------



## tinytn

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09. Purple Rain
10. Blue Bayou
11. White on White
12 .Black is Black
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Song with a colour in the title*

01. Behind Blue Eyes
02. Black & White
03. It's Not Easy Being Green
04. Tangled Up In Blue
05. Yellow
06. Yellow Submarine
07. Lady in Red
08. Paint it Black
09. Purple Rain
10. Blue Bayou
11. White on White
12 .Black is Black
13. Green Eyed Lady

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:  
1.  Wills and trusts
2.


----------



## Sunny

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3.  Divorce 
4.


----------



## StarSong

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3.  Divorce 
4. To generate a contract
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3.  Divorce 
4. To generate a contract
5. Family  mediation
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7.


----------



## Sunny

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:
1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9. Writing prenups for couples getting married
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:

1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9. Writing prenups for couples getting married
10. Real estate transactions
11.


----------



## StarSong

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:

1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9. Writing prenups for couples getting married
10. Real estate transactions
11. To file bankruptcy
12.


----------



## Sassycakes

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:

1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9. Writing prenups for couples getting married
10. Real estate transactions
11. To file bankruptcy
12.  Adoption 
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of services for which people hire lawyers:

1. Wills and trusts
2. Criminal defense
3. Divorce
4. To generate a contract
5. Family mediation
6. Auto accidents
7. Civil lawsuits
8. Write legal letters
9. Writing prenups for couples getting married
10. Real estate transactions
11. To file for bankruptcy
12. Adoption
13. Copyright.


*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. 
​


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03.


----------



## hollydolly

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04


----------



## StarSong

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05.


----------



## JustBonee

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude  Monet
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Frida Kahlo
07.


----------



## Sunny

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09.


----------



## Tish

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09. Ana Mendieta
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09. Ana Mendieta
10. Georgette Chen
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09. Ana Mendieta
10. Georgette Chen
11. Al Herschfeld 
12.


----------



## Sunny

When we finish doing this list, let's see if we can come up with the actual self-portraits as well. The above drawing by Al Hirschfeld gave me the idea.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09. Ana Mendieta
10. Georgette Chen
11. Al Herschfeld
12. Paul Gauguin
13.


----------



## tinytn

Lucian Freud – Reflection With Two Children (Self-Portrait) (1965)

*Artists that painted a self-portrait*

01. Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
02. Vincent van Gogh
03. Leonardo Da Vinci
04. Norman Rockwell
05. Claude Monet
06. Rembrandt
07. Frida Kahlo
08. Andy Warhol
09. Ana Mendieta
10. Georgette Chen
11. Al Herschfeld
12. Paul Gauguin
13 .Lucian Freud – Reflection With Two Children .


13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02.


----------



## StarSong

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03.


----------



## Tish

@Sunny like this?
Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death


----------



## Tish

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04.


----------



## Citygirl

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05.


----------



## Sunny

Tish said:


> @Sunny like this?
> Pablo Picasso – Self-Portrait Facing Death
> 
> View attachment 226279


Yes, that's what I had in mind, Tish. But no one has started it yet as a new list. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Sunny

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch  TV
08.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch  TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09


----------



## StarSong

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch  TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09. Cooking foods ahead and freezing in small portions
10.


----------



## RubyK

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09. Cooking foods ahead and freezing in small portions
10. Print and frame a picture
11.


----------



## Tish

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09. Cooking foods ahead and freezing in small portions
10. Print and frame a picture
11. Be on this forum
12.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09. Cooking foods ahead and freezing in small portions
10. Print and frame a picture
11. Be on this forum
12. Make/freeze homemade popsicles
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 things to do when you can't go outside

01. Clean House
02. Read
03. Crochet
04. Bake
05. Play computer games
06. Organize a drawer or shelf
07. Watch TV
08. Clear up computer files and pictures
09. Cooking foods ahead and freezing in small portions
10. Print and frame a picture
11. Be on this forum
12. Make/freeze homemade popsicles
13. Sleep


----------



## Sunny

OK, I'll try again.  13 great works of art, not just their names, but show us the works of art. And don't bother copying and pasting, as the file will probably get too big. Just add one at a time for once.

Water Lilies by Claude Monet


----------



## hollydolly

2 )...This is on my wall Picasso..


----------



## Sunny

Zebra - by Victor Vasarely


----------



## StarSong

4) 
Calla Lily Turned Away - Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## hollydolly

5) Vermeer's the Milkmaid.. ( ling been a fave of mine)


----------



## Sunny

06) Girl With a Pearl Earring - Vermeer


----------



## Tish

( 7 )The Pioneer - Frederick McCubbin


----------



## Pink Biz

*8.  Cotes de Belon, Finistere (1911) by Henri Moret

*


----------



## hollydolly

9. Constable .. The Hay Wain


----------



## StarSong

10.  Irises - Van Gogh


----------



## hollydolly

11.).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Birth of Venus ..Botticelli


----------



## Sunny

12)  Chihuly Over Venice - Dale Chihuly


----------



## Pink Biz

*13. “She" by Ewa Prończuk-Kuziak

*


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Favorite Athletes

1.  Tiger Woods
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger  Federer
3.*


----------



## StarSong

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. *


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
 5. Max Verstappen 
6.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. *


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired  Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person 
8.*


----------



## StarSong

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person 
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen.  A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen. A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. Michael Jordan
10.*


----------



## Tish

*13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen. A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. Michael Jordan
10. Cathy Freeman
11. *


----------



## StarSong

Say whaaat, @Lewkat??  Looks like you're in the wrong thread.

Getting back to games
13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen. A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. Michael Jordan
10. Cathy Freeman
11. Simone Biles
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen. A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. Michael Jordan
10. Cathy Freeman
11. Simone Biles
12. Walter Payton
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 Favorite Athletes

1. Tiger Woods
2. Roger Federer
3. Jari Kurri (ice hockey) He was poetry in motion on the ice
4. Stephen Strasburg, pitcher for the Nats
5. Max Verstappen
6. Lou Gehrig
7. Mary Peters... ( Lady Mary ).. retired Northern Irish athlete, and all round super nice person
8. Alyson Felix - I had the pleasure of knowing her when she was a teen. A bright, delightful young woman from a wonderful family.
9. Michael Jordan
10. Cathy Freeman
11. Simone Biles
12. Walter Payton
13. Mickey Mantle

Edible berries: 

1.  Strawberries
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3.


----------



## Sunny

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4.


----------



## tinytn

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5.


----------



## StarSong

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6.


----------



## Tish

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry 
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9


----------



## StarSong

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9. Mulberries
10.


----------



## JustBonee

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9. Mulberries
10.Elderberry
11.


----------



## Sunny

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9. Mulberries
10.Elderberry
11. Boysenberries
12.


----------



## StarSong

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9. Mulberries
10.Elderberry
11. Boysenberries
12. Acai berries
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## RubyK

Edible berries:

1. Strawberries
2. Blueberries
3. Raspberries
4. Blackberries
5. Cranberries
6. Loganberry
7. Lingonberry
8. Gooseberries
9. Mulberries
10.Elderberry
11. Boysenberries
12. Acai berries
13.Serviceberries

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3,


----------



## Pink Biz

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5.


----------



## StarSong

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7.


----------



## Sunny

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9.


----------



## tinytn

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9. Scrabble
10..


----------



## Tish

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9. Scrabble
10. Snakes and Ladders
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9. Scrabble
10. Snakes and Ladders
11. Clue
12.


----------



## StarSong

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9. Scrabble
10. Snakes and Ladders
11. Clue
12. Candyland
13.


----------



## Sunny

Board Games
1. Parcheesi
2. Monopoly
3. Risk
4.Trivial Pursuit
5. Chutes and Ladders (AKA Snakes and Ladders)
6. Ticket To Ride
7. Chess
8. Draughts
9. Scrabble
10. Snakes and Ladders
11. Clue
12. Candyland
13. Checkers


----------



## Sunny

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2.


----------



## StarSong

laces in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3.  Ding  Dong,  Texas
4.


----------



## tinytn

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa  Claus,  Indiana
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa  Claus,  Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7.


----------



## Sunny

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8.


----------



## Tish

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9. Nasty Green
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9. Nasty Green
10. Cheesequake, New Jersey
11.


----------



## Tish

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9. Nasty Green
10. Cheesequake, New Jersey
11. Come By Chance (N.S.W.)4
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9. Nasty Green
10. Cheesequake, New Jersey
11. Come By Chance (N.S.W.)4
12. Twatt
13.


----------



## StarSong

Places in your country with interesting, colorful names

1. Squibnocket - An area of Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts
2. Truth or Consequences, New Mexico (named after a radio show in 1950) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_or_Consequences,_New_Mexico
3. Ding Dong, Texas
4 .Rough and Ready; California
5. Santa Claus, Indiana
6. Cold Christmas
7. Intercourse, PA
8. Wadbilliga NSW
9. Nasty Green
10. Cheesequake, New Jersey
11. Come By Chance (N.S.W.)4
12. Twatt
13. No Name, Colorado

Things you might include in a green salad:

1.  Tomatoes
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might include in a green salad:

1.  Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot 
6.


----------



## Tish

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9. Escarole
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9. Escarole
10. Chopped hard boiled eggs
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9. Escarole
10. Chopped hard boiled eggs
11. Bacon bits
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9. Escarole
10. Chopped hard boiled eggs
11. Bacon bits
12. Kalamata olives
13.


----------



## Tish

Things you might include in a green salad:

1. Tomatoes
2. Radishes
3. Onions
4. Cucumbers
5. Shredded raw carrot
6. Feta Cheese
7. Croutons
8. Marinated artichoke hearts
9. Escarole
10. Chopped hard boiled eggs
11. Bacon bits
12. Kalamata olives
13. Dried noodles
*
Comics*

01. Avengers
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03


----------



## Tish

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05


----------



## JustBonee

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06.


----------



## Sunny

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07.


----------



## StarSong

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08.


----------



## Tish

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09.


----------



## tinytn

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09. Little Lulu
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09. Little Lulu
10. Archie
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09. Little Lulu
10. Archie
11. Andy Capp
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09. Little Lulu
10. Archie
11. Andy Capp
12. Pickles
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Comics*

01. Avengers
02. Beano
03. Constantine
04. Private Eye
05. Garfield
06. Doonesbury
07. Peanuts
08. X-Men
09. Little Lulu
10. Archie
11. Andy Capp
12. Pickles
13. Cathy (I loved that one!)

 Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms: 

1.  Police officer
2.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, I remember Cathy's annual traumatic bathing suit shopping.

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3.


----------



## Tish

Yes, I remember Cathy's annual traumatic bathing suit shopping.

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6.


----------



## StarSong

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8.


----------



## tinytn

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9. Pro baseball player
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9. Pro baseball player
10.Referees
11.


----------



## Tish

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9. Pro baseball player
10.Referees
11. Rugby players
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9. Pro baseball player
10.Referees
11. Rugby players
12. Soldier
13


----------



## Sunny

Jobs that typically require employees to wear uniforms:

1. Police officer
2. Nurses
3. Fire fighter
4. Pilot
5. Sailor
6. Postal workers
7. Superhero in a comic strip
8. Doctor
9. Pro baseball player
10.Referees
11. Rugby players
12. Soldier
13. Fancy parlor maids


----------



## Sunny

Things that are gigantic:

1.  Blue whale
2.


----------



## Tish

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5


----------



## Sunny

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7.


----------



## tinytn

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7.Mountains
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4.Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7.Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9.


----------



## Tish

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4. Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7. Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9. Oceans
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4. Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7. Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9. Oceans
10. The Sun
11.


----------



## tinytn

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4. Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7. Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9. Oceans
10. The Sun
11  A Full Moon 
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4. Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7. Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9. Oceans
10. The Sun
11 A Full Moon
12.Hercules-Corona Borealis Great Wall
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are gigantic:

1. Blue whale
2. Elephant
3. California Redwoods
4. Christ the Redeemer - Brazil
5. Abominable Snowman
6. Paul Bunyan
7. Mountains
8. UY Scuti (largest known star in the universe, 4 quadrillion times the size of earth)
9. Oceans
10. The Sun
11 A Full Moon
12.Hercules-Corona Borealis Great Wall
13. Pyramids of Giza


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9. Gillian Flynn
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9. Gillian Flynn
10.James Patterson
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9. Gillian Flynn
10.James Patterson
11. Stephen King
12.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9. Gillian Flynn
10.James Patterson
11. Stephen King
12. Amor Towles
13.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Authors

1. Bill Bryson
2. Stephen Fry
3. Anne Rice
4. Danielle Steel
5. Jeremy Clarkson
6. Liane Moriarty
7. Lady Colin Campbell
8. Conan Doyle
9. Gillian Flynn
10. James Patterson
11. Stephen King
12. Amor Towles
13. Tom Bower

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the river Kwai
03


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the river Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the river Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06.


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone 
07.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09. Top Gun: Maverick
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09. Top Gun: Maverick
10. Speed
11.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09. Top Gun: Maverick
10. Speed
11.  Birds of Prey
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09. Top Gun: Maverick
10. Speed
11.  Birds of Prey
12. Magnificent seven
13.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite action movies*

01. Die Hard
02. Bridge over the River Kwai
03. The Bourne series of movies
04. High Noon
05. The fast and furious series
06. Tombstone
07. Missing in Action
08. Man on Fire
09. Top Gun: Maverick
10. Speed
11. Birds of Prey
12. Magnificent seven
13. All the President's men

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02.


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03.


----------



## JustBonee

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07.


----------



## RubyK

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08.


----------



## StarSong

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You 
09.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You
09. Casablanca
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You
09. Casablanca
10. Moonstruck
11.


----------



## Tish

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You
09. Casablanca
10. Moonstruck
11. The Lost City
12.


----------



## Owlivia

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You
09. Casablanca
10. Moonstruck
11. The Lost City
12.  Christmas in Connecticut
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Favorite Romance movie*

01. Ghost
02. Dirty Dancing
03. Sleepless in Seattle
04. West Side Story
05. Pride & Prejudice
06. Marry Me
07. When Harry Met Sally
08. P.S. I Love You
09. Casablanca
10. Moonstruck
11. The Lost City
12. Christmas in Connecticut
13. The African Queen


----------



## Sunny

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2.


----------



## StarSong

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4.


----------



## tinytn

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7.


----------



## Tish

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9. App  for Health Monitor
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9. App for Health Monitor
10.Clock
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9. App for Health Monitor
10. Clock
11. Authentication of computer or other log-ins
12.


----------



## Sunny

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9. App for Health Monitor
10. Clock
11. Authentication of computer or other log-ins
12. GPS driving directions (Waze or Google maps)
13.


----------



## StarSong

Things we use our cell phones for:

1. Phone calls
2. Text messages
3. Camera
4. Emergency help
5. Facetime
6. Games
7. Shopping lists
8. Connecting to Internet
9. App for Health Monitor
10. Clock
11. Authentication of computer or other log-ins
12. GPS driving directions (Waze or Google maps)
13. Monitoring home security cameras

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles


----------



## tinytn

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3.


----------



## StarSong

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5.


----------



## Tish

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6.


----------



## Patek24

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7.


----------



## StarSong

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter 
8.


----------



## tinytn

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7.  Scooter
8.  Boat


----------



## Pink Biz

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter
8. Boat
9. Segway
10.


----------



## StarSong

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter
8. Boat
9. Segway
10. Roller skates
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter
8. Boat
9. Segway
10. Roller skates
11. Taxi
2.


----------



## Sunny

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter
8. Boat
9. Segway
10. Roller skates
11. Taxi
12. Uber
13.


----------



## Patek24

Methods of personal travel:
1. Automobiles
2. Airplane
3. Walking
4. Bike
5. Train
6. Public Bus
7. Scooter
8. Boat
9. Segway
10. Roller skates
11. Taxi
12. Uber
13. Limousine

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2.
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4.


----------



## Tish

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5.


----------



## tinytn

ips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6.


----------



## Patek24

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:
1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8.


----------



## Owlivia

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9. Financial honesty
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9. Financial honesty
10.Shared values
11.


----------



## Sunny

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9. Financial honesty
10.Shared values
11. Tolerance
12.


----------



## Patek24

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9. Financial honesty
10.Shared values
11. Tolerance
12. Physical Attraction
13.


----------



## Tish

Tips for a successful marriage/relationship:

1. Compassion
2. Communication
3. Trust
4. Empathy
5. Laughter
6. Patience
7. Be a friend, not just a companion
8. Walking side by side
9. Financial honesty
10. Shared values
11. Tolerance
12. Physical Attraction
13. Love

*Funny Things Out Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Funny Things Out Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03


----------



## JustBonee

*Funny Things Our  Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03.  What part of No don't you understand?
04.


----------



## Citygirl

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05.


----------



## hollydolly

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea) 
06


----------



## Tish

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.


----------



## tinytn

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.Bright eyed and Bushy tailed
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.Bright eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.Bright eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09. Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about
10


----------



## tinytn

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.Bright eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09. Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about
10. How many times do i need to tell you?  
11.


----------



## Sunny

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of No don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours some day!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07.Bright eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09. Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about
10. How many times do i need to tell you?
11. Cold hands, warm heart
12.


----------



## Tish

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of no don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours someday!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07. Bright-eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09. Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about
10. How many times do I need to tell you?
11. Cold hands, warm heart
12. Were you born in a tent? (If we left the door open)
13.


----------



## Patek24

*Funny Things Our Parents used to say.*

01. Stop poking holes in the air
02. The wind will change and your face will stay like that
03. What part of no don't you understand?
04. You'll get yours someday!
05. Bread and pull it ( when asked what's for tea)
06. And If your Aunt had testicles she would be your Uncle
07. Bright-eyed and Bushy tailed
08. If everyone else decided to jump off the roof...
09. Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about
10. How many times do I need to tell you?
11. Cold hands, warm heart
12. Were you born in a tent? (If we left the door open)
13. Look with your eyes, not with your mouth

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1.  Infidelity
2.
3.


----------



## Owlivia

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4.


----------



## hollydolly

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5.


----------



## Sunny

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7.


----------



## Tish

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8.


----------



## tinytn

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9.


----------



## Owlivia

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9. Silent Treatment/Sulking
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9. Silent Treatment/Sulking
10. Different views on having children
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9. Silent Treatment/Sulking
10. Different views on having children
11. No mutual interests
12.


----------



## Patek24

*Reasons why a marriage/relationship falls apart:*

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9. Silent Treatment/Sulking
10. Different views on having children
11. No mutual interests
12. Anger Issues
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Infidelity
2. Lying
3. Physical abuse
4. Addiction of a substance
5. Mental illness
6. Disinterest
7. No communication
8. Financial Problems
9. Silent Treatment/Sulking
10. Different views on having children
11. No mutual interests
12. Anger Issues​*13. Interfering relatives*


----------



## Sunny

13 delicious smells:

1.  Onions frying
2.


----------



## Patek24

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3.


----------



## Tish

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4.


----------



## tinytn

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5.


----------



## Citygirl

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8.


----------



## Patek24

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9.


----------



## Patek24

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9. Popcorn
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9. Popcorn
10. Jasmine
11


----------



## Sunny

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9. Popcorn
10. Jasmine
11 New-mown hay
12.


----------



## Patek24

Sunny said:


> 13 delicious smells:
> 
> 1. Onions frying
> 2. Bacon
> 3. Roast Chicken
> 4. Turkey in the oven
> 5. Coffee
> 6. Baking bread
> 7. Apple Pie
> 8. BBQ
> 9. Popcorn
> 10. Jasmine
> 11 New-mown hay
> 12.


Hmmm....new-mown hay....*delicious* smell?


----------



## Sunny

Patek24 said:


> Hmmm....new-mown hay....*delicious* smell?


Yes, many people think so. It's a fresh, delicious smell, similar to new-mown grass.


----------



## Patek24

Sunny said:


> Yes, many people think so. It's a fresh, delicious smell, similar to new-mown grass.


Agree.  I asked our neighborhood goat and cow, who both eat grass, and they said yes, it is a delicious smell indeed!


----------



## RubyK

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9. Popcorn
10. Jasmine
11 New-mown hay
12.Garlic
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 delicious smells:

1. Onions frying
2. Bacon
3. Roast Chicken
4. Turkey in the oven
5. Coffee
6. Baking bread
7. Apple Pie
8. BBQ
9. Popcorn
10. Jasmine
11 New-mown hay
12.Garlic
13. Eucalyptus trees


----------



## Sunny

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2.


----------



## Tish

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6.


----------



## Citygirl

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9.


----------



## StarSong

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9. Bad breath
10.


----------



## Citygirl

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9. Bad breath
10.Dirty Litter Box
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9. Bad breath
10.Dirty Litter Box
11.Stinky Socks 
12.


----------



## Patek24

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9. Bad breath
10.Dirty Litter Box
11.Stinky Socks
12. Cigarette smoke
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 not-so-delicious smells:

1. Skunk
2. Stink bug
3. Fox Poop
4. Gasoline
5. Rotten eggs
6. Sour Milk
7. Garbage
8. Wet dog
9. Bad breath
10.Dirty Litter Box
11.Stinky Socks
12. Cigarette smoke
13. Soured sponges or towels

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2.


----------



## Tish

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4.


----------



## StarSong

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7.


----------



## Patek24

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9.


----------



## StarSong

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9. Picture frames
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9. Picture frames
10. Telescope lenses
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9. Picture frames
10. Telescope lenses
11. Tumblers
12


----------



## Tish

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9. Picture frames
10. Telescope lenses
11. Tumblers
12. Hour Glass
13.


----------



## Patek24

Things that are often made of glass:

1. Jars
2. Glasses
3. Things that you drink wine out of
4. Mirrors
5. Windows
6. Vases
7. Windshield
8. Bottles
9. Picture frames
10. Telescope lenses
11. Tumblers
12. Hour Glass
13. Cell phone screen protectors

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1.  Betrayal
2.
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1.  Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4.


----------



## StarSong

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5.


----------



## tinytn

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6.


----------



## Tish

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7.


----------



## tinytn

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8.


----------



## StarSong

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9.


----------



## Patek24

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9. Divorce
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9. Divorce
10. Until recently, could be because they were gay
11.


----------



## Tish

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9. Divorce
10. Until recently, could be because they were gay
11. They like their own company
12.


----------



## JustBonee

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9. Divorce
10. Until recently, could be because they were gay
11. They like their own company
12. Only have to clean up after yourself
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Reasons why a man/woman is single at an older age:*

1. Betrayal
2. Death of a spouse
3. Hermit
4. By choice - happier single
5. Kids have finally moved out of the house!
6. They are not stupid.
7. Freedom to do as they please,,
8. They haven't come across someone they want to spend the rest of their lives with.
9. Divorce
10. Until recently, could be because they were gay
11. They like their own company
12. Only have to clean up after yourself
13. They smell


----------



## hollydolly

Heads  past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia 
2.


----------



## Sunny

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3.


----------



## StarSong

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4.


----------



## tinytn

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Donald Trump - America
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr  Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5.


----------



## tinytn

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia


----------



## hollydolly

NO AMERICA please... 


Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7.


----------



## Sunny

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8.  Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9.


----------



## StarSong

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8.  Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9. Xi Jinping - China
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8. Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9. Xi Jinping - China
10. Sergio Mattarella - Italy
11.


----------



## Sunny

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8. Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9. Xi Jinping - China
10. Sergio Mattarella - Italy
11. Emmanuel Macron - France
12.


----------



## Tish

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8. Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9. Xi Jinping - China
10. Sergio Mattarella - Italy
11. Emmanuel Macron - France
12. Julia Gillard
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Heads past or present ( prime ministers or Presidents ).. of any country outside the USA

1. Anthony Albanese - Australia
2. Boris Johnson - Great Britain
3. Justin Trudeau - Canada
4. Volodymyr Zelenskyy - Ukraine
5. Validimir Putin -Russia
6. Angela Merkel - Germany
7. Yair Lapid - Israel
8. Andrés Manuel López Obrador - Mexico
9. Xi Jinping - China
10. Sergio Mattarella - Italy
11. Emmanuel Macron - France
12. Julia Gillard
13.  Margaret Thatcher - UK


----------



## hollydolly

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring  Water
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7.


----------



## Tish

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9. Iced coffee
10.


----------



## StarSong

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9. Iced coffee
10. Ice cold beer
11.


----------



## tinytn

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9. Iced coffee
10. Ice cold beer
11. Malted Milk
12.


----------



## StarSong

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9. Iced coffee
10. Ice cold beer
11. Malted Milk
12. Sparkling water with a twist of lemon or lime
13.


----------



## Tish

Types of refreshing drinks for a hot day..

1. Ice cold Coke
2. Spring Water
3. Lemonade
4. Iced Tea
5. Pepsi
6. Buttermilk ( a Southern thing)
7. Coke
8. Root Beer Float
9. Iced coffee
10. Ice cold beer
11. Malted Milk
12. Sparkling water with a twist of lemon or lime
13. Thick shake

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05


----------



## Gemma

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07.


----------



## StarSong

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08.


----------



## JustBonee

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09. Drinking
10.


----------



## Tish

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09. Drinking
10. Raw Meat
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09. Drinking
10. Raw Meat
11. Over weight 
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09. Drinking
10. Raw Meat
11. Over weight
12. Processed food
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that are bad for you.*

01. Smoking
02. Sweets
03. Drunk Driving
04. Asbestos
05. Illegal drugs
06. Running with bad company
07. Fried food
08. Negative People
09. Drinking
10. Raw Meat
11. Over weight
12. Processed food
13. Cheating Spouses


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2.


----------



## Gemma

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4.

Like Quote
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9.


----------



## Patek24

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9. Ice Cream
10.


----------



## Gemma

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9. Ice Cream
10. Anything deep fried
11.


----------



## tinytn

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9. Ice Cream
10. Anything deep fried
11. Chocolate Pie with Whipped Cream topping
12.


----------



## Tish

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9. Ice Cream
10. Anything deep fried
11. Chocolate Pie with Whipped Cream topping
12. McDonalds
13.


----------



## Sunny

Foods you wouldn't eat on a weight loss Diet..

1. Butter
2. Candy Bars
3. Cake
4. Sugar
5. Anything with the word "diet" in front of it, with the exception of Diet Coke, which I happen to like.
6. Cookies
7. Chips
8. Cream sauces
9. Ice Cream
10. Anything deep fried
11. Chocolate Pie with Whipped Cream topping
12. McDonalds
13. Fries, or "chips" if you're in England


----------



## Sunny

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2.


----------



## StarSong

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3.


----------



## Tish

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II 
6.


----------



## Sunny

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8.


----------



## RadishRose

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9.


----------



## Tish

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9. Harriet
10.


----------



## Sunny

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9. Harriet
10. My Cousin Vinnie
11.


----------



## Patek24

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9. Harriet
10. My Cousin Vinnie
11. Midnight Express
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9. Harriet
10. My Cousin Vinnie
11. Midnight Express
12. Oklahoma
13.


----------



## Tish

Excellent movies that you wouldn't mind watching again if you could get them for free by streaming, or cable:

1. Angels in America
2. White Nights (an underrated movie featuring spectacular dancing by Mikhail Baryshnikov & Gregory Hines)
3. Rebecca
4. In the heat of the night
5. Godfather I & II
6. Lilies of the Field
7. Mississippi Burning
8. Like Water For Chocolate
9. Harriet
10. My Cousin Vinnie
11. Midnight Express
12. Oklahoma
13. The Expendables


*Books that have been turned into movies*

0.1 Wuthering Heights
0.2


----------



## Pink Biz

*Books that have been turned into movies*

0.1 Wuthering Heights
0.2. Pride and Prejudice
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Books that have been turned into movies*

0.1 Wuthering Heights
0.2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Gone Girl
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Books that have been turned into movies*

0.1 Wuthering Heights
0.2. Pride and Prejudice
3. Gone Girl
4. The Picture of Dorian Gray
5.


----------



## Gemma

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07


----------



## JustBonee

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The  Help
08.


----------



## StarSong

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The  Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09.


----------



## Citygirl

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09. Coma
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09. Coma
10.The Shining
11.


----------



## Tish

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09. Coma
10. The Shining
11. Misery
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09. Coma
10. The Shining
11. Misery
12. Silence of the Lambs
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Books that have been turned into movies*

01 Wuthering Heights
02. Pride and Prejudice
03. Gone Girl
04. The Picture of Dorian Gray
05. Where the Crawdads Sing
06. Carrie
07. The Help
08. Gone With the Wind
09. Coma
10. The Shining
11. Misery
12. Silence of the Lambs
13. The Haunting of Hill House


----------



## Sunny

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2.


----------



## tinytn

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3.


----------



## StarSong

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5.


----------



## Tish

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6.


----------



## Citygirl

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9.


----------



## Sunny

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9. Moth
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9. Moth
10. Butterfly
11.


----------



## StarSong

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9. Moth
10. Butterfly
11. Gnat
12.


----------



## Gemma

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9. Moth
10. Butterfly
11. Gnat
12. Flea
13.


----------



## Patek24

13 varieties of bugs

1. Fly
2. Lady bug
3. Cricket
4. Ant
5. Bee
6. Mosquito
7. Wasp
8. Beetle
9. Moth
10. Butterfly
11. Gnat
12. Flea
13. Cockroach

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2.
3.


----------



## StarSong

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3.


----------



## tinytn

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3.  Swimsuit 
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5.


----------



## tinytn

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8.


----------



## Tish

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9.


----------



## tinytn

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9. Bring some snacks
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9. Bring some snacks
10.Camera
11.


----------



## Gemma

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9. Bring some snacks
10.Camera
11. Cash
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9. Bring some snacks
10.Camera
11. Cash
12. Travel pillow
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Things to pack for a 2-week vacation:*

1. Clothes
2. Oral hygiene supplies
3. Swimsuit
4. Cell phone
5. Medications
6. Ipad
7. Hair Supplies
8. Charger
9. Bring some snacks
10.Camera
11. Cash
12. Travel pillow
13. Comfortable shoes

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1.  Lion - lioness
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5.


----------



## Tish

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6.


----------



## Sunny

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8.


----------



## StarSong

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9. Tigress
10,


----------



## Pink Biz

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9. Tigress
10. Steward ... Stewardess
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9. Tigress
10. Steward ... Stewardess
11. Prince - Princess
12.


----------



## StarSong

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9. Tigress
10. Steward ... Stewardess
11. Prince - Princess
12. Adulterer - Adulteress 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Words with an "ess" suffix to indicate female gender.

1. Lion - lioness
2. God - Goddess
3. Host - Hostess
4. Dutch -Dutchess
5. Heiress
6. Act - Actress
7. Wait- Waitress
8. Mister - Mistress
9. Tigress
10. Steward ... Stewardess
11. Prince - Princess
12. Adulterer - Adulteress
13. Murderer - Murderess


----------



## Sunny

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2.


----------



## StarSong

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4.


----------



## Tish

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5.  It's raining Men
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8


----------



## StarSong

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9.


----------



## Gemma

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9. Rock You Like A Hurricane—Scorpions
10.


----------



## Sunny

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9. Rock You Like A Hurricane—Scorpions
10. Too Darn Hot
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9. Rock You Like A Hurricane—Scorpions
10. Too Darn Hot
11. Shelter from the Storm
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9. Rock You Like A Hurricane—Scorpions
10. Too Darn Hot
11. Shelter from the Storm
12. Riders on the storm - The Doors
13.


----------



## Tish

Songs about the weather

1. Let it Snow
2. Sunshine Superman
3. September in the Rain
4. Rainy Day
5. It's raining Men
6. Stormy Weather
7. Lightenin' Strikes- Lou Christie
8. (You and Me and) Rain on the Roof - Lovin Spoonful
9. Rock You Like A Hurricane—Scorpions
10. Too Darn Hot
11. Shelter from the Storm
12. Riders on the storm - The Doors
13. Heatwave

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02.


----------



## JustBonee

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03.


----------



## Gemma

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04.


----------



## Owlivia

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05.


----------



## hollydolly

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06


----------



## JustBonee

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06.  Sue  Monk  Kidd
07.


----------



## Gemma

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama 
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09.


----------



## StarSong

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09. Celeste Ng
10.


----------



## Citygirl

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09. Celeste Ng
10. Mary Higgins Clark
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09. Celeste Ng
10. Mary Higgins Clark
11. Mary Shelley
12.


----------



## Gemma

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09. Celeste Ng
10. Mary Higgins Clark
11. Mary Shelley
12. Toni Morrison 
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Female book authors*

01. Anne Rice
02. Anne Tyler
03. Harper Lee
04. Emily Bronte
05. Danielle Steel
06. Sue Monk Kidd
07. Michelle Obama
08. J. K. Rowling
09. Celeste Ng
10. Mary Higgins Clark
11. Mary Shelley
12. Toni Morrison 
13. Agatha Christie


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens 

1. Rose
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3.


----------



## Tish

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6.


----------



## Sunny

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8.


----------



## StarSong

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8. Irises
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8. Irises
10. Hyacinths
11.


----------



## Tish

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8. Irises
10. Hyacinths
11. Sweet pea
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8. Irises
10. Hyacinths
11. Sweet pea
12. Lily of the Valley
13.


----------



## Sunny

Types of flowers commonly found in gardens

1. Rose
2. Petunia
3. Carnation
4. Honeysuckle
5. Gladioli
6. Tulips
7. Pansy
8. Irises
10. Hyacinths
11. Sweet pea
12. Lily of the Valley
13. Lilacs


----------



## Sunny

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3.


----------



## Sunny

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4.


----------



## Gemma

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5.


----------



## Tish

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7.


----------



## StarSong

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse.  The Godfather
8,


----------



## Sunny

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9.


----------



## Tish

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9. Good morning Vietnam - Good Morning Vietnam
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9. Good morning Vietnam - Good Morning Vietnam
10 I'm having an old friend for dinner – Silence of the Lambs
11.


----------



## StarSong

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9. Good morning Vietnam - Good Morning Vietnam
10 I'm having an old friend for dinner – Silence of the Lambs
11. You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, _Punk_? - Dirty Harry
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9. Good morning Vietnam - Good Morning Vietnam
10 I'm having an old friend for dinner – Silence of the Lambs
11. You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, _Punk_? - Dirty Harry
12. E.T Phone Home - ET 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Movie lines that will live on forever:

1. We're gonna need a bigger boat. (Jaws)
2. Toto I've got a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore - Wizard of Oz
3. We'll always have Paris - Casablanca
4. You can’t handle the truth - A Few Good Men
5. Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn - Gone with the Wind
6. May the force be with you - Star Wars
7. I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse. The Godfather
8, I never explain anything - Mary Poppins
9. Good morning Vietnam - Good Morning Vietnam
10 I'm having an old friend for dinner – Silence of the Lambs
11. You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, _Punk_? - Dirty Harry
12. E.T Phone Home - ET
13. I'll have what she's having. - When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Sunny

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2.


----------



## Tish

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders 
4.


----------



## StarSong

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders 
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5.


----------



## Sunny

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5.  I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5.  I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7.


----------



## StarSong

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5.  I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges?  We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8.


----------



## Tish

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9. Elementary Dear Watson - Sherlock Holmes
10.


----------



## Sunny

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9. Elementary Dear Watson - Sherlock Holmes
10. Just one more thing...  - Columbo
11.


----------



## StarSong

Let's do movie lines again. TV shows are OK too.

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9. Elementary Dear Watson - Sherlock Holmes
10. Just one more thing...  - Columbo
11. Love means never having to say you're sorry - Love Story
12.


----------



## Seren

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9. Elementary Dear Watson - Sherlock Holmes
10. Just one more thing...  - Columbo
11. Love means never having to say you're sorry - Love Story
12. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. - The Princess Bride


----------



## Sunny

1. You're traveling through another dimension - Twilight Zone
2. Space The Final frontier - Star Trek
3. Gerroutta my Pub - Eastenders
4. How *You *doin'? - Joey on Friends
5. I could have been a contender - On The Waterfront
6. Everytime a bell rings an angel gets it's wings - It's a Wonderful life
7. Badges? We don't need no stinking badges! - The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
8. Laugh it up, Fuzzball - Starwars
9. Elementary Dear Watson - Sherlock Holmes
10. Just one more thing... - Columbo
11. Love means never having to say you're sorry - Love Story
12. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. - The Princess Bride
13. I'm sorry, Dave.  I am not able to do that. - 2001, a Space Odyssey

Those were fun. Want to do it again?


----------



## Sunny

Let's see if we can come up with 13 more.

1. This looks like the beginning of a beauiful friendship. - Casablanca
2.


----------



## Ken N Tx

delete


----------



## hollydolly

Sorry..I've completely run out ...


----------



## Pink Biz

Me too


----------



## hollydolly

Let's start a new one... 

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4.


----------



## StarSong

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7.


----------



## Tish

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9.


----------



## JustBonee

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10. Microsoft
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10. Microsoft
11. 3M
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10. Microsoft
11. 3M
12. Tesla
13.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10. Microsoft
11. 3M
12. Tesla
13.


----------



## Sunny

Names of Technology companies.. from any field..

1. Apple
2. Samsung
3. Amazon
4. Hewlett-Packard
5. Sony
6. Comcast
7. Asus
8. Motorola
9. Dell
10. Microsoft
11. 3M
12. Tesla
13. Verizon


----------



## Sunny

Types of watercraft 

1. Canoe
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## JustBonee

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5.


----------



## Sunny

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6.


----------



## tinytn

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8.


----------



## Gemma

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9.


----------



## Sunny

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9. Water skis with power boat
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9. Water skis with power boat
10. Barge
11.


----------



## tinytn

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9. Water skis with power boat
10. Barge
11.Shrimp Boats
12.


----------



## Tish

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9. Water skis with power boat
10. Barge
11.Shrimp Boats
12. Half Cabin Cruiser
13.


----------



## Owlivia

Types of watercraft

1. Canoe
2. Yacht
3. Kayak
4. Sail Boat
5. Raft
6. Tug Boat
7. Narrowboat
8. Pontoon
9. Water skis with power boat
10. Barge
11.Shrimp Boats
12. Half Cabin Cruiser
13. Ocean Liner


----------



## Owlivia

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1.  Independence Day (July 4th)
2.


----------



## Sunny

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3.


----------



## StarSong

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4.


----------



## Sunny

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5.


----------



## Citygirl

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6.


----------



## JustBonee

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6.  Christmas Day
7.


----------



## hollydolly

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6.  Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8.


----------



## Tish

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9.


----------



## Owlivia

.


----------



## Owlivia

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9. Memorial Day - last Monday in May.
10.


----------



## JustBonee

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9. Memorial Day - last Monday in May.
10. Presidents' Day  (Feb - US)  
11.


----------



## Sunny

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9. Memorial Day - last Monday in May.
10. Presidents' Day (Feb - US)
11. National Wear Two Different Colored Shoes Day - May 3 (Just kidding, but there really is such a "day.")
12.


----------



## Tish

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9. Memorial Day - last Monday in May.
10. Presidents' Day (Feb - US)
11. National Wear Two Different Colored Shoes Day - May 3 (Just kidding, but there really is such a "day.")
12. ANZAC Day
13.


----------



## StarSong

National Public Holidays from wherever you live:

1. Independence Day (July 4th)
2. Thanksgiving (4th Thursday in November)
3. Martin Luther King Day (3rd Monday in January - his b-day was January 15)
4. New Year's Day - Jan. 1
5. Labor Day (first Monday of Sept.)
6. Christmas Day
7. Boxing Day
8. Australia day
9. Memorial Day - last Monday in May.
10. Presidents' Day (Feb - US)
11. National Wear Two Different Colored Shoes Day - May 3 (Just kidding, but there really is such a "day.")
12. ANZAC Day
13. Veteran's Day (November 11)

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1.  Monday,  Monday  - The Mamas and the Papas
2.


----------



## Owlivia

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4.


----------



## StarSong

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5.  Manic Monday  ~  Bangles
6.


----------



## Sunny

skip


----------



## Sunny

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn 
8.


----------



## Owlivia

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers
10.


----------



## Tish

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers
10. Monday Bloody Monday - Sixteen
11


----------



## Owlivia

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers
10. Monday Bloody Monday - Sixteen
11. Another Saturday Night - Sam Cooke
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers
10. Monday Bloody Monday - Sixteen
11. Another Saturday Night - Sam Cooke
12. Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue 
13.


----------



## StarSong

Hit songs with days of the week in the title:
1. Monday, Monday - The Mamas and the Papas
2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones
3. Pleasant Valley Sunday ... Monkees
4. Tuesday Afternoon - Moody Blues
5. Manic Monday ~ Bangles
6. Sunday Morning Coming Down - Johnny Cash
7. What are you doing Sunday - Tony Orlando and Dawn
8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago
9. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers
10. Monday Bloody Monday - Sixteen
11. Another Saturday Night - Sam Cooke
12. Dancing on a Saturday night - Barry Blue 
13. Friday on my Mind - Easybeats

Things people invest in: 
1.  Sports memorabilia
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4.


----------



## tinytn

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5.


----------



## Tish

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6.


----------



## StarSong

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9.


----------



## Sunny

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9. Broadway shows
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9. Broadway shows
10. Real Estate
11.


----------



## Sunny

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9. Broadway shows
10. Real Estate
11. Technology
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9. Broadway shows
10. Real Estate
11. Technology
12. Bonds
13.


----------



## Citygirl

Things people invest in:
1. Sports memorabilia
2. Bitcoin (?)
3. Gold
4. Silver
5. Stamps
6. Stocks
7. Art
8. CD's
9. Broadway shows
10. Real Estate
11.Technology
12. Bonds
13. 401K

Name 13 Mtn. ranges in World

1. Smoky Mountains
2.


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3.*


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. *


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. *


----------



## hollydolly

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
 4. Alps
5. Andes
6*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. *


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7.  Urals
8. *


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9.*


----------



## Tish

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9. Flinders
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9. Flinders
10. San Andres
11.*


----------



## Citygirl

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9. Flinders
10. San Andres
11. Pocono
12.*


----------



## StarSong

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9. Flinders
10. San Andres
11. Pocono
12. Sierra Nevadas
13.*


----------



## Sunny

*Name 13 Mtn.ranges in World

1.Smoky Mountains
2. Rocky
3. Himalayas
4. Alps
5. Andes
6. Appalachian
7. Urals
8. Blue Ridge
9. Flinders
10. San Andres
11. Pocono
12. Sierra Nevadas
13. Cascades*


----------



## Sunny

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2.


----------



## StarSong

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4,


----------



## Gemma

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5.  Blues
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5.  Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7.


----------



## Tish

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8.


----------



## StarSong

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9.


----------



## Gemma

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9. Classical
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9. Classical
10. Folk
11.


----------



## StarSong

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9. Classical
10. Folk
11. Death Metal (my boys were WAY into this genre)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9. Classical
10. Folk
11. Death Metal (my boys were WAY into this genre)
12. Bluegrass
13.


----------



## Sunny

Music genres:

1. Country Western
2. Rock and Roll
3. Soul
4. Jazz
5. Blues
6. Heavy Metal
7. Hip hop
8. Ragtime
9. Classical
10. Folk
11. Death Metal (my boys were WAY into this genre)
12. Bluegrass
13. Barber Shop Quartet


----------



## Sunny

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2.


----------



## StarSong

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3,


----------



## tinytn

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.


----------



## tinytn

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7.


----------



## Tish

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8.


----------



## Gemma

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9. Flip Flops
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9. Flip Flops
10. Trainers
11.


----------



## Pebbles

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9. Flip Flops
10. Trainers
11. Jelly Shoes
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9. Flip Flops
10. Trainers
11. Jelly Shoes
12. Mary Janes
13.


----------



## Pebbles

Types of shoes:

1. Walking
2. Ballet
3, High heels
4. Stilettos
5.Tennis Shoes
6.Sandals
7. Slippers
8. Baby Shoes
9. Flip Flops
10. Trainers
11. Jelly Shoes
12. Mary Janes
13. Gym Shoes


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie


----------



## hollydolly

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3.


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5.


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7.


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9.


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9. Strawberry Trifle
10.


----------



## StarSong

tems in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9. Strawberry Trifle
10. Fresh bread
11.


----------



## Sunny

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9. Strawberry Trifle
10. Fresh bread
11. Cupcakes
12.


----------



## Pebbles

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9. Strawberry Trifle
10. Fresh bread
11. Cupcakes
12. Vanilla Slice
13.


----------



## StarSong

Items in a Cake/Bakery Shop:

1. Cheese Pie
2. Bakewell Tart
3. Chocolate Eclair
4. Cottage Loaf
5. Ham Sandwich
6. Eccles Cake
7. Sausage Roll
8. Morning Rolls
9. Strawberry Trifle
10. Fresh bread
11. Cupcakes
12. Vanilla Slice
13. Brownies

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2.


----------



## Tish

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3.


----------



## Sunny

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.


----------



## tinytn

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Nylon
7.


----------



## Pebbles

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8.


----------



## Pebbles

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8. Wool
9. Felt
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8. Wool
9. Felt
10. Polyester
11.


----------



## StarSong

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8. Wool
9. Felt
10. Polyester
11. Fleece
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8. Wool
9. Felt
10. Polyester
11. Fleece
12. Terry towelling
13.


----------



## Pebbles

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Velvet
3. Satin
4.Rayon
5. Flannel
6. Silk
7. Linen
8. Wool
9. Felt
10. Polyester
11. Fleece
12. Terry towelling
13. Corduroy


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3.


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels


----------



## hollydolly

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5.


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6.


----------



## StarSong

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7.


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9.


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9. Saucepan Set
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9. Saucepan Set
10.Small appliances...toaster, blender, etc.
11.


----------



## Pebbles

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9. Saucepan Set
10.Small appliances...toaster, blender, etc.
11. Glassware
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9. Saucepan Set
10.Small appliances...toaster, blender, etc.
11.Glassware
12.Crystal Vase
13.


----------



## Sunny

Gifts Given For Wedding Presents:

1. Cutlery Set
2. Bedding
3. Towels
4. Amazon Vouchers
5. Kitchen Scales
6. Money (my go-to gift)
7. Dinnerware Set
8. Fiestaware
9. Saucepan Set
10.Small appliances...toaster, blender, etc.
11.Glassware
12.Crystal Vase
13. Dining room linens


----------



## Sunny

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4.


----------



## Tish

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5.


----------



## Sunny

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9. Walks in the woods
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9. Walks in the woods
10. Cozy evenings by the fire
11.


----------



## Tish

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9. Walks in the woods
10. Cozy evenings by the fire
11. Hot Cocoa
12


----------



## tinytn

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9. Walks in the woods
10. Cozy evenings by the fire
11. Hot Cocoa
12. Cooler weather
13.


----------



## Patek24

Things to like about autumn:

1. Crisp, cool air
2. Beautiful Colours
3. Halloween
4. Rain
5. Halloween fun
6. Chestnuts
7. New school year
8. New T.V. shows
9. Walks in the woods
10. Cozy evenings by the fire
11. Hot Cocoa
12. Cooler weather
13. Stylish outfits

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2.
3.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9. Magnifying Glass
10.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9. Magnifying Glass
10. Grabber tool for dropped items
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9. Magnifying Glass
10. Grabber tool for dropped items
11. Hearing aids
12.


----------



## Pebbles

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9. Magnifying Glass
10. Grabber tool for dropped items
11. Hearing aids
12. Handrails indoors
13.


----------



## Tish

*Things that older people need and/or use that they didn't when they were younger:*

1. Dentures
2. Walking stick
3. Grip bottle opener
4. Home Help
5. Medication
6. Dwellings on the ground floor
7. Mobility Scooter
8. Zimmer Frame
9. Magnifying Glass
10. Grabber tool for dropped items
11. Hearing aids
12. Handrails indoors
13. Glasses

*Things you do around the house*

0.1 Dust
0.2


----------



## StarSong

*Things you do around the house*

01. Dust
02. Laundry
03.


----------



## Patek24

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4.


----------



## Gemma

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5.


----------



## Owlivia

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7.


----------



## Sunny

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8.


----------



## StarSong

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9. Decorate
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9. Decorate
10. Arrange clothing in closets
11.

Star,  about no. 8, could I get you here to clean mine?


----------



## Pink Biz

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9. Decorate
10. Arrange clothing in closets
11. Wash dishes
12.


----------



## JustBonee

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9. Decorate
10. Arrange clothing in closets
11. Wash dishes
12. Dance
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things you do around the house*

1. Dust
2. Laundry
3. Mop
4. Cook
5. Sing
6. Vacuum
7. Load and unload the dishwasher
8. Clean bathrooms
9. Decorate
10. Arrange clothing in closets
11. Wash dishes
12. Dance
13. hang Pictures


----------



## hollydolly

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen 

1. *Mama Mia  ( seen)
2.


----------



## Owlivia

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3.


----------



## Tish

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats


----------



## StarSong

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats
4. Phantom (seen)
5.


----------



## Sunny

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6.


----------



## hollydolly

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

 1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book or Mormon ( not seen yet)
7.


----------



## Tish

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book or Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8.


----------



## StarSong

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

 1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen) 
9.  

@hollydolly, Book of Mormon is quite funny and has a lot of great music.


----------



## hollydolly

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen)
9. West-side Story (seen)
10.


----------



## Sunny

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen)
9. West-side Story (seen)
10. The Music Man (seen)
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen)
9. West-side Story (seen)
10. The Music Man (seen)
11. Elepant Man (seen - with Bowie!)
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

 1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen)
9. West-side Story (seen)
10. The Music Man (seen)
11. Elepant Man (seen - with Bowie!)
12. Hair 
13.


----------



## Tish

*West End / Broadway Shows, you've seen or Wish you'd seen

1. *Mama Mia ( seen)
2. A Chorus Line -seen
3. Cats( seen)
4. Phantom (seen)
5. Ragtime (saw it in Ford's Theatre)
6. Book of Mormon ( not seen yet)
7. Fiddler on the roof ( seen)
8. Cabaret (seen)
9. West-side Story (seen)
10. The Music Man (seen)
11. Elepant Man (seen - with Bowie!)
12. Hair
13. Les Misérables ( Seen)

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03.


----------



## tinytn

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04.


----------



## Gemma

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05.


----------



## JustBonee

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding  Dong,  Texas
06.


----------



## tinytn

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07.


----------



## hollydolly

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08


----------



## tinytn

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09.


----------



## Tish

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09. Ding-A-Ding
10.


----------



## Owlivia

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09. Ding-A-Ding
10. Newcomerstown, OH
11.


----------



## Gemma

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09. Ding-A-Ding
10. Newcomerstown, OH
11. Hop Bottom, PA
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09. Ding-A-Ding
10. Newcomerstown, OH
11. Hop Bottom, PA
12. Intercourse, PA
13.


----------



## Owlivia

*Unusual Town Names*

01. Wee Waa, N.S.W. AU
02. Bone Gap, Illinois (USA)
03. Bacon Level, Alabama
04. Buttzville, NJ
05. Ding Dong, Texas
06. Normal, Illinois
07. Nasty - England
08. Soda Springs , Idaho
09. Ding-A-Ding
10. Newcomerstown, OH
11. Hop Bottom, PA
12. Intercourse, PA
13. Loveladies, NJ


----------



## Owlivia

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1.  Polka Dots
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1.  Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3


----------



## StarSong

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1.  Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1.  Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5.


----------



## Tish

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8.


----------



## tinytn

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9.


----------



## Owlivia

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9. Paisley
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9. Paisley
10. Herringbone
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9. Paisley
10. Herringbone
11. Embroidery
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Stitches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9. Paisley
10. Herringbone
11. Embroidery
12. Crochet
13.


----------



## Tish

titches, Weaves, or Patterns in Textiles

1. Polka Dots
2. Houndstooth
3. Plaid
4. Check
5. Chevron
6. Jacquard
7. Pleats
8. Nylon
9. Paisley
10. Herringbone
11. Embroidery
12. Crochet
13. Lace

*Things you were gifted when you got married.*

01. Crystal Vase
02.


----------



## Citygirl

*Things you were gifted when you got married.*

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03.


----------



## Owlivia

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05


----------



## tinytn

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06.


----------



## Tish

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08.


----------



## Gemma

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09. Place Mats
10.


----------



## Tish

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09. Place Mats
10. Cutlery
11.


----------



## Owlivia

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09. Place Mats
10. Cutlery
11. Food Processor
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09. Place Mats
10. Cutlery
11. Food Processor
12. Crystal Fruit Bowl
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you were gifted when you got married:

01. Crystal Vase
02. Toaster
03. Money
04. Embroidered Pillowcases
05. A very large check!
06. Towels
07. Electric Blanket
08. Blender
09. Place Mats
10. Cutlery
11. Food Processor
12. Crystal Fruit Bowl
13. Table linens


----------



## Sunny

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3.


----------



## tinytn

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4.


----------



## Sunny

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5..


----------



## Pink Biz

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6.


----------



## tinytn

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain 
7.


----------



## Gemma

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9.


----------



## Tish

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10


----------



## RadishRose

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10. Helicopters
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10. Helicopters
11. Snow
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10. Helicopters
11. Snow
12. Kites
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things up in the sky:

1. Drones
2. Stars
3. Airplanes
4. Clouds
5. Superman
6. Rain
7. Birds
8. Sun
9. Moon
10. Helicopters
11. Snow
12. Kites
13.Balloons

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3.


----------



## Owlivia

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5


----------



## Sunny

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7.


----------



## tinytn

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Name13 card games,

1.Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9.


----------



## Tish

Name13 card games,

1. Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9. Euchre 
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Name13 card games,

1. Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9. Euchre
10.Kings in the Corner
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Name13 card games,

1. Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9. Euchre
10.Kings in the Corner
11. Gin Rummy
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Name13 card games,

1. Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9. Euchre
10.Kings in the Corner
11. Gin Rummy
12. Solitaire
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Name13 card games,

1. Spades
2. Hearts
3. Old Maid
4. Trumps
5 Bridge
6. Play Nine
7. Poker
8. Canasta
9. Euchre
10.Kings in the Corner
11. Gin Rummy
12. Solitaire
13. Pinochle


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
 2. Spiced  hot cider
3.*


----------



## Tish

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5.*


----------



## tinytn

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples*
6.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8*


----------



## StarSong

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9.  *


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9. Pumpkin  Bread
10.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9. Pumpkin Bread
10. Pumpkin Spice Latte
11.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9. Pumpkin Bread
10. Pumpkin Spice Latte
 11. Rhubarb and custard 
12.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9. Pumpkin Bread
10. Pumpkin Spice Latte
11. Rhubarb and custard
12. Roast turkey
13.*


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Autumn Foods/Beverages

1. Apple Crumble
2. Spiced hot cider
3. Apple Pie
4. Pumpkin pie
5. Taffy Apples
6. Butternut Squash
7. Home-made soup
8. Homemade bread
9. Pumpkin Bread
10. Pumpkin Spice Latte
11. Rhubarb and custard
12. Roast turkey
13. Corn chowder*


----------



## Pink Biz

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1.  Westminster Abbey
2.


----------



## Owlivia

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5.


----------



## Sunny

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6.


----------



## StarSong

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8.


----------



## tinytn

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9. Madame Tussauds 
10.


----------



## Tish

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9. Madame Tussauds
10. Buckingham Palace
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9. Madame Tussauds
10. Buckingham Palace
11. The London Eye
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9. Madame Tussauds
10. Buckingham Palace
11. The London Eye
12. Marble Arch where the soapbox speakers opine on Sunday mornings
13.


----------



## Owlivia

13 London UK Tourist Attractions

1. Westminster Abbey
2. Victoria and Albert Museum
3. British Museum
4. Big Ben
5. Hyde Park
6. Changing of the guard
7. Harrod's
8. London Bridge
9. Madame Tussauds
10. Buckingham Palace
11. The London Eye
12. Marble Arch where the soapbox speakers opine on Sunday mornings
13. Kensington Gardens


----------



## Owlivia

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year

01.  Happy I was now a teen.  Being 12 was a very long year.  lol
02.


----------



## StarSong

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year

01. Happy I was now a teen.  Being 12 was a very long year.  lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty.  13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.  
03.


----------



## Sunny

Ye gads, I have enough trouble remembering last year!


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> Ye gads, I have enough trouble remembering last year!


@Owlivia, would you be okay with changing this to a happy memory from our teen years?


----------



## hollydolly

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year

01. Happy I was now a teen.  Being 12 was a very long year.  lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty.  13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.  
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04


----------



## Tish

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year

01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04. Started a journal
05.


----------



## Owlivia

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year

01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04. Started a journal
05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
06.


----------



## hollydolly

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year

01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04. Started a journal
05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
06. At 13 I got my first pair of Bellbottoms for my birthday from my granny 
07


----------



## StarSong

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year

01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04. Started a journal
05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
06. At 13 I got my first pair of Bellbottoms for my birthday from my granny 
07. At 15 I went on my first official date.  He became my first BF, my first love.
08.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing more from me either sorry..


----------



## StarSong

A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year

01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
04. Started a journal
05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
06. At 13 I got my first pair of Bellbottoms for my birthday from my granny
07. At 15 I went on my first official date.  He became my first BF, my first love.

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.  *
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car.  FREEDOM!!!
09.


----------



## Tish

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.*
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car. FREEDOM!!!
09. My first time at a disco
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.*
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car. FREEDOM!!!
09. My first time at a disco
10. My first holiday with my friend and her parents
11.


----------



## Citygirl

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.*
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car. FREEDOM!!!
09. My first time at a disco
10. My first holiday with my friend and her parents
11. My Dad took me for my driver's test cause he knew it was so important for me to be in there on my 16th birthday.
12.


----------



## Owlivia

Message 10,034:


Owlivia said:


> A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year
> 
> 01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
> 02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
> 03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
> 04. Started a journal
> 05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
> 06.



Message 10,039


StarSong said:


> A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year
> 
> 01. Happy I was now a teen. Being 12 was a very long year. lol
> 02. I reached into my recollections and came up empty. 13 just wasn't a particularly memorable year for me.
> 03. 13th birthday gold signet ring gift
> 04. Started a journal
> 05. When I was 16, I flew on a plane for the first time- during a bad        thunderstorm which made it quite memorable.
> 06. At 13 I got my first pair of Bellbottoms for my birthday from my granny
> 07. At 15 I went on my first official date.  He became my first BF, my first love.
> 
> *I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.  *
> 08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car.  FREEDOM!!!
> 09.



@StarSong    As you can see, I added to the title and scope of this current Bakers Dozen:

"A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year" back in post 10,034.


----------



## StarSong

Owlivia said:


> Message 10,034:
> 
> 
> Message 10,039
> 
> 
> @StarSong    As you can see, I added to the title and scope of this current Bakers Dozen:
> 
> "A Favorite or Special Memory From Your 13th Year or Any Teenage Year" back in post 10,034.


Sorry.  For some reason I didn't notice the change - obviously I wasn't paying full attention.  Totally my bad.  
Thank you for amending it.

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.*
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car. FREEDOM!!!
09. My first time at a disco
10. My first holiday with my friend and her parents
11. My Dad took me for my driver's test cause he knew it was so important for me to be in there on my 16th birthday.
12. Turning 18 made meant legal adulthood.  A very important milestone for me.  
13.


----------



## Tish

*I vote to amend this to any special teen memory.*
08. At 17, I got my driver's license and bought my first car. FREEDOM!!!
09. My first time at a disco
10. My first holiday with my friend and her parents
11. My Dad took me for my driver's test cause he knew it was so important for me to be in there on my 16th birthday.
12. Turning 18 made meant legal adulthood. A very important milestone for me.
13. First Car 18

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03


----------



## JustBonee

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04.


----------



## StarSong

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06.


----------



## Citygirl

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07.


----------



## Tish

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08.


----------



## hollydolly

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09


----------



## Pinky

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09. National Geographic
10.


----------



## Gemma

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09. National Geographic
10. Taste of Home
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09. National Geographic
10. Taste of Home
11. Bon Appetit
12.


----------



## Sunny

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09. National Geographic
10. Taste of Home
11. Bon Appetit
12. Newsweek
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Magazines*

01. Woman's Weekly
02. The Lady
03. Time
04. US News & World Reports
05. Vogue
06. People
07. Vanity Fair
08. Cosmopolitan
09. National Geographic
10. Taste of Home
11. Bon Appetit
12. Newsweek
13. Rolling Stone

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4.


----------



## StarSong

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7.


----------



## Gemma

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8.


----------



## tinytn

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9.


----------



## Tish

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9. The four tops
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9. The four tops
10. The Alan Parsons Project
11.


----------



## StarSong

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9. The four tops
10. The Alan Parsons Project
11. The Byrds
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9. The four tops
10. The Alan Parsons Project
11. The Byrds
12. The Hollies
13.


----------



## StarSong

Bands that are almost always referred to using "The" as their first word:

1. The Beatles
2. The Who
3. The Dixie Chicks
4. The Beach Boys
5. The Band 
6. The Iron Maiden
7. The Kinks
8. The Commodores
9. The four tops
10. The Alan Parsons Project
11. The Byrds
12. The Hollies
13. The Rolling Stones

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1.  AC/DC
2.


----------



## Sunny

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4.


----------



## StarSong

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company 
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7.


----------



## Tish

Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8.


----------



## Sunny

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9.


----------



## StarSong

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9. Metallica
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)*

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9. Metallica
10. Status Quo
11.


----------



## Sunny

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9. Metallica
10. Status Quo
11. Celtic Thunder
12. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

*Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)*

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9. Metallica
10. Status Quo
11. Celtic Thunder
12. ZZ Top
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Bands that are never referred to using "The" as their first word (not including bands named after people or places, so Lynyrd Skynyrd or Alabama wouldn't count, but KISS would)*

1. AC/DC
2. Queen
3. Cream
4. Big Brother and the Holding Company
5. Steely Dan
6. R.E.M.
7. Kiss
8. Foo Fighters
9. Metallica
10. Status Quo
11. Celtic Thunder
12. ZZ Top
13. Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly

No humans, parts of the body  or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2.


----------



## Sunny

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3.


----------



## Gemma

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4.


----------



## Tish

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5.


----------



## JustBonee

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6.


----------



## Citygirl

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7.


----------



## Sassycakes

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7.  Money
8.


----------



## hollydolly

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7.  Money
8. Internet
9.


----------



## Sunny

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7. Money
8. Internet
9. Cell phone
10.


----------



## tinytn

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7. Money
8. Internet
9. Cell phone
10. Air conditioning
11.


----------



## Citygirl

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7. Money
8. Internet
9. Cell phone
10. Air conditioning
11. Heat
12.


----------



## hollydolly

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7. Money
8. Internet
9. Cell phone
10. Air conditioning
11. Heat
12. Specs
13.


----------



## Tish

No humans, parts of the body or pets... things you would find it hard to live without..

1. House
2. Food
3. A Bath
4. Shoes
5. Water
6. Refrigerator
7. Money
8. Internet
9. Cell phone
10. Air conditioning
11. Heat
12. Specs
13. Car

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03


----------



## Gemma

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04.


----------



## Sunny

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06.


----------



## JustBonee

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers 
08


----------



## Tish

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09. Shampoo
10.


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09. Shampoo
10. Cleaning supplies
11.


----------



## Seren

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09. Shampoo
10. Cleaning supplies
11. Waterproof Radio
12.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09. Shampoo
10. Cleaning supplies
11. Waterproof Radio
12. Vanity 
13.


----------



## StarSong

*Things in your bathroom*

01. Makeup
02. Towels
03. Mirror
04. Shower
05. Dental hygiene supplies
06. Clothes Tree
07. Vase with flowers
08. Tweezers
09. Shampoo
10. Cleaning supplies
11. Waterproof Radio
12. Vanity 
13. Magnifying mirror

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.  
1.  A bathrobe
2.


----------



## Sunny

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3.


----------



## tinytn

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4.


----------



## Tish

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing  Machine
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8


----------



## Seren

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9. Old Photo albums
10.


----------



## Sunny

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9. Old Photo albums
10. 90% of the CD's sitting on the shelf
11.


----------



## StarSong

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9. Old Photo albums
10. 90% of the CD's sitting on the shelf
11. Nearly all of my jewelry
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9. Old Photo albums
10. 90% of the CD's sitting on the shelf
11. Nearly all of my jewelry
12. Computer  Printer ( I just copy to cell phone)
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you own and never use but are unlikely to get rid of anytime soon.
1. A bathrobe
2. Old, classic books, some of them going back to college days
3. Old Coin collection
4. Stamp collection
5. Sewing Machine
6. Label Makers
7. Laminating machine
8. Chop Sticks
9. Old Photo albums
10. 90% of the CD's sitting on the shelf
11. Nearly all of my jewelry
12. Computer Printer ( I just copy to cell phone)
13. Knitting needles of all sizes


----------



## Sunny

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2.


----------



## StarSong

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3.


----------



## Gemma

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4.


----------



## Tish

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5.


----------



## tinytn

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7.


----------



## Sunny

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8.


----------



## Gemma

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
10.


----------



## StarSong

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
10. Synchronized swimming
11.


----------



## Gemma

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
10. Synchronized swimming
11. Horse racing 
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
10. Synchronized swimming
11. Horse racing 
12. Javelin Throwing
13.


----------



## Citygirl

Sports that you have no interest in

1. Wrestling
2. Boxing
3. Golf
4. Softball
5. Swimming
6. Soccer
7. Football
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
8. Cycling
9. Badminton
10. Synchronized swimming
11. Horse racing
12. Javelin Throwing
13. Volleyball


13 natural disasters


----------



## Citygirl

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2.


----------



## StarSong

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3.


----------



## Sunny

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake 
3. Tsunami
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake 
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5.


----------



## StarSong

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake 
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6.


----------



## Citygirl

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8.


----------



## tinytn

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption 
9.


----------



## JustBonee

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption 
9. Ice Storm
10.


----------



## Tish

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption
9. Ice Storm
10. Mud Slide
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption
9. Ice Storm
10. Mud Slide
11. "Novel" viruses that suddenly appear
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption
9. Ice Storm
10. Mud Slide
11. "Novel" viruses that suddenly appear
12. Cyclone
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 natural disasters

1. flood
2. Earthquake
3. Tsunami
4. Tornado
5. Wildfire
6. Hurricane
7. Avalanche
8. Volcano eruption
9. Ice Storm
10. Mud Slide
11. "Novel" viruses that suddenly appear
12. Cyclone
13. Global warming


----------



## Sunny

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2.


----------



## Citygirl

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4.


----------



## Gemma

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6.


----------



## Gemma

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7.


----------



## JustBonee

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8.


----------



## StarSong

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9. Swings
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9. Swings
10. Chair-o-plane
11.


----------



## tinytn

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9. Swings
10. Chair-o-plane
11. Couch
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9. Swings
10. Chair-o-plane
11. Couch
12. Electric seated scooter
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 kinds of things designed to be sat on

1. Folding garden chair
2. Bench
3. Derrière
4. Horse
5. Sofa
6. The floor
7. Saddle
8. Stool
9. Swings
10. Chair-o-plane
11. Couch
12. Electric seated scooter
13. Most amusement park rides

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes: 

1. Sandwich


----------



## hollydolly

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes: 

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4.


----------



## StarSong

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6.


----------



## tinytn

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7.


----------



## Tish

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9.


----------



## tinytn

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9. PBJ Sandwiches
10.


----------



## StarSong

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9. PBJ Sandwiches
10. Quesadillas 
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9. PBJ Sandwiches
10. Quesadillas 
11.  Veggie Omelette
12.


----------



## tinytn

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9. PBJ Sandwiches
10. Quesadillas
11. Veggie Omelette
12.BLT sandwich
13.


----------



## Sunny

Meals you can assemble or prepare in under ten minutes:

1. Sandwich
2. Cheese on toast
3. Scrambled or fried eggs
4. Cold or hot cereal/porridge
5. Veggie Salad
6. French Toast
7. Hotdogs
8. Pancakes
9. PBJ Sandwiches
10. Quesadillas
11. Veggie Omelette
12.BLT sandwich
13. Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Sunny

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2.


----------



## Tish

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3.


----------



## StarSong

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support 
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. 

Like Quote Reply


----------



## Pink Biz

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8.


----------



## StarSong

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9. Software Developer
10.


----------



## Owlivia

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9. Software Developer
10.  Manicurist
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9. Software Developer
10.  Manicurist
11. Vision Mixer
12.


----------



## Sunny

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9. Software Developer
10. Manicurist
11. Vision Mixer
12. Writer/Journalist
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## hollydolly

Jobs mostly done sitting at a desk

1. Receptionist
2. Data entry
3. Telephone technical support
4. Website designer
5. Bookkeeping
6. Call center representative
7. Estate Agent
8. Stockbroker
9. Software Developer
10. Manicurist
11. Vision Mixer
12. Writer/Journalist
13. Lighting Director


----------



## hollydolly

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2.


----------



## Gemma

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4.


----------



## Gemma

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9.


----------



## Tish

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9. Plum
10.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9. Plum
10.Figs
11.


----------



## StarSong

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9. Plum
10.Figs
11. Grapefruit
12.


----------



## tinytn

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9. Plum
10.Figs
11. Grapefruit
12. Banana
13.


----------



## Sunny

Fruits of trees...including nuts

1. Cherry
2. Chestnut
3. Walnut
4. Peach
5. Apple
6. Orange
7. Pear
8. Avocado
9. Plum
10.Figs
11. Grapefruit
12. Banana
13. Date


----------



## Sunny

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand


----------



## StarSong

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3.


----------



## JustBonee

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6.


----------



## Tish

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbits
7.


----------



## Citygirl

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbits
7. Saw
8.


----------



## hollydolly

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbits
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9.


----------



## StarSong

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbits
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9. Cape
10.


----------



## Citygirl

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbitts
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9. Cape
10.Box
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbitts
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9. Cape
10.Box
11.Scarves
12.


----------



## tinytn

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbitts
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9. Cape
10.Box
11.Scarves
12.Cups and Balls
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 props/costumes used by magicians

1. Wand
2. Table
3. Coins
4. Top Hat
5. Cards
6. Rabbitts
7. Saw
8. White gloves
9. Cape
10.Box
11.Scarves
12.Cups and Balls
13. Flashing lights


----------



## Sunny

13 things we use smart phones for

1.  Phone calls
2.


----------



## Citygirl

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3.


----------



## Tish

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4.  Talking to friends
5.


----------



## StarSong

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting 
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6.  GPS instructions when we are driving
7.

(Sassycakes, talking to friends and phone calls are basically the same thing. So I changed "phone calls" to Business phone calls.)


----------



## StarSong

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8.


----------



## tinytn

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9. Weather Updates
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9. Weather Updates
10. Playing games
11.


----------



## JustBonee

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9. Weather Updates
10. Playing games
11. News Reports
12.


----------



## Sunny

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9. Weather Updates
10. Playing games
11. News Reports
12. Internet connection
13.


----------



## StarSong

13 things we use smart phones for

1. Business phone calls
2. Pay Bills
3. Taking Photos
4. Talking to friends
5. Texting
6. GPS instructions when we are driving
7. As clocks/alarm clocks
8. Emergenices
9. Weather Updates
10. Playing games
11. News Reports
12. Internet connection
13. Camera

Things you generally see only in rural settings:
1. Barns


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4.


----------



## tinytn

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mail box on a post 
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mail box on a post 
5. Grain  Elevator
6.


----------



## Tish

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7.


----------



## Sunny

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator 
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9. Watering Trough
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9. Watering Trough
10. Sheep
11


----------



## JustBonee

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9. Watering Trough
10. Sheep
11. Silo
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9. Watering Trough
10. Sheep
11. Silo
12. Woodland
13.


----------



## Sunny

Things you generally see only in rural settings:

1. Barns
2. Cows
3. Farm Machinery
4. Mailbox on a post
5. Grain Elevator
6. Kangaroos
7. Horses
8. Fruit/veg stands
9. Watering Trough
10. Sheep
11. Silo
12. Woodland
13. Plow


----------



## Sunny

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2.


----------



## Tish

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3.


----------



## RadishRose

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4.


----------



## tinytn

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6.


----------



## StarSong

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7.


----------



## Sunny

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9


----------



## Sunny

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9. Satin
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9. Satin
10. Jute
11.


----------



## Tish

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9. Satin
10. Jute
11. Suede 
12.


----------



## StarSong

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9. Satin
10. Jute
11. Suede 
12. Fleece
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Types of fabrics:

1. Cotton
2. Wool
3. Silk
4. Rayon
5. Nylon
6. Velvet
7. Linen
8. Tweed
9. Satin
10. Jute
11. Suede 
12. Fleece
13. Polyester


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger 
2.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger 
2. Robert Redford
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger 
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas  Cage
4.


----------



## Gemma

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5.


----------



## tinytn

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7.


----------



## tinytn

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9.


----------



## Tish

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9. Charlie Hunnam
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9. Charlie Hunnam
10.Gary Oldman
11.


----------



## JustBonee

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9. Charlie Hunnam
10.Gary Oldman
11. Jack Nicholson
12.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9. Charlie Hunnam
10.Gary Oldman
11. Jack Nicholson
12. Tom Hanks
13.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite Male Actors

1. Rod Steiger
2. Robert Redford
3. Nicolas Cage
4. Robert De Niro
5. Jeff Bridges
6. Ray Liotta
7. John Wayne
8. Cary Grant
9. Charlie Hunnam
10.Gary Oldman
11. Jack Nicholson
12. Tom Hanks
13. Denzel Washington

You know you're getting old when: 
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2.


----------



## tinytn

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3.


----------



## hollydolly

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4.


----------



## Gemma

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5.


----------



## Tish

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6.


----------



## JustBonee

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7.


----------



## Sunny

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8.


----------



## hollydolly

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9.


----------



## tinytn

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9. Your hair is getting grayer
10.


----------



## hollydolly

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9. Your hair is getting grayer
10. You'd rather watch Tv than go out on a Saturday night
11.


----------



## Sunny

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9. Your hair is getting grayer
10. You'd rather watch Tv than go out on a Saturday night
11. You don't recognize any of the currently popular songs or singers
12.


----------



## StarSong

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9. Your hair is getting grayer
10. You'd rather watch Tv than go out on a Saturday night
11. You don't recognize any of the currently popular songs or singers
12. Almost none of your contemporaries has any living parents.
13.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

You know you're getting old when:
1. You only wear high heels at formal events, if then
2. You begin to forget things
3. You have a different pain every day
4. Require less hours of sleep than when one was younger.
5. Some foods do not agree with you anymore
6. Bedtime comes earlier than in the past
7. You keep saying things like, "What's wrong with kids today?"
8. Night blindness when driving
9. Your hair is getting grayer
10. You'd rather watch Tv than go out on a Saturday night
11. You don't recognize any of the currently popular songs or singers
12. Almost none of your contemporaries has any living parents.
13. You have almost no living contemporaries

Modern day marvels:

1. The internet


----------



## tinytn

Modern day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3.


----------



## StarSong

Modern day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long distance and international phone calls
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Modern day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long distance and international phone calls
4. Self check-outs in stores.
5.


----------



## Tish

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6.


----------



## StarSong

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car.  I'd be lost without it.  Literally.  I was always lost without it.  Sometimes with it, but not as often.  
7.


----------



## Sunny

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8.


----------



## tinytn

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8., I- Phones
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10.


----------



## tinytn

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10.Electric Cars
11.


----------



## Owlivia

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10.  Microwave Ovens
11.


----------



## tinytn

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10. Microwave Ovens
11. Air Fryer Oven
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10. Microwave Ovens
11. Air Fryer Oven
12. Drones
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Modern-day marvels:

1. The internet
2. Outer Space Flights
3. Free long-distance and international phone calls
4. Self-check-outs in stores.
5. ATM
6. GPS in my car. I'd be lost without it. Literally. I was always lost without it. Sometimes with it, but not as often. 
7. Vaccines to prevent, and drugs to cure many diseases
8. I-Phones
9. EKG from home
10. Microwave Ovens
11. Air Fryer Oven
12. Drones
13. Internet Shopping


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5.


----------



## Sassycakes

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6.


----------



## Tish

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9.


----------



## StarSong

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9. Elvis Presley, who really did have a terrific voice.  
10,


----------



## Pink Biz

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9. Elvis Presley, who really did have a terrific voice.
10. Tom Jones
11.


----------



## Tish

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9. Elvis Presley, who really did have a terrific voice.
10. Tom Jones
11. Jonathan Antoine


----------



## hollydolly

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9. Elvis Presley, who really did have a terrific voice.
10. Tom Jones
11. Jonathan Antoine
12. Paolo Nuttini 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Favourite singers

1. James Taylor
2. Ella Fitzgerald
3. Louis Armstrong
4. Patsy Cline
5. Dean Martin
6. Sully Erna
7. Neil Diamond
8. Linda Ronstadt
9. Elvis Presley, who really did have a terrific voice.
10. Tom Jones
11. Jonathan Antoine
12. Paolo Nuttini
13. Nat King Cole


----------



## Sunny

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2.


----------



## StarSong

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3.


----------



## Tish

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4.


----------



## Sunny

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs.  Patmore  (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5.


----------



## StarSong

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs.  Patmore  (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton) 
6.


----------



## Tish

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)


----------



## Sunny

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8.


----------



## StarSong

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9.


----------



## Sunny

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9. Cousin Isobel Crawley Grey (Downton Abbey)
10.


----------



## Tish

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9. Cousin Isobel Crawley Grey (Downton Abbey)
10. Agnes van Rhijn ( The Gilded Age)


----------



## Sunny

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9. Cousin Isobel Crawley Grey (Downton Abbey)
10. Agnes van Rhijn ( The Gilded Age)
11. Victoria (Victoria the Queen, Netflix)
12. 

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9. Cousin Isobel Crawley Grey (Downton Abbey)
10. Agnes van Rhijn ( The Gilded Age)
11. Victoria (Victoria the Queen, Netflix)
12. Simon Basset, Duke of Hastings (played by the gorgeous René-Jean Page in Bridgerton)
13.


----------



## Tish

Characters from a TV series about the British upper class (upstairs or downstairs characters)

1. Dowager Countess Violet Crawley
2. Lady Rose MacClare (Downton Abbey)
3. Lady Agnes ( Up Stairs Down Stairs)
4. Mrs. Patmore (Cook in Downton Abbey)
5. Lady Danbury (Bridgerton)
6. Earl of Brockenhurst (Belgravia)
7. Mr. Hudson (butler in Upstairs, Downstairs)
8. Queen Elizabeth (Netflix's The Queen)
9. Cousin Isobel Crawley Grey (Downton Abbey)
10. Agnes van Rhijn ( The Gilded Age)
11. Victoria (Victoria the Queen, Netflix)
12. Simon Basset, Duke of Hastings (played by the gorgeous René-Jean Page in Bridgerton)
13. Lord Anthony Bridgerton (Bridgerton)


*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03


----------



## Citygirl

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04.


----------



## tinytn

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05.


----------



## JustBonee

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy  Drew
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy  Drew
06. Inspector frost
07


----------



## StarSong

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy  Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08.


----------



## Sunny

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09. Philip Marlowe
10.


----------



## JustBonee

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09. Philip Marlowe
10. The Hardy  Boys
11.


----------



## StarSong

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09. Philip Marlowe
10. The Hardy  Boys
11. Magnum, P.I.  
12.


----------



## Tish

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09. Philip Marlowe
10. The Hardy Boys
11. Magnum, P.I.
12. Inspector Jacques Clouseau
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Fictional Detectives and Policeman/women*

01. Dick Tracy
02. Sherlock Holmes
03. Lt. Kojak
04. Miss Marple
05. Nancy Drew
06. Inspector frost
07. Columbo
08. Hercule Poirot
09. Philip Marlowe
10. The Hardy Boys
11. Magnum, P.I.
12. Inspector Jacques Clouseau
13. Detective Bosch


----------



## Sunny

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3.


----------



## tinytn

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4.

Like Quote Reply


----------



## hollydolly

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6.


----------



## Sunny

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom 
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom 
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8.


----------



## StarSong

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom 
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9.


----------



## tinytn

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9. Kitchen Cleanser
10.


----------



## Tish

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9. Kitchen Cleanser
10. Brush
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9. Kitchen Cleanser
10. Brush
11. Vinegar
12.


----------



## tinytn

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9. Kitchen Cleanser
10. Brush
11. Vinegar
12. SOS Pads
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Items used in house cleaning:

1. Vacuum
2. Duster
3. Broom
4. Polish
5. Paper towels
6. Rags
7. Mop
8. Various soaps
9. Kitchen Cleanser
10. Brush
11. Vinegar
12. SOS Pads
13. Disinfectant


----------



## Pink Biz

Child Actors

1.  Ron Howard
2.


----------



## Sunny

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay  North
4.


----------



## StarSong

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor 
5.


----------



## tinytn

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6.


----------



## Tish

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7.


----------



## Sunny

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9. Roddy McDowell
10.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9. Roddy McDowell
10. Brooke Shields
11.


----------



## Sunny

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9. Roddy McDowell
10. Brooke Shields
11. Margaret O'Brian
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9. Roddy McDowell
10. Brooke Shields
11. Margaret O'Brian
12. Macaulay Culkin
13.


----------



## StarSong

Child Actors

1. Ron Howard
2. Daniel Radcliffe
3. Jay North
4. Elizabeth Taylor
5. Shirley Temple
6. Emma Watson
7. Rupert Grint
8. Mickey Rooney
9. Roddy McDowell
10. Brooke Shields
11. Margaret O'Brian
12. Macaulay Culkin
13. Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)
1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2.


----------



## Tish

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2.Her Perfume
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2.Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes 
4.


----------



## Sunny

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2.Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5.


----------



## Gemma

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2.Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine 
6.


----------



## Tish

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9.


----------



## StarSong

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9. She knew exactly how everyone in the family was related, and could do the same with my father's family.  
10.


----------



## Tish

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9. She knew exactly how everyone in the family was related, and could do the same with my father's family.
10. Her smile
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9. She knew exactly how everyone in the family was related, and could do the same with my father's family.
10. Her smile
11. I miss her being in the world
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9. She knew exactly how everyone in the family was related, and could do the same with my father's family.
10. Her smile
11. I miss her being in the world
12. Staying with me when I was sick.
13.


----------



## StarSong

Little things you miss about your Mom (or love about her if she's still alive)

1. Going out to lunch and always having dessert
2. Her Perfume
3. Her Piercing Blue eyes
4. Her knitting baby clothes as soon as she heard anyone in the family was pregnant
5. Her German cuisine
6. Her Hugs
7. Her stories of the past
8. Her laugh
9. She knew exactly how everyone in the family was related, and could do the same with my father's family.
10. Her smile
11. I miss her being in the world
12. Staying with me when I was sick.
13. I miss my adult to adult friendship with her.

p.s. Thanks to all who participated in this thread. I've been sorely missing my mom lately (she died almost eight years ago), and this thread helped. Many of the things you miss about your moms I also remember about mine, and your words brought me a smile and comfort.
@Citygirl @hollydolly @Tish @Pink Biz @Gemma @Sunny

Moving on to another subject that's near and dear to my heart, but in a quite different way. 
Pizza toppings you enjoy:
1. Cheese
2.


----------



## Sunny

Pizza toppings you enjoy:
1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni


----------



## Pink Biz

Pizza toppings you enjoy:
1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4.


----------



## Tish

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5.


----------



## StarSong

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6.


----------



## tinytn

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7.


----------



## Sunny

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8. Mushroom
9.


----------



## Owlivia

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin        lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8. Mushroom
9. Spinach, Black Olives, and Feta Cheese 
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin        lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8. Mushroom
9. Spinach, Black Olives, and Feta Cheese 
10. Ham
11.


----------



## Sunny

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8. Mushroom
9. Spinach, Black Olives, and Feta Cheese 
10. Ham
11. Sausage
12. Extra cheese?
13.


----------



## Tish

Pizza toppings you enjoy:

1. Cheese
2. Pepperoni
3. Italian Sausage
4. Capsicum (Bell Pepper)
5. Provolone cheese with artichoke hearts and very thin lemon slices (no sauce)
6. Pineapple slices
7. Onions
8. Mushroom
9. Spinach, Black Olives, and Feta Cheese 
10. Ham
11. Sausage
12. Extra cheese?
13. Olives
*
Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2


----------



## StarSong

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant  


@Tish, I'm not sure what you mean by the silver age but since Grant was close in age to Bogart, I figure he'll qualify.


----------



## Citygirl

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4


----------



## hollydolly

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05.


----------



## JustBonee

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06.


----------



## StarSong

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07.


----------



## tinytn

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young


----------



## Sunny

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09. Rita Hayworth
10.


----------



## Tish

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09. Rita Hayworth
10. Betty Davis
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09. Rita Hayworth
10. Bette Davis
11. Gary Cooper
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09. Rita Hayworth
10. Bette Davis
11. Gary Cooper
12. Errol Flynn
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Movie stars of the silver age*

0.1 Humphrey Bogart
0.2 Cary Grant
0.3 Joan Crawford
0.4 Gene Kelly
05. Clark Gable
06. Vivien Leigh
07. Loretta Young
08. Ingrid Bergman
09. Rita Hayworth
10. Bette Davis
11. Gary Cooper
12. Errol Flynn
13. Spencer Tracy


----------



## hollydolly

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2.


----------



## Sunny

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry  Fonda
4.


----------



## StarSong

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry  Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7.


----------



## Tish

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8.


----------



## StarSong

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9. Robin Thicke - Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring
10.


----------



## Sunny

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9. Robin Thicke - Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring
10. King Charles III - Queen Elizabeth II
11.


----------



## StarSong

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9. Robin Thicke - Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring
10. King Charles III - Queen Elizabeth II
11. Gwyneth Paltrow - Blythe Danner and Bruce Platrow
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9. Robin Thicke - Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring
10. King Charles III - Queen Elizabeth II
11. Gwyneth Paltrow - Blythe Danner and Bruce Platrow
12. Angelina Jolie - Jon Voight 
13.


----------



## Sunny

Still on that theme.. Famous Children of Famous parents..

1. Liza Minnelli - Judy Garland
2. Michael Douglas - Kirk Douglas
3. Jane/Peter Fonda ~ Henry Fonda
4. Arlo Guthrie - Woody Guthrie
5. Jamie Lee Curtis - Tony Curtis
6. Carrie Fisher - Debby Reynolds/Eddie Fisher
7. Chet Hanks - Tom Hanks
8. Zoë Kravitz - Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet
9. Robin Thicke - Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring
10. King Charles III - Queen Elizabeth II
11. Gwyneth Paltrow - Blythe Danner and Bruce Platrow
12. Angelina Jolie - Jon Voight
13. Colin Hanks - Tom Hanks


----------



## Sunny

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense   (Spanish/  relating to US)
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense   (Spanish/  relating to US)
3. Hasta Luego 
4.


----------



## Sunny

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense (Spanish/ relating to US)
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5.


----------



## Tish

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense (Spanish/ relating to US)
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense 
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas 
7.


----------



## tinytn

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8.


----------



## Sunny

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9. Sacré bleu!
10.


----------



## Sunny

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9. Sacré bleu!
10. Oy Vey
11.


----------



## Tish

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9. Sacré bleu!
10. Oy Vey
11. Adios
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9. Sacré bleu!
10. Oy Vey
11. Adios
12. Bon Voyage
13


----------



## Sunny

Famous words or expressions in a language other than English

1. Buenos Dias
2. Estadounidense
3. Hasta Luego
4. Je t'aime
5. Carpe Diem
6. Faux Pas
7. Hasta La Vista
8. Shalom!
9. Sacré bleu!
10. Oy Vey
11. Adios
12. Bon Voyage
13 Skoal

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3.


----------



## StarSong

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4.


----------



## Pink Biz

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5.


----------



## Tish

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6.


----------



## Sunny

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. 
Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9.


----------



## Sunny

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9. Midnight blue
10.


----------



## tinytn

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9. Midnight blue
10.Neon Blue
11.


----------



## StarSong

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9. Midnight blue
10. Neon Blue
11. Sapphire
12.


----------



## Sunny

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9. Midnight blue
10. Neon Blue
11. Sapphire
12. Mediterranean
13.


----------



## Tish

Next: Shades of blue

1. Sky blue
2. Teal
3. Turquoise
4. Baby
5. Navy
6. Royal
7. Cobalt
8. Aqua
9. Midnight blue
10. Neon Blue
11. Sapphire
12. Mediterranean
13. Electric Blue

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Holidays

01. Halloween
 02. New Years Day 
03*


----------



## tinytn

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
o5*


----------



## tinytn

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
 07. May day
08*


----------



## Gemma

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09. Presidents Day
10.*


----------



## JustBonee

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09. Presidents Day
10. Cinco de Mayo
11.*


----------



## StarSong

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09. Presidents Day
10. Cinco de Mayo
11. Martin Luther King Day (US holiday)
12.*


----------



## Sunny

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09. Presidents Day
10. Cinco de Mayo
11. Martin Luther King Day (US holiday)
12. Hanukkah
13. *


----------



## StarSong

*Holidays

01. Halloween
02. New Years Day
03. Christmas
04. Easter
05. Thanksgiving Day
06. Labor Day
07. May day
08. Veterans Day
09. Presidents Day
10. Cinco de Mayo
11. Martin Luther King Day (US holiday)
12. Hanukkah
13. Memorial Day *

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4.


----------



## tinytn

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6.


----------



## tinytn

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great  Britain
8.


----------



## Tish

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9.


----------



## Sunny

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9. Belgium
10.


----------



## tinytn

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9. Belgium
10.Ukraine
11.


----------



## RubyK

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9. Belgium
10.Ukraine
11.Poland


----------



## Pink Biz

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9. Belgium
10.Ukraine
11.Poland
12 Italy
13


----------



## hollydolly

Countries in Europe

1. Germany
2. Ireland
3. France
4. Switzerland
5. Spain
6. Holland
7. Great Britain
8. Wales
9. Belgium
10.Ukraine
11.Poland
12 Italy
13 Scotland


----------



## hollydolly

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2.


----------



## JustBonee

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3.


----------



## Sunny

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4.


----------



## Gemma

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5.


----------



## JustBonee

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6.


----------



## StarSong

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7.


----------



## tinytn

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8.


----------



## Tish

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9.


----------



## StarSong

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9. The Jennifer Aniston hairdo during "Friends" early years. 
10.


----------



## Patch

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9. The Jennifer Aniston hairdo during "Friends" early years.
10. High and tight (Military)
11.


----------



## tinytn

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9. The Jennifer Aniston hairdo during "Friends" early years.
10. High and tight (Military)
11. Mohawk (Men Style)
12


----------



## hollydolly

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9. The Jennifer Aniston hairdo during "Friends" early years.
10. High and tight (Military)
11. Mohawk (Men Style)
12 Beehive
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hairstyles through the years...

1. Afro...
2. Bob
3. Pigtails
4. Pixie
5. Ponytail
6. Shag
7. Bangs
8. Mullet
9. The Jennifer Aniston hairdo during "Friends" early years.
10. High and tight (Military)
11. Mohawk (Men Style)
12 Beehive
13.Crewcut


----------



## Pink Biz

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1.  Croquettes
2.


----------



## Owlivia

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2.  Potpie
3.


----------



## Sunny

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4,


----------



## StarSong

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6.


----------



## StarSong

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?) 
7.


----------



## tinytn

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8.


----------



## Tish

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9.


----------



## Sunny

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9. Turkey, cheese, and veggie salad
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9. Turkey, cheese, and veggie salad
10.Chili
11.


----------



## hollydolly

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9. Turkey, cheese, and veggie salad
10.Chili
11. Sausages
12.


----------



## Owlivia

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9. Turkey, cheese, and veggie salad
10.Chili
11. Sausages
12.  Turkey Fried Rice
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Leftover Turkey Ideas *

1. Croquettes
2. Potpie
3. Sandwiches
4. Soup
5. Enchiladas
6. Turkey a la king (remember that?)
7. Freeze some meat for future meals
8. Casserole
9. Turkey, cheese, and veggie salad
10.Chili
11. Sausages
12. Turkey Fried Rice
13. Turkey bacon? (I've seen it at the deli counter, never tried it.)


----------



## Sunny

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2.


----------



## tinytn

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf 
3.


----------



## StarSong

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf 
3. Lined boots
4.


----------



## Tish

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6.


----------



## StarSong

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7.


----------



## tinytn

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9.


----------



## Citygirl

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9. Hat
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9. Hat
10. Thick sox
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):

1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9. Hat
10. Thick sox
11. Puff jacket
12.


----------



## Citygirl

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):
1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9. Hat
10. Thick sox
11. Puff jacket
12. Ski Mask
13.


----------



## hollydolly

13 items of clothing to wear in cold weather (if it ever comes):
1. Mittens
2. Neck scarf
3. Lined boots
4. Coat
5. Sweater
6. Driving Gloves
7. Ear Muffs
8. Thermal underwear
9. Hat
10. Thick sox
11. Puff jacket
12. Ski Mask
13. Gloves


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Croissants
3.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4.


----------



## tinytn

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6.


----------



## tinytn

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7.


----------



## Tish

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8.


----------



## tinytn

Things you might order in a street cafe..

1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Things you might order in a street cafe..
1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9. Chef Salad
10.


----------



## tinytn

Things you might order in a street cafe..
1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9. Chef Salad
10. Hamburger and Fries 
11.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

Things you might order in a street cafe..
1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9. Chef Salad
10. Hamburger and Fries
11. Cappuccino
12.


----------



## StarSong

Things you might order in a street cafe..
1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9. Chef Salad
10. Hamburger and Fries
11. Cappuccino
12. Iced or hot tea  
13.


----------



## tinytn

Things you might order in a street cafe..
1. Scones
2. Coffee
3. Bacon sandwich
4. BLT Sandwich
5. Croissant
6. Grilled Cheese Sandwich
7. Cheese Cake
8. Egg salad Sandwich
9. Chef Salad
10. Hamburger and Fries
11. Cappuccino
12. Iced or hot tea
13. A slice of homemade Pie 

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2,


----------



## Sunny

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3.


----------



## tinytn

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5.


----------



## Tish

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8.


----------



## Sunny

Popular Nam
Popular Names of any Card Games
1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta 
8. Hand and Foot
9


----------



## Gemma

Popular Names of any Card Games

1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8. Hand and Foot
9. Crazy Eights
10.


----------



## StarSong

Popular Names of any Card Games

1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8. Hand and Foot
9. Crazy Eights
10. War
11.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Popular Names of any Card Games

1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8. Hand and Foot
9. Crazy Eights
10. War
11. Whist
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Popular Names of any Card Games

1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8. Hand and Foot
9. Crazy Eights
10. War
11. Whist
12. Pinochle
13.


----------



## Tish

Popular Names of any Card Games

1. Poker
2, Bridge
3. Solitaire
4. Gin Rummy
5. Euchre
6. Hearts
7. Canasta
8. Hand and Foot
9. Crazy Eights
10. War
11. Whist
12. Pinochle
13. 21

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2


----------



## JustBonee

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch


----------



## Pink Biz

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4


----------



## tinytn

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5


----------



## Sunny

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6


----------



## hollydolly

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
07


----------



## tinytn

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8


----------



## hollydolly

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09


----------



## Gemma

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09. Horseshoes 
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09. Horseshoes
10. Lawn Bowling
11.


----------



## tinytn

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09. Horseshoes
10. Lawn Bowling
11. Baseball
12.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09. Horseshoes
10. Lawn Bowling
11. Baseball
12. Kick The Can
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Games you can play outside*

0.1 Hide and Seek
0.2 Hopscotch
0.3 Tag
0.4 Tennis
0.5 Golf
0.6 Volleyball
0.7 Football
0.8 Soccer
09. Horseshoes
10. Lawn Bowling
11. Baseball
12. Kick The Can
13. Badminton


----------



## Sunny

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2.


----------



## StarSong

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3.


----------



## Tish

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4.


----------



## tinytn

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
3.


----------



## Sunny

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6.


----------



## StarSong

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7.


----------



## Sunny

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7.  Archie and Jughead
8.


----------



## tinytn

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9. Scoobie Doo 
10.


----------



## StarSong

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9. Scoobie Doo 
10. Does anyone else remember _Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy_? 
11.


----------



## Sunny

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9. Scoobie Doo
10. Does anyone else remember _Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy_?
11. Donald Duck

(StarSong, no. Never heard of them.)


----------



## Tish

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9. Scoobie Doo
10. Does anyone else remember _Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy_?
11. Donald Duck
12 Bullwinkle
13.


----------



## Sunny

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. The Jetsons
4. Porky Pig
5. Goofy
6. Yogi Bear and Boo Boo
7. Archie and Jughead
8. Daffy Duck
9. Scoobie Doo
10. Does anyone else remember _Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy_?
11. Donald Duck
12 Bullwinkle
13. Wonder Woman


----------



## Sunny

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1.  Mike Doonesbury
2.


----------



## Ceege

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2.  Doc McStuffins 
3.


----------



## Owlivia

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3.  Mutts
4.


----------



## Murrmurr

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3.  Mutts
4. Popeye
5.


----------



## Sunny

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6.


----------



## JustBonee

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and  Jerry
7.


----------



## StarSong

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and  Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and  Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9


----------



## Sunny

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9. Rex Morgan, MD
10.


----------



## StarSong

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9. Rex Morgan, MD
10. Snagglepuss (exit, stage left...)
11.


----------



## Tish

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9. Rex Morgan, MD
10. Snagglepuss (exit, stage left...)
11. Mr. Magoo
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9. Rex Morgan, MD
10. Snagglepuss (exit, stage left...)
11. Mr. Magoo
12. Little Lulu
13.


----------



## StarSong

Continuation of the cartoon characters (at least going back 20 years, doesn't have to be all the way to your childhood):

1. Mike Doonesbury
2. Doc McStuffins
3. Mutts
4. Popeye
5. Captain Marvel
6. Tom and Jerry
7. The Jetsons
8. Casper the friendly ghost
9. Rex Morgan, MD
10. Snagglepuss (exit, stage left...)
11. Mr. Magoo
12. Little Lulu
13. Beanie & Cecil

Cigarette brands - past or present
1. Kool
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cigarette brands - past or present
1. Kool
2. Newport
3.


----------



## Owlivia

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4.


----------



## Sunny

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5.


----------



## Gemma

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6.


----------



## StarSong

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7.


----------



## Citygirl

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8.


----------



## Sunny

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport
9. 

(I don't remember the Chesterfield jingle, but I do remember that "More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette!")


----------



## hollydolly

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport
9. Kensitas
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport

(I don't remember the Chesterfield jingle, but I do remember that "More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette!")
9. Marlboro
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport

(I don't remember the Chesterfield jingle, but I do remember that "More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette!")
9. Kensitas
10. Marlbro
11. Senior Service
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport

(I don't remember the Chesterfield jingle, but I do remember that "More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette!")
9. Kensitas
10. Marlbro
11. Senior Service
12. Parliament
13.


----------



## tinytn

Cigarette brands - past or present

1. Kool
2. Newport
3. Virginia Slims
4. Camels
5. Pall Mall
6. Chesterfield 101 (remember those and their "silly millimeter longer" jingle?)
7. Lucky Strike
8. Newport

(I don't remember the Chesterfield jingle, but I do remember that "More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette!")
9. Kensitas
10. Marlbro
11. Senior Service
12. Parliament
13.Menthols 

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3.


----------



## StarSong

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4.


----------



## tinytn

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4.Bye-Bye
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9.


----------



## Tish

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9. Hooroo
10.


----------



## tinytn

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9. Hooroo
10.Toodle Loo
11.


----------



## Sunny

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9. Hooroo
10.Toodle Loo
11. Until we meet again
12.


----------



## JustBonee

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9. Hooroo
10.Toodle Loo
11. Until we meet again
12. Have a good one
13.


----------



## StarSong

Ways of saying good bye

1. See ya
2. Adios
3. Later, Gator
4 .Bye-Bye
5 .So-long
6. Catch you later
7. Farewell
8. Ta-Ta
9. Hooroo
10. Toodle Loo
11. Until we meet again
12. Have a good one
13. Ciao

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2.


----------



## Gemma

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3.


----------



## hollydolly

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4.


----------



## Sunny

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5.


----------



## tinytn

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6.


----------



## Tish

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7.


----------



## Sunny

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8.


----------



## Gemma

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9.


----------



## hollydolly

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9. Roll over
10.


----------



## Citygirl

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9. Roll over
10.Go to door when wanting out.
11.


----------



## tinytn

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9. Roll over
10.Go to door when wanting out.
11.Bring in the rolled up Newspaper 
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9. Roll over
10.Go to door when wanting out.
11.Bring in the rolled up Newspaper
12. Sing
13.


----------



## Sunny

What people might train their dogs to do:
1. Sit
2. Give paw
3. Wait
4. Stay
5. Lay down
6. Fetch
7. Catch a ball
8. Hug
9. Roll over
10.Go to door when wanting out.
11.Bring in the rolled up Newspaper
12. Sing
13. Stay off the furniture


----------



## Sunny

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2.


----------



## hollydolly

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3.


----------



## tinytn

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help !
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help !
4. Texting
5.


----------



## StarSong

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help !
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6.


----------



## Tish

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet 
7.


----------



## Citygirl

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8.


----------



## Sunny

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9. Games
10.


----------



## Sunny

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9. Games
10. Weather forecasts
11.


----------



## Citygirl

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9. Games
10. Weather forecasts
11. Latest News Happenings
12.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Cartoon characters you remember from your childhood

1. Mickey Mouse
2. The Flintstones
3. Mighty Mouse
4.


----------



## hollydolly

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9. Games
10. Weather forecasts
11. Latest News Happenings
12.Facetime chat
13.


----------



## Sunny

13 uses for your cell phone

1. Phone calls
2. Camera
3. Calling for help!
4. Texting
5. Alarm clock
6. Internet
7. Paying Bills
8. Podcasts
9. Games
10. Weather forecasts
11. Latest News Happenings
12.Facetime chat 
13. GPS driving directions


----------



## Sunny

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2.


----------



## Gemma

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3.


----------



## StarSong

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.) 
4.


----------



## JustBonee

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.) 
4. White
5.


----------



## hollydolly

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.) 
4. White
5.Mulberry
6.


----------



## tinytn

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7.


----------



## Tish

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8.


----------



## StarSong

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9. Blue
10.


----------



## hollydolly

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9. Blue
10. Gold
11.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> 13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:
> 
> 1. Burnt Sienna
> 2. Apricot
> 3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
> 4. White
> 5.Mulberry
> 6. Red
> 7. Purple
> 8. Green
> 9. Blue
> 10. God
> 11.


@hollydolly, you had a crayon with the color name, God?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, you had a crayon with the color name, God?


darn keyboard.. I swear this Mac keyboard hates me...


----------



## tinytn

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5.Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9. Blue
10. Gold
11.Orange
12.


----------



## Patch

13 colors from the old 64-color Crayola box:

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5. Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9. Blue
10. Gold
11. Orange
12. Gray
13.


----------



## Sunny

1. Burnt Sienna
2. Apricot
3. Black (No idea what crayon names were back in my childhood, but know there was a black crayon in there.)
4. White
5. Mulberry
6. Red
7. Purple
8. Green
9. Blue
10. Gold
11. Orange
12. Gray
13. Orchid

If you google Crayola original colors, or Crayola banned colors(!) the list of colors is fascinating. Besides the usual red, blue, green, etc., there are names that are deliciously poetic. Try googling Crayola original colors. It's fun.


----------



## Sunny

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks 
2,


----------



## hollydolly

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks 
2, Dripping tap
3.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> darn keyboard.. I swear this Mac keyboard hates me...


LOL - usually I can decipher a typo, but that one had me stumped.  I thought you intentionally wrote, "God".


----------



## StarSong

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4.


----------



## tinytn

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6.


----------



## Sunny

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7.


----------



## Sunny

About the crayon colors, I bet they had one called "flesh."  And you can imagine which color flesh it was. That would absolutely be one of the banned ones.

But why did they ban burnt sienna?  I have no idea what that means, but it was a lovely color.


----------



## Tish

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7. Broken Hinge
8.


----------



## tinytn

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7. Broken Hinge
8. Leaky water pipe
9.


----------



## Sunny

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7. Broken Hinge
8. Leaky water pipe
9. Furnace not working
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7. Broken Hinge
8. Leaky water pipe
9. Furnace not working
10.Heating Oil Tank Malfunction
11.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1. Clogged sinks
2, Dripping tap
3. Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4. Hot Water Tank
5. Toilet Problems
6. Space heater that won't go on
7. Broken Hinge
8. Leaky water pipe
9. Furnace not working
10.Heating Oil Tank Malfunction
11. Critters becoming too cozy inside
12.


----------



## Owlivia

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1.  Clogged sinks
2,  Dripping tap
3.  Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4.  Hot Water Tank
5.  Toilet Problems
6.  Space heater that won't go on
7.  Broken Hinge
8.  Leaky water pipe
9.  Furnace not working
10. Heating Oil Tank Malfunction
11. Critters becoming too cozy inside
12.  Cracked Tiles.
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Household nuisance problems that have to be fixed:

1.  Clogged sinks
2,  Dripping tap
3.  Non-functioning electric outlet (got them fixed last year)
4.  Hot Water Tank
5.  Toilet Problems
6.  Space heater that won't go on
7.  Broken Hinge
8.  Leaky water pipe
9.  Furnace not working
10. Heating Oil Tank Malfunction
11. Critters becoming too cozy inside
12.  Cracked Tiles.
13. Draughts


----------



## hollydolly

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3.


----------



## Sunny

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5.


----------



## StarSong

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6.


----------



## tinytn

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7.


----------



## Sunny

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8.


----------



## StarSong

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9.


----------



## Tish

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9. Happy
10


----------



## hollydolly

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9. Happy
10 Worried
11.


----------



## tinytn

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9. Happy
10 Worried
11.Scared
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9. Happy
10 Worried
11.Scared
12. Delight
13.


----------



## Sunny

Emotions or expressions

1. Anger
2. Sleepiness
3. Excitement
4. Hopeful
5. Joy
6. Sad
7. Disgust
8. Fear
9. Happy
10 Worried
11.Scared
12. Delight
13. Boredom


----------



## Sunny

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3.


----------



## StarSong

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4.


----------



## Tish

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5.


----------



## Gemma

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother 
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6.


----------



## tinytn

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt 
7.


----------



## Sunny

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8.


----------



## Tish

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9. Grandmother
10.


----------



## tinytn

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9. Grandmother
10. Uncle
11.


----------



## StarSong

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9. Grandmother
10. Uncle
11. Nephew
12.


----------



## tinytn

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9. Grandmother
10. Uncle
11. Nephew
12. Mother in- law
13.


----------



## StarSong

Relatives:

1. Grandfather
2. Mother
3. Daughter
4. Son
5. Grandson
6. Aunt
7. Cousin
8. Father
9. Grandmother
10. Uncle
11. Nephew
12. Mother in- law
13. Father-in-law

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution: 
1.  Ladies of the night
2.


----------



## Gemma

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:
1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:
1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:
1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4.Red light ladies
5.


----------



## Gemma

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:  

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6.


----------



## StarSong

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:  

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7.


----------



## Tish

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9. Masseuse
10.


----------



## tinytn

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9. Masseuse
10.Whores
11.


----------



## StarSong

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9. Masseuse
10.Whores
11. The world's oldest profession
12.


----------



## Pinky

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9. Masseuse
10.Whores
11. The world's oldest profession
12. Trollop
13.


----------



## StarSong

Euphemisms for prostitutes or prostitution:

1. Ladies of the night
2. Lot Lizard
3. Grande horizontale
4. Red light ladies
5. Streetwalker
6. Hookers
7. Call Girl
8. Escort
9. Masseuse
10.Whores
11. The world's oldest profession
12. Trollop
13. Working girl

Procrastinating activities:   
1. Spending time on the computer
2.


----------



## Sassycakes

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3,


----------



## tinytn

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4.


----------



## Tish

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6.


----------



## Owlivia

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7.


----------



## Sunny

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7. Having lunch first
8.


----------



## StarSong

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7. Having lunch first
8. Reading
9.


----------



## tinytn

Procrastinating activities:
1.   Spending time on the computer
2.   Watching TV
3.   Talking on the phone
4.   Gardening
5.   Sleeping
6.   Daydreaming
7.   Having lunch first
8.   Reading
9    Laundry
10.


----------



## StarSong

Procrastinating activities:
1.   Spending time on the computer
2.   Watching TV
3.   Talking on the phone
4.   Gardening
5.   Sleeping
6.   Daydreaming
7.   Having lunch first
8.   Reading
9    Laundry
10. Going for a walk
11.


----------



## tinytn

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7. Having lunch first
8. Reading
9 Laundry
10. Going for a walk
11. Going for a run
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7. Having lunch first
8. Reading
9 Laundry
10. Going for a walk
11. Going for a run
12. Watching Youtube
13.


----------



## Tish

Procrastinating activities:
1. Spending time on the computer
2. Watching TV
3. Talking on the phone
4. Gardening
5. Sleeping
6. Daydreaming
7. Having lunch first
8. Reading
9 Laundry
10. Going for a walk
11. Going for a run
12. Watching Youtube
13. Answering Emails

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02.


----------



## StarSong

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03.


----------



## Owlivia

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night  - Vincent Van Gogh
04.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04.  The Scream by Edvard Munch
05.


----------



## StarSong

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer 
07


----------



## Farrah Nuff

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer 
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08.


----------



## Tish

*Famous Painting and statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08. David - Michelangelo
09.


----------



## Citygirl

*Famous Painting and Statues*
01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08.  David - Michelangelo
09.  Whistler's Mother - Musee D'Orsay, Paris
10.


----------



## Owlivia

*Famous Painting and Statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08. David - Michelangelo
09. Whistler's Mother - Musee D'Orsay, Paris
10. The Statue of Liberty -  Frederic Auguste Bartholdi who made the copper shell and outer appearance.  Plus, Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel who made the inner steel frameworks.
11.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

*Famous Painting and Statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08. David - Michelangelo
09. Whistler's Mother - Musee D'Orsay, Paris
10. The Statue of Liberty -  Frederic Auguste Bartholdi who made the copper shell and outer appearance.  Plus, Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel who made the inner steel frameworks.
11. Venus de Milo - Alexandros of Antioch
12.


----------



## StarSong

*Famous Painting and Statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08. David - Michelangelo
09. Whistler's Mother - Musee D'Orsay, Paris
10. The Statue of Liberty - Frederic Auguste Bartholdi who made the copper shell and outer appearance. Plus, Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel who made the inner steel frameworks.
11. Venus de Milo - Alexandros of Antioch
12. Irises - Vincent Van Gogh
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Famous Painting and Statues*

01. Mona Lisa - Leonardo da Vinci
02. Guernica - Picasso
03. The Starry Night - Vincent Van Gogh
04. The Scream by Edvard Munch
05. American Gothic - Grant Wood
06. The girl with the Pearl Earring - Vermeer
07. The Thinker - Auguste Rodin
08. David - Michelangelo
09. Whistler's Mother - Musee D'Orsay, Paris
10. The Statue of Liberty - Frederic Auguste Bartholdi who made the copper shell and outer appearance. Plus, Alexandre-Gustave Eiffel who made the inner steel frameworks.
11. Venus de Milo - Alexandros of Antioch
12. Irises - Vincent Van Gogh
13. Pieta - Michelangelo


----------



## Sunny

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3.


----------



## JustBonee

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4.


----------



## Citygirl

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5.


----------



## Tish

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns 
7.


----------



## StarSong

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns 
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8.


----------



## tinytn

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9.


----------



## Tish

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9. 2  Ebooks (Bower's Revenge and Low's Courtiers)
10


----------



## Pink Biz

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9. 2 Ebooks (Bower's Revenge and Low's Courtiers)
10. Groceries
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9. 2 Ebooks (Bower's Revenge and Low's Courtiers)
10. Groceries
11. Picture Frame
12.


----------



## Tish

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9. 2 Ebooks (Bower's Revenge and Low's Courtiers)
10. Groceries
11. Picture Frame
12. Festive Napkins
13.


----------



## hollydolly

Things that you recently bought online:

1. Toys for the grandkids
2. A Roomba for myself and DH
3. Birthday gifts for Granddaughter
4. Clothes
5. Hat
6. Roman Columns
7. Beyond Meat teriyaki jerky
8. A book
9. 2 Ebooks (Bower's Revenge and Low's Courtiers)
10. Groceries
11. Picture Frame
12. Festive Napkins
13. Batteries


----------



## hollydolly

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4.


----------



## Tish

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5.


----------



## Owlivia

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5.  Cardiff
6.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5.  Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9.


----------



## Tish

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9. Darwin
10


----------



## Sunny

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9. Darwin
10. Cornwall
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9. Darwin
10. Cornwall
11. Scottish Highlands
12.


----------



## StarSong

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9. Darwin
10. Cornwall
11. Scottish Highlands
12. Maui
13.


----------



## Sunny

Locations which bring great memories for you..

1. Cyprus
2. Niagara Falls
3. Southern Spain
4. Bali
5. Cardiff
6. Bangkok
7. Toronto
8. Northern Italy
9. Darwin
10. Cornwall
11. Scottish Highlands
12. Maui
13. Martha's Vineyard


----------



## Sunny

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2.


----------



## Tish

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3.


----------



## StarSong

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4.


----------



## Sunny

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5.


----------



## Gemma

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7


----------



## Gemma

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8.


----------



## Sunny

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9. Croup
10.


----------



## Sunny

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9. Croup
10. Scarlet Fever
11.


----------



## Citygirl

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9. Croup
10. Scarlet Fever
11. Rheumatic Fever
12.


----------



## Tish

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9. Croup
10. Scarlet Fever
11. Rheumatic Fever
12. Hepatitis C
13 .


----------



## hollydolly

Contagious diseases:

1. Measles
2. Mumps
3. Covid
4. Chickenpox
5. Influenza
6. Rabies
7. Meningitis
8. Strep Throat
9. Croup
10. Scarlet Fever
11. Rheumatic Fever
12. Hepatitis C
13 . Flu


----------



## hollydolly

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2.


----------



## Citygirl

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5.


----------



## StarSong

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6.


----------



## Citygirl

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7.


----------



## Tish

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9.


----------



## StarSong

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9. Glenn Frye (from the Eagles)
10.


----------



## Tish

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9. Glenn Frye (from the Eagles)
10. Pantera
11.


----------



## Ceege

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9. Glenn Frye (from the Eagles)
10. Pantera
11. Donna Summer
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Singers or groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9. Glenn Frye (from the Eagles)
10. Pantera
11. Donna Summer
12. John Lennon
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

groups you wish were still alive and making music

1. Everly Brothers
2. The Carpenters
3. George Harrison
4. David Bowie
5. Harry Chapin
6. Jim Ed Brown
7. Bon Scott
8. Glen Campbell
9. Glenn Frye (from the Eagles)
10. Pantera
11. Donna Summer
12. John Lennon
13. Prince


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. *


----------



## Tish

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. *


----------



## Gemma

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7.*


----------



## StarSong

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. *


----------



## Tish

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9.*


----------



## tinytn

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9. Candy Cane's
10.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9. Candy Cane's
 10. Rubic cube
11.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9. Candy Cane's
10. Rubic cube
11. Little dolls
12. *


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9. Candy Cane's
10. Rubic cube
11. Little dolls
12. Money
13.*


----------



## tinytn

*13 Stocking Stuffers for Children

1. Yo-yo
2. Little furry muppets
3. Matchbox cars
4. Crayons
5. Mini puzzles
6. Candy
7. Chapstick
8. Chocolate
9. Candy Cane's
10. Rubic cube
11. Little dolls
12. Money
13.Alphabet  Stickers

AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2.*


----------



## Sunny

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. *


----------



## hollydolly

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4.*


----------



## Tish

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5.*


----------



## tinytn

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7.*


----------



## StarSong

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverages
8. *


----------



## JustBonee

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverages
8. Planes
9.*


----------



## Sunny

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverages
8. Planes
9. Bored, exhausted passengers
10. *


----------



## Citygirl

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverage
8. Planes
9. Bored, exhausted passengers
10.Stewardess
11.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverage
8. Planes
9. Bored, exhausted passengers
10.Stewardess
11. Car Rentals
12.*


----------



## tinytn

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverage
8. Planes
9. Bored, exhausted passengers
10.Stewardess
11. Car Rentals
12.Terminal 
13.*


----------



## Sunny

*AIRPORTS

1.Check in
2. Baggage claim
3. Security
4. Tickets
5. Pilots
6. Customs
7. Overpriced food & beverage
8. Planes
9. Bored, exhausted passengers
10.Stewardess
11. Car Rentals
12.Terminal
13. Tee shirts for sale *


----------



## Sunny

Hats:

1. Fedora
2.


----------



## StarSong

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3.


----------



## tinytn

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6.


----------



## tinytn

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7.


----------



## Tish

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8.


----------



## JustBonee

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9. Winter Cap
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9. Winter Cap
10.Pill Box
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9. Winter Cap
10.Pill Box
11. Easter Bonnet
12.


----------



## Citygirl

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9. Winter Cap
10.Pill Box
11. Easter Bonnet
12. Derby
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Ceege

Hats:

1. Fedora
2. Baseball caps
3. Helmets
4. Navy Hats
5. Beret
6. Straw Hats
7. Stetson
8. Beanie
9. Winter Cap
10.Pill Box
11. Easter Bonnet
12. Derby
13. Cowboy Hat

Names of old TV Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson


----------



## Sunny

Names of old TV Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3.


----------



## tinytn

Names of old TV Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of old TV Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
4.


----------



## Sunny

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7.


----------



## Sunny

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8.


----------



## Tish

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9. The Big Valley
10.


----------



## tinytn

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9. The Big Valley
10.Daniel Boone
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9. The Big Valley
10.Daniel Boone
11. Cheyenne
12.


----------



## tinytn

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9. The Big Valley
10.Daniel Boone
11. Cheyenne
12. The Rifleman
13.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

Names of old Tv Westerns

1. The Adventures of Kit Carson
2. Dallas
3. Gunsmoke
4. Rawhide
5. The Roy Rogers Show
6. The Virginian
7. Maverick
8. Bonanza
9. The Big Valley
10.Daniel Boone
11. Cheyenne
12. The Rifleman
13. Have Gun – Will Travel


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. *


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5.*


----------



## Tish

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much 
6.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much 
6. Rear Window
7.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. *


----------



## tinytn

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9.*

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9.  Torn  Curtain
10.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9. Torn Curtain
10. Spellbound
11.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9. Torn Curtain
10. Spellbound
11. Marnie
12.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9. Torn Curtain
10. Spellbound
11. Marnie
12. Sabotage
13.*


----------



## Tish

*13 Hitchcock films

1. Rope
2. The Birds
3. Vertigo
4. Psycho
5. The man who knew too much
6. Rear Window
7. The 39 Steps
8. To Catch a Thief
9. Torn Curtain
10. Spellbound
11. Marnie
12. Sabotage
13. Murder

Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02.


----------



## Citygirl

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03.


----------



## Gemma

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04.


----------



## Tish

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05.


----------



## Sunny

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05. The Sting
06.


----------



## hollydolly

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07


----------



## Pink Biz

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08.


----------



## Citygirl

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09.


----------



## Gemma

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven 
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09. Point Break
10.


----------



## Murrmurr

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven 
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09. Point Break
10. Reservoir Dogs
11.


----------



## JustBonee

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven 
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09. Point Break
10. Reservoir Dogs
11. Casino
12.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven 
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09. Point Break
10. Reservoir Dogs
11. Casino
12. All About The Benjamins
13.


----------



## Tish

*Films about a heist*

01. Inception
02. The Lookout
03. Baby Driver
04. Ocean's Eleven
05. The Sting
06. The Great Train Robbery
07. The Taking of Pelham One Two Three
08. The Jungle
09. Point Break
10. Reservoir Dogs
11. Casino
12. All About The Benjamins
13. Inside man

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2


----------



## JustBonee

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread


----------



## hollydolly

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04


----------



## Gemma

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05.


----------



## tinytn

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat 
06.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## tinytn

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisen Bread
07.


----------



## hollydolly

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisen Bread
07. Naan Bread
08


----------



## tinytn

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08.  French Bread

Report


----------



## Gemma

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08. French Bread
09. Pita Bread
10.


----------



## tinytn

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08. French Bread
09. Pita Bread
10. White Bread
11.


----------



## Sunny

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08. French Bread
09. Pita Bread
10. White Bread
11. Banana Nut Bread
12.


----------



## Citygirl

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08. French Bread
09. Pita Bread
10. White Bread
11. Banana Nut Bread
12. 5-Grain Bread
13.


----------



## hollydolly

*Different types of bread*

0.1 Rye
0.2 Cornbread
03. Bran bread
04. Pumpernickel
05. Wheat
06. Raisin Bread
07. Naan Bread
08. French Bread
09. Pita Bread
10. White Bread
11. Banana Nut Bread
12. 5-Grain Bread
13. Brioche


----------



## hollydolly

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2.


----------



## Sunny

airground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3.


----------



## Tish

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4.


----------



## tinytn

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6.


----------



## Sunny

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8.


----------



## tinytn

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. Roller Coasters 
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. Roller Coasters 
9. Rotor ( was my favourite) 
10.


----------



## tinytn

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. Roller Coasters
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride,  ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11.


----------



## Sunny

Tiny, you done it again!  No. 8 is a repeat of no. 2.  I'll remove it.

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. 
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride, ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Pink Biz

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8.
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride, ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11. Tilt-a-Whirl
12.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## hollydolly

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8.
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride, ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11. Tilt-a-Whirl
12. Teacups
13.


----------



## Sunny

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. Parachute Jump
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride, ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11. Tilt-a-Whirl
12. Teacups
13.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Sunny

Fairground Rides

1. Waltzer
2. Roller coaster
3. Bumper Cars
4. Ferris Wheel
5. Chair-O-Planes
6. Carousel
7. Helter Skelter
8. Parachute Jump
9. Rotor ( was my favourite)
10.The Bullet ride, ^^^^ (Rotor was my favorite too, holly!)
11. Tilt-a-Whirl
12. Teacups
13. Scrambler


----------



## Sunny

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3.


----------



## Sunny

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.


----------



## tinytn

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple  ~ Heidi
5.


----------



## Citygirl

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6.


----------



## hollydolly

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7.


----------



## Sunny

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8.


----------



## Citygirl

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes
9._


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes_
9_. _Kevin - Home Alone
10.


----------



## Sunny

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes_
9_. _Kevin - Home Alone
10. Taylor Charles in Six Feet Under
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes_
9_. _Kevin - Home Alone
10. Taylor Charles in Six Feet Under
11. Corey Feldman - Gremlins
12.


----------



## Tish

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes_
9_. _Kevin - Home Alone
10. Taylor Charles in Six Feet Under
11. Corey Feldman - Gremlins
12. Drew  _Barrymore - ET
13_


----------



## Sunny

Child actors you enjoyed watching in movies or TV series (Just the name of the character is enough, you don't have to name the actor).

1. Barry, the little boy in Close Encounters of the Third Kind
2. Eliot - ET
3. Eddie Haskill, the know-it-all teenager in Leave it to Beaver
4.Shirley Temple ~ Heidi
5.Opie - The Andy Griffith Show
6. Jack Wilde- Oliver
7. Valerie Bertinelli - One Day at a Time
8. Gary Coleman -- Arnold _Jackson in Different Strokes_
9_. _Kevin - Home Alone
10. Taylor Charles in Six Feet Under
11. Corey Feldman - Gremlins
12. Drew _Barrymore - ET
13._ Hermione in Harry Potter

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3.


----------



## Pink Biz

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4.


----------



## Tish

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking 
8.


----------



## tinytn

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Your favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe
9. Candles, both Christmas and Hanukkah
10.


----------



## tinytn

our favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe
9. Candles, both Christmas and Hanukkah
10.Gingerbread house
11.


----------



## hollydolly

our favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe
9. Candles, both Christmas and Hanukkah
10.Gingerbread house
11. The sound of the church bells on Christmas morning
12.


----------



## tinytn

our favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe
9. Candles, both Christmas and Hanukkah
10.Gingerbread house
11. The sound of the church bells on Christmas morning
12. Fruit Cake
13.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

our favorite sounds, smells, and tastes of the season

1. The smell of evergreen boughs
2. Making Christmas cookies
3. The scent of Pine
4. Ham
5. Holly Berries
6. Caroler's singing Christmas songs
7. the aroma of Duck cooking
8. Mistletoe
9. Candles, both Christmas and Hanukkah
10.Gingerbread house
11. The sound of the church bells on Christmas morning
12. Fruit Cake
13. Grandchildren laughing

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:  

1. Adelaide
2.


----------



## Sunny

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4.


----------



## StarSong

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5.


----------



## tinytn

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6.


----------



## Sunny

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7.


----------



## Tish

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8.


----------



## tinytn

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9. Iris
10.


----------



## tinytn

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9. Iris
10.Mabel
11.


----------



## hollydolly

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9. Iris
10.Mabel
11. Doreen
12.


----------



## tinytn

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9. Iris
10. Mabel
11. Doreen
12. Mary
13.


----------



## Murrmurr

Names that were mostly associated with old people when we were kids, but have become popular again:

1. Adelaide
2. Sophie
3. Hannah
4. Oliver
5. Daphne
6. Sarah
7. Beatrice
8. Annabelle
9. Iris
10. Mabel
11. Doreen
12. Mary
13. Madeline


----------



## Murrmurr

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2.


----------



## hollydolly

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3.


----------



## StarSong

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4.


----------



## Sunny

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5.


----------



## Pink Biz

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6.


----------



## Tish

Pass


----------



## Ceege

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7.


----------



## tinytn

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie 
9.


----------



## Sunny

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie
9. Beth
10.


----------



## hollydolly

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie
9. Beth
10. Jo'
11.


----------



## StarSong

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie
9. Beth
10. Jo'
11. Jean
12.


----------



## hollydolly

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie
9. Beth
10. Jo'
11. Jean
12. Rose
13.


----------



## Sunny

Middle names that just seem like fillers:

1. Lynn
2. Ann
3. Mae/May
4. Jane (There are at least three MJ's in my building)
5. Sue
6. Lou
7. Lee
8. Marie
9. Beth
10. Jo'
11. Jean
12. Rose
13. Belle


----------



## Sunny

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2.


----------



## Tish

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3.


----------



## Citygirl

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4.


----------



## StarSong

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5.


----------



## Sunny

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6.


----------



## Tish

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7.


----------



## hollydolly

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7.
 sorry I'm out of this one.. don't read current comic strips


----------



## Pink Biz

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7.
sorry I'm out of this one.. don't read current comic strips

Don't read a newspaper


----------



## tinytn

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7.
sorry I'm out of this one.. don't read current comic strips

Don't read a newspaper

I also liked the old ones, i never read comic strips they have now a days,,just not the same!!!!


----------



## Sunny

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8.


----------



## StarSong

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blues
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.


----------



## Citygirl

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blue
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.Blondie
10.


----------



## Tish

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blue
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.Blondie
10. Ginger megs
11.


----------



## Sunny

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blue
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.Blondie
10. Ginger megs
11. Agnes
12.


----------



## Tish

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blue
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.Blondie
10. Ginger megs
11. Agnes
12. Bluey and Curley
13.


----------



## StarSong

Comic strips still running in your paper that you like to read (not the old ones that are long gone, just current strips, please)

1. Pickles
2. Garfield
3. Annie
4. I no longer get a paper and so don't see comic strips, but always liked Pearls Before Swine
5. Baby Blue
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
6. Marmaduke
7. Frazz
8. It no longer runs, but Cathy (by Cathy Guisewite) almost always brought me a smile
9.Blondie
10. Ginger megs
11. Agnes
12. Bluey and Curley
13. Peanuts (don't know if it's still running, but I did like it when I received a paper newspaper)

Hot or warm beverages: 

1. Espresso 
2.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4.


----------



## tinytn

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5.

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Tish

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6.


----------



## StarSong

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7.


----------



## tinytn

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8.


----------



## tinytn

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9. Mulled Wine
10.


----------



## Gemma

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9. Mulled Wine
10. Irish Coffee
11.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9. Mulled Wine
10. Irish Coffee
11. Toddy
12.


----------



## tinytn

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9. Mulled Wine
10. Irish Coffee
11. Toddy
12. Black Coffee
!3.


----------



## StarSong

Hot or warm beverages:

1. Espresso
2. Cocoa
3. Tea
4. Latte
5. Cappuccino
6. Hot apple cider
7. Hot Chocolate
8. Glogg
9. Mulled Wine
10. Irish Coffee
11. Toddy
12. Black Coffee
!3. Hot buttered rum

Let's go in the opposite direction.

Cold or chilled beverages: 

1. Iced coffee
2.


----------



## Sunny

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4.


----------



## Sunny

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5.


----------



## tinytn

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6.


----------



## Tish

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8.


----------



## hollydolly

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9.


----------



## Sassycakes

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9.  Milkshake
10.


----------



## tinytn

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9. Milkshake
10.Tomato Juice
11.


----------



## Sunny

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9. Milkshake
10.Tomato Juice
 11. Sparkling water (seltzer, perugini, club soda, etc.)
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9. Milkshake
10.Tomato Juice
11. Sparkling water (seltzer, perugini, club soda, etc.)
12. Chocolate phosphate
13.


----------



## tinytn

Cold or chilled beverages:

1. Iced coffee
2. Ice water
3. Peach Tea
4. Soda (Coke, etc.)
5. Lemon Aide
6. Orange juice
7. Sweet tea
8. Coke
9. Milkshake
10.Tomato Juice
11. Sparkling water (seltzer, perugini, club soda, etc.)
12. Chocolate phosphate
13. Chocolate Milk


*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in 
3.


----------



## tinytn

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4.


----------



## Sunny

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5.


----------



## StarSong

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in 
3. Overpriced food
4.


----------



## Citygirl

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8.


----------



## Sunny

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9.


----------



## tinytn

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9. Pilots
10.


----------



## hollydolly

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9. Pilots
10. Baggage Reclaim
11.


----------



## Tish

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9. Pilots
10. Baggage Reclaim
11. Passport
12.


----------



## tinytn

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9. Pilots
10. Baggage Reclaim
11. Passport
12.Terminal
13.


----------



## Sunny

*Airport*
1. Airplanes
2. Check in
3. Airline Hostess
4. Security check
5. Overpriced food
6. Luggage
7. Lost and Found
8. Bored people
9. Pilots
10. Baggage Reclaim
11. Passport
12.Terminal
13. Shops selling t-shirts


----------



## Sunny

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2.


----------



## tinytn

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3.


----------



## Citygirl

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5.


----------



## tinytn

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia 
6.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia 
6. Japan
7.


----------



## tinytn

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9.


----------



## tinytn

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9. Sweden
10.


----------



## Sunny

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9. Sweden
10. French Riviera
11.


----------



## Tish

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9. Sweden
10. French Riviera
11. Scotland
12.


----------



## tinytn

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9. Sweden
10. French Riviera
11. Scotland
12. Africa
13.


----------



## hollydolly

If you were given a free trip to anywhere in the world, all expenses paid, you would choose:

1. Hawaii
2. Switzerland
3. Alaska
4. New Zealand
5. Australia
6. Japan
7. Holland
8. Bali
9. Sweden
10. French Riviera
11. Scotland
12. Africa
13. Seychelles


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2.*


----------



## tinytn

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3.*


----------



## Sunny

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. *


----------



## Tish

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5.*


----------



## Sunny

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. *


----------



## tinytn

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7.*

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## StarSong

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r 
8. *


----------



## tinytn

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9.*


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9. Together
10.*


----------



## tinytn

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9. Together
10. The Amazing Race 
11.*


----------



## hollydolly

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9. Together
10. The Amazing Race 
11. Celebrity Squares
12.*


----------



## tinytn

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9. Together
10. The Amazing Race
11. Celebrity Squares
12. The Mole
13.*

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## Sunny

*TV shows you'd like to see return..

1. Jeopardy
2. Name that Tune
3. All in the Family, with a modern-day Archie Bunker
4. M.A.S.H.
5. Northern Exposure
6. I Love Lucy
7. e r
8.Dancing with the Stars
9. Together
10. The Amazing Race
11. Celebrity Squares
12. The Mole
13. The West Wing*


----------



## Sunny

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2.


----------



## Gemma

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4.


----------



## StarSong

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk?  Let's go with a cup of coffee.  
5.


----------



## JustBonee

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6.


----------



## tinytn

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7.


----------



## Tish

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9.


----------



## tinytn

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9. Phone 
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9. Phone
10.Facial tissue
11.


----------



## Sunny

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9. Phone
10.Facial tissue
11. Stapler
12.


----------



## tinytn

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9. Phone
10.Facial tissue
11. Stapler
12. A small battery Radio
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 items you keep on or in your desk

1. Laptop
2. Printer
3. Speakers
4. Good grief - what don't I keep on my desk? Let's go with a cup of coffee.
5. Folders
6. Pencil and paper
7. Mouse pad
8. Coffee cup
9. Phone
10.Facial tissue
11. Stapler
12. A small battery Radio
13. Passwords book


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1.  Take shower
2.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1.  Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3.


----------



## Citygirl

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9.


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10.


----------



## Tish

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10. Come here
11.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10. Come here
11. Clean the cat box
12.


----------



## Sunny

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10. Come here
11. Get dressed
12.


----------



## tinytn

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10. Come here
11. Get dressed
12. Clean the Cat's poop Box
13.


----------



## StarSong

*13 Things You Do Every Day*

1. Take shower
2. Drink Tea..
3. Brush Teeth
4. Drink coffee
5. Eat
6. Watch TV
7. Go on the internet
8. Read the news
9. Get the mail
10. Come here
11. Get dressed
12. Clean the Cat's poop Box
13. Text with at least one of my children

*Things or events that people buy insurance for: *
1. Auto accidents
2.


----------



## tinytn

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance 
3.


----------



## JustBonee

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance 
3. Pet Health
4.


----------



## tinytn

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5.


----------



## StarSong

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6.


----------



## tinytn

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7.


----------



## JustBonee

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip  Insurance
8.


----------



## hollydolly

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip  Insurance
8. Jewellery
9


----------



## Tish

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home Insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip Insurance
8. Jewellery
9. Car Insurance
10.


----------



## Sunny

*Things or events that people buy insurance for:*
1. Auto accidents
2.. Home Insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip Insurance
8. Jewellery
9. Car Insurance
10. Dental
11.


----------



## Ceege

Things or events that people buy insurance for:

1. Auto accidents
2.. Home Insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip Insurance
8. Jewellery
9. Car Insurance
10. Dental
11. Renters Insurance
12.


----------



## tinytn

Things or events that people buy insurance for:

1. Auto accidents
2.. Home Insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip Insurance
8. Jewellery
9. Car Insurance
10. Dental
11. Renters Insurance
12. Long Term Care Insurance
13.


----------



## Pink Biz

Things or events that people buy insurance for:

1. Auto accidents
2.. Home Insurance
3. Pet Health
4. Life Insurance ( For your children til age 21)
5. Auto fire and theft
6. Medical Health Insurance
7. Travel/Trip Insurance
8. Jewellery
9. Car Insurance
10. Dental
11. Renters Insurance
12. Long Term Care Insurance
13. Flood


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.*


----------



## Gemma

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
 3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5.*


----------



## Gemma

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat *


----------



## tinytn

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7.*


----------



## hollydolly

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8.*


----------



## Gemma

*3 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner 
9.*


----------



## Sunny

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner
9. Canoe
10. *


----------



## JustBonee

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner
9. Canoe
10. Pontoon
11.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*13 Types of Boats

1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner
9. Canoe
10. Pontoon
11. Kayak
12.*


----------



## hollydolly

*1. Sub
 2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner
9. Canoe
10. Pontoon
11. Kayak
12. Cabin Cruiser
13.*


----------



## Sunny

*1. Sub
2. Narrowboat
3.Houseboat
4. Yacht
5. Sailboat
6. Lobster boat
7. Dutch Barge
8. Schooner
9. Canoe
10. Pontoon
11. Kayak
12. Cabin Cruiser
13. Cruise Ship*


----------



## Sunny

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.


----------



## tinytn

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3.


----------



## hollydolly

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4.


----------



## JustBonee

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5.


----------



## Citygirl

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6.


----------



## Sunny

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7.


----------



## hollydolly

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9.


----------



## hollydolly

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9. Earl
10.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9. Earl
10. Count
11.


----------



## hollydolly

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9. Earl
10. Count
11. Marchioness
12.


----------



## Pink Biz

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9. Earl
10. Count
11. Marchioness
12. Viscount
13.


----------



## Sassycakes

13 royalty titles

1 Emperor
2.Queen
3. Duchess
4. Lord
5. King
6. Prince
7. Duke
8. Baron
9. Earl
10. Count
11. Marchioness
12. Viscount
13. Princess

Favorite card game
1.Poker


----------



## Sunny

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5.


----------



## hollydolly

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.


----------



## Tish

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.Euchre
8.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.Euchre
8. Canasta
9.


----------



## tinytn

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.Euchre
8. Canasta
9. Cribbage
10.


----------



## Citygirl

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.Euchre
8. Canasta
9. Cribbage
10.Rummy
11.


----------



## Sunny

Favorite card game
1.Poker
2. Bridge
3. Gin
4.Hearts
5. Trumps
6. Solitaire
7.Euchre
8. Canasta
9. Cribbage
10. Hand and Foot
11.


----------

